# TOWN CAR FEST



## Big Butch C (Dec 6, 2002)

i just relized i have the largest town car gallery in the world!
and im bored so...................


----------



## Big Butch C (Dec 6, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## Big Butch C (Dec 6, 2002)




----------



## Big Butch C (Dec 6, 2002)

:cheesy:


----------



## Big Butch C (Dec 6, 2002)




----------



## Big Butch C (Dec 6, 2002)




----------



## Big Butch C (Dec 6, 2002)

:cheesy:


----------



## Big Butch C (Dec 6, 2002)




----------



## Big Butch C (Dec 6, 2002)




----------



## Big Butch C (Dec 6, 2002)




----------



## Big Butch C (Dec 6, 2002)




----------



## drucifer (Mar 1, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Big Butch C_@Jan 23 2003, 05:46 AM
> **


 I love this one! the only pic I've ever seen was a real small one in LRM a few yrs back. I wish somebody did an article on it, anyone else have any more pics?


----------



## Big Butch C (Dec 6, 2002)

:0


----------



## Big Butch C (Dec 6, 2002)

witch one you talkin about?


----------



## Big Butch C (Dec 6, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## drucifer (Mar 1, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Big Butch C_@Jan 23 2003, 05:52 AM
> *witch one you talkin about?*


 that orange one, with the white interior....


----------



## Big Butch C (Dec 6, 2002)

:0


----------



## Big Butch C (Dec 6, 2002)

yea i wish i had more but ill check.....i have a cuple of disk full of town cars,this is just whats on my pc right now.....


----------



## drucifer (Mar 1, 2002)




----------



## Big Butch C (Dec 6, 2002)

:0


----------



## Big Butch C (Dec 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by drucifer_@Jan 23 2003, 08:04 AM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 wow thats purtty got anymore.....hey is that pic in florida??


----------



## drucifer (Mar 1, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Big Butch C+Jan 23 2003, 06:07 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Big Butch C @ Jan 23 2003, 06:07 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--drucifer_@Jan 23 2003, 08:04 AM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


wow thats purtty got anymore.....hey is that pic in florida??[/b][/quote]
yup, daytona.


----------



## Big Butch C (Dec 6, 2002)




----------



## Big Butch C (Dec 6, 2002)

post more post more u got some i ain't seen!


----------



## drucifer (Mar 1, 2002)




----------



## Big Butch C (Dec 6, 2002)




----------



## Big Butch C (Dec 6, 2002)

:0


----------



## Big Butch C (Dec 6, 2002)




----------



## UnderAged Baller (Oct 22, 2002)

If i had a town car, would a 3-pump (single to the nose) at 48volts get me hopping? I know it probably would, just no hight to brag about. Also, what would be the best ton of coils to run to the front. I just sold my civic and i'm going to be sellin my juiced 87 cuttlass round July so i'm tryin to figure out my next project.


----------



## Big Butch C (Dec 6, 2002)

:0


----------



## Big Butch C (Dec 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by UnderAged Baller_@Jan 23 2003, 08:19 AM
> *If i had a town car, would a 3-pump (single to the nose) at 48volts get me hopping? I know it probably would, just no hight to brag about. Also, what would be the best ton of coils to run to the front. I just sold my civic and i'm going to be sellin my juiced 87 cuttlass round July so i'm tryin to figure out my next project. *


 i got you a project right here


----------



## Big Butch C (Dec 6, 2002)

:angry:


----------



## Big Butch C (Dec 6, 2002)

:0


----------



## Big Butch C (Dec 6, 2002)

:cheesy:


----------



## Big Butch C (Dec 6, 2002)

good night!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!i need my zzz some one keep postin!


----------



## drucifer (Mar 1, 2002)




----------



## Hotlink (Apr 10, 2002)

Nice Topic. :biggrin: But then again, I'm partial.


----------



## 1lo 6fo (Feb 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hotlink_@Jan 23 2003, 09:08 AM
> *Nice Topic. :biggrin: But then again, I'm partial.*


 thats what i was thinkin :biggrin: and i even saw one of mine


----------



## Gloss Hogg (Aug 14, 2002)

...


----------



## Gloss Hogg (Aug 14, 2002)




----------



## Gloss Hogg (Aug 14, 2002)

good times.......


----------



## drucifer (Mar 1, 2002)




----------



## drucifer (Mar 1, 2002)

me and my ride


----------



## drucifer (Mar 1, 2002)

dammit


----------



## drucifer (Mar 1, 2002)

> _Originally posted by drucifer_@Jan 23 2003, 11:53 AM
> *dammit*


 ah, there it is, nevermind


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

my lincoln


----------



## Hotlink (Apr 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Gloss Hogg_@Jan 23 2003, 10:45 AM
> *good times.......*


Gloss Hogg, WWWWHHHHHYYYYYY???????!!!!!!!!!!

NNNOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!





















Last edited by Hotlink at Jan 23 2003, 01:25 PM


----------



## LincolnJames (Oct 30, 2002)

my 91 towncar








Immortal C.C. President 91 towncar











Last edited by ImmortalTowncar at Jan 23 2003, 04:21 PM


----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hotlink+Jan 23 2003, 01:24 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Hotlink @ Jan 23 2003, 01:24 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--Gloss Hogg_@Jan 23 2003, 10:45 AM
> *good times.......*


Gloss Hogg, WWWWHHHHHYYYYYY???????!!!!!!!!!!

NNNOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!

















[/b][/quote]
hahaha i think its fucking cool to have your chauffeur drive you to the yacht laying in the middle of the lake.....how pimp is that?


----------



## Gloss Hogg (Aug 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hotlink+Jan 23 2003, 01:24 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Hotlink @ Jan 23 2003, 01:24 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--Gloss Hogg_@Jan 23 2003, 10:45 AM
> *good times.......*


Gloss Hogg, WWWWHHHHHYYYYYY???????!!!!!!!!!!

NNNOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!

















[/b][/quote]
thought you might get a kick out of er


----------



## droppedlincoln (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Big Butch C_@Jan 23 2003, 03:16 PM
> *:0*


 omg i love that car...


----------



## droppedlincoln (Apr 2, 2002)

never seen any marks series done, anyone seen or have any pics?


----------



## NorthWest Savage (May 16, 2002)




----------



## Switchman (Jan 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by juiced67impala_@Jan 23 2003, 07:36 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## NorthWest Savage (May 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Switchman+Jan 23 2003, 06:57 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Switchman @ Jan 23 2003, 06:57 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--juiced67impala_@Jan 23 2003, 07:36 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Switchman (Jan 11, 2003)

how do i get pics on from my comp?


----------



## Big Butch C (Dec 6, 2002)

ive got lots of pics but im headed to evergreen to spent the night a presx suite with some females so ill holla!


----------



## Big Butch C (Dec 6, 2002)

:0


----------



## Big Butch C (Dec 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by droppedlincoln_@Jan 23 2003, 06:15 PM
> *never seen any marks series done, anyone seen or have any pics?*


 fuck i got mark series pics but they will not upload for shit ive done resized them down so much they look like shit!


----------



## Big Butch C (Dec 6, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## Switchman (Jan 11, 2003)

bucth c...how do i post pics???


----------



## Big Butch C (Dec 6, 2002)

blacktc's black tc


----------



## Big Butch C (Dec 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Switchman_@Jan 23 2003, 10:42 PM
> *bucth c...how do i post pics???*


 there is a up load thingamajober under enter your post,it says file attachment,hit the browse button and look for the pic on your pc,then double pic it and hit enter post


----------



## Big Butch C (Dec 6, 2002)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## blacktowncar (Feb 4, 2002)

hehe....nice towncars...i saw a couple of pics there that i took


----------



## Big Butch C (Dec 6, 2002)

i gave u props on yours....btw let me get it


----------



## LincolnSwangin (Oct 5, 2002)




----------



## LincolnSwangin (Oct 5, 2002)




----------



## LincolnSwangin (Oct 5, 2002)




----------



## LincolnSwangin (Oct 5, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## LincolnSwangin (Oct 5, 2002)




----------



## LincolnSwangin (Oct 5, 2002)




----------



## LincolnSwangin (Oct 5, 2002)




----------



## LincolnSwangin (Oct 5, 2002)




----------



## LincolnSwangin (Oct 5, 2002)




----------



## LincolnSwangin (Oct 5, 2002)




----------



## mrtravieso (Jan 12, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## mrtravieso (Jan 12, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## mrtravieso (Jan 12, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## Big Shizzle (May 9, 2002)

people's scared of these towncar's.......


----------



## blacktowncar (Feb 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by USOLINCOLN_@Jan 24 2003, 01:14 PM
> *people's scared of these towncar's.......*


 lol


----------



## Big Butch C (Dec 6, 2002)

why are there not more tc in LRM.......shit there aint' any that i rember,except for that mintruck towncar,im mean wtf!!!!that fuckin blue one with the bright blue frame thats for sale sould have frreakin cover god danm!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :angry: :angry: :tears: :tears: :twak:


----------



## theoglean (Dec 4, 2002)

there was a white one but it was only in there because it was the set up of hte month or something...


----------



## mrtravieso (Jan 12, 2003)

i remember seeeing one with fukken NOS & shit, and the interior was done with like fukken speaker box carpet , damn that shit look nasty azz hell, u guys know which one i'm talkin about? the one w/ the alien on the air tank?


----------



## CUTLASS BOYZ (Nov 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mrtravieso_@Jan 24 2003, 10:48 AM
> *:biggrin:*


 This it the best looking Towncar I have ever seen


----------



## mrtravieso (Jan 12, 2003)

this is one of my fav. ones, it was clean asss helllllllllll


----------



## 66pontiac (Dec 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mrtravieso_@Jan 24 2003, 05:14 PM
> *i remember seeeing one with fukken NOS & shit, and the interior was done with like fukken speaker box carpet , damn that shit look nasty azz hell, u guys know which one i'm talkin about? the one w/ the alien on the air tank?*


 i kno what ur talkin bout tha orange one wit those nasty azz rimz and shit?


----------



## 90towncar (Jun 26, 2002)

looking good looking real good


----------



## lowriderboy (Dec 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by CUTLASS BOYZ+Jan 25 2003, 02:25 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (CUTLASS BOYZ @ Jan 25 2003, 02:25 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--mrtravieso_@Jan 24 2003, 10:48 AM
> *:biggrin:*


This it the best looking Towncar I have ever seen







[/b][/quote]
You ain't lying, homie!!


----------



## Big Butch C (Dec 6, 2002)

damn yea theats the mini truck one,and there was the hommies tc but its was like a 2001,then that with on that was gas hoppin was bad but cummon,no real features,and towncars are just growing more poupular everyday


----------



## mrtravieso (Jan 12, 2003)

damn, once mine iz done, prolly like in a year or two cuz of of MONEY PRObleMs!, is gonna be the hottest TC out there no joke, i got some tight azz ideas for my TC


----------



## Switchman (Jan 11, 2003)

r 12" ok in the back of a town car without problems??


----------



## 66pontiac (Dec 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mrtravieso_@Jan 24 2003, 10:59 PM
> *damn, once mine iz done, prolly like in a year or two cuz of of MONEY PRObleMs!, is gonna be the hottest TC out there no joke, i got some tight azz ideas for my TC*


 I would like to se ur car 4 real!GOOD LUCK WIT IT!!!!!!!

PEACE


----------



## juicedblazer (Jun 1, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lowriderboy+Jan 25 2003, 04:45 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (lowriderboy @ Jan 25 2003, 04:45 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You ain't lying, homie!![/b][/quote]
definatly got my vote


----------



## Hotlink (Apr 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Switchman_@Jan 24 2003, 11:00 PM
> *r 12" ok in the back of a town car without problems??*


 Shorten the shaft 1 inch.


----------



## mrtravieso (Jan 12, 2003)

thanks - 66ponti


----------



## 1lo 6fo (Feb 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hotlink+Jan 25 2003, 11:41 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Hotlink @ Jan 25 2003, 11:41 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--Switchman_@Jan 24 2003, 11:00 PM
> *r 12" ok in the back of a town car without problems??*


Shorten the shaft 1 inch.[/b][/quote]
yeah then u can buy a new drive shaft from me like HOTLINK did :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: j/k.keep the shaft stock u wont have any problems


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2003)

I'll soon post pics of my 99 towncar


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

mine, it didn't work last time...the bow was only on there for x-mas time, i took a pic with it and made cards for everyone...


----------



## Hotlink (Apr 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by individuals ky+Jan 25 2003, 12:34 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (individuals ky @ Jan 25 2003, 12:34 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yeah then u can buy a new drive shaft from me like HOTLINK did :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: j/k.keep the shaft stock u wont have any problems[/b][/quote]
LOL!!!! The man's gotta point.


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

yo


----------



## Switchman (Jan 11, 2003)

hotlink...who said that about buying another one..just like u did???is the guy busting ur balls now cuz u didnt need to shorten it...or did u put a stock one back in???whats the deal homie


----------



## Hotlink (Apr 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Switchman_@Jan 27 2003, 02:41 PM
> *hotlink...who said that about buying another one..just like u did???is the guy busting ur balls now cuz u didnt need to shorten it...or did u put a stock one back in???whats the deal homie*


 Naaa man, that was Individuals KY, and he was right, I did have to get another shaft from him. He didn't have to shorten his at all. But like I was saying, there may be a difference in the 90's models with, and without the tow package. About 90% of everyone on here that has a 90's model Lincoln that's cut has shortened the driveshaft and extended the trailing arms, all about an inch. My problem was the guy that shortened mine did it too much. I think he did about an inch and a half or more, so I'm having a world of problems with my shaft. That's why I had to get his out of his 91. So, IMO, I think you should leave it stock and just lock it up and see what happens. If it grinds, shorten it. If not, roll it. To be perfectly sure you never have any shaft problems at all, just slip it, and it won't matter. You can put any size strokes on it you want if you do that, as long as it's not a circus car.


----------



## Switchman (Jan 11, 2003)

o i didnt know who had said it.....his lincoln has that tow package right so his is diff anyway..what about other people u talked to that has 12" what did they say


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Hotlink_@Jan 27 2003, 03:50 PM
> *So, IMO, I think you should leave it stock and just lock it up and see what happens. If it grinds, shorten it. If not, roll it.*


 Perfect!!!


----------



## Hotlink (Apr 10, 2002)

Well, I was told if you have 12's or higher you'd still need to shorten the shaft and extend the trailing arms. I have 12's on mine now and it STILL grinds when fully locked. I think if you have 10's or smaller you wouldn't have to do anything. But 12's on up, expect to modify some shit.


----------



## Switchman (Jan 11, 2003)

well..its only gonna be a "problem" when it fully locked right....how about like between a 10" and 12" ..somewhere between.......il be able to lock it when im parked tho right?with no problem


----------



## Switchman (Jan 11, 2003)

yo hotlink..how do i get pics on here..my lincoln is kinda like your except i have a tan top...same thing tho,,,


----------



## Hotlink (Apr 10, 2002)

Yeah, mine is only a problem when locked. If you don't lock it up all the way, you'll be straight. You can lock it up in park and not worry about a thang.


----------



## Switchman (Jan 11, 2003)

so when u cruise....if u have it at about 11" your doesnt grind at all...its only when u go up that 1 more inch


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

Hey hotlink......what if I only put the rear cylinders out 10.85 inches...will it vibrate then? What about at 11.35 inches......how bout then? What if I bought 14 inch cylinders and locked it up at 11.01 inches while parked....will it vibrate then??


----------



## Hotlink (Apr 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Switchman_@Jan 27 2003, 03:04 PM
> *yo hotlink..how do i get pics on here..my lincoln is kinda like your except i have a tan top...same thing tho,,,*


 If you look towards the bottom of your screen when your writing in the topic, you'll see a section for "file attachments". If you have a pic of your car on your computer, upload it from there.


----------



## Hotlink (Apr 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Jan 27 2003, 03:08 PM
> *Hey hotlink......what if I only put the rear cylinders out 10.85 inches...will it vibrate then? What about at 11.35 inches......how bout then? What if I bought 14 inch cylinders and locked it up at 11.01 inches while parked....will it vibrate then??*







































Big Pimpin! Hey Switchman, Pimpin is the man you should get advice from. I think he's probably helped out every Lincoln owner on here.


----------



## Switchman (Jan 11, 2003)

pimpin what do u figure????


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin+Jan 27 2003, 03:59 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (big pimpin @ Jan 27 2003, 03:59 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--Hotlink_@Jan 27 2003, 03:50 PM
> *So, IMO, I think you should leave it stock and just lock it up and see what happens. If it grinds, shorten it. If not, roll it.*


Perfect!!![/b][/quote]
DO THIS!!!!!!!!! ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## Switchman (Jan 11, 2003)

i cant get the pics to upload..


----------



## drucifer (Mar 1, 2002)




----------



## drucifer (Mar 1, 2002)

ummmm


----------



## Caddys 83 (Aug 7, 2001)

here is a 92 Lincoln Town car 230' 



Last edited by Caddys 83 at Jan 29 2003, 03:53 PM


----------



## Caddys 83 (Aug 7, 2001)

another


----------



## Caddys 83 (Aug 7, 2001)

86 town car


----------



## Caddys 83 (Aug 7, 2001)

86 rear


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

WTF!!! They stuck a 90s bumper on this thing!??!? And I mean stuck....their like "we can just squeeze this in here".


----------



## Hotlink (Apr 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Jan 29 2003, 03:16 PM
> *WTF!!! They stuck a 90s bumper on this thing!??!? And I mean stuck....their like "we can just squeeze this in here".
> 
> 
> ...


 Yeah, looks like they just woke up one day and said "fuck it! Let's glue this shit on here and play it off."


----------



## Big Butch C (Dec 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hotlink+Jan 29 2003, 05:21 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Hotlink @ Jan 29 2003, 05:21 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--big pimpin_@Jan 29 2003, 03:16 PM
> *WTF!!!  They stuck a 90s bumper on this thing!??!?   And I mean stuck....their like "we can just squeeze this in here".
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, looks like they just woke up one day and said "fuck it! Let's glue this shit on here and play it off."





























[/b][/quote]
shit thats some ghetto limo shit


----------



## Caddys 83 (Aug 7, 2001)

1988 Lincoln Town Car stretch limousine supposedly built for Parades


----------



## Caddys 83 (Aug 7, 2001)

maybe this is a lil cleaner


----------



## LSonDubz (Jul 20, 2001)

Last edited by lsondubz at Feb 10 2003, 12:44 PM


----------



## Hotlink (Apr 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lsondubz_@Feb 10 2003, 12:43 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 Damn, somebody took a perfectly good Linc and put some pans on it. WTF? They bout to cook breakfast or somethin?


----------



## Cali4Lyf (Jul 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hotlink_@Feb 10 2003, 01:58 PM
> *Damn, somebody took a perfectly good Linc and put some pans on it. WTF? They bout to cook breakfast or somethin?*


 :roflmao: 
PANZ.....


----------



## 79psycho (Nov 12, 2002)

Man all these TOWN R off tha CHAIN And they got sum Monster 3 WHEELS But 2 me best one is tha 1 thats dark blue with the ghost patterns in it that car is tha SHIT
:cheesy: :0 :0 :biggrin: uffin: uffin: uffin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :guns: :tears: :guns: :burn: :guns: :wave: :machinegun: :angel: 



Last edited by 79psycho at Feb 10 2003, 08:44 PM


----------



## juicedblazer (Jun 1, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lsondubz_@Feb 10 2003, 06:43 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 what is it a 40000 dollar car, and he has bolt ons


----------



## Lowridintowncar (Nov 18, 2001)

pots n pans, honestly it still look nice though


----------



## Hotlink (Apr 10, 2002)

That's a damn shame. I can't pull myself from lookin at it cause it's clean as hell, but my eyes keep being drawn to the damn bolt-ons. I'm so disappointed. :biggrin:


----------



## 30-06 (Oct 28, 2002)

> _Originally posted by drucifer_@Jan 23 2003, 06:56 AM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 thats a nice pic


----------



## Big Butch C (Dec 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 30-06+Feb 11 2003, 01:13 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (30-06 @ Feb 11 2003, 01:13 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--drucifer_@Jan 23 2003, 06:56 AM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats a nice pic[/b][/quote]
ttt i know theres more links hell i got more


----------



## Big Butch C (Dec 6, 2002)

:uh:


----------



## Big Butch C (Dec 6, 2002)




----------



## Ragu (Aug 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mrtravieso_@Jan 24 2003, 05:14 PM
> *i remember seeeing one with fukken NOS & shit, and the interior was done with like fukken speaker box carpet , damn that shit look nasty azz hell, u guys know which one i'm talkin about? the one w/ the alien on the air tank?*


 How the fuck can you say that car looked nasty? That bitch was body dropped, and hooked the fuck up. And it was tweed interior, not speaker box carpet


----------



## Tyrone (Mar 11, 2002)

Uso Lexington, KY


----------



## Big Butch C (Dec 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ragu+Feb 15 2003, 03:45 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Ragu @ Feb 15 2003, 03:45 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--mrtravieso_@Jan 24 2003, 05:14 PM
> *i remember seeeing one with fukken NOS & shit, and the interior was done with like fukken speaker box carpet , damn that shit look nasty azz hell, u guys know which one i'm talkin about?  the one w/ the alien on the air tank?*


How the fuck can you say that car looked nasty? That bitch was body dropped, and hooked the fuck up. And it was tweed interior, not speaker box carpet[/b][/quote]
dude that bitch was ugly UGLY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!damn was it ugly 13 in billits


if he wanted a mini truck he should have bought one,i love clean customs but not a link like that damn...


----------



## Big Butch C (Dec 6, 2002)

:0


----------



## Big Butch C (Dec 6, 2002)

:0


----------



## stinkin83 (Mar 21, 2002)




----------



## Hotlink (Apr 10, 2002)

Lincolns on dubs look like pure, unadulterated, unedited SHIT.


----------



## LSonDubz (Jul 20, 2001)

22"


----------



## drucifer (Mar 1, 2002)

IV Life's big body


----------



## juicedblazer (Jun 1, 2002)

ttt


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2003)

My 91


----------



## Big Shizzle (May 9, 2002)

mine 2003


----------



## Big Shizzle (May 9, 2002)

this is how it looked before


----------



## Big Shizzle (May 9, 2002)

this is how it looked before


----------



## Big Shizzle (May 9, 2002)

front


----------



## Big Butch C (Dec 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by USOLINCOLN_@Mar 7 2003, 10:15 AM
> *mine 2003*


 wow!!!!!!!!!^^^^^^^^



what yall think bout this?


----------



## Big Butch C (Dec 6, 2002)

:0


----------



## Big Butch C (Dec 6, 2002)




----------



## juicedblazer (Jun 1, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Big Butch C+Mar 7 2003, 02:51 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Big Butch C @ Mar 7 2003, 02:51 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--USOLINCOLN_@Mar 7 2003, 10:15 AM
> *mine 2003*


wow!!!!!!!!!^^^^^^^^



what yall think bout this?[/b][/quote]
is that real or photoshopped


----------



## Big Butch C (Dec 6, 2002)

:0


----------



## Big Butch C (Dec 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by juicedblazer+Mar 7 2003, 10:53 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (juicedblazer @ Mar 7 2003, 10:53 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


is that real or photoshopped[/b][/quote]
100% real go to off topic for renting info under sandegio towncar service...btw thats the interior!


----------



## Big Butch C (Dec 6, 2002)

:angry:


----------



## Big Butch C (Dec 6, 2002)

:0


----------



## Hotlink (Apr 10, 2002)

Damn, that's a fat ass Limo.


----------



## Rocktwism (Nov 24, 2002)

Love the limo towncars!


----------



## Big Butch C (Dec 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Rocktwism_@Mar 7 2003, 10:36 PM
> *Love the limo towncars!*


 b :angry:


----------



## 30-06 (Oct 28, 2002)




----------



## Royal Homie (Dec 22, 2001)

....


----------



## Royal Homie (Dec 22, 2001)

....


----------



## 30-06 (Oct 28, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Big Butch C+Feb 15 2003, 11:35 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Big Butch C @ Feb 15 2003, 11:35 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ttt i know theres more links hell i got more[/b][/quote]
i love this pic.....


----------



## Royal Homie (Dec 22, 2001)

....


----------



## drucifer (Mar 1, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Royal Homie_@Mar 16 2003, 11:37 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Big Shizzle (May 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Royal Homie+Mar 17 2003, 08:31 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Royal Homie @ Mar 17 2003, 08:31 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--USOLINCOLN_@Mar 7 2003, 08:20 AM
> *this is how it looked before*


That is tight. What size rims are those? And what kind of green is that?[/b][/quote]
14x7 and that was just the stock paint but like I said it doesn't look like that now :biggrin:


----------



## LowTownCar94 (Mar 19, 2003)

this is a pik of my linc at the jan.12 show in miami


----------



## Big Butch C (Dec 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LowTownCar94_@Mar 21 2003, 06:05 PM
> *this is a pik of my linc at the jan.12 show in miami*


 purrteey :biggrin:


----------



## 4pump_caddy (Oct 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LincolnSwangin_@Jan 24 2003, 06:33 AM
> **


 this joint reminds me of one of those cars off of GTA3 alittle


----------



## blacktowncar (Feb 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LowTownCar94_@Mar 21 2003, 06:05 PM
> *this is a pik of my linc at the jan.12 show in miami*


 wuzza Nepz? lol...this is eric's boy from Sudden Impact...so wazza with the ride?? got juice yet?


----------



## Lowridintowncar (Nov 18, 2001)

> _Originally posted by LowTownCar94_@Mar 21 2003, 06:05 PM
> *this is a pik of my linc at the jan.12 show in miami*


 is that a stock caprice behind u homie, haha


----------



## LowTownCar94 (Mar 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lowridintowncar+Mar 22 2003, 08:49 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Lowridintowncar @ Mar 22 2003, 08:49 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--LowTownCar94_@Mar 21 2003, 06:05 PM
> *this is a pik of my linc at the jan.12 show in miami*


is that a stock caprice behind u homie, haha[/b][/quote]
yea that was when the show was over the guy took his rims off and put his stocks back on ... i dunno why he did that for


----------



## LowTownCar94 (Mar 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by blacktowncar+Mar 22 2003, 04:05 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (blacktowncar @ Mar 22 2003, 04:05 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--LowTownCar94_@Mar 21 2003, 06:05 PM
> *this is a pik of my linc at the jan.12 show in miami*


wuzza Nepz? lol...this is eric's boy from Sudden Impact...so wazza with the ride?? got juice yet?[/b][/quote]
my car is under cover right now u'll see when i bring out again :biggrin:


----------



## Big Butch C (Dec 6, 2002)

wher ethe fook do you see a stock caprice>???????? :uh:


----------



## LowTownCar94 (Mar 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Big Butch C_@Mar 22 2003, 02:52 PM
> *wher ethe fook do you see a stock caprice>???????? :uh:*


 behind my car the white shit thats a bubble caprice


----------



## Big Butch C (Dec 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LowTownCar94+Mar 22 2003, 10:51 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (LowTownCar94 @ Mar 22 2003, 10:51 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--Big Butch C_@Mar 22 2003, 02:52 PM
> *wher ethe fook do you see a stock caprice>???????? :uh:*


behind my car the white shit thats a bubble caprice[/b][/quote]
thats a caddy.......


----------



## LowTownCar94 (Mar 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Big Butch C+Mar 23 2003, 12:10 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Big Butch C @ Mar 23 2003, 12:10 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thats a caddy.......[/b][/quote]
dawg how u gonna tell me what car that is if i was there its a caprice with a rag


----------



## Big Butch C (Dec 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LowTownCar94+Mar 23 2003, 12:47 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (LowTownCar94 @ Mar 23 2003, 12:47 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


dawg how u gonna tell me what car that is if i was there its a caprice with a rag[/b][/quote]
must be a caprice classic with all tha chrome......fuck a caprice j/p


----------



## Big Butch C (Dec 6, 2002)




----------



## drucifer (Mar 1, 2002)

shit i missed in Daytona, Dammit!!!!!




















Looks familiar.... 




















Last edited by drucifer at Mar 25 2003, 06:23 PM


----------



## drucifer (Mar 1, 2002)

ooooweee!!


----------



## drucifer (Mar 1, 2002)

I thought mary kay only gave out caddies??


----------



## Big Butch C (Dec 6, 2002)

WOW im commin to dayton,thats were that was right?omfg!


----------



## Lowridintowncar (Nov 18, 2001)

> _Originally posted by drucifer_@Mar 25 2003, 08:22 PM
> *
> Looks familiar....
> 
> ...


 haha look at me, who took that pic? they sat in that one place takin pics all night? haha


----------



## BLVD SWANGIN (Aug 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lowridintowncar+Mar 31 2003, 12:07 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Lowridintowncar @ Mar 31 2003, 12:07 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--drucifer_@Mar 25 2003, 08:22 PM
> *
> Looks familiar....
> 
> ...


haha look at me, who took that pic? they sat in that one place takin pics all night? haha[/b][/quote]
LOL Man you sure get around for someone who wasnt gonna be driving around Daytona LOL


----------



## drucifer (Mar 1, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lowridintowncar+Mar 31 2003, 10:07 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Lowridintowncar @ Mar 31 2003, 10:07 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--drucifer_@Mar 25 2003, 08:22 PM
> *
> Looks familiar....
> 
> ...


haha look at me, who took that pic? they sat in that one place takin pics all night? haha[/b][/quote]
it was on dropjawmag.com


----------



## LunaticMark (Jul 6, 2002)

here's my new project...


----------



## drucifer (Mar 1, 2002)

eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeewwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BiggBodyBrougham (Mar 20, 2002)

This is the only model Lincoln I'd roll...










:thumbsup:


----------



## Big Butch C (Dec 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by drucifer_@Apr 14 2003, 11:18 AM
> *eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeewwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


 thats tight :0


----------



## Big Butch C (Dec 6, 2002)




----------



## Big Butch C (Dec 6, 2002)

:0


----------



## Big Butch C (Dec 6, 2002)

:biggrin: :0 :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## Big Butch C (Dec 6, 2002)

:0


----------



## Big Butch C (Dec 6, 2002)

:0


----------



## wesleywax (Jun 29, 2002)

:dunno: Help Me Out.....


----------



## Big Butch C (Dec 6, 2002)

:uh: :0 :biggrin:


----------



## allergic2life (Jun 8, 2002)

dude, yousa cracka. yo. 

its a plaque g funk.


----------



## Big Butch C (Dec 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by wesleywax_@Apr 15 2003, 09:09 PM
> *:dunno: Help Me Out.....*


 puppy


----------



## Big Butch C (Dec 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by wesleywax_@Apr 15 2003, 09:09 PM
> *:dunno: Help Me Out.....*


 puppy


----------



## Big Butch C (Dec 6, 2002)

:0


----------



## Big Butch C (Dec 6, 2002)

:0


----------



## Big Butch C (Dec 6, 2002)

:uh: :biggrin:


----------



## Big Butch C (Dec 6, 2002)




----------



## Big Butch C (Dec 6, 2002)

:uh:


----------



## Big Butch C (Dec 6, 2002)




----------



## Big Butch C (Dec 6, 2002)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Big Butch C (Dec 6, 2002)

:uh:


----------



## Big Butch C (Dec 6, 2002)

:0


----------



## 1lo 6fo (Feb 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Big Butch C_@Apr 15 2003, 09:21 PM
> *:0*


 s higher :biggrin:


----------



## 1lo 6fo (Feb 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by individuals ky+Apr 15 2003, 09:34 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (individuals ky @ Apr 15 2003, 09:34 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--Big Butch C_@Apr 15 2003, 09:21 PM
> *:0*


s higher :biggrin: [/b][/quote]
:biggrin:


----------



## Big Butch C (Dec 6, 2002)

:0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Big Butch C (Dec 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by individuals ky+Apr 15 2003, 09:35 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (individuals ky @ Apr 15 2003, 09:35 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:biggrin:[/b][/quote]
:0 :0 :0 thats tight as fook and i hate 20's,looks better on your car IMO!!!!! :0


----------



## Big Butch C (Dec 6, 2002)




----------



## Big Butch C (Dec 6, 2002)

:0 :biggrin:


----------



## Big Butch C (Dec 6, 2002)

:uh:


----------



## Big Butch C (Dec 6, 2002)

:0


----------



## Big Butch C (Dec 6, 2002)

:uh:


----------



## Big Butch C (Dec 6, 2002)




----------



## 1lo 6fo (Feb 18, 2002)

one of my many :biggrin:


----------



## BigMikey (Sep 16, 2002)

^^^ thats sick!!


----------



## Big Butch C (Dec 6, 2002)

:uh:


----------



## Big Butch C (Dec 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by individuals ky_@Apr 15 2003, 09:49 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 i still wanna know what you want for it


----------



## Big Butch C (Dec 6, 2002)

:uh:


----------



## Big Butch C (Dec 6, 2002)




----------



## 1lo 6fo (Feb 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Big Butch C+Apr 15 2003, 10:10 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Big Butch C @ Apr 15 2003, 10:10 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--individuals ky_@Apr 15 2003, 09:49 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i still wanna know what you want for it[/b][/quote]
it got hauled off last week :tears: :tears: i stripped it to nothing and put it to rest  ohh well ill get me another one


----------



## mrtravieso (Jan 12, 2003)




----------



## mrtravieso (Jan 12, 2003)




----------



## mrtravieso (Jan 12, 2003)

these are form Royal Fantasies CC Car show in CORONA, CALI.


----------



## mrtravieso (Jan 12, 2003)




----------



## mrtravieso (Jan 12, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## Lowridintowncar (Nov 18, 2001)

> _Originally posted by mrtravieso_@Apr 16 2003, 12:38 AM
> **


 o god yes, haha


----------



## blacktowncar (Feb 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Big Butch C_@Apr 15 2003, 10:05 PM
> *:uh:
> 
> 
> ...


 what are those 10s in the back???


----------



## Hotlink (Apr 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by blacktowncar+Apr 16 2003, 12:08 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (blacktowncar @ Apr 16 2003, 12:08 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--Big Butch C_@Apr 15 2003, 10:05 PM
> *:uh:
> 
> 
> ...


what are those 10s in the back???[/b][/quote]
I'm thinkin 12's. 14's would beat the fuck out that amp like they did mine. 



Last edited by Hotlink at Apr 16 2003, 01:34 PM


----------



## Hotlink (Apr 10, 2002)

Gone are the days I use to roll Linc... Sold that beeyatch.  



Last edited by Hotlink at Apr 16 2003, 01:45 PM


----------



## Hotlink (Apr 10, 2002)

Here's a candy 90 we was workin on at my club shop.. the lighting doesn't do the candy justice. 



Last edited by Hotlink at Apr 16 2003, 01:44 PM


----------



## Big Butch C (Dec 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hotlink_@Apr 16 2003, 03:43 PM
> *the lighting doesn't do the candy justice.*


 ahhh i know all about that :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## Big Butch C (Dec 6, 2002)

:0


----------



## CUTLASS BOYZ (Nov 13, 2002)




----------



## CUTLASS BOYZ (Nov 13, 2002)




----------



## Big Butch C (Dec 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CUTLASS BOYZ_@Apr 20 2003, 01:58 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 that is....ahhhumm,was a sweet ass ride!! :0


----------



## 1lo 6fo (Feb 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CUTLASS BOYZ_@Apr 20 2003, 02:17 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 i was parked with this one at southern showdown


----------



## 1lo 6fo (Feb 18, 2002)

^^^^the top one^^^^^^


----------



## Big Butch C (Dec 6, 2002)

:0


----------



## LSonDubz (Jul 20, 2001)




----------



## Old School Habits (Jul 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Big Butch C_@Jan 23 2003, 05:36 AM
> *i just relized i have the largest town car gallery in the world!
> and im bored so...................*


 i guess it's safe to say he likes town cars.... :biggrin:


----------



## 4pump_caddy (Oct 13, 2002)

crusn'


----------



## 4pump_caddy (Oct 13, 2002)

another


----------



## LSonDubz (Jul 20, 2001)




----------



## drucifer (Mar 1, 2002)




----------



## drucifer (Mar 1, 2002)

and more.... :biggrin:


----------



## drucifer (Mar 1, 2002)

and one more for good measure...


----------



## LocoSpic (Feb 2, 2003)

Got Some More :biggrin:


----------



## drucifer (Mar 1, 2002)




----------



## vEGAs.DiPPiN (May 13, 2003)

CLEAN


----------



## vEGAs.DiPPiN (May 13, 2003)

diff pic :thumbsup:


----------



## SinCity702 (May 14, 2003)

red lincoln :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## droppen98 (Oct 29, 2002)

was up big butch c long time no c :cheesy: i hope you spent all your time working on the lincoln :cheesy:


----------



## LowriderLegend (Apr 3, 2003)

Damn Homie, why you gotta screw my car up with those fucked up wheels, and On the real that is my shit nobody elses so stop fucking posting that pick with the gay rims, Im a rider and I ride on 13" not no twinkies 



Last edited by LowriderLegend at Jun 24 2003, 03:40 PM


----------



## Martian (Jun 25, 2003)

MY RIDE!!!! 



Last edited by Martian at Jun 24 2003, 09:13 PM


----------



## Pak Man (Oct 14, 2001)

Mine


----------



## Lowriderlegend63 (Nov 11, 2002)

Homeboy James From Royal Image with the 20" cylinders in the back


----------



## Hotlink (Apr 10, 2002)

:cheesy:


----------



## Hotlink (Apr 10, 2002)




----------



## Hotlink (Apr 10, 2002)




----------



## Hotlink (Apr 10, 2002)

This is one hell of an A-Arm extension.. 



Last edited by Hotlink at Jun 28 2003, 05:04 PM


----------



## Hotlink (Apr 10, 2002)




----------



## Big Butch C (Dec 6, 2002)

nice to see this topic still alive,and yes droppen ive been had at work,but my pc has died so i con't post no pics until i get it back from compac.....





btw how good are you on them licks,ill post a picture of my new bc rich body art nj beast


----------



## Lowriderlegend63 (Nov 11, 2002)

A crapy pic 



Last edited by Lowriderlegend90 at Jun 29 2003, 01:21 AM


----------



## Lowriderlegend63 (Nov 11, 2002)

Another Shot


----------



## Lowriderlegend63 (Nov 11, 2002)

And More


----------



## Lowriderlegend63 (Nov 11, 2002)

Mural of my kids and my Dad who past away when I was two, that is his Harley also 



Last edited by Lowriderlegend90 at Jun 29 2003, 01:29 AM


----------



## Lowriderlegend63 (Nov 11, 2002)

more more


----------



## Lowriderlegend63 (Nov 11, 2002)

Here are the Guts


----------



## Lowriderlegend63 (Nov 11, 2002)

The Headliner


----------



## Lowriderlegend63 (Nov 11, 2002)

More shots of the brand new interior, Orbitz Material


----------



## Lowriderlegend63 (Nov 11, 2002)

Me and My Ride


----------



## Lowriderlegend63 (Nov 11, 2002)

A little Single Pump Action For Ya


----------



## Lowriderlegend63 (Nov 11, 2002)

On tha way up


----------



## Lowriderlegend63 (Nov 11, 2002)

Thats about it for now, Coils are collapsed but no chippen


----------



## Lowriderlegend63 (Nov 11, 2002)

Some Better Lighting


----------



## Lowriderlegend63 (Nov 11, 2002)

Me and my ride


----------



## Lowriderlegend63 (Nov 11, 2002)

Side View


----------



## Lowriderlegend63 (Nov 11, 2002)

Top View


----------



## Lowriderlegend63 (Nov 11, 2002)

Another


----------



## Lowriderlegend63 (Nov 11, 2002)

Last one, hey what can I say I have a lot of pride in my ride


----------



## Hop2This (Apr 28, 2002)

DAMN! That is a hell of a Town Car you got there! That ride is fuckin decked out, great job homez!


----------



## fabfiveprez (May 14, 2003)

how did that one tc, get the whiteout brake lights???


----------



## Bigmack187 (Jan 12, 2002)

That is the sweetest Town car i'v seen.... :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Lowriderlegend63 (Nov 11, 2002)

Thanks Home Boyz for the Love :thumbsup:


----------



## Dylante63 (Sep 4, 2001)

the TC looks great....do you live in olympia?


----------



## Lowriderlegend63 (Nov 11, 2002)

Nope, just moved up here to Seattle comin from Longview, Wa, the President Of Royal Image Chapter there


----------



## Dylante63 (Sep 4, 2001)

great, I just thought I rembered seeing the car here last summer?????

the paint is very clean 



Last edited by Dylante63 at Jun 29 2003, 05:22 PM


----------



## Guest (Jun 30, 2003)

what homie it homeboby car is off the hook that Royal Image does it in LVW We keep gangster


----------



## Caddys 83 (Aug 7, 2001)

not the best quailty but its notice able. 1998 Lincoln Town car with euro tail lights. (euro as in car was made for export)


----------



## Lowriderlegend63 (Nov 11, 2002)

I did come to some shows in Olympia last year, maybe thats why


----------



## Lowriderlegend63 (Nov 11, 2002)

I would like to thank my Father In Law for helping me take these pictures to post them, thanks for all the help


----------



## Caddys 83 (Aug 7, 2001)

This 92 TownCar never had a chance... My buddy wreaked it 4 weeks later. :tears:


----------



## allergic2life (Jun 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lowriderlegend90_@Jun 29 2003, 06:55 PM
> *I would like to thank my Father In Law for helping me take these pictures to post them, thanks for all the help*


 Fucking tight towncar, I love it!


----------



## Bigmack187 (Jan 12, 2002)

since this is town car fest i should post mine...











Last edited by Bigmack187 at Jun 30 2003, 02:45 AM


----------



## Lowriderlegend63 (Nov 11, 2002)

Funny thang is that is what mine looked like when I started it 5 yrs ago, same color and everything, good luck wit it homie :thumbsup: Brings back memories

Im Refering to BigMac187's Town Car 



Last edited by Lowriderlegend90 at Jun 30 2003, 01:09 AM


----------



## 82 REGAL (Sep 29, 2001)

Here's one of our members.








GOODTIMES C.C.


----------



## 93towncar (Apr 22, 2003)

here are some of mine


----------



## 93towncar (Apr 22, 2003)

another


----------



## 93towncar (Apr 22, 2003)

again


----------



## 93towncar (Apr 22, 2003)

oops


----------



## Lowriderlegend63 (Nov 11, 2002)

Man that is clean, I like the trunk set up, nice work homie


----------



## Hop2This (Apr 28, 2002)

I think Town Cars look fuckin badass when the ass is raised and the front is dumped. I cant wait for my juice so I can jsu park it and roll like that!


----------



## LowriderLegend (Apr 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hop2This_@Jul 2 2003, 12:39 AM
> *I think Town Cars look fuckin badass when the ass is raised and the front is dumped. I cant wait for my juice so I can jsu park it and roll like that! *


 Get on it homie, whatcha waitin for, I wanna see you juiced, that shit is clean


----------



## Hop2This (Apr 28, 2002)

Well heres a few pics of my TC. Ima begin the work on the juice in 5 days, Ill post up updated pics when its juiced, but this is wut I got so far...


----------



## Hop2This (Apr 28, 2002)

rear angle


----------



## Hop2This (Apr 28, 2002)

side


----------



## Hop2This (Apr 28, 2002)

back seat, pimp white leather haha


----------



## Hotlink (Apr 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hop2This_@Jul 2 2003, 01:39 AM
> *I think Town Cars look fuckin badass when the ass is raised and the front is dumped. I cant wait for my juice so I can jsu park it and roll like that! *


 Whaaa whaa wha wha whaaaaat????? :biggrin: I don't miss it... I think...


----------



## Hotlink (Apr 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Bigmack187_@Jun 29 2003, 09:44 PM
> *since this is town car fest i should post mine...
> 
> 
> ...


 Umm, why? Bone stock? We can all walk outside and see yo shit. Do somethin with it. :uh:


----------



## Lowriderlegend63 (Nov 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hop2This_@Jul 11 2003, 11:07 PM
> *side*


 Shit is clean as hell, green wit White Guts, pimp status homie, can't wait for the updated pics :biggrin:


----------



## LSonDubz (Jul 20, 2001)

Before:









After


----------



## Ted (Jun 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LSonDubz_@Jul 14 2003, 09:41 AM
> *Before:
> 
> 
> ...


 Looks real good with those knockoffs


----------



## Hotlink (Apr 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ted+Jul 14 2003, 03:39 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Ted @ Jul 14 2003, 03:39 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--LSonDubz_@Jul 14 2003, 09:41 AM
> *Before:
> 
> 
> ...


Looks real good with those knockoffs[/b][/quote]
Awww shit... he went from bad to worse. But hey, if he loves it that's all that matters.


----------



## OrangeCounty58 (Apr 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CUTLASS BOYZ+Jan 24 2003, 06:25 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (CUTLASS BOYZ @ Jan 24 2003, 06:25 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--mrtravieso_@Jan 24 2003, 10:48 AM
> *:biggrin:*


This it the best looking Towncar I have ever seen







[/b][/quote]
The homie sal did the graphics and the murals on hood and trunk. not my style but did a very nice job. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Royal Homie (Dec 22, 2001)

....


----------



## TOWN CAR92 (Jan 30, 2003)

the owner should get slapped...14" bolt ons to 20 inch with low pros???????i hope my eyes are deceiving me....what a beautiful car with bad taste


----------



## LSonDubz (Jul 20, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Royal Homie_@Jul 14 2003, 06:38 PM
> *Thats tight homie. :thumbsup: What year is that Towncar?*


 http://www.cardomain.com/id/towncarfan


----------



## Pimpmaster T (Jul 11, 2003)

This is my 1990 towncar


----------



## LowriderLegend (Apr 3, 2003)

Clean, you got any lifts?


----------



## stankin85 (Oct 14, 2002)

TT :cheesy:


----------



## langeberg (Feb 3, 2002)

1976...


----------



## langeberg (Feb 3, 2002)

1976...


----------



## drucifer (Mar 1, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Big Butch C_@Apr 16 2003, 07:45 PM
> *:0*


 anybody got more pics of that Linc, "REDD WINE???" 

that car is so hot!!


----------



## drucifer (Mar 1, 2002)

> _Originally posted by drucifer+Aug 7 2003, 09:41 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (drucifer @ Aug 7 2003, 09:41 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--Big Butch C_@Apr 16 2003, 07:45 PM
> *:0*


anybody got more pics of that Linc, "REDD WINE???" 

that car is so hot!![/b][/quote]
this one..


----------



## juiceman (Aug 23, 2002)

heres mine


----------



## Royal Homie (Dec 22, 2001)

....


----------



## Royal Homie (Dec 22, 2001)

....


----------



## Royal Homie (Dec 22, 2001)

....


----------



## Lowriderlegend63 (Nov 11, 2002)

Thats nice Royal Homie, very clean


----------



## blacktowncar (Feb 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by juiceman_@Aug 8 2003, 02:58 AM
> *heres mine
> 
> 
> ...


 wow yours looks just like mines!! LOL


----------



## Royal Homie (Dec 22, 2001)

....


----------



## blacktowncar (Feb 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Royal Homie+Aug 20 2003, 02:55 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Royal Homie @ Aug 20 2003, 02:55 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks tight homie. What size rims and tires are those?[/b][/quote]
14s with 185/75 tires on it (yea yea i kno...im changin the tires soon)


----------



## Royal Homie (Dec 22, 2001)

....


----------



## 93-96BIGBODY (Nov 30, 2002)

Were's the new Town Cars at!!


----------



## Royal Homie (Dec 22, 2001)

....


----------



## mrtravieso (Jan 12, 2003)

BUMPPPPPPPPPPPP


mines


----------



## $outh$idePlayer (Nov 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Big Butch C_@Jan 23 2003, 04:41 AM
> **


 i love towncars man that green one looks badass!


----------



## RobLBC (Nov 24, 2001)




----------



## Lowriderlegend63 (Nov 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RobLBC_@Sep 30 2003, 02:37 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 I love this TC :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Royal Homie (Dec 22, 2001)

....


----------



## stankin85 (Oct 14, 2002)

MINE....ROLLIN' 3

















SHAVED AND GHOST!











Last edited by stankin85 at Oct 5 2003, 06:28 PM


----------



## theoglean (Dec 4, 2002)

mine


----------



## mrtravieso (Jan 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Royal Homie+Sep 30 2003, 06:33 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Royal Homie @ Sep 30 2003, 06:33 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--mrtravieso_@Sep 30 2003, 12:52 PM
> *BUMPPPPPPPPPPPP
> 
> 
> mines  *


Yo travieso that Towncar is tight. You finally got rims. :biggrin: What size rims and tires? Is your Towncar lowered or is it stock height? What year is your Towncar and is it Signature?







[/b][/quote]
yes, FINALLY GOT MY RIMS!!!!

gracias!

14" rims, 175/75 tires

stock suspension , 93 towncar signature series


----------



## mrtravieso (Jan 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RobLBC_@Sep 30 2003, 02:37 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 sweeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeet


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

........ :biggrin:


----------



## Lowriderlegend63 (Nov 11, 2002)

Right on, mine just made Lowrider of the month on here, check mine out in the Featured Lowrider :biggrin: :cheesy: in the Rides Section


----------



## BigCoon (Mar 20, 2002)

heres my contribution, a photoshop of the white one in the grass...

i got a white 89 lincoln, but i'll most likely dub it up
 .


----------



## Royal Homie (Dec 22, 2001)

....


----------



## mrtravieso (Jan 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Royal Homie+Oct 1 2003, 07:19 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Royal Homie @ Oct 1 2003, 07:19 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Simone homie. Thats the same year Lincoln I'm rolling. :biggrin:[/b][/quote]
:thumbsup: :thumbsup:

pics of urs????


----------



## Royal Homie (Dec 22, 2001)

....


----------



## UnderAged Baller (Oct 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RobLBC_@Sep 30 2003, 04:37 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 What kinda paint is on this car want what is the name of the color?


----------



## b_boy02000 (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by UnderAged Baller+Oct 4 2003, 11:59 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (UnderAged Baller @ Oct 4 2003, 11:59 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--RobLBC_@Sep 30 2003, 04:37 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


What kinda paint is on this car want what is the name of the color?[/b][/quote]
SHIT!!!! MORE PIX OF THIS CAR PLEASE!


----------



## YOUNG CAPRICE (Aug 3, 2003)

that looks like a House of Kolor lime green over bc 3 i think i forgot but its lime green unless im mistaken


----------



## Rudey UK (Aug 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by langeberg_@Jul 20 2003, 03:28 PM
> *1976...*












that ride is cool as fcuk............. ive got a '79 here in the UK, gonna juice it next year.......... can you send me details of it....... :biggrin:  



Last edited by Rudey UK at Oct 6 2003, 01:54 AM


----------



## blackonblack64 (May 10, 2003)

classic angels c.c. belkis's towncar


----------



## blackonblack64 (May 10, 2003)

another...


----------



## blackonblack64 (May 10, 2003)

......


----------



## stillchippin (Jul 20, 2002)

not sure if this one has been posted yet.


----------



## Royal Homie (Dec 22, 2001)

....


----------



## Royal Homie (Dec 22, 2001)

....


----------



## Royal Homie (Dec 22, 2001)

....


----------



## Royal Homie (Dec 22, 2001)

....


----------



## Royal Homie (Dec 22, 2001)

....


----------



## Immortal Cutty (Apr 25, 2003)

Here is one from Immortal CC!!!


----------



## Royal Homie (Dec 22, 2001)

....


----------



## Royal Homie (Dec 22, 2001)

....


----------



## Guest (Oct 18, 2003)

MINT


----------



## stankin85 (Oct 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PIMPOLIGY_@Oct 18 2003, 03:26 AM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 JUST FROM WHAT I SEE THERE, THAT HAS TO BE THE BEST YET!
YOURS???


----------



## Guest (Oct 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by stankin85+Oct 18 2003, 12:49 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (stankin85 @ Oct 18 2003, 12:49 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--PIMPOLIGY_@Oct 18 2003, 03:26 AM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


JUST FROM WHAT I SEE THERE, THAT HAS TO BE THE BEST YET!
YOURS???[/b][/quote]
my grampas, He's the Master of restoring cars!! my Idol :angel:


----------



## Royal Homie (Dec 22, 2001)

....


----------



## mrtravieso (Jan 12, 2003)

BUUMMP












Last edited by mrtravieso at Oct 19 2003, 03:18 PM


----------



## mrtravieso (Jan 12, 2003)




----------



## Royal Homie (Dec 22, 2001)

....


----------



## datboysha (Jul 22, 2003)

This is Japan at Makuhari Messe Lowrider Car Show


----------



## datboysha (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Jan 27 2003, 02:09 PM
> *This is Japan at Makuhari Messe Lowrider Car Show*


 Word!


----------



## deez nutz (Jun 17, 2003)




----------



## deez nutz (Jun 17, 2003)




----------



## deez nutz (Jun 17, 2003)

the homie matts lin.


----------



## TOWN CAR92 (Jan 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by deez nutz_@Oct 20 2003, 09:08 PM
> *the homie matts lin.
> 
> 
> ...


 what size cylinders in this town car? i see alot of town cars able to stand 3


----------



## Rudey UK (Aug 11, 2002)

anyone got some pics of a'77- '79 (ish) towncar............. ive got one (rteady to do next year), but only ever seen a couple juiced etc, are they just not done........................????????


----------



## Royal Homie (Dec 22, 2001)

....


----------



## Royal Homie (Dec 22, 2001)

....


----------



## Rudey UK (Aug 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Rudey UK_@Oct 21 2003, 10:32 AM
> *anyone got some pics of a'77- '79 (ish) towncar............. ive got one (rteady to do next year), but only ever seen a couple juiced etc, are they just not done........................????????*


 :0


----------



## Royal Homie (Dec 22, 2001)

....


----------



## Royal Homie (Dec 22, 2001)

....


----------



## Royal Homie (Dec 22, 2001)

....


----------



## lowrora (May 8, 2003)

nice one on ebay..... http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAP...&category=31851

where can you find a cont. kit for the towncar like this??


----------



## Lowridinboxchevy (Feb 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowrora_@Nov 1 2003, 12:59 PM
> *nice one on ebay..... http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAP...&category=31851
> 
> where can you find a cont. kit for the towncar like this??*


 i saw that, looks nice, at a Dodge dealership at that, how bout that


----------



## Naughty T (Jan 1, 2002)

ttt...

More '98-'02 Town Cars please...


----------



## LincolnJames (Oct 30, 2002)

ttt


----------



## Hydromaxx Montreal (Aug 13, 2002)

Dubbies :biggrin:


----------



## Hydromaxx Montreal (Aug 13, 2002)

...


----------



## SinCityRoller (Oct 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hydromaxx Montreal_@Nov 17 2003, 11:34 PM
> *Dubbies :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsdown:


----------



## Hydromaxx Montreal (Aug 13, 2002)

...


----------



## Hydromaxx Montreal (Aug 13, 2002)

...


----------



## Hydromaxx Montreal (Aug 13, 2002)

...


----------



## IBuiltMine (Nov 19, 2003)

heres mine


----------



## Hydromaxx Montreal (Aug 13, 2002)

Nah Limo owners are always tryin to cut corners.

Phone call to the scrapyard; Ya'll still got dat '90 bumpa fo 50 bucks I comin' right away". MC

Also their driven 99.9% of the time at night, do you think those drunken prom-sluts care what bumper is on the front! :biggrin: 



Last edited by Hydromaxx Montreal at Nov 19 2003, 08:02 PM


----------



## ese_mr_bullet (Oct 30, 2003)

:machinegun: :machinegun:  :twak: :guns: :guns: :burn: THIZ IS MY EV!L 90 LINCOLN TOWN CAR AKA ''EL BULLET'' THIZ RAMFLA IZ STILL UNDER CONSTRATION , I SHOULD FINISH MARCH 04 FOR THE SUMMER SHOULD LOOK BETTER.. I AM PUTTING 2- 3 HILOW PUMPS 12 SWITCHES 10 BATTS..JUST GOT A NEW PAINT JOB. HOOD , TRUNK ARE OUT OF THE CAR ,MURROWS ARE BEEN DOWN ON THEM ..I FINISHING THE INTERIOR MY SELF,CUZTOM SEATS .HAS BLUE NEON LIGHTS UNDER THE CAR , CD PLAYER 4 x15' SPEAKERS 4 6x9s AND HOPELLY I CAN BUY 3 SCREEN TV"S SO I CAN PUT MY PS 2 IN THE CAR,I AM ENGRAVING THE 2 SMALL WINDOWS ON THE BACK AND BACK WINDOW ,,ALSO THINKING ABOUT DOING THE MOON ROOF STILL DONT KNOW ON THAT ...LOL. IT HAS CUSTOM BACK TAIL LIGHTS ALREADY.PUTTING NEW RIMS ALSO ..SO SHOULD ONE BIG BAD ASS TOWN CAR WHEN I FINISH WIT IT .AKA EL BULLET..RESPECT GOES UP TO ALL THE LOWRIDERS IN THE MAKING AND LOWRIDERS TOWN CARS ,,HEHEHEHE,


----------



## ese_mr_bullet (Oct 30, 2003)

MY EVIL TOWN CAR EL BULLET


----------



## Nacho Individuals LA (Oct 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ese_mr_bullet_@Nov 30 2003, 02:33 PM
> *:machinegun: :machinegun:  :twak: :guns: :guns: :burn: THIZ IS MY EV!L 90 LINCOLN TOWN CAR AKA ''EL BULLET'' THIZ RAMFLA IZ STILL UNDER CONSTRATION , I SHOULD FINISH MARCH 04 FOR THE SUMMER SHOULD LOOK BETTER.. I AM PUTTING 2- 3 HILOW PUMPS 12 SWITCHES 10 BATTS..JUST GOT A NEW PAINT JOB. HOOD , TRUNK ARE OUT OF THE CAR ,MURROWS ARE BEEN DOWN ON THEM ..I FINISHING THE INTERIOR MY SELF,CUZTOM SEATS .HAS BLUE NEON LIGHTS UNDER THE CAR , CD PLAYER 4 x15' SPEAKERS 4 6x9s AND HOPELLY I CAN BUY 3 SCREEN TV"S SO I CAN PUT MY PS 2 IN THE CAR,I AM ENGRAVING THE 2 SMALL WINDOWS ON THE BACK AND BACK WINDOW ,,ALSO THINKING ABOUT DOING THE MOON ROOF STILL DONT KNOW ON THAT ...LOL. IT HAS CUSTOM BACK TAIL LIGHTS ALREADY.PUTTING NEW RIMS ALSO ..SO SHOULD ONE BIG BAD ASS TOWN CAR WHEN I FINISH WIT IT .AKA EL BULLET..RESPECT GOES UP TO ALL THE LOWRIDERS IN THE MAKING AND LOWRIDERS TOWN CARS ,,HEHEHEHE,*


 nice trailor hitch... you should work on your bike instead...


----------



## allergic2life (Jun 8, 2002)

i think you need to clean it. :0


----------



## ese_mr_bullet (Oct 30, 2003)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao:  ITZ KOOL I AINT NO HATER LIKE I SAID THIZ PICTURES WHEN I TOOK THEM WERE ,WHEN I JUST GOT IT . SO IT ALL GOOD THE HITCH IS OUT..AS FOR THE CAR BEEN DIRTY WELL TO FUCKING BAD LOL ANYWAYS IT HAS A NEW PAINT JOB.JUST TO LET U KNOW I ONLY GOT 5 MONTHS WIT THIZ CAR AND I ALREADY DID ALOT OF SHIT TO IT FOT DOING ALL THE THINGS I THINK IS GOOD AND LIKE I SAID I LIVE IN A WINTER STATE MN MY CAR IS IN THE GARAGE LOL CAN REALLY DO NOTHING IN WINTER EVEN KNOW U GOT A GARAGE IS TO COLD LOLDONT GOT PICS BUT WHEN I FINISH I GOING TO PUT THE UP SO KEEP ON EYE FOR THIS CAR LOL


----------



## lowperformance2 (Sep 22, 2003)

and heres mine yes the damm tires are dirty i know this the day i took the pics i rolled in mud after washing the car....


----------



## ese_mr_bullet (Oct 30, 2003)

lolz trailer hitch...yea but you never seen a lowrider pulling a boat have you....thats why i kept the hitch on thiz summer but next summer is coming off..plus it keeps my bumper from fuking up..my car is to low :biggrin: and it hits averywhere.. :biggrin:


----------



## TopCopOG (May 19, 2003)

Techniques C C


----------



## mrtravieso (Jan 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TopCopOG_@Dec 3 2003, 05:16 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 nice, more pics???


----------



## cheeks78 (Jun 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Big Butch C_@Jan 23 2003, 06:09 AM
> **


 :biggrin:


----------



## Lowriderlegend63 (Nov 11, 2002)

:0


----------



## Lowriderlegend63 (Nov 11, 2002)

:cheesy: I like this one


----------



## Lowriderlegend63 (Nov 11, 2002)

:0


----------



## Lowriderlegend63 (Nov 11, 2002)

:cheesy:


----------



## Lowriderlegend63 (Nov 11, 2002)




----------



## Lowriderlegend63 (Nov 11, 2002)




----------



## Lowriderlegend63 (Nov 11, 2002)




----------



## Lowriderlegend63 (Nov 11, 2002)




----------



## Lowriderlegend63 (Nov 11, 2002)




----------



## Lowriderlegend63 (Nov 11, 2002)




----------



## Lowriderlegend63 (Nov 11, 2002)




----------



## Lowriderlegend63 (Nov 11, 2002)




----------



## Lowriderlegend63 (Nov 11, 2002)




----------



## Lowriderlegend63 (Nov 11, 2002)




----------



## Lowriderlegend63 (Nov 11, 2002)




----------



## Lowriderlegend63 (Nov 11, 2002)




----------



## Lowriderlegend63 (Nov 11, 2002)




----------



## Lowriderlegend63 (Nov 11, 2002)




----------



## Lowriderlegend63 (Nov 11, 2002)

This ones my fav though


----------



## Lowriderlegend63 (Nov 11, 2002)

Thats all the pics I have lets keep this at the TOP


----------



## juicedskateboardman (Jul 29, 2003)

Well it's not quite a towncar, but DAMN!!!


































I dont know why pimping these hasn't caught on, they rock.


----------



## LincolnJames (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by juicedskateboardman_@Dec 6 2003, 02:45 AM
> *Well it's not quite a towncar, but DAMN!!!
> 
> 
> ...


 they have big blocks and gas prices are too high :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## cheeks78 (Jun 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ImmortalTowncar+Dec 6 2003, 10:48 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (ImmortalTowncar @ Dec 6 2003, 10:48 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--juicedskateboardman_@Dec 6 2003, 02:45 AM
> *Well it's not quite a towncar, but DAMN!!!
> 
> 
> ...


they have big blocks and gas prices are too high :biggrin: :biggrin:[/b][/quote]
:biggrin:


----------



## mrtravieso (Jan 12, 2003)

i thought this topic was LOST!.


----------



## mrtravieso (Jan 12, 2003)




----------



## mrtravieso (Jan 12, 2003)




----------



## mrtravieso (Jan 12, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## mrtravieso (Jan 12, 2003)




----------



## mrtravieso (Jan 12, 2003)




----------



## mrtravieso (Jan 12, 2003)




----------



## mrtravieso (Jan 12, 2003)




----------



## mrtravieso (Jan 12, 2003)




----------



## mrtravieso (Jan 12, 2003)




----------



## mrtravieso (Jan 12, 2003)




----------



## mrtravieso (Jan 12, 2003)




----------



## mrtravieso (Jan 12, 2003)




----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

Lowcos lincoln


----------



## mrtravieso (Jan 12, 2003)




----------



## mrtravieso (Jan 12, 2003)




----------



## mrtravieso (Jan 12, 2003)

BUMP


----------



## monte carlo (Oct 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mrtravieso_@Jan 24 2004, 05:49 PM
> *        :cheesy:*


Hey, Am I trippen. Or does that street sign hanging from the stop light say LINCOLN AVE....................... :0 :biggrin: 













Last edited by monte carlo at Jan 30 2004, 11:36 AM


----------



## BG PMPN (Dec 5, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Lowriderlegend90_@Dec 5 2003, 08:39 AM
> **


 please tell me there's a cover for this beige linc with the 5th wheel out back...??!!!


----------



## mrtravieso (Jan 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by monte carlo+Jan 30 2004, 11:36 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (monte carlo @ Jan 30 2004, 11:36 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--mrtravieso_@Jan 24 2004, 05:49 PM
> *        :cheesy:*


Hey, Am I trippen. Or does that street sign hanging from the stop light say LINCOLN AVE....................... :0 :biggrin: 









[/b][/quote]
LOL, you're not seeing things dogg

thats Lincoln off the 91 freeway in ...Corona , i took that at Corona High School i think it was :biggrin:


----------



## mrtravieso (Jan 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BG PMPN+Jan 30 2004, 11:57 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (BG PMPN @ Jan 30 2004, 11:57 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--Lowriderlegend90_@Dec 5 2003, 08:39 AM
> **


please tell me there's a cover for this beige linc with the 5th wheel out back...??!!![/b][/quote]










u mean this?      what a waste of a 5th wheel


----------



## Perro (Aug 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mrtravieso_@Jan 30 2004, 12:18 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 You know you're ghetto when... :roflmao:

Look at the stickers on the window too :twak: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## mrtravieso (Jan 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SDStunna+Jan 30 2004, 01:39 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (SDStunna @ Jan 30 2004, 01:39 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--mrtravieso_@Jan 30 2004, 12:18 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


You know you're ghetto when... :roflmao:

Look at the stickers on the window too :twak: :roflmao: :roflmao:[/b][/quote]
yes, i unfortunatley noticed


and the big ass 12 or 15" woofer with no box, pointing down :thumbsdown: wat a waste


----------



## 2919 (Aug 25, 2003)




----------



## 2919 (Aug 25, 2003)




----------



## 2919 (Aug 25, 2003)




----------



## 2919 (Aug 25, 2003)




----------



## monte carlo (Oct 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mrtravieso+Jan 30 2004, 02:42 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (mrtravieso @ Jan 30 2004, 02:42 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yes, i unfortunatley noticed


and the big ass 12 or 15" woofer with no box, pointing down :thumbsdown: wat a waste[/b][/quote]
looks like a jeep with that fifth wheel... :biggrin:


----------



## mrtravieso (Jan 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by monte carlo+Jan 30 2004, 03:08 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (monte carlo @ Jan 30 2004, 03:08 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


looks like a jeep with that fifth wheel... :biggrin:[/b][/quote]
have u posted your TC in this topic monte???


post that up


----------



## monte carlo (Oct 11, 2002)

nope, well not with the rims on it...... I'll take a pic tonight.... I have some 17's on it. some might think it's ugly, but I think it's alright...... let me post a stock pic.... hold on


----------



## monte carlo (Oct 11, 2002)

MY shit.... 

the first one is the dealership picture, the day I picked it up...... very nice.... 1998 lincoln town car and only 42,000 miles on it.










and the sencond one is a picture I found on the net, it's alomst the exact sam as the one I have.... 



Last edited by monte carlo at Jan 30 2004, 04:32 PM


----------



## mrtravieso (Jan 12, 2003)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


i never seen one on 17"s



BUT U GOTTA GET 14SSSSSSS HOMIEEEE :biggrin:


----------



## mrtravieso (Jan 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by monte carlo+Jan 30 2004, 03:08 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (monte carlo @ Jan 30 2004, 03:08 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


looks like a jeep with that fifth wheel... :biggrin:[/b][/quote]
 this and more on the next...


"WHEN TOWNCAR'S GO BAD"


----------



## Perro (Aug 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mrtravieso_@Jan 30 2004, 05:05 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 1LOW-FoundOnRoadDead (Jul 9, 2003)

I just brought mine home tonight...... can't wait to start working on it 













Last edited by 1LOW-FoundOnRoadDead at Jan 31 2004, 02:28 AM


----------



## TOWN CAR92 (Jan 30, 2003)

my linc...old school picture


----------



## mrtravieso (Jan 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1LOW-FoundOnRoadDead_@Jan 31 2004, 01:25 AM
> *I just brought mine home tonight...... can't wait to start working on it
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:

thats nice, cant wait 2 see it sittin on some wires


----------



## BG PMPN (Dec 5, 2001)

> _Originally posted by mrtravieso+Jan 30 2004, 10:18 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (mrtravieso @ Jan 30 2004, 10:18 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...













u mean this?      what a waste of a 5th wheel[/b][/quote]
That's it Travieso...So sad. I didn't even notice the stickers...that's insult to injury! :0 

I'm not even sure about these 5th wheels on TC's...the wheel's nice cuz it breaks up such a wide ass end, but the kits all come with steel/chrome bumpers, and the TC back bumpers aren't chrome so I think it looks a little unnatural.

Anyone know if they make 5th wheels kits in anything but steel?

alternatively...I could always just bolt a knock-off straight to the brakelight with no kit... :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## mrtravieso (Jan 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BG PMPN+Jan 31 2004, 11:44 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (BG PMPN @ Jan 31 2004, 11:44 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's it Travieso...So sad. I didn't even notice the stickers...that's insult to injury! :0 

I'm not even sure about these 5th wheels on TC's...the wheel's nice cuz it breaks up such a wide ass end, but the kits all come with steel/chrome bumpers, and the TC back bumpers aren't chrome so I think it looks a little unnatural.

Anyone know if they make 5th wheels kits in anything but steel?

alternatively...I could always just bolt a knock-off straight to the brakelight with no kit... :uh: :uh: :uh:[/b][/quote]
this is more like it


----------



## 77monte4pumps (Sep 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cheeks78+Dec 6 2003, 02:18 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (cheeks78 @ Dec 6 2003, 02:18 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:biggrin:[/b][/quote]
they have rear leaf springs... most people are scared of that i guess...


----------



## 77monte4pumps (Sep 21, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Big Butch C_@Apr 16 2003, 12:46 AM
> *:uh:*












up date on my ride...i put 14's on with 185/75 tires on after i got scared when my tranny when out...i know the tires are big, but ill either buy 175/70 tires later, or ill buy center gold 13's...


----------



## 1LOW-FoundOnRoadDead (Jul 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mrtravieso+Jan 31 2004, 11:12 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (mrtravieso @ Jan 31 2004, 11:12 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--1LOW-FoundOnRoadDead_@Jan 31 2004, 01:25 AM
> *I just brought mine home tonight...... can't wait to start working on it
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup: :thumbsup:

thats nice, cant wait 2 see it sittin on some wires [/b][/quote]
 Neither can I!!!!!!! Just a couple more days!! :0


----------



## drucifer (Mar 1, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RALPH_DOGG+Jan 31 2004, 04:33 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (RALPH_DOGG @ Jan 31 2004, 04:33 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--Big Butch C_@Apr 16 2003, 12:46 AM
> *:uh:*












up date on my ride...i put 14's on with 185/75 tires on after i got scared when my tranny when out...i know the tires are big, but ill either buy 175/70 tires later, or ill buy center gold 13's...[/b][/quote]
185/70's arent too bad... thats what I got


----------



## BG PMPN (Dec 5, 2001)

> _Originally posted by drucifer+Feb 1 2004, 12:54 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (drucifer @ Feb 1 2004, 12:54 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


185/70's arent too bad... thats what I got








[/b][/quote]
yeah I'm running 14s too...but man, your shit looks tight! The colour really sets the chrome off!!! it's sublte but classy, I'd keep the rims the way they are. 

Damn, that's nice! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BG PMPN (Dec 5, 2001)

> _Originally posted by mrtravieso+Jan 31 2004, 08:51 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (mrtravieso @ Jan 31 2004, 08:51 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


this is more like it









[/b][/quote]
yeah that's QUITE A BIT better...that's more like what I was talking about!

Too bad my car doesn't have those bumpers (the 90-91 style) with the extra strip of chrome on top so the 5th wheel wouldn't look right...I'll have to find me some old school bumpers....I like the way that TC looks!


----------



## mrtravieso (Jan 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BG PMPN+Feb 3 2004, 08:15 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (BG PMPN @ Feb 3 2004, 08:15 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yeah that's QUITE A BIT better...that's more like what I was talking about!

Too bad my car doesn't have those bumpers (the 90-91 style) with the extra strip of chrome on top so the 5th wheel wouldn't look right...I'll have to find me some old school bumpers....I like the way that TC looks![/b][/quote]
strange that you mentiont that

that appears to be a 95-97 towncar, cus of the bumper/trim and the mirrors, but that "extra chrome piece" i'm not even sure if it is chrome, or its something they added to the car :dunno: because 95-97s dont have th tpo chrome piece on the trim

the chrome on the 95-97 is just onc piece down the middle

on 90-94 its 2 chrome trims


----------



## BG PMPN (Dec 5, 2001)

> _Originally posted by mrtravieso_@Feb 3 2004, 07:26 PM
> *
> 
> strange that you mentiont that
> ...


 yeah dude...I've found that the 90's have the extra strips of chrome at the TOP of the bumpers, front and back. I can't remember whether that goes hand in hand with the two strips of chrome or not, the only TC's I see around here are old cabs/airport limos and you never know what pieces are swapped out on those things.

A lot of guys switch the bumpers though, they're interchangeable. I been lookin for a good set myself cuz, well, hey, it's extra chrome!!!

My 9Deuce TC has two strips down the side, but only one strip across the bumper. But then it's some special limited edition, so you can never really tell. And there are so many more editions and trim packages available in the states than there are in Canada, it's hard to tell.


----------



## mrtravieso (Jan 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BG PMPN+Feb 3 2004, 11:17 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (BG PMPN @ Feb 3 2004, 11:17 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--mrtravieso_@Feb 3 2004, 07:26 PM
> *
> 
> strange that you mentiont that
> ...


yeah dude...I've found that the 90's have the extra strips of chrome at the TOP of the bumpers, front and back. I can't remember whether that goes hand in hand with the two strips of chrome or not, the only TC's I see around here are old cabs/airport limos and you never know what pieces are swapped out on those things.

A lot of guys switch the bumpers though, they're interchangeable. I been lookin for a good set myself cuz, well, hey, it's extra chrome!!!

My 9Deuce TC has two strips down the side, but only one strip across the bumper. But then it's some special limited edition, so you can never really tell. And there are so many more editions and trim packages available in the states than there are in Canada, it's hard to tell.[/b][/quote]
you're 92 only has one chrome stip on the bumper????  !!!!

i was pretty sure all 90-94 had 2 chrome strips on the bumper as well on the side moldings.....well my 93 does

interesting, do u have pics of yours?



TTT


----------



## daddyofcadis (Mar 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mrtravieso+Feb 3 2004, 10:26 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (mrtravieso @ Feb 3 2004, 10:26 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


strange that you mentiont that

that appears to be a 95-97 towncar, cus of the bumper/trim and the mirrors, but that "extra chrome piece" i'm not even sure if it is chrome, or its something they added to the car :dunno: because 95-97s dont have th tpo chrome piece on the trim

the chrome on the 95-97 is just onc piece down the middle

on 90-94 its 2 chrome trims


[/b][/quote]
ITS A 90 THATS THE ONLY YEAR THAT CAME W/ THE CHROME ON THE TOPS OF THE BUMPERS.


----------



## 1LOW-FoundOnRoadDead (Jul 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lsondubz_@Feb 17 2003, 03:42 PM
> *22"
> 
> 
> ...


 hmmmmmmmmm


----------



## cdznutz42069 (Apr 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by daddyofcadis+Feb 6 2004, 10:18 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (daddyofcadis @ Feb 6 2004, 10:18 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ITS A 90 THATS THE ONLY YEAR THAT CAME W/ THE CHROME ON THE TOPS OF THE BUMPERS.[/b][/quote]
YUP :thumbsup: MINES A 90 I LIKE THOSE BUMPERS BETTER


----------



## BG PMPN (Dec 5, 2001)

> _Originally posted by mrtravieso+Feb 6 2004, 07:08 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (mrtravieso @ Feb 6 2004, 07:08 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you're 92 only has one chrome stip on the bumper????  !!!!

i was pretty sure all 90-94 had 2 chrome strips on the bumper as well on the side moldings.....well my 93 does

interesting, do u have pics of yours?



TTT [/b][/quote]
OH SHIT!!! I feel so ashamed :0 :0 
All this two-strip one-strip talk had me confused. I actually had to hit the garage to check out my bumpers! I have two strips on both my bumpers and side mouldings, it's the TOP strip of chrome that 'folds over' the top of the bumpers that I don't have.

Now if you'll excuse me, I'm gonna go slit my wrists for not knowing that fact :twak:

It's that top 'fold-over' chrome strip that I WANT, but haven't been able to find one in good shape at any junkyards. 
OKAY...glad THAT'S sorted out!!!!


----------



## Lowriderlegend63 (Nov 11, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## WhitePapi2006 (Jan 21, 2004)

HDAMN THEM SOME TIGHT ASSSSSSSSSSSSSS TOWN CARZZ


----------



## mrtravieso (Jan 12, 2003)




----------



## Lowriderlegend63 (Nov 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mrtravieso_@Feb 8 2004, 06:54 PM
> **


 Hella Clean homie


----------



## mrtravieso (Jan 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lowriderlegend90+Feb 11 2004, 12:53 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Lowriderlegend90 @ Feb 11 2004, 12:53 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--mrtravieso_@Feb 8 2004, 06:54 PM
> **


Hella Clean homie  [/b][/quote]
thanks dogg, ... its gone now  



but i got somethin comin soon :biggrin:


----------



## mrtravieso (Jan 12, 2003)

TTT


----------



## mrtravieso (Jan 12, 2003)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 


  


BUMP


----------



## Perro (Aug 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mrtravieso_@Feb 16 2004, 05:19 AM
> *:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## daddyofcadis (Mar 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SDStunna+Feb 16 2004, 09:35 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (SDStunna @ Feb 16 2004, 09:35 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--mrtravieso_@Feb 16 2004, 05:19 AM
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> 
> 
> ...


:0 [/b][/quote]
DAAAAAAMMMMMMMMMMMMMMNNNNNNNNN!THAT BITCH IS TIGHT. :0


----------



## Joker13_GAMEOVR (Dec 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Big Butch C_@Mar 7 2003, 09:55 AM
> * :0*


 lol all it needs now are the dingle berries hangin off tha window


----------



## mrtravieso (Jan 12, 2003)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## Haters hate Me! (Jan 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Big Butch C_@Jan 23 2003, 06:58 AM
> *:biggrin:*


 :biggrin:


----------



## mrtravieso (Jan 12, 2003)




----------



## mrtravieso (Jan 12, 2003)




----------



## mrtravieso (Jan 12, 2003)




----------



## mrtravieso (Jan 12, 2003)




----------



## mrtravieso (Jan 12, 2003)




----------



## mrtravieso (Jan 12, 2003)

:0


----------



## mrtravieso (Jan 12, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## mrtravieso (Jan 12, 2003)




----------



## Royal Homie (Dec 22, 2001)

....


----------



## daddyofcadis (Mar 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mrtravieso_@Feb 26 2004, 10:37 AM
> **


 THATS 1 CLEAN BITCH . :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

thats a clean linc ^^^


----------



## mrtravieso (Jan 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Royal Homie+Feb 27 2004, 08:11 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Royal Homie @ Feb 27 2004, 08:11 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--mrtravieso_@Feb 26 2004, 09:28 AM
> **


Nice Town Car Travieso. Do you got a closer shot of the lug nuts?








[/b][/quote]
no sorry :uh:


----------



## LincolnJames (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Royal Homie+Feb 27 2004, 10:11 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Royal Homie @ Feb 27 2004, 10:11 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--mrtravieso_@Feb 26 2004, 09:28 AM
> **


Nice Town Car Travieso. Do you got a closer shot of the lug nuts?








[/b][/quote]
if u look close enough u can see happy faces on them :0
and a smilley on the mc donalds cup holding the trunk up :biggrin: 
car looks good man be careful with this one  



Last edited by ImmortalTowncar at Feb 28 2004, 07:08 PM


----------



## mrtravieso (Jan 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ImmortalTowncar+Feb 28 2004, 05:06 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (ImmortalTowncar @ Feb 28 2004, 05:06 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


if u look close enough u can see happy faces on them :0
and a smilley on the mc donalds cup holding the trunk up :biggrin: 
car looks good man be careful with this one [/b][/quote]
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

i was hungry as hell, but i couldn't wait to put the rims on :cheesy: 


thanks dogg


----------



## mrtravieso (Jan 12, 2003)

TTT


----------



## CMEDROP (Jan 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LincolnSwangin_@Jan 24 2003, 06:33 AM
> **










anyone have more pics of this car. i like it.


----------



## LA_Rollerz (Sep 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mrtravieso+Feb 29 2004, 12:23 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (mrtravieso @ Feb 29 2004, 12:23 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

i was hungry as hell, but i couldn't wait to put the rims on :cheesy: 


thanks dogg [/b][/quote]
what's getting done to it? Is it getting lifted


----------



## Frogg (May 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by theoglean_@Oct 1 2003, 12:26 AM
> *mine*


 this makes me miss my 84


----------



## mrtravieso (Jan 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LA_Rollerz+Mar 3 2004, 06:02 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (LA_Rollerz @ Mar 3 2004, 06:02 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


what's getting done to it? Is it getting lifted[/b][/quote]
YEA DUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUHHHHHH :biggrin: :biggrin: 



Last edited by mrtravieso at Mar 3 2004, 11:26 PM


----------



## mrtravieso (Jan 12, 2003)

*TTT!*


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)




----------



## Perro (Aug 4, 2002)




----------



## Pak Man (Oct 14, 2001)

> _Originally posted by mrtravieso_@Mar 9 2004, 08:08 PM
> *TTT!
> 
> 
> ...


 damn thats not a stock color is it?? i really love that color and the powedercoated spokes totally set it off!


----------



## mrtravieso (Jan 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Pak Man+Mar 10 2004, 09:26 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Pak Man @ Mar 10 2004, 09:26 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--mrtravieso_@Mar 9 2004, 08:08 PM
> *TTT!
> 
> 
> ...


damn thats not a stock color is it?? i really love that color and the powedercoated spokes totally set it off![/b][/quote]
yea, STOCK paint, very well taken care of,,, has a pearl in it :biggrin:  


i've seen very few in that color, which explains why i had to ship it from Florida :biggrin:


----------



## Immortal Cutty (Apr 25, 2003)

ttt


----------



## trikeboy666 (Jun 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mrtravieso_@Feb 16 2004, 06:19 AM
> *:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0
> 
> 
> ...


 how much do one of those grills run??


----------



## mrtravieso (Jan 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by trikeboy666+Mar 14 2004, 02:26 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (trikeboy666 @ Mar 14 2004, 02:26 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--mrtravieso_@Feb 16 2004, 06:19 AM
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> 
> 
> ...


how much do one of those grills run??[/b][/quote]
you gotta find it first.


----------



## mrtravieso (Jan 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Immortal Cutty_@Mar 14 2004, 11:29 AM
> *ttt*


  TTT


----------



## smalltownVA (Sep 16, 2003)

TTT


----------



## IBuiltMine (Nov 19, 2003)

ttt


----------



## TX-G-BODY87 (Mar 1, 2004)

my bros car before the pinstripes.............


----------



## TX-G-BODY87 (Mar 1, 2004)

pic of the wheels


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TX-G-BODY87_@Apr 20 2004, 11:23 PM
> *my bros car before the pinstripes.............*


 :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## LINC-N-UN-22'ZZ (Mar 20, 2004)

NEED PHOTOS OF 90'S LINCOLN TC ON 20'S OR BETTER. PLEASE POST-EM UP....


----------



## n_fo28 (Apr 12, 2004)

ANYONE GOT PICS OF THA 80'S TC??? all i seen was 2 and thats it keep em postin pepool


----------



## mrtravieso (Jan 12, 2003)

i think somebody was asking about these rocker panels

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAP...&category=33643

they got both 95-97 and 98+


and they got the door chrome pillar pieces for the 98+s!!!! :biggrin: 



Last edited by mrtravieso at Jul 7 2004, 08:04 PM


----------



## mrtravieso (Jan 12, 2003)

and i think these are some used ones http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAP...&category=33654


----------



## mrtravieso (Jan 12, 2003)

T T T

thanks 4 the pic kita


----------



## MR.HATERZ~EDITION (Mar 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mrtravieso_@Jul 11 2004, 02:16 PM
> *T T T
> 
> thanks 4 the pic kita*


 Mr. Travieso & Kita, Thanks for posting Big Tony's Towncar.


----------



## UFAMEA (Apr 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mrtravieso_@Jul 11 2004, 02:16 PM
> *T T T
> 
> thanks 4 the pic kita*


 no problem uce! :biggrin:


----------



## LincolnJames (Oct 30, 2002)

not done but mine :biggrin:


----------



## CHIVO ESSJ (Apr 26, 2004)

MY BOYZ.... :biggrin:


----------



## SinCity702 (May 14, 2003)

RED WINE


----------



## SinCity702 (May 14, 2003)




----------



## SinCity702 (May 14, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## SinCity702 (May 14, 2003)

:0


----------



## SinCity702 (May 14, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## SinCity702 (May 14, 2003)




----------



## SinCity702 (May 14, 2003)




----------



## SinCity702 (May 14, 2003)

:0


----------



## SinCity702 (May 14, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

tights ass town cars...keep this thread up...  



ps-ill have my updated pictures as soon as i get back...


----------



## monte carlo (Oct 11, 2002)




----------



## monte carlo (Oct 11, 2002)




----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

nice ass towncar, monte carlo...it looks good with the wide white!!! :biggrin:


----------



## monte carlo (Oct 11, 2002)

thanks............I have a topic with a couple of more pics.. check it out..


----------



## mrtravieso (Jan 12, 2003)

lookin good monte.....you know what, i hate fat whites, honestly, but they don't look too bad on ur tc homie :cheesy:


----------



## monte carlo (Oct 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mrtravieso_@Jul 14 2004, 01:04 PM
> *lookin good monte.....you know what, i hate fat whites, honestly, but they don't look too bad on ur tc homie :cheesy:*


 Ya, I remeber when I got your opinion on getting them, But I said fuck it. :biggrin:


----------



## mrtravieso (Jan 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by monte carlo+Jul 14 2004, 01:08 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (monte carlo @ Jul 14 2004, 01:08 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--mrtravieso_@Jul 14 2004, 01:04 PM
> *lookin good monte.....you know what, i hate fat whites, honestly, but they don't look too bad on ur tc homie  :cheesy:*


Ya, I remeber when I got your opinion on getting them, But I said fuck it. :biggrin:[/b][/quote]
well it don't look that bad.....

but i still like the skinnies better :biggrin:


----------



## monte carlo (Oct 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mrtravieso+Jul 14 2004, 01:11 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (mrtravieso @ Jul 14 2004, 01:11 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


well it don't look that bad.....

but i still like the skinnies better :biggrin:[/b][/quote]
:biggrin: lol


----------



## mrtravieso (Jan 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by monte carlo+Jul 14 2004, 01:11 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (monte carlo @ Jul 14 2004, 01:11 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:biggrin: lol[/b][/quote]
there's 2 shows coming up, Imperials this weekend, and Pharoahs next weekend, let me know if u can roll down homie


----------



## monte carlo (Oct 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mrtravieso+Jul 14 2004, 01:12 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (mrtravieso @ Jul 14 2004, 01:12 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


there's 2 shows coming up, Imperials this weekend, and Pharoahs next weekend, let me know if u can roll down homie[/b][/quote]
ya, I'll keep you updated on that shit..................

theres this guy hating on my lincoln, he said it looks like shit :biggrin: LOL

read the last page of my topic (Updated pics of my lincoln)


----------



## mosca (Oct 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Gloss Hogg_@Jan 23 2003, 10:45 AM
> *good times.......*


WTF, Now that's fuckin cool :biggrin:


----------



## mrtravieso (Jan 12, 2003)




----------



## Perro (Aug 4, 2002)

:0


----------



## Low_Ryde (Oct 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mrtravieso_@Jul 14 2004, 10:26 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


can someone tell me whats the difference between the town cars and continentals of this year(s)? 



Last edited by Low_Ryde at Jul 14 2004, 10:40 PM


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Low_Ryde+Jul 14 2004, 09:32 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Low_Ryde @ Jul 14 2004, 09:32 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--mrtravieso_@Jul 14 2004, 10:26 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


can someone tell me whats the difference between the town cars and continentals of this year(s)?[/b][/quote]
this ride has a bad ass set-up...
oh yeah, the continentals are always a little smaller, they look like minie-towncars...


----------



## Frogg (May 9, 2002)

let's see more towncars


----------



## Frogg (May 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by drucifer_@Jan 29 2003, 06:17 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 i think this is the lowest ive seen one. how so low u think?


----------



## mrtravieso (Jan 12, 2003)

i think its ugly, but some1 else might like this

billet grille for 90-94 towncars

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAP...sspagename=WDVW


----------



## Lowriderlegend63 (Nov 11, 2002)

:0 Look at the grille on my buddie Rigo's ride :biggrin:


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

^^^that looks like the old lincoln's front ends, any more pics...^^^


----------



## mrtravieso (Jan 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lowriderlegend90_@Jul 19 2004, 10:58 PM
> *:0 Look at the grille on my buddie Rigo's ride :biggrin:*


 not trying to hate, but i'm not feelin' it, seems to take away from the car... :dunno:


----------



## Lowriderlegend63 (Nov 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RALPH_DOGG_@Jul 19 2004, 11:57 PM
> *^^^that looks like the old lincoln's front ends, any more pics...^^^*


 This is the only other pic I got


----------



## Lowriderlegend63 (Nov 11, 2002)

:0 :biggrin:


----------



## Lowriderlegend63 (Nov 11, 2002)

Big Tonys Ride


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lowriderlegend90+Jul 21 2004, 11:59 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Lowriderlegend90 @ Jul 21 2004, 11:59 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--RALPH_DOGG_@Jul 19 2004, 11:57 PM
> *^^^that looks like the old lincoln's front ends, any more pics...^^^*


This is the only other pic I got [/b][/quote]
why would you show your whole tire like that??? looks fugly in my opinion... :angry:


----------



## mrtravieso (Jan 12, 2003)




----------



## mrtravieso (Jan 12, 2003)




----------



## mrtravieso (Jan 12, 2003)




----------



## Perro (Aug 4, 2002)

Haha, thats fuckin crazy


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

pimp shit... :biggrin:


----------



## Hotlink (Apr 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mrtravieso_@Jul 14 2004, 09:26 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 That's PIMP shit..


----------



## Lowriderlegend63 (Nov 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RALPH_DOGG+Jul 22 2004, 12:02 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (RALPH_DOGG @ Jul 22 2004, 12:02 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


why would you show your whole tire like that??? looks fugly in my opinion... :angry:[/b][/quote]
>>> guess hes just trying to be different, useable 5th wheel :ugh: :biggrin:


----------



## BG PMPN (Dec 5, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Lowriderlegend90+Jul 23 2004, 04:06 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Lowriderlegend90 @ Jul 23 2004, 04:06 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


>>> guess hes just trying to be different, useable 5th wheel :ugh: :biggrin:[/b][/quote]
thought I'd post up and let the TC fans know:

driving home a couple days back I see this TC roll by, didn't notice the plates or anything, but it had a phantom top. I'm not really into those tops, but I'm into TCs and I can appreacitae one when I see it, and he drove by and whatever. Then I just happened to check the sideview and noticed that he had a STOCK 5th wheel out back, colour matched and everything! From the sideview, it looked really good...think I might have to look into that idea! Must have been an American model/trim package, cuz that stuff isn't available in Canada. There's only a few Ltd. Editions that come up to Canada, and I have one of the few....

...and I can see why this guy would have a real spare out back. I'd want the same thing - a fully functional spare wheel instead of one just for show. But I wouldn't show the whole tire like that...but that's my personal preference, and this is this guy's. It's all good!


----------



## mrtravieso (Jan 12, 2003)

i rather have a bumper kit properly installed and matching, and a spare rim&tire in the trunk

there's lots of space :biggrin:


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

thats what im about to have, i just have to buy a center gold 14 from homeboyz, to put into the kit...i already have 5 rims n tires to go on the ride... :biggrin:


----------



## mrtravieso (Jan 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RALPH_DOGG_@Jul 23 2004, 04:52 PM
> *thats what im about to have, i just have to buy a center gold 14 from homeboyz, to put into the kit...i already have 5 rims n tires to go on the ride... :biggrin:*


 TIGHT


----------



## Lowriderlegend63 (Nov 11, 2002)




----------



## mrtravieso (Jan 12, 2003)

:0 











TTT!


----------



## BG PMPN (Dec 5, 2001)

> _Originally posted by mrtravieso_@Jul 24 2004, 08:57 PM
> *:0
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## EL TARASCO (Feb 28, 2004)

MY TRUNK


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

El Gordo's Lincoln... :biggrin:


----------



## EL TARASCO (Feb 28, 2004)

THANKS DAVE 4 POSTIN :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EL GORDO1_@Jul 24 2004, 02:06 PM
> *THANKS DAVE 4 POSTIN :biggrin:*


 No problemo bro...


----------



## Boy Wonder (Nov 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Big Butch C_@Jan 23 2003, 06:36 AM
> *i just relized i have the largest town car gallery in the world!
> and im bored so...................*


 holy shit wtf ever happened to this guy? or shall i say what name does he post under now?


----------



## Lowriderlegend63 (Nov 11, 2002)




----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

update on mine....really soon!!!


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RALPH_DOGG_@Jul 25 2004, 10:34 AM
> *update on mine....really soon!!!*


here it is....center golds, thanks to homeboyz...


----------



## enough_talkin (Aug 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by fabfiveprez_@Jun 29 2003, 02:37 PM
> *how did that one tc, get the whiteout brake lights???*


 you seperate the light and take the red part out....


----------



## mrtravieso (Jan 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by enough_talkin+Jul 26 2004, 09:06 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (enough_talkin @ Jul 26 2004, 09:06 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--fabfiveprez_@Jun 29 2003, 02:37 PM
> *how did that one tc, get the whiteout brake lights???*


you seperate the light and take the red part out....[/b][/quote]
:thumbsdown:


----------



## BigBlackLincoln (May 10, 2004)

ANY MORE INFO OR PICS ON THE BLUE LINCOLN AT THE TOP OF PAGE 6?


----------



## BG PMPN (Dec 5, 2001)

no but that's a mean ass look with them headlights the way they are!

Wish I could do that with our body style linc's/








Hey Travieso...was that grille you posted up gonna go on your TC? Or am I mixing up posts and you didn't post that...? If so, post up the 'after' pic...wanna see the look.... :biggrin:


----------



## BigBlackLincoln (May 10, 2004)

THAT IS THE BODY STYLE OF MY CAR AND I WAS WONDERING ABOUT THE HEADLIGHTS MYSELF!


----------



## mrtravieso (Jan 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BG PMPN_@Jul 27 2004, 01:50 PM
> *
> Hey Travieso...was that grille you posted up gonna go on your TC?  Or am I mixing up posts and you didn't post that...?  If so, post up the 'after' pic...wanna see the look.... :biggrin:  *


yea, it was already on there, i bought it few months back

but i was never happy with the gold, because it was anodized, didn't shine at all, so i sent it out to get stripped polished and dipped in gold, i was waiting for my new headlights to come in to put it on, but there is some minor imperfections on the grille, so those will be taken care of and get repolished and dipped :biggrin: 


be on soon 

this is what it looked like before , and my ugly head lights too  

:biggrin:


----------



## BG PMPN (Dec 5, 2001)

I got some meguiars plastic cleaner that'll clean up them lights no problem, make them shiny like new...but the stuff's like $60 a bottle, and it's body shop grade - you gotta buy it at a body shop supply store with a license and all that mess.
No fancy container or nothing, just the product name and number. It's pretty good stuff, but if you're ordering new ones....that'll always be better!

HID converstion kits are down to like $550 cdn these days...if I do the 96 conversion on my front end, I'd wanna throw that in as well...give it that high-roller look...people see them and think 'Bimmer or Benz', then see a TC they be like :0 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin: 
lol

(or you could just steal an Acura 3.2 TL or whatever and rip them out with a 10ml ratchet!)


----------



## mrtravieso (Jan 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BG PMPN_@Jul 28 2004, 09:37 AM
> *I got some meguiars plastic cleaner that'll clean up them lights no problem, make them shiny like new...but the stuff's like $60 a bottle, and it's body shop grade - you gotta buy it at a body shop supply store with a license and all that mess.
> No fancy container or nothing, just the product name and number. It's pretty good stuff, but if you're ordering new ones....that'll always be better!
> 
> ...


 my headlights were pretty bad, it seemed like they tried buffing them out, but ended up scratching them up pretty nasty, so fucki, just got new ones, :biggrin: 

that's not bad for a good HID conversion, but that's a lot of cheese to spend on lights! LOL, never know, i might win the lottery! LOL :biggrin: 

the new lights are on, I put them on yesterday, now gotta wait 4 the grille to get finished up :biggrin: 

and you should do the 95-97 upgrade, worth it, makes a big difference! i would update the mirrors, and the rear reflector panel with the back up lights,


----------



## BG PMPN (Dec 5, 2001)

> _Originally posted by mrtravieso_@Jul 28 2004, 07:34 PM
> *
> 
> the new lights are on, I put them on yesterday, now gotta wait 4 the grille to get finished up :biggrin:
> ...


 yeah that's what I plan to do - the front clip (headlights, header, fenders, etc.) and the rear deflector with the center reverse light and the lights all across the rear delfector.

But my thing is what to do with the trim along the doors and the bumpers - I imagine I'll have to update thr front bumper, and I'd wanna do the back bumper too (which is good cuz mine's got that 'sagging in the center' look to it) but then I'd want the trim along the doors to have the same stainless patterns as the bumper......picky I guess!

Anyway post up when you get the grille back on with the new lights....I might wanna go with that grille combo you got, it's lookin' good from here!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## mrtravieso (Jan 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BG PMPN+Jul 28 2004, 11:08 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (BG PMPN @ Jul 28 2004, 11:08 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--mrtravieso_@Jul 28 2004, 07:34 PM
> *
> 
> the new lights are on, I put them on yesterday, now gotta wait 4 the grille to get finished up  :biggrin:
> ...


yeah that's what I plan to do - the front clip (headlights, header, fenders, etc.) and the rear deflector with the center reverse light and the lights all across the rear delfector.

But my thing is what to do with the trim along the doors and the bumpers - I imagine I'll have to update thr front bumper, and I'd wanna do the back bumper too (which is good cuz mine's got that 'sagging in the center' look to it) but then I'd want the trim along the doors to have the same stainless patterns as the bumper......picky I guess!

Anyway post up when you get the grille back on with the new lights....I might wanna go with that grille combo you got, it's lookin' good from here!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:[/b][/quote]
oh yea, of course, the bumpers and side trims are a given, gotta update those too, im not sure if you have to change the fenders, one of my homies did it to his 92, i'll ask him, havne't seen him in a while


----------



## VEGAS BLVD™ (Jan 2, 2004)

its been a while since ive been online. this is my favorite topic now. :biggrin:


----------



## Lowriderlegend63 (Nov 11, 2002)




----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

MY SHIT :biggrin:


----------



## ROLLOUT12183 (May 13, 2003)

$hit is hot
Anyone got pics of that all blue 90 towncar from Royals c.c


----------



## mrtravieso (Jan 12, 2003)

:0










just got the insert gold plated, thanks to Hernan, yes the Engraver

 

Hernan's Custom Engraving
PHONE: (562)818-7913


----------



## EL TARASCO (Feb 28, 2004)

THAT LOOKS NICE MRTRAVIESO REAL NICE :biggrin:


----------



## theoglean (Dec 4, 2002)

84


----------



## mrtravieso (Jan 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EL GORDO1_@Aug 21 2004, 05:27 PM
> *THAT LOOKS NICE  MRTRAVIESO REAL NICE :biggrin:
> [snapback]2156688[/snapback]​*



:cheesy: thanks


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mrtravieso_@Aug 21 2004, 05:44 PM
> *:0
> 
> 
> ...



damn, i need a grill like that one!!!


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lowriderlegend90_@Jun 28 2003, 12:39 PM
> *Homeboy James From Royal Image with the 20" cylinders in the back
> [snapback]829262[/snapback]​*


what all mod's did he have to do to raise it up high in the ass :biggrin:


----------



## Bigmack187 (Jan 12, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## Bigmack187 (Jan 12, 2002)




----------



## Bigmack187 (Jan 12, 2002)




----------



## Bigmack187 (Jan 12, 2002)




----------



## Bigmack187 (Jan 12, 2002)




----------



## Bigmack187 (Jan 12, 2002)

:cheesy:


----------



## Bigmack187 (Jan 12, 2002)




----------



## THE509PIMP (Mar 4, 2003)

IM TRYIN TO FIND CLEAR TAILS FOR MY 92 TOW ANY ONE KNOW WHERE I CAN FIND EM ?THANKS


----------



## THE509PIMP (Mar 4, 2003)

TOWN


----------



## mrtravieso (Jan 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by THE509PIMP_@Aug 22 2004, 11:00 PM
> *IM TRYIN TO FIND CLEAR TAILS FOR MY 92 TOW ANY ONE KNOW WHERE I CAN FIND EM ?THANKS
> [snapback]2159992[/snapback]​*




you can find them on ricer hondas.... :thumbsdown:


----------



## ShortyX3 (Sep 2, 2003)

hey travieso where did you get that grill? that shit looks tight homie


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by THE509PIMP_@Aug 23 2004, 12:00 AM
> *IM TRYIN TO FIND CLEAR TAILS FOR MY 92 TOW ANY ONE KNOW WHERE I CAN FIND EM ?THANKS
> [snapback]2159992[/snapback]​*


i made my clear one's :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

who's car is this and what size cylinders in the back


----------



## mrtravieso (Jan 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ShortyX3_@Aug 23 2004, 10:01 AM
> *hey travieso where did you get that grill? that shit looks tight homie
> [snapback]2160838[/snapback]​*



antique shop


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mrtravieso_@Aug 23 2004, 11:18 AM
> *antique shop
> [snapback]2160880[/snapback]​*



looks like i have some shopping to do... :biggrin:


----------



## BG PMPN (Dec 5, 2001)

> _Originally posted by mrtravieso_@Aug 23 2004, 06:58 PM
> *you can find them on ricer hondas.... :thumbsdown:
> [snapback]2160831[/snapback]​*




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

I'm with him!


----------



## PantyDropper (Dec 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by THE509PIMP_@Aug 23 2004, 12:00 AM
> *IM TRYIN TO FIND CLEAR TAILS FOR MY 92 TOW ANY ONE KNOW WHERE I CAN FIND EM ?THANKS
> [snapback]2159992[/snapback]​*


i dont think they make clear taillight for a towncars bro :biggrin: just brake out the red lens if u want clears


----------



## Perro (Aug 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by THE509PIMP+Aug 22 2004, 11:00 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hotlink_@Jan 29 2003, 07:21 PM
> *Yeah, looks like they just woke up one day and said "fuck it! Let's glue this shit on here and play it off."
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## LincolnJames (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by THE509PIMP_@Aug 23 2004, 01:00 AM
> *IM TRYIN TO FIND CLEAR TAILS FOR MY 92 TOW ANY ONE KNOW WHERE I CAN FIND EM ?THANKS
> [snapback]2159992[/snapback]​*


i threw mine old ones away.


----------



## mrtravieso (Jan 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PantyDropper_@Aug 26 2004, 03:01 PM
> *i dont think they make clear taillight for a towncars bro :biggrin: just brake out the red lens  if u want clears
> [snapback]2169763[/snapback]​*



:twak: man, don't tell him how! LOL j p


----------



## BG PMPN (Dec 5, 2001)

> _Originally posted by mrtravieso_@Aug 27 2004, 06:23 AM
> *:twak:  man, don't tell him how! LOL j p
> [snapback]2170707[/snapback]​*



Travieso may be playin', but I AIN'T!!!!!!

Don't tell a man how to ruin his ride!

Nexx thing you know they're gonna be droppin' H22s in Town Cars cuz they ain't wanna pay for the V8 gas bills........some shit just ain't right!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


I gotta call it like a man see it!


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowjoker77_@Aug 23 2004, 11:18 AM
> *who's car is this and what size cylinders in the back
> 
> 
> ...


Thats my friend Ians car I believe he has 14s in the back.


----------



## mrtravieso (Jan 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BG PMPN_@Aug 26 2004, 11:23 PM
> *Travieso may be playin', but I AIN'T!!!!!!
> 
> Don't tell a man how to ruin his ride!
> ...



i was jp about the :twak: LOL

but fuck that, next would be 5 inch mufflers, neon lights, and NOS stickers

shit i remember this TC in LRM a while ago that actually had NOS! :twak: :twak: :twak:

no car should have clear tail lights unless it came like that factory :thumbsdown:


----------



## "tooth" de ville (Jun 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lowjoker77_@Aug 23 2004, 11:18 AM
> *who's car is this and what size cylinders in the back
> 
> 
> ...


it is our shop car at lowcos customs. there are 14s in the back, car does about 50" on a good day, this isnt the best picture of it


----------



## princemartinez (Jun 7, 2003)

You all should see this slab on the anodized 14's. Its simply untouchable!


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

you mean this one!!!











i like it, just not the rims...


----------



## princemartinez (Jun 7, 2003)

Nope, actually I was talking about Ian's car. It looks vicious on them 14" blue anodized. I'll see if I can get some pics of it. The blue will change your mind about anodized. Truss....that..


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

heres a bad-ass one...


----------



## mrtravieso (Jan 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RALPH_DOGG_@Sep 1 2004, 11:19 PM
> *heres a bad-ass one...
> 
> 
> ...



nice, updated front clip


----------



## SixFourClownin (Aug 15, 2004)

Damn! I love that clean look with the matching wheels.


----------



## mrtravieso (Jan 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Sep 2 2004, 11:10 AM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:biggrin: thanks


----------



## princemartinez (Jun 7, 2003)

Isn't the candy red Linq Miguel's from Uce Antioch chapter?


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

:0


----------



## LincolnJames (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mrtravieso_@Sep 2 2004, 01:27 PM
> *:biggrin: thanks
> [snapback]2188290[/snapback]​*


i think after seeing the same car in a "fest " post it should be banned from posting in it again :biggrin:


----------



## BigLinc (Mar 6, 2002)

i dont think i ever posted mine...


----------



## SQUEAKYG (Mar 29, 2003)

CUSTOMER'S CAR


----------



## mrtravieso (Jan 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ImmortalTowncar_@Sep 2 2004, 06:22 PM
> *i think after seeing the same car in a "fest " post it should be banned from posting in it again :biggrin:
> [snapback]2189157[/snapback]​*



sorry, its the only one i got, LOL :biggrin:


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SQUEAKYG_@Sep 2 2004, 07:45 PM
> *CUSTOMER'S CAR
> 
> 
> ...



see i like that...but it needs spacers in the back, they tuck a lil too much!


----------



## Purpura Delujo (Aug 17, 2003)

I know its old but THIS is a real pimps back seat!


----------



## LincolnJames (Oct 30, 2002)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by mrtravieso_@Sep 2 2004, 11:49 PM
> *sorry, its the only one i got, LOL :biggrin:
> [snapback]2189589[/snapback]​*


 :biggrin:


----------



## PantyDropper (Dec 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Big Butch C_@Jan 23 2003, 07:09 AM
> *
> [snapback]421686[/snapback]​*


 :biggrin:


----------



## SixFourClownin (Aug 15, 2004)

Damn I miss my towncar


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

i never did post the updated pic of my LTC in "this thread" i've posted it before though...but heres the pic where it belongs... :biggrin:


----------



## mrtravieso (Jan 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RALPH_DOGG_@Sep 4 2004, 11:44 PM
> *i never did post the updated pic of my LTC in "this thread" i've posted it before though...but heres the pic where it belongs... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


NICE ralph  clean clean dogg


don't u just hate the back windows don't roll down all the way!!! :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## VEGAS BLVD™ (Jan 2, 2004)

what year town cars dont the windows roll all the way down for? cause mine do.


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

mines a 97, maybe the 95-97 don't...cuz i've heard some of 90-94 owners always say theirs do roll all the way down!!! 


BTW-thanks for the compliments travieso...


----------



## BuThatsaCHRYSLER (Mar 19, 2002)

fxg


----------



## Lowriderlegend63 (Nov 11, 2002)

Mines a 90 they roll all the way down, Love the way it looks Ralph, Nice


----------



## toco004 (Aug 1, 2004)

Freaken SWEEET PICS :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :cheesy:


----------



## ROLLOUT12183 (May 13, 2003)

My 90 on the right


----------



## toco004 (Aug 1, 2004)

Nice :thumbsup:


----------



## Swingin80Lincoln (Feb 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BuThatsaCHRYSLER_@Sep 5 2004, 10:17 AM
> *fxg
> [snapback]2195090[/snapback]​*



kinda looks like a 4 door box caprice to me. :dunno:


----------



## mrtravieso (Jan 12, 2003)

1990-1994 ROLL ALL THE WAY DOWN, this is because the actual window is a little smaller, 

1995-1997 ROLL HALF WAY DOWN, because the window is wider, the 90-94 has a small picture window with a black trim seperating the rolling window, so the 90-94 window is not as wide and has room in the door to roll all the way down

the only way i figured to roll down a 95-97 all the way down, is maybe swapping the doors, they SHOULD be the same, but there might be small differences, another way is to take the windows off the 90-94 and try n put them on a 95-97, BUT, i think that would be too much work, you also have to swap motors, regulators, tracks etc., and i dont know if that little window will even fit right or whatever



oh well, the exterior and interior of the 95-97 make up for the small window problem :biggrin:


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

i agree...i would like the window to roll all the way down, but im getting used to it...


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

i love this picture....


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

this one too!!!


----------



## wadafactor (Mar 18, 2004)

[attachmentid=38840]


----------



## LincolnJames (Oct 30, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## LincolnJames (Oct 30, 2002)

just a couple of recent pix :biggrin:


----------



## mrtravieso (Jan 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ImmortalTowncar_@Sep 7 2004, 09:15 PM
> *just a couple of recent pix :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



glad it matches now, looks a lot better

im still not 100% feeling the bumper kit on a 98+, but looks kool, maybe if you had put a spare rim in there instead :dunno:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

here is mine :biggrin:


----------



## chaddyb (Mar 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mrtravieso_@Sep 7 2004, 06:07 PM
> *1990-1994 ROLL ALL THE WAY DOWN, this is because the actual window is a little smaller,
> 
> 1995-1997 ROLL HALF WAY DOWN, because the window is wider, the 90-94 has a small picture window with a black trim seperating the rolling window, so the 90-94 window is not as wide and has room in the door to roll all the way down
> ...


i would just swap out windows, and all acc. im almost sure they are the same door shell. th windows rolling all the way down is one of my favorite things about towncars, but your right the exterior more than makes up for it


----------



## PantyDropper (Dec 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ImmortalTowncar_@Sep 7 2004, 10:14 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that looks pretty good james :biggrin:


----------



## monte carlo (Oct 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RALPH_DOGG_@Sep 7 2004, 11:20 AM
> *this one too!!!
> 
> 
> ...




I like that pic too....but this one is my favorite, I dont know why..


----------



## fresnosuenos (Jan 8, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## fresnosuenos (Jan 8, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## fresnosuenos (Jan 8, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## fresnosuenos (Jan 8, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## fresnosuenos (Jan 8, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## fresnosuenos (Jan 8, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## fresnosuenos (Jan 8, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## fresnosuenos (Jan 8, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## fresnosuenos (Jan 8, 2002)

Still stock but hey the lady is nice!! Photo by my good homie volo


----------



## fresnosuenos (Jan 8, 2002)

mine again


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

nice, hook it up asap...you need rims atleast for the vegas show...hey you gonna go???


----------



## Spanky (Oct 5, 2002)

Frankie- INDIVIDUALS C.C


----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

:0 This is my town car.


----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chaio_@Sep 15 2004, 09:14 PM
> *:0 This is my town car.
> [snapback]2220566[/snapback]​*


tell me what you think


----------



## Frogg (May 9, 2002)

i like it do u have anymore pics of it? looks clean...


----------



## gibby64 (Aug 19, 2002)

a little photoshop


----------



## monte carlo (Oct 11, 2002)

one of my best pics taken by toro.............But I know most of you dont like my top, color or fat white walls... I dont care, I still love my ride....... I can still brake necks with (MR. PRESIDENT)


----------



## BigBlackLincoln (May 10, 2004)

ANY PICS OF 80'S LINCOLN'S?


----------



## mrtravieso (Jan 12, 2003)




----------



## mrtravieso (Jan 12, 2003)




----------



## VEGAS BLVD™ (Jan 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chaio_@Sep 15 2004, 07:14 PM
> *:0 This is my town car.
> [snapback]2220566[/snapback]​*


looks clean. more pics would be nice. Mike Lamberson do your striping? just curious.


----------



## VEGAS BLVD™ (Jan 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by monte carlo_@Sep 16 2004, 10:02 AM
> *one of my best pics taken by toro.............But I know most of you dont like my top, color or fat white walls... I dont care, I still love my ride....... I can still brake necks with (MR. PRESIDENT)
> [snapback]2221963[/snapback]​*


:thumbsup: that's a nice pic... dont see nothing wrong with it.


----------



## CUTTY (May 3, 2004)




----------



## Lowriderlegend63 (Nov 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by monte carlo_@Sep 16 2004, 11:02 AM
> *one of my best pics taken by toro.............But I know most of you dont like my top, color or fat white walls... I dont care, I still love my ride....... I can still brake necks with (MR. PRESIDENT)
> [snapback]2221963[/snapback]​*


I love the car bro keep up the good work, love the leafing to


----------



## lowrider_north (Jul 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by monte carlo_@Sep 16 2004, 12:02 PM
> *one of my best pics taken by toro.............But I know most of you dont like my top, color or fat white walls... I dont care, I still love my ride....... I can still brake necks with (MR. PRESIDENT)
> [snapback]2221963[/snapback]​*


dont see y ppl dont like thats gotta be favourite towncar can u blind ppl
SHINY!!!


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by deez nutz_@Oct 20 2003, 10:08 PM
> *the homie matts lin.
> 
> 
> ...


who owns this car here what size cylinders are on the back and is it chained


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

i love this one...









another shot


----------



## chaddyb (Mar 7, 2002)

do any of you guys know where i could get some of the mouldings for 95-97 towncars, like on the doors and fenders?


----------



## monte carlo (Oct 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lowrider_north_@Sep 19 2004, 03:16 PM
> *dont see y ppl dont like thats gotta be favourite towncar can u blind ppl
> SHINY!!!
> [snapback]2229611[/snapback]​*




Thanks for all of the props on my ride..........it'll be in vegas this October for the super show..........I'm not showing to bring trophies home, I'm showing for the love of the game..... thanks again.


----------



## mrtravieso (Jan 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chaddyb_@Sep 21 2004, 09:17 AM
> *do any of you guys know where i could get some of the mouldings for 95-97 towncars, like on the doors and fenders?
> [snapback]2234426[/snapback]​*



you can find both of them on eBAY, i've seen them, and i posted links in this topic before for the rocker trim, you might want to check the last couple pages

or just search on eBAY


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)




----------



## chaddyb (Mar 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mrtravieso_@Sep 21 2004, 07:34 PM
> *you can find both of them on eBAY, i've seen them, and i posted links in this topic before for the rocker trim, you might want to check the last couple pages
> 
> or just search on eBAY
> ...



ill have to keep checking back, all the junkyards around here wont let me scrape them off the doors if they are good doors, so i gotta find smashed doors, and ive only found like 3 of the 95 - 97's up here. oh well i have like 50 more junkyards to check


----------



## CMILE$ (Apr 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Sep 21 2004, 01:40 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


sweet car :thumbsup:


----------



## VEGAS BLVD™ (Jan 2, 2004)

:thumbsup: i like this one.


----------



## allergic2life (Jun 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lowjoker77_@Sep 9 2004, 10:17 PM
> *here is mine  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


wash that damn car! hahah its nice, not very clean (as in washed clean)!!!

take some sos pads to the white walls also, make em nice and white again. :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

IT JUST CAME OUT OF THE SHOP THAT DAY THATS WHY IT WAS DIRTY BUT I WILL CLEAN IT UP A TAKE MORE PICS :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## mrtravieso (Jan 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Vegas Blvd_@Sep 21 2004, 11:57 PM
> *:thumbsup: i like this one.
> 
> 
> ...



look good


----------



## princemartinez (Jun 7, 2003)




----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by princemartinez_@Oct 9 2004, 07:56 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## drucifer (Mar 1, 2002)

dunno if these were posted before...


----------



## drucifer (Mar 1, 2002)




----------



## drucifer (Mar 1, 2002)




----------



## mrtravieso (Jan 12, 2003)

TTT


----------



## THE509PIMP (Mar 4, 2003)

LOOKIN GOOD ILL POST MINE IN A COUPPLE DAYZ


----------



## gibby64 (Aug 19, 2002)

eerrr........try again.....this is a little abstracty


----------



## PantyDropper (Dec 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by drucifer_@Oct 10 2004, 02:49 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## mrtravieso (Jan 12, 2003)

T.T.T.


----------



## OnE BaD (May 24, 2003)

This is my 93 Lincoln Towncar


----------



## VEGAS BLVD™ (Jan 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OnE BaD_@Nov 2 2004, 10:06 AM
> *This is my 93 Lincoln Towncar
> 
> 
> ...


I like that lincoln, homie


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

ttt...lets get this topic back on top... :biggrin:


----------



## BigBlackLincoln (May 10, 2004)

let's see some more 80's lincolns. :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BigBlackLincoln_@Nov 2 2004, 06:54 PM
> *let's see some more 80's lincolns.  :thumbsup:  uffin:
> [snapback]2353645[/snapback]​*


80's are cool.... :biggrin:


----------



## OnE BaD (May 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Vegas Blvd_@Nov 2 2004, 03:12 PM
> *I like that lincoln, homie
> [snapback]2353014[/snapback]​*


Thanks bro its going to get redone soon !!!


----------



## slamn78 (Dec 26, 2003)

[attachmentid=58244]


----------



## SixFourClownin (Aug 15, 2004)

NICE!!!


----------



## PantyDropper (Dec 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Nov 7 2004, 06:38 AM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


real nice :biggrin:


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

and this just in...booty kit now on lincoln... :biggrin: 
i was gonna roll with it primered...but when i held it up to it...the blue actually looked good...so fuck it, its on now!  

-thanks a lot "lincolnjames"









some progress...








installed...








my favorite pic...


----------



## LincolnJames (Oct 30, 2002)

:biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LincolnJames_@Nov 22 2004, 11:59 PM
> *:biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> [snapback]2439212[/snapback]​*


right on bro...thanks again!!!


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

ttt-what do you guys think?


----------



## EL TARASCO (Feb 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RALPH_DOGG_@Nov 23 2004, 10:20 PM
> *ttt-what do you guys think?
> [snapback]2442783[/snapback]​*


LOOKS NICE BRO :thumbsup:


----------



## mrtravieso (Jan 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RALPH_DOGG_@Nov 23 2004, 09:20 PM
> *ttt-what do you guys think?
> [snapback]2442783[/snapback]​*


i think u need 2 buy a camera fool! lol :biggrin:

jp bumper kit looks nice, i would like 2 see better pics tho! :biggrin:


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mrtravieso_@Nov 23 2004, 10:33 PM
> *i think u need 2 buy a camera fool!  lol :biggrin:
> 
> jp  bumper kit looks nice, i would like 2 see better pics tho!  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2442842[/snapback]​*


for reals huh...those are good enough for a camera phone though...


----------



## babyhuey (Oct 5, 2004)

"bigbird"


----------



## monte carlo (Oct 11, 2002)

the homies lincoln


----------



## monte carlo (Oct 11, 2002)

the trunk


----------



## TOWN CAR92 (Jan 30, 2003)

....


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

^^^nice bro...very clean^^^


----------



## Lowriderlegend63 (Nov 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by babyhuey_@Nov 23 2004, 11:34 PM
> *"bigbird"
> [snapback]2443160[/snapback]​*


Love that linc bro


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

WHAT KIND OF SET UP IS ON THIS CAR :biggrin:


----------



## babyhuey (Oct 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lowriderlegend90_@Nov 24 2004, 05:42 PM
> *Love that linc bro
> [snapback]2445940[/snapback]​*



thanks man, i have checked out your ride before too, 
nice....in fact, 
it was my screen saver for awile..... before i bought mine,
back then, i dident even know your lincoln was a local car at the time... :thumbsup:


----------



## EL TARASCO (Feb 28, 2004)

LOOKIN BRO NICE COLOR YELLOW


----------



## babyhuey (Oct 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lowjoker77_@Nov 24 2004, 05:50 PM
> *WHAT KIND OF SET UP IS ON THIS CAR :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



4 showtime pumps, 
was 14 batteries....
but sold em...
now downsizing to 10 batteries
14 inch cylinders....
built by jason and brian 
"westside hydralics" in hillsboro, OR
painted by eddie slepica "bent metal customs" hillsboro, OR


----------



## L-Dogg LoLo (Aug 30, 2004)

here's a pic of my ride


----------



## L-Dogg LoLo (Aug 30, 2004)

just a pic of the set up


----------



## LincolnJames (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by L-Dogg LoLo_@Nov 26 2004, 09:25 PM
> *just a pic of the set up
> [snapback]2451147[/snapback]​*


so the rim u have in the conti kit is not cut down to fit?what size rim?


----------



## babyhuey (Oct 5, 2004)

nice :thumbsup: 
your car is clean...love those towncars..........
have you ever noticed how quiet they are when there hopping....
i have never been a big ford fan in the past,
but, towncars are quite as hell hopping
they just sound solid...
anyone know why...????


----------



## EL TARASCO (Feb 28, 2004)

UR RIGHT ABOUT THAT BABYBUEY WHEN IM INSIDE MINE ITS JUST RIDE REAL COMFY AND WHEN U HIT THE SWITCH NICE AND SMOOTH PROPS ON YOURS THOUGH


----------



## babyhuey (Oct 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EL GORDO1_@Nov 26 2004, 06:37 PM
> *UR RIGHT ABOUT THAT BABYBUEY  WHEN IM INSIDE MINE ITS JUST RIDE REAL COMFY AND WHEN U HIT THE SWITCH  NICE AND SMOOTH PROPS ON YOURS THOUGH
> [snapback]2451175[/snapback]​*


thanks man...
lincolns sound quiet but, stay away from double pump w/14 batteries...
its straight up dangerious on the freeway :uh: :uh: 
thats why im going down to 10.....
i had passengers in fear for there lives at 60 mph :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## EL TARASCO (Feb 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by babyhuey_@Nov 26 2004, 09:04 PM
> *thanks man...
> lincolns sound quiet but, stay away from double pump w/14 batteries...
> its straight up dangerious on the freeway :uh:  :uh:
> ...


DAMN 60 :biggrin: I HAVE 4PUMPS 6 BATTS SHIT I DONT EVEN GO 60 GOTTA BREAK IT IN :biggrin:


----------



## CHIVO ESSJ (Apr 26, 2004)

:biggrin: MY BOYZ RIDE....DOIN IT INPIRATIONS STYLE!


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

ttt-keep it up! :biggrin:


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

for everyone asking for town car pictures...


----------



## Lowriderlegend63 (Nov 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by babyhuey_@Nov 26 2004, 06:37 PM
> *thanks man, i have checked out your ride before too,
> nice....in fact,
> it was my screen saver for awile..... before i bought mine,
> ...


Right on bro, Yeah i have checked your ride many times, gotta keep an eye on the competition  I will look for you at the next show  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIGGIN (Nov 30, 2004)

im not likin that 99+ full stance with windows down...makes me have a weird feeling, specially with the dream i had....i dont know..


----------



## THE509PIMP (Mar 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by THE509PIMP_@Oct 15 2004, 10:22 PM
> *LOOKIN GOOD  ILL POST MINE IN A COUPPLE DAYZ
> [snapback]2301718[/snapback]​*


WELL IGUESS ITS BEEN MORE THAN A COUPPLE DAYZ OH WELL


----------



## VEGAS BLVD™ (Jan 2, 2004)

Ey gordo post up some pics of ur ride homie.... looks real clean in ur avi :thumbsup:


----------



## Funk Doc (Oct 19, 2004)

nice ride L-Dogg


----------



## Regalized (Sep 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by babyhuey_@Nov 26 2004, 07:43 PM
> *4 showtime pumps,
> was 14 batteries....
> but sold em...
> ...


do you have any pics of the set-up ? I want to see jasons work lance was telling me about his work :biggrin:


----------



## OnE BaD (May 24, 2003)




----------



## PantyDropper (Dec 21, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## PantyDropper (Dec 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Big Butch C_@Jan 23 2003, 09:49 PM
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> [snapback]423642[/snapback]​*


 :biggrin:


----------



## k gee™ (Jul 29, 2001)

one bad is this yours?


----------



## k gee™ (Jul 29, 2001)

:0


----------



## k gee™ (Jul 29, 2001)




----------



## OnE BaD (May 24, 2003)

Yea bro that was a while ago but its still the same a bit. Good looking out bro nice pics


----------



## VEGAS BLVD™ (Jan 2, 2004)

love the lincolns... too bad i might get rid of mine before i cut it up


----------



## mrtravieso (Jan 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Vegas Blvd_@Dec 21 2004, 11:20 PM
> *  love the lincolns... too bad i might get rid of mine before i cut it up
> [snapback]2530604[/snapback]​*


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

anyone pick one up latelty??? i need to see more!!!


----------



## mrtravieso (Jan 12, 2003)

TTT


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

my old one..was rolln on 13s...


----------



## counterfit69 (Oct 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by babyhuey_@Nov 23 2004, 11:34 PM
> *"bigbird"
> [snapback]2443160[/snapback]​*


Nice linc :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Purple Haze (Aug 9, 2004)

Heres mine.. Still under construction though. Should be completely done here shortly.


----------



## CHAVO313 (Nov 25, 2004)

REPRESENTING GOOD TIMES C C DETROIT MICHIGAN ...


----------



## RootBeer Rider (Dec 8, 2004)

mine but its in the worx of some good shit in the garage :cheesy:


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

so how many poeple on here still have their town cars'.....hey mrtravieso, i might be getting that grill homie.... :biggrin: thanks for the hook up, most people won't tell you something, just because they don't want it, or can't get it...or simply they just don't want to see you with it....thanks though :thumbsup: 


just for the sake of it...the transition of my ride....

stock









with 13's









with 14's and fender trim









then back to 13's...


----------



## EL TARASCO (Feb 28, 2004)

HEY RALPH DOGG WHAT KIND OF RILL U GETTIN BRO ,CUTOM ?


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by EL GORDO1_@Jan 7 2005, 10:24 PM
> *HEY RALPH DOGG WHAT KIND OF RILL U GETTIN BRO  ,CUTOM ?
> [snapback]2583126[/snapback]​*


im getting a classic style grill homie.... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## EL TARASCO (Feb 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RALPH_DOGG_@Jan 7 2005, 10:44 PM
> *im getting a classic style grill homie.... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2583175[/snapback]​*


NICE


----------



## EL TARASCO (Feb 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Vegas Blvd_@Dec 7 2004, 02:39 AM
> *Ey gordo post up some pics of ur ride homie.... looks real clean in ur avi :thumbsup:
> [snapback]2481452[/snapback]​*


NEEDS PAINT THIS SPRING


----------



## VEGAS BLVD™ (Jan 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EL GORDO1_@Jan 7 2005, 09:08 PM
> *NEEDS PAINT THIS SPRING
> [snapback]2583263[/snapback]​*


That's a '90, right?


----------



## mrtravieso (Jan 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EL GORDO1_@Jan 7 2005, 09:24 PM
> *HEY RALPH DOGG WHAT KIND OF RILL U GETTIN BRO  ,CUTOM ?
> [snapback]2583126[/snapback]​*



HMMMMMM.....


:biggrin: YOUR WELCOME RALPH_DOGG, SHIT ALWAYS HELP OUT IF I CAN HOMIE, THAT'S WHAT THIS GAME SHOULD BE ABOUT


----------



## Frogg (May 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mrtravieso_@Jan 8 2005, 03:08 AM
> * SHIT ALWAYS HELP OUT IF I CAN HOMIE, THAT'S WHAT THIS GAME SHOULD BE ABOUT
> [snapback]2583379[/snapback]​*


:thumbsup:


----------



## VEGAS BLVD™ (Jan 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DA FROGG_@Jan 7 2005, 10:13 PM
> *:thumbsup:
> [snapback]2583395[/snapback]​*


:thumbsup: :thumbsup: Words Of A Real Rider


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mrtravieso_@Jan 8 2005, 12:08 AM
> *HMMMMMM.....
> :biggrin:  YOUR WELCOME RALPH_DOGG, SHIT ALWAYS HELP OUT IF I CAN HOMIE, THAT'S WHAT THIS GAME SHOULD BE ABOUT
> [snapback]2583379[/snapback]​*


 i can't wait dogg....


----------



## EL TARASCO (Feb 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mrtravieso_@Jan 8 2005, 12:08 AM
> *HMMMMMM.....
> :biggrin:  YOUR WELCOME RALPH_DOGG, SHIT ALWAYS HELP OUT IF I CAN HOMIE, THAT'S WHAT THIS GAME SHOULD BE ABOUT
> [snapback]2583379[/snapback]​*


THATS FUCKIN NICE MRTRAVIESO


----------



## mrtravieso (Jan 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EL GORDO1_@Jan 8 2005, 07:05 AM
> *THATS FUCKIN NICE MRTRAVIESO
> [snapback]2583921[/snapback]​*


eh, its ok, needs a lot of work 

thanks tho, ur tc looks nice :thumbsup:


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

yo gordo you ever think about blacking out the windows....my boy used to have on like that in high school....but it came with stock tinted windows..shit looked really nice man.... :biggrin: 


im gonna get really light tint on mine, just enough to block the sun...i think its 35...yeah all the way around...


----------



## EL TARASCO (Feb 28, 2004)

I THOUGHT ABOUT IT BUT NOT IF KEEP THE CAR BLACK OR GO WITH A ORANGE -GOLD COLOR ON IT.


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by EL GORDO1_@Jan 8 2005, 02:11 PM
> *I THOUGHT ABOUT IT BUT NOT IF KEEP THE CAR BLACK OR GO WITH A ORANGE -GOLD COLOR ON IT.
> [snapback]2584426[/snapback]​*


i would if you keep the ride black, but i wouldn't if it was gonna be orange....but its all good, how many black town cars are out there with tinted windows....only about 2344484728384 of'em....


----------



## EL TARASCO (Feb 28, 2004)

THATS TRUE HAHA SERIOUSLY IM KEEPING IT BLACK IM PUTTING MY ORDER FOR BLACK RIMS WITH CHROME SPOKES ON THE WINDOWS ILL PROB LEAVE THEM CLEAR CAUSE OF THE FUCKIN COPS HERE BESIDE SCOPS KINDA DONT LIKE ME HERE TO GANSTER OF A CAR :biggrin:


----------



## mrtravieso (Jan 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EL GORDO1_@Jan 8 2005, 01:17 PM
> *THATS TRUE HAHA SERIOUSLY IM KEEPING IT BLACK IM PUTTING MY ORDER FOR BLACK RIMS WITH CHROME SPOKES ON THE WINDOWS ILL PROB LEAVE THEM CLEAR CAUSE OF THE FUCKIN COPS HERE BESIDE SCOPS  KINDA DONT LIKE ME HERE  TO GANSTER OF A CAR :biggrin:
> [snapback]2584436[/snapback]​*


:thumbsup: ON NO TINT! :biggrin:

:biggrin:


----------



## EL TARASCO (Feb 28, 2004)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by mrtravieso_@Jan 8 2005, 02:30 PM
> *:thumbsup: ON NO TINT! :biggrin:
> 
> :biggrin:
> [snapback]2584458[/snapback]​*


YEA THATS MY OPTION :biggrin:


----------



## Frogg (May 9, 2002)

yeah no tint looks better


----------



## theoglean (Dec 4, 2002)

Ugly people tint there windows.


----------



## EL TARASCO (Feb 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by theoglean_@Jan 8 2005, 07:32 PM
> *Ugly people tint there windows.
> [snapback]2584990[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: DAMN :biggrin:


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by theoglean_@Jan 8 2005, 07:32 PM
> *Ugly people tint there windows.
> [snapback]2584990[/snapback]​*


 then why aren't your spray painted black yet???


yo gordo & travieso, for reals though...my boys was all black and the lower half grey like yours...he had all chrome 13''s/fat whites....damn it looked clean as hell....for reals man!!! :biggrin:


----------



## mrtravieso (Jan 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RALPH_DOGG_@Jan 8 2005, 11:20 PM
> *then why aren't your spray painted black yet???
> yo gordo & travieso, for reals though...my boys was all black and the lower half grey like yours...he had all chrome 13''s/fat whites....damn it looked clean as hell....for reals man!!! :biggrin:
> [snapback]2585659[/snapback]​*



dammit ralph, you had me goin, then u said fat whites! :biggrin: LOL, jp, im just a fat whites hater


:biggrin:


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mrtravieso_@Jan 9 2005, 12:38 AM
> *dammit ralph, you had me goin, then u said fat whites! :biggrin: LOL, jp, im just a fat whites hater
> :biggrin:
> [snapback]2585686[/snapback]​*


aww so you don't like my ride homie....


----------



## mrtravieso (Jan 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RALPH_DOGG_@Jan 8 2005, 11:50 PM
> *aww so you don't like my ride homie....
> [snapback]2585729[/snapback]​*



no te aguites! you're ride's real clean fool

i just dont approve of the fat whites, unless they are on bombs, those big ass 3" white walls is so gangsta :biggrin:


lol


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

thats cool man, thanks though...to each his own right???


----------



## mrtravieso (Jan 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RALPH_DOGG_@Jan 9 2005, 12:13 AM
> *thats cool man, thanks though...to each his own right???
> [snapback]2585774[/snapback]​*



simon


----------



## EL TARASCO (Feb 28, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## EL TARASCO (Feb 28, 2004)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


> _Originally posted by mrtravieso_@Jan 9 2005, 01:00 AM
> *no te aguites! you're ride's real clean fool
> 
> i just dont approve of the fat whites, unless they are on bombs, those big ass 3" white walls is so gangsta :biggrin:
> ...


----------



## RootBeer Rider (Dec 8, 2004)

here one more this is mine with the new wheels


----------



## VEGAS BLVD™ (Jan 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RootBeer Rider_@Jan 10 2005, 06:53 PM
> *here one more this is mine with the new wheels
> [snapback]2591388[/snapback]​*


:thumbsup: just need some chips, but that is clean! Is that a spotlight i see?


----------



## OuttaSpite (May 28, 2002)

Hey Ralph Dog where are some pics of the Booty kit at? I have heard but have not seen it yet. :biggrin:


----------



## LunaticMark (Jul 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by theoglean_@Jan 8 2005, 06:32 PM
> *Ugly people tint there windows.
> [snapback]2584990[/snapback]​*



or.. us people in the hot ass desert with BLACK LEATHER guts do...  :biggrin:


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LincolnWife_@Jan 20 2005, 02:00 AM
> *Hey Ralph Dog where are some pics of the Booty kit at? I have heard but have not seen it yet.  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2624006[/snapback]​*



here you go....i only have the one picture....but as soon as its nice n sunny out...ill smap some more, and hopefully next month, ill take a trip down to h-town and visit liv4lacs for a rims upgrade and painted to match the ride...


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)




----------



## VEGAS BLVD™ (Jan 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Jan 21 2005, 06:38 PM
> *
> [snapback]2630477[/snapback]​*


 :0 post pics of your lincoln homie..... it is your lincoln on the avatar right? :cheesy: looks like a big eye catcher.


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Vegas Blvd_@Jan 22 2005, 11:02 PM
> *:0  post pics of your lincoln homie..... it is your lincoln on the avatar right?  :cheesy:  looks like a big eye catcher.
> [snapback]2634142[/snapback]​*


dont know how


----------



## LunaticMark (Jul 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Jan 23 2005, 06:49 AM
> *dont know how
> [snapback]2634639[/snapback]​*


If you want them posted, send them to me and I'll post them for you. :biggrin: pm me and I'll give you my e-mail addy.


----------



## RootBeer Rider (Dec 8, 2004)

gere you go I added a slidin rag


----------



## EL TARASCO (Feb 28, 2004)

THE LINC LOOK NICE WITH THE TOP LIKE THAT :thumbsup:


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by EL GORDO1_@Jan 29 2005, 06:39 PM
> *THE LINC LOOK NICE WITH THE  TOP LIKE THAT  :thumbsup:
> [snapback]2658004[/snapback]​*


hell yeah, im diggin' that shit...looks hard!!!


----------



## LincolnJames (Oct 30, 2002)

ttt


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)




----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Jan 31 2005, 06:59 AM
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/uploads/post-10711-1104530199.jpg[img]
> [right][snapback]2662965[/snapback][/right][/b][/quote]
> 
> guess not :(*


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

here you go, you were missing a back slash...



> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Jan 31 2005, 07:59 AM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

here we go :biggrin:


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

good looking LTC homie....glad to see you figured out the pics thing....


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by RALPH_DOGG_@Jan 31 2005, 07:04 AM
> *good  looking LTC homie....glad to see you figured out the pics thing....
> [snapback]2662979[/snapback]​*


 :biggrin: :biggrin: 
THAT SHIT MADE MY DAY


----------



## VEGAS BLVD™ (Jan 2, 2004)

Is that candy tangerine over a gold base? :cheesy:


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Vegas Blvd_@Feb 1 2005, 01:05 AM
> *Is that candy tangerine over a gold base?  :cheesy:
> [snapback]2667449[/snapback]​*


yes sir!


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)




----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)




----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)




----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

last 1


----------



## lo4lyf (Jul 17, 2003)

set up pics?


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

damn we're falling, 4th page...seen this clean LTC in the calssified, so bump...


----------



## VEGAS BLVD™ (Jan 2, 2004)

Some marble would look tight on that orange, bro


----------



## VEGAS BLVD™ (Jan 2, 2004)

:biggrin: Used to be in the fam.


----------



## TOWN CAR92 (Jan 30, 2003)

wasnt that your town car??


----------



## VEGAS BLVD™ (Jan 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TOWN CAR92_@Feb 4 2005, 10:27 AM
> *wasnt that your town car??
> [snapback]2683135[/snapback]​*


Was my primos... I didn't want it when he was lookin to get rid of it. Last we heard it was in hawaii, but nobody in hawaii has seen it :dunno:


----------



## EL TARASCO (Feb 28, 2004)

THIS GOIN ON MY LINC PRETTY SOON :biggrin:


----------



## babyhuey (Oct 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Regalized_@Dec 7 2004, 03:24 PM
> *do you have any pics of the set-up ? I want to see jasons work lance was telling me about his work :biggrin:
> [snapback]2483312[/snapback]​*



sorry bro,
i would have responded sooner, 
but this post just came back on page 1 of the board.... 
i read it for the first time just now....
bigbird is having a few problems right now.... :uh: 
but ill get her back together for the 05 season....
i promised a few pics to some people on here,
but, i cant even get the car out the garage right now...
my alarm system is a fucked up, custom ass mess.... :uh: 
amung a few other minor things......get more pix when i can,
this is a old picture......im downsizing batteries too....ect.....
and yes, lance is right.... jason and ptld uce make
some of the finest show cars around...


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by EL GORDO1_@Feb 4 2005, 05:30 PM
> *THIS GOIN ON MY LINC PRETTY SOON  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2684468[/snapback]​*


center gold on your black lincoln....?


----------



## Bigmack187 (Jan 12, 2002)




----------



## Bigmack187 (Jan 12, 2002)

:uh:


----------



## Bigmack187 (Jan 12, 2002)

:0


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

i still think this is clean as hell...


----------



## juiceman (Aug 23, 2002)

thanks man :biggrin:, im selling that ride btw


----------



## EL TARASCO (Feb 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RALPH_DOGG_@Feb 4 2005, 10:28 PM
> *center gold on your black lincoln....?
> [snapback]2685493[/snapback]​*


IM GONNA HAVE IT ALL CHROME PLATED :biggrin:


----------



## OnE BaD (May 24, 2003)

> THIS GOIN ON MY LINC PRETTY SOON  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2684468[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## EL TARASCO (Feb 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OnE BaD_@Feb 5 2005, 09:06 AM
> *Damn were can I get one of those's for my self ?
> Whats the cost ?
> [snapback]2686425[/snapback]​*


I JUST BOUGHT OF EBAY ON THURS.


----------



## LincolnJames (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OnE BaD_@Feb 5 2005, 09:06 AM
> *Damn were can I get one of those's for my self ?
> Whats the cost ?
> [snapback]2686425[/snapback]​*


i got 2 of them :biggrin: one in my old red one and one in my shop car :0 :biggrin:


----------



## OnE BaD (May 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LincolnJames_@Feb 5 2005, 08:12 AM
> *i got 2 of them :biggrin: one in my old red one and one in my shop car :0  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2686435[/snapback]​*


Damn yo hook me up tell me were i can get 1 of those's grills homie I just tried looking on E-Bay but I have no luck !!!


----------



## Bigmack187 (Jan 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OnE BaD_@Feb 5 2005, 07:31 AM
> *Damn yo hook me up tell me were i can get 1 of those's grills homie I just tried looking on E-Bay but I have no luck !!!
> [snapback]2686469[/snapback]​*



Try Alpha Classics 909-393-6370 I belive there about $250


----------



## RootBeer Rider (Dec 8, 2004)

heres a new pic with pinstripe


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RootBeer Rider_@Feb 6 2005, 11:24 AM
> *heres a new pic with pinstripe
> [snapback]2689012[/snapback]​*


clean homie....lovingit...especially the old school dual antenna look!!!!! very unique!!! :biggrin:


----------



## OldDirty (Sep 13, 2002)




----------



## OldDirty (Sep 13, 2002)




----------



## OldDirty (Sep 13, 2002)

Anybody have pictures of the setup on this TC ?


----------



## 62belair (Aug 15, 2002)

now thats gangsta


----------



## gibby64 (Aug 19, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## SiK RyDa (Mar 24, 2003)

runnin my old 13's til i can get some new ones..


----------



## Lowriderlegend63 (Nov 11, 2002)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LunaticMark (Jul 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SiK RyDa_@Feb 7 2005, 12:06 AM
> *runnin my old 13's til i can get some new ones..
> [snapback]2691254[/snapback]​*


COPYCAT!!!!


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

FINALLY GOT MY ARMS DONE . EXTENDED A INCH. TRY TO GET SUM PICS UP SOON. :biggrin:


----------



## SIR FLEETWOOD (Jan 12, 2005)

MY OLD ONE FROM N.C. G-RIDEZ


----------



## Big Butch C (Dec 6, 2002)

Hot Damn...i guess i got to post some new pics...!


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

WHAT HAS TO BE DONE TO GET SUM 13S ON THIS BITCH.


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Feb 10 2005, 08:10 AM
> *WHAT HAS TO BE DONE TO GET SUM 13S ON THIS BITCH.
> [snapback]2705773[/snapback]​*


hit up lincolnjames...he'll let you know.....but you have to swap the whole front set-up like rotars, spindles.calipers the whole sha-bang!!! youy know!!!


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RALPH_DOGG_@Feb 10 2005, 09:42 AM
> *hit up lincolnjames...he'll let you know.....but you have to swap the whole front set-up like rotars, spindles.calipers the whole sha-bang!!! youy know!!!
> [snapback]2706278[/snapback]​*



thanks but no thanks . thats too much shit


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

YOU AT WORK FRANKY


----------



## LincolnJames (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Feb 10 2005, 11:14 AM
> *thanks but no thanks . thats too  much shit
> [snapback]2706448[/snapback]​*


yes it is but its worth it ..... :biggrin: or to me it was :0


----------



## SIR FLEETWOOD (Jan 12, 2005)

MY 01 LINC HAD 13'S AND DIDNT CHANGE NOTHING ON FRT END LOOK IN A LOWRIDER MAG UNDER RIM ADS IN THE BACK THERES A PIC OF A BIG AS HELL ADAPTER THAT YOUR ADAPTER BOLTS TO I BOUGHT MINE IN TOWN FOR $50 A PAIR FROM A RIM SHOP 
IF YOU GO CHANGING FRT END THE RIMS SIT IN TO FAR WITH THE ADAPTER THE SIT FLUSH


----------



## Dog Leggin Lincoln (Jul 25, 2004)

heres mine


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

I KINDA THINK 13S LOOK TOO SMALL ON THAT CAR ANYWAYS THANKS THOUGH.


----------



## LincolnJames (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SIR FLEETWOOD_@Feb 10 2005, 01:03 PM
> *MY 01 LINC HAD 13'S AND DIDNT CHANGE NOTHING ON FRT END LOOK IN A LOWRIDER MAG UNDER RIM ADS IN THE BACK THERES A PIC OF A BIG AS HELL ADAPTER THAT YOUR ADAPTER BOLTS TO I BOUGHT MINE IN TOWN FOR $50 A PAIR FROM A RIM SHOP
> IF YOU GO CHANGING FRT END THE RIMS SIT IN TO FAR WITH THE ADAPTER THE SIT FLUSH
> [snapback]2706887[/snapback]​*


my rims dont sit in any at all they sit flush.if they sat out anymore when it was down it would hit my fenders.


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SIR FLEETWOOD_@Feb 10 2005, 01:03 PM
> *MY 01 LINC HAD 13'S AND DIDNT CHANGE NOTHING ON FRT END LOOK IN A LOWRIDER MAG UNDER RIM ADS IN THE BACK THERES A PIC OF A BIG AS HELL ADAPTER THAT YOUR ADAPTER BOLTS TO I BOUGHT MINE IN TOWN FOR $50 A PAIR FROM A RIM SHOP
> IF YOU GO CHANGING FRT END THE RIMS SIT IN TO FAR WITH THE ADAPTER THE SIT FLUSH
> [snapback]2706887[/snapback]​*


what kind...those 5 to 5 adapters....like from ford to chevy adapters...


----------



## sleeper (Aug 4, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## sleeper (Aug 4, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)




----------



## Lincoln TC (Mar 22, 2004)

I know every one has seen mine, but I thought I'd throw up another pic


----------



## TOWN CAR92 (Jan 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lincoln TC_@Feb 16 2005, 04:24 PM
> *I know every one has seen mine, but I thought I'd throw up another pic
> [snapback]2734351[/snapback]​*


ahh now i recognize....what was your other name tho i forget???


----------



## sleeper (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lincoln TC_@Feb 16 2005, 02:24 PM
> *I know every one has seen mine, but I thought I'd throw up another pic
> [snapback]2734351[/snapback]​*


very NICE. i didnt know these cars were so bad ass, i guess the sayings TRUE; youll never know until you own one.


----------



## Lincoln TC (Mar 22, 2004)

engine picture


----------



## Lincoln TC (Mar 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TOWN CAR92_@Feb 16 2005, 03:25 PM
> *ahh now i recognize....what was your other name tho i forget???
> [snapback]2734361[/snapback]​*



MONTE CARLO


----------



## TOWN CAR92 (Jan 30, 2003)




----------



## k gee™ (Jul 29, 2001)

nice grille


----------



## Lincoln TC (Mar 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by k gee_@Feb 16 2005, 04:05 PM
> *nice grille
> [snapback]2734480[/snapback]​*



thanks K gee.........been a long time since I talked to you. I almost left this site........I retired the name Monte Carlo......


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

hey lincoln tc...do they make a classic style grill for those LTC's....or not????


----------



## TOWN CAR92 (Jan 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RALPH_DOGG_@Feb 16 2005, 05:41 PM
> *hey lincoln tc...do they make a classic style grill for those LTC's....or not????
> [snapback]2734682[/snapback]​*


even if they do, it might not look right..... dont those grills have like a boxed shape to them...


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TOWN CAR92_@Feb 16 2005, 04:43 PM
> *even if they do, it might not look right..... dont  those grills  have like a boxed shape to them...
> [snapback]2734698[/snapback]​*


yeah i don't think it would look right either....just wondering though!!!


----------



## k gee™ (Jul 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Lincoln TC_@Feb 16 2005, 02:29 PM
> *thanks K gee.........been a long time since I talked to you. I almost left this site........I retired the name Monte Carlo......
> [snapback]2734609[/snapback]​*



why the hell would u leave? :uh:  

did u just retire the old name cuz u drive the TC currently? or was there some other reason?

i hadnt forgot bout ya...im a remember 2 call u when theres a show :biggrin:


----------



## Lincoln TC (Mar 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by k gee_@Feb 16 2005, 04:51 PM
> *why the hell would u leave?  :uh:
> 
> did u just retire the old name cuz u drive the TC currently? or was there some other reason?
> ...



I retired the name for other reasons......Not because I drive a TC Currently....


----------



## Lincoln TC (Mar 22, 2004)

I dont think they make that grille, if anything E&G classics would make it. I dont think it would look good


----------



## k gee™ (Jul 29, 2001)

i figured

well i hope all is good with ya family and lady, seems it is

same ol shit over here...tryin 2 get my car together a lil so i can bring mine in....instead of the parking lot :angry:


----------



## PantyDropper (Dec 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 62belair_@Feb 6 2005, 05:22 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i like the strips josh :biggrin:


----------



## Lincoln TC (Mar 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by k gee_@Feb 16 2005, 05:17 PM
> *i figured
> 
> well i hope all is good with ya family and lady, seems it is
> ...


right on, We need to meet up at another show again, maybe we can park are rides next to eachother............Take care


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

bump


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

i got some fender trim :biggrin: :


----------



## Lincoln TC (Mar 22, 2004)

looks good, I need to by new one's


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lincoln TC_@Feb 25 2005, 09:22 AM
> *looks good, I need to by new one's
> [snapback]2775430[/snapback]​*


i ordered from some place in key west it was 50.12 delivered

the # is 305-593-9996


----------



## Lincoln TC (Mar 22, 2004)

thanks. I think their on ebay for around the same price. But I'll call to check it out, thanks


----------



## mrtravieso (Jan 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lincoln TC_@Feb 25 2005, 09:32 AM
> *thanks. I think their on ebay for around the same price. But I'll call to check it out, thanks
> [snapback]2775496[/snapback]​*


yup ebay


----------



## Lincoln TC (Mar 22, 2004)

sup Travieso


----------



## mrtravieso (Jan 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lincoln TC_@Feb 25 2005, 10:42 AM
> *sup Travieso
> [snapback]2775798[/snapback]​*


not much homie,how u been ese?


----------



## Lincoln TC (Mar 22, 2004)

pretty good, how's your kid???? My girl is expecting too......LOL.......Sept 26th is the due date...........


----------



## mrtravieso (Jan 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lincoln TC_@Feb 25 2005, 11:52 AM
> *pretty good, how's your kid???? My girl is expecting too......LOL.......Sept 26th is the due date...........
> [snapback]2776133[/snapback]​*


doing good homie 

congrats  :biggrin:


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lincoln TC_@Feb 25 2005, 09:32 AM
> *thanks. I think their on ebay for around the same price. But I'll call to check it out, thanks
> [snapback]2775496[/snapback]​*


yeah i got the # off ebay ad and just called them instead of bidding or buying off ebay


----------



## Lincoln TC (Mar 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mrtravieso_@Feb 25 2005, 01:04 PM
> *doing good homie
> 
> congrats  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2776216[/snapback]​*



thanks, I'll hopfully have my baby before the super show


----------



## Lincoln TC (Mar 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lowdowntown_@Feb 25 2005, 01:18 PM
> *yeah i got the # off ebay ad and just called them instead of bidding or buying off ebay
> [snapback]2776256[/snapback]​*



right on


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

Good to see this on the first page again.....sup to all my town car riding family!!!



LINCOLN "what a luxuruy car should be" :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## sleeper (Aug 4, 2004)

ttt


----------



## Lincoln TC (Mar 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RALPH_DOGG_@Feb 25 2005, 05:03 PM
> *Good to see this on the first page again.....sup to all my town car riding family!!!
> LINCOLN "what a luxuruy car should be"  :biggrin:  :cheesy:
> [snapback]2777297[/snapback]​*


LOL, my old license plate


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lincoln TC_@Feb 28 2005, 04:03 PM
> *LOL, my old license plate
> [snapback]2789450[/snapback]​*


sweet!!!

i just have a mirror one with the "lincoln" emblem in rev outlined in black....for the front...


----------



## TOWN CAR92 (Jan 30, 2003)

you guys may have seen this pic before.....WARNING do not look if you have a weak stomach


----------



## TOWN CAR92 (Jan 30, 2003)

o well here it is....

21's


----------



## SDimeBlazin (Oct 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TOWN CAR92_@Feb 28 2005, 09:33 PM
> *o well here it is....
> 
> 21's
> [snapback]2790402[/snapback]​*



at least it didn't have tint, that woulda made it horrid. lol


----------



## mrtravieso (Jan 12, 2003)

:0


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

damn i never actually really looked at the 1st one you had.....full top, moon roof...rocker chrome....damn this one was bad-ass!!!

now post the second one......complete only please!!!


----------



## mrtravieso (Jan 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RALPH_DOGG_@Mar 1 2005, 06:49 AM
> *damn i never actually really looked at the 1st one you had.....full top, moon roof...rocker chrome....damn this one was bad-ass!!!
> 
> now post the second one......complete only please!!!
> [snapback]2792215[/snapback]​*


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

here is a pic of my 90 lincoln


----------



## TOWN CAR92 (Jan 30, 2003)

me and one of my boys had swapped wheels.......


----------



## EL TARASCO (Feb 28, 2004)

LOOKS BETTER WITH SMALL WIRES BRO


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TOWN CAR92_@Mar 1 2005, 05:35 PM
> *me and one of my boys had swapped wheels.......
> [snapback]2794839[/snapback]​*


you've already posted that....PLEASE don't do it again...







j/k...i don't really think it looks good though, honestly...


----------



## TOWN CAR92 (Jan 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RALPH_DOGG_@Mar 1 2005, 06:36 PM
> *you've already posted that....PLEASE don't do it again...
> j/k...i don't really think it looks good though, honestly...
> [snapback]2794848[/snapback]​*



yea i know i posted it but i dont want people thinking i got bad taste!!!!


----------



## EL TARASCO (Feb 28, 2004)

R THOSE JUST FOR THE WINTER OR FOR GOOD


----------



## TOWN CAR92 (Jan 30, 2003)

we put the gold center d's on a cherokee....


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TOWN CAR92_@Mar 1 2005, 05:38 PM
> *yea i know i posted it but i dont want people thinking i got bad taste!!!!
> [snapback]2794856[/snapback]​*


whats that supposed to mean-is that in referance to the small or big wheels???


----------



## TOWN CAR92 (Jan 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EL GORDO1_@Mar 1 2005, 06:39 PM
> *R THOSE JUST FOR THE WINTER OR FOR GOOD
> [snapback]2794865[/snapback]​*



that was only for about 1-2 days....we were just bored and were fucking around....so i said hey lets put the daytons on your jeep :biggrin:


----------



## TOWN CAR92 (Jan 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RALPH_DOGG_@Mar 1 2005, 06:39 PM
> *whats that supposed to mean-is that in referance to the small or big wheels???
> [snapback]2794868[/snapback]​*



i'll let you be the judge


----------



## EL TARASCO (Feb 28, 2004)

OK AT LEAST U CLEARED IT UP :biggrin:


----------



## EL TARASCO (Feb 28, 2004)

THIS MY NEW RIDE GONNA HOOK THIS FUCKER UP :biggrin:


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

looks clean gordo....do it up homie!!!


----------



## EL TARASCO (Feb 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RALPH_DOGG_@Mar 6 2005, 08:34 PM
> *looks clean gordo....do it up homie!!!
> [snapback]2816548[/snapback]​*


U KNOW IT  :biggrin:


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

heres a couple of snaps of the ride currently...gotta get this back up on top...atleast page 1...we were at page 7!!!

cell cam though....sorry for shitty pics!!!


----------



## tical killa beez (Oct 30, 2003)

TTT for my favorite thread


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by tical killa beez_@Mar 23 2005, 07:10 PM
> *TTT for my favorite thread
> [snapback]2896444[/snapback]​*


mine too!!! you have pics of your 94???


----------



## CadillacRoyalty (Dec 26, 2003)

ttt..


----------



## LincolnJames (Oct 30, 2002)

newbie "roma's" lincoln :biggrin:


----------



## EL TARASCO (Feb 28, 2004)

MY LINCS HOOD STRIPED


----------



## OldDirty (Sep 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by EL GORDO1_@Mar 31 2005, 10:57 PM
> *MY LINCS HOOD STRIPED
> [snapback]2936693[/snapback]​*


Looking good Benny :thumbsup:


----------



## EL TARASCO (Feb 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BoOtY_SnAtChA_@Mar 31 2005, 09:16 PM
> *Looking good Benny  :thumbsup:
> [snapback]2936813[/snapback]​*


thanks its not finished yet


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LincolnJames_@Mar 31 2005, 08:38 PM
> *newbie  "roma's" lincoln :biggrin:
> [snapback]2936533[/snapback]​*


what the fucks up with the rims??? :dunno:


----------



## mrtravieso (Jan 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RALPH_DOGG_@Apr 1 2005, 10:27 AM
> *what the fucks up with the rims??? :dunno:
> [snapback]2939286[/snapback]​*


:dunno:


----------



## Lincoln TC (Mar 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mrtravieso_@Apr 1 2005, 01:38 PM
> *:dunno:
> [snapback]2940034[/snapback]​*




I take it you had your baby?? #1 Dad....................congrats!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## 91 lincolnTC (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EL GORDO1_@Mar 6 2005, 10:04 AM
> *THIS MY NEW RIDE  GONNA HOOK THIS FUCKER UP  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2815083[/snapback]​*


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## mrtravieso (Jan 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lincoln TC_@Apr 1 2005, 03:53 PM
> *I take it you had your baby??  #1 Dad....................congrats!!!!! :biggrin:
> [snapback]2941016[/snapback]​*


yea fool, thought u knew, had a daughter, she's 5 months now


----------



## Momo64 (Jan 23, 2005)

Tight rides!


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

underconstruction


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

lets see the rest!!!


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Roma (Mar 15, 2005)

17" all gold Daytons and Vogue..thats the rims..............already had a black 91 lifted with 13" black spokes. This one is for just driving right now (for another month)...there for I dont want the smaller rims ...and I dont want the huge "wagon wheels"  for every day driving.
I got an 84 Monte and an 85 El Camino SS I am working on with 13's and pumps.......will post progress pics on those soon.....

thanks again Lincoln James ....that grill is kick'n...


----------



## LincolnJames (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RALPH_DOGG_@Apr 1 2005, 12:27 PM
> *what the fucks up with the rims??? :dunno:
> [snapback]2939286[/snapback]​*


all golds and vouges are tight nomatter what size ......hell i tried looing at the new pic of the grill but the pic was too small :0 :biggrin: .actually with dial up it would have taken 3 minutes to load  dsl not working right until monday


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

well, if he likes it then its all good, but im just saying...it looks wired!!!


----------



## EL TARASCO (Feb 28, 2004)

A LITTLE SNEAK PIC ON MY LINC TC


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

ooh hoo wee....slap'em on gordo!!!


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

should of taken a str8 side shot though....


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

underconstrucion


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

my mural :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

trunck murals


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

just waiting for pinstripper and 4 more caots of clear. total of 12 coats of clear.
should look somthing like this


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

this one that stopped buy the shop today


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by degre576_@Apr 4 2005, 08:26 PM
> *just waiting for pinstripper and 4 more caots of clear. total of 12 coats of clear.
> should look somthing like this
> [snapback]2953919[/snapback]​*


HUMM I SOULD OF ADDED BLUE SPOKES ALSO


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

if its not to late you have my go ahead


----------



## CarolinaGirl (Dec 22, 2004)

the retired town car


----------



## CarolinaGirl (Dec 22, 2004)

the new project


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

pinstripping and clear


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by degre576_@Apr 7 2005, 09:39 PM
> *pinstripping and clear
> [snapback]2970359[/snapback]​*


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## EL TARASCO (Feb 28, 2004)

looking good degre576 lookin real good :thumbsup:


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## djtimmay (Feb 3, 2005)




----------



## 91 lincolnTC (Jan 18, 2005)

:biggrin: LuxuriouS :biggrin:


----------



## bagdcutlass85 (Dec 5, 2002)

:0


----------



## olamite (Jun 15, 2003)

any body got more shots of this or this bodty style?


----------



## olamite (Jun 15, 2003)

or this


----------



## southsideknight (Dec 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by degre576_@Apr 7 2005, 08:41 PM
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2970366[/snapback]​*



Your ride is looking good bro!


----------



## ryderz (Apr 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big Butch C_@Apr 20 2003, 12:25 PM
> *that is....ahhhumm,was a sweet ass ride!! :0
> [snapback]624928[/snapback]​*


is this car from az


----------



## olamite (Jun 15, 2003)

i know its more 89 body styles out there, come on fellas


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by djtimmay_@Apr 10 2005, 05:41 PM
> *
> [snapback]2979627[/snapback]​*


this one is nice...


----------



## white link 93 (Oct 27, 2004)

just got the tc!


----------



## blvddown (Apr 5, 2003)

:0


----------



## white link 93 (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by blvddown_@Apr 20 2005, 06:07 PM
> *bros
> [snapback]3027703[/snapback]​*





nice TC!.....is yours juiced? if so question does the upper a-arms on 90 fit
with 93 spindles?


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)




----------



## LincolnJames (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by white link 93_@Apr 20 2005, 07:11 PM
> *nice TC!.....is yours juiced? if so question does the upper a-arms on 90 fit
> with 93 spindles?
> [snapback]3027716[/snapback]​*


no they dont,ball joints and spindals different


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

almost ready


----------



## blackers10 (Apr 16, 2004)

my fav Linc outta ALL the 1s in this thread 
has got to be Mr President!
id love to get a pic that i could use as my desktop background but all the 1s on here are 2 small (1024x768 i need) 

my ride down here in oz is prolly as close to a linc as we can get..
i just brought her and hope to have it on wires ASAP and eventually on juice or bags depends how hard either is gonna be with independent rear suspension! 

here is a pic of my ride its a 1999 Ford Fairlane Ghia 
[attachmentid=152420]
[attachmentid=152422]
[attachmentid=152423]
[attachmentid=152424]

grey leather trim as ya can see.. 
its got dual airbags (hence the puffy standard steering wheel)
its a 4 litre straight 6 cylinder(can come with V8 but insurance woulda killed me)
oxford green paint
standard 16" alloy rims(hopeing to fit 13" or 14" reverses but if clearance issues arise im going to go 18" standard offset wires!


----------



## blackers10 (Apr 16, 2004)

ttt


----------



## 91 lincolnTC (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by white link 93_@Apr 20 2005, 05:50 PM
> *just got the tc!
> [snapback]3027635[/snapback]​*


damn looks super clean...


----------



## EL TARASCO (Feb 28, 2004)

:0


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by EL GORDO1_@Apr 23 2005, 09:37 PM
> *:0
> [snapback]3043097[/snapback]​*


yeah...there it is!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## OldsHammer (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Big Butch C_@Feb 15 2003, 11:41 AM
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Anyone know what year Towncar this is? and is it lowered or just stock height? 
I might be looking at one of those in the UK soon so let me know. 
Thanks


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OldsHammer_@May 10 2005, 06:21 AM
> *Anyone know what year Towncar this is? and is it lowered or just stock height?
> I might be looking at one of those in the UK soon so let me know.
> Thanks
> [snapback]3118624[/snapback]​*


here is all the info you will need...

...his cardomain page...

click the url above...


----------



## OldsHammer (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RALPH_DOGG_@May 10 2005, 05:22 AM
> *here is all the info you will need...
> 
> ...his cardomain page...
> ...



Thanks  

Thats a cool looking Lincoln. We dont see many over here but theres one for sale which im getting tempted by. It a white 1995 Lincoln town car executive. What are these cars like, are they cool or not as nice as the earlier ones?

Thanks agian.


----------



## white link 93 (Oct 27, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OldsHammer_@May 10 2005, 04:50 PM
> *Thanks
> 
> Thats a cool looking Lincoln. We dont see many over here but theres one for sale which im getting tempted by. It a white 1995 Lincoln town car executive. What are these cars like, are they cool or not as nice as the earlier ones?
> ...


WHAT??? they're way nicer...95-97 is the newer looking model, then they change again in 98+

but mine is a 97...gordo1 is a 95...look at ours!!! 

heres the link to mine......my lincoln...


----------



## OldsHammer (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RALPH_DOGG_@May 10 2005, 02:53 PM
> *WHAT??? they're way nicer...95-97 is the newer looking model, then they change again in 98+
> 
> but mine is a 97...gordo1 is a 95...look at ours!!!
> ...


Yours look great... is it lowered or what? Because if i got this one that im looking at it would be on stock suspension for a long time until i could afford air/hydros. Hopefully i could keep my 14" wire from my Olds to put on it.

Here a pic of what im looking at.. what do you Lincoln people think?











It looks on the pictures i have like it has a heavy tint on all windows which i dont like.

Does Gordo1 have a cardomain link... if not i will seach through for his pictures.

Thanks again


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OldsHammer_@May 10 2005, 05:23 PM
> *Yours look great... is it lowered or what? Because if i got this one that im looking at it would be on stock suspension for a long time until i could afford air/hydros. Hopefully i could keep my 14" wire from my Olds to put on it.
> 
> Here a pic of what im looking at.. what do you Lincoln people think?
> ...


sweet...your stock nj with 14's...should look like the one you originally posted!!!

mine: i heated the front springs and let some air out of the rear bags!!!


----------



## OldsHammer (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RALPH_DOGG_@May 10 2005, 04:45 PM
> *sweet...your stock nj with 14's...should look like the one you originally posted!!!
> 
> mine: i heated the front springs and let some air out of the rear bags!!!
> [snapback]3121634[/snapback]​*



thanks man  
So you reckon the one i originally posted is stock height?


----------



## EL TARASCO (Feb 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RALPH_DOGG_@May 10 2005, 03:53 PM
> *WHAT??? they're way nicer...95-97 is the newer looking model, then they change again in 98+
> 
> but mine is a 97...gordo1 is a 95...look at ours!!!
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OldsHammer_@May 10 2005, 06:47 PM
> *thanks man
> So you reckon the one i originally posted is stock height?
> [snapback]3121636[/snapback]​*


reckon...what the...yeah it is...i remeber that page...i used to check it a lot...thatis a stock height with 14's...then page 2 had his pump rack and everything, but it stayed like that for a while...


----------



## EL TARASCO (Feb 28, 2004)

my old tc


----------



## OldsHammer (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RALPH_DOGG_@May 10 2005, 05:57 PM
> *reckon...what the...yeah it is...i remeber that page...i used to check it a lot...thatis a stock height with 14's...then page 2 had his pump rack and everything, but it stayed like that for a while...
> [snapback]3121837[/snapback]​*



Sorry.. i went all English on you there. Thanks for the info. There are a couple of 92 Towncars just coming up for sale here too. I might check them out because they want less money than the 95.  

thanks


----------



## locskitzo (Nov 9, 2003)

yall need to post some setups


----------



## VEGAS BLVD™ (Jan 2, 2004)

Anyone know how to get the haze off the headlights? Im going to start spendin feria on mine (finally got my shit straight) but before i send it to the spray booth i want the whole car in :thumbsup: shape :cheesy:


----------



## mrtravieso (Jan 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Vegas Blvd_@May 12 2005, 10:29 PM
> *Anyone know how to get the haze off the headlights? Im going to start spendin feria on mine (finally got my shit straight) but before i send it to the spray booth i want the whole car in :thumbsup: shape  :cheesy:
> [snapback]3133279[/snapback]​*


easy.....



....buy new ones 


http://www.ebay.com


----------



## VEGAS BLVD™ (Jan 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mrtravieso_@May 12 2005, 10:04 PM
> *easy.....
> ....buy new ones
> http://www.ebay.com
> [snapback]3133382[/snapback]​*


yeah im gettin some i just saw before i checked back on here... thanks homie


----------



## 604IMPALA (Sep 11, 2002)

tc


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by locskitzo+May 13 2005, 12:13 AM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ya no shit!!!


----------



## locskitzo (Nov 9, 2003)

i just got a town car and i wonted to see how every body els is done so i can try to do something differnt


----------



## white link 93 (Oct 27, 2004)

heres diffrent


----------



## EL TARASCO (Feb 28, 2004)

MY HOMIES SETUP


----------



## mrtravieso (Jan 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Vegas Blvd_@May 12 2005, 10:29 PM
> *Anyone know how to get the haze off the headlights? Im going to start spendin feria on mine (finally got my shit straight) but before i send it to the spray booth i want the whole car in :thumbsup: shape  :cheesy:
> [snapback]3133279[/snapback]​*


:biggrin:


----------



## monalb (May 14, 2005)

loooking good


----------



## WhitePapi2006 (Jan 21, 2004)

Any Lincoln Town Cars FO\r Sale OR Trade 4 alright it is a 91 bubble chevy caprice on some 13x7 crome with gold spokes ,custom maroon with gold flakes paint job, new dual pipes ( put on last week ) limo tinted windows, pioneer cd player 2 sony 4x6's and 2 sony 6x9s and 4 tweeters , when i got it it has a 305 engine in it and two weeks after i bought it , it blew so i took it out and put an older chevy 350 with crome valve covers,crome air intake , ( just put new valve cover gaskets, new thermostat, new brakes front and back and 2 new brake drums) and has air shocks in back


----------



## white link 93 (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by WhitePapi2006_@May 19 2005, 01:43 AM
> *Any Lincoln Town Cars FO\r Sale OR Trade        4          alright it is a 91 bubble chevy caprice on some 13x7 crome with gold spokes ,custom maroon with gold flakes paint job, new dual pipes ( put on last week ) limo tinted windows, pioneer cd player  2 sony 4x6's and 2 sony 6x9s and 4 tweeters , when i got it it has a 305 engine in it and two weeks after i bought it  , it blew so i took it out and put an older chevy 350 with crome valve covers,crome air intake , ( just put new valve cover gaskets, new thermostat, new brakes front and back and 2 new brake drums)  and has air shocks in back
> [snapback]3157230[/snapback]​*



it will sell faster if u strip that black ass tint off :uh:


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

ttt for the bad ass towncars that are on a quick rise, especially the 98 n up models...


----------



## Hotlink-918 (Apr 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by white link 93_@May 20 2005, 12:26 PM
> *it will sell faster if u strip that black ass tint off  :uh:
> [snapback]3163270[/snapback]​*


sho' will.


----------



## Roma (Mar 15, 2005)

Mine........my 2nd 90....from Nebraska


----------



## Roma (Mar 15, 2005)

Forgot the pic.....lol...sorry about the large size


----------



## EL TARASCO (Feb 28, 2004)

looks good bro


----------



## Roma (Mar 15, 2005)

Thanks bro........ getting the pinstriping done...and all the other emblems plated in the next week or so.....and lifting her sometime this month.
Will post some updated pics in the days to come.........
Best Wishes to all.....................RO


----------



## EL TARASCO (Feb 28, 2004)

thats cool yea i just bought another linc a 91 i got rid of my 90 and boughta 95 i know it sound s stupid but the 91 i just got is gonna be more of a street car not bad for 500 bucks clean car


----------



## olamite (Jun 15, 2003)

bump :biggrin: i'm gettin a 90 later today :biggrin:


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

THIS JUST IN:

E&G Classic "center gold" grill installed...  




























:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Roma (Mar 15, 2005)

That is NICEEEEEE...I dont have the "nose".but I got the gold "teeth"....they are hot bro....that nose sets it off............best wishes..........RO


----------



## mrtravieso (Jan 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RALPH_DOGG_@Jun 9 2005, 05:32 PM
> *THIS JUST IN:
> 
> E&G Classic "center gold" grill installed...
> ...



bastard, finally found one huh! :cheesy: looks reaaal gooood bro, brings back a lot of memories...

last pic...before it goes bye bye


----------



## EL TARASCO (Feb 28, 2004)

the grill looks good ralph dogg


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Roma_@Jun 9 2005, 08:51 PM
> *That is NICEEEEEE...I dont have the "nose".but I got the gold "teeth"....they are hot bro....that nose sets it off............best wishes..........RO
> [snapback]3251323[/snapback]​*





> _Originally posted by mrtravieso+Jun 9 2005, 10:44 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks...thanks a lot fellaz...it really means a lot coming from LTC owners!!! :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## big sleeps (Jun 20, 2004)

lookin good bro .............where did u get it i want 1....lol :biggrin: :biggrin: .......well since im here ill drop a few pics of my rider last year its at my boys pad gettin more patterns over the 1 z i got last summer and then to my other boy 2 redo the trunk ............i should get my ride back this weekend with new patterns over these s one ill post l8r on ............


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by big sleeps_@Jun 10 2005, 03:58 AM
> * .............where did u get it i want 1....lol  :biggrin:  :biggrin: .......
> [snapback]3252551[/snapback]​*


 :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## EL TARASCO (Feb 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by big sleeps_@Jun 10 2005, 02:58 AM
> *lookin good bro .............where did u get it i want 1....lol  :biggrin:  :biggrin: .......well since im here ill drop a few pics of my rider last year its at my boys pad gettin more patterns over the 1 z i got last summer and then to my other boy 2 redo the trunk ............i should get my ride back this weekend with new patterns over these s one ill post l8r on ............
> [snapback]3252551[/snapback]​*


car is lookin good big sleeps u guys still have the newer linc to right a beige 1 that 1 is fuckin nice


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RALPH_DOGG_@Jun 9 2005, 06:32 PM
> *THIS JUST IN:
> 
> E&G Classic "center gold" grill installed...
> ...


IM NOT TOO FOND OF THAT GRILL IT LOOKS TOO CADDILAC. WHY WOULD YOU WANT TO MAKE IT LOOK LIKE A CADDY WHEN ITS A TOWNCAR HAS ITS OWN PERSONA


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RALPH_DOGG_@Jun 9 2005, 05:32 PM
> *THIS JUST IN:
> 
> E&G Classic "center gold" grill installed...
> ...


 :biggrin: looking good. i know i seen that grille somewhere :biggrin: glad it found its way home.


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by degre576_@Jun 10 2005, 08:08 AM
> *IM NOT TOO FOND OF THAT GRILL IT LOOKS TOO CADDILAC. WHY WOULD YOU WANT TO MAKE IT LOOK LIKE A CADDY WHEN ITS A TOWNCAR HAS ITS OWN PERSONA
> [snapback]3252875[/snapback]​*


i don't want it to look like a caddy....if i wanted one...then i would buy one....i love the grill, because it makes it look ten times classier....also once i get the booty kit done, that shit will be right....you telling me that thats also making it look like a caddy....besides...it all comes down to this...my ride!!! 

if you still think its a caddy...take a close look at the grill...it has a lincoln emblem on there for ya...


----------



## OldsHammer (Dec 21, 2004)

I like the gold griil... like you said looks classy


----------



## 91 lincolnTC (Jan 18, 2005)

heres mine.. its a 1990.. with a 97 update.. its still under constuction..


----------



## EL TARASCO (Feb 28, 2004)

:0 NICE :biggrin:


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 91 lincolnTC_@Jun 10 2005, 04:25 PM
> *heres mine.. its a 1990.. with a 97 update.. its still under constuction..
> [snapback]3255359[/snapback]​*


love the old chrome mirrors with the newer look...that looks nice!!! :biggrin:


----------



## 91 lincolnTC (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RALPH_DOGG_@Jun 10 2005, 03:38 PM
> *love the old chrome mirrors with the newer look...that looks nice!!! :biggrin:
> [snapback]3255450[/snapback]​*


thanks its gettin there.. just need to decide what color.. and what other things i can do to it..


----------



## big sleeps (Jun 20, 2004)

> car is lookin good big sleeps u guys still have the newer linc to right a beige 1 that 1 is fuckin nice
> [snapback]3252873[/snapback]​[/quot]
> thanks ...........yea my boy still has his he is flippin it out it might be done this summer when it is ill post pics


----------



## VEGAS BLVD™ (Jan 2, 2004)

Ralph... looks good dogg! :thumbsup:

big sleeps, your ride is real clean, homie  

Id post some pics of my car now that i have the knockoffs, but my pc is being gay :uh:


----------



## big sleeps (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Jun 10 2005, 09:28 AM
> *:biggrin: looking good. i know i seen that grille somewhere :biggrin:  glad it found its way home.
> 
> 
> [snapback]3253251[/snapback]​*


lol................... :biggrin:


----------



## Roma (Mar 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 91 lincolnTC_@Jun 10 2005, 06:25 PM
> *heres mine.. its a 1990.. with a 97 update.. its still under constuction..
> [snapback]3255359[/snapback]​*



Now I see the side moldings are replaced.....did you replace the chrome rear bumper seeing the 90 moldings "feed" into it.
Also did you have to change the front fenders for that front end to fit ?.....

That looks awesome..................................RO


----------



## mrtravieso (Jan 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RALPH_DOGG_@Jun 9 2005, 05:32 PM
> *THIS JUST IN:
> 
> E&G Classic "center gold" grill installed...
> ...


:biggrin: now u just need these fool http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=182863


----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BoOtY_SnAtChA_@Feb 6 2005, 01:41 PM
> *Anybody have pictures of the setup on this TC ?
> 
> 
> ...


my homies did that car it has 4 pumps 14 batterys two to the front two to the back................ GHETTO FAB!!!!!!!!!


----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chaio_@Jun 10 2005, 07:21 PM
> *my homies did that car it has 4 pumps 14 batterys  two to the front two to the back................ GHETTO FAB!!!!!!!!!
> [snapback]3256458[/snapback]​*


REDS EVERYTHING BABYYYYYYY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RALPH_DOGG_@Jun 10 2005, 02:21 PM
> *i don't want it to look like a caddy....if i wanted one...then i would buy one....i love the grill, because it makes it look ten times classier....also once i get the booty kit done, that shit will be right....you telling me that thats also making it look like a caddy....besides...it all comes down to this...my ride!!!
> 
> if you still think its a caddy...take a close look at the grill...it has a lincoln emblem on there for ya...
> [snapback]3254984[/snapback]​*


WELL I HAVE SEEN ALOT OF LACS HERE IN AUSTIN WITH THAT SAME GRILL EVEN IN THE LRM MAGS TOO. THIS IS THE FIRST TIME IVE SEN IT ON A LINC


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mrtravieso_@Jun 10 2005, 07:07 PM
> *:biggrin: now u just need these fool http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=182863
> [snapback]3256166[/snapback]​*


 :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: 

silly travis...i already have that!!!


----------



## EL TARASCO (Feb 28, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

nice gordo...nice!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Roma (Mar 15, 2005)

I agree........very very nice Gordo.................

God bless............................RO


----------



## EL TARASCO (Feb 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RALPH_DOGG_@Jun 12 2005, 03:54 PM
> *nice gordo...nice!!! :thumbsup:
> [snapback]3263198[/snapback]​*


u know it bro :biggrin: thanks guys :cheesy:


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by EL GORDO1_@Jun 12 2005, 06:01 PM
> *:biggrin: u know it bro  :cheesy:
> [snapback]3263450[/snapback]​*


so when you coming down to my hood....so those sexy lincolns can take pics together???


----------



## EL TARASCO (Feb 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RALPH_DOGG_@Jun 13 2005, 07:26 AM
> *so when you coming down to my hood....so those sexy lincolns can take pics together???
> [snapback]3266018[/snapback]​*


next year bro i still need more ways to go :biggrin:


----------



## big sleeps (Jun 20, 2004)

just back from my boys shop drity and not buffed yet ............might wanna move ur head up and down while lookin at ur screen since there kandy pearl patterns to see them better............


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

LOL.........BITTING ASS FOOL...........HOW FUNNY PEOPLE TAKE YOUR STYLE....


----------



## big sleeps (Jun 20, 2004)

didnt u have the gay flag colors on urs see mine are tangerine pagan gold and light blue these s are way different u bumped ur head on ur cell mates head bored .........lol :buttkick: :biggrin:


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

Got my cape on tight...Your towncar looked fuckin bad with the black paint and patterns. It still looks nice "whore red" but looks simpler without the roof. Dont get me wrong, its tight. Joes is different as far as pattern style. Know your famous for shit talking but c'mon, your gonna hurt joes feelings and you dont wanna see the big guy cry. If thats biting then who's salad did you toss when you decided on yours? Now calm down...take a breath and think happy thoughts cuz I dont wanna hear shit you have to talk about me :nono: Wait awhile till my beat up Caddy is done then fire away.


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Cali-Stylz_@Jun 13 2005, 07:01 PM
> *Got my cape on tight...Your towncar looked fuckin bad with the black paint and patterns. It still looks nice "whore red" but looks simpler without the roof. Dont get me wrong, its tight. Joes is different as far as pattern style. Know your famous for shit talking but c'mon, your gonna hurt joes feelings and you dont wanna see the big guy cry. If thats biting then who's salad did you toss when you decided on yours? Now calm down...take a breath and think happy thoughts cuz I dont wanna hear shit you have to talk about me  :nono: Wait awhile till my beat up Caddy is done then fire away.
> [snapback]3268874[/snapback]​*


dont start w/ me.....by the way this is you cali.stylz running home..cause your lady callin


----------



## VEGAS BLVD™ (Jan 2, 2004)

Well... here's a couple of pics of my 91 signature series...


----------



## EL TARASCO (Feb 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Vegas Blvd_@Jun 14 2005, 02:44 PM
> *Well... here's a couple of pics of my 91 signature series...
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKS GOOD BRO WHAT ELSE U DOIN TO IT


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

Here's a pic of my 91. For sale by the way :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## EL TARASCO (Feb 28, 2004)

looks nice bro i like the linc i own 2 of them :biggrin:


----------



## VEGAS BLVD™ (Jan 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EL GORDO1_@Jun 14 2005, 06:02 PM
> *LOOKS GOOD BRO WHAT ELSE U DOIN TO IT
> [snapback]3273905[/snapback]​*


Replacing the front and rear bumpers before painting...
removing the fender trim after paint no more :cheesy: 
I was going to paint before juice, but now swaying the opposite...
single pump with 10 batts.

far as paint... pearl white with black marble patterns and swap rims later next year...


----------



## EL TARASCO (Feb 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Vegas Blvd_@Jun 14 2005, 08:11 PM
> *Replacing the front and rear bumpers before painting...
> removing the fender trim after paint no more  :cheesy:
> I was going to paint before juice, but now swaying the opposite...
> ...


nice , im having some parts chromed already and next year juicing my 95


----------



## VEGAS BLVD™ (Jan 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 801Rider_@Jun 14 2005, 06:09 PM
> *Here's a pic of my 91. For sale by the way  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


ah, that looks clean.... how much u asking??


----------



## VEGAS BLVD™ (Jan 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EL GORDO1_@Jun 14 2005, 06:12 PM
> *nice , im having some parts  chromed already  and next year juicing  my 95
> [snapback]3273967[/snapback]​*


that 95 is *CLEANNN* :cheesy:


----------



## EL TARASCO (Feb 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Vegas Blvd_@Jun 14 2005, 08:15 PM
> *that 95 is CLEANNN  :cheesy:
> [snapback]3273981[/snapback]​*


just starting :biggrin:


----------



## LincolnJames (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Vegas Blvd_@Jun 14 2005, 03:44 PM
> *Well... here's a couple of pics of my 91 signature series...
> 
> 
> ...


i honestly hate....i mean hate white wheels ...........but actually they dont look too bad on the lincoln. i dont know why but it evens the whole car out ...


----------



## SixFourClownin (Aug 15, 2004)

Yeah I think it looks good!


----------



## 03townCAR (Jun 12, 2005)




----------



## LincolnJames (Oct 30, 2002)

ttt


----------



## VEGAS BLVD™ (Jan 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LincolnJames_@Jun 14 2005, 07:47 PM
> *i honestly hate....i mean hate white wheels ...........but actually they dont look too bad on the lincoln. i dont know why but it evens the whole car out ...
> [snapback]3274317[/snapback]​*


THANKS! I dont like powdercoated dishes, either but when I saw these rims... I was like man they look nice. Everyone seems to like them around the area. Really stands out, I guess.


----------



## EL TARASCO (Feb 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 03townCAR_@Jun 14 2005, 11:56 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKS NICE :thumbsup:


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@Jun 13 2005, 10:29 PM
> *dont start w/ me.....by the way this is you cali.stylz running home..cause your lady callin
> [snapback]3269790[/snapback]​*


Wow, dunno how you get all these pics of people but good job! Only 1thing wrong, it was your lady that was calling me. Thats why you were able to stay out so late that night uffin: uffin: call it a favor, so you owe me one.


----------



## VEGAS BLVD™ (Jan 2, 2004)

Taken today after gettin washed....


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

ttt


----------



## 91PurplePeopleEater (Dec 25, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## wizard408SJHL (Oct 24, 2004)

Here's my project still workin on it


----------



## jaemanadero (Sep 7, 2004)

majestic series


----------



## Problem Child (Aug 25, 2004)

Anyone have any pics of an 80's style with a hard top, no cloth??????


----------



## white link 93 (Oct 27, 2004)

new paint


----------



## EL TARASCO (Feb 28, 2004)

:0 :biggrin:


----------



## EL TARASCO (Feb 28, 2004)

:scrutinize: :biggrin:


----------



## 1-sic-87 (Apr 11, 2003)

my 91 3 pumps 10 batt


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Problem Child_@Jul 10 2005, 09:09 PM
> *Anyone have any pics of an 80's style with a hard top, no cloth??????
> [snapback]3390853[/snapback]​*


heres mine.
[attachmentid=213739]


----------



## DLK (May 3, 2005)

Any 75 cont.'s ?


----------



## DLK (May 3, 2005)

?


----------



## VEGAS BLVD™ (Jan 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by jaemanadero_@Jul 7 2005, 10:56 PM
> *majestic series
> [snapback]3380198[/snapback]​*


Ohh I like that leafing :thumbsup:


----------



## SetItOff (Mar 4, 2005)

93 TC 214,000 Miles 
2 pump 4 bat setup F/B.


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

-i need to know up where the rear cylinders come thorugh...is there any space between the cylinders and the back seat pillars...









-and also, how many inches are between the two cylinders???


----------



## white link 93 (Oct 27, 2004)

there is about 33 inches betwwen the clyinders and about 4inches between back seat and cylinder!


----------



## VEGAS BLVD™ (Jan 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Vegas Blvd_@Jun 14 2005, 12:44 PM
> *Well... here's a couple of pics of my 91 signature series...
> 
> 
> ...


3600 or best offer. Runs smooth and turns heads with the knock offs. Im looking for a g-body to get me around while i work on something else. :biggrin:


----------



## white link 93 (Oct 27, 2004)

how much for just those k-offs?


----------



## VEGAS BLVD™ (Jan 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by white link 93_@Jul 25 2005, 10:12 AM
> *how much for just those k-offs?
> [snapback]3474379[/snapback]​*


I have something set up with a trade but if it doesnt go through, ill let you know


----------



## white link 93 (Oct 27, 2004)

ok homie just pm me


----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)

My homie's old towncar... ttt


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

heres mine


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

Are these 14's or 15's on this one?


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

Anyone know?


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Aug 25 2005, 09:09 AM~3689206
> *Anyone know?
> *



ALL I KNOW IS THERE FUCKIN BOLT ONS. AND THATS A NONO :nono:


----------



## LincolnJames (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Aug 25 2005, 11:09 AM~3689206
> *Anyone know?
> *


they are 14s so this is what urs will look like ....look at that wheel well gap :nono: :nono: :nono:


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by degre576_@Aug 17 2005, 11:04 PM~3645789
> *heres mine
> *


hey, you cleaned your white walls!!! just fuckin with ya homie...looks nice


----------



## 76SEVILLEMAN (Jun 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Aug 24 2005, 09:03 AM~3682249
> *
> 
> 
> ...


cookie cutters


----------



## Milcc (Jul 14, 2005)

Here is mine got alot to do to it but it will be ready to kicc off the 2006 LRM Tour i dont think i will have it at the Supershow unless i am Hopping it Single Pump Catagory (Sorry about the Big ass Picture)


----------



## Milcc (Jul 14, 2005)

[attachmentid=259413][attachmentid=259414][attachmentid=259416][attachmentid=259420][attachmentid=259421]


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LincolnJames_@Aug 25 2005, 09:36 AM~3689355
> *they are 14s so this is what urs will look like ....look at that wheel well gap :nono:  :nono:  :nono:
> *


shit they look like 15 x8s! :angry: :angry: :angry: 
:nono: :nono: :nono:


----------



## Rickdogg (Aug 20, 2005)

Brown Society's towncar


----------



## twistedtattootx (Sep 8, 2005)

98 lincoln. still got a longtway to go!!


----------



## mrtravieso (Jan 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by twistedtattootx_@Sep 14 2005, 09:00 PM~3817784
> *98 lincoln. still got a longtway to go!!
> *


NICE, LOOKS GOOD, NICE COLOR TOO, ITS NOT TOO BRIGHT, I HATE BRIGHT ASS COLORS ON LUXURY CARS, ESP. NEWER ONES


ONLY THING I'D CHANGE IS THE FENDER TRIM, LOOKS CHEESY, BUT OTHER THAN THAT :thumbsup:


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by twistedtattootx_@Sep 14 2005, 10:00 PM~3817784
> *98 lincoln. still got a longtway to go!!
> *


What color is that?


----------



## specialk11232 (Jun 10, 2005)

heres mine


----------



## specialk11232 (Jun 10, 2005)

heres mine


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

What color is this?


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

ttt 
towncar, towncar, towncar. :biggrin:


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

ttt


----------



## ourstyle (Jan 9, 2004)

nice


----------



## DREEGZ (Apr 22, 2002)

:wave:


----------



## carmona2005 (Aug 18, 2005)

[attachmentid=290459]96 towncar


----------



## Rickdogg (Aug 20, 2005)

heres Brown Society's towncar once again uffin: :machinegun:


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

ttt


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

...update...booty kit done!!!




















let me know what you think...


----------



## Frogg (May 9, 2002)

good to see u got some work done ralphie...looks good


----------



## VEGAS BLVD™ (Jan 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RALPH_DOGG_@Oct 15 2005, 08:06 AM~4005573
> *...update...booty kit done!!!
> 
> 
> ...


Looks good man! I miss my lincoln even though I love my LS


----------



## k gee™ (Jul 29, 2001)

towncars are a nice car..........  
the white one looks good


----------



## Rickdogg (Aug 20, 2005)

heres a few that were at vegas :thumbsup:


----------



## Rickdogg (Aug 20, 2005)

:biggrin: vegas


----------



## CODE BLUE (Aug 9, 2003)

TC

[attachmentid=313787]

[attachmentid=313789]


----------



## CODE BLUE (Aug 9, 2003)

Firme Image C.C. - Utah


----------



## ourstyle (Jan 9, 2004)

nice lin guys


----------



## Guest (Oct 24, 2005)

HERES MY TOWNCAR. IT HAS 14 INCH DAYTONS WITH WIRE SPINNERS.IM THINKIN ABOUT SELLING IT SO IF ANY BODY WANTS IT EMAIL ME AT [email protected]


----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

meanwhile in helsinki, finland..


----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

sum more


----------



## BG PMPN (Dec 5, 2001)

ouch, nice, what's the chick doin', modelling for a photo shoot?

What mag?


----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BG PMPN_@Oct 24 2005, 02:20 PM~4059960
> *ouch, nice, what's the chick doin', modelling for a photo shoot?
> 
> What mag?
> *


Not a mag, it's for a calendar. different cars, different babes, most of em from estonia and russia.


----------



## Guest (Oct 28, 2005)

HERES A PIK OF MY TOWN CAR. ITZ 4 SALE IF YOUR INTERESTED EMAIL ME AT [email protected] IM IN FLORIDA.IT HAS 14 INCH WIREZ WITH SPINNIN WIREZ AND RUNZ GR8.


----------



## 68MERC (May 26, 2003)

98 tc


----------



## Cali Way (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 68MERC_@Nov 27 2005, 05:18 PM~4285593
> *98 tc
> *


VERY nice


----------



## Cali Way (Jan 23, 2005)

My 1995 Town Car


----------



## 68MERC (May 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Cali Way+Nov 27 2005, 05:24 PM~4285959-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nice!! i wish i could stand 3 like that.


----------



## Cali Way (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 68MERC_@Nov 27 2005, 06:48 PM~4286065
> *Nice!! i wish i could stand 3 like that.
> *


what size cylinders in the rear of urs? thats 16s with no chain no nothing. ur rims look like they match perfectly, are they powdercoated or painted, who did em?


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Cali Way_@Nov 27 2005, 05:26 PM~4285968
> *My 1995 Town Car
> *


nice fool...very clean looking!!! reminds me of mine with hre first set of wheels:


----------



## remione1 (Dec 10, 2004)

my 95


----------



## remione1 (Dec 10, 2004)




----------



## remione1 (Dec 10, 2004)




----------



## 68MERC (May 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Cali Way_@Nov 27 2005, 05:57 PM~4286121
> *what size cylinders in the rear of urs?  thats 16s with no chain no nothing.  ur rims look like they match perfectly, are they powdercoated or painted, who did em?
> *


the cylinders are 14's. thanks,the rims are powdercoated. i got them from homeboyz. its called black chrome.


----------



## L-Dogg LoLo (Aug 30, 2004)

Here's a couple of cruising pics of my town car.


----------



## L-Dogg LoLo (Aug 30, 2004)

A couple more sorry if there too big :biggrin:


----------



## EL TARASCO (Feb 28, 2004)

blurry but looks good homie


----------



## L-Dogg LoLo (Aug 30, 2004)

Here's a pic that's not blury but it was before i got the uppers extended.


----------



## L-Dogg LoLo (Aug 30, 2004)

shit its too big but here's another


----------



## L-Dogg LoLo (Aug 30, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## EL TARASCO (Feb 28, 2004)

cool yea i cant wait to put my hydros on mine after xmas :biggrin:


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by EL TARASCO_@Nov 27 2005, 11:30 PM~4288331
> *cool  yea i cant  wait to  put  my hydros  on  mine  after  xmas  :biggrin:
> *


same here buddy...same here!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## EC Rider (Nov 9, 2005)

damn!!!! all these towncars are hot!!!! i just love tc's!!!!!!!!!! its my dream to own a towncar lowlow!!! i plan to get one in the future..... pretty soon actually but hey do they all come with a v8 engine or are some v6? are they gas guzzlers? cause when i get one its gonna b a daily for a while!!!!


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by EC Rider_@Nov 28 2005, 09:30 PM~4294420
> *damn!!!! all these towncars are hot!!!! i just love tc's!!!!!!!!!! its my dream to own a towncar lowlow!!! i plan to get one in the future..... pretty soon actually but hey do they all come with a v8 engine or are some v6? are they gas guzzlers? cause when i get one its gonna b a daily for a while!!!!
> *


all are V8 most come with the 4.6L which isn't too much, but just enough to still be able to get up and go!!!

they ain't too bad on gas...they do better on the freeway, thats for sure...but its not bad...mine is a daily someties....sometimes its my other ride...i switch it up every once in a while...


----------



## EC Rider (Nov 9, 2005)

hey thanks RALPH DOGG!!! thats a nice linc you got there! im really liking it, real clean real nice. :thumbsup: i plan to get one and keep real clean also......... cant wait!!!!!! 
hey i love this topic!!!!!!! lets not let it die already!!!!!!!!!!!!! :uh:


----------



## lowrider 4 life (Nov 11, 2005)

heres mine


----------



## EC Rider (Nov 9, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## EC Rider (Nov 9, 2005)

:0


----------



## EC Rider (Nov 9, 2005)




----------



## EL TARASCO (Feb 28, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## EC Rider (Nov 9, 2005)

just a few northeast rides from where im from.........


----------



## EL TARASCO (Feb 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EC Rider_@Nov 29 2005, 09:15 PM~4302636
> *just a few northeast rides from where im from.........
> *


cool coool


----------



## LOWYALTY1 (Nov 6, 2005)

i love them lincolns :thumbsup:


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

i really like that maroon one, very clean!!!


----------



## EL TARASCO (Feb 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RALPH_DOGG_@Nov 29 2005, 09:20 PM~4302686
> *i really like that maroon one, very clean!!!
> *


pinche ralph u like all the lincs bro :biggrin:


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by EL TARASCO_@Nov 29 2005, 10:24 PM~4302726
> *pinche  ralph  u like  all the lincs  bro  :biggrin:
> *


simon...


----------



## EL TARASCO (Feb 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RALPH_DOGG_@Nov 29 2005, 09:31 PM~4302801
> *simon...
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## VEGAS BLVD™ (Jan 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EC Rider_@Nov 29 2005, 05:08 PM~4301676
> *:biggrin:
> *


Looks clean. I like it.


----------



## EC Rider (Nov 9, 2005)

> jus triying to rep u kno.....


----------



## EC Rider (Nov 9, 2005)

hey im still triying to figure this out, how do u reply to someones quote???


----------



## EL TARASCO (Feb 28, 2004)

u click on this thenm type ur response :biggrin:


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by EC Rider_@Nov 29 2005, 10:35 PM~4302854
> *hey im still triying to figure this out, how do u reply to someones quote???
> *


to the right of some ones post...it has options like "qoute" and shit like that!!!


----------



## EC Rider (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EL TARASCO_@Nov 29 2005, 10:37 PM~4302879
> *u  click  on this  thenm  type ur  response  :biggrin:
> *


got it. thanks. ............ :biggrin:


----------



## THE MAJESTICS TX (Nov 13, 2005)

THE LINCOLIN WAY .LIVE TO RIDE :thumbsup:


----------



## EL TARASCO (Feb 28, 2004)

nice


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by THE MAJESTICS TX_@Nov 29 2005, 10:45 PM~4302962
> *THE LINCOLIN WAY  .LIVE TO RIDE  :thumbsup:
> *


awe you know it bro!!!


----------



## THE MAJESTICS TX (Nov 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RALPH_DOGG_@Nov 29 2005, 10:47 PM~4302991
> *awe you know it bro!!!
> 
> 
> ...


WHAT UP. TAKING IT OUT TO JOES THIS SATURDAY ?


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by THE MAJESTICS TX_@Nov 29 2005, 10:55 PM~4303094
> *WHAT UP. TAKING IT OUT TO JOES THIS SATURDAY ?
> *


let me check if i have to work this weekend....i don't think i do...but ill double check!!!


----------



## THE MAJESTICS TX (Nov 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RALPH_DOGG_@Nov 29 2005, 10:57 PM~4303116
> *let me check if i have to work this weekend....i don't think i do...but ill double check!!!
> *


----------



## OnE BaD (May 24, 2003)

my 93 towncar with 3 pumps 8 batt


----------



## OnE BaD (May 24, 2003)

Another Pic of the My Towncar


----------



## OnE BaD (May 24, 2003)

1 more time


----------



## 4_PLAY! (Oct 26, 2005)

heres one from


----------



## 4_PLAY! (Oct 26, 2005)

:0


----------



## 68MERC (May 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 4_PLAY!_@Nov 30 2005, 01:37 AM~4304454
> *:0
> *


 :0


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by THE MAJESTICS TX_@Nov 29 2005, 10:55 PM~4303094
> *WHAT UP. TAKING IT OUT TO JOES THIS SATURDAY ?
> *


well i checked....i think i jinxed myself, i have "weekend duty"  :angry:


----------



## EC Rider (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OnE BaD_@Nov 30 2005, 12:17 AM~4303938
> *Another Pic of the My Towncar
> 
> 
> ...


very nice! i like :thumbsup:


----------



## OnE BaD (May 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EC Rider_@Nov 30 2005, 03:11 PM~4308298
> *very nice! i like  :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks homie


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OnE BaD_@Nov 29 2005, 10:15 PM~4303927
> *my 93 towncar with  3 pumps 8 batt
> 
> 
> ...



it's alright chuy 



































nah hommie that mutha phucka bad ass..


----------



## OnE BaD (May 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NOTHING BUT TROUBLE_@Nov 30 2005, 05:39 PM~4309321
> *it's alright chuy
> nah hommie that mutha phucka bad ass..
> *


lol :thumbsup: 4 sale


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OnE BaD_@Nov 30 2005, 05:40 PM~4309332
> *lol :thumbsup: 4 sale
> *


ur stupid fool


----------



## OnE BaD (May 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NOTHING BUT TROUBLE_@Nov 30 2005, 05:44 PM~4309359
> *ur stupid fool
> *


 :roflmao: its time for a new project homie


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OnE BaD_@Nov 30 2005, 05:44 PM~4309365
> *:roflmao: its time for a new project homie
> *



go 2 sleep with that shit u sell that car ur laddy will kick you out before the car leaves hommie & u no that mannnnnnnnnnnnnn!!!


----------



## OnE BaD (May 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NOTHING BUT TROUBLE_@Nov 30 2005, 05:48 PM~4309399
> *go 2 sleep with that shit u sell that car ur laddy will kick you out before the car leaves hommie & u no that mannnnnnnnnnnnnn!!!
> *


ha ha ha ha ha she will like the new project it only takes time hoime you know that


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OnE BaD_@Nov 30 2005, 05:49 PM~4309415
> *ha ha ha ha ha she will like the new project it only takes time hoime you know that
> *


and that linc has a new owner your son so just back off that topic about u trying 2 sell it bartolo....


----------



## THE MAJESTICS TX (Nov 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RALPH_DOGG_@Nov 29 2005, 10:57 PM~4303116
> *let me check if i have to work this weekend....i don't think i do...but ill double check!!!
> *


  .next time


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by THE MAJESTICS TX_@Nov 30 2005, 09:30 PM~4310014
> * .next time
> *


simon...actually, i start my lil projects...liek matching paint on the booty kit, finish the trunk redo i started...and the juice!!! 

i will bust out with it again for easter homie...  see ya then...


----------



## Cali Way (Jan 23, 2005)

West Up


----------



## LAC_MASTA (Mar 8, 2004)

if anyone needs chrome rockers for a 80-89 four door....

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...opic=166139&hl=


----------



## eastfresno64 (Dec 9, 2005)

lots of bad ass towncars!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## EL_PASO (May 23, 2005)

more of this kind of body style please


----------



## EL_PASO (May 23, 2005)

:0


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by whitepac_@Dec 17 2005, 09:19 PM~4427088
> *more of this kind of body style please
> *


fix one up homie!!!


----------



## EL_PASO (May 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RALPH_DOGG_@Dec 17 2005, 10:43 PM~4428143
> *fix one up homie!!!
> *


thats what iam planing on dawg i need ideas


----------



## turnin-heads (Jan 20, 2004)

i just brought my 85 home yesterday.... :thumbsup:


----------



## EL_PASO (May 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mr_gbody_@Dec 18 2005, 07:56 AM~4429289
> *i just brought my 85 home yesterday....  :thumbsup:
> *


yes sir i trying on geting a 86


----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER (Dec 22, 2005)

I dont know if any one posted it allready?
black on black


----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER (Dec 22, 2005)

some hoppers :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

1

2

3


----------



## 94TC (Aug 31, 2005)

Some clean ass Townies! Can't wait to start my 94 in the summer. L8R homies


----------



## 1 sic 86 (Jun 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by wesleywax_@Apr 15 2003, 06:09 PM~613720
> *:dunno: Help Me Out.....
> *


thats a rollerz only plaque


----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER (Dec 22, 2005)

TWO MORE HOPPER!!!
1

2


----------



## Crazy T 71 Monte (Sep 19, 2005)

Can someone post up an 86 i dunno what they look like but i might one for my girl


----------



## let_it_go (Jan 8, 2006)

COLDBLOODED_CC
NEBRASKA CHAPTER 
SENDING SHOUTS OUT TO ALL THE BIG BODY LINCOLNS KEEP RIDIN HOMIES


----------



## Big Butch C (Dec 6, 2002)

ttt...and yeah i still got the town car...kinda...bought a 97 model..hooked it up..but it ain't nothing oldschool about it.. its hot rodded and dubed...but the paint job is pur lo lo...ill post pics some time..it will be at the Panama City Spring Flig sportin new guts and NOS wet kit on the fresh block


----------



## CAMEL (Sep 15, 2005)

NICE TOWNCARS I WISH I HAD BETTER PICS OF MINE 93 [attachmentid=445790]


----------



## CAMEL (Sep 15, 2005)

SHE'S GETTIN A MAKE OVER NEXT WEEK


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)

:0 :0 :0


----------



## BG PMPN (Dec 5, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Fleetwood Rider_@Feb 3 2006, 02:04 AM~4760697
> *:0  :0  :0
> *


WTF?!!!

doing a burnout in the middle of an intersection WHILE HOPPING?!

ganxter
:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## CAMEL (Sep 15, 2005)

TTT


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

Damm look at the car's in that pic ! ! ! !
That has to be the badest I ever seen .........
:worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## Cali Way (Jan 23, 2005)

good god man, do anyone have this on video? they all over the roads


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Big Butch C_@Feb 2 2006, 11:03 AM~4757267
> *ttt...and yeah i still got the town car...kinda...bought a 97 model..hooked it up..but it ain't nothing oldschool about it.. its hot rodded and dubed...but the paint job is pur lo lo...ill post pics some time..it will be at the Panama City Spring Flig sportin new guts and NOS wet kit on the fresh block
> *


oh shit...the topics starter is back...damn, you haven't posted in a while!!! i thought you had forgot about you'r thread man...


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

dylan the reason it looks familiar is i think from the shows here in olympia,and if pictures show right it had some paintwork done at S.I. CUSTOMS,they have pix of it up on the wall there,thats how i recognize it,.


----------



## TOE-KNEE (Aug 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOUSCAMEL_@Feb 2 2006, 12:23 PM~4757709
> *SHE'S GETTIN A MAKE OVER NEXT WEEK
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

ttt any more guys.


----------



## Chevillacs (Oct 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Fleetwood Rider_@Feb 2 2006, 07:04 PM~4760697
> *:0  :0  :0
> *


 :biggrin: :dunno: :uh: bored :biggrin:


----------



## Cali Way (Jan 23, 2005)

That pic made me go do a lil suttin on the streets


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

nice gas hoppin.


----------



## KJ-5 (Oct 7, 2004)

just bought a 90 tc keep it coming


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

still aint buyin a t-c ill stick with my car.


----------



## Cali Way (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by g-body_@Feb 5 2006, 03:06 AM~4779498
> *:biggrin:  :dunno:  :uh: bored :biggrin:
> *


ahahahaha i was rollin when i jus realized the one up by the turn signal


----------



## kinglincoln (Aug 25, 2005)

Something from a few years back in El Paso Civic Center


----------



## kinglincoln (Aug 25, 2005)

Same Show


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

[attachmentid=478058]
[attachmentid=478059]
[attachmentid=478060]


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## ICECOLD63 (Jan 22, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## HEARTBREAKER (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THE MAJESTICS TX_@Nov 29 2005, 08:45 PM~4302962
> *THE LINCOLIN WAY  .LIVE TO RIDE  :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

heres a _"once in a lifetime oporrtunity"_ picture...our bas commander let us take our pov's (personal owned vehicles) on the flightline and take pictures of our rides!!!

heres my ride with the mach-barrier breaker B-1 bomber...









and of coarse the proud owner himself...










i just had to share these because it really was a _"once in a lifetime oporrtunity"_ who knows when they'll let us do it again!!!


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)




----------



## Sonu (Apr 15, 2005)

Here is mine on Bags from Toronto


----------



## Cali Way (Jan 23, 2005)

West Up


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Cali Way_@Mar 13 2006, 11:27 AM~5038730
> *West Up
> *


lookin good homie...


----------



## KJ-5 (Oct 7, 2004)

nice pics ralph dogg got any more :thumbsup:


----------



## BIGG-CEE (Aug 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Cali Way_@Mar 13 2006, 08:27 AM~5038730
> *West Up
> *


MY FAV. 4DR. STREET CAR.! BUT STILL CLOWNIN, THAT SHIT HAS A NICE FRONT LOCK UP.! :biggrin:


----------



## BIGG-CEE (Aug 2, 2005)

POST OF PIC OF THE SETUP CALI WAY OF UR TOWN CAR....SUPER CLEAN.!


----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER (Dec 22, 2005)




----------



## lo4lyf (Jul 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN-305-HOPPER_@Mar 18 2006, 01:21 PM~5074920
> *
> 
> 
> ...


more pics of this lincoln!


----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER (Dec 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lo4lyf_@Mar 18 2006, 01:02 PM~5075109
> *more pics of this lincoln!
> *


----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER (Dec 22, 2005)

here's another hopper


----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER (Dec 22, 2005)

last one


----------



## 1-sic-87 (Apr 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lo4lyf_@Mar 18 2006, 01:02 PM~5075109
> *more pics of this lincoln!
> *


here tha int is this bitch is nuts


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by KJ-5_@Mar 16 2006, 06:43 PM~5062599
> *nice pics ralph dogg got any more :thumbsup:
> *


thanks...and i 
sure do homie...go here: 

my car page on cardomain


----------



## Eric (Jun 21, 2004)

Just joined the club...


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Eric_@Apr 9 2006, 10:25 AM~5206696
> *Just joined the club...
> 
> 
> ...


nice...some dark blue matching spoke 13's would look beautiful on it...!!!


----------



## SiLvErReGaL (Mar 11, 2005)

my TC


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

my town car


----------



## Cali Way (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGG-CEE_@Mar 16 2006, 10:16 PM~5063604
> *POST OF PIC OF THE SETUP CALI WAY OF UR TOWN CAR....SUPER CLEAN.!
> *


haha thanks man, and super simple but ey thats how i like it, we keeps it street, puddles in the trunk n all, haha, big thanks to BckBmpr84 for the install n always bein the only one to work on my cars. ya'll be seein more of it in the new Switch Videos comin real soon


----------



## SiLvErReGaL (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Cali Way_@Apr 9 2006, 03:07 PM~5208180
> *haha thanks man, and super simple but ey thats how i like it, we keeps it street, puddles in the trunk n all, haha, big thanks to BckBmpr84 for the install n always bein the only one to work on my cars.  ya'll be seein more of it in the new Switch Videos comin real soon
> *



VERY NICE HOMIE!!!


----------



## Cali Way (Jan 23, 2005)

Always street


----------



## 91PurplePeopleEater (Dec 25, 2003)

:biggrin: :biggrin: mine


----------



## 91PurplePeopleEater (Dec 25, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## 91PurplePeopleEater (Dec 25, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## 91PurplePeopleEater (Dec 25, 2003)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 91PurplePeopleEater (Dec 25, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## mr.fleetwood (Oct 1, 2003)

the homie mikey's lincoln (uceelpaso) he's gone a long way with his car and has some new things in store for everybody...


----------



## UCEELPASO (Feb 5, 2006)

This was the car like 3 or 4 months ago. right now its getting painted


----------



## UCEELPASO (Feb 5, 2006)

This is the interior on my baby


----------



## UCEELPASO (Feb 5, 2006)

Another one


----------



## UCEELPASO (Feb 5, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## UCEELPASO (Feb 5, 2006)

Raul Ortiz Pinstriped my baby


----------



## UCEELPASO (Feb 5, 2006)

what do you think doggy!!


----------



## UCEELPASO (Feb 5, 2006)

this is what happened when i asked my wife to give me ideas on how to paint my car.


----------



## UCEELPASO (Feb 5, 2006)

A little correction.


----------



## UCEELPASO (Feb 5, 2006)

post more pics of my car
eh guey where are the pictures from the hooters show last year


----------



## UCEELPASO (Feb 5, 2006)

hey mr. fleetwood how do i put my car on the little picture instead of that bomb


----------



## 2low2rl (Jun 21, 2004)

its my car but i took some pics with my buddy on it for there flyers.


----------



## Eric (Jun 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RALPH_DOGG_@Apr 9 2006, 10:29 AM~5206717
> *nice...some dark blue matching spoke 13's would look beautiful on it...!!!
> *


thanks, my thoughts exactly

matter of fact, I like this TC so much, I'm thinking about trading in my daily so that I can buy another


----------



## mr.fleetwood (Oct 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by UCEELPASO_@Apr 9 2006, 04:28 PM~5208467
> *hey mr. fleetwood how do i put my car on the little picture instead of that bomb
> *


you cant anymore only people who have been registered before too bad cookies!!! and i dont have any more pix of the ranfla carnal sorry.........


----------



## 2low2rl (Jun 21, 2004)

its my car but i took some pics with my buddy on it for there flyers.


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

my towncar 2001 cartier


----------



## shotcaller818 (Feb 18, 2006)

heres my 92 la out


----------



## 1-sic-87 (Apr 11, 2003)

nice color

any set up pics??


----------



## phx rider (Aug 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 2low2rl_@Apr 11 2006, 12:13 PM~5220328
> *its my car but i took some pics with my buddy on it for there flyers.
> 
> 
> ...



damn thats nice but those are some big ass tires


----------



## 2low2rl (Jun 21, 2004)

not really


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 2low2rl_@Apr 12 2006, 02:16 AM~5224503
> *not really
> 
> 
> ...


185/75/14...??? :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


thats what these were...!!! 

:thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown:


----------



## PantyDropper (Dec 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by UCEELPASO_@Apr 9 2006, 06:07 PM~5208378
> *this is what happened when i asked my wife to give me ideas on how to paint my car.
> *


[attachmentid=535248]
:0


----------



## slowmotion (Mar 10, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

odd ball question...have any of you guys efver remove the back seat???


----------



## Cali Way (Jan 23, 2005)

like for good or jus to run wires? i have to run wires


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RALPH_DOGG_@Apr 12 2006, 08:34 PM~5230270
> *odd ball question...have any of you guys efver remove the back seat???
> *



yes its not that hard. PM me for some info.


----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER (Dec 22, 2005)

I know it ant on 13's but on the other hand it has hydros


----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER (Dec 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by shotcaller818_@Apr 11 2006, 08:48 PM~5223586
> *heres my 92 la out
> *


damn that clean homie!!!!


----------



## shotcaller818 (Feb 18, 2006)

thanxs ! that green one is clean how much movement do u get with the 20s


----------



## SiLvErReGaL (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PantyDropper_@Apr 12 2006, 06:31 PM~5229595
> *[attachmentid=535248]
> :0
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 
What color is that....????


----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER (Dec 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by shotcaller818_@Apr 13 2006, 04:55 PM~5236112
> *thanxs ! that green one is clean how much movement do u get with the 20s
> *


it ant mine homie sorry


----------



## Cali Way (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 2low2rl_@Apr 11 2006, 03:13 PM~5220328
> *its my car but i took some pics with my buddy on it for there flyers.
> 
> 
> ...


very nice, me n my boy did a photo shoot n a couple pics had my town car in it, will post in a few


----------



## Cali Way (Jan 23, 2005)

Just a couple shots from our album photoshoot with my 95 and Fresnosuenos 98


----------



## Cali Way (Jan 23, 2005)

Nother


----------



## OnE BaD (May 24, 2003)

Here are some New Pic's of My Licoln


----------



## Cali Way (Jan 23, 2005)

haha theres a wheel in the bottom of ur trunk... interestin


----------



## OnE BaD (May 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Cali Way_@Apr 14 2006, 05:19 PM~5243753
> *haha theres a wheel in the bottom of ur trunk... interestin
> *


 :thumbsup: Thats right homie


----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHUY 818_@Apr 14 2006, 04:59 PM~5243665
> *Here are some New Pic's of My Licoln
> 
> 
> ...


lookin good :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

give u props never seen a wheel under the trunk like that


----------



## PantyDropper (Dec 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cartier01_@Apr 15 2006, 02:35 AM~5245765
> *give u props never seen a wheel under the trunk like that
> *


thats what i was thinking...looks good


----------



## OnE BaD (May 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cartier01_@Apr 14 2006, 11:35 PM~5245765
> *give u props never seen a wheel under the trunk like that
> *


Thank's homie you know something diff.


----------



## OnE BaD (May 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PantyDropper_@Apr 15 2006, 10:00 AM~5247360
> *thats what i was thinking...looks good
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## low63 (Mar 13, 2003)

:thumbsup:


----------



## chaddyb (Mar 7, 2002)

picked up my third one of these yesterday


----------



## Cali Way (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chaddyb_@Apr 15 2006, 05:22 PM~5248856
> *picked up my third one of these yesterday
> *


BASTARD!....... know of any others?


----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER (Dec 22, 2005)

Cali Way

I just wanted to know do you guys have your hangouts in front of the magic mall


----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER (Dec 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHUY 818_@Apr 14 2006, 04:59 PM~5243665
> *Here are some New Pic's of My Licoln
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## Cali Way (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN-305-HOPPER_@Apr 16 2006, 03:00 PM~5253717
> *Cali Way
> 
> I just wanted to know do you guys have your hangouts in front of the magic mall
> *


naw but a few of us hit it up like every saturday, its the place to be seen, u ever go? we bout to go hit it now n then the parks... easter sunday and its a GREAT fuckin day out n i jus woke up from a nap.


----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER (Dec 22, 2005)

damn I will love to but I live in miami...I use to hang in front on that mall like every saturday.well you be easy homie an take care.


----------



## Cali Way (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN-305-HOPPER_@Apr 16 2006, 04:01 PM~5254029
> *damn I will love to but I live in miami...I use to hang in front on that mall like every saturday.well you be easy homie an take care.
> *


yea thats the spot man. i jus got in from Allen park off John Young and Columbia, mannn that shit was so crazy, they was lovin the linc n i was givin it up in traffic but aint had nobody ridin with my but my dog so I had no one to record the shit, haha it sucks


----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER (Dec 22, 2005)

damn that sucks...well there will be a next time you know!!!!


----------



## Cali Way (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN-305-HOPPER_@Apr 16 2006, 09:49 PM~5255599
> *damn that sucks...well there will be a next time you know!!!!
> *


yep... Memorial Day at Wet N Wild n International drive :biggrin:


----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER (Dec 22, 2005)

hell ya!!!!!!!!!!!!!!do ppl still post at that super wall mart thats on sandlake road?


----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER (Dec 22, 2005)

oh shit I mean johnyoung park way


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

just bought one of these...lots of plans for it!!!


----------



## BORDERTOWNCLOWN'N (Apr 12, 2006)

LINCOLNS AND LACS BIOTCH!!!!


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RALPH_DOGG_@Apr 20 2006, 04:28 PM~5281526
> *just bought one of these...lots of plans for it!!!
> 
> 
> ...


never seen one of those before, could look really dope with some wires, and some work!!! you will have to post some progress pics of that!!


----------



## THE MAJESTICS TX (Nov 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN-305-HOPPER_@Apr 16 2006, 10:12 PM~5256100
> *hell ya!!!!!!!!!!!!!!do ppl still post at that super wall mart thats on sandlake road?
> *


 :thumbsup: bump


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

!!!...i just took a pic of my ride that made me fall in love that much more with it...!!!


----------



## Cali Way (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RALPH_DOGG_@Apr 23 2006, 08:20 PM~5299014
> *!!!...i just took a pic of my ride that made me fall in love that much more with it...!!!
> 
> 
> ...


very nice lookin man, i jus STILL dont know how i feel bout that grille, but its lookin good


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Cali Way_@Apr 23 2006, 11:11 PM~5300417
> *very nice lookin man, i jus STILL dont know how i feel bout that grille, but its lookin good
> *


thanks homie...belive me, it grew on me!!!


----------



## FUTURERIDER™ (Mar 15, 2006)

http://i3.tinypic.com/whkwo4.jpg

comeing out this summer juiced


----------



## FUTURERIDER™ (Mar 15, 2006)




----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Apr 24 2006, 07:03 AM~5301863
> *
> 
> 
> ...


That was a good picture of SS car. Wonder who took it. :biggrin:


----------



## NONSENCE-RIDER (Mar 3, 2006)

whats the average rear cyclinder size on the rear of most if these lincolns? cause im thinking of putting 16" in the rear of mine this week... and mods to get hight lock up in the rear other then extended swing arms?


----------



## Frogg (May 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NONSENCE-RIDER_@Apr 26 2006, 08:44 AM~5316900
> *whats the average rear cyclinder size on the rear of most if these lincolns? cause im thinking of putting 16" in the rear of mine this week... and mods to get hight lock up in the rear other then extended swing arms?
> *


most do 12''s. when u go above then it requires more work.

drop the mounts, extend trailing arms, slip driveshaft, extend brake lines. and keep a lot of coil in the rear


----------



## FUTURERIDER™ (Mar 15, 2006)

this is a town car from t.o


----------



## FUTURERIDER™ (Mar 15, 2006)




----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

does anybody know if the driver door windows are the same on the 90-94 and the 95-97 towncars???


----------



## WhitePapi2006 (Jan 21, 2004)

95 96 97 lincoln towncar headlights for sale brand new used for 1 day get at me if anyone is interested NO SHIPPING located in central FL


----------



## 68cut (Jun 11, 2003)

My new daily driver, 1990 I got to get some white wall on her but for the 80 miles a day I drive I will keep the bolt ons for now.


----------



## ROLLOUT12183 (May 13, 2003)

Here is my daily 96 TC


----------



## Eric (Jun 21, 2004)

what size are those tires?


----------



## Cali Way (Jan 23, 2005)

High Hitter Hydraulics - Orlando


----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RALPH_DOGG_@Apr 25 2006, 01:48 AM~5305742
> *thanks homie...belive me, it grew on me!!!
> *


I dont understand why people always has to put that grill down, you never hear anyone complain about an e&g or doghouse grill on a caddy. :dunno:


----------



## Cali Way (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Silentdawg_@May 14 2006, 05:37 AM~5425794
> *I dont understand why people always has to put that grill down, you never hear anyone complain about an e&g or doghouse grill on a caddy.  :dunno:
> *


not puttin it down... it jus takes a minute to grow on you... jus like he said. it jus looks more right on a cadillac, guess that they have all the chrome n trim in the front and bumper while lincoln has a smoother front end so the curved grille looks "right", thats all.


----------



## mrtravieso (Jan 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Cali Way_@May 14 2006, 07:40 AM~5426052
> *not puttin it down... it jus takes a minute to grow on you... jus like he said.  it jus looks more right on a cadillac, guess that they have all the chrome n trim in the front and bumper while lincoln has a smoother front end so the curved grille looks "right", thats all.
> *


THAT'S SOMEWHAT TRUE, IT DOES TAKE A MINUTE TO GROW ON U, WEN I HAD MINE I THOUGHT ABOUT IT REALLLL HARD IF I WANTED TO KEEP IT, BUT FUCK IT, IT GREW ON ME, IT WAS THE SHITTT , I SWAPPED IT PROBABLY HALF A DOZEN TIMES BEFORE I MADE UP MY MIND :biggrin:


----------



## FUTURERIDER™ (Mar 15, 2006)




----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FUTURERIDER™_@May 15 2006, 01:43 AM~5428971
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looks like someone popped his bags...





















j/k :biggrin: 
but that car seriously needs some wires.


----------



## Cali Way (Jan 23, 2005)

***MY CAR IS FOR SALE***


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=262137


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mrtravieso_@May 14 2006, 01:36 PM~5427018
> *THAT'S SOMEWHAT TRUE, IT DOES TAKE A MINUTE TO GROW ON U, WEN I HAD MINE I THOUGHT ABOUT IT REALLLL HARD IF I WANTED TO KEEP IT, BUT FUCK IT, IT GREW ON ME, IT WAS THE SHITTT , I SWAPPED IT PROBABLY HALF A DOZEN TIMES BEFORE I MADE UP MY MIND :biggrin:
> *


shit not me...i've wanted one since the day i got my lincoln (april/may 2002) and as soon as i got it, i installed it and it hasn't come off since!!!


----------



## 95ltc (Jan 11, 2006)

Gotta love the Lincoln...


----------



## So Cal Cadillac Pimp (Jan 27, 2005)

This is my new 03 TC. If you dont want your rims to stick out like mine you better get someone that knows how to work with aluminum or do a frame swap with an older one. These new lincolns have a completely different suspension. Any suggestions for me?


----------



## 95ltc (Jan 11, 2006)

check Lincolnsonline.....


----------



## Cali Way (Jan 23, 2005)

On The Streets Every Damn Day


----------



## 95ltc (Jan 11, 2006)

Thats badass. Have you had any offers on it


----------



## Cali Way (Jan 23, 2005)




----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER (Dec 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Cali Way_@May 30 2006, 05:31 AM~5518627
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin: let me be the first one on your list once you start saleing your line of dvds :biggrin:


----------



## 95ltc (Jan 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Cali Way_@May 30 2006, 04:31 AM~5518627
> *
> 
> 
> ...



I gotta ge me some chucks!


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

TTT


----------



## 68cut (Jun 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Cali Way_@May 28 2006, 07:03 AM~5508873
> *On The Streets Every Damn Day
> 
> 
> ...




nice


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

what all is involved in extending the tubular a-arms on a 94 TC


----------



## KJ-5 (Oct 7, 2004)

my trunk lid motor sometimes works and other times doesnt any tips ?


----------



## KJ-5 (Oct 7, 2004)

yo trudawg if you want you could just swich your front suspension for a 1990 it comes with regular a arms but you would have 2 swich your spindels and every thing all that front suspension is onlly 4 the 1990


----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)




----------



## 68MERC (May 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by G Style_@Jun 10 2006, 04:06 PM~5585633
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 95ltc (Jan 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by G Style_@Jun 10 2006, 01:06 PM~5585633
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Is that a 90-94 I see with 95-97 taillights? lol


----------



## MarquisPlaya (Jan 23, 2005)

i keep pulling my rear transmission seal out and i was wondering if any1 else has/had that problem? I got 14" cylinders in the rear, trailing arms dropped 2"? I plan on getting a slip yoke real soon will that fix it or is there something special with the seal? thanks


----------



## MarquisPlaya (Jan 23, 2005)

o ya its a 91 tc


----------



## UniquesAZ (Jul 16, 2004)




----------



## G_body_Jon (Dec 1, 2005)

I love these cars!!!!!!! I'm startin to like them even better than g bodies. I just got this one about a month ago needs a lot of work still. I think I want it to be red with red & white interior


----------



## 95ltc (Jan 11, 2006)

I love em too!!!


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

is it hard to change the spindel ? cause i dont wanna have wishbones


----------



## foshizzle (Mar 6, 2005)

*808 STATE*


----------



## foshizzle (Mar 6, 2005)

:biggrin: I had all chrome but changed it to black dish


----------



## Mixteco (Apr 3, 2006)

*this fest gives me all kinds if ideas :biggrin: *


----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by foshizzle_@Jun 17 2006, 02:19 AM~5621809
> *:biggrin: I had all chrome but changed it to black dish
> 
> 
> ...


nice


----------



## Cali Way (Jan 23, 2005)




----------



## Cali Way (Jan 23, 2005)

I love my 95 front :biggrin:


----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER (Dec 22, 2005)

T
T
T


----------



## 650 LiNCoLn (Dec 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by foshizzle_@Jun 17 2006, 12:19 AM~5621809
> *:biggrin: I had all chrome but changed it to black dish
> 
> 
> ...


very nice.! :biggrin:


----------



## B_ROCK (May 22, 2006)

88 Lincoln Towncar JACK!


----------



## 650 LiNCoLn (Dec 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by B_ROCK_@Jun 29 2006, 08:47 PM~5692141
> *88 Lincoln Towncar JACK!
> 
> 
> ...


nice.! clean ride.!


----------



## Mixteco (Apr 3, 2006)

*nice and clean...did U tint tha rear lights?*


----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER (Dec 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by B_ROCK_@Jun 29 2006, 09:47 PM~5692141
> *88 Lincoln Towncar JACK!
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: FUCKIN CLEAN


----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER (Dec 22, 2005)




----------



## 95ltc (Jan 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Cali Way_@Jun 27 2006, 04:36 AM~5675287
> *I love my 95 front  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



Wheres the holes from the license plate?


----------



## 95ltc (Jan 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by B_ROCK_@Jun 29 2006, 08:47 PM~5692141
> *88 Lincoln Towncar JACK!
> 
> 
> ...



Very nice, ever think of getting a continental kit??


----------



## UCEELPASO (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MaDToWn LiNCoLn_@Jun 29 2006, 07:42 PM~5691617
> *very nice.! :biggrin:
> *


Looks very good it makes me feel like someone is gonna lower the rear window and start shooting with a machine gun. It really looks Mobbster.


----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)

<----- :biggrin:


----------



## Cali Way (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 95ltc_@Jul 2 2006, 06:50 PM~5704243
> *Wheres the holes from the license plate?
> *


were filled.. but u can see where one comin back through. i got a new license plate bracket i need to get on there though.


----------



## vegascutty (Jul 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN-305-HOPPER_@Jul 2 2006, 11:34 AM~5703235
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## Mixteco (Apr 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by B_ROCK_@Jun 30 2006, 12:47 AM~5692141
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*this is my favorite pic of that town car :biggrin: *


----------



## mrtravieso (Jan 12, 2003)

I DONT THINK I SHARED THESE IN HERE YET :0


----------



## Mixteco (Apr 3, 2006)

:0 :0 *is that a 'vert? is it stock??? :0 :0 *


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

:0 *nahhhhh that shit isnt real yo !* even tho the back door looks shorten and da front extended :0


----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

prolly not the first to ask, but is it alot that needs work i ya wanna change a '90 front clip to a '95 or is it '96? no need for the newer fenders, right?


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

it's 95-97 clip and you do need fenders cause the lights are smaller in the front.


----------



## mrtravieso (Jan 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mixteco+Jul 8 2006, 11:59 AM~5736885-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


its very real, only had camera phone so they aint good pics, but i took a few


----------



## mrtravieso (Jan 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Silentdawg_@Jul 10 2006, 04:35 PM~5748794
> *prolly not the first to ask, but is it alot that needs work i ya wanna change a '90 front clip to a '95 or is it '96? no need for the newer fenders, right?
> 
> 
> ...


i believe it's the same hood, fenders are different, and the side moldings are rear bumper is different

i also suggest changing the rear reflector panel, since the 95-97 is a lot nicer, an dhas some chrome on it


----------



## Cali Way (Jan 23, 2005)

and the side mirrors too... i like the painted better than the chrome ones


----------



## Cali Way (Jan 23, 2005)




----------



## mrtravieso (Jan 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Cali Way_@Jul 10 2006, 07:35 PM~5749951
> *and the side mirrors too... i like the painted better than the chrome ones
> *


YEA THEY'RE BIGGGER :biggrin:


----------



## LowSider (May 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mrtravieso_@Jul 10 2006, 06:54 PM~5749665
> *yeah, convertible, all stock, some mid 40 year old white guy was pumping gas down the street, i almost shit my pants
> its very real, only had camera phone so they aint good pics, but i took a few
> *



workin vert or just chopped?


----------



## mrtravieso (Jan 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LowSider_@Jul 10 2006, 09:39 PM~5750403
> *workin vert or just chopped?
> *


from what i coudl see it had a working top underneath the boot

but i could be wrong, had no pillars either

i imagine this was done by one of the custom convertible/carriage companies out there like the ones that do the limos n shit, it looked amazing tho


----------



## LowSider (May 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 96' lincoln_@Jul 10 2006, 04:21 PM~5748730
> *:0    nahhhhh that shit isnt real yo ! even tho the back door looks shorten and da front extended  :0
> *



those doors are stock dummy :uh:


----------



## Cali Way (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mrtravieso_@Jul 11 2006, 12:06 AM~5750257
> *YEA THEY'RE BIGGGER :biggrin:
> *


yessir, i know a lot of people who leave the chrome mirrors cuz "they look better" but i aint buyin that one, haha


----------



## tical killa beez (Oct 30, 2003)

wow this makes me miss my old town car


----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mrtravieso_@Jul 11 2006, 02:56 AM~5749681
> *i believe it's the same hood, fenders are different, and the side moldings are rear bumper is different
> 
> i also suggest changing the rear reflector panel, since the 95-97 is a lot nicer, an dhas some chrome on it
> ...


k thanx for the info homie! 

Cali Way, your 3-wheel is sick :thumbsup:


----------



## 95ltc (Jan 11, 2006)

I saw a vert Tc on ebay once, but the roof had just been chopped off! Also for changing a pre 95 into a 95, you should change the chrome on the doors.


----------



## lincolnondubz (Jun 14, 2006)




----------



## 95ltc (Jan 11, 2006)

I like those lights.. :thumbsup:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 95ltc_@Jul 13 2006, 10:24 AM~5766398
> *I like those lights.. :thumbsup:
> *



x2


----------



## Rawville (Dec 28, 2005)

T.T.T.


----------



## kinglincoln (Aug 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lincolnondubz_@Jul 13 2006, 04:24 AM~5765158
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Wow! your ride looks alot like my 1996 signature tc. Mine is grey with 17"s. showtime equipped #13 marzocchi's 10 switches 6 batteries...will post pic of it tomorrow!


----------



## ucechevy1965 (Oct 30, 2005)

<------


----------



## The Modeling Pimp (Sep 14, 2003)

just got this thing the other day


----------



## vegascutty (Jul 14, 2005)




----------



## kinglincoln (Aug 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by The Modeling Pimp_@Jul 22 2006, 10:49 AM~5821715
> *just got this thing the other day
> 
> 
> ...


What are you gonna do to it


----------



## Royalty (Nov 27, 2001)

> _Originally posted by 96' lincoln_@Jul 10 2006, 07:57 PM~5749342
> *it's 95-97 clip and you do need fenders cause the lights are smaller in the front.
> *



the ferders are the same ,the bummper cover fills in what the lights dont


----------



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)

3 SUNROOF back in the days r.i.p c.c.


----------



## malibu83 (Feb 19, 2005)




----------



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)




----------



## midwest_swang (Jan 16, 2004)

My 94 Towncar


----------



## Roma (Mar 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Silentdawg_@Jul 10 2006, 08:35 PM~5748794
> *prolly not the first to ask, but is it alot that needs work i ya wanna change a '90 front clip to a '95 or is it '96? no need for the newer fenders, right?
> 
> 
> ...


 Actually bro.... If I am not mistaken you do not need to change the fenders on the update as the front bumper piece extends up to fill the space for the narrower headlights.


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by malibu83_@Jul 25 2006, 07:26 PM~5842031
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats tight, only if it had 13's made the same way


----------



## malibu83 (Feb 19, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## malibu83 (Feb 19, 2005)

14's


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

i love this pic of my ride...looks fucken mean!!!


----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)

<<<< :biggrin:


----------



## lowrider 4 life (Nov 11, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## lowrider 4 life (Nov 11, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Cali Way (Jan 23, 2005)

ey MALIBU, looks great on 14s, specially that 2nd pic with the whole car up. painted all the side moldin huh, interestin, looks good


----------



## 93TC_64IMP (Nov 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Roma_@Jul 27 2006, 11:27 PM~5856926
> *Actually bro.... If I am not mistaken you do not need to change the fenders on the update as the front bumper piece extends up to fill the space for the narrower headlights.
> *


you don't need to change the fenders

the bumper only is raised up to fill the gap in the place where the bigger headlight would have been, take a look at this pic, you can see what I'm talkin about


----------



## TOE-KNEE (Aug 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RALPH_DOGG_@Jul 28 2006, 11:05 PM~5862245
> *i love this pic of my ride...looks fucken mean!!!
> 
> 
> ...


nice.. the grill sets it off..


----------



## TOE-KNEE (Aug 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Cali Way_@May 28 2006, 09:03 AM~5508873
> *On The Streets Every Damn Day
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## TOE-KNEE (Aug 18, 2005)

my 90 lincoln potato chippin.


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by luxuriouslincoln90_@Aug 1 2006, 03:16 PM~5882607
> *nice.. the grill sets it off..
> *


awe yeah, you know it brutha...!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)




----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Aug 2 2006, 02:46 PM~5890157
> *
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKS GOOD HOMIE


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MEXICANPOISON_@Aug 2 2006, 04:51 PM~5891241
> *LOOKS  GOOD    HOMIE
> *


THANX BRO.


----------



## Mixteco (Apr 3, 2006)

*thas a sick town car lil criminal *


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mixteco_@Aug 3 2006, 08:12 PM~5899716
> *thas a sick town car lil criminal
> *


4$HO BRO.THANX!JUZ ONE MORE PIC


----------



## Mixteco (Apr 3, 2006)

*keep adding those pics homie
*


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

:biggrin: my 2 babys


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

posts have a habit of dying after I post. wtf


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 2003TownCar_@Aug 10 2006, 01:34 PM~5941398
> *posts have a habit of dying after I post.  wtf
> *


naw, this one will be alright!!!  what year is your older lincoln, looks pretty sweet!!!


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

hey guys whats this light bulb here do, is it part of the turn signal, or just a parking light, both sides went out...little help please!!! :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

a little treat for my towncar fanatics in here...check this shit out, its a 57 lincoln something??? but it has the engine & interior from a 90's towncar, thats fucken sweet, i don't care who you are!! check it...










































pretty fucken sweet huh???


----------



## 93TC_64IMP (Nov 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RALPH_DOGG_@Aug 10 2006, 12:55 PM~5941909
> *a little treat for my towncar fanatics in here...check this shit out, its a 57 lincoln something???  but it has the engine & interior from a 90's towncar, thats fucken sweet, i don't care who you are!!  check it...
> 
> 
> ...


sweet, now he can valve seals on a regular basis too... just kiddin, some nice work with the dash for sure


----------



## BeAnZ (Feb 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RALPH_DOGG_@Aug 10 2006, 12:34 PM~5941760
> *hey guys whats this light bulb here do, is it part of the turn signal, or just a parking light, both sides went out...little help please!!!  :biggrin:  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


It turns on and stays on when your turn signal turns on.....it shines light to where you are turning more or less.....thats a bad ass grill you got on your linc


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BeAnZ_@Aug 10 2006, 06:11 PM~5943045
> *It turns on and stays on when your turn signal turns on.....it shines light to where you are turning more or less.....thats a bad ass grill you got on your linc
> *


that one works...i mean the amber looking one, is it just a parking light or a turn signal as well???


----------



## mrtravieso (Jan 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RALPH_DOGG_@Aug 10 2006, 08:35 PM~5944617
> *that one works...i mean the amber looking one, is it just a parking light or a turn signal as well???
> *


i believe the amber is just a reflector homie


----------



## N-Do (Aug 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHAVO313_@Jan 6 2005, 07:45 PM~2578952
> *REPRESENTING GOOD TIMES C C  DETROIT MICHIGAN ...
> 
> 
> ...



anyone know this color? Im thinkin bout doin a mark vii in a similar color.

any mark pics anyone?


----------



## jojo (Apr 18, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

my Mark VI is an 82.

The car wit the new Towncar interior is a 1956 Lincoln Premier. 

I think the coolest thing about that car is the OG interior! =(


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mrtravieso_@Aug 10 2006, 11:10 PM~5945046
> *i believe the amber is just a reflector homie
> *


nah man, there was a light on before, i just don't remember if it was a turn signal or just a parking light though...


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RALPH_DOGG_@Aug 11 2006, 12:04 PM~5947966
> *nah man, there was a light on before, i just don't remember if it was a turn signal or just a parking light though...
> *


i found a pic of the light i was talking about...its lit up in this pic!!!


----------



## Mixteco (Apr 3, 2006)

*if I can remember right from wut I saw last night on tha way home....I think theyre turn signals...not sure tho. :uh: *


----------



## drucifer (Mar 1, 2002)

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Aug 2 2006, 01:46 PM~5890157
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Hey lil criminal, 

What size cylinders you have in the back? Any driveshaft mods?


----------



## Eric (Jun 21, 2004)

currently on the streets


----------



## Eric (Jun 21, 2004)

and here is my trailing arms...well 1 at least


----------



## Bumper Bluez (Aug 11, 2006)




----------



## Mixteco (Apr 3, 2006)

*ERIC:
DAYEM! Thats one hella nice town car! 

BUMPER BLUEZ:
POST MORE PICS HOMIE! I WANNA SEE AND LEARN *


----------



## Mixteco (Apr 3, 2006)

*how did he do this? its a newer headlight but they still kept tha old bumper??? :dunno: can someone explain this? I wanna do this to my lincoln*


----------



## Mixteco (Apr 3, 2006)

*how did he do this? its a newer headlight but they still kept tha old bumper??? :dunno: can someone explain this? I wanna do this to my lincoln*


----------



## Eric (Jun 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mixteco_@Aug 25 2006, 09:51 PM~6044825
> *ERIC:
> DAYEM! Thats one hella nice town car!
> 
> ...


*
thanks*


----------



## 95ltc (Jan 11, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 95ltc_@Aug 26 2006, 06:31 PM~6047654
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 Wtf? :0


----------



## 95ltc (Jan 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Silentdawg_@Aug 26 2006, 10:47 AM~6047957
> *Wtf? :0
> *




Haha, its from the movie Heat with robert DeNiro!


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mixteco_@Aug 25 2006, 10:05 PM~6044930
> *
> 
> 
> ...


custom fiber glassing maybe...either way, its custom made!!!


----------



## phx rider (Aug 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 95ltc_@Aug 26 2006, 10:31 AM~6047654
> *
> 
> 
> ...



thats the best part of the movie... :cheesy:


----------



## 95ltc (Jan 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by phx rider_@Aug 26 2006, 08:53 PM~6050765
> *thats the best part of the movie... :cheesy:
> *



Yeah I know, theres also some TCs in Analyze This, Gross Point Blank, Enemy of the State, Bound, Sopranos, Analyze That...etc..


----------



## WiLlIe_YuM (Jun 26, 2006)

heres my 95...







i wanna trade for a 99 and up


----------



## 95ltc (Jan 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WiLlIe_YuM_@Aug 27 2006, 08:42 AM~6052418
> *heres my 95...
> 
> 
> ...



You like the 99 body styles better?


----------



## Mixteco (Apr 3, 2006)

*is that flakd tc have a ragtop??? o_0*


----------



## Cali Way (Jan 23, 2005)

West Up


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by WiLlIe_YuM_@Aug 27 2006, 11:42 AM~6052418
> *heres my 95...
> 
> 
> ...


i think you mean 98 n up....also, they change again in 2003!!!  nice ride man... :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Bumper Bluez (Aug 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mixteco_@Aug 25 2006, 07:51 PM~6044825
> *ERIC:
> DAYEM! Thats one hella nice town car!
> 
> ...


----------



## BG PMPN (Dec 5, 2001)

I like those plates....'WEST UP'....

Deciding whether to tax them for my TC out here...
...but these hicks wouldn't know what the hell it means anyway....


----------



## 95ltc (Jan 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RALPH_DOGG_@Aug 27 2006, 08:53 PM~6056484
> *i think you mean 98 n up....also, they change again in 2003!!!     nice ride man... :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



Well, theres probably some kinks in the 98's, and in 99 they were straightened out :biggrin:


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)

]..


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)

][/img]


----------



## lincolnondubz (Jun 14, 2006)

you guys are gonna hate me for this. but i just have to post these. lol


----------



## Mixteco (Apr 3, 2006)

*dayem. those rims take tha definition of tha word "luxury" straight out of tha word "lincoln". it makes lincoln lowlow's look bad :|*


----------



## Cruising Ink (Feb 5, 2006)

here's my 99 lincoln


----------



## 95ltc (Jan 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowerdimension63_@Aug 28 2006, 07:40 PM~6062750
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup:


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 95ltc+Aug 28 2006, 02:25 PM~6059691-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


your right, i hate you... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 93TC_64IMP (Nov 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mixteco_@Aug 25 2006, 08:04 PM~6044922
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I wanna see more pics of that...


----------



## Mixteco (Apr 3, 2006)

*thats tha only picture I have of it.*


----------



## 95ltc (Jan 11, 2006)

Lets see some wrecked tc's!!!!


----------



## lowrider 4 life (Nov 11, 2005)

last week 18 hour after the 4 pump in stall 3 hits of the switch and bam


----------



## lowrider 4 life (Nov 11, 2005)

:angry:


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 95ltc_@Aug 31 2006, 06:03 PM~6081702
> *Lets see some wrecked tc's!!!!
> *



:twak: :twak: :twak: 


:nono:


----------



## 95ltc (Jan 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RALPH_DOGG_@Aug 31 2006, 05:36 PM~6082370
> *:twak:  :twak:  :twak:
> :nono:
> *


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 95ltc_@Aug 31 2006, 08:49 PM~6082452
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :tears: :tears: :tears: 


heres traviesos 2nd one i belive!!!


----------



## lowrider 4 life (Nov 11, 2005)

dear god :tears:


----------



## midwest_swang (Jan 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lowrider 4 life_@Aug 31 2006, 06:10 PM~6082000
> *last week 18 hour after the 4 pump in stall 3 hits of the switch and bam
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKS A BIT FAMILIAR :angry: :biggrin: 
did it taco your rim?


----------



## lowrider 4 life (Nov 11, 2005)

no the rim didnt get damaged but i am instaling chains tonight i think that should help a bit :biggrin:


----------



## midwest_swang (Jan 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lowrider 4 life_@Sep 1 2006, 04:53 PM~6088068
> *no the rim didnt get damaged but i am instaling chains tonight i think that should help a bit  :biggrin:
> *


those lowers dont look wrapped you better be carefull with the chains they can twist those arms up real quick  But they do help.


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> you guys are gonna hate me for this. but i just have to post these. lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 95ltc (Jan 11, 2006)

> > you guys are gonna hate me for this. but i just have to post these. lol
> >
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## mrtravieso (Jan 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RALPH_DOGG_@Aug 31 2006, 07:24 PM~6082619
> *:tears:  :tears:  :tears:
> heres traviesos 2nd one i belive!!!
> 
> ...


WHY U GOTTA BRING UP OLD SHIT RALPH? 




:tears:


----------



## 95ltc (Jan 11, 2006)

:angel: its sad like how many Tc's were made, and every year we lose some, so how many is there??


----------



## Mixteco (Apr 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mrtravieso_@Sep 2 2006, 07:00 PM~6092951
> *WHY U GOTTA BRING UP OLD SHIT RALPH?
> :tears:
> *


*may it rest in peace, I bet it's prolly watching over us lincoln owners  :biggrin: *


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)

its mine


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)




----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mrtravieso_@Sep 2 2006, 06:00 PM~6092951
> *WHY U GOTTA BRING UP OLD SHIT RALPH?
> :tears:
> *


sorry vato, yungsta asked...just wanted to show him its not a pretty sight???


----------



## 95ltc (Jan 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by abel_@Sep 3 2006, 06:09 PM~6097822
> *
> *




 candada eh?


----------



## 95ltc (Jan 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RALPH_DOGG_@Sep 4 2006, 08:47 PM~6105126
> *sorry vato, yungsta asked...just wanted to show him its not a pretty sight???
> *



Sorry I asked guys!


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 95ltc_@Sep 5 2006, 12:12 AM~6105292
> *Sorry I asked guys!
> *


yes, you should be....apology accepted!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 95ltc (Jan 11, 2006)

uffin:


----------



## Gabe61 (Feb 14, 2006)

up 4 sale make offer or taking trades leave me a message


----------



## Mixteco (Apr 3, 2006)

*nice ass car for sale. wut kinda paint is that? and are tha spokes color coated yello?*


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mixteco_@Sep 10 2006, 06:52 PM~6144560
> *nice ass car for sale. wut kinda paint is that? and are tha spokes color coated yello?
> *


its candy lime green homie


----------



## Mixteco (Apr 3, 2006)

*shit looks sick. *


----------



## Gabe61 (Feb 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mixteco_@Sep 10 2006, 08:52 PM~6144560
> *nice ass car for sale. wut kinda paint is that? and are tha spokes color coated yello?
> *


yes thanks homie


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EDWINS61_@Sep 10 2006, 09:05 PM~6144654
> *its candy lime green homie
> *


Looks like a pearl from the pic.


----------



## Bumper Bluez (Aug 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowrider 4 life_@Aug 31 2006, 05:11 PM~6082005
> *
> 
> 
> ...


That shit sucks!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bumper Bluez (Aug 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bumper Bluez_@Aug 28 2006, 10:15 AM~6058883
> *
> *


----------



## Bumper Bluez (Aug 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bumper Bluez_@Aug 28 2006, 10:15 AM~6058883
> *
> *


----------



## TOWN CAR92 (Jan 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lincolnondubz_@Aug 28 2006, 08:13 PM~6061473
> *you guys are gonna hate me for this. but i just have to post these. lol
> 
> 
> ...


tried loading a pic , didnt work


----------



## 95ltc (Jan 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bumper Bluez_@Sep 14 2006, 09:39 AM~6171953
> *
> *



:0


----------



## CadillacRoyalty (Dec 26, 2003)

bump, hey lincoln guys i need your help, im thinking about buying one of these 90's body style lincolns what should i look out for what kinda problems these cars have???


----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

only the '90 got solid a-arms, just a friendly tip.


----------



## vegascutty (Jul 14, 2005)




----------



## CadillacRoyalty (Dec 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Silentdawg_@Sep 20 2006, 06:27 PM~6213045
> *only the '90 got solid a-arms, just a friendly tip.
> *


thanx for the tip homie, i dont wanna end up wit a bucket so i wanna catch up on the good and the bad with these cars i heard a rumor bout these cars having weak trannys? is that true?


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

QUESTIONS FOR MY LINCOLN FAMILY I GOT 13S ON MY SHIT BUT THE RIGHT RIM FLEW OFF TWICE ON ME I CHANGED THE ADAPTER THE STUDS AND NEW RIM AND STILL IT WAS ABOUT TO COME OFF?


----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CadillacRoyalty_@Sep 21 2006, 01:35 AM~6213105
> *thanx for the tip homie,  i  dont wanna end up wit a bucket so i wanna catch up on the good and the bad with these cars i heard a rumor bout these cars having weak trannys? is that true?
> *


havent had any problems with mine so far 

edwin how did the wheel come off? broken bolts or what?


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Silentdawg_@Sep 20 2006, 05:45 PM~6213174
> *havent had any problems with mine so far
> 
> edwin how did the wheel come off? broken bolts or what?
> *


NAW HOMIE THAT SHIT JUST FLEW OF THE FIRST TIME BUT THE SECOND TIME IT BROKE ALL MY STUDS SO I DONT KNOW WHAT TO DO? I WONDER IF MY CALIPER GOT WORPED?


----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

we're talking about the newer style sharks like in your avatar now? 
dunno how tight the 13" fits over the caliper on those. did you see any signs of wear and tear on the backside of the rim?


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Silentdawg_@Sep 20 2006, 05:56 PM~6213256
> *we're talking about the newer style sharks like in your avatar now?
> dunno how tight the 13" fits over the caliper on those. did you see any signs of wear and tear on the backside of the rim?
> *


YEAH THATS IT I GRINDED ALOT OFF OF IT DOGG I MEAN ALOT?


----------



## Eric (Jun 21, 2004)




----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

pics of the disaster? good thing you didnt wreck the hell outta that shark dawg!


----------



## Mixteco (Apr 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Eric_@Sep 20 2006, 09:05 PM~6213327
> *
> 
> 
> ...


* :0 :0 :cheesy:   *


----------



## zsmizle (Apr 29, 2004)

my project #2


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EDWINS61_@Sep 20 2006, 07:38 PM~6213123
> *QUESTIONS FOR MY LINCOLN FAMILY I GOT 13S ON MY SHIT BUT THE RIGHT RIM FLEW OFF TWICE ON ME I CHANGED THE ADAPTER THE STUDS AND NEW RIM AND STILL IT WAS ABOUT TO COME OFF?
> *


you sure you got the adapters on the right sides ? remember red on right, white on left.
i have 13's on my 96 the only problem i got with them is the tires wasting to fast.


----------



## 93TC_64IMP (Nov 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CadillacRoyalty_@Sep 20 2006, 04:53 PM~6212883
> *bump, hey lincoln guys i need your help, im thinking about buying one of these 90's body style lincolns what should i look out for what kinda problems these cars have???
> *


valve seals are pretty common to go on TC's (and a lot of oter luxury vehicles), they're alsomore expensive for a TC then a lot of other vehicles, but not much either way
look out for leaking factory air bags
be careful of the power mirror switches in the door getting wet (leaving your window opena crack and aving it rain or something?), they are not sealed properly from the factory and it will short out the coupler for the switch in the door
other then that just the usual stuff
oh, and one warning, damn near everything you will do to the engine requires special tools

also, like was said above, the 90 model has the stamped upper control arms, the years above have a cast one, which can be reinforced, but it's much easier to go with the 90 uppers, however, you can take the 90 uppers and put them on any of the 91 - 97 models without any issues, so you can have a slightly newer body style while still getting those benefits

also, from 90 - 97, the majority of body panels, engine parts, and interior parts are interchangable, or require very few modifications or extra purchases

hope that helps


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

trannies are weak...on fords period...i had mine go out as soon as i got mine, i put a new one in though, haven't had problems sincs (would hope so on a new one) other than that, mines a ok!!! 

but if you take care f it, it'll take care of you!!!


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 96' lincoln_@Sep 23 2006, 10:53 AM~6230235
> *you sure you got the adapters on the right sides ? remember red on right, white on left.
> i have 13's on my 96 the only  problem i got with them is the tires wasting to fast.
> *


YEAP GOT SPACERS CALIPERS WERE GRINDED I DONT KNOW WHAT ELSE TO DO?


----------



## Frogg (May 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by EDWINS61_@Sep 23 2006, 01:02 PM~6231152
> *YEAP GOT SPACERS CALIPERS WERE GRINDED I DONT KNOW WHAT ELSE TO DO?
> *


EDWIN!!!!! u need to put the spindles from a 91-94 town car on there. i cant believe u havent done this already. do it and ur wheels aint going no where.


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

What do you need to do the early 90's front end conversion to a 95-97?


----------



## FROSTY90 (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Frogg_@Sep 24 2006, 12:36 AM~6233625
> *EDWIN!!!!! u need to put the spindles from a 91-94 town car on there. i cant believe u havent done this already. do it and ur wheels aint going no where.
> *


BY DOING THIS CAN YOU FIT 13s


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RALPH_DOGG_@Aug 31 2006, 08:24 PM~6082619
> *:tears:  :tears:  :tears:
> heres traviesos 2nd one i belive!!!
> 
> ...


 :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Frogg_@Sep 24 2006, 12:36 AM~6233625
> *EDWIN!!!!! u need to put the spindles from a 91-94 town car on there. i cant believe u havent done this already. do it and ur wheels aint going no where.
> *


THANKS FOR THE TIP HOMIE


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Sep 25 2006, 05:52 AM~6238754
> *What do you need to do the early 90's front end conversion to a 95-97?
> *


Anyone?


----------



## Frogg (May 9, 2002)

headlights, grill ,header panel, front bumper

fenders and hood are same


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Frogg_@Sep 27 2006, 12:36 AM~6252547
> *headlights, grill ,header panel, front bumper
> 
> fenders and hood are same
> *


What do you meant there all the same? Your telling me a 92 is the same as a 95-97.


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

TTT


----------



## Mixteco (Apr 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Sep 28 2006, 08:29 AM~6261850
> *What do you meant there all the same? Your telling me a 92 is the same as a 95-97.
> *


*the stuff he mentioned on the first line...ARE NOT THE SAME.

he was talking about the fender and hood being the same :uh: . I got a 1990...I went to the local junkyard looking for the front clip...they wanted $1000! shits stupid...I aint gonna pay that much for just a used front clip. so look around before U buy something homie. I had a homie on here tell me that U could get them for about $300-500 maybe since those years are outdated.*


----------



## midwest_swang (Jan 16, 2004)

The hood and fenders are the same all you need is a header lights and grill and the 97 bumper covers  I did mine. I swapped all of my side mouldings too I bought brand new shit it cost me a fortune :angry: but it looks great though


----------



## Roma (Mar 15, 2005)

Now you did say do teh early 90's conversion to a 95-97?....
Meaning you want to go with the bigger headlights and the flatter grill?
The bumpers for the 90 is chrome still front one and back one and will cost ya a ton more than the plastic covers on the 95 andup models.
You need a new bumper and new headlights...for the switch. the hoods and fenders are the same. The grill is different also though.


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Roma_@Sep 28 2006, 09:45 PM~6267320
> *Now you did say do teh early 90's conversion to a 95-97?....
> Meaning you want to go with the bigger headlights and the flatter grill?
> The bumpers for the 90 is chrome still front one and back one and will cost ya a ton more than the plastic covers on the 95 andup models.
> ...


 :around:


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by midwest_swang_@Sep 28 2006, 09:25 PM~6267194
> *The hood and fenders are the same all you need is a header lights and grill and the 97 bumper covers   I did mine. I swapped all of my side mouldings too I bought brand new shit it cost me a fortune :angry:  but it looks great though
> *


Thank you for the info.


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Roma_@Sep 28 2006, 09:45 PM~6267320
> *Now you did say do teh early 90's conversion to a 95-97?....
> Meaning you want to go with the bigger headlights and the flatter grill?
> *



negative son, the 95-97 front ends have smaller lights and lil more rounded grill!!! one chrome molding strip going all the way around the 90-94 has 2 chrome strips in the body mouldings!!! also, 95-97 mirrors are bigger and not chrome!!!

see:
90-94











95-97


----------



## vegascutty (Jul 14, 2005)




----------



## 95ltc (Jan 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RALPH_DOGG_@Sep 30 2006, 10:04 AM~6276879
> *negative son, the 95-97 front ends have smaller lights and lil more rounded grill!!!  one chrome molding strip going all the way around the 90-94 has 2 chrome strips in the body mouldings!!! also, 95-97 mirrors are bigger and not chrome!!!
> 
> see:
> ...



Hey Ralph, I think we have the same color car now, but I dont know for sure?


----------



## TOWN CAR92 (Jan 30, 2003)

id like to see '90 bumpers with the 95-97 lights and grill, any pics of this??


----------



## Roma (Mar 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RALPH_DOGG_@Sep 30 2006, 03:04 PM~6276879
> *negative son, the 95-97 front ends have smaller lights and lil more rounded grill!!!  one chrome molding strip going all the way around the 90-94 has 2 chrome strips in the body mouldings!!! also, 95-97 mirrors are bigger and not chrome!!!
> 
> see:
> ...


 Actually bro if you read his post he wants to start out at a 95 and go back to a 90.....so yes he would be going to a bigger headlight and flatter grill just as I said... :biggrin:


----------



## lowrider 4 life (Nov 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mixteco_@Sep 28 2006, 08:11 PM~6267024
> *the stuff he mentioned on the first line...ARE NOT THE SAME.
> 
> he was talking about the fender and hood being the same :uh: . I got a 1990...I went to the local junkyard looking for the front clip...they wanted $1000! shits stupid...I aint gonna pay that much for just a used front clip. so look around before U buy something homie. I had a homie on here tell me that U could get them for about $300-500 maybe since those years are outdated.
> *



i got my new clip for 1750 CND this included new fenders header planel all the lights all the front chrome that inculds the grill


----------



## lowrider 4 life (Nov 11, 2005)

all this  

http://memimage.cardomain.net/member_image...289_27_full.jpg


----------



## southern comfort (Sep 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 93TC_64IMP_@Aug 10 2006, 02:57 PM~5941929
> *sweet, now he can valve seals on a regular basis too... just kiddin, some nice work with the dash for sure
> *


thats custom!


----------



## Frogg (May 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lowrider 4 life_@Oct 1 2006, 09:58 AM~6281713
> *i got my new clip for 1750 CND this included new fenders header planel all the lights all the front chrome that inculds the grill
> *


too bad u dont need the fenders


----------



## 63REASONS (Apr 29, 2004)




----------



## 63REASONS (Apr 29, 2004)




----------



## 63REASONS (Apr 29, 2004)




----------



## vegascutty (Jul 14, 2005)




----------



## lowrider 4 life (Nov 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Frogg_@Oct 1 2006, 02:54 PM~6282672
> *too bad u dont need the fenders
> *



no i need the fenders mine are buckeld lol :biggrin:


----------



## Frogg (May 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lowrider 4 life_@Oct 1 2006, 04:49 PM~6284245
> *no i need the fenders mine are buckeld lol :biggrin:
> *


oh okay haha


----------



## vegascutty (Jul 14, 2005)




----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Frogg_@Oct 1 2006, 03:54 PM~6282672
> *too bad u dont need the fenders
> *


 :0 :roflmao:


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by tealtown_@Oct 1 2006, 05:09 PM~6283197
> *
> 
> 
> ...


That looks nice.


----------



## Mixteco (Apr 3, 2006)

*dddddddaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyem *


----------



## vegascutty (Jul 14, 2005)




----------



## 95ltc (Jan 11, 2006)




----------



## Mixteco (Apr 3, 2006)

*bump*


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

TTT FOR OUR RIDES


----------



## jock1 (Oct 22, 2006)

working on my 1995 lincoln town car........should i change the a arms... can i just change the uppers and keep the same lowers and spindles?...................on 14s with gold knockoffs


----------



## jock1 (Oct 22, 2006)

http://i33.photobucket.com/albums/d71/baby.../mylincoln1.jpg


----------



## 77towncar (Sep 5, 2006)

is there any other big bodys on this topic all i see is new lincolns not hattin just love my old lincoln


----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER (Dec 22, 2005)

T
T
T


----------



## Cali Way (Jan 23, 2005)




----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)




----------



## 95ltc (Jan 11, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## thadogg612 (May 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Jan 27 2003, 03:09 PM~431531
> *yo
> *



What color is this????


----------



## jock1 (Oct 22, 2006)

so can any1 tell me the deal with the a arms can i just change out the uppers and keep the rest  trying to get my set up done......nice 3 wheel west up


----------



## thadogg612 (May 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jock1_@Oct 23 2006, 07:23 PM~6427697
> *so can any1 tell me the deal with the a arms can i just change out the uppers and keep the rest   trying to get my set up done......nice 3 wheel west up
> *



What year town car???


----------



## jock1 (Oct 22, 2006)

95 with the tubular upper a arms trying to see if i can change my uppers only and to older model and keep the rest 95 for extension and re enforcments .im riding on 13s....dont really care about ride 13s with the whole swap on the lincoln


----------



## jock1 (Oct 22, 2006)

my bad riding on 14s


----------



## lowpro85 (Mar 11, 2006)

my project


----------



## lowrider 4 life (Nov 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Cali Way_@Oct 23 2006, 04:27 AM~6423792
> *
> 
> 
> ...




Yo cali way do you have 16" cils in the back ?


----------



## twatstfr (Oct 16, 2006)

what up I'm bored


----------



## lowpro85 (Mar 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by twatstfr_@Oct 23 2006, 07:57 PM~6428337
> *what up I'm bored
> *


Dont forget about sunday...jonny blew out that back tire today, but hes getting 13s 2marrow


----------



## jock1 (Oct 22, 2006)

that sucks :uh:


----------



## Cali Way (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowrider 4 life_@Oct 23 2006, 09:54 PM~6428299
> *Yo cali way do you have 16" cils in the back ?
> *


yeah man


----------



## thadogg612 (May 9, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## STREET SWEEPAZ (Feb 7, 2003)

Candy oriental blue or similar color fro another maker besides HOK ..... It could be a really nice pearls color too but Imma bet taht itas a full cady - maybe over a pearly basecoat


----------



## thadogg612 (May 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by STREET SWEEPAZ_@Oct 24 2006, 09:03 AM~6431312
> *Candy oriental blue or similar color fro another maker besides HOK ..... It could be a really nice pearls color too but Imma bet taht itas a full cady - maybe over a pearly basecoat
> *



Can you do it???


----------



## Dog Leggin Lincoln (Jul 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Cali Way_@Oct 24 2006, 01:35 AM~6430068
> *yeah man
> *



howd your back dash feel about 16"s? haha my 14"s were fuckin up my back dash of coarse i didnt have a whole lot of spring does it sit low too?


----------



## JRO (May 13, 2004)

My daily...


----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JRO_@Oct 24 2006, 07:22 PM~6433269
> *My daily...
> 
> 
> ...


thats nice! guess the tc isnt juiced then?
love that garage man


----------



## TOE-KNEE (Aug 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by midwest_swang_@Sep 28 2006, 09:25 PM~6267194
> *The hood and fenders are the same all you need is a header lights and grill and the 97 bumper covers   I did mine. I swapped all of my side mouldings too I bought brand new shit it cost me a fortune :angry:  but it looks great though
> *


hell ya.. those side molding did cost alot.. :angry:


----------



## JRO (May 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Silentdawg_@Oct 24 2006, 02:54 PM~6433489
> *thats nice! guess the tc isnt juiced then?
> love that garage man
> *


Thanks. Nah it isnt juiced yet. I just got it 2 weeks ago. So far all I did was put wheels, cd player, and a booty kit on it. Im putting in my subwoofers and shit today. Ill throw on my 2 reds pumps over the winter.


----------



## Mixteco (Apr 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JRO_@Oct 24 2006, 02:22 PM~6433269
> *My daily...
> 
> 
> ...


*we got the same stock white lincolns homie. mine's a 1990. wut year is urs? mine has red interior. hehehe. I like how ur looks wit the bullet knockoffs and the booty kit.

heres mine







*


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JRO_@Oct 24 2006, 01:22 PM~6433269
> *My daily...
> 
> 
> ...


Nothing like a Towncar for a daily. :biggrin: Looks like its in good shape.


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TOE-KNEE_@Oct 24 2006, 01:59 PM~6433529
> *hell ya.. those side molding did cost alot.. :angry:
> *


If you don't mind me asking how much did you pay? Did you get factory parts or aftermarket?


----------



## jock1 (Oct 22, 2006)

not bad homie clean


----------



## JRO (May 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mixteco_@Oct 24 2006, 08:52 PM~6436055
> *we got the same stock white lincolns homie. mine's a 1990. wut year is urs? mine has red interior. hehehe. I like how ur looks wit the bullet knockoffs and the booty kit.
> *


Yeah mine is a 90 but with blue interior. The bullets are coming off tomorrow. I like hex's better. :biggrin:


----------



## Mixteco (Apr 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JRO_@Oct 25 2006, 07:54 PM~6444220
> *Yeah mine is a 90 but with blue interior. The bullets are coming off tomorrow. I like hex's better.  :biggrin:
> *


*blue interior? I wanted that color but oh well. I think they look tight wit the bullets homie. :cheesy: ...say, are they in good shape? how much would U sell them for? I like the way they look on urs. so if they look good on urs, they must look on mine*


----------



## JRO (May 13, 2004)

Im going to keep them. I never get rid of anything. Ya never know when ya need them.


----------



## W H A T (Oct 30, 2005)




----------



## thadogg612 (May 9, 2006)




----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

TO THE TOP FOR THE LINCOLNS


----------



## TOE-KNEE (Aug 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Oct 25 2006, 05:52 AM~6439325
> *If you don't mind me asking how much did you pay? Did you get factory parts or aftermarket?
> *


i went to the ford dealer.. i was told 420 per side.. but i paid 125.. i think it was under the table.. i had no receipt and i had to get it off the top of a file cabinet close to the garage doors... :roflmao: fuck it i didnt care.. i saved me some cash..


----------



## TOE-KNEE (Aug 18, 2005)




----------



## Mixteco (Apr 3, 2006)

*dayeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeem. I love that pic. time for a new desktop background :biggrin:*


----------



## lowrider 4 life (Nov 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by W H A T_@Oct 26 2006, 03:51 AM~6446972
> *
> 
> 
> ...



nice 3 :thumbsup:


----------



## lowrider 4 life (Nov 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TOE-KNEE_@Oct 27 2006, 05:15 PM~6458939
> *
> 
> 
> ...



nice,  what happend to the signle light ? lol


----------



## lowrider 4 life (Nov 11, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## lowrider 4 life (Nov 11, 2005)




----------



## lowrider 4 life (Nov 11, 2005)




----------



## JRO (May 13, 2004)

PantyDropper's


----------



## lowrider 4 life (Nov 11, 2005)

DAM :thumbsup: car looks good


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

TITE ASS WHIP!


----------



## TOE-KNEE (Aug 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowrider 4 life_@Oct 27 2006, 07:55 PM~6459407
> *nice,   what happend to the signle light ? lol
> *


it broke.. thats the 2nd one i put on.. broke both of them.. :angry:


----------



## Cali Way (Jan 23, 2005)

thats cuz u doin too much Toe-Knee :biggrin:


----------



## TOE-KNEE (Aug 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Cali Way_@Oct 29 2006, 02:11 AM~6465577
> *thats cuz u doin too much Toe-Knee  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


damn thats nice... :biggrin:


----------



## 454SSallday (Aug 5, 2006)




----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 454SSallday_@Oct 30 2006, 04:23 PM~6473887
> *
> 
> 
> ...


is this yours???


----------



## 454SSallday (Aug 5, 2006)

yes it is :biggrin:


----------



## Mixteco (Apr 3, 2006)

*dayem homie. :biggrin: ...looks clean!*


----------



## 454SSallday (Aug 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mixteco_@Oct 30 2006, 03:00 PM~6474211
> *dayem homie. :biggrin: ...looks clean!
> *


 thx homie :biggrin:


----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER (Dec 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Cali Way_@Oct 29 2006, 12:11 AM~6465577
> *thats cuz u doin too much Toe-Knee  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Cali Way (Jan 23, 2005)




----------



## OldDirty (Sep 13, 2002)

That TC pulls a huge 3. Looks good


----------



## Mixteco (Apr 3, 2006)

:0 :thumbsup:


----------



## LincolnJames (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by EDWINS02_@Sep 23 2006, 05:02 PM~6231152
> *YEAP GOT SPACERS CALIPERS WERE GRINDED I DONT KNOW WHAT ELSE TO DO?
> *


spacers will make the wheel studs break .you cant run 13s without doing the swap,and ride safe.


----------



## LincolnJames (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by malibu83_@Jul 28 2006, 08:19 AM~5857535
> *14's
> 
> 
> ...


this looks like my old town car..and its in fort walton bch 2 :biggrin:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LincolnJames_@Oct 31 2006, 05:48 PM~6481422
> *spacers will make the wheel studs break .you cant run 13s without doing the swap,and ride safe.
> *


i had that problem i grinded my calipers more now im cool 
without the swap  and still have spacers on the freeway


----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER (Dec 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Cali Way_@Oct 31 2006, 09:40 AM~6478856
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EDWINS02_@Oct 31 2006, 05:57 PM~6481455
> *i had that problem i grinded my calipers more now im cool
> without the swap  and still have spacers on the freeway
> *


WUS SUP MONO GOT THE DAYTONS ON THE DAILY DRIVER.....


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NOTHING BUT TROUBLE_@Oct 31 2006, 08:14 PM~6482032
> *WUS SUP MONO GOT THE DAYTONS ON THE DAILY DRIVER.....
> 
> 
> ...


IS ABOUT TIME!!!!!!!!


----------



## TOE-KNEE (Aug 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Cali Way_@Oct 31 2006, 11:40 AM~6478856
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Cali Way (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LincolnJames_@Oct 31 2006, 08:48 PM~6481422
> *spacers will make the wheel studs break .you cant run 13s without doing the swap,and ride safe.
> *


i agree, bad experience with spacers.. never again.


----------



## Uno Malo (Apr 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NOTHING BUT TROUBLE_@Oct 31 2006, 08:14 PM~6482032
> *WUS SUP MONO GOT THE DAYTONS ON THE DAILY DRIVER.....
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: looking nice


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Uno Malo_@Oct 31 2006, 11:21 PM~6483091
> *:thumbsup: looking nice
> *


GRACIAS HOMMIE


----------



## Uno Malo (Apr 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NOTHING BUT TROUBLE_@Oct 31 2006, 11:23 PM~6483100
> *GRACIAS HOMMIE
> *


I give credit with credit is deserve homie nothing else :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NOTHING BUT TROUBLE_@Oct 31 2006, 09:14 PM~6482032
> *WUS SUP MONO GOT THE DAYTONS ON THE DAILY DRIVER.....
> 
> 
> ...


dam thats nice.


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Uno Malo_@Oct 31 2006, 11:26 PM~6483115
> *I give credit with credit is deserve homie nothing else :biggrin:
> *


I NO THAT FOOL U A GOOD CRITIC :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Oct 31 2006, 11:37 PM~6483187
> *dam thats nice.
> *


THANKS HERE THE INSIDE PICS...


----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NOTHING BUT TROUBLE_@Oct 31 2006, 09:14 PM~6482032
> *WUS SUP MONO GOT THE DAYTONS ON THE DAILY DRIVER.....
> 
> 
> ...


the ride looks good homie :thumbsup:


----------



## Freakeone (Jun 11, 2005)




----------



## Freakeone (Jun 11, 2005)

Kandy Organic Green with an Orion Silver top. The top has some green to it also.


----------



## malibu83 (Feb 19, 2005)

just finished spraying this on bowlin ball with candy tangerine ofer it gave it a wood grain effect.


----------



## Mixteco (Apr 3, 2006)

*BUMP!*


----------



## Guest (Nov 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MEXICANPOISON_@Nov 1 2006, 06:17 AM~6483706
> *the  ride  looks  good  homie  :thumbsup:
> *


thanks hommie its my daily driver


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

2002 CARTIER GOODTIMES SFV


----------



## CONRETECRACKER (Jul 19, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## CONRETECRACKER (Jul 19, 2005)




----------



## CONRETECRACKER (Jul 19, 2005)




----------



## CONRETECRACKER (Jul 19, 2005)




----------



## CONRETECRACKER (Jul 19, 2005)




----------



## lowrider 4 life (Nov 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CONRETECRACKER_@Nov 4 2006, 07:15 PM~6504743
> *
> *



i likes :thumbsup:


----------



## WhitePapi2006 (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by malibu83_@Nov 1 2006, 09:57 AM~6484281
> *just finished spraying this on bowlin ball with candy tangerine ofer it gave it a wood grain effect.
> 
> 
> ...


that fucking paint is badddddddddddddddddddd as hellllllllllll GREAT JOB!!!!!!!


----------



## WhitePapi2006 (Jan 21, 2004)

now it needs some 13's on it to match the paint


----------



## malibu83 (Feb 19, 2005)

no 13s 23s but i told him he will have a lowrider soon.


----------



## malibu83 (Feb 19, 2005)




----------



## 95ltc (Jan 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by malibu83_@Nov 4 2006, 07:20 PM~6505278
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER (Dec 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by malibu83_@Nov 1 2006, 08:57 AM~6484281
> *just finished spraying this on bowlin ball with candy tangerine ofer it gave it a wood grain effect.
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN THATS FUCKIN SICK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!THIS UR NEW RIDE HOMIE OR JUST A LIL SOMETHING YOU HOOKED UP FOR A CUSTOMER :biggrin:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

TTT


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

the best ones out their in my opinion


----------



## jock1 (Oct 22, 2006)

u kept ur stock a arms....how are those working for u...looks good :thumbsup:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by jock1_@Nov 6 2006, 03:03 PM~6515158
> *u kept ur stock a arms....how are those working for u...looks good :thumbsup:
> *


IF YOUR ASKING ME I SURE DID MINES AN 02 
I JUST GRINDED MY CALIPERS


----------



## CONRETECRACKER (Jul 19, 2005)




----------



## CONRETECRACKER (Jul 19, 2005)




----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

what ever happened to this town car from elite car club? cleanest tc ive seen. kind of looked like the red one posted^^^^ but i dont think is the same one


----------



## Eazy (Dec 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 96BIG_BODY_@Nov 7 2006, 12:16 AM~6518408
> *what ever happened to this town car from elite car club? cleanest tc ive seen. kind of looked like the red one posted^^^^ but i dont think is the same one
> 
> 
> ...



*I still got the LRM this was in  *


----------



## malibu83 (Feb 19, 2005)

this is my lincoln








i painted this on for a customer thanks for tha imput guys.


----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER (Dec 22, 2005)

DAMN I LOVE THAT ONE THAT YOU DID FOR THE CUSTOMER HOMIE


----------



## 95ltc (Jan 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 96BIG_BODY_@Nov 6 2006, 09:16 PM~6518408
> *what ever happened to this town car from elite car club? cleanest tc ive seen. kind of looked like the red one posted^^^^ but i dont think is the same one
> 
> 
> ...



I saw it at the San Diego show I think....


----------



## 95ltc (Jan 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by malibu83_@Nov 7 2006, 07:28 AM~6520162
> *this is my lincoln
> 
> 
> ...



nice one!


----------



## 454SSallday (Aug 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 95ltc_@Nov 7 2006, 05:20 PM~6523849
> *I saw it at the San Diego show I think....
> *


this is the baddest t.c. built yet........


----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER (Dec 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 454SSallday_@Nov 8 2006, 10:40 AM~6527995
> *this is the baddest t.c. built yet........
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Mixteco (Apr 3, 2006)

*"Red Wine"....more like a "Fine Line" of lincolns....*


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)

TTT :cheesy:


----------



## JRO (May 13, 2004)

Got my Hex's on. I like them alot better.


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

TTT


----------



## Mixteco (Apr 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JRO_@Nov 9 2006, 09:11 PM~6537960
> *Got my Hex's on. I like them alot better.
> 
> 
> ...


*bullets and hex's look tha same from far away to me. but on the pic...they look diffent I guess its just in the eyes of the beholder*


----------



## PantyDropper (Dec 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mixteco_@Nov 8 2006, 06:25 PM~6530017
> *"Red Wine"....more like a "Fine Line" of lincolns....
> *


yeah that is true..some posted on my topic about my car being just as good as red wine....i told that person they where crazy..that car is off the hook...


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 96' lincoln_@Sep 2 2006, 11:54 AM~6091750
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EDWINS02_@Nov 6 2006, 03:17 PM~6514858
> *the best ones out their in my opinion
> 
> 
> ...


real nice rides seen both of them :thumbsup:


----------



## Mixteco (Apr 3, 2006)

*especially the black one. I just like tha way it looks...*


----------



## Guest (Nov 12, 2006)




----------



## Guest (Nov 12, 2006)




----------



## Mixteco (Apr 3, 2006)

*rolling low.... *


----------



## PantyDropper (Dec 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SiLvErReGaL_@Apr 13 2006, 09:33 PM~5236629
> *:0  :0  :0  :0
> What color is that....????
> *


kandy magenta


----------



## PantyDropper (Dec 21, 2003)

> PantyDropper's
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## jock1 (Oct 22, 2006)

love that paint scheme homie.......


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

Sup homies..

i need some help...

my mind is slowly changing from buying a 95-97 Towncar to going with the 98-02 style...i want to run 13's though..i see that people been having trouble with that..what do i need to do? is it a A-Arm swap and spinddles thats it..no cutting and welding straight bolt on..i'm going safety 1st on this ride cause i want to fix it 4 my family to cruzzz on the weekends and to shows...i'm also wanting to 4 pump it 10 batteries. any help on the front end will help...one last thing if you switch to the 90's frt end do you need to grind the calipers alot..i'm down 4 grinding them just no to much...i do need brakes to work if i got to slam on them..thanks 4 your time

Eddie


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)

> > PantyDropper's
> >
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## PrEsiDenTiaL__99 (Sep 24, 2006)

nice nice keep it up guys


----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER (Dec 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NOTHING BUT TROUBLE_@Nov 11 2006, 05:38 PM~6548832
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN THATS A FUCKIN SEXY BITCH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Nov 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN-305-HOPPER_@Nov 12 2006, 11:19 AM~6552270
> *DAMN THATS A FUCKIN SEXY BITCH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


agree


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NOTHING BUT TROUBLE_@Nov 11 2006, 05:38 PM~6548832
> *
> 
> 
> ...


this is clean dogg


----------



## LowRider_69 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RALPH_DOGG_@Nov 29 2005, 10:47 PM~4302991
> *awe you know it bro!!!
> 
> 
> ...


wat year is this?


----------



## T_MINUS (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowRider_69_@Nov 15 2006, 06:28 PM~6576832
> *wat year is this?
> *


95-97 Town Car... :biggrin:


----------



## LowRider_69 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG TIMMAY_@Nov 15 2006, 09:34 PM~6577147
> *95-97 Town Car... :biggrin:
> *


are the headlights diffrent on earlier models?


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LowRider_69_@Nov 15 2006, 07:54 PM~6577244
> *are the headlights diffrent on earlier models?
> *


YES THEIR BIGGER


----------



## jock1 (Oct 22, 2006)

the headlights header panel grill, back middle lights.. rear windows dont roll all the way down in the 95 97 s the trim is different ..interior is different too the 90 came with a 5.0 the rest are 4.6 the a arms on the 91 and above are wishbones...did i leave anything out :biggrin:


----------



## jock1 (Oct 22, 2006)

90 94 have chrome mirrors :0


----------



## LowRider_69 (Jun 3, 2006)

so if i was to say chose between any year Town Car Wich 1 would be best ?
trying to chose between a Town Car And a Fleetwood


----------



## jock1 (Oct 22, 2006)

thats your own personal preference but i love the 95-97 models :biggrin:


----------



## T_MINUS (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowRider_69_@Nov 15 2006, 08:14 PM~6577381
> *so if i was to say chose between any year  Town Car Wich 1 would be best ?
> trying to chose between a Town Car And a Fleetwood
> *


like choosing between apples and oranges.... all depends on what you like. :biggrin:


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LowRider_69+Nov 15 2006, 08:28 PM~6576832-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



95-97 have nicer interior, newer looking moldings and to me, just look cleaner, thats what sold me on the 95-97s!!!


----------



## JRO (May 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Gloss Hogg_@Jan 23 2003, 12:41 PM~422109
> *...
> 
> 
> ...


I love that pic.


----------



## WstSideLincoln (Feb 8, 2006)




----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER (Dec 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WstSideLincoln_@Nov 16 2006, 03:22 PM~6582909
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE HOMIE ANY PICS OF THE SETUP :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

here is our we are redoing it and turning it into a hopper lol


----------



## 95ltc (Jan 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LowRider_69_@Nov 15 2006, 07:14 PM~6577381
> *so if i was to say chose between any year  Town Car Wich 1 would be best ?
> trying to chose between a Town Car And a Fleetwood
> *



Do some research of the body styles on ebay, I personaly would go with a 95-97


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

BEAUTIFUL :biggrin:


----------



## thadogg612 (May 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EDWINS02_@Nov 16 2006, 09:32 PM~6585036
> *BEAUTIFUL :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...




:0 :0


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EDWINS02_@Nov 16 2006, 09:32 PM~6585036
> *BEAUTIFUL :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


yupp mine should be done by spring time


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MEXICANPOISON_@Nov 17 2006, 06:03 PM~6591378
> *yupp mine  should be done by spring time
> *


GOOD LUCK HOMIE


----------



## 95ltc (Jan 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EDWINS02_@Nov 16 2006, 07:32 PM~6585036
> *BEAUTIFUL :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


I saw that at the san bernadino show right?


----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EDWINS02_@Nov 17 2006, 08:17 PM~6591768
> *GOOD LUCK HOMIE
> *


thanks :biggrin:


----------



## Mixteco (Apr 3, 2006)

*clean shark homie...*


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## thadogg612 (May 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Jan 27 2003, 02:09 PM~431531
> *yo
> *


 :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## Mixteco (Apr 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Cali Way_@Oct 23 2006, 06:27 AM~6423792
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*reminds of the mr.shadow song where he says "who wanna stay? who wanna roll"? :biggrin: *


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MEXICANPOISON_@Nov 17 2006, 06:03 PM~6591378
> *yupp mine  should be done by spring time
> *


post pics homie?


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

NICE


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

NICE.........


----------



## PrEsiDenTiaL__99 (Sep 24, 2006)

nice !


----------



## Mixteco (Apr 3, 2006)

*BUMP!*


----------



## PrEsiDenTiaL__99 (Sep 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EDWINS02_@Nov 29 2006, 05:35 PM~6662298
> *NICE
> 
> 
> ...


hat that lincoln is clean :thumbsup:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

bump for the towncars


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

CARTIER 2002 GOODTIMES


----------



## thadogg612 (May 9, 2006)

:cheesy:


----------



## low707cutt (Apr 5, 2006)

T T T


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## Rollin Fleetwood SFV (Aug 2, 2004)

here you go edwin!


----------



## Stickz (Aug 2, 2005)

just finished this 

Switchman's TC


----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER (Dec 22, 2005)

T
T
T


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

before i cleaned it up ,,,,will get more pics up soon


----------



## thadogg612 (May 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Rollin Fleetwood SFV_@Dec 7 2006, 09:41 PM~6718501
> *
> here you go edwin!
> *




:0 :0 :worship: :worship:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Rollin Fleetwood SFV_@Dec 7 2006, 08:41 PM~6718501
> *
> here you go edwin!
> *


HOLLY MOLLY QUE ES ESO NO DINO WERE GOING TO HAVE TO TALK THIS SATURDAY HOMIE SHOW UP DOGG :biggrin:


----------



## BG PMPN (Dec 5, 2001)

is that drop top TC a one-off?
I heard there was some of those made in the older versions, too. Is there a company that does it like the Le Cab's?
I wouldn't mind looking into that...


----------



## thadogg612 (May 9, 2006)

Mine going threw up grades this winter... :biggrin:


----------



## PrEsiDenTiaL__99 (Sep 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Rollin Fleetwood SFV_@Dec 7 2006, 08:41 PM~6718501
> *
> here you go edwin!
> *


 is that from factory? :worship: :worship:


----------



## Rollin Fleetwood SFV (Aug 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PrEsiDenTiaL__99_@Dec 11 2006, 11:57 AM~6741349
> *is that from factory? :worship:  :worship:
> *



yes it is


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Rollin Fleetwood SFV_@Dec 11 2006, 08:12 PM~6743884
> *
> yes it  is
> *


WHERE DID YOU GET THE PICS FROM DINO?


----------



## Rollin Fleetwood SFV (Aug 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EDWINS02_@Dec 11 2006, 08:13 PM~6743888
> *WHERE DID YOU GET THE PICS FROM DINO?
> *


somewhere on lay it low while back, despensa about sat.


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Rollin Fleetwood SFV_@Dec 11 2006, 08:16 PM~6743907
> *somewhere on lay it low while back, despensa about sat.
> *


DONT TRIP HOMIE :biggrin:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## ucechevy1965 (Oct 30, 2005)

Just wanted to share a pic of my towncar


----------



## JRO (May 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ucechevy1965_@Dec 20 2006, 01:33 AM~6789504
> *Just wanted to share a pic of my towncar
> 
> 
> ...


Looks nice. What size wheels are those? 15's?


----------



## ucechevy1965 (Oct 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JRO_@Dec 20 2006, 12:02 AM~6789666
> *Looks nice. What size wheels are those? 15's?
> *


Thanks for the comment. Them wheels are 14's wrapped in 175/70/14's. The whitewalls make the rims look big.
:biggrin:


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ucechevy1965_@Dec 19 2006, 11:33 PM~6789504
> *Just wanted to share a pic of my towncar
> 
> 
> ...


NICE HOMIE


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

NICE LINCOLN :0


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Rollin Fleetwood SFV_@Dec 11 2006, 07:12 PM~6743884
> *
> yes it  is
> *


actually no its not its a company out here in placentia called newport engineering they make them not lincoln and they are severly overpriced


----------



## Mixteco (Apr 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ucechevy1965_@Dec 20 2006, 02:33 AM~6789504
> *Just wanted to share a pic of my towncar
> 
> 
> ...


*clean ass car...post more pics homie :biggrin: *


----------



## Rollin Fleetwood SFV (Aug 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Dec 20 2006, 01:58 PM~6792435
> *actually no its not its a company out here in placentia called newport engineering they make them not lincoln and they are severly overpriced
> *


thanks for the info, looks og


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Rollin Fleetwood SFV_@Dec 20 2006, 06:18 PM~6794038
> *thanks for the info, looks og
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Rollin Fleetwood SFV (Aug 2, 2004)

:wave:


----------



## tequilero80 (Sep 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Rollin Fleetwood SFV_@Dec 7 2006, 08:41 PM~6718501
> *
> here you go edwin!
> *


mother fucker that bitch is nice maybe one day will c them in a 2 door


----------



## OldDirty (Sep 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Dec 20 2006, 04:58 PM~6792435
> *actually no its not its a company out here in placentia called newport engineering they make them not lincoln and they are severly overpriced
> *


And ugly as hell to.


----------



## 95ltc (Jan 11, 2006)

no wires yet


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

95 LTC u finally sold the black one ??


----------



## 95ltc (Jan 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 96' lincoln_@Dec 25 2006, 09:50 PM~6825433
> *95 LTC u finally sold the black one ??
> *



Nope still got it!


----------



## CrazyCutlas (Aug 8, 2005)

here are some pics of my 93 town car ...this year it will be getting a new stronger rearend...uppers and lower a arms and maybe new batts and pumps....jus remeber if you aint rollin 155/80/13 you aint lowridin.....


----------



## CrazyCutlas (Aug 8, 2005)

more pics of the town car ...i will keep you updated when progress continoues on my car ...as of now check out my current project...helping my boy with his 94 fleetwood under projects....called the return of the don.....


----------



## CrazyCutlas (Aug 8, 2005)

hey james post up some pics of the new 98 i hear about .....and please all tell what u think of the town car now and i will keep upi postted on my progress when ever i get to make it ....


----------



## CrazyCutlas (Aug 8, 2005)

ttt


----------



## IN YA MOUF (May 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Rollin Fleetwood SFV_@Dec 7 2006, 08:41 PM~6718501
> *
> here you go edwin!
> *


:worship:


----------



## 95ltc (Jan 11, 2006)

ttt


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)




----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Silentdawg_@Jan 2 2007, 07:27 PM~6885137
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice...


----------



## low707cutt (Apr 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EDWINS02_@Jan 2 2007, 04:18 PM~6885033
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  nice


----------



## 95ltc (Jan 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 96' lincoln_@Dec 25 2006, 09:50 PM~6825433
> *95 LTC u finally sold the black one ??
> *



Yeah, its gone.... $2400!


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 95ltc_@Jan 3 2007, 03:21 PM~6892235
> *Yeah, its gone.... $2400!
> *



finally .. what year is the one you got now ? 97 ?


----------



## Mixteco (Apr 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Silentdawg_@Jan 2 2007, 08:27 PM~6885137
> *
> 
> 
> ...


* :0 post more pics homie...and some pics of the set up. looooks nice*


----------



## 95ltc (Jan 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 96' lincoln_@Jan 3 2007, 02:58 PM~6893830
> *finally  .. what year is the one you got now ? 97 ?
> *



No, 96, no offense to anyone with a 97, but they kinda cut out some "little things" on them, I noticed between my 95 and 96, some things were missing on the 96


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 95ltc_@Jan 4 2007, 10:56 AM~6900104
> *No, 96, no offense to anyone with a 97, but they kinda cut out some "little things" on them, I noticed between my 95 and 96, some things were missing on the 96
> *



i dont really know about that except that the 97's come with only one muffler and the 95 and 96 ( and i think every other year too ) come dual


----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mixteco_@Jan 4 2007, 04:06 AM~6896008
> * :0  post more pics homie...and some pics of the set up. looooks nice
> *


sure thing homie!








































white pearl with ghost snowflakes, some pinstriping.
setup is nutn special, 2 ph comp w parkers, italians, 6 batterys, 4 gold switches, no mas no fuzz. Love this car but might sell it to buy a Fleetwood..


----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

freckin double post :machinegun:


----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 96' lincoln_@Jan 4 2007, 05:51 PM~6900523
> *i dont really know about that except that the 97's come with only one muffler and the 95 and 96 ( and i think every other year too ) come dual
> *


at least on the earlier ones duals was an option, dont have it on mine.


----------



## Eric (Jun 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 95ltc_@Jan 4 2007, 10:56 AM~6900104
> *No, 96, no offense to anyone with a 97, but they kinda cut out some "little things" on them, I noticed between my 95 and 96, some things were missing on the 96
> *


Like what?


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

CHRONICS TUCK


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 95ltc_@Jan 4 2007, 10:56 AM~6900104
> *No, 96, no offense to anyone with a 97, but they kinda cut out some "little things" on them, I noticed between my 95 and 96, some things were missing on the 96
> *


not all of them are like that though, that was true for some 97 stock options, but whoever ordered mine, the only thing they missed was the damn sun/moon roof 

it has stock dual exhaust, the 210 hp, not 190...had the powered sub and mids/highs amp, cd changer (shich i should of never got rid of) 

and not a ordinary assembly line color...mines a lil lighter than 95ltc's...and has a slight pearl in it!!!

oh yeah, came with darker glass...not tint, but its darker than stock ones, found out when they broke my window!!!



> _Originally posted by Silentdawg_@Jan 4 2007, 12:47 PM~6900871
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice emblems!!!


----------



## 95ltc (Jan 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Eric_@Jan 4 2007, 11:00 AM~6901486
> *Like what?
> *



Well, in my 95, you could adjust the brightness of the vanity mirror lights, but on my 96, it just lights up. On some 97's the tailights in the middle section dont light up, so it looks like a 90-94 at night time. Some dont have the lincoln logo on the rear seat backs, no light bulb under the hood, plastic wood trim on steering wheel was taken out..... little things.


----------



## lowrider63 (Apr 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Silentdawg_@Jan 4 2007, 06:47 PM~6900871
> *sure thing homie!
> 
> 
> ...


nice pic bro i am like your lincoln


----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowrider63_@Jan 5 2007, 12:17 AM~6903872
> *nice pic bro  i am like your lincoln
> *


you're first in line to buy it from me bruh!


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

CLEAN


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Silentdawg_@Jan 4 2007, 06:45 PM~6904107
> *you're first in line to buy it from me bruh!
> *



keep it man, everyone has fleetwoods...but then again, it also seems like everyone has towncars too huh???


----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RALPH_DOGG_@Jan 5 2007, 01:05 AM~6904293
> *keep it man, everyone has fleetwoods...but then again, it also seems like everyone has towncars too huh???
> *


I hear ya Ralph, well maybe i'll have to have one of both worlds then  
but I still want a grill like yours.


----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)




----------



## Eric (Jun 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 95ltc_@Jan 4 2007, 04:53 PM~6903034
> *Well, in my 95, you could adjust the brightness of the vanity mirror lights, but on my 96, it just lights up. On some 97's the tailights in the middle section dont light up, so it looks like a 90-94 at night time. Some dont have the lincoln logo on the rear seat backs, no light bulb under the hood, plastic wood trim on steering wheel was taken out..... little things.
> *


 :0


----------



## NorthWest Savage (May 16, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

TTT


----------



## PrEsiDenTiaL__99 (Sep 24, 2006)

TTT


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

NICE


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

CLEAN :0


----------



## CrazyCutlas (Aug 8, 2005)

TTT for towncars all around........keep umm posted boy....


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

OHHHH YEAHHHHH :0


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## T_MINUS (Jul 5, 2005)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by EDWINS02_@Jan 6 2007, 11:33 AM~6919161
> *OHHHH YEAHHHHH :0
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Ridin Deep (Jun 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG TIMMAY_@Jan 6 2007, 03:04 PM~6919686
> *:biggrin:
> :0  :0  :0
> *


you should do some leafing like that on abels ltc!!!!!!!!!!!












































































once you get a tiny bit more practice!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## T_MINUS (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ridin Deep_@Jan 6 2007, 01:39 PM~6919905
> *you should do some leafing like that on abels ltc!!!!!!!!!!!
> once you get a tiny bit more practice!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


for real! :0


----------



## Ridin Deep (Jun 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG TIMMAY_@Jan 6 2007, 03:40 PM~6919915
> *for real! :0
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## T_MINUS (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EDWINS02_@Jan 9 2007, 03:37 PM~6944910
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## phillyrp420 (Nov 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Big Butch C_@Jan 23 2003, 06:02 AM~421679
> *yea i wish i had more but ill check.....i have a cuple of disk full of town cars,this is just whats on my pc right now.....
> *


wow could you tell me what color that is?


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

my two lincolns :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by EDWINS02_@Jan 10 2007, 06:09 PM~6955219
> *my two lincolns :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


must be nice


----------



## 95ltc (Jan 11, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

"Leapin Lonnie JR's Lincoln"


----------



## Mixteco (Apr 3, 2006)

*wut kinda setup is on there? and how much are the arm extended?*


----------



## LONNDOGG (Aug 2, 2005)

2 pumps 10 batteries 14"in back 6"cylinders in front custom one piece arms don't know the extinsion.......... thank for posting the pix alex


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LONNDOGG_@Jan 10 2007, 10:43 PM~6958100
> *2 pumps 10 batteries 14"in back 6"cylinders in front custom one piece arms don't know the extinsion.......... thank for posting the pix alex
> *


Any time homie,the ride is lookin hella tight! :thumbsup:


----------



## OGJordan (Nov 10, 2004)

I'm looking for a set of stocks for a town car, in the LA area. Anyone in here willing to help me out???


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OGDinoe1_@Jan 10 2007, 10:03 PM~6957288
> *
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKING GOOD LONNIE


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

attention 90-94 owners...castle insert grill was for sale on ebay!!!


ebay link to it











SOLD!!!


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

another one...

another grill










SOLD!!!


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

bump for the guys wanting these grills, come on, i always get pms about mine!!!


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## bc_3wheel (Jan 13, 2007)

how do i post pics??


----------



## CrazyCutlas (Aug 8, 2005)

any pics of those castle grills in a car to see what they look like ..and a price.....


----------



## OldDirty (Sep 13, 2002)




----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CrazyCutlas_@Jan 20 2007, 12:24 AM~7036715
> *any pics of those castle grills in a car to see what they look like ..and a price.....
> *


mine...price would of been whatever someone would of bid on it!!!


----------



## ucechevy1965 (Oct 30, 2005)

Here's mine,


----------



## Roma (Mar 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ucechevy1965_@Jan 20 2007, 04:45 PM~7040284
> *Here's mine,
> 
> 
> ...


 I have that same grill.....bought it a year or so ago from Lincoln James on here..they totally change the whole front end on these cars....HOTT....


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Roma_@Jan 20 2007, 09:40 PM~7041748
> *I have that same grill.....bought it a year or so ago from Lincoln James on here..they totally change the whole front end on these cars....HOTT....
> *


i kept telling these guys...i always get pms about mine (wouldn't fit anyways 95-97) but i'm surpriesed no one jumped on it!!!


----------



## Triggerman Paintworks (Jan 14, 2007)




----------



## Triggerman Paintworks (Jan 14, 2007)




----------



## Mixteco (Apr 3, 2006)

*TTT*


----------



## OldDirty (Sep 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by M.G.D_@Jan 21 2007, 01:01 AM~7042484
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Have any more shots of this Town Coupe ?


----------



## slamn78 (Dec 26, 2003)




----------



## slamn78 (Dec 26, 2003)




----------



## Mixteco (Apr 3, 2006)

**


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by slamn78_@Jan 21 2007, 08:32 AM~7043975
> *
> 
> 
> ...


always loved this thing!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ucechevy1965 (Oct 30, 2005)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## bc_3wheel (Jan 13, 2007)




----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)

There needs to be more Town Cars in LRM!


----------



## OldDirty (Sep 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Long Roof_@Feb 4 2007, 12:54 AM~7168381
> *There needs to be more Town Cars in LRM!
> *


There needs to be more lowriders.


----------



## 514LUX_LINCOLN (Feb 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OldDirty_@Feb 3 2007, 10:42 PM~7168723
> *There needs to be more lowriders.
> *


 :0 :roflmao:


----------



## CrazyCutlas (Aug 8, 2005)

TTT for the towncars there needs to me more in LRM but ol well i know what i got and that is fine ....and remeber there should only be on size wheels for lowriders.......13's are the way to roll.....dont be a pansy roll 155/80's....


----------



## CrazyCutlas (Aug 8, 2005)

ttt for the towncar fest....


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)




----------



## Mixteco (Apr 3, 2006)

*I do agree that their should be more lincolns in LRM. that and my OWN OPINIONS are the reasons I dont even buy that magazine anymore. anyways degre576, thats a tightass lincoln*


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

thanks bro


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

anyone parting out a 95 - 97 towncar .. i need all four door panels ... i would perfer if they were off a 96 ...supposibly ford changes dere wiring every year that goes by .. if anyone has or knows someone that has em ... let me know wuts up


----------



## 95ltc (Jan 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bc_3wheel_@Jan 27 2007, 07:23 PM~7104712
> *
> 
> 
> ...



I just got some of that lower door chrome for my 96, I like it alot, but theres some spots that are a little wavy, do you have that too?


----------



## 95ltc (Jan 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 96' lincoln_@Feb 4 2007, 10:09 PM~7176822
> *anyone parting out a 95 - 97 towncar .. i need all four door panels ... i would perfer if they were off a 96 ...supposibly ford changes dere wiring every year that goes by .. if anyone has or knows someone that has em ... let me know wuts up
> *



Theres these on ebay!!!!!

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/1996-Lincol...1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Gabe61 (Feb 14, 2006)

4 sale 15000 obo 1/9485/58872102df8.jpg[/IMG][/URL]


----------



## Gabe61 (Feb 14, 2006)

IMG][/URL]


----------



## Gabe61 (Feb 14, 2006)

[/URL]


----------



## bc_3wheel (Jan 13, 2007)




----------



## bc_3wheel (Jan 13, 2007)

> I just got some of that lower door chrome for my 96, I like it alot, but theres some spots that are a little wavy, do you have that too?
> [/quo
> 
> ya i got the same thing too


----------



## PantyDropper (Dec 21, 2003)




----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PantyDropper_@Feb 12 2007, 07:46 PM~7243463
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 REAL NICE HOMIE


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PantyDropper_@Feb 12 2007, 07:46 PM~7243463
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

:uh: :around: :rofl: :uh: :around: :rofl:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RALPH_DOGG_@Feb 13 2007, 10:22 PM~7255127
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THIS WAS A GOOD TOPIC UNTILL THIS CAME UP :nono: :nono:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by PantyDropper_@Feb 12 2007, 06:46 PM~7243463
> *
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKING GOOD


----------



## lincolnondubz (Jun 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Gabe61_@Feb 5 2007, 06:15 PM~7183001
> *IMG][/URL]
> *


where can i get a sunroof like that???????????????????????????????


----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lincolnondubz_@Feb 13 2007, 11:30 PM~7255990
> *where can i get a sunroof like that???????????????????????????????
> *


Sliding rag-top. StreetBeatOnline.com


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Feb 14 2007, 01:27 AM~7255962
> *THIS WAS A GOOD TOPIC UNTILL THIS CAME UP :nono:  :nono:
> *


its for us to laugh at...!!!


----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)

Street Beats Rag-Top page


----------



## 454SSallday (Aug 5, 2006)

WHATS THE PROCESS ON PUTTING 13X7 ON A 99 T.C. DO YOU NEED TO DO FRAME WORK ON IS THAT ONLY 02 AND UP? PLEASE HELP ME :biggrin:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RALPH_DOGG_@Feb 13 2007, 11:51 PM~7256191
> *its for us to laugh at...!!!
> *


in that case :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## first class custom (Aug 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LincolnSwangin_@Jan 24 2003, 06:33 AM~424668
> *
> *


yo that kinda nasty! where did u get that kit?


----------



## first class custom (Aug 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LincolnSwangin_@Jan 24 2003, 06:33 AM~424668
> *
> *


that ground kit on the white linc?On page 4


----------



## lincolnondubz (Jun 14, 2006)

i think i might get one of those rags


----------



## lincolnondubz (Jun 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Long Roof_@Feb 13 2007, 11:50 PM~7256185
> *Sliding rag-top.  StreetBeatOnline.com
> *


thanks man.


----------



## 454SSallday (Aug 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lincolnondubz_@Feb 14 2007, 08:52 PM~7264276
> *thanks man.
> *


GET A MOON ROOF INSTEAD THE VALUE OF YOUR CARS GOING TO TAKE A BIG HIT WITH THAT RAG. BUT THE MOON ROOF WILL INCREASE THE VALUE. :biggrin:


----------



## Gabe61 (Feb 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 454SSallday_@Feb 15 2007, 11:23 AM~7267396
> *GET A MOON ROOF INSTEAD THE VALUE OF YOUR CARS GOING TO TAKE A BIG HIT WITH THAT RAG. BUT THE MOON ROOF WILL INCREASE THE VALUE.  :biggrin:
> *


who cares about the value cuz after u lift it and etc. it losses its value anywayz and besides the value of these cars has gone down


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Gabe61_@Feb 15 2007, 11:57 AM~7267666
> *who cares about the value cuz after u lift it and etc. it losses its value anywayz and besides the value of these cars has gone down
> *


it might go back up becuae they're gonna stop making them!!! :0 :0 :0

end of the towncar


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RALPH_DOGG_@Feb 15 2007, 10:04 AM~7267718
> *it might go back up becuae they're gonna stop making them!!! :0  :0  :0
> 
> end of the towncar
> *


 :0 :0 :0 ohh yeahh i got a cartier 2002 with 48 gs miles heck yeahhh!!! :biggrin:


----------



## marquison14zz (Jan 6, 2007)

TTT


----------



## JRO (May 13, 2004)

Any 2 toned Lincolns? Or flaked roof ones? Thinking of doing something crazy with my 90.


----------



## midwest_swang (Jan 16, 2004)




----------



## JRO (May 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by midwest_swang_@Feb 18 2007, 10:17 PM~7293722
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Your front wheels are like mine except mine bow in and not out. lol


----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Feb 15 2007, 12:50 PM~7268675
> *:0  :0  :0 ohh yeahh i got a cartier 2002 with 48 gs miles heck yeahhh!!! :biggrin:
> *


nice :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

damn i miss my lincoln time to go on the hut


----------



## 454SSallday (Aug 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Gabe61_@Feb 15 2007, 09:57 AM~7267666
> *who cares about the value cuz after u lift it and etc. it losses its value anywayz and besides the value of these cars has gone down
> *


I GUESS I SEE IT THAT WAY CAUSE I DEAL WITH BOOKING OUT CARS EVERYDAY SORRY........ I RUN A CAR DEALERSHIP SO BOOK VALUE MEANS ALOT :biggrin:


----------



## OLDSCHOOL (Jun 4, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## 454SSallday (Aug 5, 2006)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## TOE-KNEE (Aug 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by midwest_swang_@Feb 18 2007, 10:17 PM~7293722
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice..


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

TTT


----------



## JRO (May 13, 2004)

Mine again... but this time juiced.


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by midwest_swang_@Feb 18 2007, 08:17 PM~7293722
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice tuck


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

INSTALLED MY STEREO ON MY TOWN CAR :biggrin:


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JRO_@Feb 20 2007, 10:48 PM~7312408
> *Mine again... but this time juiced.
> 
> 
> ...


damn, 4 batts....thats pretty good, any re-enforcements??? 

thats what i just ordered, 2 pump set up, and im getting 4 yellow tops...i don't plan on hopping though... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: we'll see how long that lasts!!!


----------



## UCE*EP (Nov 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Uno Malo_@Oct 31 2006, 11:21 PM~6483091
> *:thumbsup: looking nice
> *


Nice ride homie, Can you use any replacement callipers foe 13s or you just have to grind the originals? Let me know thanks for the info


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

MY TOWNCAR 2002 CARTIER


----------



## Chaotic Lows (Dec 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Feb 22 2007, 04:53 PM~7329307
> *MY TOWNCAR 2002 CARTIER
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## marquison14zz (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Feb 22 2007, 04:53 PM~7329307
> *MY TOWNCAR 2002 CARTIER
> 
> *


NICE


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Feb 22 2007, 04:53 PM~7329307
> *MY TOWNCAR 2002 CARTIER
> 
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## lowrider 4 life (Nov 11, 2005)

TTT


----------



## PantyDropper (Dec 21, 2003)




----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PantyDropper_@Feb 25 2007, 11:51 PM~7351509
> *
> 
> 
> ...


showoff!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Chaotic Lows (Dec 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PantyDropper_@Feb 25 2007, 09:51 PM~7351509
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PantyDropper_@Feb 25 2007, 09:51 PM~7351509
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WHAT PLACE DID YOU GET AT THE SHOW?


----------



## 92linc (Nov 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Feb 14 2007, 01:27 AM~7255962
> *THIS WAS A GOOD TOPIC UNTILL THIS CAME UP :nono:  :nono:
> *


WTF :barf: :barf: 
i`ve said it before and i`ll say it again friends don`t let friends drive donks :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## PantyDropper (Dec 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Feb 26 2007, 01:25 AM~7351913
> *WHAT PLACE DID YOU GET AT THE SHOW?
> *


#1


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PantyDropper_@Feb 26 2007, 05:24 PM~7356359
> *#1
> *





how many other TC's were there to compete with?


----------



## PantyDropper (Dec 21, 2003)

these 2 where in my class and one other i dont have a pics of...


----------



## PantyDropper (Dec 21, 2003)

not sure how i beat a impala...


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PantyDropper_@Feb 26 2007, 05:32 PM~7356430
> *not sure how i beat a impala...
> *


you must have slept with the judge


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PantyDropper_@Feb 26 2007, 03:31 PM~7356423
> *these 2 where in my class and one other i dont have a pics of...
> 
> 
> ...


AN IMPALA IN YOUR CLASS? I'VE NEVERED HEARD OF SUCH A CLASS LIKE THAT? :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## JRO (May 13, 2004)




----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JRO_@Feb 27 2007, 12:06 PM~7363984
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE HOMIE LOOKING GOOD


----------



## OGJordan (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Feb 26 2007, 05:36 PM~7356476
> *AN IMPALA IN YOUR CLASS? I'VE NEVERED HEARD OF SUCH A CLASS LIKE THAT? :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


It was at a mostly hot rod style show. I think they group all lowriders together, then divide them by "class" by the mods.


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

TTT


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Mar 3 2007, 04:50 PM~7398210
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice homie real nice


----------



## PrEsiDenTiaL__99 (Sep 24, 2006)

TTT!!


----------



## PrEsiDenTiaL__99 (Sep 24, 2006)

does anyone has a lincoln axle laying around the yard i need the bar that goes inside the axle left side hit me up with info :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

TO THE TOP FOR OUR CARS


----------



## ucechevy1965 (Oct 30, 2005)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## ILLVILLE (May 20, 2005)

my old linc


----------



## TOE-KNEE (Aug 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JRO_@Feb 27 2007, 02:06 PM~7363984
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

does anyone have a double din tv or radio in there towncars? if u do how did u get it to fit ?


----------



## PrEsiDenTiaL__99 (Sep 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Feb 13 2007, 11:27 PM~7255962
> *THIS WAS A GOOD TOPIC UNTILL THIS CAME UP :nono:  :nono:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :werd:


----------



## 7572da713 (Mar 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ILLVILLE_@Mar 15 2007, 02:49 PM~7485294
> *my old linc
> 
> 
> ...


dude ur rear brake line. How was it routed, i have a 95 executive and on the side u r showing the rear brake line is attached to the frame then rubber hoesed to the disk and wen i hit it up the first time it broke en i had spoungy brakes, now i replaced it and now da bracket is just hanging to give it slack but it is still tight wen i lift da back up en im bot to put 3 wheel on it next en im sure it will 4sho break then to. so i was wounderin how all the other 95s routed their lines?


----------



## ILLVILLE (May 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 7572da713_@Mar 19 2007, 06:15 PM~7509406
> *dude ur rear brake line. How was it routed, i have a 95 executive and on the side u r showing the rear brake line is attached to the frame then rubber hoesed to the disk and wen i hit it up the first time it broke en i had spoungy brakes, now i replaced it and now da bracket is just hanging to give it slack but it is still tight wen i lift da back up en im bot to put 3 wheel on it next en im sure it will 4sho break then to. so i was wounderin how all the other 95s routed their lines?
> *


Mine was a 97, the line was attached to the frame but unhooked it and bent the line down a bit to give it slack. dont know what size cylinders u were using, I was running 12 inch torpedos with powerballs and i could drive all the way locked up no braking trouble. I didnt have any problem 3 wheelin exept in this pic my front selenoid is out so the fronts not locked up = weak ass 3 LOL :biggrin:


----------



## 7572da713 (Mar 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ILLVILLE_@Mar 19 2007, 11:06 PM~7512030
> *Mine was a 97, the line was attached to the frame but unhooked it and bent the line down a bit to give it slack. dont know what size cylinders u were using, I was running 12 inch torpedos with powerballs and i could drive all the way locked up no braking trouble. I didnt have any problem 3 wheelin exept in this pic my front selenoid is out so the fronts not locked up = weak ass 3 LOL  :biggrin:
> *


mayne i got 10s in da back coil under and i did wat u did and gave it slack but it get tight still and i tend to see da line wet sumetime like it broke again and fluid is leaking but i dont feel nothing in da brakes. en im going to put bigger cylinder and go show balls but i know dat line is going to keep me from doing it probly both sides so wat u think i sould do and how can i hide em?


----------



## lowpro85 (Mar 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 7572da713_@Mar 20 2007, 10:32 AM~7513787
> *mayne i got 10s in da back coil under and i did wat u did and gave it slack but it get tight still and i tend to see da line wet sumetime like it broke again and fluid is leaking but i dont feel nothing in da brakes. en im going to put bigger cylinder and go show balls but i know dat line is going to keep me from doing it probly both sides so wat u think i sould do and how can i hide em?
> *


Man jus make that bitch a hopper! :cheesy:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

ttt


----------



## ILLVILLE (May 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 7572da713_@Mar 20 2007, 09:32 AM~7513787
> *mayne i got 10s in da back coil under and i did wat u did and gave it slack but it get tight still and i tend to see da line wet sumetime like it broke again and fluid is leaking but i dont feel nothing in da brakes. en im going to put bigger cylinder and go show balls but i know dat line is going to keep me from doing it probly both sides so wat u think i sould do and how can i hide em?
> *


the only thing i can think of is to add something like a steel braided brake line to give more slack but i dont know how to hide it. If i still had mine it would be easier for me to troubleshoot but i sold it to a buddy of mine a couple years ago. All i remember is i had the frame partially wrapped so i had to remove those clips holding the brake lines, then had the upper trailing arms extended an inch and the lowers rienforced along with the rear end. I think my buddy still has the car and is trying to sell it, if i get a chance to by his shop i'll take a look.


----------



## 7572da713 (Mar 9, 2007)

:thumbsup: dat wassup mayne en ill look into dat steelbraid


----------



## 7572da713 (Mar 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by low priorityz_@Mar 20 2007, 11:53 AM~7514683
> *Man jus make that bitch a hopper! :cheesy:
> *


***** u crazy :biggrin:


----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)

Just bought it tonight.


----------



## tddbrumfield (Jul 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Long Roof_@Mar 24 2007, 01:09 AM~7541490
> *Just bought it tonight.
> 
> 
> ...


what year is it, what ur plans for it. nice ride i got a 90







im planning to juice it or air ride it. its my daily driver


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)




----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by tddbrumfield_@Mar 24 2007, 05:30 AM~7541792
> *what year is it, what ur plans for it. nice ride i got a 90
> 
> 
> ...


Mine's a 1990 too. 2 pumps and some 13s. Mine's my daily too.


----------



## tddbrumfield (Jul 19, 2006)

how many batteries are u using on ur set-up, im going with 4 batt. most people run 14x7 rims on there daily


----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by tddbrumfield_@Mar 24 2007, 04:58 PM~7544217
> *how many batteries are u using on ur set-up, im going with 4 batt. most people run 14x7 rims on there daily
> *


It doesn't have pumps yet... That's my plan... but probably 4 or 6


----------



## tddbrumfield (Jul 19, 2006)

MY ISNT JUICE YET IM WANTED TILL FALL OR WINTER TO DO MY RIGHT.


----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by tddbrumfield_@Mar 24 2007, 05:03 PM~7544252
> *MY ISNT  JUICE YET IM WANTED TILL FALL OR WINTER TO DO MY RIGHT.
> *


Mine should hopefully been done this Spring or early summer.


----------



## tddbrumfield (Jul 19, 2006)

must be nice


----------



## PrEsiDenTiaL__99 (Sep 24, 2006)




----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)




----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)

my old linc


----------



## CrazyCutlas (Aug 8, 2005)

jus remeber when building a car .....dont be a pussy....role 13's on your daily....shave them brakes....


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CrazyCutlas_@Mar 27 2007, 07:08 PM~7564297
> *jus remeber when building a car .....dont be a pussy....role 13's on your daily....shave them brakes....
> 
> 
> ...



dayum real ! 

so no one here gots a double din tv or radio in dere towncars ? if you do let me know what you had to do to make it fit or does it fit right on dere..anyone ?


----------



## J-VO (Jun 12, 2005)




----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CrazyCutlas_@Mar 27 2007, 05:08 PM~7564297
> *jus remeber when building a car .....dont be a pussy....role 13's on your daily....shave them brakes....
> 
> 
> ...


Mine's gettin 13s for sure. That's the only thing I've ever rolled.


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bigmonneyjay71_@Mar 27 2007, 08:28 PM~7565421
> *
> 
> 
> ...


FUCKIN NICE POST MORE PICS


----------



## J-VO (Jun 12, 2005)

thanks homie i'll take some more 2morrow


----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)




----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Mar 27 2007, 10:15 PM~7565875
> *FUCKIN NICE POST MORE PICS
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## thefear076 (Mar 26, 2007)

Well, theres some really hot TCs on here, im tryin to get mine all pimped out. Im just now startin with it, so not much done to it other then sound right now. 

Here are some pics of it though:


----------



## J-VO (Jun 12, 2005)

c'mon lets see those town cars!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tddbrumfield (Jul 19, 2006)

> c'mon lets see those town cars!!!!!!!!!!!!
> [/quot more pics. of ur ride of the whole car


----------



## Droopy (May 10, 2005)

...................................................


----------



## tddbrumfield (Jul 19, 2006)

droopy what size of rim is on that lincoln


----------



## lowpro85 (Mar 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 7572da713_@Mar 20 2007, 08:45 PM~7517984
> ****** u crazy  :biggrin:
> *


post ur ride :biggrin:


----------



## Droopy (May 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tddbrumfield_@Mar 28 2007, 04:47 PM~7572042
> *droopy what size of rim is on that lincoln
> *



13's


----------



## tddbrumfield (Jul 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Droopy_@Mar 29 2007, 08:56 AM~7575351
> *13's
> *


did u have to shave the brake calper down to fit those rims on


----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tddbrumfield_@Mar 29 2007, 02:37 PM~7575454
> *did u have to shave the brake calper down to fit those rims on
> *


u dont have to shave calipers on the 90´s style body to fit 13"s


----------



## 5DEUCE (Jan 28, 2006)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Droopy_@Mar 28 2007, 06:39 PM~7571979
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE


----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)

Is the Check Air Suspension light gonna stay on when I put pumps in my ride?


----------



## JRO (May 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Long Roof_@Mar 29 2007, 01:36 PM~7577447
> *Is the Check Air Suspension light gonna stay on when I put pumps in my ride?
> *


Yup. Its funny though having juice and that flashing on the dash. lol


----------



## ucechevy1965 (Oct 30, 2005)

Updated pic of my 93' Towncar 
:biggrin:


----------



## JRO (May 13, 2004)

I like that. Looks nice. Esp with that grill.


----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JRO_@Mar 29 2007, 12:03 PM~7577682
> *Yup. Its funny though having juice and that flashing on the dash. lol
> *


Is there any way to get it to go off.


----------



## tddbrumfield (Jul 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Silentdawg_@Mar 29 2007, 09:40 AM~7575465
> *u dont have to shave calipers on the 90´s style body to fit 13"s
> *


thanks man


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Long Roof_@Mar 29 2007, 01:24 PM~7577834
> *Is there any way to get it to go off.
> *


put some tape on it lol :biggrin:


----------



## JRO (May 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Long Roof_@Mar 29 2007, 02:24 PM~7577834
> *Is there any way to get it to go off.
> *


I have no idea. But in mine I dont really care. Because I have that light on...check oil...and when I hop the service engine light comes on. lol


----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JRO_@Mar 29 2007, 12:38 PM~7577937
> *I have no idea. But in mine I dont really care. Because I have that light on...check oil...and when I hop the service engine light comes on. lol
> *


Yeah no lights are on in mine. I'd like to keep it that way you know. But I'd rather have pumps. So I'll probably have to live with it.


----------



## Droopy (May 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tddbrumfield_@Mar 29 2007, 05:37 AM~7575454
> *did u have to shave the brake calper down to fit those rims on
> *



yup . and spacers


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JRO_@Mar 29 2007, 01:38 PM~7577937
> *I have no idea. But in mine I dont really care. Because I have that light on...check oil...and when I hop the service engine light comes on. lol
> *


so it is like a christmas tree lol


----------



## green ice (May 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 5DEUCE_@Mar 29 2007, 08:46 AM~7575770
> *
> *


what size tires are on the other car


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ucechevy1965_@Mar 29 2007, 01:16 PM~7577768
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: THATZ FUCKIN NICE


----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Long Roof_@Mar 29 2007, 08:24 PM~7577834
> *Is there any way to get it to go off.
> *


shit Ive read it somewhere on here how to put it out in a non-violent way but the hell if I remember where.. :uh: 
theres also a good forum on www.lincolntowncar.org where almost any relevant question can be answered. maybe it was there..


----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Droopy_@Mar 29 2007, 08:45 PM~7578001
> *yup .  and spacers
> *


why? what kind of 13"'s and wich year? mine was a virgin and they fit right outta the box..
:scrutinize:


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Long Roof_@Mar 29 2007, 01:24 PM~7577834
> *Is there any way to get it to go off.
> *


pull the gauge cluster and take out that mil light :cheesy:


----------



## Droopy (May 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Silentdawg_@Mar 29 2007, 12:55 PM~7578537
> *why? what kind of 13"'s and wich year? mine was a virgin and they fit right outta the box..
> :scrutinize:
> *



Its a '96 I wanted to use spacers so I dont shave too much off the calipers.


----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)

How big of cylinders can you put in the back of a 90 Town Car without having any problems? Stock rear suspension? 10s? 12s?


----------



## JRO (May 13, 2004)

I have 12's with coil over. Works just fine.


----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JRO_@Mar 30 2007, 03:16 PM~7586537
> *I have 12's with coil over. Works just fine.
> *


How much coil?


----------



## 5DEUCE (Jan 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by green ice_@Mar 29 2007, 12:51 PM~7578045
> *what size tires are on the other car
> *


215-45-17


----------



## JRO (May 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Long Roof_@Mar 30 2007, 06:49 PM~7586715
> *How much coil?
> *


They are the stock springs from the front cut down to about 4.


----------



## JRO (May 13, 2004)

Pic of it down..








And up..


----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JRO_@Mar 30 2007, 10:08 PM~7588811
> *They are the stock springs from the front cut down to about 4.
> *


I was planning on runnin the front coils in the back.


----------



## tddbrumfield (Jul 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JRO_@Mar 31 2007, 01:11 AM~7588822
> *Pic of it down..
> 
> 
> ...


what type of springs in the front , do u think the 2 3/4 spring will work fine in the front.


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)




----------



## lowpro85 (Mar 11, 2006)

Anybody have troubles with their brakeline when they first got switches? I have a 90 towncar i was jus wandering if its really something to worry about...


----------



## Eric (Jun 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by low priorityz_@Mar 31 2007, 12:21 PM~7590400
> *Anybody have troubles with their brakeline when they first got switches? I have a 90 towncar i was jus wandering if its really something to worry about...
> *


my drivers side was re-ran so it would have room to move (on the back)


----------



## JRO (May 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tddbrumfield+Mar 31 2007, 07:31 AM~7589540-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mine has been fine. Just make sure the bolts are tight on the front ones.


----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)

My intermittent wipers pause at the top instead of at the bottom... Anyone know what the deal is? When I turn them off they go down though.


----------



## ALEX39 (Mar 21, 2007)

no spacers full swap 4 under $250


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

^^^^ damn thats clean, any more pics


----------



## CYCLON3 (Mar 9, 2007)

dam nice


----------



## Chaotic Lows (Dec 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JRO_@Feb 27 2007, 12:06 PM~7363984
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i like looks good with the booty kit .. :biggrin:


----------



## 95ltc (Jan 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Droopy_@Mar 28 2007, 04:39 PM~7571979
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Nice, anymore pics? I like the chrome mirrors.


----------



## TOWN CAR92 (Jan 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JRO_@Mar 31 2007, 01:11 AM~7588822
> *Pic of it down..
> 
> 
> ...


if those are 12"s your not getting all the lift out of them


----------



## JRO (May 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TOWN CAR92_@Apr 3 2007, 02:13 PM~7610003
> *if those are 12"s your not getting all the lift out of them
> *


The shocks are maxed out.


----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

12" in the rear chained down to maybe 10-11"


----------



## tddbrumfield (Jul 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Silentdawg_@Apr 3 2007, 02:39 PM~7610165
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: nic lincoln


----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)

TTT


----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tddbrumfield_@Apr 3 2007, 08:46 PM~7610622
> *:biggrin: nic lincoln
> *


thanks dog, theres some minor work still..


----------



## tddbrumfield (Jul 19, 2006)

i havent even began on my lincoln


----------



## 7572da713 (Mar 9, 2007)

heres mines


----------



## lowpro85 (Mar 11, 2006)

I was wandering when you were going to finally post yours!


----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 7572da713_@Apr 4 2007, 04:55 PM~7619644
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Is that a factory color?


----------



## lowpro85 (Mar 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Long Roof_@Apr 4 2007, 06:16 PM~7619772
> *Is that a factory color?
> *


Yea homie


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## PrEsiDenTiaL__99 (Sep 24, 2006)




----------



## Droopy (May 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 95ltc_@Apr 3 2007, 10:04 AM~7609946
> *Nice, anymore pics? I like the chrome mirrors.
> *


----------



## PrEsiDenTiaL__99 (Sep 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 7572da713_@Apr 4 2007, 04:55 PM~7619644
> *
> 
> 
> ...




wuts the inches on the whitewalls homie?


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Silentdawg_@Mar 29 2007, 08:40 AM~7575465
> *u dont have to shave calipers on the 90´s style body to fit 13"s
> *





> _Originally posted by Droopy_@Mar 29 2007, 02:45 PM~7578001
> *yup .  and spacers
> *



silent, im rollin shaved cals and spacers too...it depends on the brand of rims...they have differant offsets...almost everyone i know shaves and rolls spacers...!!!

i don't have recent pics cuz its in the shop next in line to get lifted, but ill have some next week...promise!!!


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Droopy_@Mar 28 2007, 07:39 PM~7571979
> *
> 
> 
> ...



has anyone notice anything in particular thats different from this car to other towncars ?


----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 96' lincoln_@Apr 5 2007, 05:09 PM~7626494
> *has anyone notice anything in particular thats different from this car to other towncars ?
> *


It has the older chrome mirrors on it? :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## PITBULL (Feb 14, 2002)

anyone have a 98 - 02 tc rolling frame for sale ? if so pm me , thanks


----------



## Danmenace (Dec 17, 2005)




----------



## ALEX39 (Mar 21, 2007)

WOON RI


----------



## ALEX39 (Mar 21, 2007)




----------



## ALEX39 (Mar 21, 2007)




----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

some teasers...


----------



## GOOT (Feb 10, 2005)

Im feeling that center console. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

The switchplate sets it off.


----------



## tddbrumfield (Jul 19, 2006)

:biggrin: I LOVE THE SWITCH PLATE IM GO TO HAVE 59IMPALA DO A 2 SWITCH PLATE FOR MY CAR. LOOKS REAL NICE RALH DOGG.


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ALEX39_@Apr 5 2007, 09:39 PM~7627997
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CHIPPIN 64+Apr 6 2007, 02:59 PM~7632367-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks fellaz...im waiting for some lil upgrades im doing, (adding a street charger) then i'll have some videos, then ill post up the set up...it looks wierd without my system and bald (no upholstery)


----------



## kinglincoln (Aug 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Danmenace_@Apr 5 2007, 08:07 PM~7627204
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Attn: Dan Menace!!!

The Countdown Has Begun! R U gonna kick it at chamizal?


----------



## tddbrumfield (Jul 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RALPH_DOGG_@Apr 6 2007, 08:36 PM~7633858
> *thanks fellaz...im waiting for some lil upgrades im doing, (adding a street charger) then i'll have some videos, then ill post up the set up...it looks wierd without my system and bald (no upholstery)
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## originallow (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## ucechevy1965 (Oct 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Mar 29 2007, 01:51 PM~7578502
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: THATZ FUCKIN NICE
> *


Thanks homie 
:biggrin:


----------



## TwistedDreamz87 (Jan 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Big Butch C_@Jan 23 2003, 06:58 AM~421674
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: fuckin crazy


----------



## PrEsiDenTiaL__99 (Sep 24, 2006)

the black tc looking good


----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)

TTT


----------



## evilcamino (Feb 19, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## lowpro85 (Mar 11, 2006)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by low priorityz_@Apr 11 2007, 10:05 PM~7671759
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## tddbrumfield (Jul 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by low priorityz_@Apr 12 2007, 12:05 AM~7671759
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 what is ur set-up look like inside, any pics. :thumbsup:


----------



## lowpro85 (Mar 11, 2006)

Setup is ok...he could have done a better job..


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

my newest bucket


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by low priorityz+Apr 12 2007, 12:44 PM~7675212-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


this is nice... :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

here is my every day driver as i was putting it back together after rebuilding the rack :biggrin:


----------



## tddbrumfield (Jul 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tatt2danny_@Apr 12 2007, 03:49 PM~7676090
> *here is my every day driver as i was putting it back together after rebuilding the rack :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: i would like to see this in action/video


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Apr 12 2007, 04:57 PM~7676517
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

MY RIDE WITH NEW RIMS :0


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

MY TUCK :biggrin:


----------



## TOWNCARSTUNTIN92 (Dec 21, 2003)

FOR THE LINCOLN RIDERS
*
GOTTA BRAND NEW 4.6 FORD W/POLICE PACKAGE STILL IN CREATE FROM FORD

PM FOR ANY QUESTIONS*


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tddbrumfield_@Apr 12 2007, 02:01 PM~7676539
> *:biggrin: i would like to see this in action/video
> *


Hey homie I'll post some pics from our cinco de mayo show coming up soon.
we'll see what it do when i have it all ready :biggrin:


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

BAD ASS LINCSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Apr 12 2007, 04:10 PM~7677014
> *MY RIDE WITH NEW RIMS :0
> 
> 
> ...


FUCKIN NICE


----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ (May 30, 2003)

http://video.tinypic.com/player.php?v=4ctu1pt


----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ (May 30, 2003)

:0


----------



## white link 93 (Oct 27, 2004)

nice !!!!


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

nice


----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ (May 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BUTTAFINGUZ_@Apr 13 2007, 03:56 PM~7685609
> *http://video.tinypic.com/player.php?v=4ctu1pt
> 
> 
> ...


Oh this is for sale. $3700.... that's right!!! My homie is Cali right now 4/13/07, so if you want to get @ him about it, this the time to do it.
The car is clean.


----------



## lincolnondubz (Jun 14, 2006)

anybody know a good place to get some fenders and shit to do a front end conversion from a 92 to a 97?


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by low priorityz_@Apr 12 2007, 12:44 PM~7675212
> *Setup is ok...he could have done a better job..
> 
> 
> ...


told you it looked like mine...!!!


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)




----------



## JRO (May 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RALPH_DOGG_@Apr 14 2007, 03:00 PM~7689733
> *told you it looked like mine...!!!
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## tddbrumfield (Jul 19, 2006)

:thumbsup: on lincoln, did u use ur switch plate ralph dogg. what size is ur clyinders in the car.


----------



## lowpro85 (Mar 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RALPH_DOGG_@Apr 14 2007, 01:00 PM~7689733
> *told you it looked like mine...!!!
> 
> 
> ...


Damn sure does...what size cylinders you got in the front?


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RALPH_DOGG_@Apr 14 2007, 12:00 PM~7689733
> *told you it looked like mine...!!!
> 
> 
> ...


damn ralph thats a sick as hell lincoln.....


----------



## 7572da713 (Mar 9, 2007)

yup almost identical. mayne dat shit sweet dogg good job.


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JRO+Apr 14 2007, 05:03 PM~7690418-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



thanks fellaz...its got 8's up front and 10's in there rear!!! and you know i used that switch panel!!!


----------



## 7572da713 (Mar 9, 2007)

early pics of da ride wen i got it, en da winter time snowing like a bitch in Virginia Beach and still rode it had 2 everyday


----------



## lowpro85 (Mar 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 7572da713_@Apr 14 2007, 11:23 PM~7692714
> *early pics of da ride wen i got it, en da winter time snowing like a bitch in Virginia Beach and still rode it had 2 everyday
> 
> 
> ...


I remember those days homie


----------



## kinglincoln (Aug 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low priorityz_@Apr 15 2007, 07:54 AM~7693910
> *I remember those days homie
> *



Here's Mine

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?act=ST&f=6&t=333241


----------



## kinglincoln (Aug 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kinglincoln_@Apr 19 2007, 10:10 AM~7726990
> *Here's Mine
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?act=ST&f=6&t=333241
> *


----------



## tddbrumfield (Jul 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kinglincoln_@Apr 19 2007, 12:28 PM~7727110
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship: THATS THE COLOR THAT MY GFRIEND WHAT ME TO PAINT MY LINCOLN,WHAT IS THAT COLOR.


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

MY 02 TOWNCAR AT SAN BERNANDINO


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## kinglincoln (Aug 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tddbrumfield_@Apr 19 2007, 11:24 AM~7727551
> *:worship: THATS THE COLOR THAT MY GFRIEND WHAT ME TO PAINT MY LINCOLN,WHAT IS THAT COLOR.
> *


It is a 4 stage color. 2 different basecoats and 2 different candy colors. I can tell you that the flake is House of kolor magenta. All else (for reasons of individuality) remain a mystery

I hope you understand!


----------



## tddbrumfield (Jul 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kinglincoln_@Apr 21 2007, 05:32 AM~7741139
> *It is a 4 stage color. 2 different basecoats and 2 different candy colors. I can tell you that the flake is House of kolor magenta. All else (for reasons of individuality) remain a mystery
> 
> I hope you understand!
> *


 :thumbsup: its all good


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)




----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

was gonna post in the white lowrider topic but i couldnt find it


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

ttt


----------



## strtdrmz02 (Mar 1, 2007)

Attached image(s)
where can i get these


----------



## strtdrmz02 (Mar 1, 2007)

damn they didnt post. i wana know where you can get the clear lights like on page11!!!!


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

new lincoln logo itmes...check it!!!


----------



## PrEsiDenTiaL__99 (Sep 24, 2006)

TTT...


----------



## kinglincoln (Aug 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Silentdawg_@Apr 21 2007, 01:00 PM~7742484
> *was gonna post in the white lowrider topic but i couldnt find it
> 
> 
> ...


Love the "phantom top" DAMNED THAT'S GANGSTA


----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kinglincoln_@Apr 25 2007, 10:17 AM~7768348
> *Love the "phantom top" DAMNED THAT'S GANGSTA
> *


 :yes: thanks


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by kinglincoln_@Apr 25 2007, 04:17 AM~7768348
> *Love the "phantom top" DAMNED THAT'S GANGSTA
> *


thats what im saying i love phanton/canvas tops....and everyone else hates them!!!


----------



## PrEsiDenTiaL__99 (Sep 24, 2006)

TTT.....


----------



## lowpro85 (Mar 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kinglincoln_@Apr 19 2007, 10:28 AM~7727110
> *
> 
> 
> ...


lovin that paint man


----------



## THE MAJESTICS TX (Nov 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JRO_@Apr 14 2007, 05:03 PM~7690418
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



nice.


----------



## 7572da713 (Mar 9, 2007)

my homie joint dis shit go h



































ard!


----------



## Mixteco (Apr 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RALPH_DOGG_@Apr 14 2007, 03:00 PM~7689733
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*the linc' looks super clean bro  *


----------



## 514LUX_LINCOLN (Feb 3, 2007)

TTMFT!


----------



## VGP (Apr 22, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

my towncar


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BAYTROKITA50_@May 2 2007, 04:28 PM~7821363
> *my towncar
> 
> 
> ...


I LIKEE


----------



## thuglifeballin (Apr 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RALPH_DOGG_@Apr 23 2007, 06:34 PM~7757562
> *new lincoln logo itmes...check it!!!
> 
> 
> ...


ralph dogs licoln is clean ! clean and simple... the rims compliment the grill ,the set ups' very cean and simple, the lincoln embs i the wheel and kos ,look real classy,


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

Beware of my homie "LEAPING LONNIE JR"


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OGDinoe1_@May 2 2007, 11:18 PM~7824510
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: POST MORE PICZ HOMIE


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@May 3 2007, 02:13 PM~7828772
> *:biggrin: POST MORE PICZ HOMIE
> *



























Here's a few more homie!


----------



## ucechevy1965 (Oct 30, 2005)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VGP_@May 2 2007, 10:57 PM~7821095
> *:cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


the gold sure makes it classy as fuck! damn I wish I had single piece bumpers on mine.


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OGDinoe1_@May 3 2007, 04:31 PM~7828878
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: thankz


----------



## 5DEUCE (Jan 28, 2006)




----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@May 6 2007, 08:00 AM~7843516
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: thankz
> *


----------



## ucechevy1965 (Oct 30, 2005)

Here's some updated pics of my Towncar from a recent car show.....
























































For all my Towncar Ridahs :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

ANY ONE HAS ANY UPDATES ON THERE RIDES!!!!!!!!!!!!KEEP THIS TOPIC ALIVE HOMIES


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@May 22 2007, 01:40 PM~7956365
> *ANY ONE HAS ANY UPDATES ON THERE RIDES!!!!!!!!!!!!KEEP THIS TOPIC ALIVE HOMIES
> *


MINE CHILLIN AT THE PARK


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@May 22 2007, 03:50 PM~7956445
> *MINE CHILLIN AT THE PARK
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 5DEUCE_@May 7 2007, 01:20 AM~7845583
> *
> *











damn allmost like mine :O


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@May 22 2007, 01:50 PM~7956445
> *MINE CHILLIN AT THE PARK
> 
> 
> ...


FUCKIN NICE!!!!!DAMN YOUR ALL WAYZ TAKEIN NICE SHOOTS OF YOUR CAR HOMIE


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@May 22 2007, 03:34 PM~7957131
> *FUCKIN NICE!!!!!DAMN YOUR ALL WAYZ TAKEIN NICE SHOOTS OF YOUR CAR HOMIE
> *


THANKS HOMIE


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@May 22 2007, 12:50 PM~7956445
> *MINE CHILLIN AT THE PARK
> 
> 
> ...




GTF OUT DA GRASS MAN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :angry: :angry:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@May 22 2007, 03:46 PM~7957207
> *GTF OUT DA GRASS MAN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :angry:  :angry:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: OHHH SNNAAPPP GRASS PATROL :biggrin:


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@May 22 2007, 02:49 PM~7957227
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: OHHH SNNAAPPP GRASS PATROL :biggrin:
> *




YOU PROBLY MADE THE DEAD PATCH RIGHT NEXT TO UR CAR !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!





J/K SUP HOMEBOY ? WHEN U PICKIN UP* THE NEXT EPISODE?* :biggrin:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@May 22 2007, 03:52 PM~7957247
> *YOU PROBLY MADE THE DEAD PATCH RIGHT NEXT TO UR CAR !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> J/K SUP HOMEBOY ? WHEN U PICKIN UP THE NEXT EPISODE? :biggrin:
> *


WHEN YOU DONATE IT TO ME DOGG ALL I WANT IS YOUR ENTERIOR :biggrin:


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

LINCOLN ~ what a luxury car should be

...steering wheel  









...new chips :biggrin: 

















...plate screw covers :0 

















...the ride  









...peace


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## green ice (May 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@May 24 2007, 10:00 PM~7974108
> *
> 
> 
> ...


gangsta lincoln


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## FROSTY90 (Aug 28, 2005)

DAM THAT BITCH IS SEXY. CAN YOU POST UP A PIC OF YOUR A ARMS BRO?


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FROSTY90_@May 24 2007, 11:02 PM~7974638
> *DAM THAT BITCH IS SEXY. CAN YOU POST UP A PIC OF YOUR A ARMS BRO?
> *


I'll take some better pics of those and post them up on here tomorrow or sunday...


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FROSTY90_@May 25 2007, 12:02 AM~7974638
> *DAM THAT BITCH IS SEXY. CAN YOU POST UP A PIC OF YOUR A ARMS BRO?
> *



i have the og a arm but the upper is extend 1''


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@May 25 2007, 08:58 PM~7980073
> *That is the best pic I got of it...It's a custom 4 link bro...
> 
> 
> ...



not the trailing arm the A arm bro :0


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by abel_@May 25 2007, 09:17 PM~7980536
> *not the trailing arm the A arm bro :0
> *


yeah I read too fast...sorry... :happysad:


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)

ttt


----------



## 77towncar (Sep 5, 2006)

thats the sickest new body towncar if seen u thought about gold plattin the suspension


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

man, that thing is bad!!!


----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)

Anyone got any clean under hood pictures of a 90-97 Town Car?


----------



## Scarface (May 28, 2007)

bags comin real soon!


----------



## JRO (May 13, 2004)

:thumbsdown:


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JRO_@May 30 2007, 05:48 PM~8009796
> *:thumbsdown:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL+May 24 2007, 11:05 PM~7974174-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Scarface+May 30 2007, 05:41 PM~8009747-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i belive the thumbsdown was directed towards this...


----------



## lincolnondubz (Jun 14, 2006)

feel free to hate.... its gettin new paint next week.

http://s97.photobucket.com/albums/l205/lin...nt=116_1089.flv


----------



## JRO (May 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RALPH_DOGG+May 30 2007, 11:32 PM~8011774-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Paint isnt going to make it look any better. :cheesy:


----------



## lincolnondubz (Jun 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JRO_@May 30 2007, 09:20 PM~8012176
> *Yup.  :biggrin:
> Paint isnt going to make it look any better.  :cheesy:
> *


Thanks :biggrin: .


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Scarface_@May 30 2007, 03:41 PM~8009747
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## Scarface (May 28, 2007)

Thats fine let him hate.. Its only ganna get better


----------



## JRO (May 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Scarface_@May 31 2007, 10:53 PM~8019093
> *Thats fine let him hate.. Its only ganna get better
> *


Adding 13s, juicing it, and removing the lambo's? :biggrin:


----------



## chaddyb (Mar 7, 2002)

sorry eric I had to do it. Oh and I rerouted BOTH your brake lines


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lincolnondubz_@May 30 2007, 09:48 PM~8011889
> *feel free to hate.... its gettin new paint next week.
> 
> http://s97.photobucket.com/albums/l205/lin...nt=116_1089.flv
> ...


gawwwwwwwwwwwwwtttttttttttt damnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn... :ugh:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chaddyb_@May 31 2007, 10:05 PM~8019651
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## lincolnondubz (Jun 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JRO_@May 31 2007, 08:27 PM~8019363
> *Adding 13s, juicing it, and removing the lambo's?  :biggrin:
> *


haha 13's???! im assuming u like every car to have 13's and juice :uh: .. real boring...... but dont get me wrong i love low lows. but whats the point of every car looking exactly the same????????


























































Oh look!!!!! another car on 13's


----------



## tddbrumfield (Jul 19, 2006)

WHEN THEY SAY THROUGH SOME D"SSSS ON IT , THEY MEET DAYTONS NOT DUMB DUBSSSS


----------



## OGJordan (Nov 10, 2004)

Here's a few of mine:


----------



## tddbrumfield (Jul 19, 2006)

nic ride but what does ur pumps sit on, i know this is a stupid ? :buttkick:


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lincolnondubz+Jun 1 2007, 07:56 AM~8021411-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


dude, im afraid that exactly what that song means, they say d'z but its meant for dubs.....!!! that song's not on our side!!!


----------



## tddbrumfield (Jul 19, 2006)

I KNOW THAT, IT SHOULD BE OUR SONG NOT THERES


----------



## OGJordan (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tddbrumfield_@Jun 1 2007, 10:52 AM~8022365
> *nic ride but what does ur pumps sit on, i know this is a stupid ? :buttkick:
> *



They're just chromed trays.


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

looks good


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OGJordan_@Jun 1 2007, 11:24 AM~8022592
> *They're just chromed trays.
> *


is that the LTC that mr.impala built???


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## OGJordan (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RALPH_DOGG_@Jun 1 2007, 01:15 PM~8023302
> *is that the LTC that mr.impala built???
> *



Yep, my daily.


----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)

No one has a Town Car with a clean engine bay?


----------



## JRO (May 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lincolnondubz+Jun 1 2007, 08:56 AM~8021411-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thats what Im saying. It looks stupid on over sized wheels. Id rather roll stocks. And lambo doors are played out like no other. You might as well put a wing and NOS on it.


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)




----------



## ucechevy1965 (Oct 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Long Roof_@Jun 1 2007, 12:35 PM~8023722
> *No one has a Town Car with a clean engine bay?
> *


Mine isn't show stopper, but I hope it helps.


----------



## Scarface (May 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Long Roof_@Jun 1 2007, 02:35 PM~8023722
> *No one has a Town Car with a clean engine bay?
> *


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lincolnondubz_@Jun 1 2007, 06:56 AM~8021411
> *haha 13's???! im assuming u like every car to have 13's and juice :uh: .. real boring...... but dont get me wrong i love low lows. but whats the point of every car looking exactly the same????????
> Oh look!!!!! another car on 13's
> *


bah on a lowrider site with lowrider addicts, a lincoln on big wheels and lambo doors ain't gonna cut it... :ugh:


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Long Roof_@Jun 1 2007, 02:35 PM~8023722
> *No one has a Town Car with a clean engine bay?
> *


its been raining on/off here as soon as i clean mine, ill post it, nothing special just stock, but it'll be clean!!!


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OGJordan_@Jun 1 2007, 09:43 AM~8022304
> *Here's a few of mine:
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Mr. Monte Carlo (Sep 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Scarface_@Jun 1 2007, 07:48 PM~8026227
> *
> 
> 
> ...




My clean engine bay......


----------



## PrEsiDenTiaL__99 (Sep 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@May 24 2007, 09:05 PM~7974174
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looking good...


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr. Monte Carlo_@Jun 2 2007, 12:24 AM~8026821
> *My clean engine bay......
> 
> 
> ...



yeah looks realy nice


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PrEsiDenTiaL__99_@Jun 2 2007, 02:57 PM~8028849
> *looking good...
> *


  thanks


----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

came to my senses and switched my old 14 for some 13"s with candy painted spokes and brand new 4-ton springs..








oh yeah and gold bullets of course


----------



## lowrider63 (Apr 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Silentdawg_@Jun 3 2007, 05:42 PM~8032597
> *came to my senses and switched my old 14 for some 13"s with candy painted spokes and brand new 4-ton springs..
> 
> 
> ...


nice nice man


----------



## LINCOLN91 (Jan 24, 2007)

Nice ride it flows together just right.


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Silentdawg_@Jun 3 2007, 11:42 AM~8032597
> *came to my senses and switched my old 14 for some 13"s with candy painted spokes and brand new 4-ton springs..
> 
> 
> ...


I WANT SOME 13'S ALSO... IS THERE ALOT OF WORK IN PUTING 13'S ON 96 TC


----------



## LINCOLN91 (Jan 24, 2007)

I think u will just have a problem with the calaper.


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LINCOLN91_@Jun 3 2007, 06:23 PM~8034051
> *I think u will just have a problem with the calaper.
> *


YA I KNOW THAT FOR SURE BUT DO I GOT JUST GRIND OFF A LOT...I DON'T WANT TO RUN SPACERS AND IF I HAVE TO JUST ONE NOT A SHIT LOAD...


----------



## LINCOLN91 (Jan 24, 2007)

It is the same as the 98 and that takes alotand u still need spacers.


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LINCOLN91_@Jun 3 2007, 06:27 PM~8034092
> *It is the same as the 98 and that takes alotand u still need spacers.
> *


GUESS I'M LOOKING 4 A 90-94 FRT END THEN


----------



## OGJordan (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BAYTROKITA50+Jun 3 2007, 06:20 PM~8034020-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If you're gonna switch front ends you'll need 1990 or prior, but on my 95 the calipers are ground and it has small spacers. No problems whatsoever with the spacers, I've driven mine on 8 hour trips 3 or 4 times with them.


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BAYTROKITA50_@Jun 3 2007, 06:20 PM~8034020
> *I WANT SOME 13'S ALSO... IS THERE ALOT OF WORK IN PUTING 13'S ON  96 TC
> *


nah...just a lil grinding and some spacers!!!












:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LINCOLN91_@Jun 3 2007, 06:27 PM~8034092
> *It is the same as the 98 and that takes alotand u still need spacers.
> *


negative, 98+ have bigger rotors you have to grind to get 14's on, 97 below you don't...


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RALPH_DOGG_@Jun 3 2007, 09:37 PM~8035260
> *nah...just a lil grinding and some spacers!!!
> 
> 
> ...



OG and Ralph dogg...thanxz homies thats what i'm about to do..someone had told me u got to put some big ass spacers...i'm straight with that, but one 1/4 inch spacer is all good..


----------



## OGJordan (Nov 10, 2004)

I think mine are 1/4", but I bought the car with them on, so not sure. They're pretty thin.


----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RALPH_DOGG_@Jun 4 2007, 03:37 AM~8035260
> *nah...just a lil grinding and some spacers!!!
> 
> 
> ...


thats still one badass front homie
whats up Dogg?


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Silentdawg_@Jun 4 2007, 11:19 AM~8038163
> *thats still one badass front homie
> whats up Dogg?
> *


YA AND TO TOP IT OFF I FOUND OUT COAST ONE BOUGHT THAT GRILL THINKING IT FIT A CADDY THEN , COME TO FIND OUT IT WAS A TC GRILL..SO HE I GUESS SOLD IT TO BIGSLEEPS WHO SOLD IT TO RALPH DOGG WHO IS GOING TO SELL IT TO ME :biggrin:


----------



## PrEsiDenTiaL__99 (Sep 24, 2006)

TTT.... uffin:


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BAYTROKITA50_@Jun 4 2007, 04:14 PM~8040027
> *YA AND TO TOP IT OFF I FOUND OUT COAST ONE BOUGHT THAT GRILL THINKING IT FIT A CADDY THEN , COME TO FIND OUT IT WAS A TC GRILL..SO HE I GUESS SOLD IT TO BIGSLEEPS WHO SOLD IT TO  RALPH DOGG WHO IS GOING TO SELL IT TO ME  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :rofl: :rofl: :nono: :nono: :nono: :rofl: :rofl: :0


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Silentdawg_@Jun 4 2007, 11:19 AM~8038163
> *thats still one badass front homie
> whats up Dogg?
> *


man...thanks homie!!! i really appreciate it man, belive me i think i have a hater fan club, its not often i get complimented!!!

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RALPH_DOGG_@Jun 5 2007, 01:16 AM~8041177
> *man...thanks homie!!!  i really appreciate it man, belive me i  think i have a hater fan club, its not often i get complimented!!!
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


I got your back man, just lemme know when youre ready to ship that grill to me :biggrin:


----------



## danny.bigm (Jan 10, 2007)

Majestics "pinktown"


----------



## tddbrumfield (Jul 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by danny.bigm_@Jun 5 2007, 10:16 AM~8044401
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WHAT ARE U RUNNING IN THE BACK CYLINDERS


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by danny.bigm_@Jun 5 2007, 08:16 AM~8044401
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice ride homie!!!!!!!!!any pics of the setup :biggrin:


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

uffin: cool rides


----------



## LANNGA305 (May 22, 2005)

1997 Lincoln Towncar forsale $6,000 o.b.o. need to sell asap 
selling car with setup OR SETUP ALONE 2500
"""""""SETUP NEVER BEEN USED"""""""""
setup: 2 prohopper street pumps and one pro hopper piston pump with all fittings and all that.. complete setup ready to install... 6 batteries included and front a-arm suspension conversion off a 90 towncar ready for install. 

PM me for more info or call 786-218-0997


----------



## midwest_swang (Jan 16, 2004)

My single pump street lincoln


----------



## ucechevy1965 (Oct 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by midwest_swang_@Jun 8 2007, 08:52 PM~8069612
> *My single pump street lincoln
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## toxiconer (Nov 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by danny.bigm_@Jun 5 2007, 09:16 AM~8044401
> *
> 
> 
> ...


CLEAN


----------



## CARROT (Apr 17, 2007)

BOTTOMS UP HYDRAULICS San Diego


----------



## midwest_swang (Jan 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CARROT_@Jun 9 2007, 01:37 AM~8070565
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Single or Double?


----------



## LANNGA305 (May 22, 2005)

1997 Lincoln Towncar forsale $6,000 o.b.o. need to sell asap 
selling car with setup OR SETUP ALONE 2500
"""""""SETUP NEVER BEEN USED"""""""""
setup: 2 prohopper street pumps and one pro hopper piston pump with all fittings and all that.. complete setup ready to install... 6 batteries included and front a-arm suspension conversion off a 90 towncar ready for install. 

PM me for more info or call 786-218-0997


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## ucechevy1965 (Oct 30, 2005)

TTT


----------



## LANNGA305 (May 22, 2005)

1997 Lincoln Towncar forsale $6,000 o.b.o. need to sell asap 
selling car with setup OR SETUP ALONE 2500
"""""""SETUP NEVER BEEN USED"""""""""
setup: 2 prohopper street pumps and one pro hopper piston pump with all fittings and all that.. complete setup ready to install... 6 batteries included and front a-arm suspension conversion off a 90 towncar ready for install. 

PM me for more info or call 786-218-0997


----------



## tddbrumfield (Jul 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LANNGA305_@Jun 10 2007, 05:58 PM~8077313
> *1997 Lincoln Towncar forsale $6,000 o.b.o. need to sell asap
> selling car with setup OR SETUP ALONE 2500
> """""""SETUP NEVER BEEN USED"""""""""
> ...


a dum ass u dont need to post it twice


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CARROT_@Jun 9 2007, 02:37 AM~8070565
> *
> 
> 
> ...



 hell yeah!!!!!!!!!! :cheesy:


----------



## midwest_swang (Jan 16, 2004)

:0 :0 :0


----------



## ucechevy1965 (Oct 30, 2005)

TTT


----------



## alex75 (Jan 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by midwest_swang_@Jun 9 2007, 05:26 AM~8071028
> *Single or Double?
> *


double and it drives, no trailer queen :biggrin:


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)




----------



## midwest_swang (Jan 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by alex75_@Jun 12 2007, 03:00 PM~8090844
> *double and it drives,  no trailer queen :biggrin:
> *


  Thats the only way to have one if you ask me only time I trailer mine is on trips over 50 miles :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by midwest_swang_@Jun 10 2007, 08:18 PM~8078569
> *
> 
> 
> ...



doin what it pose to do


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lincolnondubz_@May 30 2007, 10:48 PM~8011889
> *feel free to hate.... its gettin new paint next week.
> 
> http://s97.photobucket.com/albums/l205/lin...nt=116_1089.flv
> ...


thats bad ass bro. any pic with the new paint??


----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)

Some Town Cars at the Lowcos car show, Moses Lake, WA.


----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)

Some more from the same show.


----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)

A few more from that show.


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Long Roof_@Jun 13 2007, 10:44 PM~8100905
> *A few more from that show.
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: damn this one is fuckin nice & clean!!!!!!


----------



## tddbrumfield (Jul 19, 2006)

nice and clean rides there


----------



## Eric (Jun 21, 2004)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## THA CHRONIK (Jun 15, 2007)

THA CHRONIK COMING SOON????


----------



## bc_3wheel (Jan 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by midwest_swang_@Jun 8 2007, 08:52 PM~8069612
> *My single pump street lincoln
> 
> 
> ...


 curious what setup u got


----------



## lincolnondubz (Jun 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lincolnondubz_@May 30 2007, 08:48 PM~8011889
> *feel free to hate.... its gettin new paint next week.
> 
> http://s97.photobucket.com/albums/l205/lin...nt=116_1089.flv
> ...


ok heres an update for those who care. new paint also go the chrome gas door. im gonna get some chrome wheel well trim too. by the way i did everything on the car including the paint.


----------



## allergic2life (Jun 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Long Roof_@Jun 13 2007, 10:44 PM~8100905
> *A few more from that show.
> 
> 
> ...


Hey, does anyone know where I can order those chrome side mirrors from? ive got a crack on one of my side mirrors and i wanna just replace them both with a chrome set... id appreciate some help! cant find em anywhere!



heres my new towncar.


----------



## EASTFRESNO90 (Jan 31, 2007)




----------



## E-ROCK (Dec 3, 2005)

my bro in laws


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by E-ROCK_@Jun 19 2007, 05:19 PM~8136675
> *my bro in laws
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## allergic2life (Jun 8, 2002)

ttt!

yellow tc = :biggrin:


----------



## allergic2life (Jun 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lincolnondubz_@Jun 1 2007, 06:56 AM~8021411
> *haha 13's???! im assuming u like every car to have 13's and juice :uh: .. real boring...... but dont get me wrong i love low lows. but whats the point of every car looking exactly the same????????
> 
> Oh look!!!!! another car on 13's
> *


hey..HEY! wait a minute! theres also... 14's!


----------



## GYNX718 (Mar 20, 2007)

MAN I SEEN ALOT OF NICE ASS LINCOLNS...YA KEEP DOIN YA THING WIT THA LINCS


----------



## lincolnondubz (Jun 14, 2006)

just another pic of my linc.









and this was just too clean not to post up in here.


----------



## RyanMonteiro (Jul 5, 2007)

whats the year range of the old towncars?


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by allergic2life_@Jun 19 2007, 05:46 PM~8136506
> *Hey, does anyone know where I can order those chrome side mirrors from? ive got a crack on one of my side mirrors and i wanna just replace them both with a chrome set... id appreciate some help! cant find em anywhere!
> heres my new towncar.
> 
> ...


yeah you probably have to get them from the junkyard...you can try the factory...but they're off of the 90-94's...yours are bigger (so you can see better) and mounted further up by the front window then the 90-94s...id just replace it with an stock one cuz your gonna have to hide those holes and drill new ones and move the wires...unless your gonna mount them in the exact same spot!!!...


----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)




----------



## I. K. Rico (Mar 2, 2006)

*FOR SALE* - 1996 Lincoln Town Car Cartier

- Basic "Streetlife" Setup (2 pumps/6 batts)
- 2" extended A-Arms
- 8"/12" cylinders
- Dual-DIN Panasonic In-Dash DVD
- 14x7's (gold/chrome/red spokes w/ red/gold chips)
- electric moonroof

This car was recently lifted and is hardly driven at all. Located in Mesa, AZ. If you have any questions please contact me or EASTSIDA... *$6500 OBO -or- trade*


----------



## THA CHRONIK (Jun 15, 2007)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

ttt


----------



## 79BLUES (Nov 15, 2006)




----------



## ICED BOXX (Feb 15, 2007)




----------



## OGJordan (Nov 10, 2004)

I thought this was a good pic of mine:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## Eric (Jun 21, 2004)




----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

haha....reppin lincoln all day long song!!!


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## lowrider 4 life (Nov 11, 2005)

TTT


----------



## blvd ace miami (Jun 17, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by I. K. Rico_@Jul 11 2007, 03:02 PM~8285387
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

ttt


----------



## jock1 (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## jock1 (Oct 22, 2006)

http://s33.photobucket.com/albums/d71/baby...mqAnch=imqAnch3


----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

damn my phone do take big ass pics :0


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)

mine


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)




----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)




----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)




----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)




----------



## BG PMPN (Dec 5, 2001)

> _Originally posted by 79BLUES_@Jul 17 2007, 08:02 PM~8327499
> *
> 
> 
> ...



HOLY SHIT
These guy extended their uppers hardcore! Mine are only out an inch or so...but I have issues with the wheels slapping into the fneder as it is (and I run almost a full stack of 5 tons...NO travel from lay to lock!).

What is the best amount to extend the uppers to get the best benefit to hop? And the best coil?!


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by abel_@Jul 27 2007, 07:32 AM~8403985
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thankz for the new wall paper homie :biggrin:


----------



## midwest_swang (Jan 16, 2004)

My SP


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

:0


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

damn i need to get me a lincoln again lol :biggrin:


----------



## Eric (Jun 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D_LUXURIOUS_@Jul 30 2007, 08:58 AM~8424457
> *damn i need to get me a lincoln again lol  :biggrin:
> *


buy mine, I'm not very far


----------



## 91stink'n Tc (Feb 12, 2007)

Here's My Towncar on 20's (sorry) slams all the way around 2 480's comps 12 gal of air 1/2 in asco valves. Its my daily.


----------



## -PlayTime- (Jul 25, 2007)

QUES??? would the air bags on these cars pop out on the impacts of hopin???...anybody kno or had any problems with this??


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PlayTime-_@Aug 5 2007, 03:43 PM~8476971
> *QUES??? would the air bags on these cars pop out on the impacts of hopin???...anybody kno or had any problems with this??
> *



it never happen to me or another tc i know


----------



## 79BLUES (Nov 15, 2006)

MOST WANTED-JUST II LOWW S.D


----------



## -PlayTime- (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by abel_@Aug 5 2007, 01:46 PM~8476990
> *it never happen to me or another tc i know
> *


thankz hommie


----------



## midwest_swang (Jan 16, 2004)

View My Video


----------



## -PlayTime- (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by midwest_swang_@Aug 5 2007, 02:04 PM~8477088
> *View My Video
> *


tight work  ...how many tons have 2 front??


----------



## midwest_swang (Jan 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PlayTime-_@Aug 5 2007, 03:14 PM~8477145
> *tight work  ...how many tons have 2 front??
> *


4 1/2


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

damn i love lincolns lol


----------



## 79BLUES (Nov 15, 2006)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by midwest_swang_@Aug 5 2007, 04:04 PM~8477088
> *View My Video
> *



badass


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## Eric (Jun 21, 2004)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=354603


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## BIG_GUERO (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 79BLUES_@Aug 5 2007, 12:59 PM~8477061
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 any more pics of this 1?


----------



## PrEsiDenTiaL__99 (Sep 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Luxury Roller_@Aug 6 2007, 10:17 AM~8483842
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## littlegray (Aug 23, 2005)

picked this up today boys - soon to be juiced on 13"s plus needs a bit of paint.

got an idling prob but all will be sorted in time


----------



## midwest_swang (Jan 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by littlegray_@Aug 12 2007, 12:10 PM~8534795
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Probably has a vacuum leak at the PCV rubber T connector on the plastic line that runs off of your valve cover. Find the line and spray it with some flamable brake clean until you find where its sucking air  Its a common problem with lincs


----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Stickz (Aug 2, 2005)

Spanky


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)




----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

check it out...my first video :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RALPH_DOGG_@Aug 13 2007, 05:02 PM~8544891
> *check it out...my first video  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> *


cool vid homie


----------



## Guest (Aug 16, 2007)

Hey, Trying to Help Out A Friend with Her Topic. She
needs Peeps and Firme Cars to Help out for this Show.
Can also Contact at: myspace.com/latinagearstreetteam

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...dpost&p=8548895


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Aug 16 2007, 05:01 AM~8564996
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## 79BLUES (Nov 15, 2006)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 79BLUES_@Aug 20 2007, 10:33 AM~8596152
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## casper38 (Aug 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Big Butch C_@Jan 23 2003, 08:19 AM~421701
> *
> *


wat kinda tires u got?..r those 13's??


----------



## tddbrumfield (Jul 19, 2006)

I GOT A STUPID ? ON THE CLEAR REAR TAIL LIGHTS, HOW DO THEY MAKE THEM OR CAN I THEM IN STORES. INFO PLEASE


----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

sup ralph?


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tddbrumfield_@Aug 21 2007, 09:13 AM~8605014
> *I GOT A STUPID ? ON THE CLEAR REAR TAIL LIGHTS, HOW DO THEY MAKE THEM OR CAN I THEM IN STORES. INFO PLEASE
> *



break the red lens off


----------



## tddbrumfield (Jul 19, 2006)

:roflmao: :roflmao: Silentdawg nice pic. if that was me i would of raised the front up.


----------



## tddbrumfield (Jul 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Aug 21 2007, 04:27 PM~8607486
> *break the red lens off
> *


with what a flat srew driver. or is there a topic about it, ill keep doing my home here.


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by casper38_@Aug 20 2007, 06:53 PM~8599370
> *wat kinda tires u got?..r those 13's??
> *


that wasn't his but yes those are 13's...!!!


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Silentdawg_@Aug 21 2007, 02:50 PM~8607104
> *sup ralph?
> 
> 
> ...


haha...sup silent, like the mask...i took some pics just for you...give me a minute!!!


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

here you go...!!!



































:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

silent...where you at dawg???


hmmm...any of my towncar brotherans...


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Silentdawg_@Aug 21 2007, 02:50 PM~8607104
> *sup ralph?
> *



hola... :wave:


----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RALPH_DOGG_@Aug 22 2007, 05:07 AM~8612177
> *silent...where you at dawg???
> hmmm...any of my towncar brotherans...
> *


yeah right here my dawg, different timezone and shit ya know, allmost getting jetlagged just from looking at pictures :cheesy: 
T-car still going strong I see :biggrin: 
the guy wearing mask is my homie ken k kidding around


----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tddbrumfield_@Aug 21 2007, 09:32 PM~8607541
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao: Silentdawg  nice pic.  if that was me i would of raised the front up.
> *


I hear ya..like that hopper of yours, ay? :biggrin: naw, im old school low & slow..
more pics!


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)




----------



## tddbrumfield (Jul 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Silentdawg_@Aug 23 2007, 07:50 AM~8622350
> *I hear ya..like that hopper of yours, ay?  :biggrin: naw, im old school low & slow..
> more pics!
> *


that a pic i found on photobucket im biulding a 90 linoln tc







some day it sit low


----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

kewl, mine is a 90 too


----------



## tddbrumfield (Jul 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Silentdawg_@Aug 23 2007, 11:46 AM~8623389
> *kewl, mine is a 90 too
> *


a ? on ur rear end of the car what type of set up did u use the coil over or the under coil methid.


----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tddbrumfield_@Aug 23 2007, 05:11 PM~8623575
> *a ? on ur rear end of the car what type of set up did u use the coil over or the under coil methid.
> *


coil over with 2tons!


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Silentdawg_@Aug 23 2007, 11:49 AM~8623877
> *coil over with 2tons!
> *


wow...im on front stocks with like 3 1/2 turns!!! i still need to lay her down a little more!!!


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)




----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

lil picture from my phone..... :0


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BAYTROKITA50_@Aug 23 2007, 10:35 PM~8629523
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Looking real good.


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

:thumbsup: nice


> _Originally posted by BAYTROKITA50_@Aug 23 2007, 09:35 PM~8629523
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RALPH_DOGG_@Aug 24 2007, 12:59 AM~8627564
> *wow...im on front stocks with like 3 1/2 turns!!!  i still need to lay her down a little more!!!
> *


like diggetythis! :biggrin: 








front up, ass down as opposed to my women  but she lays hard..


----------



## E-ROCK (Dec 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BAYTROKITA50_@Aug 23 2007, 08:35 PM~8629523
> *
> 
> 
> ...


any pics of the top or rims?..


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Silentdawg_@Aug 24 2007, 03:38 AM~8630509
> *like diggetythis!  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


EXACTLY LIKE THAT!!! ITLL BE DONE TONIGHT...THEN ILL TAKE SOME MORE SNAPS!!!


:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RALPH_DOGG_@Aug 24 2007, 06:17 PM~8632198
> *EXACTLY LIKE THAT!!!  ITLL BE DONE TONIGHT...THEN ILL TAKE SOME MORE SNAPS!!!
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


hell yeah :biggrin:


----------



## white link 93 (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tddbrumfield_@Aug 21 2007, 04:35 PM~8607563
> *with what a flat srew driver. or is there a topic about it, ill keep doing my home here.
> *



does anyone know the name of topic that has the taillight removal ?????????


----------



## tddbrumfield (Jul 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by white link 93_@Aug 24 2007, 02:19 PM~8632585
> *does anyone know the name of topic?????????
> *


the town car fest  j?k dont know that why i ask and post one in the body post


----------



## Roma (Mar 15, 2005)

I have actually had her for over 2 years.......but got a wild hair last week to see what she would do...  
Three pumps....6 batteries....8"s / fullstack 4 1/2 tons in front......12"s /coilover in rear. 2" xtension and full wrap on the uppers A arms......*ALL DONE IN TWO DAYS..* ....... :biggrin:


----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

now thats a lockup :0 still a little too high in the rear


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Silentdawg_@Aug 25 2007, 02:19 AM~8637232
> *now thats a lockup  :0  still a little too high in the rear
> *


ill agree to that...even mine i slower in the back...got new oics...just too dark, wait till sunlight!!!


----------



## lowrider 4 life (Nov 11, 2005)

just put the wheels on still lots to go lol :biggrin:


----------



## TORONTO-JOE-LUX (Jan 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lowrider 4 life_@Aug 25 2007, 04:55 PM~8639529
> *just put the wheels on still lots to go lol  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


lookin good bro


----------



## LANNGA305 (May 22, 2005)

FOR SALE $8000 OBO LOCATION: MIAMI, FL


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LANNGA305_@Aug 25 2007, 05:40 PM~8639751
> *
> 
> 
> ...


what up pimp!!!!!!!damn why u saleing the ride dowg...your shit tight


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Roma_@Aug 25 2007, 01:12 AM~8636676
> *
> 
> 
> ...


vary fuckin clean homie


----------



## Roma (Mar 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Aug 25 2007, 08:40 PM~8640792
> *vary fuckin clean homie
> *


 Thanks bro...here are a few pics of her "maiden voyage"....this week end... :biggrin: 
























I am am used to big body Caddis bro....but I am LOVE'N these Lincolns.....


----------



## ucechevy1965 (Oct 30, 2005)

I love my big body, but I love rollin' in my Towncar even more. Here's my Caddy and Lincoln side by side at a show.


----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Roma_@Aug 27 2007, 04:52 AM~8646596
> *Thanks bro...here are a few pics of her "maiden voyage"....this week end... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


love the gold and the grill and that phat front lockup, would love to see some crazy pinstriping on that one :biggrin:


----------



## littlegray (Aug 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by midwest_swang_@Aug 12 2007, 06:48 PM~8534966
> *Probably has a vacuum leak at the PCV rubber T connector on the plastic line that runs off of your valve cover. Find the line and spray it with some flamable brake clean until you find where its sucking air   Its a common problem with lincs
> *


fucking sweet bro thanks so much for that. the pipes had a couple of splits so sorted them then tweaked the idle control and she runs like a dream. went out in her last night and although standard she still got loads of looks...possibly due to being twice the size of most the cars over here hahahah


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)




----------



## Roma (Mar 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ucechevy1965_@Aug 27 2007, 03:03 AM~8648546
> *I love my big body, but I love rollin' in my Towncar even more. Here's my Caddy and Lincoln side by side at a show.
> 
> 
> ...


 NICEEEEeeeeeeeeeeeeee bro.......... Thats the way I feel ya ant go wrong with both


----------



## Eric (Jun 21, 2004)




----------



## ucechevy1965 (Oct 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Roma_@Aug 27 2007, 07:01 AM~8649119
> *NICEEEEeeeeeeeeeeeeee bro..........  Thats the way I feel ya ant go wrong with both
> *


Sometimes I get torn between the two. Having to choose which car will get some street time on the weekend. But I always lean more in favor of the Towncar. I like how your Towncar is lookin'...bangin' homie. That's a real nice lock up, too. Where did you get the gold fender trim? I been looking for some. Kinda getting bored with the chrome ones.


----------



## ucechevy1965 (Oct 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Eric_@Aug 27 2007, 07:19 AM~8649198
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Looking good, uso :thumbsup: Congrats on placing in your class at the show you and the family attended recently. :biggrin:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Eric (Jun 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ucechevy1965_@Aug 27 2007, 04:04 PM~8652272
> *Looking good, uso :thumbsup: Congrats on placing in your class at the show you and the family attended recently.  :biggrin:
> *


Thanks...I'm not in Uce though....


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

INDIVIDUALS L.A.


----------



## Roma (Mar 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ucechevy1965_@Aug 27 2007, 03:59 PM~8652247
> *Sometimes I get torn between the two. Having to choose which car will get some street time on the weekend. But I always lean more in favor of the Towncar. I like how your Towncar is lookin'...bangin' homie.  That's a real nice lock up, too. Where did you get the gold fender trim? I been looking for some. Kinda getting bored with the chrome ones.
> *


 I got the grill and fender trim bro from Lincoln James on here a few years ago.
I recall him saying that he could get a hold of it pretty often but it has been a while.
I would PM him .........take care bro.........


----------



## ucechevy1965 (Oct 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Roma_@Aug 28 2007, 07:12 PM~8664583
> *I got the grill and fender trim bro from Lincoln James on here a few years ago.
> I recall him saying that he could get a hold of it pretty often but it has been a while.
> I would PM him .........take care bro.........
> *


Cool, homie. I'll go ahead and do that. I want to upgrade to the gold fender trim so it can match my grill also. Thanks for looking out :biggrin:


----------



## lowpro85 (Mar 11, 2006)

I know this might be a crazy question but whats the best way to mount a plaque in a 90 towncar?


----------



## Roma (Mar 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ucechevy1965_@Aug 29 2007, 12:11 AM~8666075
> *Cool, homie. I'll go ahead and do that. I want to upgrade to the gold fender trim so it can match my grill also.  Thanks for looking out    :biggrin:
> *


 No prob bro......if you know any one...I just saw another grill like ours on Ebay for $130.00.... :0 ....And I think we both know how hard it is to find them.....


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

any 80s town cars??


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

LOOKY WHAT I HAVE :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 


:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA+Aug 28 2007, 09:07 PM~8664538-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Aug 30 2007, 04:46 PM~8680663
> *LOOKY WHAT I HAVE  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> 
> 
> ...


nice :cheesy:


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

my ride in san mateo


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BAYTROKITA50_@Aug 30 2007, 11:12 PM~8682961
> *
> 
> 
> ...



bad ass homie... :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RALPH_DOGG_@Aug 31 2007, 08:43 AM~8684960
> *bad ass homie... :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



x2


----------



## Roma (Mar 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BAYTROKITA50_@Aug 30 2007, 11:12 PM~8682961
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 That ride is offf the chain.........NICEEEEEEeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee :biggrin:


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

what do you say my towncar butherans....yey or ney on the supremes???


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)

:0


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RALPH_DOGG_@Sep 3 2007, 11:46 AM~8701835
> *what do you say my towncar butherans....yey or ney on the supremes???
> 
> 
> ...


to old of a style 4 that car


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BAYTROKITA50_@Sep 3 2007, 11:56 AM~8701931
> *to old of a style 4 that car
> *


thats what i thought....theres a box towncar here in town...but it fits that perfect!!!


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RALPH_DOGG_@Sep 3 2007, 12:57 PM~8702295
> *thats what i thought....theres a box towncar here in town...but it fits that perfect!!!
> *


80'S TOWNCAR ARE ALRIGHT, BUT 90'S AND UP...NA..ITS LIKE PUTTING 20'S ON A 47 FLEETLINE


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

any pics of 80s town cars? im seein to many 90s n up


----------



## 79BLUES (Nov 15, 2006)




----------



## marquezs13 (Apr 6, 2006)




----------



## marquezs13 (Apr 6, 2006)




----------



## marquezs13 (Apr 6, 2006)




----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by marquezs13_@Sep 14 2007, 03:00 AM~8788535
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that looks fuckin sick with the fat whites :thumbsup:


----------



## marquezs13 (Apr 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Sep 14 2007, 01:15 PM~8790734
> *that looks fuckin sick with the fat whites :thumbsup:
> *


thanks bro


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by marquezs13_@Sep 14 2007, 01:29 PM~8790828
> *thanks bro
> *


no prob homes


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 79BLUES_@Sep 3 2007, 02:34 PM~8703835
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## 909 MAJESTICS (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 88 CUTLASS_@Sep 14 2007, 03:54 PM~8792563
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## toxiconer (Nov 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 88 CUTLASS_@Sep 14 2007, 05:54 PM~8792563
> *
> 
> 
> ...


CLEAN RIDE


----------



## 909 MAJESTICS (Oct 22, 2006)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by toxiconer_@Sep 14 2007, 05:53 PM~8793352
> *CLEAN RIDE
> *


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## VEGAS BLVD™ (Jan 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 88 CUTLASS_@Sep 14 2007, 02:54 PM~8792563
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup: NICE LINC HOMIE!! BIG M DOIN IT REAL NICE....


----------



## marquezs13 (Apr 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Sep 17 2007, 02:30 PM~8809384
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## marquezs13 (Apr 6, 2006)




----------



## ReGaLiZe iT (Mar 29, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: TOWNCARS!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## lo lo (Mar 31, 2007)

that hoe is bad ass :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :worship:


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)




----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)




----------



## marquezs13 (Apr 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BAYTROKITA50_@Sep 18 2007, 09:11 PM~8820202
> *
> 
> 
> ...


is that a carpet? or what is it your using for your display?


----------



## midwest_swang (Jan 16, 2004)

Another of my single pump at black sunday :biggrin:


----------



## midwest_swang (Jan 16, 2004)

Another of my single pump at black sunday :biggrin:


----------



## 7572da713 (Mar 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by marquezs13_@Sep 17 2007, 11:35 PM~8814356
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i was wondering wen my homies ride was ganna get posted i got a good amount of pics of his car alone and of me and him cruzin but it wont let me post them i dont know wassup. but dat car is bad ass lots of crazy mods. :thumbsup:


----------



## 7572da713 (Mar 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BAYTROKITA50_@Sep 18 2007, 07:15 PM~8820233
> *
> 
> 
> ...


now is that chrome pillars bought, or chrome tape if so let me know dat shit go hard


----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)




----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)




----------



## 909 MAJESTICS (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Vegas Blvd_@Sep 17 2007, 02:12 PM~8810198
> *:thumbsup: NICE LINC HOMIE!! BIG M DOIN IT REAL NICE....
> *


 :thumbsup: :yes:


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

still no 80s towncars?


----------



## Roma (Mar 15, 2005)

> Do you have any other close ups of this grill bro?.....


----------



## marquezs13 (Apr 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 7572da713_@Sep 18 2007, 10:18 PM~8820721
> *i was wondering wen my homies ride was ganna get posted i got a good amount of pics of his car alone and of me and him cruzin but it wont let me post them i dont know wassup. but dat car is bad ass lots of crazy  mods. :thumbsup:
> *


ya that ride is SICKK!!! so many mods. very nicely done


----------



## marquezs13 (Apr 6, 2006)

> > Do you have any other close ups of this grill bro?.....
> 
> 
> na man i did but my camera is bullshitn, and i cant get them uploaded


----------



## marquezs13 (Apr 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by G Style_@Sep 18 2007, 10:37 PM~8820914
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 7572da713 (Mar 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by marquezs13_@Sep 18 2007, 09:36 PM~8821425
> *na man i did but my camera is bullshitn, and i cant get them uploaded
> *


same thing i got pics it just wont let me upload them  :dunno: i dont know wassup wit it


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 909 MAJESTICS_@Sep 14 2007, 04:54 PM~8792563
> *
> 
> 
> ...


love that car.


----------



## 909 MAJESTICS (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Sep 19 2007, 03:47 PM~8826484
> *love that car.
> *


THANKS HOMIE!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)




----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 7572da713_@Sep 18 2007, 10:20 PM~8820748
> *now is that chrome pillars bought, or chrome tape if so let me know dat shit go hard
> *


chrome pillers bought, stainless steel like the caddies


----------



## marquezs13 (Apr 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BAYTROKITA50_@Sep 19 2007, 11:22 PM~8829039
> *chrome pillers bought, stainless steel like the caddies
> *


where did you get them?


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

you selling it?


> _Originally posted by 909 MAJESTICS_@Sep 19 2007, 03:50 PM~8826510
> *THANKS HOMIE!!! :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by marquezs13_@Sep 20 2007, 12:28 AM~8829601
> *where did you get them?
> *


fuck i fond them by mistake..i googles towncar piller chrome and they poped up..there suppose to be a 8 peice set , for the back door also but they only make for the frt doors now...


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

i got the full set off ebay








and here's the other, i wana trade this for something.99 presidential


----------



## 909 MAJESTICS (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 96BIG_BODY_@Sep 19 2007, 10:29 PM~8829612
> *you selling it?
> *


It just came out not right now may be later. :biggrin:


----------



## 7572da713 (Mar 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BAYTROKITA50_@Sep 20 2007, 05:53 AM~8831049
> *fuck i fond them by mistake..i googles towncar piller chrome and they poped up..there suppose to be a 8 peice set , for the back door also but they only make for the frt doors now...
> *


man dats wassup dats 4 95-97 huh? those shits is nice homes. its funny cuz i saw sum dude here riding a 90town car wit chrome pillars and it cought my eye from across a parking lot so i chased after him and wen i caught up 2 him turned out it was dat chrome sticker shit! it was all bubbled up and stupid looking wen i got close 2 it but i didnt know 4rm far away so :dunno:. anyway i might have 2 tap me sum cuz dem shits is clean, dont mean to copy or piggy back off u but wen i saw dat i was like DAMN I GOTS 2 GET ME SUM OF DEM! :0


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)




----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)




----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)




----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)




----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)




----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 66SS818 (Mar 13, 2007)

LIL LONNIE INDIVIDUALS C.C. L.A.


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)

the leafing is awesome :0


----------



## texmex (Apr 18, 2006)

ttt


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## allbusiness (Jul 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by abel_@Sep 20 2007, 04:47 PM~8835557
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## big boy 1 (Aug 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 66SS818_@Sep 20 2007, 05:35 PM~8835836
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Thats clean


----------



## toxiconer (Nov 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by abel_@Sep 20 2007, 06:47 PM~8835561
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ITS SHINEY! :nicoderm: ,,NICE RIDE BRO :biggrin:


----------



## 909 MAJESTICS (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## marquezs13 (Apr 6, 2006)

tire preferences anyone?


----------



## godson (Aug 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by abel_@Sep 20 2007, 04:46 PM~8835553
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Did you do the 4 link on the tc


----------



## cadiluv (Jun 6, 2005)

78' LINCOLN TOWN COUPE CONVERTIBLE....OG BABY!


----------



## OldDirty (Sep 13, 2002)

Now that's one rare car hang on to her. Would look badass laying frame :biggrin:


----------



## OldDirty (Sep 13, 2002)

What happened to the spokes ?


----------



## cadiluv (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OldDirty_@Sep 24 2007, 06:39 PM~8861278
> *What happened to the spokes ?
> 
> 
> ...


THOSE WHEELS WERE THE ONES IT CAME WITH AND THEY WERE IN BAAAAD SHAPE....THEY WERE SPRAY PAINTED SILVER AND WERE CLACKING AND MAKIN NOISE...THE CAR WOULD WOBBLE...I REGRET GETTIN RID OF THEM CUZ THEY WERE A RARE OLD BRAND...AVALON? ASTRO? SOMETHIN LIKE THAT...THE GUYS AT SEARS HAD TO LITERALLY BREAK THEM OFF THE CAR AND THEY GOT MESSED UP... :tears: SHIT IF I WOULD OF FOUND SOME SHOP WHO COULD RE TRUE THEM AND RE FURB. THEM I WOULD BE ROLLIN THEM RIGHT NOW...BUT OH WELL....NOW I'M LOOKING FOR SOME NEW WHEELS.....TRUES AND VOGUES??? GOTTA ROLL OG FOR NOW...SURPRISED THE GUYS AT HUBCAP HEAVEN EVEN HAD THE HUBS FOR IT...WAY COOL :thumbsup: OH WELL ...WANNA TRICK IT OUT BUT CANT DECIDE ON THE COLOR SCHEME AND EVERYONE LIKES IT THE WAY IT IS SO WE"LL SEE....I REALLY WANNA LAY FRAME THOUGH!


----------



## cadiluv (Jun 6, 2005)

COLORBAR FOR THE T.C.????? :0 :0 :0 :0 LOL


----------



## cadiluv (Jun 6, 2005)

this is what juced82markVI and trickortreat2 came up with messin around w/photoshop.....siiiiick aint it?!!!


----------



## tddbrumfield (Jul 19, 2006)

:0 I PICK THE GREEN WITH THE GOLD FOR THE WINNER


----------



## lowrider 4 life (Nov 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tddbrumfield_@Sep 25 2007, 11:16 AM~8866453
> *:0  I PICK THE GREEN WITH THE GOLD FOR THE WINNER
> *



hell yeah nice combo :cheesy:


----------



## marquezs13 (Apr 6, 2006)

towncars.. gotta love em!


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by toxiconer_@Sep 21 2007, 10:13 AM~8839678
> *ITS SHINEY! :nicoderm: ,,NICE RIDE BRO :biggrin:
> *



thanks man


----------



## Mixteco (Apr 3, 2006)

*one of my favorite town car pics*


----------



## danny.bigm (Jan 10, 2007)

Some Big M Lincs!


----------



## BeAnZ (Feb 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by danny.bigm_@Sep 29 2007, 05:22 PM~8896598
> *Some Big M Lincs!
> 
> 
> ...


:cheesy: ...anymore pics of that pink one???


----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by marquezs13_@Sep 24 2007, 12:08 PM~8859514
> *tire preferences anyone?
> *


155/80/13


----------



## 65impalaman (Mar 13, 2003)

hope this works


----------



## 65impalaman (Mar 13, 2003)

http://www.layitlow.cc/images/018/1lincoln.bmp[/IMG]
this my lincoln in san antonio tx


----------



## VEGAS BLVD™ (Jan 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RALPH_DOGG_@Sep 3 2007, 08:46 AM~8701835
> *what do you say my towncar butherans....yey or ney on the supremes???
> 
> 
> ...


That is a hard core negative... Can we get some back up and tow that motherfucker for illegal possession of a luxury vehicle.


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

MY 02


----------



## marquezs13 (Apr 6, 2006)

found these pics on da net


----------



## big boy 1 (Aug 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by marquezs13_@Oct 1 2007, 06:22 PM~8910493
> *found these pics on da net
> 
> 
> ...


Nice color :biggrin:


----------



## 5DEUCE (Jan 28, 2006)




----------



## cadiluv (Jun 6, 2005)

cruisin around fri. night and the homies from.... 305hiphop.com ..... asked me if they could use my car for a background in new rapper "Colossus" interview....preety cool for our town car community....lol that was a crazy night!


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)




----------



## az63 (Sep 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by abel_@Oct 4 2007, 05:35 PM~8933748
> *
> *


this war my old cars//


















check out my homies rides


----------



## marquezs13 (Apr 6, 2006)

TTT for da TC's!!!


----------



## cadiluv (Jun 6, 2005)

ttt


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)




----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

some new pics


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by abel_@Sep 20 2007, 07:47 PM~8835561
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damn fuckin clean


----------



## Lux Linc (Oct 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by az63_@Oct 4 2007, 07:55 PM~8933974
> *check out my homies rides
> 
> 
> ...


Looks funny, but actually I think I like it :thumbsup:


----------



## TOE-KNEE (Aug 18, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## TOE-KNEE (Aug 18, 2005)




----------



## tddbrumfield (Jul 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TOE-KNEE_@Oct 10 2007, 05:05 PM~8970275
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice ride do u ride this ride for a daily, u have been busy with it


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TOE-KNEE_@Oct 10 2007, 02:05 PM~8970275
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

UNDER CONSTRUCTION WILL BE OUT AT SAN BERNANDINO :biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

GOODTIMES CAR CLUB


----------



## VEGAS BLVD™ (Jan 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Oct 4 2007, 02:57 PM~8932993
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup: BIG DAVE'S OLD RIDE... HUSTLERS RETURN.


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Oct 10 2007, 09:21 AM~8967568
> *damn fuckin clean
> *



thanks bro :biggrin:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Oct 4 2007, 03:57 PM~8932993
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: for the black one! :biggrin:


----------



## ucechevy1965 (Oct 30, 2005)




----------



## marquezs13 (Apr 6, 2006)

lookin good uffin:


----------



## orangekist (Dec 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TOE-KNEE_@Oct 10 2007, 02:05 PM~8970275
> *
> 
> 
> ...


What it do


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)




----------



## marquezs13 (Apr 6, 2006)




----------



## marquezs13 (Apr 6, 2006)

anybody got any new pics? :biggrin:


----------



## 2low2rl (Jun 21, 2004)

HERE









PICKED IT UP FOR $25. 

GOOD LOOKIN OUT 509RIDER.


----------



## SED-LOC (Jun 11, 2006)

FORE SALE 11,000 O.B.O


----------



## 5DEUCE (Jan 28, 2006)




----------



## marquezs13 (Apr 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 2low2rl_@Oct 26 2007, 02:53 PM~9089978
> *HERE
> 
> 
> ...


anybody else got one of these for sale :biggrin:


----------



## -PlayTime- (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by marquezs13_@Oct 29 2007, 10:35 AM~9106186
> *anybody else got one of these for sale :biggrin:
> *


would 1 of these fit on an older model(1995)???.... i`ve been tryin 2 get me 1.


----------



## Mixteco (Apr 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PlayTime-_@Oct 29 2007, 05:23 PM~9107853
> *would 1 of these fit on an older model(1995)???.... i`ve been tryin 2 get me 1.
> *


*same thing I want to know...*


----------



## CadillacRoyalty (Dec 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PlayTime-_@Oct 29 2007, 03:23 PM~9107853
> *would 1 of these fit on an older model(1995)???.... i`ve been tryin 2 get me 1.
> *



x3!! got me wondering if it'd fit on a Marquis


----------



## SILVERLAC305 (Apr 20, 2007)

DAM BEAR YOUR EVERY WEAR


----------



## JRO (May 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SED-LOC_@Oct 26 2007, 04:37 PM~9090317
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## marquezs13 (Apr 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by marquezs13_@Oct 29 2007, 12:35 PM~9106186
> *anybody else got one of these for sale :biggrin:
> *


 :dunno: anyone?


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Oct 30 2007, 10:12 AM~9113534
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice color homie


----------



## marquezs13 (Apr 6, 2006)




----------



## -PlayTime- (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CadillacRoyalty_@Oct 29 2007, 03:28 PM~9108343
> *x3!! got me wondering if  it'd fit on a Marquis
> *


????????????????????????? :uh:


----------



## CadillacRoyalty (Dec 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PlayTime-_@Oct 30 2007, 08:57 PM~9118337
> *????????????????????????? :uh:
> *


?????? ok? .......... :around: :loco:


----------



## marquezs13 (Apr 6, 2006)

ttt


----------



## Mixteco (Apr 3, 2006)

*does anybody know how to take out the chrome moldings on the doors and bumpers on the 95-97 version of these lincolns? the chrome on mine's is starting to rust/fade and I need to replace it on my own (to save money)...any info???*


----------



## tddbrumfield (Jul 19, 2006)

go to the paint and body section and ask that ? and u will get better answers and try to find the name mr joker he did a lincoln tc.he also has ride in the ride of the month section. good luck.


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

Damn those some really nice lookin towncars !!!!


----------



## marquezs13 (Apr 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mixteco_@Nov 1 2007, 02:13 PM~9131319
> *does anybody know how to take out the chrome moldings on the doors and bumpers on the 95-97 version of these lincolns? the chrome on mine's is starting to rust/fade and I need to replace it on my own (to save money)...any info???
> *


let me know when you find out!


----------



## CHROME-N-PAINT (Feb 20, 2007)




----------



## Mixteco (Apr 3, 2006)

*nobody seems to know...*


----------



## az63 (Sep 30, 2007)

[here are a couple of pics of my old lincsIMG]http://i17.tinypic.com/4lg4zds.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## marquezs13 (Apr 6, 2006)

towncars ttt


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

clean new body town car...tripped out interior...


----------



## FROSTY90 (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Nov 6 2007, 12:35 AM~9165136
> *clean new body town car...tripped out interior...
> 
> 
> ...


DAM DAM DAM THAT BITCH IS HARD


----------



## Mixteco (Apr 3, 2006)

*!!!

TTT

*


----------



## marquezs13 (Apr 6, 2006)

ttt


----------



## marquezs13 (Apr 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 5DEUCE_@Oct 4 2007, 04:26 PM~8932799
> *
> *


clean


----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ (May 30, 2003)

can anyone tell me how long and wide a 90-96 town car is? trying to see if one will fit in my little ass garage. i was able to get my 67 2dr impala in there,but not sure bout a 4dr lincoln. :dunno:


----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ (May 30, 2003)




----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BUTTAFINGUZ_@Nov 18 2007, 03:31 PM~9253572
> *can anyone tell me how long and wide a 90-96 town car is? trying to see if one will fit in my little ass garage. i was able to get my 67 2dr impala in there,but not sure bout a 4dr lincoln. :dunno:
> *



Length (in.) 220.2 
Width (in.) 78.1


also 97 is that last bodystyle...


----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ (May 30, 2003)

thanks homie


----------



## knightowl480 (Jun 3, 2007)




----------



## BIGMAZ (Jul 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Cali Way_@Jun 27 2006, 05:36 AM~5675287
> *I love my 95 front  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



where did you get the headlights from????


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)




----------



## 100 spokes (Jun 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Luxury Roller_@Nov 22 2007, 08:46 PM~9284585
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Lookin really good!! Some 2 prong knockoffs would set it off


----------



## knightowl480 (Jun 3, 2007)




----------



## tunasub_on_u (Jun 15, 2007)

http://i125.photobucket.com/albums/p75/tun.../loncoln004.jpg


----------



## white link 93 (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tunasub_on_u_@Nov 29 2007, 01:48 PM~9331229
> *http://i125.photobucket.com/albums/p75/tun.../loncoln004.jpg
> *



is that a pic from today????????


----------



## white link 93 (Oct 27, 2004)

damn been trying to find this topic


----------



## -PlayTime- (Jul 25, 2007)

MIAMI...Da Bottom!


----------



## MR. OBSESSION (Jul 8, 2007)




----------



## MR. OBSESSION (Jul 8, 2007)




----------



## tunasub_on_u (Jun 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by white link 93_@Nov 29 2007, 10:52 AM~9331263
> *is that a pic from today????????
> *


yesterday


----------



## white link 93 (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mixteco_@Nov 1 2007, 03:13 PM~9131319
> *does anybody know how to take out the chrome moldings on the doors and bumpers on the 95-97 version of these lincolns? the chrome on mine's is starting to rust/fade and I need to replace it on my own (to save money)...any info???
> *



i think youre talking about the chrome thats double and goes around the car 

if thats it just 3m tape holdin it on fyi carpart stores have the 1/2 thick chrome 
strips but you will have to cut the edges to match body 
ford dealership has the correct replacement with no cutting just slap on!!!


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by white link 93_@Nov 29 2007, 04:52 PM~9333460
> *i think youre talking about the chrome thats double and goes around the car
> 
> if thats it just 3m tape holdin it on  fyi carpart stores have the 1/2 thick chrome
> ...


 u could use double sided tape works just fine


----------



## white link 93 (Oct 27, 2004)

thats what im talking about both are held on with 3m double sided tpe on the back of chrome strips!!!!
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/BUMPER-MOLD...bayphotohosting

here you go but you still might have to trim the edges


----------



## SILVERLAC305 (Apr 20, 2007)




----------



## Mixteco (Apr 3, 2006)

*are those lincolns from Miami?*


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

MY HONEY


----------



## -PlayTime- (Jul 25, 2007)

:scrutinize: my abs light is stayin on...Anybody kno why??


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PlayTime-_@Dec 6 2007, 11:31 AM~9388272
> *:scrutinize: my abs light is stayin on...Anybody kno why??
> *


ARE YOU CUTT???IF YOU ARE THEY DO THAT, OR ITS DISCONNECTED


----------



## -PlayTime- (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Dec 6 2007, 10:42 AM~9388349
> *ARE YOU CUTT???IF YOU ARE THEY DO THAT, OR ITS DISCONNECTED
> *


THANKZ :thumbsup:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PlayTime-_@Dec 6 2007, 11:49 AM~9388411
> *THANKZ :thumbsup:
> *


NO PROBLEM HOMIE HOPEFULLY IT HELPED YOU OUT


----------



## -PlayTime- (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Dec 6 2007, 12:21 PM~9389068
> *NO PROBLEM HOMIE HOPEFULLY IT HELPED YOU OUT
> *


YEA I GOT 2 GO CHECK DAT OUT.. CUZ IM NOT CUTT.


----------



## SILVERLAC305 (Apr 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mixteco_@Dec 5 2007, 08:57 PM~9384720
> *are those lincolns from Miami?
> *


THEY ARE


----------



## streetking (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SILVERLAC305_@Dec 6 2007, 09:09 PM~9392945
> *THEY ARE
> 
> 
> ...


 i like this booty kit, clean


----------



## Mixteco (Apr 3, 2006)

*verrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrry clean*


----------



## otownlinc (May 24, 2006)

any body got good pics of their driveshafts from a 98 towncar? i got one and im havin the hardest time gettin the shit figured out, do i just need a slip? or should i go w/ a two piece w/ a carrier berring? ne help would be appriciated


----------



## HEARTBREAKER (Sep 19, 2005)

MY HOMIE CHITOS CAR.... :biggrin:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HEARTBREAKER_@Dec 8 2007, 01:06 PM~9404265
> *MY HOMIE CHITOS CAR.... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


I LIKE THIS CAR REAL NICE COMBO


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)




----------



## -PlayTime- (Jul 25, 2007)




----------



## -PlayTime- (Jul 25, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## GAME TIME (Apr 26, 2007)

My Brothers Old Lincoln :biggrin:


----------



## twiztidmazda (Jun 3, 2006)

y is green the number 1 color for a lowed town car and it has to be a candy lol


----------



## lowrider 4 life (Nov 11, 2005)

TTT


----------



## tunasub_on_u (Jun 15, 2007)




----------



## tunasub_on_u (Jun 15, 2007)




----------



## -PlayTime- (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tunasub_on_u_@Dec 13 2007, 06:38 AM~9442890
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  The ride is tight.... No hatin

....but if u had it washed, all clean`d up.. The TC would look alot better in those picz. :angry:


----------



## tunasub_on_u (Jun 15, 2007)

its clean now, ill post up some better ones soon


----------



## lowrider 4 life (Nov 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tunasub_on_u_@Dec 13 2007, 07:38 AM~9442890
> *
> 
> 
> ...



nice


----------



## tunasub_on_u (Jun 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowrider 4 life_@Dec 13 2007, 02:55 PM~9446157
> *nice
> *


thanks homie got big plans for it


----------



## SILVERLAC305 (Apr 20, 2007)

wuz up andre :biggrin:


----------



## SILVERLAC305 (Apr 20, 2007)




----------



## Mixteco (Apr 3, 2006)

*A little something I made I thought I should share*


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

my baby came out finally GOODTIMES FULLTIMER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
















[/quote]


----------



## Mixteco (Apr 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Dec 17 2007, 07:26 PM~9471343
> *my baby came out finally GOODTIMES FULLTIMER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


*LOOKS NICE BRO!!!*


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mixteco_@Dec 17 2007, 06:30 PM~9471650
> *LOOKS NICE BRO!!!
> *


thanks homie :biggrin:


----------



## geterlow (Jul 25, 2006)

ttt


----------



## Danmenace (Dec 17, 2005)

> my baby came out finally GOODTIMES FULLTIMER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


[/quote]

Your baby looks good homie. My baby just went in for a make over as well. Can't wait to see the results.


----------



## PrEsiDenTiaL__99 (Sep 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SILVERLAC305_@Dec 2 2007, 09:05 PM~9358606
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 Nice rides....  mia doing it big...


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

Your baby looks good homie. My baby just went in for a make over as well. Can't wait to see the results.






























































[/quote]
NICE HOMIE


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

MY BOY WITH THE SUSPENSION SWAP AND 13s


----------



## white link 93 (Oct 27, 2004)

> my baby came out finally GOODTIMES FULLTIMER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


[/quote]

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 
IM LOVIN THE COVER ON THE HEADLIGHTS AND TAILS 
THEIR PAINT TO MATCH RIGHT?
CHANGES THA LOOK IN REAR


----------



## babyhuey (Oct 5, 2004)

1991 clean towncar...for sale or trade


http://portland.craigslist.org/wsc/car/516423340.html


----------



## bangn67 (Nov 18, 2005)




----------



## bangn67 (Nov 18, 2005)




----------



## bangn67 (Nov 18, 2005)




----------



## FLEET~HOOD (Dec 20, 2005)

MY SILVER DOLLAR


----------



## 909 MAJESTICS (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 909 MAJESTICS_@Sep 14 2007, 03:54 PM~8792563
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## -PlayTime- (Jul 25, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

i know its from a differant forum...but its lincoln, merry christmas my lincoln brotherans!!!


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PlayTime-_@Dec 24 2007, 02:24 PM~9521110
> *
> 
> 
> ...


yo vary nice pic of the ride homie....seen it in person posted up at redz before at the hang outz


----------



## 79BLUES (Nov 15, 2006)

JUST II LOWW- San Diego C.C


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 66SS818_@Sep 20 2007, 05:35 PM~8835836
> *
> 
> 
> ...



THIS DUDE IS MY COMPETITION FOR NEXT YEAR. I GOT THE SAME COLOR RIDE. SAME YEAR SAME GUTS... THIS CARS CLEAN....


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@Dec 25 2007, 10:48 PM~9530988
> *THIS DUDE IS MY COMPETITION FOR NEXT YEAR. I GOT THE SAME COLOR RIDE. SAME YEAR SAME GUTS... THIS CARS CLEAN....
> *



better worrie about the local folks 1st :0


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bangn67_@Dec 21 2007, 10:00 PM~9504993
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BAYTROKITA50_@Dec 25 2007, 09:59 PM~9531487
> *better worrie about the local folks 1st :0
> *


I HEARD YOU WERE SELLING IT!!!! AYE CHISME! :biggrin: 

THATS WHY COAST DIDNT GET BACK TO ME ON THAT ROOF ESTIMATE BECAUSE I TOLD HIM YOU WERE MY COMP ALSO :biggrin: 

NAH MAN BUT YEAH YOU AND I WILL BE GOING TOE TO TOE WITH OUR LINCOLNS AT STREETLOW FOR SURE. COME DOWN TO THAT GOLD RUSH TOUR SHOW AT CAL EXPO MAN ITS GONNA BE HUGE. 

YOU STILL DOING FIBERGLASSING??


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@Dec 26 2007, 12:10 AM~9531713
> *I HEARD YOU WERE SELLING IT!!!! AYE CHISME! :biggrin:
> 
> THATS WHY COAST DIDNT GET BACK TO ME ON THAT ROOF ESTIMATE BECAUSE I TOLD HIM YOU WERE MY COMP ALSO :biggrin:
> ...



still up for sale but if nothing comes though I'm going to finish it.. :0


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@Dec 25 2007, 09:10 PM~9531713
> *I HEARD YOU WERE SELLING IT!!!! AYE CHISME! :biggrin:
> 
> THATS WHY COAST DIDNT GET BACK TO ME ON THAT ROOF ESTIMATE BECAUSE I TOLD HIM YOU WERE MY COMP ALSO :biggrin:
> ...


 :0


----------



## -PlayTime- (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Dec 25 2007, 10:23 AM~9527195
> *yo vary nice pic of the ride homie....seen it in person posted up at redz before at the hang outz
> *


thanks hommie :thumbsup:


----------



## lowrider 4 life (Nov 11, 2005)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PlayTime-_@Dec 26 2007, 01:44 PM~9534052
> *thanks hommie :thumbsup:
> *


any time homie :thumbsup:


----------



## benz88 (Nov 23, 2007)

guys, need help. Anyone have a pic of a white TC on black 14's or 13;s?


----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@Dec 25 2007, 11:10 PM~9531713
> *I HEARD YOU WERE SELLING IT!!!! AYE CHISME! :biggrin:
> 
> THATS WHY COAST DIDNT GET BACK TO ME ON THAT ROOF ESTIMATE BECAUSE I TOLD HIM YOU WERE MY COMP ALSO :biggrin:
> ...


 :0


----------



## andrew85 (May 25, 2006)




----------



## wired61 (Jan 14, 2002)

my 98'


----------



## benz88 (Nov 23, 2007)

anyone got more pics of this one?


----------



## 79BLUES (Nov 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by benz88_@Dec 31 2007, 11:16 AM~9573416
> *anyone got more pics of this one?
> 
> 
> ...


PRIME'S '95 TC- JUST II LOWW C.C San Diego


----------



## benz88 (Nov 23, 2007)

thanks homie. only TC i could find close to white with black wires. Cant wait for mine.


----------



## 79BLUES (Nov 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by benz88_@Dec 31 2007, 01:20 PM~9574296
> *thanks homie. only TC i could find close to white with black wires. Cant wait for mine.
> *


 :biggrin: 
:thumbsup:


----------



## bmfjeezy (Sep 16, 2007)

Nice Wheels  



> _Originally posted by tatt2danny_@Apr 12 2007, 02:49 PM~7676090
> *here is my every day driver as i was putting it back together after rebuilding the rack :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## white link 93 (Oct 27, 2004)

happy new years 2008 here and rollin :biggrin: 





























:biggrin:


----------



## 77towncar (Sep 5, 2006)

where are the big bodys at ive only seen 2 others on this site hope u guys like


----------



## My98Lincoln (Oct 19, 2007)




----------



## My98Lincoln (Oct 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bangn67_@Dec 21 2007, 10:00 PM~9504993
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i LIKE IT FOR BEING THAT CERTAIN MODEL YEAR... iTS TIGHT... :thumbsup:


----------



## bangn67 (Nov 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by My98Lincoln_@Jan 1 2008, 08:43 PM~9584252
> *i LIKE IT FOR BEING THAT CERTAIN MODEL YEAR... iTS TIGHT...  :thumbsup:
> *


good looking homie :biggrin:


----------



## 97Lincoln (Jan 3, 2008)

Nice Lincoln pics. Keep 'em comin'.


----------



## dirty_duece (Aug 15, 2007)




----------



## white link 93 (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dirty_duece_@Jan 4 2008, 11:31 AM~9604626
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dirty_duece_@Jan 4 2008, 11:31 AM~9604626
> *
> 
> 
> ...


CLEAN


----------



## My98Lincoln (Oct 19, 2007)




----------



## Danmenace (Dec 17, 2005)

Almost done, can't wait


----------



## lowrider 4 life (Nov 11, 2005)

K guys i need some help bad for my TC ita a 94 with a full wrap and briged here s the question why cant my car 3 wheel i have 10 batts across the back i have 4 pumps and 5 inch drop mounts with adjustible upper trailing arms wich are at stock lagnth and the the bridge has no chain tabs so i just tied the chain around the brige and same at the bottom from the axle and it still wont tip over on a 3 :angry: any help would be gratefull 

and p.s iv posted it in the hydro section and i got no help :uh:


----------



## Mixteco (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Danmenace_@Jan 6 2008, 03:30 PM~9621765
> *Almost done, can't wait
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 100 spokes (Jun 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowrider 4 life_@Jan 7 2008, 06:26 PM~9632859
> *so i just tied the chain around the brige and same at the bottom from the axle and it still wont tip over on a 3  :angry: any help would be  gratefull
> 
> 
> *


 :uh: :uh:


----------



## LANNGA305 (May 22, 2005)




----------



## LANNGA305 (May 22, 2005)




----------



## tunasub_on_u (Jun 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowrider 4 life_@Jan 7 2008, 05:26 PM~9632859
> *K guys i need some help bad for my TC ita a 94 with a full wrap and briged here s the question why cant my car 3 wheel i have 10 batts across the back i have 4 pumps and 5 inch drop mounts with adjustible upper trailing arms wich are at stock lagnth and the the bridge has no chain tabs so i just tied the chain around the brige and same at the bottom from the axle and it still wont tip over on a 3  :angry: any help would be  gratefull
> 
> and p.s iv posted it in the hydro section and i got no help  :uh:
> *


i got my chains at 11 links each, 1 inch extension on tha trailing arms with 16's and it stands up fine


----------



## lowrider 4 life (Nov 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tunasub_on_u_@Jan 8 2008, 11:06 AM~9638812
> *i got my chains at 11 links each, 1 inch extension on tha trailing arms with 16's and it stands up fine
> *



thanks i got if fixed now i cut the mounts off and gunna fab some new t/a's


----------



## lethaljoe (Nov 18, 2004)

a couple pics of my towncar


----------



## malomonte (Apr 28, 2007)

Damn cell phone pix :angry:


----------



## Mixteco (Apr 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lethaljoe_@Jan 10 2008, 04:57 PM~9659525
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats a nice pic


----------



## DesignerLincTC (Jan 8, 2008)

My TC


----------



## geterlow (Jul 25, 2006)

BUMP


----------



## GATO NEGRO (Jul 23, 2007)




----------



## GATO NEGRO (Jul 23, 2007)




----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DesignerLincTC_@Jan 15 2008, 05:05 PM~9699645
> *My TC
> 
> 
> ...


I love that top
reminds me of my last one. nice with the chrome trim also.


----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DesignerLincTC_@Jan 15 2008, 05:05 PM~9699645
> *My TC
> 
> 
> ...


I love that top
reminds me of my last one. nice with the chrome trim also.








damn its so nice I had to show it twice :cheesy:


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)




----------



## 79BLUES (Nov 15, 2006)




----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 79BLUES_@Jan 20 2008, 07:06 PM~9741860
> *
> 
> 
> ...


clean car  thats a nice lockup


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 79BLUES (Nov 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lowridin IV Life_@Jan 20 2008, 08:56 PM~9743156
> *clean car   thats a nice lockup
> *


THANX


----------



## Mixteco (Apr 3, 2006)

*TTT
*


----------



## ChiMarauder04 (Jan 24, 2008)

Aye Homie, got any more pics of this last blacked out one with the nice corner/parking lamps? looks tight. Lift is amazing on it too.


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## Chaotic Lows (Dec 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Cali Way_@May 28 2006, 07:03 AM~5508873
> *On The Streets Every Damn Day
> 
> 
> ...


that's a tight pic !!!


----------



## Chaotic Lows (Dec 25, 2005)




----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Mixteco (Apr 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Jan 30 2008, 08:54 PM~9825211
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*sick ride...*
 :cheesy:


----------



## Chaotic Lows (Dec 25, 2005)

:nicoderm:


----------



## 95ltc (Jan 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tunasub_on_u_@Dec 13 2007, 05:38 AM~9442890
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Is that really a jack nicklaus edition, those are rare in white if it is.....


----------



## tunasub_on_u (Jun 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 95ltc_@Jan 31 2008, 10:33 PM~9837863
> *Is that really a jack nicklaus edition, those are rare in white if it is.....
> *


yea its got the badges on the fenders and the dash, used to be an escort car for a limo company


----------



## geterlow (Jul 25, 2006)




----------



## 79BLUES (Nov 15, 2006)




----------



## bangn67 (Nov 18, 2005)




----------



## bangn67 (Nov 18, 2005)




----------



## bangn67 (Nov 18, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## tunasub_on_u (Jun 15, 2007)

TTT


----------



## white link 93 (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tunasub_on_u_@Feb 5 2008, 04:16 PM~9870265
> *TTT
> *



DOES YOUR TC HAVE THE GREEN CARPET IN IT ???


----------



## tunasub_on_u (Jun 15, 2007)

yea the carpet and on the bottom of the door panels


----------



## tunasub_on_u (Jun 15, 2007)




----------



## ChiMarauder04 (Jan 24, 2008)

Any of you TC owners have issues with the front doors draggin? My shits real uneven and is scratchin my back door when I slam it to shut it.


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

my homiez linc


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## G'dupGbody (Jul 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Feb 9 2008, 11:35 PM~9905608
> *
> 
> 
> ...


are those 13 or 14?


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by G'dupGbody_@Feb 10 2008, 10:01 PM~9912881
> *are those 13 or 14?
> *



13's homie, all day


----------



## G'dupGbody (Jul 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Feb 11 2008, 12:02 AM~9912896
> *13's homie, all day
> *


thought so thats one of the cleanest ive seen


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by G'dupGbody_@Feb 10 2008, 10:04 PM~9912910
> *thought so thats one of the cleanest ive seen
> *



just got painted less than a month ago. i wanna get a pic of it during the day out in the sun


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Feb 4 2008, 05:48 PM~9863364
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## sincitycutty (Aug 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Feb 9 2008, 09:35 PM~9905608
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## white link 93 (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Feb 4 2008, 06:48 PM~9863364
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:worship: :worship:


----------



## white link 93 (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Feb 4 2008, 06:48 PM~9863364
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:worship: :worship:


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Feb 11 2008, 12:01 AM~9912885
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## GPone (Jul 14, 2007)

Thats a sweet ride, I like that color.

I'm looking for a picture of a green four door lincoln that someone chopped the roof and made it a covertible. Saw the pic on here some where, an now I can't find it. If anyone can help me out. Thanks.


----------



## G'dupGbody (Jul 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GP one_@Feb 11 2008, 01:40 PM~9916216
> *Thats a sweet ride, I like that color.
> 
> I'm looking for a picture of a green four door lincoln that someone chopped the roof and made it a covertible. Saw the pic on here some where, an now I can't find it. If anyone can help me out. Thanks.
> *


1 sec i gotta look for it


----------



## G'dupGbody (Jul 25, 2005)




----------



## GPone (Jul 14, 2007)

Ya thats the one, been looking for that. Thanks man. :thumbsup:


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB (Jan 23, 2008)

IMG]http://i44.photobucket.com/albums/f27/slowbob04/197.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB (Jan 23, 2008)




----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB (Jan 23, 2008)




----------



## DesignerLincTC (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Silentdawg_@Jan 19 2008, 04:15 PM~9734979
> *I love that top
> reminds me of my last one. nice with the chrome trim also.
> 
> ...


Yea. Ive never seen another one around my area. I guess theyre rare.


----------



## BigPoppaPump (Aug 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ChiMarauder04_@Feb 6 2008, 03:09 PM~9877939
> *Any of you TC owners have issues with the front doors draggin? My shits real uneven and is scratchin my back door when I slam it to shut it.
> *


U probably need a new pin in the hinge. Might be easier to change the whole hinge if you can...


----------



## BigPoppaPump (Aug 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DesignerLincTC_@Jan 15 2008, 12:05 PM~9699645
> *My TC
> 
> 
> ...


The best color combo these come in! :thumbsup:


----------



## GPone (Jul 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigPoppaPump_@Feb 12 2008, 08:13 PM~9926550
> *U probably need a new pin in the hinge.  Might be easier to change the whole hinge if you can...
> *


You need to replace the door hinge pins and bushings. the hinges I believe are welded on. I did my moms car, took some time but works well after all is said and done. Go to your local lincoln/ford dealer. they have them in stock.


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)




----------



## white link 93 (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GP one_@Feb 12 2008, 09:27 PM~9927231
> *You need to replace the door hinge pins and bushings. the hinges I believe are welded on. I did my moms car, took some time but works well after all is said and done. Go to your local lincoln/ford dealer. they have them in stock.
> *




not that easy....and none of mine were welded just bolted..... lincoln dealer dont sell just the pin you have to by the whole hinge
theres a top and a bottom on each front door just got done replacing both my top hinges 
bounce with the doors open dont help either.... :biggrin: just aheads up homie!!!


----------



## ChiMarauder04 (Jan 24, 2008)

Thanks guys. I think my 2 hinges are welded on not totally sure, I've messed up the latch on the b-pillar because of the damn hinges, and its gonna go any time now so I gotta take care of this. 

It seems like it'd be a headache to try and do this, I wonder if body shops would be up to fixing it correctly?


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

SHES GETTING NEW GUTTS IN THE TRUNK AND WRAPPING HER UP :biggrin:


----------



## GPone (Jul 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by white link 93_@Feb 13 2008, 09:02 AM~9931391
> *not that easy....and none of mine were welded just bolted..... lincoln dealer dont sell just the pin you have to by the whole hinge
> theres a top and a bottom on each front door just got done replacing both my top hinges
> bounce with the doors open dont help either.... :biggrin:  just aheads up homie!!!
> *


Ya that works also, I had no problem getting the pins and bushings. took an hour to replace. What ever works and gets the job done. :thumbsup:


----------



## white link 93 (Oct 27, 2004)

check out my linc :biggrin: 









:biggrin:


----------



## tunasub_on_u (Jun 15, 2007)

:thumbsup: wussup D


----------



## white link 93 (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tunasub_on_u_@Feb 18 2008, 11:18 AM~9969640
> *:thumbsup: wussup D
> *



trying to get this linc right before cinco show 
you roolin to tha beach this weekend???


----------



## tunasub_on_u (Jun 15, 2007)

still debatin, not sure if i wanna drive it that far. when you goin down?


----------



## white link 93 (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tunasub_on_u_@Feb 18 2008, 11:27 AM~9969666
> *still debatin, not sure if i wanna drive it that far. when you goin down?
> *



friday night :biggrin:


----------



## Droopy (May 10, 2005)




----------



## white link 93 (Oct 27, 2004)

:biggrin: some pics this past weekend


----------



## white link 93 (Oct 27, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## white link 93 (Oct 27, 2004)

TTT


----------



## Mixteco (Apr 3, 2006)

*ey white link...
did u paint over the backlights or wut?*


----------



## white link 93 (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mixteco_@Feb 19 2008, 01:21 PM~9978235
> *ey white link...
> did u paint over the backlights or wut?
> *




yep never seen it done to a older model i got the idea from the newer ones that have painted theres ..... i tookem of scuffed them up to get the paint to do right then flaked&cleared them!!!


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

homie rayz linc


----------



## white link 93 (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Feb 21 2008, 12:08 AM~9991610
> *homie rayz linc
> 
> 
> *



nice tc homie


----------



## white link 93 (Oct 27, 2004)

ttt


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Feb 20 2008, 09:08 PM~9991610
> *homie rayz linc
> 
> 
> *


nice


----------



## lowrider 4 life (Nov 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Feb 20 2008, 10:08 PM~9991610
> *homie rayz linc
> 
> 
> *



fucking nice i wish mine could stand 3 :angry:


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lowridin IV Life+Feb 21 2008, 05:36 PM~9997238-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yeah...but why does it sound like shit homie...???


----------



## lowrider 4 life (Nov 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RALPH_DOGG_@Feb 21 2008, 04:56 PM~9997367
> *yeah...but why does it sound like shit homie...???
> *



haha cuz iv tride everuthing to make it do it, i have 4 pumps 10 batts drop monts and some extended uppers, but i hope when i get my new upper from BM it will pull 3


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lowrider 4 life_@Feb 21 2008, 08:05 PM~9998548
> *haha cuz iv tride everuthing to make it do it, i have 4 pumps 10 batts drop monts and some extended uppers, but i hope when i get my new upper from BM it will pull 3
> *


i guess if thats what your into...i like mine as quite as possible???


----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RALPH_DOGG_@Feb 21 2008, 08:33 PM~9999489
> *i guess if thats what your into...i like mine as quite as possible???
> *


q-vo ralph


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RALPH_DOGG_@Feb 21 2008, 03:56 PM~9997367
> *yeah...but why does it sound like shit homie...???
> *



any car with juice has a case of the squeakies.


----------



## Mixteco (Apr 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Feb 21 2008, 12:08 AM~9991610
> *homie rayz linc
> 
> 
> *


*straight up nice...*


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## bridah1 (May 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Feb 23 2008, 07:58 PM~10014558
> *
> 
> 
> ...


MUCH BETTER.. CLEAN AS HELL..


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)




----------



## suthrn_az_lo_lo (Apr 9, 2006)

wassup fellow ridaz jus got my hands on a 84 t .c good shape ill post some pics up later but a quick question..do those yrs t .c's have n e problems wit the tranny's? mine slips after i hit 35 mph dont know if i need a new one or just flush it or what??? also what is the biggest size cylinder i can run outbak wit out havin to change out trailin arms and all that shit?????? post some pics of older t. c's plzzz need some ideas!!!!!


----------



## midwest_swang (Jan 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by suthrn_az_lo_lo_@Feb 24 2008, 08:28 AM~10016739
> *wassup fellow ridaz jus got my hands on a 84 t .c good shape ill post some pics up later but a quick question..do those yrs t .c's have n e problems wit the tranny's? mine slips after i hit 35 mph dont know if i need a new one or just flush it or what??? also what is the biggest size cylinder i can run outbak wit out havin to change out trailin arms and all that shit?????? post some pics of older t. c's plzzz need some ideas!!!!!
> *


Yes they do have tranny problems alot of over drive and reverse clutches/drums from what ive seen  I would go no bigger than a 10 inch stroke if you dont want to modify your suspension and driveline. If you go more than that you will smoke that new tranny when you wear out the tailshaft bushing at the back of the tranny from to much forward pressure from driveshaft


----------



## suthrn_az_lo_lo (Apr 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by midwest_swang_@Feb 24 2008, 07:42 AM~10016763
> *Yes they do have tranny problems alot of over drive and reverse clutches/drums from what ive seen   I would go no bigger than a 10 inch stroke if you dont want to modify your suspension and driveline. If you go more than that you will smoke that new tranny when you wear out the tailshaft bushing at the back of the tranny from to much forward pressure from driveshaft
> *



ok fo sho...so if i go 10 then i wont need to do n e thing i can throw them in and roll?? also if i want to just lift and lay should i reinforce or jus wait...i plan on doin it but for now can i roll wit no reinforcements? jus 2 pumps and 4 or 6 batts.


----------



## midwest_swang (Jan 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by suthrn_az_lo_lo_@Feb 24 2008, 08:50 AM~10016778
> *ok fo sho...so if i go 10 then i wont need to do n e thing i can throw them in and roll?? also if i want to just lift and lay should i reinforce or jus wait...i plan on doin it but for now can i roll wit no reinforcements? jus 2 pumps and 4 or 6 batts.
> *


Yeah lincoln frames are the strongest stock frame on the new cars full box all the way back no C channel shit, as long as you dont try hoppin or 3 wheelin you should be good  The weakest link will be the rear spring perches and the belly


----------



## suthrn_az_lo_lo (Apr 9, 2006)

some picz of my 84 t.c..2 b on the streetz soon








































































let me know what yall think!


----------



## so high kar klub (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by suthrn_az_lo_lo_@Feb 24 2008, 11:46 AM~10017612
> *some picz of my 84 t.c..2 b on the streetz soon
> 
> 
> ...


I JUST GOT ONE SAME YEAR BUT GREY THEM ALOT U KAN DO ALOT OF GOOD THING'S WITH THAT :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)

> some picz of my 84 t.c..2 b on the streetz soon
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## suthrn_az_lo_lo (Apr 9, 2006)

> > some picz of my 84 t.c..2 b on the streetz soon
> >
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## suthrn_az_lo_lo (Apr 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by suthrn_az_lo_lo_@Feb 24 2008, 11:46 AM~10017612
> *some picz of my 84 t.c..2 b on the streetz soon
> 
> 
> ...


 ya i really like these ones not that i dont like the 90s i just like drivin sailboats wit 13 in rims u know :biggrin: :biggrin: and the trunk is fukin huge


----------



## Mixteco (Apr 3, 2006)

*TTT*


----------



## Supremebomb (Aug 2, 2007)




----------



## Supremebomb (Aug 2, 2007)

there not mine , but there tight


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Supremebomb_@Mar 5 2008, 12:52 AM~10090955
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## PBOY (Mar 5, 2008)

:thumbsup: i always loved TC juiced specially the new ones look sick


----------



## GATO NEGRO (Jul 23, 2007)




----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

has anyone take out the dash outta of a 95 - 97 lincoln towncar .... i need advice ... ive heard different shit from people about the wiring and shit behind it or what not


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 96' lincoln_@Mar 5 2008, 09:11 PM~10098706
> *has anyone take out the dash outta of a 95 - 97 lincoln towncar .... i need advice ... ive heard different shit from people about the wiring and shit behind it or what not
> *


holy shit it fucken sucks!!!


i had to do it to replace my heater core, make sure you have help, its impossible to do by yourself!!!

and i ended up with extra parts!!!


there are a LOT of plugs back there, take notes and pics to aid in the re-assembly!!! good luck!!!


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RALPH_DOGG_@Mar 5 2008, 10:04 PM~10099228
> *holy shit it fucken sucks!!!
> i had to do it to replace my heater core, make sure you have help, its impossible to do by yourself!!!
> 
> ...


dayum i knew it fool... thanks tho ... anyone else done this yet ?


----------



## DesignerLincTC (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 96' lincoln_@Mar 6 2008, 04:56 PM~10107146
> *dayum i knew it fool... thanks tho ... anyone else done this yet ?
> *



Im about to start pullin the dash out of my 90 for the heater core.. i dont know how much different they are, but i hear that they are a motherfucker


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

GETTING HER READY FOR SAN BERNANDINO :biggrin: SUNSHINE PUTTING
WORK ON FORGIVEN


----------



## so high kar klub (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Supremebomb_@Mar 4 2008, 09:52 PM~10090955
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THAT IS A SAN DIEGO KAR HIS NAME IS KNITE OWL SWITH HOSUE HYDROS IT'S NOW A DIFFRENT COLOR :biggrin:


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

MOLDINGS ???


OR 


NO MOLDINGS ?


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 96' lincoln_@Mar 10 2008, 02:33 PM~10133821
> *
> MOLDINGS ???
> OR
> ...


 u kno my choice. :cheesy:


----------



## ChiMarauder04 (Jan 24, 2008)

Moldings for sho homie.


----------



## allergic2life (Jun 8, 2002)

moldings looks better imo! up to you tho!


----------



## killa lowrider (Mar 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by allergic2life_@Mar 10 2008, 03:50 PM~10134751
> *moldings looks better imo! up to you tho!
> *


 :0 X2 :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

TTT for lincolns



just picked up a 92 last week. Was going to be a daily............but after looking thru this thread maybe not.


----------



## wintonrogelio209 (Sep 28, 2007)

MY 95 HOPE YOU GUYZ LIKE IT ,,CANDY PAINT IS NEXT


----------



## benz88 (Nov 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 96' lincoln_@Mar 10 2008, 01:33 PM~10133821
> *
> 
> 
> ...


moldings

got any pics of the full car in the day? i'm getting similar wheels on mine but a white hub instead of gold.


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 96' lincoln_@Mar 10 2008, 11:33 AM~10133821
> *
> 
> 
> ...


moldings homie


----------



## Droopy (May 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 96' lincoln_@Mar 10 2008, 10:33 AM~10133821
> *
> 
> 
> ...


with moldings. looks alot better


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

MY TWO TOYS :biggrin:


----------



## allergic2life (Jun 8, 2002)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## Tyrone (Mar 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Feb 23 2008, 06:58 PM~10014120
> *
> 
> 
> ...


This one came up to my job today. Very clean and the owner, Ray, is cool guy.


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@Mar 13 2008, 08:22 PM~10163390
> *This one came up to my job today. Very clean and the owner, Ray, is cool guy.
> *


 :cheesy: yeah thats my homie ray.


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by white link 93_@Feb 18 2008, 08:16 AM~9969635
> *check out my linc :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...




thats sooo fuckin clean! Love all the white you painted here and there. Them little details make a big diffrence.


----------



## -PlayTime- (Jul 25, 2007)




----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

hey heres my 91 it not much but it runs its on 22's most of you wont like cuz of that but hay what can i do i know i know put 13's or 14's on it but iwhould get pulled over so much i whould never get anywear were iam at


----------



## southGAcustoms (Mar 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by deez nutz_@Oct 20 2003, 10:59 PM~1194491
> *
> 
> 
> ...



I know that was from 03, but whoever found it thankyou! I never took but a few pics of my car when it was like that!!!


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Any one seen these with the skirts? I seen some old ass woman rollin one this weekend with the skirts in the back. Just wondering?


----------



## white link 93 (Oct 27, 2004)

:biggrin: 

















more pics later


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

heres a couple of pics of my 95 Towncar 









and this past saturday i finally got my anadized rims so this is how it looks now


----------



## white link 93 (Oct 27, 2004)

> heres a couple of pics of my 95 Towncar
> and this past saturday i finally got my anadized rims so this is how it looks now
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> > heres a couple of pics of my 95 Towncar
> > and this past saturday i finally got my anadized rims so this is how it looks now
> > :biggrin: :thumbsup:
> > color match looks nice!!!
> ...


----------



## white link 93 (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Mar 18 2008, 02:37 AM~10194481
> *thanks bro.  ill take some more pics once i add the fender trim and airbrushing on the trunk.  might do some pinstripping too
> *





looks nice without the fender trim but im not a big fan of it....


----------



## white link 93 (Oct 27, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## Mixteco (Apr 3, 2006)

*TTT

BUMP!!!

wutevers :biggrin: :cheesy: *


----------



## white link 93 (Oct 27, 2004)

ttt


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## GATO NEGRO (Jul 23, 2007)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)




----------



## Supremebomb (Aug 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by so high kar klub_@Mar 7 2008, 04:23 PM~10113999
> *THAT IS A SAN DIEGO KAR HIS NAME IS  KNITE OWL SWITH HOSUE HYDROS IT'S  NOW A DIFFRENT COLOR  :biggrin:
> *


 :dunno: i took that pic in new york at the drastic cc. food drive


----------



## white link 93 (Oct 27, 2004)

> nice paint!!!!


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GATO *****_@Mar 20 2008, 10:48 PM~10218410
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: vary nice


----------



## G_body_Jon (Dec 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by white link 93_@Mar 17 2008, 05:37 AM~10186001
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



beautiful car! I like the white/chrome 13's  

I had 13's on my 92 and they looked like shit...they stuck out real far :angry:


----------



## casper38 (Aug 17, 2007)

heres mine... in progress...would 14x7 stick out ???


----------



## so high kar klub (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Supremebomb_@Mar 21 2008, 12:10 AM~10220038
> *:dunno: i took that pic in new york at the drastic cc. food drive
> *


yea i know they took it out there he took king of new york he has the shirt at the shop


----------



## benz88 (Nov 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by casper38_@Mar 22 2008, 03:55 PM~10230116
> *heres mine... in progress...would 14x7 stick out ???
> *


i dont think so, heres pics of when the old owner of mine had 14x7's.

















i ordered a set exactly like these, thier being made right now. 14x7's up front and 14x6s for the rear









should be here and on in a month., :biggrin:


----------



## GATO NEGRO (Jul 23, 2007)

> > nice paint!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## so high kar klub (Jan 16, 2008)

I GOT AN 86 TOWN KAR AND MY MIDDEL LIGHT IS BROKEN DOES ANY ONE WITH THAT YEAR HAVE ONE FOR SALE OR HAS A WEB SITE I KAN FINED ONE


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## midwest_swang (Jan 16, 2004)

Knocked the winter dust off the bumper today :cheesy: Someone should have bought this car man it truely is a gangsta


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

daily

























white dish 13's hopefully coming soon.


----------



## big sleeps (Jun 20, 2004)

my daily


----------



## white link 93 (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by midwest_swang_@Mar 24 2008, 10:47 PM~10246711
> *Knocked the winter dust off the bumper today  :cheesy: Someone should have bought this car man it truely is a gangsta
> 
> 
> ...



thats spring cleaning :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## white link 93 (Oct 27, 2004)

:biggrin: show pics















:biggrin:


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Mar 23 2008, 11:42 PM~10238902
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0


----------



## BONES_712 (Nov 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by benz88_@Mar 22 2008, 07:03 PM~10231392
> *i dont think so, heres pics of when the old owner of mine had 14x7's.
> 
> 
> ...


THOSE ARE BIG :0


----------



## benz88 (Nov 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BONES_712_@Mar 25 2008, 09:57 AM~10249665
> *THOSE ARE BIG :0
> *


what do you mean big? lol


----------



## Evelitog (Jul 12, 2007)

Hey is there anybody selling a 96 Front clip and back clip ? ? ?


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## andrew85 (May 25, 2006)

anyone know where i can get a booty kit for an 01 TC


----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)

:0


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)




----------



## finz714 (Feb 3, 2007)

My '90 Linc


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

TTT


----------



## casper38 (Aug 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by benz88_@Mar 22 2008, 09:03 PM~10231392
> *i dont think so, heres pics of when the old owner of mine had 14x7's.
> 
> 
> ...


it looks like dey stick out a little thoe ..it could b cuz of the angle :dunno: ...dose it have spacers?


----------



## lowpro85 (Mar 11, 2006)

yall ****** going to be sick when you see this........

My Webpage


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by low priorityz_@Mar 31 2008, 06:46 PM~10300047
> *yall ****** going to be sick when you see this........
> 
> My Webpage
> *


damn I dont like it myself but I seen town carz lifted higher than that down here


----------



## eyeneff (Feb 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by finz714_@Mar 28 2008, 03:02 AM~10274674
> *
> 
> 
> ...


What size rims you got on this? How deep are they, 6's?


Sick ass Lincs everyone! :thumbsup: 
I been diggin through this thread for awhile now gathering info so I don't post the same questions everyone's asked a hundred times already.


----------



## finz714 (Feb 3, 2007)

> *What size rims you got on this? How deep are they, 6's?*


I have 13X7's all round. Just a basic air bag setup but will upgrade in future!


















Here's a couple cell pics from yesterday


----------



## lowpro85 (Mar 11, 2006)




----------



## so high kar klub (Jan 16, 2008)

TTT FOR TOWN KARS :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## UCE IV LIFE (Sep 27, 2004)

found this dumb shit on myspace...
dumb shit


----------



## BABYGIRL LA RIDER (Feb 20, 2008)




----------



## ucechevy1965 (Oct 30, 2005)

Updated pic of my Towncar


----------



## ucechevy1965 (Oct 30, 2005)

Alot of nice looking Towncars out there. :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BABYGIRL LA RIDER_@Apr 1 2008, 04:20 AM~10304957
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## midwest_swang (Jan 16, 2004)

Rollin in traffic :cheesy: 

View My Video


----------



## white link 93 (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by midwest_swang_@Apr 1 2008, 09:19 AM~10305402
> *Rollin in traffic  :cheesy:
> 
> View My Video
> *



that last click was bumper all day!!!
good vid :biggrin:


----------



## white link 93 (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ucechevy1965_@Apr 1 2008, 04:35 AM~10304988
> *Updated pic of my Towncar
> 
> 
> ...



IS THAT THE MIRROR KIT FOR THE TC??? UNDER THE HOOD??


----------



## ucechevy1965 (Oct 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by white link 93_@Apr 1 2008, 09:15 AM~10306317
> *IS THAT THE MIRROR KIT FOR THE TC??? UNDER THE HOOD??
> *


Yeah, that's the mirror kit from Mirror Image. Well worth the money. :biggrin:


----------



## ucechevy1965 (Oct 30, 2005)




----------



## white link 93 (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ucechevy1965_@Apr 1 2008, 04:30 PM~10308461
> *Yeah, that's the mirror kit from Mirror Image. Well worth the money. :biggrin:
> *



THATS NICE I NEED THAT!!!!


----------



## GATO NEGRO (Jul 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ucechevy1965_@Apr 1 2008, 01:35 AM~10304988
> *Updated pic of my Towncar
> 
> 
> ...




WHAT UP HOMIE WERE DID U GET UR GRILL FROM


----------



## GATO NEGRO (Jul 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ucechevy1965_@Apr 1 2008, 01:35 AM~10304988
> *Updated pic of my Towncar
> 
> 
> ...




WHAT UP HOMIE WERE DID U GET UR GRILL FROM


----------



## KeK21 that Pimp (Apr 1, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## eyeneff (Feb 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by finz714_@Mar 31 2008, 09:42 PM~10302286
> *I have 13X7's all round. Just a basic air bag setup but will upgrade in future!
> 
> 
> ...


Nice! They look like they don't stick out as much, guess it's no spacers with that good 90's suspension!

I'm trying to decide between bags or juice now. What'd you go with for your bag setup? Is it layed out all the way in back there?


----------



## eyeneff (Feb 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by low priorityz_@Mar 31 2008, 10:26 PM~10302843
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  

Shout out to VA!! Is that a 90 too? Any more pics?


----------



## 79BLUES (Nov 15, 2006)




----------



## ucechevy1965 (Oct 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GATO *****_@Apr 1 2008, 02:13 PM~10308794
> *WHAT UP HOMIE WERE DID U GET UR GRILL FROM
> *


I bought it on Ebay. :biggrin:


----------



## so high kar klub (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 79BLUES_@Apr 1 2008, 07:23 PM~10311400
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THAT'S A NICE LINE UP :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ucechevy1965_@Apr 1 2008, 02:35 AM~10304988
> *Updated pic of my Towncar
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## white link 93 (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Apr 2 2008, 03:19 AM~10313915
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:dunno: but this is junk well the big wheels ......note to self layitlow!!!! hello


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 79BLUES_@Apr 1 2008, 10:23 PM~10311400
> *
> 
> 
> ...


yo homie do you have any more picz of that last in thatz in the drive way


----------



## finz714 (Feb 3, 2007)

> *eyeneff : I'm trying to decide between bags or juice now. What'd you go with for your bag setup? Is it layed out all the way in back there?*













I just have a 5-gallon tank, 1 compressor running 1/2" lines. It does not lay down all the way in the back . . . . . (yet). I'm lookin to upgrade cuz i have limited play time. Maybe Santa will hook me up with more compressors & bigger tank in Dec.


----------



## lowpro85 (Mar 11, 2006)

yea its a 90


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)




----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

BLVD ACES MIAMI 


























































they hop'd that night, gonna be making a little blvd aces video from that night, and itll show the hop. :thumbsup:


----------



## tunasub_on_u (Jun 15, 2007)




----------



## EASTFRESNO90 (Jan 31, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## eyeneff (Feb 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DRòN_@Apr 4 2008, 09:02 AM~10332663
> *BLVD ACES MIAMI
> 
> 
> ...


Feelin those colors, especially with that flake. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

Post a link to that video when you get it together!


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## bckbmpr84 (May 28, 2002)

ttt


----------



## LANNGA305 (May 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Apr 4 2008, 08:44 PM~10337146
> *
> 
> 
> ...


TIGHT WORK HOMMIE !!!


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## so high kar klub (Jan 16, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

Here's my town car.


----------



## wintonrogelio209 (Sep 28, 2007)

> Here's my town car.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

Thanks bro... I'm gonna re-do it when I get it painted. I'm going with the same color more flake and some grapichs with some silver leaf swirls on it.


----------



## KILLA G (Apr 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Apr 4 2008, 04:44 PM~10337146
> *
> 
> 
> ...


A PLUS LOW LOW


----------



## wintonrogelio209 (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Apr 7 2008, 04:35 PM~10357082
> *Thanks bro... I'm gonna re-do it when I get it painted. I'm going with the same color more flake and some grapichs with some silver leaf swirls on it.
> *


ORALE BRO, HERES A PIC OF MINE, LIKE I SAID BEFORE U GOTTA LOVE THAT TOP  
































AND MY FIFTH JUST GOT IT BACK FROM THE UPHOLSTERY SHOP, THAT'LL GO ON THE CAR THIS WEEKEND AND THEN ITS OF TO THE PAINT BOOTH :biggrin:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

looks good carnal... I'm looking for a 5th right now as well.


----------



## wintonrogelio209 (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Apr 7 2008, 06:53 PM~10358172
> *looks good carnal... I'm looking for a 5th right now as well.
> *


ORALE BRO THIS MIGHT HELP OUT A LIL  
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...ic=324239&st=20


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

where do I find the trim for the side of a 92?


----------



## benz88 (Nov 23, 2007)

heres mine, its stock right now. just took it out of storage. rims should be done today, going to Lowrider_4_ Lifes's place today for the bodywork.


----------



## DesignerLincTC (Jan 8, 2008)

Just got the front end done earlier today.....went up and washed it a 3 AM


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Apr 8 2008, 03:19 AM~10362190
> *where do I find the chrome trim for the side of a 92?
> 
> *


----------



## DesignerLincTC (Jan 8, 2008)




----------



## DesignerLincTC (Jan 8, 2008)

Best part about the 90s...still had the 5.0, but new body style..

I polished the intake, and added the chrome valve covers.Ive done alot mor cleaning since this pic


----------



## DesignerLincTC (Jan 8, 2008)

TTT TOWNCARS!!!


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

:0


----------



## DesignerLincTC (Jan 8, 2008)

TTT

My driveway....


----------



## TYTE9D (May 22, 2007)




----------



## tunasub_on_u (Jun 15, 2007)




----------



## EASTFRESNO90 (Jan 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DesignerLincTC_@Apr 9 2008, 01:30 AM~10370406
> *Best part about the 90s...still had the 5.0, but new body style..
> 
> I polished the intake, and added the chrome valve covers.Ive done alot mor cleaning since this pic
> ...


YUP! I CHROMED MINE. :biggrin:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## DesignerLincTC (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EASTFRESNO90_@Apr 10 2008, 10:08 AM~10381205
> *YUP! I CHROMED MINE. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



WTF????? you have a MAF sencor right infront of the air box....hmm. Thats WEIRD....musta been a late 90


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Apr 8 2008, 03:19 AM~10362190
> *where do I find the chrome trim for the side of a 92?
> *



comeon peeps. Help me out, my chrome looks like ass.


----------



## BigPoppaPump (Aug 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Apr 14 2008, 06:18 AM~10410346
> *comeon peeps.  Help me out,  my chrome looks like ass.
> *


I've seen it on EBay... Or try asking at a body shop.


----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)




----------



## white link 93 (Oct 27, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## Caddylac (Mar 18, 2006)

I just got a 97 Towncar yesterday, I bought it for $500.00 it needs a headgasket though, does anyone know if the engine on this car is aluminum? If so I will probably just get an engine to put in it, Thanks


----------



## white link 93 (Oct 27, 2004)

you lookin at $1000 to $1500 including labor just to put in new gaskets and put the back together i would put a new engine or another one in...


----------



## Caddylac (Mar 18, 2006)

Alright thanks! I found one already here at the wrecking yard for 750.00, so I might as well get that! It gets me the car only had 120,000 miles too :angry: Oh well, I hope these are good engines! I will post up pics of it tommorow.


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Apr 18 2008, 02:26 AM~10444150
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Flash_LuxuriouS (Sep 24, 2003)

Heres mine and My WIFES car last weekend  

URL=http://imageshack.us]







[/URL]


----------



## praisethelowered59 (Feb 4, 2008)

you really let her drive a honda?


----------



## praisethelowered59 (Feb 4, 2008)

my wifes and mine.....


----------



## praisethelowered59 (Feb 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Apr 1 2008, 11:19 PM~10313915
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:barf:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## praisethelowered59 (Feb 4, 2008)

ttt


----------



## DesignerLincTC (Jan 8, 2008)

TTT

MY TC FINNALLY JUICED UP


----------



## DesignerLincTC (Jan 8, 2008)

EXCUSE MY DIRTY ASS SHAVED WW


----------



## DesignerLincTC (Jan 8, 2008)




----------



## 79BLUES (Nov 15, 2006)




----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## CadillacRoyalty (Dec 26, 2003)

Sup yall i'll be picking up a 93 town car, for my gurl as a daily project. im new to town cars, anything to look for going wrong?, from what i've heard these are pretty reilable cars.


----------



## DesignerLincTC (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 79BLUES_@Apr 19 2008, 06:44 PM~10455920
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Thats a sweet front end lock up


----------



## praisethelowered59 (Feb 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DesignerLincTC_@Apr 19 2008, 02:03 PM~10454781
> *TTT
> 
> MY TC FINNALLY JUICED UP
> ...



not usually a fan of that body style, but that things nice bro!


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 79BLUES_@Apr 19 2008, 08:44 PM~10455920
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damn, how'd you get such a sweet ass lock up, up front???


:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 79BLUES (Nov 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RALPH_DOGG_@Apr 20 2008, 09:50 AM~10459319
> *damn, how'd you get such a sweet ass lock up, up front???
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Full Stack and a mean tuck


----------



## Caddylac (Mar 18, 2006)

Herei is some pics of my 97 Linconln executive series i got for $500.00. I just need to get the engine for it.


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 79BLUES_@Apr 20 2008, 01:01 PM~10459382
> *Full Stack and a mean tuck
> *


how's that lay out man...???
hno: hno: hno:


----------



## LogoSpade (Nov 30, 2007)

Im looking to buy a set of "all clear taillights" for a 96 towncar..... Theres a pic of one on page 11. 
Does anyone no were i can get a set????? I have looked/called around and cant find shit!!!!!!! :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: 
If any one can help that would be great!!!!!!!!!!!

Thanks,
larry

e-mail
[email protected]


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)




----------



## tunasub_on_u (Jun 15, 2007)




----------



## white link 93 (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LogoSpade_@Apr 21 2008, 04:07 AM~10464770
> *Im looking to buy a set of "all clear taillights" for a 96 towncar..... Theres a pic of one on page 11.
> Does anyone no were i can get a set????? I have looked/called around and cant find shit!!!!!!!      :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:
> If any one can help that would be great!!!!!!!!!!!
> ...




NO ONE SELL IT ITS REALLY A BROKEN TAILLIGHT THE FACTORY TAILS IR CAREFUL YOU CAN TAKE OFF THE RED LENS AND THERE WILL BE CHROME MIRROR


----------



## LogoSpade (Nov 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by white link 93_@Apr 21 2008, 03:07 PM~10467781
> *NO ONE SELL IT ITS REALLY A BROKEN TAILLIGHT THE FACTORY TAILS IR CAREFUL YOU CAN TAKE OFF THE RED LENS AND THERE WILL BE CHROME MIRROR
> *


FIRST OFF, THANKS FOR THE INFO PIMPIN!!!!! I HAVE BEEN LOOKIN MY ASS OFF FOR THEM....LOL :worship:

WHAT YEAR TOWNCAR DID YOU DO THIS TO? AND WILL IT WORK WITH MY 96 TAILLIGHTS AND THE MIDDLE PIECE?

THANKS,
LARRY


----------



## allergic2life (Jun 8, 2002)

about to juice my 97, ill show pics when its done.


----------



## Latin Thug (Jan 16, 2002)

:cheesy:


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LogoSpade_@Apr 21 2008, 04:27 PM~10467904
> *FIRST OFF, THANKS FOR THE INFO PIMPIN!!!!! I HAVE BEEN LOOKIN MY ASS OFF FOR THEM....LOL    :worship:
> 
> WHAT YEAR TOWNCAR DID YOU DO THIS TO? AND WILL IT WORK WITH MY 96 TAILLIGHTS AND THE MIDDLE PIECE?
> ...


yes it'll work on your 96, and yes it'll work on all 3 sections of the middle lights...why would you want that though???


----------



## DCLoko (Feb 13, 2008)

http://i258.photobucket.com/albums/hh271/DCLoko/DSC00756.jpg


----------



## DCLoko (Feb 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DCLoko_@Apr 22 2008, 06:51 PM~10479269
> *http://i258.photobucket.com/albums/hh271/DCLoko/DSC00756.jpg
> 
> *


----------



## 79BLUES (Nov 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RALPH_DOGG_@Apr 20 2008, 11:20 AM~10459779
> *how's that lay out man...???
> hno:  hno:  hno:
> *


Rollin sidewalls :biggrin:


----------



## Latin Thug (Jan 16, 2002)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## sicko87 (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Latin Thug_@Apr 22 2008, 08:58 PM~10481085
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship: looking tight bro!!


----------



## white link 93 (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LogoSpade_@Apr 21 2008, 05:27 PM~10467904
> *FIRST OFF, THANKS FOR THE INFO PIMPIN!!!!! I HAVE BEEN LOOKIN MY ASS OFF FOR THEM....LOL    :worship:
> 
> WHAT YEAR TOWNCAR DID YOU DO THIS TO? AND WILL IT WORK WITH MY 96 TAILLIGHTS AND THE MIDDLE PIECE?
> ...



if your taillights have the linclon emblem in them.... then i get a pair from junkyard 
the tails from factory they dont reproduce if you get new taillights for the tc now you get a soild without emblem.....oh weather will turn the mirror chrome to ugly fyi


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Latin Thug_@Apr 22 2008, 10:58 PM~10481085
> *
> 
> 
> ...



thats a nice pics :0


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Latin Thug_@Apr 22 2008, 10:58 PM~10481085
> *
> 
> 
> ...



how much extended ? and nice pic homie!


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Latin Thug_@Apr 22 2008, 11:58 PM~10481085
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damn that shit is bad....how many inch's is it extened


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DesignerLincTC_@Apr 19 2008, 05:05 PM~10454791
> *
> 
> 
> ...


good lookin bro now that its juiced, i almost posted up some of your ride and siks ride but you guys beat me to it


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

better pics of abel's lincoln with the new patterns...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

GOODTIMES 818 RIDERS


----------



## -PlayTime- (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Apr 23 2008, 08:24 AM~10484012
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: Nice Work.


----------



## Latin Thug (Jan 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sicko87+Apr 23 2008, 05:41 AM~10482960-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks fellas! It's extended 2" and adjusted/pulled all the way out :cheesy: Here is another from the front:


----------



## Latin Thug (Jan 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Apr 23 2008, 10:24 AM~10484005
> *better pics of abel's lincoln with the new patterns...
> 
> 
> ...


Now I like that shit!!! :cheesy: Nice homie!!!


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## Foto Mike (Nov 20, 2007)

Work in progress.


----------



## mistargreen (Jan 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Foto Mike_@Apr 23 2008, 06:03 PM~10487931
> *
> 
> 
> ...



 Lookin good with clear lights :biggrin:


----------



## CadillacRoyalty (Dec 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Foto Mike_@Apr 23 2008, 07:03 PM~10487931
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice man, where did you get those clear taillights? or did you make them?


----------



## Foto Mike (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CadillacRoyalty_@Apr 23 2008, 08:12 PM~10488004
> *nice  man, where did you get those clear taillights? or did you  make them?
> *


I had to make em.Cant buy'em homie,lol.


----------



## CadillacRoyalty (Dec 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Foto Mike_@Apr 23 2008, 07:20 PM~10488056
> *I had to make em.Cant buy'em homie,lol.
> *


shit, well how do you make them? i gotta know


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Apr 23 2008, 11:33 AM~10484058
> *GOODTIMES 818 RIDERS
> 
> 
> ...


what size spring are in the front n rear homie


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Latin Thug_@Apr 23 2008, 02:40 PM~10485384
> *Thanks fellas!  It's extended 2" and adjusted/pulled all the way out  :cheesy:  Here is another from the front:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Apr 24 2008, 09:49 PM~10497242
> *
> 
> 
> ...



where you located at....i swear i just saw this car today!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RALPH_DOGG_@Apr 24 2008, 11:29 PM~10497695
> *where you located at....i swear i just saw this car today!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


it's for sale but It ant my car homie....The car is in cail I think


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Foto Mike_@Apr 23 2008, 06:03 PM~10487931
> *
> 
> 
> ...




NICE!!! :0


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Apr 23 2008, 06:25 PM~10488102
> *what size spring are in the front n rear homie
> *


3 TON IN THE FRONT AND STOCK FRONT IN THE BACK


----------



## LA COUNTY (Apr 9, 2004)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Apr 25 2008, 03:27 AM~10499662
> *3 TON IN THE FRONT  AND STOCK FRONT IN THE BACK
> *


thankz


----------



## bckbmpr84 (May 28, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Apr 25 2008, 02:27 AM~10499662
> *3 TON IN THE FRONT  AND STOCK FRONT IN THE BACK
> *


:nono:, i bet its a rough ride


----------



## Town99 (Jan 20, 2008)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Apr 25 2008, 02:03 AM~10499546
> *it's for sale but It ant my car homie....The car is in cail I think
> *


ok cool...yeah it is for sale, and the car is in tucson arizona!!!


----------



## benz88 (Nov 23, 2007)

cars dirty, still needs to be wetsanded and a new pinstripe.


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## 95 TOWNCAR (Apr 27, 2008)

That silver lincoln from individuals is dope


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## CadillacRoyalty (Dec 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CadillacRoyalty_@Apr 20 2008, 06:23 AM~10458117
> *Sup yall i'll be picking up a 93 town car, for my gurl as a daily project. im new to town cars, anything to look for going wrong?, from what i've heard these are pretty reilable cars.
> *


----------



## EASTFRESNO90 (Jan 31, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## LogoSpade (Nov 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RALPH_DOGG_@Apr 22 2008, 04:50 PM~10478272
> *yes it'll work on your 96, and yes it'll work on all 3 sections of the middle lights...why would you want that though???
> *


just was thinking it would look dope with red l.e.d. bulbs?????????


----------



## BABYGIRL LA RIDER (Feb 20, 2008)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

ttt


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## veeman (Jul 8, 2007)

here's some pics of my 91


----------



## Mixteco (Apr 3, 2006)

*
TTT

*


----------



## DesignerLincTC (Jan 8, 2008)

TTT


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## tunasub_on_u (Jun 15, 2007)




----------



## tunasub_on_u (Jun 15, 2007)

TTT


----------



## Mixteco (Apr 3, 2006)

*
ONE OF MY FAVORITES! 

*


----------



## white link 93 (Oct 27, 2004)

:biggrin: SOME TC FROM CAROLINAS!!


----------



## Uno Malo (Apr 9, 2006)

My 93 Lincoln Towncar


----------



## Uno Malo (Apr 9, 2006)




----------



## Uno Malo (Apr 9, 2006)




----------



## Uno Malo (Apr 9, 2006)




----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Uno Malo_@May 5 2008, 07:55 PM~10582982
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Uno Malo (Apr 9, 2006)

On The Way To The Shop For A MAJOR MAKE OVER 








:banghead:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Uno Malo_@May 5 2008, 09:55 PM~10582982
> *
> 
> 
> ...


That bitch is clean!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> :biggrin: SOME TC FROM CAROLINAS!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

Knockoff chips are now available.Pm me if your interested.

Lincoln chip is in the pic.


----------



## Uno Malo (Apr 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@May 5 2008, 07:48 PM~10583663
> *That bitch is clean!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


Thanks Homie 2 bad its not going to look the same at all 










































Major Redo :banghead:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## white link 93 (Oct 27, 2004)

> > :biggrin: SOME TC FROM CAROLINAS!!
> >
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

thankz...what size cylinder are in the rear


----------



## white link 93 (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@May 6 2008, 09:21 AM~10586782
> *thankz...what size cylinder are in the rear
> *



they were double stage telescopics i think


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by white link 93_@May 6 2008, 09:24 AM~10586799
> *they were double stage telescopics i think
> *


thankz


----------



## white link 93 (Oct 27, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## DesignerLincTC (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by white link 93_@May 6 2008, 04:58 AM~10586516
> *it look like the car was going to tip over from the back side ill have to look thru some pics !! :biggrin:
> *


I saw that car down there too. Crazy 3 wheel.....


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

nice


----------



## DesignerLincTC (Jan 8, 2008)




----------



## chasim (Mar 22, 2008)




----------



## chasim (Mar 22, 2008)




----------



## chasim (Mar 22, 2008)




----------



## chasim (Mar 22, 2008)




----------



## chasim (Mar 22, 2008)




----------



## chasim (Mar 22, 2008)




----------



## DesignerLincTC (Jan 8, 2008)

^^^ I love those 2 doors.

Is that car bagged?


----------



## chasim (Mar 22, 2008)

I have a two Reds two pump system with 8's on the front and 10's on the back.


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

ttt


----------



## lowpro85 (Mar 11, 2006)




----------



## tunasub_on_u (Jun 15, 2007)

TTT


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

TTT


----------



## white link 93 (Oct 27, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## BABYGIRL LA RIDER (Feb 20, 2008)




----------



## BABYGIRL LA RIDER (Feb 20, 2008)




----------



## BABYGIRL LA RIDER (Feb 20, 2008)




----------



## chaddyb (Mar 7, 2002)

mine (blue) and club members (green)


----------



## chaddyb (Mar 7, 2002)

more . . .


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BABYGIRL LA RIDER_@May 14 2008, 01:54 PM~10654982
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

ttt


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

rayzup


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## white link 93 (Oct 27, 2004)

some pic @ winthrop lake










:biggrin:


----------



## Mixteco (Apr 3, 2006)

*
white link 93, I gotta question for U. I noticed on ur latest pics U posted of ur lincoln tc...the chrome molding have a green "reflection" in them. Is that really a "reflection" or is it powercoated or something to the chrome? I can see it on the lips of the rims also...just curious, thats all

*


----------



## white link 93 (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mixteco_@May 16 2008, 01:36 PM~10670561
> *
> white link 93, I gotta question for U. I noticed on ur latest pics U posted of ur lincoln tc...the chrome molding have a green "reflection" in them. Is that really a "reflection" or is it powercoated or something to the chrome? I can see it on the lips of the rims also...just curious, thats all
> 
> ...



it be honest its a mini flaked green vinyl i got the a whole roll of it covered my chrome trim and lip of wheels got some striping done too. it looks just like som paint in the light 
look at my bulid topic for more pics :biggrin: http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...ic=394274&st=60


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

well...ive been gone for a while, then i got back home n just bought a crib, so i finally washed the lincoln up and posted her up in her new home...












:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## benz88 (Nov 23, 2007)

my piece


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)




----------



## Mixteco (Apr 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RALPH_DOGG_@May 17 2008, 11:49 AM~10676340
> *well...ive been gone for a while, then i got back home n just bought a crib, so i finally washed the lincoln up and posted her up in her new home...
> 
> 
> ...


*
she looks beautiful  


*


----------



## Mixteco (Apr 3, 2006)

*
I wanna make/build my own sub box for my daily t.c. Problem is Ive never built one. Anybody wanna help me out? Pics,suggestions, ideas, advice, wutever! 

*


----------



## white link 93 (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mixteco_@May 19 2008, 02:14 AM~10684438
> *
> I wanna make/build my own sub box for my daily t.c. Problem is Ive never built one. Anybody wanna help me out? Pics,suggestions, ideas, advice, wutever!
> 
> ...



if you got pumps in the trunk already then their is the space between the rear cylinders 
i put 2 12" JL in a tight fit box!


----------



## Mixteco (Apr 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by white link 93_@May 19 2008, 07:53 AM~10684967
> *if you got pumps in the trunk already then their is the space between the rear cylinders
> i put 2 12" JL in a tight fit box!
> 
> ...


* 

hmmm looks good bro. I guess wut Im looking for is size for the box...dimensions and such? :uh: ...I dont even know. I just wanna build something to throw my 10's in.*


----------



## white link 93 (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mixteco_@May 19 2008, 11:18 AM~10685831
> *
> 
> hmmm looks good bro. I guess wut Im looking for is size for the box...dimensions and such? :uh: ...I dont even know. I just wanna build something to throw my 10's in.
> *



i think its like 44 inches long by 10" tall by 7 inches wide thats close but would just have to measure the space you are trying to fit a box into and go from there!!


----------



## Mixteco (Apr 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by white link 93_@May 19 2008, 11:51 AM~10686061
> *i think its like 44 inches long by 10" tall by 7 inches wide thats close but would just have to measure the space you are trying to fit a box into and go from there!!
> *


t?
*
after I do that...wut do I do next? Ive never built my own box. Im clueless and I need as much help and advce as possible, so sorry if I seem stupid
*.


----------



## white link 93 (Oct 27, 2004)

hmm i you would have to know the air space of your 10"s and also alot of subs need room (i have JL 12"SUBS the require 6inch of air space!) 
you would take the measurements from where you want a box and input that to the box dementions height x width x length


----------



## Cali Way (Jan 23, 2005)




----------



## ChiMarauder04 (Jan 24, 2008)

Fuckin' Nice J Cash! Good to see the linc still in commission, like when u were killin em at tampa couple months ago :biggrin:


----------



## DesignerLincTC (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RALPH_DOGG_@May 17 2008, 11:49 AM~10676340
> *well...ive been gone for a while, then i got back home n just bought a crib, so i finally washed the lincoln up and posted her up in her new home...
> 
> 
> ...


Who made that grille!!!????

That looks sick


----------



## Cali Way (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ChiMarauder04_@May 21 2008, 02:25 PM~10704816
> *Fuckin' Nice J Cash! Good to see the linc still in commission, like when u were killin em at tampa couple months ago  :biggrin:
> *


thanks homie, i saw the competition and had ruben put it to 6 batteries n jus did a lil suttin haha i aint breakin my car if i know i cant beat em


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mixteco+May 18 2008, 11:01 PM~10683561-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



the company that made the grills for lincoln was alpha mclean, too bad they went out of business...


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mixteco_@May 19 2008, 10:55 AM~10686091
> *t?
> 
> after I do that...wut do I do next? Ive never built my own box. Im clueless and I need as much help and advce as possible, so sorry if I seem stupid
> ...



here you go...12volt.com everything you need


click that link homie...youll do fine if you take your time...do a lot of reading there too...youll be surprised what you can do yourself...good luck homie...


----------



## lv2kruz (Apr 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RALPH_DOGG_@May 17 2008, 09:49 AM~10676340
> *well...ive been gone for a while, then i got back home n just bought a crib, so i finally washed the lincoln up and posted her up in her new home...
> 
> 
> ...



what is the name of the grill??

Is FUCKING SICK!!!
i know the company went under, but maybe i can find it somewhere else.

any help will be great.


----------



## white link 93 (Oct 27, 2004)

look on last page @@@@ it is an alpha mclean grill


----------



## white link 93 (Oct 27, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## tunasub_on_u (Jun 15, 2007)

TTT


----------



## ALOW1 (Oct 24, 2002)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## sincitycutty (Aug 5, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

rayzup


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@May 26 2008, 03:42 PM~10739185
> *
> *


damn man I love your boyz ride


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@May 26 2008, 01:20 PM~10739418
> *damn man I love your boyz ride
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@May 26 2008, 07:14 AM~10737698
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i like this car more and more everytime i see it


----------



## DesignerLincTC (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RALPH_DOGG_@May 21 2008, 09:55 PM~10707851
> *the company that made the grills for lincoln was alpha mclean, too bad they went out of business...
> *


 :angry: 


Damn


----------



## DesignerLincTC (Jan 8, 2008)

Me ridin in my cream TC


----------



## DesignerLincTC (Jan 8, 2008)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## lv2kruz (Apr 23, 2004)




----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DesignerLincTC_@May 26 2008, 11:40 PM~10742687
> *
> 
> 
> ...


sup tommy, good photoshop skills


----------



## DesignerLincTC (Jan 8, 2008)

hehe...thx man.


----------



## Mixteco (Apr 3, 2006)

TTT


----------



## DesignerLincTC (Jan 8, 2008)

On a TC a the L-R.C picnic


----------



## DesignerLincTC (Jan 8, 2008)




----------



## DesignerLincTC (Jan 8, 2008)




----------



## DesignerLincTC (Jan 8, 2008)




----------



## DesignerLincTC (Jan 8, 2008)




----------



## white link 93 (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DesignerLincTC_@May 29 2008, 01:44 AM~10759884
> *
> 
> 
> ...



that poor car .....sorry guys thats just not right :uh:


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DesignerLincTC_@May 29 2008, 12:45 AM~10759890
> *
> 
> 
> ...


whadup whadup


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by white link 93_@May 29 2008, 06:53 AM~10760521
> *that poor car .....sorry guys  thats just not right :uh:
> *


it isnt that bad in person, im sure he has bigger plans for it


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lo_N_Lavish_@May 29 2008, 06:27 AM~10760714
> *it isnt that bad in person, im sure he has bigger plans for it
> *


To each there own...and that is definitely different...but not sure I am feeling that at all.


----------



## DesignerLincTC (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by white link 93_@May 29 2008, 07:53 AM~10760521
> *that poor car .....sorry guys  thats just not right :uh:
> *



Its just different, thats why i posted it up. If the car was a light green youd probly think different.


----------



## white link 93 (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DesignerLincTC_@May 29 2008, 01:01 PM~10762063
> *Its just different, thats why i posted it up. If the car was a light green youd probly think different.
> *



why 1 dollar bills ??????? one dollar one dollar linclon :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DesignerLincTC (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by white link 93_@May 29 2008, 01:04 PM~10762082
> *why 1 dollar bills ??????? one dollar one dollar linclon :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


I was thinkin the same...i woulda at least done 5s


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

they are actually bills too, he could of airbrushed it atleast


----------



## DesignerLincTC (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lo_N_Lavish_@May 29 2008, 02:05 PM~10762633
> *they are actually bills too, he could of airbrushed it atleast
> *


Sup DAWGGG..lol

:wave:


----------



## lowpro85 (Mar 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lo_N_Lavish_@May 29 2008, 02:05 PM~10762633
> *they are actually bills too, he could of airbrushed it atleast
> *


that car has gas money writtin all over it :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DesignerLincTC_@May 28 2008, 11:43 PM~10759877
> *On a TC a the L-R.C picnic
> 
> 
> ...



Out of all the bills in the world this guy uses 1 dollar bills, lol.


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DesignerLincTC_@May 29 2008, 01:08 PM~10762664
> *Sup DAWGGG..lol
> 
> :wave:
> *


WHASSSUP BRO  i shoulda stuck around for that group pic


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lv2kruz_@May 27 2008, 07:43 AM~10744336
> *
> 
> 
> ...


yeah...thats what im talkin' 'bout...!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DesignerLincTC (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lo_N_Lavish_@May 29 2008, 05:16 PM~10764068
> *WHASSSUP BRO   i shoulda stuck around for that group pic
> *


Did you see it yet? Looks good man....wish you woulda stayed around ..


----------



## so high kar klub (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DesignerLincTC_@May 28 2008, 10:45 PM~10759892
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## lv2kruz (Apr 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RALPH_DOGG_@May 29 2008, 03:46 PM~10764306
> *yeah...thats what im talkin' 'bout...!!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



Thanks Man.

I will post some vids soon


----------



## 80GRAND (Jun 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DesignerLincTC_@May 29 2008, 04:53 PM~10765192
> *Did you see it yet? Looks good man....wish you woulda stayed around ..
> *


WHEN DID YOU SEE IT WHAT IT LOOK LIKE AND CAN I SEE


----------



## DesignerLincTC (Jan 8, 2008)

Dave sent em to me. ill send em to your PM on LRC

I dont think we can post em up yet tho. Somthing to do with LRM


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

i saw a lo-res one, it looked good, if i had stayed we could of put a car in the middle :biggrin:


----------



## white link 93 (Oct 27, 2004)




----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## justin200028540 (Aug 21, 2007)

here's mine out of NC
http://i279.photobucket.com/albums/kk121/j...lincoln2003.jpg


----------



## justin200028540 (Aug 21, 2007)




----------



## white link 93 (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D_@Jun 2 2008, 06:45 PM~10781952
> *
> 
> 
> ...




i always like that burgundy on burgundy combo :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

ttt


----------



## bckbmpr84 (May 28, 2002)

my daily driver


----------



## Mixteco (Apr 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bckbmpr84_@Jun 8 2008, 10:50 AM~10822509
> *my daily driver
> 
> 
> ...


*
looks clean homie. You needa clean up the fogged up headlights tho.
*


----------



## bckbmpr84 (May 28, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mixteco_@Jun 8 2008, 05:35 PM~10824405
> *
> looks clean homie. You needa clean up the fogged up headlights tho.
> 
> *


new ones on the way, thanks to ebay


----------



## toxiconer (Nov 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by bckbmpr84_@Jun 8 2008, 09:50 AM~10822509
> *my daily driver
> 
> 
> ...


BITCH IS CLEAN


----------



## tunasub_on_u (Jun 15, 2007)

TTT


----------



## drockone619 (Jun 4, 2008)

Straight Game Car Club!!! Get ya Bars Up!!!


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

Boulevard Aces Bubble Lincoln


----------



## Mixteco (Apr 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN LUXURY_@Jun 10 2008, 05:16 AM~10836391
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*
:0 looks almost like SharkSide C.C.'s red bubble from San Jose...anymore pics?

*


----------



## chaddyb (Mar 7, 2002)




----------



## Mixteco (Apr 3, 2006)

*
I wonder where theyre going? lol

*


----------



## chaddyb (Mar 7, 2002)

bottom one is mine, baby linc on top is my wifes.

goin to a show


----------



## FIRME80 (Jan 10, 2008)

:nicoderm: :thumbsup:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN LUXURY_@Jun 10 2008, 02:16 AM~10836391
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## Y-TEE (May 8, 2006)




----------



## Y-TEE (May 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Y-TEE_@Jun 11 2008, 01:54 AM~10844264
> *
> 
> 
> ...


IM STILL WORKING ON IT...IT WILL BE DONE REALLY SOON


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

_*Any set of chips 50 bucks shipped.These are raw.You need to polish them or paint them.Whatever you like.*_

Impala
Lincoln
Buick
New Caddy logo
Chevy bowtie
Old caddy logo coming soon.


----------



## Dozierman (Aug 22, 2006)

TTT!!!!!!


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jun 11 2008, 10:50 AM~10845641
> *Any set of chips 50 bucks shipped.These are raw.You need to polish them or paint them.Whatever you like.
> 
> Impala
> ...


----------



## Estrella Car Club (May 12, 2008)




----------



## Estrella Car Club (May 12, 2008)




----------



## Estrella Car Club (May 12, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## Estrella Car Club (May 12, 2008)




----------



## FIRME80 (Jan 10, 2008)

:nicoderm: :wave:


----------



## Estrella Car Club (May 12, 2008)

:biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## ucechevy1965 (Oct 30, 2005)

A pic of my Towncar next to my Fleetwood at a local show. :biggrin:


----------



## 80GRAND (Jun 10, 2005)

ONE MY CLUB BUDDYS ROLLIN


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

*FOR SALE 96 TOWN CAR BASIC REINFORCEMENT (3 WHEEL DRIDGE, AXLE.TRAILING ARM'S, FRONT BRIDGE , EAR AND BUCKET. NEW TRANSMISSION DONE RESENTLY.WHOLE NEW SETUP ASKING 6,000 FIRM........ 786-246-2335.*


----------



## Psycho631 (Jan 28, 2005)

[/IMG]


----------



## VEGAS BLVD™ (Jan 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D_@Jun 2 2008, 03:45 PM~10781952
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

MINE UNDER CONSTRUCTION....


----------



## white link 93 (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@Jun 17 2008, 01:07 AM~10885605
> *MINE UNDER CONSTRUCTION....
> 
> 
> ...



i thought this car got stolen and the whole roof got cut off ?????


----------



## allcoupedup (Jan 11, 2002)

Lincs are looking good!

I'm having a problem with the hood latching on my '96. Is this a common problem with these cars?

Thanks


----------



## white link 93 (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by allcoupedup_@Jun 17 2008, 10:37 AM~10887187
> *Lincs are looking good!
> 
> I'm having a problem with the hood latching on my '96.  Is this a common problem with these cars?
> ...



have you been 3 wheelin??? i know mine wont close if its sittin 3.. i have to let it down and close it


----------



## white link 93 (Oct 27, 2004)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## allcoupedup (Jan 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by white link 93_@Jun 17 2008, 11:54 AM~10887630
> *have you been 3 wheelin??? i know mine wont close if its sittin 3.. i have to let it down and close it
> *


lol, no, its not juiced yet. I'm wondering if it is a factory thing.


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by white link 93_@Jun 17 2008, 07:29 AM~10887157
> *i thought this car got stolen and the whole roof got cut off ?????
> *


NAH MAN THAT WAS THE WHITE ONE. MY HOMIE EDDIES CAR.


----------



## 3whlcmry (Dec 17, 2004)

i got a prblem with my 96 TC whenever i have the ac on my lincoln it makes this tickin noise on the dash it blows cold air and works fine except for te noise, when ever i turn the ac of the noise goes away


----------



## nocaddydaddy (Aug 13, 2004)




----------



## nittygritty (Mar 13, 2006)




----------



## nittygritty (Mar 13, 2006)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## richie562 (Oct 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Jun 18 2008, 09:35 PM~10902942
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## Bhenny (Mar 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 2low2rl_@Oct 27 2007, 07:53 AM~9089978
> *HERE
> 
> 
> ...



I Want one!!! :0


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

uffin:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Jun 20 2008, 12:30 AM~10911522
> *my homies linc orange with some pearl
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)




----------



## Sonu (Apr 15, 2005)

x2


----------



## DAWA70CUTTY (Feb 2, 2005)

2 PUMP 6 BATTS 10 SWITCH


----------



## Mixteco (Apr 3, 2006)

TTT


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

club members ride


----------



## CadillacRoyalty (Dec 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Estrella Car Club_@Jun 12 2008, 07:57 PM~10858320
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice skirts


----------



## _Bandido_ (May 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RALPH_DOGG_@May 17 2008, 11:49 AM~10676340
> *well...ive been gone for a while, then i got back home n just bought a crib, so i finally washed the lincoln up and posted her up in her new home...
> 
> 
> ...


Whats crackin Ralph Dogg :wave:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## LA CURA (Apr 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DAWA70CUTTY_@Jun 20 2008, 06:12 PM~10916260
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE LOOKIN LINC.


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)




----------



## Estrella Car Club (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CadillacRoyalty_@Jun 21 2008, 04:08 AM~10918548
> *nice skirts
> *


  thanks


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

ttt


----------



## thadogg612 (May 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CadillacRoyalty_@Jun 21 2008, 03:08 AM~10918548
> *nice skirts
> *




I got the same skirts for mine...no 3wheelin..


----------



## Estrella Car Club (May 12, 2008)

by Skeet







ghost patterns
















silver leaf i did day before the show


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jun 23 2008, 06:36 PM~10935633
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## -PlayTime- (Jul 25, 2007)

Ma 95`


----------



## white link 93 (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PlayTime-_@Jun 24 2008, 03:16 PM~10940845
> *Ma 95`
> 
> 
> ...



what does that transparent green look like at nite with headlights on????


----------



## toxiconer (Nov 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PlayTime-_@Jun 24 2008, 02:16 PM~10940845
> *Ma 95`
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## -PlayTime- (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by white link 93_@Jun 24 2008, 12:28 PM~10940933
> *what does that trans green look like at nite with headlights on????
> *


Everything gets high lighted in green :biggrin:


----------



## Estrella Car Club (May 12, 2008)




----------



## white link 93 (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PlayTime-_@Jun 24 2008, 03:46 PM~10941093
> *Everything gets high lighted in green :biggrin:
> *



im doing my all windows in the transparent green 

but looks good homie


----------



## -PlayTime- (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by white link 93_@Jun 24 2008, 01:08 PM~10941297
> *im doing my  all windows in the transparent green
> 
> but looks good homie
> *


Thanks man


----------



## white link 93 (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PlayTime-_@Jun 24 2008, 04:12 PM~10941334
> *Thanks man
> *



you got a close pics of your grill? painted ?


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PlayTime-_@Jun 24 2008, 12:16 PM~10940845
> *Ma 95`
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 83delta88 (Nov 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PlayTime-_@Jun 24 2008, 12:16 PM~10940845
> *Ma 95`
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0


----------



## 2low2rl (Jun 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RALPH_DOGG_@May 17 2008, 10:49 AM~10676340
> *well...ive been gone for a while, then i got back home n just bought a crib, so i finally washed the lincoln up and posted her up in her new home...
> 
> 
> ...


*id give my right nut to find a castle grill for my newbody.*


----------



## benz88 (Nov 23, 2007)

on the way to a local show.


----------



## white link 93 (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by benz88_@Jun 26 2008, 03:44 PM~10956812
> *on the way to a local show.
> 
> 
> ...



damn i need to move to Canada yall GOT some riders :thumbsup:


----------



## westempire (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PlayTime-_@Jun 24 2008, 01:16 PM~10940845
> *Ma 95`
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## westempire (May 8, 2007)

:0 :0 :0 :0 DAAAAM!!! THAT'S GANGSTA :0 :0 :0 :0 I like that blacked out gill too


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by westempire_@Jun 26 2008, 04:06 PM~10957432
> *
> 
> 
> ...


!!!...DAMN...!!! :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by benz88_@Jun 26 2008, 12:44 PM~10956812
> *on the way to a local show.
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## i rep (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by westempire_@Jun 26 2008, 02:06 PM~10957432
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## benz88 (Nov 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by white link 93_@Jun 26 2008, 03:08 PM~10956997
> *damn i need to move to Canada yall  GOT some riders :thumbsup:
> *


haha, i'd trade for the smooth roads down there. our roads are full of potholes. :angry:


----------



## mistargreen (Jan 29, 2008)

TTT


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by westempire_@Jun 26 2008, 02:06 PM~10957432
> *
> 
> 
> ...


more pics


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

x2


----------



## _Bandido_ (May 27, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## _Bandido_ (May 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by westempire_@Jun 26 2008, 05:06 PM~10957432
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :thumbsup: X10


----------



## texican (Aug 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Bandido$_@Jun 30 2008, 05:20 PM~10982427
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## texican (Aug 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PlayTime-_@Jun 24 2008, 03:16 PM~10940845
> *Ma 95`
> 
> 
> ...




:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## -PlayTime- (Jul 25, 2007)

:cheesy:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## -PlayTime- (Jul 25, 2007)

:nicoderm:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## ramdaspadhye (Sep 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Supremebomb_@Mar 4 2008, 10:50 PM~10090931
> *
> 
> 
> ...


These 20's? 22's?


----------



## white link 93 (Oct 27, 2004)




----------



## 83delta88 (Nov 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PlayTime-_@Jun 30 2008, 02:32 PM~10982529
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## -PlayTime- (Jul 25, 2007)

Thanks to Miguel for the pictures


----------



## white link 93 (Oct 27, 2004)

yo play time ..... have you scraped up your rear lower quater panels at the very bottom from 3 wheelin?? an you got 14"s or 16"s in rear??


----------



## -PlayTime- (Jul 25, 2007)

16`s :biggrin:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)




----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)




----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy+Jul 4 2008, 07:45 AM~11011752-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOCOS IN THE HOUSE PLIS BELIVE IT


----------



## white link 93 (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PlayTime-_@Jul 4 2008, 10:36 AM~11011734
> *16`s :biggrin:
> *




YOU CUT OUT PART OF THE BACK DECK??? 

CAUSE I GOT 14" AND THERE PUSH ON THE BACK DECK OF MINE...JUST CURIOUS
HAVE YOU SWAPPED UPPER AND LOWERS TRAILING ARMS?????


----------



## -PlayTime- (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by white link 93_@Jul 4 2008, 08:29 AM~11011917
> *YOU CUT OUT PART OF THE BACK DECK???
> 
> CAUSE I GOT 14" AND THERE PUSH ON THE BACK DECK OF MINE...JUST CURIOUS
> ...


Nope.. It pushs just alittle sometimes.


----------



## -PlayTime- (Jul 25, 2007)

Here`s a pic of da inside


----------



## -PlayTime- (Jul 25, 2007)

Here`s a pic of da inside


----------



## elsapo (Jun 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LincolnSwangin_@Jan 24 2003, 06:33 AM~424668
> *
> *


any one know what kind of ground effect kit this is?


----------



## elsapo (Jun 17, 2008)




----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@May 26 2008, 08:14 AM~10737698
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i love this car :biggrin: makes me want to build a lincoln again :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

have any of you guyz change ur gearz in the rear diff do to the fact ur on 13"s some one told me I just should run 14"s cuz My 13"s is working the gearz harder than the should be....but i love rollin on 13'z


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)




----------



## white link 93 (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Jul 7 2008, 09:35 AM~11027100
> *have any of you guyz change ur gearz in the rear diff do to the fact ur on 13"s some one told me I just should run 14"s cuz  My 13"s is working the gearz harder than the should be....but i love rollin on 13'z
> *



how do you tell this is hard on your rear end???? :uh:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by white link 93_@Jul 7 2008, 12:11 PM~11027733
> *how do you tell this is hard on your rear end???? :uh:
> *


that'z why Im asking man....I know one im drive n my shit show's im doing 40mph it dont feel like it but other than that it's str8


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)




----------



## mistargreen (Jan 29, 2008)

This one is BADASS :biggrin:


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mistargreen_@Jul 7 2008, 10:34 PM~11033458
> *This one is BADASS :biggrin:
> *


x2


----------



## -PlayTime- (Jul 25, 2007)

TTT!
























:0


----------



## white link 93 (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Jul 7 2008, 10:16 PM~11032424
> *that'z why Im asking man....I know one im drive n my shit show's im doing 40mph it dont feel like it but other than that it's str8
> *



NAW THAT S NOT UR GEARS THATS UR ELECTRIC SPEED SENSOR ALL OF THE SPEED, GAS,MILEAGE AND PROBABLY MORE WAS PROGRAMMED ON I THNK 16" WHEELS WITH 
BIG TIRES. MY SPEED IS OFF BY 10MPH THATS WHAT THE PORTABLE GPS SAYS. AND I KNOW MY GAS IS OFF B/C THE 13" ARE TURNING FAST THAN THE STOCK SO THE ELECTRIC GAS IS ALWAYS OFF UNTIL YOU TURN OFF AND CRANK BACK UP.. SO ITS ALL IN THE 13" :biggrin:


----------



## 96Linc (Apr 8, 2008)

hey caddilac d does that burgundy linc have the stock upper/lower a arms on it if so how does it do on the reinsforcement ?


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Jul 7 2008, 08:36 AM~11027101
> *
> 
> 
> ...



anyone know what this color is ?


----------



## tunasub_on_u (Jun 15, 2007)

red :biggrin:


----------



## -PlayTime- (Jul 25, 2007)

CandyRed :biggrin:


----------



## 83delta88 (Nov 16, 2007)

tangerine in a shade


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

http://youtube.com/watch?v=33C7wqggIRg


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PlayTime-_@Jul 9 2008, 10:21 AM~11045216
> *CandyRed :biggrin:
> *


really doubt it :uh:


----------



## EASTSIDA (Sep 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 96' lincoln_@Jul 10 2008, 09:24 AM~11054790
> *really doubt it  :uh:
> *



THAT WAS MY BOYS CAR ITS TANGERINE ORANGE


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 96Linc_@Jul 8 2008, 03:04 PM~11039641
> *hey caddilac d does that burgundy linc have the stock  upper/lower a arms on it if so how does it do on the reinsforcement ?
> *



NAW THEY NOT STOCK...ILL ASK MY HOMEBOI WHEN I C HIM I KNOW HE ORDERD THEM EXTENDED ILL TAKE PICS N ILLL POST EM UP...


----------



## scooby (Jun 22, 2002)




----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by EASTSIDA_@Jul 10 2008, 02:14 PM~11057408
> *THAT WAS MY BOYS CAR ITS TANGERINE ORANGE
> *


Where's the pics of your's fucker???? :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by scooby_@Jul 10 2008, 07:34 PM~11058628
> *
> 
> 
> ...


vary nice...you should some rime 13's with babyblue spokes cuz it will sett that bitch off real nice :biggrin:


----------



## R.O.VILLE (Dec 17, 2002)




----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)




----------



## rag-4 (Jul 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by R.O.VILLE_@Jul 10 2008, 08:38 PM~11060246
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D_@Jul 10 2008, 06:30 PM~11058582
> *NAW THEY NOT STOCK...ILL ASK MY HOMEBOI WHEN I C HIM I KNOW HE ORDERD THEM EXTENDED ILL TAKE PICS N ILLL POST EM UP...
> *



the uppers have the black magic upper extender for lincolns.


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EASTSIDA_@Jul 10 2008, 04:14 PM~11057408
> *THAT WAS MY BOYS CAR ITS TANGERINE ORANGE
> *



anymore pics ?


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by white link 93_@Jul 8 2008, 03:23 PM~11038361
> *NAW THAT S NOT UR GEARS THATS UR ELECTRIC SPEED SENSOR ALL OF THE SPEED, GAS,MILEAGE AND PROBABLY MORE  WAS PROGRAMMED ON I THNK 16" WHEELS WITH
> BIG TIRES.  MY SPEED IS OFF BY 10MPH THATS WHAT THE PORTABLE GPS SAYS. AND I KNOW MY GAS IS OFF B/C THE 13" ARE TURNING FAST THAN THE STOCK SO THE ELECTRIC GAS  IS ALWAYS OFF UNTIL YOU TURN OFF AND CRANK BACK UP.. SO ITS ALL IN THE 13" :biggrin:
> *


thankz


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## 83delta88 (Nov 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Jul 11 2008, 09:07 AM~11063302
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 ...like'n those pearl patterns


----------



## white link 93 (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 83delta88_@Jul 11 2008, 01:04 PM~11063714
> *:0 ...like'n those pearl patterns
> *



x2 very nice !!!!!


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by scooby+Jul 10 2008, 04:34 PM~11058628-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## scooby (Jun 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Jul 10 2008, 06:12 PM~11059508
> *vary nice...you should some rime 13's with babyblue spokes cuz it will sett that bitch off real nice  :biggrin:
> *


 Thanks  Im working on these 13s 88 spoke d's and vouges


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by scooby_@Jul 11 2008, 03:58 PM~11065120
> *Thanks    Im working on these 13s 88 spoke d's and vouges
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Stickz (Aug 2, 2005)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

vary clean


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

Waddup Homies... :wave:


----------



## BigPoppa78 (Apr 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Stickz_@Jul 12 2008, 07:44 PM~11073366
> *
> 
> 
> ...


MORE OF THIS ONE!!!


----------



## tunasub_on_u (Jun 15, 2007)




----------



## 79BLUES (Nov 15, 2006)




----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 79BLUES_@Jul 14 2008, 12:00 AM~11080611
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:0


----------



## white link 93 (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tunasub_on_u_@Jul 13 2008, 10:27 PM~11079630
> *
> 
> 
> ...



i see more pumps??? you trying to get froggy? :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## tunasub_on_u (Jun 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by white link 93_@Jul 14 2008, 05:03 AM~11082337
> *i see more pumps??? you trying to get froggy? :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


naaaa those are the ones outta the car, just gonna dress em up a little, maybie put a few more batts. :biggrin:


----------



## white link 93 (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tunasub_on_u_@Jul 14 2008, 09:18 AM~11082490
> *naaaa those are the ones outta the car, just gonna dress em up a little, maybie put a few more batts. :biggrin:
> *



you going to southern showdown this weekend??


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 79BLUES_@Jul 13 2008, 09:00 PM~11080611
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## -PlayTime- (Jul 25, 2007)

MIAMI


----------



## dirty_duece (Aug 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa78_@Jul 13 2008, 07:14 PM~11079508
> *MORE OF THIS ONE!!!
> *


X2


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:cheesy:


----------



## GATO NEGRO (Jul 23, 2007)




----------



## benz88 (Nov 23, 2007)

anybody have pics of a stock 93-94 grill painted? or even 90-92?


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 94pimplac (Jul 29, 2007)




----------



## -PlayTime- (Jul 25, 2007)

Love that pic there! :biggrin: TTT!


----------



## wgasca (Jun 9, 2007)

I have a 93 Town car. I can't get the lug nuts tight for the adapters. Do i need to find smaller lug nuts. I have to use the inner holes and i cant get a socket in between the adaper and the lug nut. can anyone help?

thanks


----------



## lv2kruz (Apr 23, 2004)

Shot with PENTAX Optio S7 at 2008-07-10









Shot with PENTAX Optio S7 at 2008-07-10









Shot with PENTAX Optio S7 at 2008-07-10










Shot with PENTAX Optio S7 at 2008-07-10









Shot with PENTAX Optio S7 at 2008-07-10


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

yo I like that rag top man but damn down here you cant have a daily n do shit like that cuz ur shit will get jackd....anywayz mad propz


----------



## eyeneff (Feb 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lv2kruz_@Jul 16 2008, 07:51 PM~11106262
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Now that's how a Town Car should sit!
You got any bigger pics?


----------



## lv2kruz (Apr 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Jul 16 2008, 07:21 PM~11106498
> *yo I like that rag top man but damn down here you cant have a daily n do shit like that cuz ur shit will get jackd....anywayz mad propz
> *



Thanks homie :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lv2kruz_@Jul 16 2008, 09:56 PM~11106769
> *Thanks homie  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## GATO NEGRO (Jul 23, 2007)




----------



## westempire (May 8, 2007)




----------



## p-lowrider (May 31, 2007)

my project, got it today gonna juice it soon

http://s165.photobucket.com/albums/u73/pls...nt=DSC00189.jpg


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:cheesy:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 79BLUES (Nov 15, 2006)




----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

check it out homies...a lil video compliation i made from footage of this weekend...!!!


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JcNim5fIW8g


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

heres my homie cruising his lincoln...!!!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XJ7T1slKGxU


----------



## westempire (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D_@Jul 20 2008, 02:41 PM~11133020
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RALPH_DOGG+Jul 22 2008, 10:44 AM~11147466-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



what do you guys think...???


----------



## Danmenace (Dec 17, 2005)

Looking good Ralph Dogg!!!!! You going to Odessa this year?


----------



## massacre (Jul 23, 2008)

FOR SALE OR TRADE


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## benz88 (Nov 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by benz88_@Jul 15 2008, 03:35 AM~11091584
> *anybody have pics of a stock 93-94 grill painted? or even 90-92?
> *


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Danmenace_@Jul 22 2008, 10:51 PM~11154732
> *Looking good Ralph Dogg!!!!! You going to Odessa this year?
> *


you know it bro...thats like a family reunion now!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> :biggrin:


----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)




----------



## Danmenace (Dec 17, 2005)

Hey Ralph Dogg, here's a sneak peak. It's almost done.


----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Danmenace_@Jul 23 2008, 09:23 PM~11163741
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice :cheesy:


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Danmenace_@Jul 23 2008, 10:23 PM~11163741
> *
> 
> 
> ...


check you out homie...    

i'll post mine up a lil later, still working on the trunk, im redoing my sytem...again!!!


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MEXICANPOISON_@Jul 23 2008, 11:19 PM~11163710
> *
> 
> 
> ...




:0


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## westempire (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MEXICANPOISON_@Jul 23 2008, 09:19 PM~11163710











Very nice


----------



## p-lowrider (May 31, 2007)

got my wires today, so I put 'em on my ride!

here's a couple of pics for y'all.

http://s165.photobucket.com/albums/u73/pls...nt=DSC00216.jpg 

http://s165.photobucket.com/albums/u73/pls...nt=DSC00217.jpg 

http://s165.photobucket.com/albums/u73/pls...nt=DSC00219.jpg 

http://s165.photobucket.com/albums/u73/


----------



## lowpro85 (Mar 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by p-lowrider_@Jul 25 2008, 02:47 PM~11177995
> *got my wires today, so I put 'em on my ride!
> 
> here's a couple of pics for y'all.
> ...


Is that factory paint?


----------



## p-lowrider (May 31, 2007)

yup


----------



## Mixteco (Apr 3, 2006)

*
factory paint or not...looks clean! I think mr.travieso had one that looked like that....dont remember tho. It was awhile ago!

*


----------



## p-lowrider (May 31, 2007)

yup with an alpha/mclaren gold grill.

but he totalled it!


----------



## 16474 (Jan 15, 2006)

Im refinishing a 89 lincoln limo....... Anyone have photos of 89s box style?
The car was a lowrider magazine mini feature back in the day...
He wants to get it back in the show scene..
Anyone have pics of grills or custom mods?


----------



## GATO NEGRO (Jul 23, 2007)




----------



## P RIP Shorty (Sep 6, 2007)

1998 town car, do 14x7's fit all the way around???


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Y-TEE_@Jun 11 2008, 04:54 AM~10844264
> *
> 
> 
> ...


any updates


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## p-lowrider (May 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by P RIP Shorty_@Jul 29 2008, 08:33 PM~11210629
> *1998 town car, do 14x7's fit all the way around???
> *


drop some 13'' on it!!!


----------



## BIG LAZY (Nov 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MEXICANPOISON_@Jul 23 2008, 10:19 PM~11163710
> *
> 
> 
> ...


VERY NICE


----------



## Town99 (Jan 20, 2008)




----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

TOOK SOME FLICKS OFF MY YONQUE TODAY :biggrin:


----------



## chichi on 13 (May 6, 2008)

hey i am sellin a stock frame for a towncar 98-02 for $500 also a chrome rearend for $500 and some lower chrome arms for $150 any of them are o.b.o let me know or pm me


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:cheesy:


----------



## FROGY909 (Jul 11, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FROGY909_@Jul 31 2008, 09:05 PM~11228633
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

TOMASA??? :0 







:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FROGY909_@Jul 31 2008, 06:05 PM~11228633
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 got damn that shits crazy


----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FROGY909_@Jul 31 2008, 07:05 PM~11228633
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:WHAT UP FROGY,I NEED THE HOOK UP ON SOME AIRBRUSH BEFOR I PAINT MY CAR.CAR LOOKING GOOD FOOL.


----------



## FROGY909 (Jul 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Jul 31 2008, 11:45 PM~11231575
> *:biggrin:WHAT UP FROGY,I NEED THE HOOK UP ON SOME AIRBRUSH BEFOR I PAINT MY CAR.CAR LOOKING GOOD FOOL.
> *


LET ME KNOW WHEN UR READY


----------



## Caddylac (Mar 18, 2006)

Quick question: anyone ever installed any 6 1/2 mids in the rear doors of a 97 towncar? Thinking of doing this but want to make sure you can do it first. Thanks


----------



## Mixteco (Apr 3, 2006)

*Acouple more...*


----------



## 16474 (Jan 15, 2006)

Anyone Know where i can get a NEW carpet kit for the trunk of a 1989 town car?
Need ASAP... Refinishing a install for someone and want to replace the oil soaked carpet..


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FROGY909_@Jul 31 2008, 06:05 PM~11228633
> *
> 
> 
> ...




:cheesy:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

Is That Eva Longoria In The Center Of The Trunk? :dunno:


----------



## FROGY909 (Jul 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Aug 3 2008, 06:36 PM~11249121
> *Is That Eva Longoria In The Center Of The Trunk?  :dunno:
> *


 :yes:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FROGY909_@Aug 4 2008, 02:51 PM~11255108
> *:yes:
> *





FAP FAP FAP FAP FAP FAP FAP :biggrin:


----------



## FIRME80 (Jan 10, 2008)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## white link 93 (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Aug 6 2008, 10:30 AM~11272882
> *
> 
> 
> ...



thats a nice one :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by white link 93_@Aug 6 2008, 12:42 PM~11273702
> *thats a nice one :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


hell ya


----------



## white link 93 (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Aug 6 2008, 01:10 PM~11273917
> *hell ya
> *



and that convert on the prev page is very sick .... i still doing mine just gotta find the right cutter/installer / someone who as done a big roof car!!!


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by white link 93_@Aug 6 2008, 01:14 PM~11273955
> *and that convert on the prev page is very sick .... i still doing mine just gotta find the right cutter/installer / someone who as done a big roof car!!!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## tunasub_on_u (Jun 15, 2007)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## FIRME80 (Jan 10, 2008)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## sincitycutty (Aug 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FROGY909_@Jul 31 2008, 06:05 PM~11228633
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 damn thats nice as hell


----------



## allcoupedup (Jan 11, 2002)

Lovin the Caddy arms on the Lincs.


----------



## tunasub_on_u (Jun 15, 2007)

:uh: caddy arms?


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tunasub_on_u_@Aug 7 2008, 04:49 PM~11285852
> *:uh:  caddy arms?
> *




:yes:






SHHHHHH! I Guess You DUNNO The Secret! :biggrin:


----------



## 2low2rl (Jun 21, 2004)

*SO I HEARD ABOUT A 2 DOOR CONVERTIBLE NEW BODY FROM ROLLER ONLY I THINK. ANY GOT PICS.*


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FROGY909_@Jul 31 2008, 06:05 PM~11228633
> *
> 
> 
> ...


who did the airbrushing?


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

x2


----------



## Caddylac (Mar 18, 2006)

I need help fast!!!!!!! Trying to throw my 13 inch daytons on my lincoln, i know i need to grind the caliper but it seems like i need a gang of spacers too, where or what did you guys do to make this work safe? Thanks


----------



## Y-TEE (May 8, 2006)

> > :biggrin:
> 
> 
> thats the most recent pic of my car


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Y-TEE_@Aug 8 2008, 07:01 AM~11291653
> *thats the most recent pic of my car
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Mixteco (Apr 3, 2006)

TTT


----------



## EASTFRESNO90 (Jan 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 2low2rl_@Aug 7 2008, 05:11 PM~11287673
> *SO I HEARD ABOUT A 2 DOOR CONVERTIBLE NEW BODY FROM ROLLER ONLY I THINK. ANY GOT PICS.
> *


----------



## EASTFRESNO90 (Jan 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by EASTFRESNO90_@Aug 10 2008, 12:15 AM~11304778
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: hno:


----------



## Psycho631 (Jan 28, 2005)

:0 :worship:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EASTFRESNO90_@Aug 10 2008, 01:15 AM~11304778
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THATS FROM MAJESTICS HOMIE


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:0


----------



## FROGY909 (Jul 11, 2007)




----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## Mixteco (Apr 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EASTFRESNO90_@Aug 10 2008, 03:15 AM~11304778
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*
Thats a photoshop homie... :cheesy: :biggrin: :0 

*


----------



## Guest (Aug 15, 2008)

A lil hop


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mixteco_@Aug 14 2008, 02:31 AM~11340124
> *
> Thats a photoshop homie... :cheesy:  :biggrin:  :0
> 
> ...




:yes:


----------



## 2low2rl (Jun 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EASTFRESNO90_@Aug 10 2008, 02:15 AM~11304778
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*NO A REAL ONE. SO WHY HASNT ANYONE DONE ONE YET?*


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 95lincoln_@Aug 15 2008, 04:52 PM~11353634
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 2low2rl_@Aug 16 2008, 05:57 AM~11357823
> *NO A REAL ONE. SO WHY HASNT ANYONE DONE ONE YET?
> *




Go To Vegas This Year...


----------



## Guest (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by abel_@Aug 16 2008, 05:02 AM~11357891
> *:0
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 95lincoln_@Aug 15 2008, 02:52 PM~11353634
> *
> 
> 
> ...


gonna be doing some upgrades. soon hopefully should get in 50's single pump


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

any of you guys useing these adapter plates from BLACK MAGIC HYDRAULICS


----------



## tunasub_on_u (Jun 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Aug 22 2008, 07:33 AM~11410351
> *any of you guys useing these adapter plates from BLACK MAGIC HYDRAULICS
> 
> 
> ...


not but i been tryin to get a set. every time i call black magic noone answers


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tunasub_on_u_@Aug 22 2008, 11:33 AM~11410697
> *not but i been tryin to get a set. every time i call black magic noone answers
> *


same here...


----------



## 84Homies (Apr 9, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Aug 22 2008, 08:33 AM~11410351
> *any of you guys useing these adapter plates from BLACK MAGIC HYDRAULICS
> 
> 
> ...


I GOT SOME AND THEY LOOK REAL NICE.GOT MINE FROM KOOLAID HYD.ALREADY CROME FOR 100 BUCKS.


----------



## southGAcustoms (Mar 12, 2008)

A towncar I did for my homie


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:cheesy:


----------



## Mixteco (Apr 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 84Homies_@Aug 24 2008, 08:44 PM~11426324
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  :cheesy:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Aug 25 2008, 02:54 AM~11429436
> *I GOT SOME AND THEY LOOK REAL NICE.GOT MINE FROM KOOLAID HYD.ALREADY CROME FOR 100 BUCKS.
> *


plz post some pics


----------



## CadillacRoyalty (Dec 26, 2003)

bump


----------



## jock1 (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mixteco_@Aug 25 2008, 04:59 PM~11435323
> *  :cheesy:
> *


thats nice..


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## Guest (Aug 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Aug 22 2008, 07:33 AM~11410351
> *any of you guys useing these adapter plates from BLACK MAGIC HYDRAULICS
> 
> 
> ...


i need some


----------



## Guest (Aug 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by southGAcustoms_@Aug 25 2008, 03:52 AM~11429859
> *A towncar I did for my homie
> 
> 
> ...


almost hit back bumper there...


----------



## white link 93 (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Aug 22 2008, 10:33 AM~11410351
> *any of you guys useing these adapter plates from BLACK MAGIC HYDRAULICS
> 
> 
> ...



if you want that balljoint then it seems to be good piece but if you just want to extend your front then a 1/4 or 1/2 thick steel with 3- 1/4 apart holes will do the same and still use your stock ball joint its basically a ball joint extender. the xtender will bolt to balljoint arm{the first hole then the xtender will bolt to a-arm with the two others holes}
but the 100 bucks chrome from koolaid sounds good too!!


----------



## Guest (Aug 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by white link 93_@Aug 28 2008, 12:17 PM~11461685
> *if you want that balljoint  then it seems to be good piece but if you just want to extend your front then a 1/4 or 1/2 thick steel with 3- 1/4 apart holes will do the same and still use your stock ball joint its basically a ball joint extender. the xtender will bolt to balljoint arm{the first hole then the xtender will bolt to a-arm with the two others holes}
> but the 100 bucks chrome from koolaid sounds good too!!
> *


its alot easier to change this balljoint just unskrew four nuts and pop new one in.. the stock ones from lincolns are a bitch to press out...


----------



## LogoSpade (Nov 30, 2007)

Here's some pics of "my old" 94 town car that i did in 2002.
12 batts, 4 pump. those are 12's with a lil more than a half stack.


----------



## LogoSpade (Nov 30, 2007)

Here's some pics of "my old" 94 town car that i did in 2002.
12 batts, 4 pump. those are 12's with a lil more than a half stack.


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## rahjmh2 (Feb 22, 2006)




----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)




----------



## white link 93 (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 95lincoln_@Aug 28 2008, 03:56 PM~11462067
> *its alot easier to change this balljoint just unskrew four nuts and pop new one in.. the stock ones from lincolns are a bitch to press out...
> *



i just change out the whole balljoint/arm on mine it came together as new for autozone for like 25bucks just bolt up...
mine broke form sitting three wheel on worn out balljoints.. 
when the car was level i hit up front and it pulled the whole 
balljoint out from housing.. lucky me i can power three and slowly
drove the car to homies house about 3blocks away


----------



## benz88 (Nov 23, 2007)

anyone know of a site that has the soft-tops for 90-97's?


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by white link 93_@Aug 28 2008, 03:17 PM~11461685
> *if you want that balljoint  then it seems to be good piece but if you just want to extend your front then a 1/4 or 1/2 thick steel with 3- 1/4 apart holes will do the same and still use your stock ball joint its basically a ball joint extender. the xtender will bolt to balljoint arm{the first hole then the xtender will bolt to a-arm with the two others holes}
> but the 100 bucks chrome from koolaid sounds good too!!
> *


thankz for the info


----------



## i rep (Jan 16, 2008)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LogoSpade_@Aug 28 2008, 02:55 PM~11462650
> *Here's some pics of "my old" 94 town car that i did in 2002.
> 12 batts, 4 pump. those are 12's with a lil more than a half stack.
> 
> ...


Why a yellow frame?just wondering.


----------



## Guest (Aug 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Aug 24 2008, 11:54 PM~11429436
> *I GOT SOME AND THEY LOOK REAL NICE.GOT MINE FROM KOOLAID HYD.ALREADY CROME FOR 100 BUCKS.
> *


do they still have them for sale chrome for 100?


----------



## benz88 (Nov 23, 2007)




----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)




----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

Rollerz Only Sweden


----------



## LogoSpade (Nov 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Aug 30 2008, 11:39 AM~11478403
> *Why a yellow frame?just wondering.
> *


First off, Much RESPECT to MAJESTICS!!! 
You guys do it FUCKIN BIG. VERY well built cars, THAT ARE FUCKING CLEAN!!!

About the yellow...Back in 2002 when I built it, I had not seen one like that. 
its flashy "I think" lol, just tryin to be different. 
it did 48" in the face, and I thought it looked good.
in 2002 I was the only one in Sacramento with a daily-driver hopper,
That I drove EVERY DAY!!!
Real Talk... I was 21, built the WHOLE car by my self...Really just 2 get noticed, 
that I could build shit that would NOT fall apart.
The only help I had was watching what you guys did, 
and are STILL DOING!!!!!!!!
Yellow not your thing Bro?


----------



## benz88 (Nov 23, 2007)

its just so out there, bright and bold.

So where can i order a vynal roof from boys?


----------



## LogoSpade (Nov 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by benz88_@Aug 31 2008, 11:57 AM~11483392
> *its just so out there, bright and bold.
> 
> So where can i order a vynal roof from boys?
> *


do you mean like a soft top bro?


----------



## benz88 (Nov 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LogoSpade_@Aug 31 2008, 04:01 PM~11484216
> *do you mean like a soft top bro?
> *


yup.


----------



## Cali Way (Jan 23, 2005)

My 1995 Lincoln Town Car is for sale

*Link to classified ad:*
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...opic=410897&hl=


----------



## 77towncar (Sep 5, 2006)

chrome switch plate for sale lincoln


----------



## EASTFRESNO90 (Jan 31, 2007)




----------



## TYTE9D (May 22, 2007)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## LASVEGASROLLERZ (Jul 23, 2008)

GOTTA LOVE THEM STANKIN LINCOLNS


----------



## LASVEGASROLLERZ (Jul 23, 2008)

I CANT GO ANY DAMN HIGHER...WHATS UP WITH THESE REAR ENDS??I HAVE TEN BATTERIES....SINGLE PUMP...WITH 7 BATTERIES TO THE NOSE..A FAT 2 INCH BLOCK..FRAME DONE...FULL STACK OF PRO HOPPER PINK COILS....NUMBER 11 PUMP HEAD....I HIT 30 INCHES AND THATS ALL I GET????OH AND I HAVE THE 5.0....WHAT CAN I DO???


----------



## benz88 (Nov 23, 2007)

whats your problem? hittin the bumper or cant catch it past 30?


----------



## TYTE9D (May 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LASVEGASROLLERZ_@Sep 2 2008, 12:51 AM~11495415
> *I CANT GO ANY DAMN HIGHER...WHATS UP WITH THESE REAR ENDS??I HAVE TEN BATTERIES....SINGLE PUMP...WITH 7 BATTERIES TO THE NOSE..A FAT 2 INCH BLOCK..FRAME DONE...FULL STACK OF PRO HOPPER PINK COILS....NUMBER 11 PUMP HEAD....I HIT 30 INCHES AND THATS ALL I GET????OH AND I HAVE THE 5.0....WHAT CAN I DO???
> 
> 
> ...


i just pulled out 2 of my font pumps and put in a new pitbull and i am trying to get it dialed in as well... i takes work to make these heavy ass lincs jump. good luck.


----------



## LogoSpade (Nov 30, 2007)

CAN YOU SEND A PIC OF YOUR FRONT PUMP??? WHAT FITTINGS AND HOW THERE SET UP COULD BE THE PROB. I HAD THE SAME THING HAPPEN TO ME... MY 91 WOULD ONLY DO LIKE 25-30. I CHANGED MY FITTINGS AND IT DID 48


----------



## LASVEGASROLLERZ (Jul 23, 2008)

MAN...IM READY TO 4 PUMP THE NOSE......LOL...IVE BEEN BUILDING DANCERS FOR YEARS ....THIS IS MY FIRST ATTEMPT AT HOPPING...HELL I EVEN HAVE MY SQUARE IN THE NOSE OF THE CAR ON THE Y BLOCK....











I HAVE A NUMBER 11 PUMP HEAD IN IT CURRENTLY...BUT I JUST ORDERED A G FORCE NUMBER 13..AND I HAVE A 2 INCH BLOCK FROM FAT BOYS WITH THE 90 DEGREE 1 INCH PORT


----------



## lowrider 4 life (Nov 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LASVEGASROLLERZ_@Sep 2 2008, 01:51 AM~11495415
> *I CANT GO ANY DAMN HIGHER...WHATS UP WITH THESE REAR ENDS??I HAVE TEN BATTERIES....SINGLE PUMP...WITH 7 BATTERIES TO THE NOSE..A FAT 2 INCH BLOCK..FRAME DONE...FULL STACK OF PRO HOPPER PINK COILS....NUMBER 11 PUMP HEAD....I HIT 30 INCHES AND THATS ALL I GET????OH AND I HAVE THE 5.0....WHAT CAN I DO???
> 
> 
> ...



throw a piston to the front a set of 4 to 4.5 ton coils and if you want you rear end higher get some drop mounts or adjustable uppers and a slip yoke


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LASVEGASROLLERZ_@Sep 2 2008, 03:41 AM~11495388
> *GOTTA LOVE THEM STANKIN LINCOLNS
> 
> 
> ...


nice ride man....any pics of ur setup


----------



## phatjoe0615 (Nov 2, 2007)

i got 96 Towncar with 5 tv's and 2 12" rockfords and the car has 3 pumps and 6 batts. the yellow truck is my pops.


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LASVEGASROLLERZ_@Sep 2 2008, 01:51 AM~11495415
> *I CANT GO ANY DAMN HIGHER...WHATS UP WITH THESE REAR ENDS??I HAVE TEN BATTERIES....SINGLE PUMP...WITH 7 BATTERIES TO THE NOSE..A FAT 2 INCH BLOCK..FRAME DONE...FULL STACK OF PRO HOPPER PINK COILS....NUMBER 11 PUMP HEAD....I HIT 30 INCHES AND THATS ALL I GET????OH AND I HAVE THE 5.0....WHAT CAN I DO???
> 
> 
> ...


4.5 tons up front and atleast 9 batteries to the front. The 5.0 is still all steel so it is harder if you have a 90. The 4.6's are all aluminum. :biggrin:


----------



## THEBOXX (Oct 10, 2007)

anyone got a 92 swaybar ends for the front,,, i can have :biggrin: or buy from them??


----------



## LASVEGASROLLERZ (Jul 23, 2008)

YES HERES A FULL PIC OF MY SET UP.....ON THE STICKS I GET 31 INCHES...AND IT JUST STOPS WANTING TO GO ANY HIGHER...IM GONNA RE DO MY TRUNK THIS WEEKEND ...ADD A FEW MORE BATTERIES....ILL RUN 6 DOWN IN THE TUB...AND 3 ON EACH SIDE... AS OF RIGHT NOW I HAVE TEN BATTERIES...7 TO THE NOSE..I HAVE THESE DAMN PRO HOPPER PINK COILS IN THE NOSE...A FULL RACK,,I WAS GOING TO DEEP CUP THE LOWER A ARMS BUT I HEARD IF YOU DO YOU WILL CRACK THE BELLY..IVE ALREADY SPIT AND REINFORCED IT BUT I DRIVE THIS EVERY DAY...IVE NOTICED THAT MY REAR SWAY BAR ON MY AXEL IS HITTING THE GROUND..ILL GO BACK TO THE DRAWING BOARD...ILL PULL IT ALL OUT AND START FROM SCRATCH...WHATS FUNNY...I HAD 2 PLATES IN THE TRUNK AND IT HOPS HIGHER WITHOUT THE WEIGHT.....HAS ANYONE RAN THE MBQ5?????I WAS TOLD TO RUN THE 5 TON COILS IN THE NOSE...AND THIS CAME STRAIGHT FROM MORE BOUNCE????BUT THEY ONLY HAVE IMPALAS...


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by phatjoe0615_@Sep 2 2008, 08:35 PM~11500845
> *i got 96 Towncar with 5 tv's and 2 12" rockfords and the car has 3 pumps and 6 batts. the yellow truck is my pops.
> 
> 
> ...


welcome to the site homie...nice ride


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LASVEGASROLLERZ_@Sep 2 2008, 09:20 PM~11501252
> *YES HERES A FULL PIC OF MY SET UP.....ON THE STICKS I GET 31 INCHES...AND IT JUST STOPS WANTING TO GO ANY HIGHER...IM GONNA RE DO MY TRUNK THIS WEEKEND ...ADD A FEW MORE BATTERIES....ILL RUN 6 DOWN IN THE TUB...AND 3 ON EACH SIDE... AS OF RIGHT NOW I HAVE TEN BATTERIES...7 TO THE NOSE..I HAVE THESE DAMN PRO HOPPER PINK COILS IN THE NOSE...A FULL RACK,,I WAS GOING TO DEEP CUP THE LOWER A ARMS BUT I HEARD IF YOU DO YOU WILL CRACK THE BELLY..IVE ALREADY SPIT AND REINFORCED IT BUT I DRIVE THIS EVERY DAY...IVE NOTICED THAT MY REAR SWAY BAR ON MY AXEL IS HITTING THE GROUND..ILL GO BACK TO THE DRAWING BOARD...ILL PULL IT ALL OUT AND START FROM SCRATCH...WHATS FUNNY...I HAD 2 PLATES IN THE TRUNK AND IT HOPS HIGHER WITHOUT THE WEIGHT.....HAS ANYONE RAN THE MBQ5?????I WAS TOLD TO RUN THE 5 TON COILS IN THE NOSE...AND THIS CAME STRAIGHT FROM MORE BOUNCE????BUT THEY ONLY HAVE IMPALAS...
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: 12 batteries for the new setup :0 your still going to daily it


----------



## massacre (Jul 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by massacre_@Jul 22 2008, 11:51 PM~11155333
> *FOR SALE OR TRADE
> 
> 
> ...


bump


----------



## benz88 (Nov 23, 2007)

so anyone know where to get a soft top for the 90-97's?


----------



## LASVEGASROLLERZ (Jul 23, 2008)

HELL YA IM GONNA DRIVE THAT SHIT EVERY DAMN HOT ASS DAY OUT HERE....IM A LOWRIDER HOMIE....ITS IN M Y BLOOD...OH AND MY A/C IS BOMB....LOL.....I HAVE THIS CAR IVE JUST STARTED WORKING ON...BUT ITS GONNA BE FULL FRAME OFF SHOW...AND ILL DRIVE THAT HEAP EVERY DAY TOO...WHY HAVE IT IF YOUR NOT GONNA ROLL IT...IF I WANT SOMETHING PRETTY AND EXPENSIVE TO LOOK AT...ILL GO TO A STRIP CLUB


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LASVEGASROLLERZ_@Sep 3 2008, 12:20 AM~11504780
> *HELL YA IM GONNA DRIVE THAT SHIT EVERY DAMN HOT ASS DAY OUT HERE....IM A LOWRIDER HOMIE....ITS IN M Y BLOOD...OH AND MY A/C IS BOMB....LOL.....I HAVE THIS CAR IVE JUST STARTED WORKING ON...BUT ITS GONNA BE FULL FRAME OFF SHOW...AND ILL DRIVE THAT HEAP EVERY DAY TOO...WHY HAVE IT IF YOUR NOT GONNA ROLL IT...IF I WANT SOMETHING PRETTY AND EXPENSIVE TO LOOK AT...ILL GO TO A STRIP CLUB
> 
> 
> ...


nice way to put it


----------



## andrew85 (May 25, 2006)




----------



## 79BLUES (Nov 15, 2006)




----------



## tukin24s (Apr 28, 2008)

hey im new to lowryding and got a question i got a 2000 town car bagged on 14s and wanted to know if extending my upper wishbones will give me a better lockup i was thinking 2" extension,and what else besides that would help to lockup higher


----------



## LASVEGASROLLERZ (Jul 23, 2008)

yes extending your a arms will give you a little depending on the type of a arms you have....also...getting rid of the air bags is another thing. dont do that to a lincoln



its just wrong


----------



## Guest (Sep 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tukin24s_@Sep 4 2008, 02:14 AM~11514584
> *hey im new to lowryding and got a question i got a 2000 town car bagged on 14s and wanted to know if extending my upper wishbones will give me a better lockup i was thinking 2" extension,and what else besides that would help to lockup higher
> *


if you are talking about your front a-arms yo should only do 1 inch if street car or 1 1/2 inch -2 inch for hopping...


----------



## white link 93 (Oct 27, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## tukin24s (Apr 28, 2008)

thanks for the advice yeah its my daily for now so i just hope not to eat up the tires too quickly,i got bags cuz i had the car on 24" rims ima juice eventualy just its not my main thing right now


----------



## Guest (Sep 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tukin24s_@Sep 4 2008, 11:57 AM~11517538
> *thanks for the advice yeah its my daily for now so i just hope not to eat up the tires too quickly,i got bags cuz i had the car on 24" rims ima juice eventualy just its not my main thing right now
> *


i wouldnts do more than 1 inch since it is your daily, or get black magic ball joint exensions...


----------



## tukin24s (Apr 28, 2008)

well i put them on a couple minets ago i now lockup 2 1/2" higher i think the arm was realy like 1 1/2 or 1 3/4 extended didnt get to 2" extended,it cambers like a bitch droped n not bad lockedup witch is the position my car rides best on so ill see how the tires hold. realy like how high it gets now cuz it looks like im on juice n not bags . n im also now able to drag my hitch on the floor


----------



## white link 93 (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tukin24s_@Sep 4 2008, 06:01 PM~11519376
> *\how high it gets now cuz it looks like im on juice n not bags . n im also now able to drag my hitch on the floor
> *



thaTS WRONG JUST HOPE YOU DONT PULL UP TO JUICE :biggrin:


----------



## LASVEGASROLLERZ (Jul 23, 2008)

HAVE HIS ASS HANDED TO HIM...LOL........ALL HE COULD DO IS DROP IT AND BLOW ALL THE DIRT OFF THE STREETS//////.................................HAHAHAHA

95 LINC......YOU SINGLE OR DOUBLE TO THE NOSE...............


----------



## LASVEGASROLLERZ (Jul 23, 2008)

REASON BEING IM HAVING ISSUES GETTING MY SHIT PAST 30...BUT I WANNA STAY SINGLE PUMPED......


----------



## white link 93 (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LASVEGASROLLERZ_@Sep 4 2008, 06:32 PM~11519587
> *HAVE HIS ASS HANDED TO HIM...LOL........ALL HE COULD DO IS DROP IT AND BLOW ALL THE DIRT OFF THE STREETS//////.................................HAHAHAHA
> 
> 95 LINC......YOU SINGLE OR DOUBLE TO THE NOSE...............
> *



I WOULD SURE HANDLE HIM WITH 24 & BAGS SHIT ... AS THE SONG GOES
I KEEP ON HIT..... :biggrin:


----------



## LASVEGASROLLERZ (Jul 23, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Bhenny (Mar 15, 2007)

Anyone got one for sale??


----------



## 83delta88 (Nov 16, 2007)




----------



## 2low2rl (Jun 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Bhenny_@Sep 5 2008, 11:34 AM~11525892
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## 2low2rl (Jun 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LASVEGASROLLERZ_@Sep 2 2008, 06:23 PM~11500285
> *MAN...IM READY TO 4 PUMP THE NOSE......LOL...IVE BEEN BUILDING DANCERS FOR YEARS ....THIS IS MY FIRST ATTEMPT AT HOPPING...HELL I EVEN HAVE MY SQUARE IN THE NOSE OF THE CAR ON THE Y BLOCK....
> 
> 
> ...


*ITLL HELP SOME IF YOU TAKE THAT 90 DEGREE FITTING OFF AND PUT ON LIKE A 45 DEGREE.  *


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 83delta88_@Sep 5 2008, 02:49 PM~11526897
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## My98Lincoln (Oct 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Bhenny_@Sep 5 2008, 11:34 AM~11525892
> *
> 
> 
> ...


X2


----------



## Bhenny (Mar 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by My98Lincoln_@Sep 6 2008, 10:08 AM~11528710
> *X2
> *


I asked first :roflmao:


----------



## 2low2rl (Jun 21, 2004)

GOOD LUCK I WAITED AROUND FOREVER TO GET THIS ONE AND MY HOMIE AT THE SCRAP YARD SAID THEY GOT ONE. HERE LIKE $400 ONLINE AND I GOT IT FOR $22 LOL.


----------



## 77towncar (Sep 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 2low2rl_@Sep 6 2008, 04:37 AM~11533712
> *GOOD LUCK I WAITED AROUND FOREVER TO GET THIS ONE AND MY HOMIE AT THE SCRAP YARD SAID THEY GOT ONE. HERE LIKE $400 ONLINE AND I GOT IT FOR $22 LOL.
> 
> 
> ...


did the wireing just plug in


----------



## 2low2rl (Jun 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 77towncar_@Sep 6 2008, 11:15 AM~11534264
> *did the wireing just plug in
> *


YA. IT ONLY TOOK ME LIKE 20 MINUTES.


----------



## 77towncar (Sep 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 2low2rl_@Sep 6 2008, 12:52 PM~11535629
> *YA. IT ONLY TOOK ME LIKE 20 MINUTES.
> *


so your old sterring wheel diddnt have the radio feture on it but the new one does and it works proberly and was it easy to remove airbag thanks


----------



## 2low2rl (Jun 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 77towncar_@Sep 6 2008, 04:29 PM~11535795
> *so your old sterring wheel diddnt have the radio feture on it but the new one does and it works proberly and was it easy to remove airbag thanks
> *


my old steering wheel had the radio controls but even if you dont it should still work cause i think they have seperate clips from the cruise control. and you just undo 2 bolts on the back of the wheel and the airbag slides right out.


----------



## Bhenny (Mar 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 2low2rl_@Sep 7 2008, 10:41 AM~11536078
> *my old steering wheel had the radio controls but even if you dont it should still work cause i think they have seperate clips from the cruise control. and you just undo 2 bolts on the back of the wheel and the airbag slides right out.
> *



Can these wheels fit to a 96 Towncar? 96 looks exact same, same buttons . . . . . 
But will it bolt up?


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)




----------



## My98Lincoln (Oct 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 2low2rl_@Sep 6 2008, 07:37 AM~11533712
> *GOOD LUCK I WAITED AROUND FOREVER TO GET THIS ONE AND MY HOMIE AT THE SCRAP YARD SAID THEY GOT ONE. HERE LIKE $400 ONLINE AND I GOT IT FOR $22 LOL.
> 
> 
> ...


LUCKY!!!


----------



## 2low2rl (Jun 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Bhenny+Sep 6 2008, 09:32 PM~11537169-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ILL KEEP AN EYE OUT!


----------



## Bhenny (Mar 15, 2007)

> I DONT SEE WHY NOT BUT IT WORTH A TRY!
> 
> ILL KEEP AN EYE OUT!
> 
> ...


----------



## LASVEGASROLLERZ (Jul 23, 2008)

IF YOU HOP YOUR LINCOLN PEOPLE....BOX YOUR REAR END....OR YOULL END UP LIKE ME


----------



## LogoSpade (Nov 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LASVEGASROLLERZ_@Sep 7 2008, 11:23 PM~11544886
> *IF YOU HOP YOUR LINCOLN PEOPLE....BOX YOUR REAR END....OR YOULL END UP LIKE ME
> 
> 
> ...


WAS YOUR BACK SWAY BAR HOOKED UP BRO???


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LASVEGASROLLERZ_@Sep 8 2008, 01:23 AM~11544886
> *IF YOU HOP YOUR LINCOLN PEOPLE....BOX YOUR REAR END....OR YOULL END UP LIKE ME
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

new toy :biggrin:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## FROGY909 (Jul 11, 2007)




----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

COMMING OUT TO PLAY WITH THE LUXURY CLASS ILL BE OUT SOON. 
OWNER BUILT  JUST A TASTE OF CANDY


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## LASVEGASROLLERZ (Jul 23, 2008)

:wave: :wave:


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by degre576_@Sep 9 2008, 12:04 PM~11557371
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice ride


----------



## white link 93 (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LASVEGASROLLERZ_@Sep 8 2008, 01:23 AM~11544886
> *IF YOU HOP YOUR LINCOLN PEOPLE....BOX YOUR REAR END....OR YOULL END UP LIKE ME
> 
> 
> ...



you mean reinforce it right?


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Sep 9 2008, 12:04 PM~11558232
> *nice ride
> *


thanks Ill get better picturs of it later


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by degre576_@Sep 9 2008, 05:13 PM~11559859
> *thanks Ill get better picturs of it later
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## dropped81 (Feb 23, 2006)

mine


----------



## TrinityGarden (May 17, 2007)

My 89 TC. Havent got time or money to work on it because of school. so its on hold

I'm Fixing To Remove The Goddess and Buy LongHorns.
Tell Me What You Think :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Shorts (Jun 6, 2003)

i got a fully wraped frame for a 93 lincoln tc for sale pm me 
for more info ...........


----------



## Freakeone (Jun 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LOWLYFE85_@Sep 10 2008, 07:33 PM~11569925
> *i got a fully wraped frame for  a 93 lincoln tc  for sale pm me
> for more  info ...........
> *


Sell it to Dustin.. His name is White link93 look up a couple posts, that would be perfect for him :biggrin: DUSTIN GET THE FRAME SHIT IS ALREADY POWDERCOATED WHITE HOMIE!!! COMPLETELY WRAPED AND MOLDED


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

SOME NEW PICS OF MY HOMEBOYS BUBBLE LINCOLN


----------



## Shorts (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Freakeone_@Sep 10 2008, 05:25 PM~11570327
> *Sell it to Dustin.. His name is White link93 look up a couple posts, that would be perfect for him :biggrin:  DUSTIN GET THE FRAME SHIT IS ALREADY POWDERCOATED WHITE HOMIE!!! COMPLETELY WRAPED AND MOLDED
> *


 :biggrin: its going cheap so hit me up


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

ttt


----------



## 79BLUES (Nov 15, 2006)




----------



## Shorts (Jun 6, 2003)

for sale


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## white link 93 (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LASVEGASROLLERZ_@Sep 9 2008, 11:59 AM~11557323
> *:wave:  :wave:
> *



you did mean reinforce ur rearend right???


----------



## white link 93 (Oct 27, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## GATO NEGRO (Jul 23, 2007)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## HIGH LIFE1 (Oct 5, 2007)

:wave::wave::wave::wave:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## LogoSpade (Nov 30, 2007)

TTT


----------



## benz88 (Nov 23, 2007)

got some new pinstriping done, it was done by Dekay24 on here.


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## LogoSpade (Nov 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by benz88_@Sep 22 2008, 04:44 PM~11667786
> *got some new pinstriping done, it was done by Dekay24 on here.
> 
> 
> ...


NICE LINES!!! :biggrin:


----------



## benz88 (Nov 23, 2007)

thanks, i really like them.


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

Miami


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)




----------



## benz88 (Nov 23, 2007)

man i cant wait to juice my car.


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LASVEGASROLLERZ_@Sep 7 2008, 11:23 PM~11544886
> *IF YOU HOP YOUR LINCOLN PEOPLE....BOX YOUR REAR END....OR YOULL END UP LIKE ME
> 
> 
> ...


looks more like a C-clip problem.


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)

:0


----------



## phatjoe0615 (Nov 2, 2007)

Whats up ppl. i have a question for all. i got a 96 towncar wit 3 pump and 6 batt setup. i dont know what sixe the cylinders are so plz dont ask. i want to do a standing 3 and a rollin straight 3. i can only do 3 wheel on turns and nothing else. the guy who i bought the car from put all of it his self and he said all it needs is a chain bridge cuz he put all the weight he could in the back. one person told me i dont need a chain bridge to do. can any of yall tell me what u think i can do. Holla back either pm or whatever. here is a pic of my trunk


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

my homies 85 town car


----------



## 909 MAJESTICS (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## Guest (Sep 29, 2008)

my 02 Lincoln


----------



## tunasub_on_u (Jun 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by phatjoe0615_@Sep 27 2008, 02:14 AM~11713061
> *Whats up ppl. i have a question for all. i got a 96 towncar wit 3 pump and 6 batt setup. i dont know what sixe the cylinders are so plz dont ask. i want to do a standing 3 and a rollin straight 3. i can only do 3 wheel on turns and nothing else. the guy who i bought the car from put all of it his self and he said all it needs is a chain bridge cuz he put all the weight he could in the back. one person told me i dont need a chain bridge to do. can any of yall tell me what u think i can do. Holla back either pm or whatever. here is a pic of my trunk
> 
> 
> ...


i got a chain bridge with 11 links, and 16's in the rear, works great for me!


----------



## phatjoe0615 (Nov 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tunasub_on_u_@Sep 28 2008, 08:25 PM~11723029
> *i got a chain bridge with 11 links, and 16's in the rear, works great for me!
> *


Thanks homie


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)




----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 909 MAJESTICS_@Sep 28 2008, 12:21 AM~11718541
> *
> 
> 
> ...


no words to describe  one of cleanest one out there i think


----------



## Loco Yesca (Oct 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 909 MAJESTICS_@Sep 28 2008, 12:21 AM~11718541
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damn 
nice ride


----------



## Loco Yesca (Oct 18, 2005)

without having to go thru 170+ pages.
is there any pics of a tc on 17's?


----------



## white link 93 (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by phatjoe0615_@Sep 27 2008, 05:14 AM~11713061
> *Whats up ppl. i have a question for all. i got a 96 towncar wit 3 pump and 6 batt setup. i dont know what sixe the cylinders are so plz dont ask. i want to do a standing 3 and a rollin straight 3. i can only do 3 wheel on turns and nothing else. the guy who i bought the car from put all of it his self and he said all it needs is a chain bridge cuz he put all the weight he could in the back. one person told me i dont need a chain bridge to do. can any of yall tell me what u think i can do. Holla back either pm or whatever. here is a pic of my trunk
> 
> 
> ...



well the size of the cyinders matters the most so .and its going to take alot of weight to pull up thay v8 and if you want a easy to do three wheel with not alot of stress then a brigde and chain is the best way and 12" cylinders is the least size to do a three


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)




----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)




----------



## phatjoe0615 (Nov 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by white link 93_@Oct 1 2008, 03:42 PM~11751879
> *well the size of the cyinders matters the most so .and its going to take alot of weight to pull up thay v8 and if you want a easy to do three wheel with not alot of stress then a brigde and chain is the best way and 12" cylinders is the least size to do a three
> *


thanks homie


----------



## Loco Yesca (Oct 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Loco Yesca+Oct 1 2008, 02:28 PM~11751762-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wow.


----------



## benz88 (Nov 23, 2007)

now my edits: just a few for now.


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Oct 6 2008, 05:15 PM~11794939
> *
> *


whos car is this? i wanna know how they got that much lock up on the front


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mark_@Oct 6 2008, 05:55 PM~11795846
> *whos car is this? i wanna know how they got that much lock up on the front
> *



my homies linc. his sreen name on here is rayzup


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mark_@Oct 6 2008, 05:55 PM~11795846
> *whos car is this? i wanna know how they got that much lock up on the front
> *


my boy and i were pulling apart a lincoln fender today, and we were just talking about this.. 

he was saying something about extending the upper and putting those ball joint separators might help.


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@Oct 6 2008, 07:54 PM~11796553
> *my boy and i were pulling apart a lincoln fender today, and we were just talking about this..
> 
> he was saying something about extending the upper and putting those ball joint separators might help.
> *


yes, having extended uppers helps. and what do you mean by separators? the BMH extensions? or the peace that can go between the ball joint and the spindle?
i believe i seen this car has the tube type arms. but it seems to get better lift than most.


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## phatjoe0615 (Nov 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by white link 93_@Oct 1 2008, 03:42 PM~11751879
> *well the size of the cyinders matters the most so .and its going to take alot of weight to pull up thay v8 and if you want a easy to do three wheel with not alot of stress then a brigde and chain is the best way and 12" cylinders is the least size to do a three
> *


Thanks bro for the info


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

STILL FOR SALE IF ANYBODY IS INTERESTED


----------



## phatjoe0615 (Nov 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Oct 6 2008, 09:18 PM~11797593
> *
> 
> 
> ...


hey homie where did u get the 13" dub sign on ur car?


----------



## Psycho631 (Jan 28, 2005)

my new chrome lowers :biggrin: 









[/IMG]







[/IMG]


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by phatjoe0615_@Oct 8 2008, 02:02 PM~11813917
> *hey homie where did u get the 13" dub sign on ur car?
> *



u can buy the letters at pep boys. and thats my homies linc


----------



## Freakeone (Jun 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIDEKICK_@Oct 1 2008, 06:18 PM~11752194
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I really like this..


----------



## TYTE9D (May 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Oct 7 2008, 11:30 AM~11802274
> *STILL FOR SALE IF ANYBODY IS INTERESTED
> 
> 
> ...


where did you get those chips? i need 1.


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Freakeone_@Oct 8 2008, 03:59 PM~11815085
> *I really like this..
> *


thanks homie :thumbsup:


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by phatjoe0615_@Oct 8 2008, 04:02 PM~11813917
> *hey homie where did u get the 13" dub sign on ur car?
> *


all over ebay too...


----------



## phatjoe0615 (Nov 2, 2007)

Thanks bro.



> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Oct 8 2008, 04:48 PM~11814955
> *u can buy the letters at pep boys. and thats my homies linc
> *


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by phatjoe0615_@Oct 8 2008, 06:34 PM~11816526
> *Thanks bro.
> *


no problem.


----------



## phatjoe0615 (Nov 2, 2007)

Thanks bro.



> _Originally posted by RALPH_DOGG_@Oct 8 2008, 06:06 PM~11815718
> *all over ebay too...
> *


----------



## phatjoe0615 (Nov 2, 2007)

yo i went on ebay but i could not find them. i found the 20" and higher but i looked 4 a good min and nothin. 



> _Originally posted by RALPH_DOGG_@Oct 8 2008, 06:06 PM~11815718
> *all over ebay too...
> *


----------



## benz88 (Nov 23, 2007)

got my old stock grill painted, The painter didnt bother to mask it so its got some overspray in the back of the supports. I'll clean them up this winter.Also got a rock chip tonight in under 2hours of it being on the car.


----------



## -PlayTime- (Jul 25, 2007)

TTT!


----------



## 79BLUES (Nov 15, 2006)




----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

WTB. DRIVER SIDE HEAD LIGHT WITH CORNER SIGNAL AND CHROME TRIM.PM ME IF ANYONE HAS ANY


----------



## white link 93 (Oct 27, 2004)

ttt


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## white link 93 (Oct 27, 2004)

does anyone know if a inner grill of a 94-97 fit on a 93???? i think it wouldnt matter but just wondering if ???


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by white link 93_@Oct 15 2008, 11:58 AM~11870096
> *does anyone know if a inner grill of a 94-97 fit on a 93???? i think it wouldnt matter but just wondering if ???
> *


90 to 92 is one grill
93-94 use a different grill 
95-97 use a different grill


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

IS IT ME, OR DOES NO ONE REALLY EVER POST PICS OF LINCOLN "CHROME UNDERCAIRRAGES?"

IF ANYONE GOT SOME POST UP, IM CHROMING EVERY NUT AND BOLT ILL POST PICS OF MINE IN A WHILE. I JUST NEED SOME IDEAS OF WHAT ELSE TO CHROME :uh:


----------



## westempire (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Oct 15 2008, 01:44 AM~11867337
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: :thumbsup:


----------



## streetrider (Jan 26, 2006)




----------



## white link 93 (Oct 27, 2004)




----------



## phatjoe0615 (Nov 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Oct 15 2008, 01:44 AM~11867337
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice ride homie. where did u get the 13" emblem homie?


----------



## benz88 (Nov 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by white link 93_@Oct 16 2008, 12:14 PM~11880924
> *
> 
> 
> ...


whats this setup? i hope to sit 3 like that when mines done. 
sofar this is my list
3pump, 8 batts, 16's in the back 8's in the front, adjustable uppers and lowers. Koolaid balljoint extentions. Also will be 3/4 to fully wrapped.


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

anybody here knows if the frame of an 87 towncar will go on a 90 towncar according to dealear its a different part number .just wondering if someone has done this before thanks . here is my upcomming hopper


----------



## alex75 (Jan 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 79BLUES_@Oct 11 2008, 05:29 PM~11840072
> *
> 
> 
> ...


is that at the shop?
good picture


----------



## white link 93 (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by benz88_@Oct 21 2008, 04:50 AM~11926837
> *whats this setup? i hope to sit 3 like that when mines done.
> sofar this is my list
> 3pump, 8 batts, 16's in the back 8's in the front, adjustable uppers and lowers. Koolaid balljoint extentions. Also will be 3/4 to fully wrapped.
> *



yea i got 3-pumps 4 batts & 14"s in the rear with chain bridge and adjustables and the driver side goes higher but just head up this eats up your lower rear panels bad i dont want to go no higher


----------



## benz88 (Nov 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by white link 93_@Oct 21 2008, 06:04 PM~11932441
> *yea i got 3-pumps 4 batts & 14"s in the rear with chain bridge and adjustables and the driver side goes higher but  just head up this eats up your lower rear panels bad i dont want to go no higher
> *


just rubs the inside? :biggrin:


----------



## QCC (Jan 14, 2005)

for sale charlotte nc 2800obo get at me


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## white link 93 (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by benz88_@Oct 21 2008, 09:19 PM~11933830
> *just rubs the inside? :biggrin:
> *



no the outside lower rear quarter panel.... the piece below the tailight will get eat up if you get up higher...mine digs into the ground ans it sucks too cause i color matched it :biggrin: but just watch out for it


----------



## benz88 (Nov 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by white link 93_@Oct 22 2008, 04:32 PM~11942018
> *no the outside lower  rear quarter panel.... the piece below the tailight will get eat up if you get up higher...mine digs into the ground  ans it sucks too cause i color matched it :biggrin:  but just watch out  for it
> *


ah ok i understand. :biggrin:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)




----------



## lowpro85 (Mar 11, 2006)




----------



## DesignerLincTC (Jan 8, 2008)

FS, or trade for something uncut.

4,000 obo


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## SixFourClownin (Aug 15, 2004)

TTT


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DesignerLincTC_@Oct 31 2008, 11:10 PM~12030237
> *FS, or trade for something uncut.
> 
> 4,000 obo
> ...


whassup homie  
ill put the word out for you


----------



## SixFourClownin (Aug 15, 2004)

TTT, Im going in a minute to look at a Town Car, I hope its nice.


----------



## DesignerLincTC (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lo_N_Lavish_@Nov 1 2008, 09:29 AM~12031894
> *whassup homie
> ill put the word out for you
> *



thanks dawg...


----------



## DOUGHBOY1117 (Apr 16, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## DOUGHBOY1117 (Apr 16, 2005)

heres mine!!


----------



## DesignerLincTC (Jan 8, 2008)

Super clean TC homie. Love em in black...sexy


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## dropped81 (Feb 23, 2006)




----------



## dropped81 (Feb 23, 2006)




----------



## SixFourClownin (Aug 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DOUGHBOY1117_@Nov 1 2008, 06:46 PM~12034781
> *heres mine!!
> 
> 
> ...


DOUGHBOY, lets see some more of your shit, interior and trunk.


----------



## POPEYE4RMGT (Dec 11, 2006)




----------



## POPEYE4RMGT (Dec 11, 2006)




----------



## POPEYE4RMGT (Dec 11, 2006)




----------



## DOUGHBOY1117 (Apr 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SixFourClownin_@Nov 2 2008, 09:08 PM~12042929
> *DOUGHBOY, lets see some more of your shit, interior and trunk.
> *


heres an interioir shot flic ill get more today!


----------



## SixFourClownin (Aug 15, 2004)

TTT


----------



## SixFourClownin (Aug 15, 2004)

TTT


----------



## SixFourClownin (Aug 15, 2004)

TTT


----------



## Mixteco (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## SixFourClownin (Aug 15, 2004)

TTT


----------



## SixFourClownin (Aug 15, 2004)

TTT


----------



## SixFourClownin (Aug 15, 2004)

TTT


----------



## 909 MAJESTICS (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 909 MAJESTICS_@Nov 5 2008, 10:31 PM~12077132
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SixFourClownin (Aug 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 909 MAJESTICS_@Nov 6 2008, 12:31 AM~12077132
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE!


----------



## SixFourClownin (Aug 15, 2004)

DOUGHBOY where you at homie?


----------



## SixFourClownin (Aug 15, 2004)

TTT


----------



## SixFourClownin (Aug 15, 2004)

TTT


----------



## SixFourClownin (Aug 15, 2004)

TTT


----------



## SixFourClownin (Aug 15, 2004)

OK, I looked through this whole thread and I cant find a pic of a silver town car with black under the mouldings, anyone have a pic of that?


----------



## Cali Way (Jan 23, 2005)

My Town Car's For sale on ebay:

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Lincoln-Tow...5fCarsQ5fTrucks


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## FROGY909 (Jul 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 909 MAJESTICS_@Nov 5 2008, 10:31 PM~12077132
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## midwest_swang (Jan 16, 2004)




----------



## babyhuey (Oct 5, 2004)

for sale or trade in the 503.


----------



## USO-ORLANDO (Jul 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@Oct 15 2008, 06:48 PM~11872342
> *IS IT ME, OR DOES NO ONE REALLY EVER POST PICS OF LINCOLN "CHROME UNDERCAIRRAGES?"
> 
> IF ANYONE GOT SOME POST UP, IM CHROMING EVERY NUT AND BOLT ILL POST PICS OF MINE IN A WHILE. I JUST NEED SOME IDEAS OF WHAT ELSE TO CHROME :uh:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## uniques66 (Jul 4, 2005)

> *The Caddy going to the Delgado's.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## LVdroe (Feb 21, 2007)

t tt


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)




----------



## LVdroe (Feb 21, 2007)

ANY MORE PICS.. IM TRYIN TO POST MINE UP


----------



## white link 93 (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by babyhuey_@Nov 15 2008, 09:58 PM~12167385
> *
> 
> 
> ...




THATS HOT RIGHT THERE YOU WANNA ANOTHER TC???


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

my primos new ride.

It's a 2000 Signature Seris


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## LVdroe (Feb 21, 2007)

T T t


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

some updates on mine...

no more primer...











new hard lines...


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

IVAN REPPIN AVONDALE MAJESTICS!


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## RUBIO1987 (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dirty_duece_@Jan 4 2008, 09:31 AM~9604626
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Saw this one sunday LOOKS REAL GOOD keep up the good work!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## LINCOLN_TONY (Nov 8, 2007)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by OURSTYLE C.C._@Nov 25 2008, 07:32 PM~12258274
> *Saw this one sunday LOOKS REAL GOOD keep up the good work!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :biggrin: thanks man m trying!!


----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

IF ANYBODY LOOKING FOR A 98TC I GOT ONE $7500.CANDY PINK,CROME UNDIES.PATTERNS AND SILVER LEAF AND PINSTRIPES.


----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

TTT FOR THE LINCOLNS.


----------



## FIRME80 (Jan 10, 2008)




----------



## FIRME80 (Jan 10, 2008)

_*~~JUST II LOWW S.D.C.C.~~*_


----------



## FIRME80 (Jan 10, 2008)




----------



## FIRME80 (Jan 10, 2008)

_*JUST II LOWW S.D. CC*_


----------



## FIRME80 (Jan 10, 2008)

_*~~JUST II LOWW S.D. C.C.~~*_


----------



## FIRME80 (Jan 10, 2008)

_*~~JUST II LOWW S.D. CC~~*_


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

UPDATES FOR MY FANS :biggrin: 
























NOT DONE WITH THE ENGINE THOU


----------



## LVdroe (Feb 21, 2007)

CLEAN LINCOLNS UP NOW ... :0 SUM GOOD POSTS FEllas


----------



## CHUCKS66 (Nov 22, 2006)

TTT


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FIRME80_@Nov 26 2008, 03:31 PM~12265585
> *
> 
> 
> ...




:cheesy:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## DesignerLincTC (Jan 8, 2008)

Yea, i entered a burnout contest.....with this


























FUCK IT..haha


----------



## sugardaddy (Mar 23, 2005)

Estilo Town Cars


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## CHENTEX3 (Aug 31, 2005)

:420:







:420:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## white link 93 (Oct 27, 2004)

i thought this topic was for the 90-97 towncars but whatever floats :biggrin:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## Estrella Car Club (May 12, 2008)




----------



## Bhenny (Mar 15, 2007)

HELP!!
I know alot of you out there have done it!
What is the best way to fit the bumper kit to the 90's TC??
THANKS!!


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## LINCOLN_TONY (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Bhenny_@Dec 7 2008, 11:04 PM~12365439
> *HELP!!
> I know alot of you out there have done it!
> What is the best way to fit the bumper kit to the 90's TC??
> ...


hey homie dont know f its much help but i just put one on my 90 linc tc n it more messuring than ne thing else ive seen alot of tc with them on it just depends how u want it f u look at some u will c that they r slanted or to high past the trunk me personally i dont like the way they look i like mine straight n even with tha trunk closed however we had to cut tha bumper just a lil bit but it worth it n tha end. U MIGHT WANA CHECK OUT ON GOOGLE (ETERNAL ROLLERZ)TYPE IN CONTINENTAL KIT IT SHOWS U STEP BY STEP IT HELPED ME ALOT N ITS CLEAN WORK GOOD LUCK HOMIE


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Dec 8 2008, 01:16 AM~12365561
> *
> 
> 
> ...


more pics of the blue linc :cheesy:


----------



## Bhenny (Mar 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LINCOLN_TONY_@Dec 9 2008, 01:46 PM~12372353
> *hey homie dont know f its much help but i just put one on my 90 linc tc n it more messuring than ne thing else ive seen alot of tc with them on it just depends how u want it f u look at some u will c that they r slanted or to high past the trunk me personally i dont like the way they look i like mine straight n even with tha trunk closed however we had to cut tha bumper just a lil bit but it worth it n tha end. U MIGHT WANA CHECK OUT ON GOOGLE (ETERNAL ROLLERZ)TYPE IN CONTINENTAL KIT IT SHOWS U STEP BY STEP IT HELPED ME ALOT N ITS CLEAN WORK GOOD LUCK HOMIE
> *




Cool thanks bro. Yea I got my kit all ready to fit, but still not sure how? Want to make it fit good and not have to worry bout it falling off! With a rim in em they weigh a bit!!
Anyone else wana tell me how they fitted theres?


----------



## lowpro85 (Mar 11, 2006)




----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DesignerLincTC_@Nov 27 2008, 02:01 PM~12275292
> *Yea, i entered a burnout contest.....with this
> 
> 
> ...


It will grow back. Right?


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Dec 7 2008, 11:16 PM~12365561
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Dec 8 2008, 02:16 AM~12365561
> *
> 
> 
> ...


lean wit it rock wit it :biggrin:


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

heres how we do our frame offs up here in wisconsin :0 :biggrin:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

:0


----------



## casper38 (Aug 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Estrella Car Club_@Dec 6 2008, 02:29 PM~12353435
> *
> 
> 
> ...


are those 14's? :0 ...i think ima switch mine from 13's to 14's my miles are going up 2 quick on 13's :angry:


----------



## Estrella Car Club (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by casper38_@Dec 12 2008, 10:05 PM~12416413
> *are those 14's? :0  ...i think ima switch mine from 13's to 14's my miles are going up 2 quick on 13's :angry:
> *


yes they are 14's


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Dec 11 2008, 12:58 PM~12400116
> *
> 
> 
> ...


more :biggrin:


----------



## D!!!1 (Jun 4, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## allergic2life (Jun 8, 2002)

i gotta get goin on my tc, fuck! good pics boys


----------



## MR JOKER (Jul 8, 2005)




----------



## EASTFRESNO90 (Jan 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR JOKER_@Dec 13 2008, 08:29 PM~12423682
> *
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKING GOOD HOMIE!!! :biggrin:


----------



## 250/604 (Aug 25, 2002)

heres my old tc and my homies kickin it


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Dec 12 2008, 10:13 PM~12417546
> *more :biggrin:
> *


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Dec 14 2008, 04:14 PM~12427773
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Dec 15 2008, 06:21 PM~12438375
> *
> *


This lincolns gettin off. How many batteries and what size coils in front? looks good man.


----------



## casper38 (Aug 17, 2007)

mine







:biggrin:


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

need more 80s up in here


----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Dec 15 2008, 06:21 PM~12438375
> *
> *


Good vid Mondo :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE_@Dec 17 2008, 12:02 AM~12452682
> *Good vid Mondo :thumbsup:  uffin:
> *



thnx, when u coming back out homie? u been hiding


----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Dec 17 2008, 12:04 AM~12452691
> *thnx, when u coming back out homie?  u been hiding
> *


lol nah, jus depressed i still cant get juiced over job loss. Sucks real bad only bein able to see others ride just when i thought i was on my way. Took me along time to get my TC, and jus when i started saving up just enough for juice and paint, court hit, and right after, job loss. Sucks bad. 
-Plus nobody was gonna be hoppin since the Bully came up MIA, so i started chillin. Especially after hearing cops started arresting cats for nothing.
-Ill be back out soon though. I still need to see some Lolow's up close and personal :biggrin: Plus my kids always askin about it too.  

U gonna make it to Cali for the 1st? I'll be there 4shoooooow! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)




----------



## BABYGIRL LA RIDER (Feb 20, 2008)




----------



## BABYGIRL LA RIDER (Feb 20, 2008)




----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)




----------



## lowpro85 (Mar 11, 2006)




----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## benz88 (Nov 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 96' lincoln_@Dec 19 2008, 02:41 PM~12476700
> *
> 
> 
> ...










:biggrin:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by low priorityz_@Dec 19 2008, 04:47 PM~12477311
> *
> 
> 
> ...





:cheesy:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

TTT


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

ttt


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

damn, did he curb check the tires then peel out or what??? :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## Shorts (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Shorts_@Sep 16 2008, 07:42 PM~11620639
> *
> 
> 
> ...


still for sale 93 lincoln frame fully wrap askin 1,200 obo.......


----------



## MAJORGAME64 (Nov 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BABYGIRL LA RIDER_@Dec 19 2008, 01:34 PM~12476614
> *
> 
> 
> ...


FKN BAD ASS TOWN CAR GURL


----------



## allergic2life (Jun 8, 2002)

need more towncar pics!


----------



## white link 93 (Oct 27, 2004)




----------



## certified g (Aug 10, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)




----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)




----------



## Y-TEE (May 8, 2006)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)

Im a part of the TownCar Fest now check out my new Daily Driver I bought last Sat. & I threw my old 14's on today just so Im not rollen stocks.


----------



## white link 93 (Oct 27, 2004)

clean daily


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by white link 93_@Jan 27 2009, 04:01 PM~12831854
> *clean daily
> *


Thanks 
Im a Caddy guy but I have always liked the early bodystyle TownCars & when I saw this low mile one owner pop up forsale I just could not pass it up


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Nov 21 2008, 04:14 PM~12223628
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## nittygritty (Mar 13, 2006)




----------



## Layin'_Low_'81 (May 28, 2008)

say homies just wanted to see if you could help me out I need to know if a frame from a 90 crown vic will fit a 90 town car any help will be appreciated


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Layin'_Low_'81_@Jan 31 2009, 12:07 PM~12866923
> *say homies just wanted to see if you could help me out  I need to know if a frame from a 90 crown vic will fit a 90 town car any help will be appreciated
> *


No the Town Car has a longer wheel base.


----------



## LVdroe (Feb 21, 2007)




----------



## LVdroe (Feb 21, 2007)

t t t


----------



## BOBO (Jun 10, 2003)




----------



## BOBO (Jun 10, 2003)




----------



## BOBO (Jun 10, 2003)




----------



## buffitout (Sep 14, 2007)

THE 92 UNDER CONSRUCTION.


----------



## Caddylac (Mar 18, 2006)

Has anybody ever hooked up a double din stereo in a 97 towncar? Im trying to do it but the damn vents in the way, any help would be appreciated, thanks


----------



## Caddylac (Mar 18, 2006)

TTT for my ?


----------



## LVdroe (Feb 21, 2007)

t t t


----------



## Psycho631 (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Jan 26 2009, 05:32 PM~12819647
> *
> 
> 
> ...



what color is this, auto air colors?


----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Caddylac_@Feb 3 2009, 08:20 PM~12897532
> *Has anybody ever hooked up a double din stereo in a 97 towncar? Im trying to do it but the damn vents in the way, any help would be appreciated, thanks
> *


When the radio shop did it,they trimed the vents and then they made them thiner by using plastic and sealing it with silicon.my ac worked fine.


----------



## Caddylac (Mar 18, 2006)

Cool Thanks Bro!


----------



## buffitout (Sep 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Psycho631_@Feb 4 2009, 06:44 PM~12906994
> *what color is this, auto air colors?
> *


X3!!!


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2009)

TTT


----------



## Low_roller187 (Jun 1, 2007)

heres my baby "Goldie" :biggrin:


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Low_roller187_@Feb 12 2009, 12:20 AM~12980655
> *heres my baby "Goldie" :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Nice car, lays out nice homie


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by degre576_@Feb 12 2009, 05:29 AM~12981145
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0 THAT BITCH ON POINT


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by degre576_@Feb 12 2009, 02:29 AM~12981145
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i like how u took the time to chrome the spindles also, im doing the same thing


----------



## tunasub_on_u (Jun 15, 2007)




----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)




----------



## switch house #1 (Sep 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lowridin IV Life_@Feb 12 2009, 01:44 AM~12980797
> *Nice car, lays out nice homie
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## switch house #1 (Sep 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Low_roller187_@Feb 12 2009, 01:20 AM~12980655
> *heres my baby "Goldie" :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## buffitout (Sep 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by degre576_@Feb 12 2009, 04:29 AM~12981145
> *
> 
> 
> ...


INTERIOR PICS? ALSO, WHAT KINDA FABRIC?


----------



## sicko87 (Oct 2, 2004)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## buffitout (Sep 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by buffitout_@Feb 15 2009, 11:54 AM~13008287
> *INTERIOR PICS? ALSO, WHAT KINDA FABRIC?
> *


NVM I FOUND YOUR THREAD


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)

I have a Town Car???

Do all Towncars have the same bolt pattern Rims?
Will Stock 2004-2008 rims bolt up to a 1988 Towncar?


----------



## praisethelowered59 (Feb 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Fleetwood Rider_@Feb 18 2009, 04:50 PM~13042001
> *I have a Town Car???
> 
> Do all Towncars have the same bolt pattern Rims?
> ...


no 2004 are fwd offset and metric


----------



## LVdroe (Feb 21, 2007)




----------



## -CAROL CITY- (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Feb 12 2009, 10:06 AM~12982808
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by tunasub_on_u_@Feb 12 2009, 08:29 AM~12981969
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice three wheels


----------



## CHI_TOWNZ_DUKE (Nov 1, 2007)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

my homies lincoln


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MmD9xoFKJwU


----------



## Double Ease (Jan 28, 2007)




----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)




----------



## thadogg612 (May 9, 2006)

ttt


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## LVdroe (Feb 21, 2007)

T T T


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Feb 24 2009, 05:00 PM~13098797
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## MrSuzuki (Feb 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by low priorityz_@Dec 19 2008, 03:47 PM~12477311
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Yeahee Yeahee


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)




----------



## SowlowsC.C. (Dec 10, 2008)

Linconl 75 Mark V :biggrin:


----------



## CHI_TOWNZ_DUKE (Nov 1, 2007)




----------



## mr.dannyboy (Jan 13, 2009)

was a daily driver!!


----------



## TwOtYme (Nov 8, 2003)

1992 for sale$2800hun in washington...509 833 5014 chano...


----------



## bustamante (Jun 27, 2006)

This my 89 in ILLINOIS.......getting a make over right now.... :biggrin:


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

Nice Car homie ^^^


----------



## bustamante (Jun 27, 2006)

Thanks homie cant wait for summer to bust it out again.....and cruise with your LUX brothers from zion ILL


----------



## bustamante (Jun 27, 2006)

:cheesy:


----------



## Mixteco (Apr 3, 2006)

TTT


----------



## Double Ease (Jan 28, 2007)




----------



## 4SHOW (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Double Ease_@Mar 11 2009, 07:09 PM~13252848
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## ChiMarauder04 (Jan 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Double Ease_@Mar 11 2009, 08:09 PM~13252848
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Wow this one's sick! Looks like a 00-02 with an updated face lift?


----------



## Double Ease (Jan 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ChiMarauder04_@Mar 12 2009, 06:13 PM~13263529
> *Wow this one's sick! Looks like a 00-02 with an updated face lift?
> *


From what I understand... yeah that's what they did. :biggrin: Looks dam good too!


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Mar 11 2009, 10:12 PM~13253664
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## bustamante (Jun 27, 2006)

anybody got a set of adjustable uppers for an 89 linc ?? pm please


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## AUREGAL (Oct 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LVdroe_@Feb 2 2009, 01:34 PM~12882360
> *
> 
> 
> ...


yo that's clean!likes the mean 3-wheel! :thumbsup:


----------



## 909 MAJESTICS (Oct 22, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## eyeneff (Feb 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Y-TEE_@Jan 27 2009, 03:02 AM~12826366
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  

do the chrome mirrors from 90-94 fit on 95-97?
Looks like I'm gonna be in a 96 TC soon :biggrin:


----------



## caprice on dz (Jan 17, 2002)

still got a long way to go


----------



## RIDAZ GANG (Feb 3, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Mar 11 2009, 08:12 PM~13253664
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Badass!!


----------



## white link 93 (Oct 27, 2004)

anyone every have their electric door locks go crazy like keep unlocking and lock?


----------



## R.O CUTTY (Aug 8, 2008)




----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by R.O CUTTY_@Mar 19 2009, 04:06 PM~13328920
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE!!


----------



## eyeneff (Feb 24, 2007)

Picked this up a couple days ago :biggrin: 









I know, the camera on my phone sucks :uh:


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)




----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Mar 20 2009, 10:07 AM~13336558
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 new project? y el monte? :biggrin:


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by gangstaburban95_@Mar 20 2009, 10:22 AM~13336675
> *new project? y el monte? :biggrin:
> *


NAH THIS IS MY DAILY. THE MONTY AT THE HOUSE. TRYING TO GET IT READY FOR THE APRIL SHOW


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Mar 20 2009, 10:24 AM~13336692
> *NAH THIS IS MY DAILY. THE MONTY AT THE HOUSE. TRYING TO GET IT READY FOR THE APRIL SHOW
> *


good shit :thumbsup:


----------



## LVdroe (Feb 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AUREGAL_@Mar 13 2009, 09:21 PM~13276063
> *yo that's clean!likes the mean 3-wheel! :thumbsup:
> *


THANX


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by eyeneff_@Mar 20 2009, 08:13 AM~13335560
> *Picked this up a couple days ago  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


NICE!!


----------



## LVdroe (Feb 21, 2007)

url=http://i76.photobucket.com/albums/j38/mikeydsd/DSC04502.jpg]







[/url]


----------



## LVdroe (Feb 21, 2007)

http://i88.photobucket.com/albums/k191/zfe...9192149jpeg.jpg[/img]
[/quote]
new make overcoming soon... GT all day


----------



## R.O CUTTY (Aug 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Mar 20 2009, 10:07 AM~13336558
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## CHENTEX3 (Aug 31, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

ON A 97 TC. DASHBOARD THERE'S A SWITCH LEFT HAND SIDE THAT SAYS STEARING LOW,HIGH.DOES ANYBODY KNOW WHAT IS IT FOR?


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

:cheesy:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## THEBOXX (Oct 10, 2007)

ANYONE GOT ANY 91-94 FRONT SWAYBAR LINKS???PLEASE PM ME THANKS


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Mar 22 2009, 02:55 PM~13354679
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Roma (Mar 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Mar 21 2009, 12:59 PM~13345808
> *ON A 97 TC. DASHBOARD THERE'S A SWITCH LEFT HAND SIDE THAT SAYS STEARING LOW,HIGH.DOES ANYBODY KNOW WHAT IS IT FOR?
> *


 If I recall correctly it is for the steering resistance.......it controls how hard the steering is......


----------



## SPOOON (Aug 19, 2007)

MAN I LOVE ME SOME TOWNCARS :biggrin: :thumbsup: :worship:


----------



## CHENTEX3 (Aug 31, 2005)

:biggrin: :420:


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by caprice on dz_@Mar 16 2009, 02:24 AM~13292196
> *still got a long way to go
> 
> 
> ...


sup phil


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

CAN SOMEBODY POST MORE PICS OF THIS RIDE PLEASE  


> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Mar 13 2009, 10:59 PM~13275770
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)




----------



## eyeneff (Feb 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003+Mar 20 2009, 12:07 PM~13336558-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks homie


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by HECHO EN MEXICO_@Mar 23 2009, 05:45 AM~13360117
> *CAN SOMEBODY POST MORE PICS OF THIS RIDE PLEASE
> *


x8768732658792639875 me too :biggrin:


----------



## AUREGAL (Oct 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Mar 22 2009, 03:55 PM~13354679
> *
> 
> 
> ...


clean! :thumbsup:


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)




----------



## tunasub_on_u (Jun 15, 2007)




----------



## LVdroe (Feb 21, 2007)

t t t


----------



## CHENTEX3 (Aug 31, 2005)




----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)




----------



## Y-TEE (May 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by eyeneff_@Mar 15 2009, 07:21 PM~13289197
> *
> 
> do the chrome mirrors from 90-94 fit on 95-97?
> ...


im not sure :dunno:


----------



## white link 93 (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by white link 93_@Mar 18 2009, 12:31 PM~13314739
> *anyone every have their electric door locks go crazy like keep unlocking and lock?
> *


???????


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by eyeneff_@Mar 15 2009, 09:21 PM~13289197
> *
> 
> do the chrome mirrors from 90-94 fit on 95-97?
> ...


----------



## Psycho631 (Jan 28, 2005)

fresh out the booth/garage :biggrin:  









[/IMG]








[/IMG]


----------



## alex75 (Jan 20, 2005)

my towncar.bottomsup hydraulics,san diego


----------



## 84juicedbox (Nov 2, 2008)

the new project. any one ever see this color combo before.


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Psycho631_@Mar 27 2009, 04:40 PM~13410179
> *fresh out the booth/garage :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Nice!! What color is that? Looks badass!!


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by alex75_@Mar 27 2009, 05:47 PM~13410660
> *my towncar.bottomsup hydraulics,san diego
> 
> 
> ...


Nice Pic!!


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by alex75_@Mar 27 2009, 05:47 PM~13410660
> *my towncar.bottomsup hydraulics,san diego
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## UR10ST3GU1 (May 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Gloss Hogg_@Jan 23 2003, 01:45 PM~422125
> *good times.......
> *


WAT D FUK IS DAT PIECE OF SHIT


----------



## Psycho631 (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lowridin IV Life_@Mar 28 2009, 07:53 PM~13418259
> *Nice!! What color is that? Looks badass!!
> *



its candy cinnamin over copper base :biggrin:


----------



## eyeneff (Feb 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Y-TEE+Mar 26 2009, 11:39 PM~13401977-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks homie. That's the only one I can remember seeing too, that one is hard as f*ck, but I thought it was a 91-94 with an updated front clip. :dunno: 
I think I remember it from a for sale thread awhile back and it was an older model. I thought it was a homie named droopy on here, but I'm not sure cause search is down right now.

I'm just not sure of all the exact differences between 91-94 and 95-97 (other than the front clip)


----------



## eyeneff (Feb 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 84juicedbox_@Mar 27 2009, 09:11 PM~13410800
> *the new project. any one ever see this color combo before.
> 
> 
> ...


I have  
don't you have a different project now? :biggrin:


----------



## MR JOKER (Jul 8, 2005)




----------



## eyeneff (Feb 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by white link 93_@Mar 18 2009, 12:31 PM~13314739
> *anyone every have their electric door locks go crazy like keep unlocking and lock?
> *


I may not know the answer, but give some more info.
Are they doing it at random, when you hit the lock button, or when you use the remote?
I wonder if the switch could be sticking or something. :dunno:


----------



## benz88 (Nov 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by eyeneff_@Apr 2 2009, 10:34 PM~13470225
> *:biggrin:
> thanks homie. That's the only one I can remember seeing too, that one is hard as f*ck, but I thought it was a 91-94 with an updated front clip. :dunno:
> I think I remember it from a for sale thread awhile back and it was an older model. I thought it was a homie named droopy on here, but I'm not sure cause search is down right now.
> ...


trim on 90's the tops come over the top edge of the bumper, 91-94 they dont,just 2 pieces of chrome around the car. 95-97's had a single chrome trip around. more rounded bumpers. More curvy grill, 1piece headlight/signals. chrome 3sectioned illuminated lightbar under the trunk. Also had bigger painted mirrors instead of the smaller chrome ones. redesigned interior also. thats just off the top of my head. :biggrin:


----------



## MR JOKER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by alex75_@Mar 27 2009, 05:47 PM~13410660
> *my towncar.bottomsup hydraulics,san diego
> 
> 
> ...



NICE :biggrin:


----------



## TYTE9D (May 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by alex75_@Mar 27 2009, 04:47 PM~13410660
> *my towncar.bottomsup hydraulics,san diego
> 
> 
> ...


nice, what you got for settup? any pics?


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MR JOKER_@Apr 2 2009, 08:42 PM~13470327
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Badass towncar!  Love that setup!! :biggrin:


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Psycho631_@Apr 1 2009, 05:30 PM~13457657
> *its candy cinnamin over copper base :biggrin:
> *


Looks badass homie!! Good job!


----------



## TYTE9D (May 22, 2007)




----------



## eyeneff (Feb 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by benz88_@Apr 2 2009, 11:48 PM~13470410
> *trim on 90's the tops come over the top edge of the bumper,  91-94 they dont,just 2 pieces of chrome around the car. 95-97's had a single chrome trip around. more rounded bumpers. More curvy grill, 1piece headlight/signals. chrome 3sectioned illuminated lightbar under the trunk. Also had bigger painted mirrors instead of the smaller chrome ones. redesigned interior also. thats just off the top of my head. :biggrin:
> *


 thanks!


----------



## benz88 (Nov 23, 2007)

no problem bro. lincolntowncar.org is a good site for info too.


----------



## p-lowrider (May 31, 2007)

I never heard about the a-arms...are them regulars or wishbones style?


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## Psycho631 (Jan 28, 2005)

my daily :biggrin: 








[/IMG]


----------



## 850-King (Aug 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 84juicedbox_@Mar 27 2009, 06:11 PM~13410800
> *the new project. any one ever see this color combo before.
> 
> 
> ...


that used to be cuzns sals car
from apopka right?


----------



## alex75 (Jan 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR JOKER+Apr 2 2009, 07:51 PM~13470445-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i will post some pics later.its a single pump


----------



## 805galaxie (Jul 28, 2008)

does anyone have pics of 2003-2006 town cars,and how much trouble to lift them


----------



## Mixteco (Apr 3, 2006)

http://i.ebayimg.com/18/!BP8)vJg!W...#33;Cgg~~_1.JPG
These are E&G Classic gold grills for Lincoln Town Cars...theyre going for $199 on eBay brand new!!! Theres also a silver one...not mine but I thought I'd put this out here for you Lincoln lovers


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## benz88 (Nov 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mixteco_@Apr 11 2009, 01:27 AM~13544490
> *http://i.ebayimg.com/18/!BP8)vJg!W...#33;Cgg~~_1.JPG
> These are E&G Classic gold grills for Lincoln Town Cars...theyre going for $199 on eBay brand new!!! Theres also a silver one...not mine but I thought I'd put this out here for you Lincoln lovers
> *


thanks! i was outbid on one last summer in the last 7secs of the auction.I could have got it for 80$ :angry:


----------



## Mixteco (Apr 3, 2006)

*
If it were for a '95-'97...I'd buy it now in a heart beat...I love tha way they look on them

*


----------



## benz88 (Nov 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mixteco_@Apr 11 2009, 11:18 PM~13550194
> *
> If it were for a '95-'97...I'd buy it now in a heart beat...I love tha way they look on them
> 
> ...


i think i saw one on there for the 95-97. but could be wrong.


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by benz88_@Apr 12 2009, 02:55 AM~13551647
> *i think i saw one on there for the 95-97. but could be wrong.
> *


yup its a chrome one going for $259


----------



## benz88 (Nov 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by H-TOWN_ACE_@Apr 12 2009, 02:59 AM~13551663
> *yup its a chrome one going for $259
> *


http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/NEW-Lincoln...sQ5fAccessories :0


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by benz88_@Apr 12 2009, 03:01 AM~13551669
> *http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/NEW-Lincoln...sQ5fAccessories :0
> *


im thinking about gettin it :biggrin:


----------



## CHENTEX3 (Aug 31, 2005)




----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

another lil small video i made of my ride...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NJzgsaAOHeg


----------



## Y-TEE (May 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by eyeneff_@Apr 2 2009, 08:34 PM~13470225
> *:biggrin:
> thanks homie. That's the only one I can remember seeing too, that one is hard as f*ck, but I thought it was a 91-94 with an updated front clip. :dunno:
> I think I remember it from a for sale thread awhile back and it was an older model. I thought it was a homie named droopy on here, but I'm not sure cause search is down right now.
> ...


THE DIFFRENCE IS...INTERIOR, THE 95-97 DOES'NT HAVE AN ANTENNA ON THE BODY....ALSO IF YOU LOOK AT THE WINDOW ON THE REAR DOORS, THE WINDOW IS A ONE PIECE, IT DOESNT HAVE THE SMALL SECTION ON IT...ALL THE SIDE MOULDINGS ARE DIFFRENT FROM 94 AND 95...THE CENTER LIGHT ON THE REAR IS DIFFRENT ALSO


----------



## Mixteco (Apr 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by benz88_@Apr 12 2009, 04:01 AM~13551669
> *http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/NEW-Lincoln...sQ5fAccessories :0
> *


*
:uh: :uh: :uh: 

Dang! Why do I always come in late on this kinda stuff...Im going to south america so no I got no money to waste right now

 

*


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)




----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)




----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

TTT


----------



## benz88 (Nov 23, 2007)

UP.


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## B DOG (Mar 8, 2006)

here's mine, just picked up @ 2 months ago. what kind of sub set-up works best under the rear deck? been a minute since i messed with a system.


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by B DOG_@Apr 26 2009, 10:08 PM~13698691
> *here's mine, just picked up @ 2 months ago. what kind of sub set-up works best under the rear deck? been a minute since i messed with a system.
> 
> 
> ...


Nice towncar!


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

how strong is the frame on the 90's lincs?


----------



## benz88 (Nov 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Y-TEE_@Apr 14 2009, 10:14 PM~13578854
> *THE DIFFRENCE IS...INTERIOR, THE 95-97 DOES'NT HAVE AN ANTENNA ON THE BODY....ALSO IF YOU LOOK AT THE WINDOW ON THE REAR DOORS, THE WINDOW IS A ONE PIECE, IT DOESNT HAVE THE SMALL SECTION ON IT...ALL THE SIDE MOULDINGS ARE DIFFRENT FROM 94 AND 95...THE CENTER LIGHT ON THE REAR IS DIFFRENT ALSO
> *


holy, i never even noticed that before! thanks for pointing that out!


----------



## benz88 (Nov 23, 2007)

anyone got pics of how they mounted thier plaques? just want to get some ideas.


----------



## Danmenace (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by B DOG_@Apr 26 2009, 10:08 PM~13698691
> *here's mine, just picked up @ 2 months ago. what kind of sub set-up works best under the rear deck? been a minute since i messed with a system.
> 
> 
> ...


Not much space to work with but here's mine with 2 10" subs


----------



## benz88 (Nov 23, 2007)

Alright guys, i believe ive almost had it with my car and need help. 

I had brake problems ALL last summer in the rain, i'd go to brake and it would basicly make me do a left hand turn. could turn left only streets just by braking.Replaced the pads then it was ok for a couple weeks. Then the same thing continued, so i looked into it. Asked on a few forums and everyone seemed to say Calipers. 

Fast forward to sept. I got a friend to look and drive it(although it was dry and sunny that day) and he said they seemed fine but the sliders could use a good clean and lubing. I kept it as is for the final month it was out. This past spring i said fuck it and bought new calipers for it. Got them put on,cleaned the pads/rotors, bled the brakes. All was fine since i brought it out, till tonight. I almost flew threw a redlight cause the same thing happend. What do you guys think the problem is? the brake master cylinder? Just 1 thing after another with this car.. if i dont resolve this in the next couple weeks im throwing it up forsale.


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by benz88_@Apr 30 2009, 12:49 AM~13739418
> *Alright guys, i believe ive almost had it with my car and need help.
> 
> I had brake problems ALL last summer in the rain, i'd go to brake and it would basicly make me do a left hand turn. could turn left only streets just by braking.Replaced the pads then it was ok for a couple weeks. Then the same thing continued, so i looked into it. Asked on a few forums and everyone seemed to say Calipers.
> ...


Do you mean it started pulling to the left again or it just wouldnt stop ?
If it pulled to the left again I would say your Rotors are shot so get some NEW ones.

Oyea when your bleeding the brakes are you using a Brake Bleeding Kit or doing it the old school way by just pumping the pedel & cracking the valve open on the calipers?? If your doing it the old school way you might still have air in the lines that why it will work ok for a while then it wont stop all of a sudden


----------



## buffitout (Sep 14, 2007)




----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## benz88 (Nov 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Fleetwood Rider_@Apr 30 2009, 07:39 AM~13739942
> *Do you mean it started pulling to the left again or it just wouldnt stop ?
> If it pulled to the left again I would say your Rotors are shot so get some NEW ones.
> 
> ...


Rotors are fine. I bled them the old school way.Yesturday i took it to a local ford dealer and me and a tech went over the whole brake system. There is nothing wrong with it that we could find. It doesnt make any sence that its perfect when its dry out but yet when its raining out only 1 caliper grabs.

also anyone got instructions for taking the rear seat out?


----------



## Double Ease (Jan 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by benz88+Apr 30 2009, 12:49 AM~13739418-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What year is the car?


----------



## eyeneff (Feb 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by benz88+Apr 30 2009, 03:49 AM~13739418-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info homies!  
I just had my whole rear axle swapped out, forgot to have them use my brakes, and now I'm having the exact same issues. Hopefully this should help me sort it out.


----------



## eyeneff (Feb 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by benz88_@May 2 2009, 08:43 PM~13766532
> *Rotors are fine. I bled them the old school way.Yesturday i took it to a local ford dealer and me and a tech went over the whole brake system. There is nothing wrong with it that we could find. It doesnt make any sence that its perfect when its dry out but yet when its raining out only 1 caliper grabs.
> *


Did they bleed them again with a kit? I wonder if that would fix it??


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

95 big daddy grill.... :biggrin: 


For sale or trade...not cheap.


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Maverick_@May 3 2009, 08:43 PM~13773763
> *
> 
> 
> ...


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=474552


----------



## CHI_TOWNZ_DUKE (Nov 1, 2007)

EY HOMIE U SED UR RIDE TURNz TO THE LEFT WHEN U BRAKE ON A RAINY DAY OR NIGHT RIGHT??? MINE DUZ THE SAME SHIT....I THINK ITz CUZ THE BRAKEz AND ROTORz GET WET FROM THE WATER HOMIE....... I HAVE THE SAME PROBLEM...I GOT 13z ON MY 92 LINCOLN, AND IF IT A RAINY DAY I KNOW TO STEER TO THE RIGHT WHEN I BRAKE LOLz IM GETTIN USED TO IT....SHIT I REMEMBER THE FIRST NITE IT RAINED AND I DIDNT KNOW THE DRILL...OH MAN I WAS SHITTIN BRICKz LOLz


----------



## CHI_TOWNZ_DUKE (Nov 1, 2007)

YEAH I KNOW SHE NEEDz WORK ON...BUT SHE GETTN IT LIL BY LIL....SHE A BAD BITCH THO HAHA


----------



## CHENTEX3 (Aug 31, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)




----------



## KILLA G (Apr 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by benz88_@Apr 30 2009, 12:49 AM~13739418
> *Alright guys, i believe ive almost had it with my car and need help.
> 
> I had brake problems ALL last summer in the rain, i'd go to brake and it would basicly make me do a left hand turn. could turn left only streets just by braking.Replaced the pads then it was ok for a couple weeks. Then the same thing continued, so i looked into it. Asked on a few forums and everyone seemed to say Calipers.
> ...


MY 98 DOES THAT BUT ONLY IN THE RAIN WIT 13S


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## benz88 (Nov 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Double Ease_@May 2 2009, 09:28 PM~13767113
> *To check the master cylinder for proper operation, perform the bypass test. The results of the test are conclusive. Here is how to perform the test...
> 
> 1. Disconnect the brake lines at the brake master cylinder.
> ...


Thanks, ill try that!

the car is a 93.


----------



## benz88 (Nov 23, 2007)




----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

New linc is finally home. :biggrin: 
Just need to put on the chrome strips,emlems and detail it.


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

Looks nice homie


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@May 7 2009, 10:22 AM~13814574
> *Looks nice homie
> *


thx bro.


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

how do i get the grills off the door to put new speakers in?


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@May 7 2009, 09:07 AM~13814380
> *New linc is finally home. :biggrin:
> Just need to put on the chrome strips,emlems and detail it.
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@May 7 2009, 11:06 AM~13814971
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@May 7 2009, 05:07 PM~13814380
> *New linc is finally home. :biggrin:
> Just need to put on the chrome strips,emlems and detail it.
> 
> ...


Nice ride Rollerz


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@May 7 2009, 12:04 PM~13814961
> *how do i get the grills off the door to put new speakers in?
> *


you don't, you have to take the door panel off, its really wasy though...!!!


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Silentdawg_@May 8 2009, 09:16 AM~13825251
> *Nice ride Rollerz
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RALPH_DOGG_@May 8 2009, 09:18 AM~13825272
> *you don't, you have to take the door panel off, its really wasy though...!!!
> *


thanks bro.


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## benz88 (Nov 23, 2007)

So, anyone know how to take out the rear seat on a 93.?


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by benz88_@May 9 2009, 02:50 AM~13834315
> *So, anyone know how to take out the rear seat on a 93.?
> *


shouldn't be too much differant than mine (97) you take the bottom out first, puch back, it sits inside a lil groove, then unbolt your seat & seat belt holder and the backrest is inside lil grooves too...!!!


----------



## benz88 (Nov 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RALPH_DOGG_@May 9 2009, 03:17 AM~13834466
> *shouldn't be too much differant than mine (97) you take the bottom out first, puch back, it sits inside a lil groove, then unbolt your seat & seat belt holder and the backrest is inside lil grooves too...!!!
> *


thank you ralph,sounds easy. I'll be taking it out sunday and tossing in the plaque.


----------



## CHENTEX3 (Aug 31, 2005)

need to wet sand & buff & put back together :biggrin:


----------



## 88.SPOKES. (Feb 10, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHENTEX3_@May 9 2009, 01:31 PM~13837133
> *
> 
> 
> ...


very nice.


----------



## CHENTEX3 (Aug 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@May 9 2009, 01:20 PM~13837435
> *very nice.
> *


 :biggrin: GRACIAS


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHENTEX3_@May 9 2009, 03:31 PM~13837133
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :biggrin: nice


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## Mixteco (Apr 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHENTEX3_@May 9 2009, 03:31 PM~13837133
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*
I wanna say this picture changed my life :cheesy: 

*


----------



## MAC MINO (Dec 4, 2008)




----------



## benz88 (Nov 23, 2007)

stock suspension sucks.I really need to start ordering parts.


----------



## phatjoe0615 (Nov 2, 2007)

my green beast before



















Red beauti after
Kandy Red dripin


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by phatjoe0615_@May 11 2009, 04:14 PM~13853854
> *Kandy Red dripin
> 
> 
> ...


nice... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## phatjoe0615 (Nov 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RALPH_DOGG_@May 11 2009, 04:16 PM~13854445
> *nice... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


thanks bro :biggrin:


----------



## CHI_TOWNZ_DUKE (Nov 1, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> FUCKIN NICE HOMIE


----------



## phatjoe0615 (Nov 2, 2007)

> > FUCKIN NICE HOMIE
> 
> 
> thanks bro :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by phatjoe0615_@May 11 2009, 09:39 PM~13856366
> *thanks bro :biggrin:
> *


ANYTIME HOMIE....DO YOU HAVE ANY MORE PIC'S OF IT WITH THE NEW PAINT JOB


----------



## excalibur (Mar 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHENTEX3_@May 9 2009, 03:31 PM~13837133
> *
> 
> 
> ...


MOAR!!!! :cheesy:


----------



## phatjoe0615 (Nov 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@May 11 2009, 07:44 PM~13856419
> *ANYTIME HOMIE....DO YOU HAVE ANY MORE PIC'S OF IT WITH THE NEW PAINT JOB
> *


naw not yet but this weekend i will. it still needs to be wet sanded.


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by phatjoe0615_@May 11 2009, 11:47 PM~13857968
> *naw not yet but this weekend i will. it still needs to be wet sanded.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mixteco_@May 10 2009, 09:08 PM~13847902
> *
> I wanna say this picture changed my life :cheesy:
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: its a clean ass ride :thumbsup:


----------



## HECHOenMEXICO YC (Jan 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CHENTEX3_@May 9 2009, 12:31 PM~13837133
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CHENTEX3 (Aug 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@May 9 2009, 05:58 PM~13838850
> *:0  :biggrin: nice
> *



thanks homie :biggrin:


----------



## CHENTEX3 (Aug 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mixteco_@May 10 2009, 09:08 PM~13847902
> *
> I wanna say this picture changed my life :cheesy:
> 
> ...





:biggrin:


----------



## CHENTEX3 (Aug 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by excalibur_@May 11 2009, 06:55 PM~13856517
> *MOAR!!!! :cheesy:
> *




:biggrin:


----------



## CHENTEX3 (Aug 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HECHOenMEXICO YC_@May 11 2009, 09:15 PM~13858341
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *




:biggrin:


----------



## CHENTEX3 (Aug 31, 2005)

just need final touches 



:420: :yes: :h5:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHENTEX3_@May 12 2009, 02:22 PM~13863311
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## eyeneff (Feb 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHENTEX3_@May 12 2009, 02:22 PM~13863311
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup: I bet the pics don't even do it justice, gotta be crazy in the sunlight.


----------



## eyeneff (Feb 24, 2007)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## TYTE9D (May 22, 2007)

anybody got a hood emblem for a 90-97? pm me if so.


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

how many of you guy's daily ur cars & you took the rear springs out....I wann take my rear spring's out becasuse it's holdin me back from doing 3's...how dose it ride??


----------



## CHENTEX3 (Aug 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by eyeneff_@May 13 2009, 07:40 PM~13878974
> *:thumbsup: I bet the pics don't even do it justice, gotta be crazy in the sunlight.
> *




:biggrin: THANKS HOMIE :biggrin: 
:yes:


----------



## TYTE9D (May 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TYTE9D_@May 13 2009, 10:39 PM~13881319
> *
> anybody got a hood emblem for a 90-97? pm me if so.
> *


i found one


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

My new linc. :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

Were is the Air Suspension Switch and the Fuel Pump Shut-Off switch located at?


----------



## R.O.VILLE (Dec 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@May 15 2009, 06:26 PM~13900273
> *My new linc. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


NICE BRO... :thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## R.O.VILLE (Dec 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@May 15 2009, 06:28 PM~13900305
> *Were is the Air Suspension Switch and the Fuel Pump Shut-Off switch located at?
> *


TRY THE TRUNK.. MY 98 HAVES IT INSIDE THE TRUNK.


----------



## R.O.VILLE (Dec 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CHENTEX3_@May 12 2009, 11:22 AM~13863311
> *
> 
> 
> ...


BAD ASS... uffin: uffin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by R.O.VILLE_@May 15 2009, 07:35 PM~13900358
> *NICE BRO... :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  uffin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## CHENTEX3 (Aug 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@May 15 2009, 06:26 PM~13900273
> *My new linc. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...




:biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## CHENTEX3 (Aug 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by R.O.VILLE_@May 15 2009, 06:37 PM~13900389
> *BAD ASS... uffin:  uffin:
> *



thanks :biggrin:


----------



## Psycho631 (Jan 28, 2005)

[/IMG]








[/IMG]


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHENTEX3_@May 15 2009, 08:09 PM~13900685
> *:biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## bckbmpr84 (May 28, 2002)

FOR SALE


----------



## CHI_TOWNZ_DUKE (Nov 1, 2007)

thas how i want my lincoln to come out like...










but for now this is how she lookz haha

....so wut u homiez think of a quarter vinyl top on a lincoln..it gonna be a light grey ....the body gonna be black....and the bumperz light grey also...juz like the drawing i did....


----------



## benz88 (Nov 23, 2007)

have fun finding the vinyl tops. hard to come by.


----------



## CHENTEX3 (Aug 31, 2005)

:0


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHENTEX3_@May 9 2009, 02:31 PM~13837133
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ese_mr_bullet (Oct 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by R.O.VILLE_@May 15 2009, 07:35 PM~13900358
> *NICE BRO... :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  uffin:
> *


 :0  brings memories of my town car looks the same ass my ex 91 lowlow...nice car homie.


----------



## Chivo6four (May 21, 2005)




----------



## Freakeone (Jun 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by R.O.VILLE_@May 15 2009, 09:36 PM~13900372
> *TRY THE TRUNK.. MY 98 HAVES IT INSIDE THE TRUNK.
> *


In the trunk on the left side


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

MY LINC!


----------



## TYTE9D (May 22, 2007)




----------



## excalibur (Mar 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TYTE9D_@May 18 2009, 06:02 PM~13923130
> *
> 
> 
> ...


so is that a e&g insert in a factory grille frame? I like it.


----------



## TYTE9D (May 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by excalibur_@May 18 2009, 03:06 PM~13923176
> *so is that a e&g insert in a factory grille frame? I like it.
> *


yep, thanks. i'm gonna get it chromed here soon.


----------



## excalibur (Mar 8, 2006)

I might have to copy that. if you dont mind. lol.


----------



## TYTE9D (May 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by excalibur_@May 18 2009, 05:04 PM~13924441
> *I might have to copy that.  if you dont mind. lol.
> *


  its actually a kit made by e&g.


----------



## lowrider 4 life (Nov 11, 2005)

shes almost ready :biggrin:


----------



## CHI_TOWNZ_DUKE (Nov 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TYTE9D_@May 18 2009, 03:02 PM~13923130
> *
> 
> 
> ...



X2 ON THAT COPY LOLz ...I ALWAYz WONDER'D IF THEY MADE EM...HOW MUCH U GOT IT 4 HOMIE??


----------



## TYTE9D (May 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHI_TOWNZ_DUKE_@May 18 2009, 09:45 PM~13928506
> *X2 ON THAT COPY LOLz ...I ALWAYz WONDER'D IF THEY MADE EM...HOW MUCH U GOT IT 4 HOMIE??
> *


  pm sent.


----------



## eyeneff (Feb 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TYTE9D_@May 18 2009, 07:38 PM~13924238
> *yep, thanks. i'm gonna get it chromed here soon.
> *


:thumbsup: that would look even better.
Linc is looking good homie.


----------



## CHENTEX3 (Aug 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowrider 4 life_@May 18 2009, 06:58 PM~13925812
> *shes almost ready  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...






:thumbsup:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## CHI_TOWNZ_DUKE (Nov 1, 2007)

THANX FOR THE INFO HOMIE...LINCOLNz ARE THE SHIT..BUT WE ALL KNOW SUMTIMEz THEY CAN BE A PAIN IN THE CULO LOLz


----------



## RUBIO1987 (Oct 3, 2007)

Wats up guys I was runing into a problem with a 98 town car putin 13s on the calipers are hit front and back wat do u do thanks


----------



## benz88 (Nov 23, 2007)

go into the hydraulics section and find the towncar thread. its answered on the first page.

3 options:
1) grind your calipers
2)swap spindles to pre 94 stuff.
3) run spacers in the front


----------



## RUBIO1987 (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by benz88_@May 19 2009, 12:24 PM~13934240
> *go into the hydraulics section and find the towncar thread. its answered on the first page.
> 
> 3 options:
> ...


Kool man wat bout the bac thanks


----------



## TYTE9D (May 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by eyeneff+May 19 2009, 06:45 AM~13931320-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## excalibur (Mar 8, 2006)

I had to run spacers on all 4 of my wheels cause the center hole of the adapter was too small for the axle covers. Is there different types of adapters or something?


----------



## LVdroe (Feb 21, 2007)

GOOD TIMES LAS VEGAS CC


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LVdroe_@May 19 2009, 02:24 PM~13935777
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice ride.


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowrider 4 life_@May 18 2009, 06:58 PM~13925812
> *shes almost ready  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## AyceeKay (Feb 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by caprice on dz_@Mar 16 2009, 12:24 AM~13292196
> *still got a long way to go
> 
> 
> ...


anybody know what year this is?


----------



## TYTE9D (May 22, 2007)

TTT


----------



## TYTE9D (May 22, 2007)

TTT


----------



## phatjoe0615 (Nov 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AyceeKay_@May 19 2009, 03:21 PM~13936450
> *anybody know what year this is?
> *


its a 90 to 94 towncar. they have different style front lights that are bigger and a different dash then the 95-97 towncars.


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by COPS_ON_PAYROLL_@May 18 2009, 11:01 AM~13921225
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MalibuLou (Dec 1, 2005)

1994 lincoln town car runs well 133k miles four door automatic has some dents paint is good interior is in good shape only $850 give me a call 909-438-8175 located in so.cal


----------



## TYTE9D (May 22, 2007)

TTT for the tc ridas.


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by COPS_ON_PAYROLL_@May 20 2009, 07:29 PM~13951735
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## MalibuLou (Dec 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MalibuLou_@May 20 2009, 09:43 PM~13954214
> *1994 lincoln town car runs well 133k miles four door automatic has some dents paint is good interior is in good shape only $850 give me a call 909-438-8175 located in so.cal
> 
> 
> ...


make offers


----------



## CHENTEX3 (Aug 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@May 19 2009, 10:05 AM~13933273
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...




:thumbsup: :420: :yes: :biggrin:


----------



## IMPRESSIVEPRESIDEN (Dec 15, 2008)

HE'RES A FEW PICS OF MY 97 AND 93


----------



## CHI_TOWNZ_DUKE (Nov 1, 2007)

LOVE THOSE FUCKN WHITE WALLz HAHA...BAD ASS LINCONz HOMEBOY


----------



## AyceeKay (Feb 1, 2009)




----------



## TYTE9D (May 22, 2007)




----------



## excalibur (Mar 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AyceeKay_@May 23 2009, 01:03 AM~13975270
> *
> 
> 
> ...


oh now thats just doody.


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AyceeKay_@May 23 2009, 12:03 AM~13975270
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WTF?


----------



## eyeneff (Feb 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by IMPRESSIVEPRESIDEN_@May 22 2009, 04:57 PM~13971692
> *HE'RES A FEW PICS OF MY 97 AND 93
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by IMPRESSIVEPRESIDEN_@May 22 2009, 04:57 PM~13971692
> *HE'RES A FEW PICS OF MY 97 AND 93
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## eyeneff (Feb 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AyceeKay_@May 23 2009, 01:03 AM~13975270
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :ugh: TOWNCAMINO?


----------



## excalibur (Mar 8, 2006)

they should have just made it a town coupe.


----------



## B DOG (Mar 8, 2006)

windows done


----------



## houcksupholstery (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by AyceeKay_@May 23 2009, 12:03 AM~13975270
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Looks like a crazy style flower car


----------



## MR.MEMO (Sep 5, 2007)

saw this thing a while back :dunno:

















:dunno:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR.MEMO_@May 23 2009, 09:58 PM~13980653
> *saw this thing a while back :dunno:
> 
> 
> ...


WTF


----------



## Mixteco (Apr 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by B DOG_@May 23 2009, 03:44 PM~13978772
> *windows done
> 
> 
> ...


*
God is gonna bless you for this wonderful act on a Town Car :cheesy: 

*


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

Are any of you guys HOPPING your cars on tham Ball Joint Extenders....I wann order a pair by in the begain of next month


----------



## 96Linc (Apr 8, 2008)

they should be strong enough I seen some pics of a burgundy tc with them in action on here they look good though I got them on mine but I ain't tryna hop


----------



## excalibur (Mar 8, 2006)

finally, some pics of my 94 
(my camera is a 2000 model, so pics suck )


----------



## Danmenace (Dec 17, 2005)

Almost done with my 95








[







IMG]http://i123.photobucket.com/albums/o306/danmenace/DSC_2151.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Danmenace_@May 25 2009, 03:42 PM~13992669
> *Almost done with my 95
> 
> 
> ...


Nice!! Looks good homie!!


----------



## Danmenace (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lowridin IV Life_@May 25 2009, 04:01 PM~13992819
> *Nice!! Looks good homie!!
> *


 Thanks


----------



## IMPRESSIVEPRESIDEN (Dec 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Danmenace_@May 25 2009, 06:42 PM~13992669
> *Almost done with my 95
> 
> 
> ...


CLEAN AS HELL. I LIKE HOW U GOT THE VERY BOTTOM TRIM PAINTED BLUE ALSO. :thumbsup: X2


----------



## IMPRESSIVEPRESIDEN (Dec 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHI_TOWNZ_DUKE_@May 22 2009, 11:21 PM~13974494
> *LOVE THOSE FUCKN WHITE WALLz HAHA...BAD ASS LINCONz HOMEBOY
> *


THANKS MAN :biggrin:


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

HEY HOMIES I HV A 97 LINCOLN THAT IM PARTING OUT! CHECK MY SIG FOR INFO! :biggrin:


----------



## MAC MINO (Dec 4, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## BIG L.A (Sep 22, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## CHI_TOWNZ_DUKE (Nov 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR.MEMO_@May 23 2009, 06:58 PM~13980653
> *saw this thing a while back :dunno:
> 
> 
> ...


HOLY SHIT A TOWNCAR ON STEROIDZ WTF !! LOL


----------



## CHI_TOWNZ_DUKE (Nov 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AyceeKay_@May 22 2009, 10:03 PM~13975270
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 ITS AN EL TOWNCAR NOW THAS JUZ WRONG....LOL @ TOWNCAMINO.....


----------



## CHI_TOWNZ_DUKE (Nov 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MAC MINO_@May 26 2009, 06:55 PM~14006173
> *
> 
> 
> ...



SUMTHIN BOUT THAT BACK BUMPER...RIGHT FELLAz LOLz


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Danmenace_@May 25 2009, 06:42 PM~13992669
> *Almost done with my 95
> 
> 
> ...


fuckin clean


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MAC MINO_@May 26 2009, 09:55 PM~14006173
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:  nice


----------



## BIG L.A (Sep 22, 2006)

> Are any of you guys HOPPING your cars on tham Ball Joint Extenders....I wann order a pair by in the begain of next month
> [/those are for 98 and up my boy in cali got some he said those bitchs are great


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> > Are any of you guys HOPPING your cars on tham Ball Joint Extenders....I wann order a pair by in the begain of next month
> > [/those are for 98 and up my boy in cali got some he said those bitchs are great
> 
> 
> ok


----------



## excalibur (Mar 8, 2006)

> > Are any of you guys HOPPING your cars on tham Ball Joint Extenders....I wann order a pair by in the begain of next month
> > [/those are for 98 and up my boy in cali got some he said those bitchs are great
> 
> 
> not just for 98 and up. check out gorilla bob's


----------



## BIG L.A (Sep 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by excalibur_@May 27 2009, 12:21 PM~14014938
> *not just for 98 and up. check out gorilla bob's
> *


post pics i never seen them on nothing but 98 and up pre 98 have regular a-arms just cut at the ears and add 2''s :biggrin:


----------



## CHENTEX3 (Aug 31, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## TYTE9D (May 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Danmenace_@May 25 2009, 03:42 PM~13992669
> *Almost done with my 95
> 
> 
> ...


very nice!


----------



## TYTE9D (May 22, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## HECHOenMEXICO YC (Jan 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by AyceeKay_@May 22 2009, 10:03 PM~13975270
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WTF


----------



## TYTE9D (May 22, 2007)




----------



## TRAFF1C1968 (Apr 28, 2009)




----------



## allergic2life (Jun 8, 2002)

fly pics, ill get some of mine up hopefully soooooon


----------



## Double Ease (Jan 28, 2007)

I thought I'd post these for those of you that were wondering about the aluminum cross member on the newer Town Cars. This is underneath an '08 Crown Victoria, but its all the same.


----------



## TYTE9D (May 22, 2007)

bump from pg 7


----------



## lowpro85 (Mar 11, 2006)




----------



## R.O CUTTY (Aug 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by low priorityz_@Jun 2 2009, 12:28 PM~14071798
> *
> 
> 
> ...


look good bro :thumbsup:


----------



## lowpro85 (Mar 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by R.O CUTTY_@Jun 2 2009, 03:53 PM~14072033
> *look good bro  :thumbsup:
> *


thanks homie...its gettin there


----------



## 4DA702 (Feb 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by excalibur_@May 18 2009, 05:04 PM~13924441
> *I might have to copy that.  if you dont mind. lol.
> *


:thumbsup: where and how much :happysad:


----------



## excalibur (Mar 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HSLHRD_@Jun 3 2009, 12:34 AM~14078209
> *:thumbsup: where and how much :happysad:
> *


Ive seen them on ebay for about 200


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Danmenace_@May 25 2009, 05:42 PM~13992669
> *Almost done with my 95
> *

















































damn homie...looks good, thats what im talking about...!!! hope to see it up close n personnal in odessa this year...!!!

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## TYTE9D (May 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by excalibur_@Jun 2 2009, 09:55 PM~14078512
> *Ive seen them on ebay for about 200
> *


you can get lucky


----------



## TYTE9D (May 22, 2007)

theres actually one on there now for about 300 shipped.


----------



## white link 93 (Oct 27, 2004)




----------



## benz88 (Nov 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TYTE9D_@Jun 4 2009, 08:05 PM~14097674
> *theres actually one on there now for about 300 shipped.
> *


theres abunch. like 3-4. i just bought a gold one on saturday off there. Got any close up pics of yours?


----------



## TYTE9D (May 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by benz88_@Jun 5 2009, 01:27 AM~14101532
> *theres abunch. like 3-4. i just bought a gold one on saturday off there. Got any close up pics of yours?
> *


no, i can get another pic and post it up later tho.


----------



## buffitout (Sep 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by low priorityz_@Jun 2 2009, 02:28 PM~14071798
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WHAT SIZE COILS HOW MANY TURN


----------



## lowpro85 (Mar 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by buffitout_@Jun 5 2009, 02:30 PM~14104573
> *WHAT SIZE COILS HOW MANY TURN
> *


2 ton springs...and i think its 2 and a half wraps


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RALPH_DOGG_@Jun 3 2009, 12:44 AM~14079676
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RALPH_DOGG_@Jun 2 2009, 11:44 PM~14079676
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:cheesy: nice


----------



## benz88 (Nov 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TYTE9D_@Jun 5 2009, 09:47 AM~14102668
> *no, i can get another pic and post it up later tho.
> *


that'd be awesome thanks!


----------



## Scarface (May 28, 2007)

http://www.Marie-gets-Deflowered.com/?id=4ae90653

:biggrin:


----------



## Double Ease (Jan 28, 2007)




----------



## benz88 (Nov 23, 2007)

up!


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## CHENTEX3 (Aug 31, 2005)




----------



## buffitout (Sep 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Jun 9 2009, 11:28 AM~14137808
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THAT IS THE SHIT RIGHT THERE!!!!


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHENTEX3_@Jun 9 2009, 07:20 PM~14142093
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Jun 9 2009, 12:28 PM~14137808
> *
> 
> 
> ...


One of my fav towncars


----------



## excalibur (Mar 8, 2006)

did someone delete some stuff???


----------



## buffitout (Sep 14, 2007)




----------



## teach (Nov 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Danmenace_@May 25 2009, 03:42 PM~13992669
> *Almost done with my 95
> 
> 
> ...


Looking good. Keep it up. :biggrin:


----------



## ChiMarauder04 (Jan 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Double Ease_@Jun 7 2009, 12:33 AM~14116071
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Im feelin this black bubble TC on them golds.


----------



## phatjoe0615 (Nov 2, 2007)

my TC 
before



















after kandy red still gotta put some of my trimings back on


----------



## eyeneff (Feb 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by low priorityz_@Jun 5 2009, 05:55 PM~14106132
> *2 ton springs...and i think its 2 and a half wraps
> *


Sits perfect homie, does it lay frame?


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by phatjoe0615_@Jun 11 2009, 10:09 AM~14158985
> *my TC
> before
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## phatjoe0615 (Nov 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Jun 13 2009, 09:07 PM~14182661
> *:biggrin:
> *


Thanks bro


----------



## shoez86 (Jul 15, 2004)

sik azz lincs!! gotta give it up for those making this smooth riding luxurious vehicle get it's props. figured I'd add mine to the list and keep it coming. car is hawaii born and built 90% from me or close friends. keep up the good work on those low low's. Joe :biggrin: 


sorry peeps the photo thing is giving me a hard time any help appr.


----------



## ChiMarauder04 (Jan 24, 2008)

Upload your pics to photobucket, then copy the IMG link here.


----------



## Ken K Sweden (May 27, 2007)

some pics of my -00 TC,

just put 04 front clip on it :biggrin: 




























soon i will have pics of the front an ingraving and pinstriping and murals


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by phatjoe0615_@Jun 13 2009, 11:09 PM~14182682
> *Thanks bro
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## buffitout (Sep 14, 2007)




----------



## BIG L.A (Sep 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by excalibur_@May 27 2009, 12:21 PM~14014938
> *not just for 98 and up. check out gorilla bob's
> *


u right im wrong u can use the balljoint extenders on earlyer models i just never seen it i only saw it on 98 and up but u are right and now that i know im gonna order me some :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## buffitout (Sep 14, 2007)

WILL 95-97 FRONT CLIP DIRECTLY BOLT UP TO A 92? SAME GOES WITH REAR BUMPER COVER AND REAR LIGHT BAR


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## buffitout (Sep 14, 2007)

ONE OF MY FAVORITES


----------



## Psycho631 (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Jun 9 2009, 12:28 PM~14137808
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:0 where's the tail lights :cheesy:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Jun 14 2009, 06:36 PM~14187505
> *
> *


----------



## phatjoe0615 (Nov 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by buffitout_@Jun 14 2009, 03:48 PM~14187245
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i like this look. can u take more pics of the whole whip? :biggrin: also did u paint over the chrome strips on the door and bumber? :dunno: if so not bad looking


----------



## buffitout (Sep 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by phatjoe0615_@Jun 14 2009, 10:47 PM~14190387
> *i like this look. can u take more pics of the whole whip? :biggrin: also did u paint over the chrome strips on the door and bumber? :dunno: if so not bad looking
> *



NOT MINE BUT IM COPYING HIM WHEN IT COMES DOWN TO PAINTING MINE LOL

http://www.cardomain.com/ride/2654944


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

phatjoe0615 

Any pics of your car fully lockd up


----------



## BIG L.A (Sep 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by phatjoe0615_@Jun 14 2009, 08:47 PM~14190387
> *i like this look. can u take more pics of the whole whip? :biggrin: also did u paint over the chrome strips on the door and bumber? :dunno: if so not bad looking
> *



DONT KNOW ABOUT HIM BUT I DID AND THAT SHIT LOOK SICK


----------



## buffitout (Sep 14, 2007)

OH AND THE ONES WERE PAINTED ON THE BLACK 97


----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by buffitout_@Jun 14 2009, 10:48 PM~14187245
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 didnt realize red wine sported coil unders..


----------



## phatjoe0615 (Nov 2, 2007)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER+Jun 15 2009, 10:30 AM~14194254-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i just looks sick wit all backed out. :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by phatjoe0615_@Jun 15 2009, 03:33 PM~14196003
> *:biggrin:
> 
> No i dont but this weekend i will take some pics and post asap
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## CHENTEX3 (Aug 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Jun 14 2009, 03:36 PM~14187505
> *
> *



:biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## CHENTEX3 (Aug 31, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## excalibur (Mar 8, 2006)

has anyone ever done a patterend roof on a town car? I would love to see how it looks.


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## lincolnswanga (Sep 14, 2007)

:uh:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## CHINA MAN 818 (Mar 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by excalibur_@Jun 19 2009, 06:14 AM~14237287
> *has anyone ever done a patterend roof on a town car?    I would love to see how it looks.
> *


what yr you looking for?


----------



## excalibur (Mar 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHINA MAN 818_@Jun 19 2009, 12:20 PM~14238373
> *what yr you looking for?
> *


early, mid 90's model.


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## benz88 (Nov 23, 2007)




----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

the way she use to look








got in a wreck..hit from behind at a redlight so had to fix her up so went ahead and got hail damage fixed as well


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by benz88_@Jun 21 2009, 01:55 AM~14251099
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

got her sprayed
















put the rims back on and added a 5th wheel bumper kit


----------



## phatjoe0615 (Nov 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Jun 15 2009, 10:30 AM~14194254
> *phatjoe0615
> 
> Any pics of your car fully lockd up
> *


hear ya go playa :biggrin: in two weeks she is going back to the booth and getting some more changes. when she is done i will post. cant wait hno: :cheesy:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by phatjoe0615_@Jun 21 2009, 04:18 PM~14254683
> *hear ya go playa :biggrin: in two weeks she is going back to the booth and getting some more changes. when she is done i will post. cant wait hno:  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## phatjoe0615 (Nov 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jun 21 2009, 03:03 PM~14255021
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i like how u changed the front end to the newer style. :thumbsup: u should look into the chrome trimmings over the tire fenders. would bring out ur ride and the nice color :biggrin:


----------



## eyeneff (Feb 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jun 21 2009, 05:03 PM~14255021
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jun 23 2009, 01:46 PM~14272643
> *
> 
> 
> ...


juice it already dowg


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by phatjoe0615_@Jun 21 2009, 03:11 PM~14255070
> *i like how u changed the front end to the newer style. :thumbsup: u should look into the chrome trimmings over the tire fenders. would bring out ur ride and the nice color :biggrin:
> *


im looking into those. :biggrin: thanks bro.


----------



## phatjoe0615 (Nov 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jun 23 2009, 03:24 PM~14274699
> *im looking into those. :biggrin: thanks bro.
> *


no problem :biggrin: thats what we all here for :thumbsup:


----------



## white link 93 (Oct 27, 2004)




----------



## phatjoe0615 (Nov 2, 2007)

just some LINCS from MN how we do :biggrin:


----------



## white link 93 (Oct 27, 2004)




----------



## white link 93 (Oct 27, 2004)




----------



## TheMission24 (Apr 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by white link 93_@Jun 23 2009, 04:11 PM~14275155
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I have a question that i need help with from somone with a 98-2000 TC. i am making a plaque for someone and need to know how many inches tall i can make the plaque. the height from the top of the seat to the top of the window. like 9" 10" ect. Thanks


----------



## CHENTEX3 (Aug 31, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Jun 23 2009, 12:16 PM~14273449
> *juice it already dowg
> *


not really a ford type of person but this car i love driving , the car just hit 70.000 miles and it runs and drives like new. if i still have the car by next year i'll juice it .


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jun 24 2009, 02:23 AM~14280425
> *not  really a ford type of person but this car i love driving , the car just hit 70.000 miles and it runs and drives like new. if i still have the car by next year i'll juice it .
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## white link 93 (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TheMission24_@Jun 23 2009, 07:06 PM~14275730
> *I have a question that i need help with from somone with a 98-2000 TC. i am making a plaque for someone and need to know how many inches tall i can make the plaque. the height from the top of the seat to the top of the window. like 9" 10" ect. Thanks
> *



huh just make it less than 15" any bigger and it will need to be a banner :biggrin:


----------



## benz88 (Nov 23, 2007)




----------



## lowpro85 (Mar 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by white link 93_@Jun 24 2009, 09:12 PM~14287488
> *huh just make it less than 15" any bigger and it will need to be a banner :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


yo did you get pulled over last weekend in charlotte or somewhere like that?


----------



## benz88 (Nov 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by white link 93_@Jun 23 2009, 05:11 PM~14275155
> *
> 
> 
> ...


more of this one please :biggrin:


----------



## shoez86 (Jul 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Jun 20 2009, 05:59 PM~14249165
> *
> 
> 
> ...



sik hait very clean setup. makes all the difference.


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)

* 4Sale or Trade*

http://phoenix.craigslist.org/cph/cto/1243056228.html


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)




----------



## CHI_TOWNZ_DUKE (Nov 1, 2007)

all these lincons from da ill state :machinegun: :guns:


----------



## CHI_TOWNZ_DUKE (Nov 1, 2007)

:barf: NOW I DONT APPROVE OF BIG RIMS ON ANY CARS :loco: BUT MY IDEA LIGHT DID TURN ON WHEN I SEEN THE HEADLIGHTS TO THIS LINCON :nicoderm:


----------



## CHI_TOWNZ_DUKE (Nov 1, 2007)

NOW THIS IS MY BABEYGIRL AKA "SOXVILLE SLUGGA" 
































































YEA SHE NEEDS TO BE WORK'D ON BUT SHE GETTN THERE...


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)




----------



## CHENTEX3 (Aug 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Jun 30 2009, 03:18 PM~14342903
> *
> 
> 
> ...




:biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CHENTEX3 (Aug 31, 2005)




----------



## Bettysue (Jun 21, 2009)

Now that is what I'm talkin about :h5:


----------



## R.O CUTTY (Aug 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHENTEX3_@Jul 1 2009, 03:56 PM~14354687
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHENTEX3_@Jul 1 2009, 06:56 PM~14354687
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## CHENTEX3 (Aug 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by R.O CUTTY_@Jul 1 2009, 06:09 PM~14355934
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## CHENTEX3 (Aug 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Jul 1 2009, 06:21 PM~14356039
> *
> *




:biggrin:


----------



## Pepper69R (Nov 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHENTEX3_@Jul 1 2009, 03:36 PM~14354437
> *:biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :0 I like it. :thumbsup:


----------



## Pepper69R (Nov 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Jun 30 2009, 03:18 PM~14342903
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice :thumbsup:


----------



## Pepper69R (Nov 26, 2008)

HAVE A SAFE AND HAPPY 4TH


----------



## GOOT (Feb 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Jun 30 2009, 05:18 PM~14342903
> *
> 
> 
> ...


That shit is swangin. :0 :0 Props homie!!!


----------



## benz88 (Nov 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHENTEX3_@Jul 1 2009, 05:56 PM~14354687
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice, whats the setup? :biggrin:


----------



## controversy (Jul 2, 2009)

this car is very nice but i have 2 cars and one of them have to go kuz i don't use it.. it has 124k, 2 tone candy paint with matching rims (14's) clean tan interior with matching shell top, pin stripped (by reed) sand blasted windows, 3 pump 10 batteries set-up with a piston pump to the front, powder coated, tubed rack, re-in forced, stress points and differential, car is ready for the streets $6500 call or text 786-302-4521
























































also might sell the caprice if the price is right
Car is very clean and well taken care of..has 165k with new tranny, intake, flowmaster pipes, pioneer speakers all around, silver leafing, pin stripped (by reed) 13's, fiberglass dash , e&g classics house grill, remote start alarm, cold a/c, everything works $5500 call or text 786-302-4521 

































....WILL TRADE FOR A CLEAN 01 OR NEWER TAHOE OR YUKON......


----------



## MAC MINO (Dec 4, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MAC MINO_@Jul 7 2009, 12:40 PM~14401934
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## white link 93 (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MAC MINO_@Jul 7 2009, 12:40 PM~14401934
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  :biggrin:


----------



## BIG L.A (Sep 22, 2006)

a better pic of mine


----------



## white link 93 (Oct 27, 2004)

NICE & CLEAN TC


----------



## BIG L.A (Sep 22, 2006)

thanks homie :thumbsup:


----------



## CHENTEX3 (Aug 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by benz88_@Jul 3 2009, 01:43 PM~14373489
> *nice, whats the setup? :biggrin:
> *




2 pump 8 batts :biggrin:


----------



## CHENTEX3 (Aug 31, 2005)

:420:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHENTEX3_@Jul 7 2009, 06:56 PM~14405230
> *2 pump 8 batts  :biggrin:
> *


  how manny inch dose it gets


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## benz88 (Nov 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHENTEX3_@Jul 7 2009, 05:56 PM~14405230
> *2 pump 8 batts  :biggrin:
> *


is it chained? from what i gathered to do nice rolling 3's down the road you needed 3pumps, 2 to the back 1 to the nose.


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

what gas do you guys use in your cars


----------



## alex75 (Jan 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Jul 8 2009, 06:20 PM~14416940
> *what gas do you guys use in your cars
> *





gasoline  



whats up haitian :wave:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by alex75_@Jul 9 2009, 12:16 AM~14418422
> *gasoline
> whats up haitian :wave:
> *


Chilling homie.....what I meet was do you guys runn regular,plus or supreme


----------



## alex75 (Jan 20, 2005)

haha yeah i was fucking around.

im a cheapskate i use the cheapest unleaded  


works fine :biggrin:


----------



## benz88 (Nov 23, 2007)

i run premium(highest octane available) its usually 93 or 94octane.


----------



## Frogg (May 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by benz88_@Jul 8 2009, 10:20 PM~14420037
> *i run premium(highest octane available) its usually 93 or 94octane.
> *


why? that is highly unnecessary


----------



## benz88 (Nov 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Frogg_@Jul 9 2009, 01:45 AM~14420268
> *why? that is highly unnecessary
> *


why not?
i get better MPG with the higher octane, and it seems to run smoother/better. :dunno:


----------



## Latin Thug (Jan 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by benz88_@Jul 9 2009, 04:01 AM~14420846
> *why not?
> i get better MPG with the higher octane, and it seems to run smoother/better. :dunno:
> *


That might be so, but per spec on my 90 it says no more then 87....and the price is just right for me :cheesy:


----------



## benz88 (Nov 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Latin Thug_@Jul 9 2009, 08:44 AM~14421350
> *That might be so, but per spec on my 90 it says no more then 87....and the price is just right for me :cheesy:
> *


i used to, decided to try the 93/94 :biggrin:


----------



## TYTE9D (May 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by benz88_@Jun 20 2009, 10:55 PM~14251099
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looks good homie, i forgot to post pics of mine close up.


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by benz88_@Jul 9 2009, 12:41 PM~14423161
> *i used to, decided to try the 93/94 :biggrin:
> *


homeboys right though, theres not need to, all the computer needs is 87, if ther prices sky rockets, and you run 87 again, youll notice it start to run like shit for a lil bit too...!!! 

but whatever, your ride and your money, spend it how you want to...!!! :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## ssilly (Feb 1, 2008)

this is mine had it for a month already and im satisfied with it,


----------



## benz88 (Nov 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RALPH_DOGG_@Jul 9 2009, 11:34 PM~14429988
> *homeboys right though, theres not need to, all the computer needs is 87, if ther prices sky rockets, and you run 87 again, youll notice it start to run like shit for  a lil bit too...!!!
> 
> but whatever, your ride and your money, spend it how you want to...!!!   :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *


we dont even have 87 here, its 89,91 and 93/94. The 93/94 is only likw2-3$ more a tank. so not that big of a deal. :biggrin:


----------



## benz88 (Nov 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TYTE9D_@Jul 9 2009, 05:54 PM~14426731
> *looks good homie, i forgot to post pics of mine close up.
> *


thanks :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

Thankz everyone


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by benz88_@Jul 10 2009, 12:31 PM~14433959
> *we dont even have 87 here, its 89,91 and 93/94. The 93/94 is only likw2-3$ more a tank. so not that big of a deal. :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Latin Thug (Jan 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by benz88_@Jul 10 2009, 12:31 PM~14433959
> *we dont even have 87 here, its 89,91 and 93/94. The 93/94 is only likw2-3$ more a tank. so not that big of a deal. :biggrin:
> *


I wanna go where your at, becuase here at 15 gallons is 20.00 difference from 87 to 93


----------



## bigvic66 (Jun 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Mar 13 2009, 10:59 PM~13275770
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Has anyone attempted the front clip swap? Does it match up pretty good?


----------



## shoez86 (Jul 15, 2004)

hey guys wanted to chrome the rear upper and lower trailing arms on my 91 TC but can't find replacement bushings anywhere even online. or is everyone doing adjustable and if so what 1 should I look for? thanks in advance.


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by buffitout_@Jun 14 2009, 05:43 PM~14187560
> *ONE OF MY FAVORITES
> 
> 
> ...


i love black town cars :worship:


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## CHENTEX3 (Aug 31, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

these 2 are clip swaps for sure...



> _Originally posted by bigvic66_@Jul 10 2009, 08:41 PM~14438603
> *Has anyone attempted the front clip swap?  Does it match up pretty good?
> *












i could of swore i read somewhere that this tan one is actually an 03-up model with a frame swap...!!! not for sure, but thats what my memory serves me right now...!!!


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## white link 93 (Oct 27, 2004)




----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Jul 18 2009, 08:59 AM~14510781
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats walts out of mississippi individuals. its an 06 with frame swap.


----------



## R.O CUTTY (Aug 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by white link 93_@Jul 22 2009, 06:08 PM~14553923
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## white link 93 (Oct 27, 2004)




----------



## ucechevy1965 (Oct 30, 2005)

It's been a minute since i lasted posted a pic of my TC. This was taken at the 2009 First Hawaiian Auto Show sponsored by Motor Trend. Really loving all the TC's on here. Keep the pics coming. :biggrin: 









photo courtesy of eight08.net


----------



## R.O CUTTY (Aug 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ucechevy1965_@Jul 24 2009, 04:08 PM~14573689
> *It's been a minute since i lasted posted a pic of my TC.  This was taken at the 2009 First Hawaiian Auto Show sponsored by Motor Trend. Really loving all the TC's on here.  Keep the pics coming. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SupremePA (Nov 10, 2005)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...&#entry14558509


----------



## ucechevy1965 (Oct 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by R.O CUTTY_@Jul 24 2009, 05:33 PM~14574279
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks homie :biggrin: appreciate it!!!


----------



## MAC MINO (Dec 4, 2008)




----------



## white link 93 (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MAC MINO_@Jul 29 2009, 01:34 PM~14615550
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: uffin: :thumbsup:


----------



## lowrider 4 life (Nov 11, 2005)




----------



## R.O CUTTY (Aug 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowrider 4 life_@Jul 29 2009, 06:47 PM~14621112
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## dodgers_fan (Sep 29, 2006)

nice cars


----------



## white link 93 (Oct 27, 2004)

think on this???bad ps but you get idea and another pic gave me idea... maybe to for parts??


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MAC MINO_@Jul 29 2009, 01:34 PM~14615550
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DID YOU GET THAT BOX(SUBWOOFERS)BUILD?????WHATS SIZE THAM SUBS ARE 10" OR 12" THANKZ


----------



## white link 93 (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Jul 31 2009, 11:07 PM~14643016
> *DID YOU GET THAT BOX(SUBWOOFERS)BUILD?????WHATS SIZE THAM SUBS ARE 10" OR 12" THANKZ
> *



i can tell ya that if you want a box there it cant be taller than 14inchs if you want to keep the trunk rods and its 44inches between the rear cylinders .... i got sum 12' JL that are firing straight up into the back window... my box was 13"x 40" note gotta keep in mind of cylinder movement when 3 wheelin :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by white link 93_@Aug 3 2009, 06:00 PM~14662196
> *i can tell ya that if you want a box there it cant be taller than 14inchs if you want to keep the trunk rods and its 44inches between the rear cylinders .... i got sum 12' JL  that are firing straight up into the back window... my box was 13"x 40" note gotta keep in mind of cylinder movement when 3 wheelin :biggrin:
> *


THANKZ


----------



## OJ Hydraulics (Feb 23, 2006)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OJ Hydraulics_@Aug 3 2009, 05:59 PM~14662747
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## R.O CUTTY (Aug 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OJ Hydraulics_@Aug 3 2009, 03:59 PM~14662747
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 84juicedbox (Nov 2, 2008)

just got it back from the shop.


----------



## Y-TEE (May 8, 2006)

for sale or trade


----------



## excalibur (Mar 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by white link 93_@Jul 31 2009, 10:49 PM~14642870
> *think on this???bad ps but you get idea and another pic gave me idea... maybe to for parts??
> 
> 
> ...


could be really good or really bad. I like the photoshop though.


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 84juicedbox_@Aug 4 2009, 09:52 PM~14678203
> *just got it back from the shop.
> 
> 
> ...




nice


----------



## white link 93 (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by excalibur_@Aug 7 2009, 07:37 AM~14700919
> *could be really good or really bad.  I like the photoshop though.
> *



actully found a company in cali that makes a skirt for the 90-97 towncar :biggrin:


----------



## white link 93 (Oct 27, 2004)




----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by white link 93_@Jul 31 2009, 07:49 PM~14642870
> *think on this???bad ps but you get idea and another pic gave me idea... maybe to for parts??
> 
> 
> ...


honestly i think it looks gay in my opinion.

it goes from a nice looking luxury car to a delta 88 or a bonneville with those skirts


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

TTT


----------



## CHENTEX3 (Aug 31, 2005)

:420: :yes: uffin: :biggrin:


----------



## white link 93 (Oct 27, 2004)

so even done right??? let me here sum more opinions :0


----------



## JRO (May 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by white link 93_@Jul 31 2009, 10:49 PM~14642870
> *think on this???bad ps but you get idea and another pic gave me idea... maybe to for parts??
> 
> 
> ...


Bad idea. If the car could talk it would say "Look at me...I want to be a Fleetwood!"


----------



## alex75 (Jan 20, 2005)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## white link 93 (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JRO_@Aug 13 2009, 06:43 PM~14760939
> *Bad idea. If the car could talk it would say "Look at me...I want to be a Fleetwood!"
> *



have you ever seen a TC with skirts????


----------



## maniak2005 (Mar 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JRO_@Aug 13 2009, 06:43 PM~14760939
> *Bad idea. If the car could talk it would say "Look at me...I want to be a Fleetwood!"
> *


----------



## shoez86 (Jul 15, 2004)

Not hating but he's right you'd be giving all the caddy owners ammunition to call us wannabe's. The caddy has it's own look but nothing rides like a lincoln . I like your thoughts on customizing though but would center around the lincoln theme personally.


----------



## benz88 (Nov 23, 2007)

Not juiced yet. Waiting on my frame to get into the city so i can do work. :biggrin:


----------



## phatjoe0615 (Nov 2, 2007)

my linc from the shop. still aint done though


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## JRO (May 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by white link 93+Aug 13 2009, 09:48 PM~14762714-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## excalibur (Mar 8, 2006)

lol, JRO your not right. but yea, its does look like a wannabe fleet. and benz88, I need your grill. stat.


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowrider 4 life_@Jul 29 2009, 07:47 PM~14621112
> *
> 
> 
> ...


where did you find the chrome mirrors for the 95-97 towncar? i cant find thoses anywhere. i see em all over the place for the 90-94 but i got a 95. thanks


----------



## shoez86 (Jul 15, 2004)

benz88 looks real clean, me and my uso both have those grills and they are sharp. his is 93 mine is 91 but I just sent mine off for some more work to be done. About the mirrors I think the one's for those years you see are the chrome covers like on ebay. or maybe the 90-93's will fit.


----------



## lowrider 4 life (Nov 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Aug 16 2009, 06:45 AM~14782801
> *where did you find the chrome mirrors for the 95-97 towncar? i cant find thoses anywhere. i see em all over the place for the 90-94 but i got a 95. thanks
> *



mine's a 94  :biggrin:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)




----------



## benz88 (Nov 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by shoez86_@Aug 16 2009, 03:57 PM~14784743
> *benz88 looks real clean, me and my uso both have those grills and they are sharp.  his is 93 mine is 91 but I just sent mine off for some more work to be done.  About the mirrors I think the one's for those years you see are the chrome covers like on ebay.  or maybe the 90-93's will fit.
> *


thanks bro, its somewhat clean. It just got nailed with hail twice in 2 months, so i got to bring it into a shop for that.


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

MAN CAN'T WAIT 2 START FIXIN UP MY TOWN CARS.... ARE 14s OK FOR A 95 OR DO I HAVE 2 GRIND MY CALIPERS?


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

dam where's all da Lincoln homiez at?? I've got me 2 Town Cars a 95 and a 2000... Lets see some more pics post them up....


----------



## shoez86 (Jul 15, 2004)

I roll 14"s on mine so does my uso the car is big enuff to take it but some peeps are 13"s all day but like you said you gonna be grinding quite a bit of caliper for those.


----------



## white link 93 (Oct 27, 2004)




----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

O WELL 14s ON MY 2000 AND 13s ON MY 95 :biggrin:


----------



## BIGMANDO (Aug 8, 2005)

> ANY MORE PIX OF THIS ONE?


----------



## mrbg (Jan 6, 2004)

nice lincs!!!


----------



## mrbg (Jan 6, 2004)

nice


----------



## white link 93 (Oct 27, 2004)

thnks!!!!


----------



## Psycho631 (Jan 28, 2005)

my 96 :biggrin: 








[/IMG]








[/IMG]


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)




----------



## benz88 (Nov 23, 2007)

I'd love to know what color this is.


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

Does anybody have pics of Coach or Ostrich interiors on 95 - 97 Town Cars?


----------



## white link 93 (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by benz88_@Aug 30 2009, 02:31 AM~14924483
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i want to say pale yellow or pastel yellow


----------



## cdznutz42069 (Apr 8, 2003)

From yesterday...........


----------



## white link 93 (Oct 27, 2004)




----------



## lowrider 4 life (Nov 11, 2005)




----------



## benz88 (Nov 23, 2007)

spy shot of me in the last one. LOL


----------



## LUNALUNATICO817 (Apr 30, 2007)

_Here's a LiL Luv for my L.I.L. Homies...The Best Sunday in the Funk Town in a While! This is What IT's ALL ABOUT!_


----------



## mrbg (Jan 6, 2004)

yeahhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## wannahop (Apr 12, 2006)

this is my 95


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by wannahop_@Sep 13 2009, 02:33 AM~15064372
> *this is my 95
> 
> 
> ...


  singal pump homie????


----------



## THE MAJESTICS TX (Nov 13, 2005)

bump


----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## lincoln863 (Feb 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by javib760_@Sep 20 2009, 06:24 PM~15134435
> *
> 
> 
> ...


what size cylinders does this one have? 

what type of trailing arms on it?

how much coil?


----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

damn these some nice rides!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## white link 93 (Oct 27, 2004)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by javib760_@Sep 20 2009, 07:30 PM~15134488
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

do any of you homies have pics of your rides with the front drop......I need to get new springs in the front of my ride.....Im thinkinh about 4 ton yellows & cut 1 turn


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

CHENTEX3








are you fully lockup in this pic?????


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## white link 93 (Oct 27, 2004)

>





>





>





>





>





>





>





>





>





>





>





>





>





>



thats bout the every color of possibleties of a tc :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Sep 27 2009, 11:54 PM~15202772
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## San Diego 619 (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Sep 26 2009, 07:37 PM~15195347
> *
> 
> 
> ...



y would u put still chippin on your trunk :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak:


----------



## benz88 (Nov 23, 2007)

my hooptie


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## Psycho631 (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by white link 93_@Sep 22 2009, 09:21 PM~15157064
> *
> 
> 
> ...



what happen to this car, I used to see it at all the shows? Its been a few years now


----------



## benz88 (Nov 23, 2007)

UP. Ordered my juice the other day from BMH. Should be starting the wrap soon.


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## white link 93 (Oct 27, 2004)




----------



## CHENTEX3 (Aug 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Sep 25 2009, 11:17 AM~15184689
> *CHENTEX3
> 
> 
> ...



naw homie 








thats laid all the way down 









just lay and play :biggrin:


----------



## CHENTEX3 (Aug 31, 2005)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHENTEX3_@Oct 10 2009, 01:42 AM~15317252
> *
> thats laid all the way down
> 
> ...


BADASS FUCKIN PICTURE.....What size spring you have in the front If you dont mind me askin????


----------



## CHENTEX3 (Aug 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Oct 9 2009, 11:01 PM~15317452
> *BADASS FUCKIN PICTURE.....What size spring you have in the front If you dont mind me askin????
> *



4 1/2 ton :biggrin:


----------



## benz88 (Nov 23, 2007)

jesus that front must ride stiff haha. Looks like you need some new trailing arms.


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHENTEX3_@Oct 10 2009, 02:03 AM~15317478
> *4 1/2 ton    :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## mister mr. (May 5, 2009)

Right after I bought it.








Right after I bought it.








After I pinstriped it. Yeah, dirty because I had just drove thru the snow 2 days earlier.

















Color sanded off the pinstripes, then laid down new graphics, stripes and gold leaf.








Up close of pinstripes.








The mural I did on the hood.

All paint, graphics, pinstripes, gold leaf and mural were done by me.


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)

looks good


----------



## mister mr. (May 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SIDEKICK_@Oct 10 2009, 10:03 AM~15319148
> *looks  good
> *


Thanks bro. I'm actually getting ready to re-paint it again.


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mister mr._@Oct 10 2009, 10:05 AM~15319157
> *Thanks bro.  I'm actually getting ready to re-paint it again.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## SPOOON (Aug 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHENTEX3_@Oct 10 2009, 01:42 AM~15317252
> *naw homie
> 
> 
> ...


THAT S A BAD ASS LINCOLN HOMIE :thumbsup: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mister mr._@Oct 10 2009, 01:00 PM~15319132
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: Badass


----------



## benz88 (Nov 23, 2007)

whos car? anyone know what hes got in the back from suspension? 18's?


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

just a little something cuz i was bored and havent juiced anything in awhile


----------



## excalibur (Mar 8, 2006)

question for you lincoln guys. can you put 90 tc uppers on a 94 tc? I think so, just want to be sure.


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by javib760_@Sep 20 2009, 06:24 PM~15134439
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i love black lincolns :worship: :worship:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

my old 97 towncar
















and another 97 i got not to long ago.i need to finish it.im feeling lazy so dont know if i am.its for sale.


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

yes we got a caddy to.dont hate :biggrin:


----------



## CHI_TOWNZ_DUKE (Nov 1, 2007)

and thas how i plan on makin it look in the end...


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHI_TOWNZ_DUKE_@Oct 12 2009, 03:39 AM~15329816
> *
> 
> 
> ...


How did you do the dash like that...Is it east to take out the dash


----------



## CHI_TOWNZ_DUKE (Nov 1, 2007)

naw im sure its hard takin out tha dash homie ... i did a template made of cardboard for now, cuz i might have to drive this babey one last winter b4 i only have her as a summer ride wit pumps u know...chicago gets cold and snowy... so i move it a lil so this way i can defrost my windshield juz incase i do have to drive it this winter....so for now homie.....its cardboard in the same shape of the top half...i know itz a lazy way of doin it but fuck it ...imma rookie too.. lol


----------



## CHENTEX3 (Aug 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SPOOON_@Oct 10 2009, 12:18 PM~15319766
> *THAT S A BAD ASS LINCOLN HOMIE :thumbsup:  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *



:biggrin: thanks homie


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

*Sale Sale.I have alot of sets left*</span>
<span style=\'color:blue\'>*Any set of 4 chips and backings.45 bucks shipped.These are RAW Stainless.You can polish them or paint them.Whatever you like.*

Impala
Lincoln
Buick
New Caddy logo
Chevy bowtie
Old caddy logo and others coming as soon as i can sell these.

paypal is [email protected]


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by San Diego 619_@Sep 30 2009, 08:06 PM~15234205
> *y would u put still chippin on your trunk  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:
> *


thats the cars name :biggrin:


----------



## TYTE9D (May 22, 2007)

ttt


----------



## white link 93 (Oct 27, 2004)




----------



## CHENTEX3 (Aug 31, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## phatjoe0615 (Nov 2, 2007)

i have a fan shroud that i had painted kandy red and like a dumb ass i bought the wrong one :biggrin: well its painted kandy red hella shinny and looks great! call me or PM asking $50 or b.o and buyer pays for shipping :biggrin: fits 90-94 towncar


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

my hmies 85


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## benz88 (Nov 23, 2007)

decided when i was bored tonight to toss my buddies 22's beside mine. LOL


----------



## bluecutlass863 (Aug 7, 2005)




----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

got these for sale..looking for 120.00

one pair..brand new never used.


----------



## Mr.Ortiz (Apr 14, 2005)

candy red
96 linc. TC forsale $7,500.00

972.805.7609


----------



## Psycho631 (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Maverick_@Oct 28 2009, 11:07 AM~15491076
> *
> 
> 
> ...



what is it, battery hold down?


----------



## white link 93 (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Psycho631_@Oct 28 2009, 07:24 PM~15495685
> *what is it, battery hold down?
> *



PUMP tank backin plate :0 nicceeee if there were 3 em id be getting em :biggrin:


----------



## SIDESHOW™ (Sep 14, 2009)




----------



## RollinX151 (Nov 3, 2009)

97'


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

TTT


----------



## 81 Cutlass Supreme (Jun 17, 2007)

TTT


----------



## phatjoe0615 (Nov 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by phatjoe0615_@Oct 21 2009, 07:37 PM~15427631
> *i have a fan shroud that i had painted kandy red and like a dumb ass i bought the wrong one :biggrin: well its painted kandy red hella shinny and looks great! call me or PM asking $50 or b.o and buyer pays for shipping :biggrin:  fits 90-94 towncar
> 
> 
> ...


still for sale! askin $40 now :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Ortiz_@Oct 28 2009, 06:55 PM~15495371
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Did you buy the car from miami????


----------



## Danmenace (Dec 17, 2005)




----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Danmenace_@Nov 7 2009, 01:57 PM~15592456
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE!!


----------



## CHENTEX3 (Aug 31, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Danmenace_@Nov 7 2009, 03:57 PM~15592456
> *
> 
> 
> ...


is it gonna be inodessa this year...???


----------



## Danmenace (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RALPH_DOGG_@Nov 7 2009, 05:44 PM~15593634
> *is it gonna be inodessa this year...???
> *


Still trying to get the time off of work homie. Hopefully i can make it cuz i missed last year and it's a bad ass show. You gonna be there?


----------



## Mr. GOON (Oct 26, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Danmenace_@Nov 7 2009, 01:57 PM~15592456
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 nice :worship:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bluecutlass863_@Oct 27 2009, 12:44 AM~15478555
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MAC MINO_@Jul 7 2009, 09:40 AM~14401934
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SPOOON (Aug 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bluecutlass863_@Oct 27 2009, 03:44 AM~15478555
> *
> 
> 
> ...


badass homie :thumbsup:


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Jul 11 2008, 09:07 AM~11063302
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## CHI_TOWNZ_DUKE (Nov 1, 2007)




----------



## Psycho631 (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHI_TOWNZ_DUKE_@Nov 11 2009, 09:00 PM~15637254
> *
> 
> 
> ...



what size is that and what brand you puttin in?


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Danmenace_@Nov 7 2009, 08:23 PM~15593839
> *Still trying to get the time off of work homie.  Hopefully i can make it cuz i missed last year and it's a bad ass show.  You gonna be there?
> *


oh fa sho homie, fa sho...!!!


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHI_TOWNZ_DUKE_@Nov 11 2009, 09:00 PM~15637254
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## Mr.Ortiz (Apr 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Nov 6 2009, 06:31 PM~15586524
> *Did you buy the car from miami????
> *


Yes Sir, I think originally it came from MIA....


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

TTT


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Ortiz_@Nov 11 2009, 11:00 PM~15638509
> *Yes Sir, I think originally it came from MIA....
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## ~SIX DUSO~ (Jul 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bluecutlass863_@Oct 27 2009, 03:44 AM~15478555
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)




----------



## ELGORDO (Aug 15, 2008)

*SAN DIEGO TOWN 



JUST II LOWW C.C.*


----------



## ELGORDO (Aug 15, 2008)

*DOING BIG THINGS JUST II LOWW  *


----------



## CHI_TOWNZ_DUKE (Nov 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Psycho631_@Nov 11 2009, 06:13 PM~15637391
> *what size is that and what brand you puttin in?
> *




ima juz gonna leave it open like dat...im guna put on sum chrome trimmin all around the edge and have it open.....but i aint gonna take it out if it rains trust me lol i juz want it open so u can see the interior good when i finish it...and of course to do sumthin crazy haha


----------



## CHI_TOWNZ_DUKE (Nov 1, 2007)




----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

god damn thats a big hole


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)




----------



## bluecutlass863 (Aug 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SPOOON_@Nov 8 2009, 04:06 PM~15599082
> *badass homie :thumbsup:
> *


thax i'll post up more pics up soon


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ELGORDO_@Nov 13 2009, 10:39 PM~15659591
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Im loveing that green one...


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ELGORDO_@Nov 13 2009, 07:39 PM~15659591
> *
> 
> 
> ...


real nice rides seen them in person in august


----------



## ELGORDO (Aug 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SIDEKICK_@Nov 13 2009, 09:31 PM~15660549
> *real nice rides  seen  them in person  in august
> *




*THANKS HOMIE :biggrin: *


----------



## benz88 (Nov 23, 2007)




----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ELGORDO_@Nov 14 2009, 12:43 AM~15661972
> *THANKS HOMIE  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)

heres a pic


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)

1 more


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by benz88_@Nov 14 2009, 01:44 AM~15662149
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: NICE LINC!!


----------



## BIG L.A (Sep 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHI_TOWNZ_DUKE_@Nov 13 2009, 08:06 PM~15659818
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN WAS U READIN MY MIND WHEN U DID THIS SHIT IT LOOKS GOOD AND DIFFERENT TOO


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

One of the new ride's out in miami


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

lays low and gots a high lock up


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Nov 15 2009, 01:21 AM~15668127
> *lays low and gots a high lock up
> 
> 
> ...


you have 14's in the rear


----------



## benz88 (Nov 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lil_Jesse_@Nov 14 2009, 04:46 PM~15665646
> *:thumbsup: NICE LINC!!
> *


thanks. its my hooptie thats getting cut asap.


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Nov 14 2009, 10:32 PM~15668593
> *you have 14's in the rear
> *


 :yes:


----------



## blueouija (Apr 24, 2003)




----------



## CHI_TOWNZ_DUKE (Nov 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG L.A_@Nov 14 2009, 03:52 PM~15665695
> *DAMN WAS U READIN MY MIND WHEN U DID THIS SHIT IT LOOKS GOOD AND DIFFERENT TOO
> *



HAHA I SEEN HOW IT LOOKED WHEN I TOOK OUT THE HEADLINER TO DO SUM INTERIOR WORK U KNOW....SO I JUZ SAT INSIDE OF IT...AND THOUGHT AND THOUGHT REALLY HARD IF I SHOULD OR SHOULDNT BUT I SED FUCK IT! U LIVE ONCE AND THE GAME OF THIS LIFESTYLE OF LOWRIDING IS TO BE DIFFERENT IN A GOOD LOOKIN WAY...SO FUCK IT ....I DID IT AND I DONT REGRET IT FOR NADA..SURE ITS A BIG ASS HOLE LOL BUT ITz DIFFERENT AND PRETTY COO ... AND IT FEELS GOOD DRIVING WIT THAT CRAZY LOOK ON THE RIDE HAHA


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

TTT


----------



## BIG L.A (Sep 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHI_TOWNZ_DUKE_@Nov 15 2009, 05:56 PM~15673026
> *HAHA I SEEN HOW IT LOOKED WHEN I TOOK OUT THE HEADLINER TO DO SUM INTERIOR WORK U KNOW....SO I JUZ SAT INSIDE OF IT...AND THOUGHT AND THOUGHT REALLY HARD IF I SHOULD OR SHOULDNT BUT I SED FUCK IT! U LIVE ONCE AND THE GAME OF THIS LIFESTYLE OF LOWRIDING IS TO BE DIFFERENT IN A GOOD LOOKIN WAY...SO FUCK IT ....I DID IT AND I DONT REGRET IT FOR NADA..SURE ITS A BIG ASS HOLE LOL BUT ITz DIFFERENT AND PRETTY COO ... AND IT FEELS GOOD DRIVING WIT THAT CRAZY LOOK ON THE RIDE HAHA
> *


its ur car homie if u like it thats all that matters thats what i say


----------



## caddyboy (Sep 4, 2009)

if your intristed pm me


im asking $6000 or trade


----------



## caddyboy (Sep 4, 2009)

.. :wave: :wave:


----------



## CHENTEX3 (Aug 31, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## caddyboy (Sep 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@Nov 19 2009, 12:26 AM~15711583
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup:


----------



## TexasHeat806 (Aug 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@Nov 19 2009, 01:26 AM~15711583
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


your car is coming along real good homie


----------



## TexasHeat806 (Aug 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bluecutlass863_@Oct 27 2009, 01:44 AM~15478555
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  looks good


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ~Texas Hustle~_@Nov 19 2009, 08:32 AM~15713082
> *your car is coming along real good homie
> *


thanks man. im tryin.


----------



## caddyboy (Sep 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by caddyboy_@Nov 17 2009, 10:10 PM~15698519
> *if your intristed pm me
> im asking $6000 or trade
> 
> ...



price reduced $5500 for sale


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)




----------



## caddyboy (Sep 4, 2009)

ANY TOWN CAR FOR SALE OR TRADE IN MIAMI PM ME WIT PIKS AND DETAILS


----------



## benz88 (Nov 23, 2007)




----------



## natisfynest (Sep 23, 2008)

my towncar on 20's


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@Nov 19 2009, 12:26 AM~15711583
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## phatjoe0615 (Nov 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@Nov 19 2009, 01:26 AM~15711583
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


nice homie! :biggrin: mine is gonna look a little like that.


----------



## Mr.Ortiz (Apr 14, 2005)

1996
:biggrin:


----------



## TexasHeat806 (Aug 10, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## switch house #1 (Sep 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Oct 25 2009, 04:31 PM~15461988
> *my hmies 85
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## TexasHeat806 (Aug 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Cali Way_@May 28 2006, 08:03 AM~5508873
> *On The Streets Every Damn Day
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: nice three wheel


----------



## white link 93 (Oct 27, 2004)




----------



## henry97linc (Sep 22, 2009)

1997 towncar 90,000 mile clean in & out runs great
$2000 obo 
(786)260-5530


----------



## pitbull166 (Jul 16, 2008)

ttt


----------



## 93-96BIGBODY (Nov 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Ortiz_@Nov 27 2009, 06:26 PM~15800937
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 

Damn that looks hard!!Anymore pics?


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Ortiz_@Nov 27 2009, 07:26 PM~15800937
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  That thing is beautiful.


----------



## Mr.Ortiz (Apr 14, 2005)

Thanks homies......


----------



## Mr.Ortiz (Apr 14, 2005)

What size tires are you guys running??????


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Ortiz_@Dec 8 2009, 08:20 PM~15916122
> *What size tires are you guys running??????
> *


Im running 155/80/13 pep boys tires


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

One of the homie's ride.....His name on here is Happy33


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

Another towncar from miami


----------



## ericg (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ericg_@Dec 12 2009, 02:17 AM~15957109
> *so as some of u may know i wrecked my monte and while shes getting fixxed id thought i buy me a lincoln to work on so i found a 95 for cheap it runs good and strong but im guessin somethins wrong with the abs if im goin 15+ it breaks with no prob but when i slow down from about5-10 mph the pedals starting like pumping or getting pressure and it makes a loud noise that can be heard from the outside... anybody had the same prob or know how to fix it?? thanks
> *


----------



## Mr.Ortiz (Apr 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Dec 11 2009, 09:14 PM~15954903
> *One of the homie's ride.....His name on here is  Happy33
> 
> 
> ...


"nice" :biggrin:


----------



## Psycho631 (Jan 28, 2005)

post up those town car set ups :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Psycho631_@Dec 13 2009, 06:39 PM~15969335
> *post up those town car set ups :biggrin:
> *


 :angry: you crazy down here in mia no one realy like to show there setup...anywayz how you been


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## switch house #1 (Sep 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Dec 11 2009, 10:14 PM~15954903
> *One of the homie's ride.....His name on here is  Happy33
> 
> 
> ...


THAT'S A NICE RIDE


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Dec 18 2009, 01:01 PM~16021034
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Oh Yeah Im loving this one


----------



## CHI_TOWNZ_DUKE (Nov 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Dec 18 2009, 12:54 PM~16020962
> *
> 
> 
> ...



now thas wat im talkn bout


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)




----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

:dunno: just my daily.. I'd prefer it were juiced w/14s but I don't have the $ or resources for a frame swap right now...so 24s it is for now.


----------



## CHENTEX3 (Aug 31, 2005)

:420:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

TTT


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

Merry Christmas to everyone!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jan 2 2010, 11:35 PM~16165254
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## txlowlow (Dec 18, 2009)

kinda dirty :biggrin:


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

Lux Wpg


----------



## lowrider 4 life (Nov 11, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowrider 4 life_@Jan 4 2010, 08:34 PM~16185052
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## LowSider (May 18, 2003)

My photoshop take on a 2 dr Towncar. Just found it in some old files on my comp.


----------



## benz88 (Nov 23, 2007)

you need to move the rear wheel/trunk back more. its not long enough


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LowSider_@Jan 7 2010, 07:37 PM~16217851
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

TTT


----------



## benz88 (Nov 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LowSider_@Jan 7 2010, 06:37 PM~16217851
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i took yours and edited it abit quick, the roof/door was to long. made the trunk look small
before









after









not hating, you did a great job!


----------



## benz88 (Nov 23, 2007)

no its not juiced still. i have my 3pump BMH setup in the basement, i need to start working on the new frame for it. and its getting paint and a moon this spring too.
pump parts when i got them. :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by benz88_@Jan 13 2010, 10:32 PM~16282807
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowrider 4 life_@Jan 4 2010, 08:34 PM~16185052
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## LA CURA (Apr 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LowSider_@Jan 7 2010, 07:37 PM~16217851
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:worship: :worship:


----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## GoodTimesFL (Sep 6, 2007)

Whats a better way to put 13's on a 92' towncar without grinding the calipers?


----------



## 4DA702 (Feb 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GoodTimesFL_@Jan 17 2010, 09:48 PM~16321791
> *Whats a better way to put 13's on a 92' towncar without grinding the calipers?
> *


use spacers


----------



## 4DA702 (Feb 9, 2008)

Here is mine....


----------



## GoodTimesFL (Sep 6, 2007)

where culd I find those spacers?


----------



## primer665 (May 22, 2008)

hey i have a 93 lincoln town car i wanna do the 95-97 front end on what all needs changed? i know header panel but do i need hood,fenders and bumper?


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LowSider_@Jan 7 2010, 04:37 PM~16217851
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lowrider 4 life_@Jan 4 2010, 08:34 PM~16185052
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: NICE


----------



## Rocksolid420 (Aug 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lowridin IV Life_@Jan 4 2010, 06:18 PM~16183092
> *Lux Wpg
> 
> 
> ...


love that pic


----------



## ninty6 lincoln (May 11, 2009)

Half Shell Top Trim for 90-97 Towncars.
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=522194


----------



## lowrider 4 life (Nov 11, 2005)

TTT


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Rocksolid420_@Jan 19 2010, 06:45 PM~16343967
> *love that pic
> *


x2


----------



## San Diego 619 (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by benz88_@Oct 10 2009, 03:44 PM~15320647
> *
> 
> 
> ...


20"s


----------



## lowrider 4 life (Nov 11, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## benz88 (Nov 23, 2007)




----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Jan 23 2010, 12:09 AM~16383257
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## lowrider 4 life (Nov 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by benz88_@Jan 23 2010, 03:55 AM~16383613
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:biggrin:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## benz88 (Nov 23, 2007)

> [/quote
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by benz88_@Jan 23 2010, 01:55 AM~16383613
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice pic


----------



## GoodTimesFL (Sep 6, 2007)

Is it possible to put a 95-97 grill on a 92' towncar?


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Blown up 92 interior/engine parts. Lmk if u need it and ill let u know if i got it or if its worth a shit. Vvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvv
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=521593


----------



## Fathertime (Dec 16, 2009)

Fathertime








's 90 T.C. (Stylistics L.A.Chapter)


----------



## Fathertime (Dec 16, 2009)

My Homie F








 riday and Tweetie Bird


----------



## Fathertime (Dec 16, 2009)

FatherTi








:wow: me layinit low at home


----------



## lowrider 4 life (Nov 11, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

Nice pic


----------



## Fathertime (Dec 16, 2009)

The Lincoln Towncars of (Fathertime,Friday,Mike Jones) of The Stylistics
L.A.Chapter on New Years 2010 @ Sante Fe Dam Majestics Picnic :worship: :nicoderm:


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowrider 4 life_@Jan 29 2010, 04:40 PM~16454246
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## $mr blvd$ (Jan 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by lowrider 4 life_@Jan 29 2010, 05:40 PM~16454246
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Fathertime_@Jan 30 2010, 02:38 AM~16458047
> *
> 
> 
> ...











Nice rides...I like this one the most


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)




----------



## brn2hop (May 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by primer665_@Jan 19 2010, 08:09 AM~16337580
> *hey i have a 93 lincoln town car i wanna do the 95-97 front end on what all needs changed? i know header panel but do i need hood,fenders and bumper?
> *




x2........................ :dunno: :dunno: :run:


----------



## lowpro85 (Mar 11, 2006)




----------



## TROUBLESOME (Aug 5, 2006)

JUST FINISHED THIS WEEKEND WHAT YOU THINK....


----------



## brn2hop (May 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLESOME_@Feb 15 2010, 09:31 PM~16624260
> *JUST FINISHED THIS WEEKEND WHAT YOU THINK....
> 
> 
> ...


shit is nice................ :biggrin:


----------



## pitbull166 (Jul 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLESOME_@Feb 16 2010, 12:31 AM~16624260
> *JUST FINISHED THIS WEEKEND WHAT YOU THINK....
> 
> 
> ...


real nice.


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLESOME_@Feb 15 2010, 10:31 PM~16624260
> *JUST FINISHED THIS WEEKEND WHAT YOU THINK....
> 
> 
> ...


nice!!


----------



## lowrider 4 life (Nov 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLESOME_@Feb 16 2010, 12:31 AM~16624260
> *JUST FINISHED THIS WEEKEND WHAT YOU THINK....
> 
> 
> ...



:wow: looking good O.J :thumbsup:


----------



## TROUBLESOME (Aug 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by brn2hop+Feb 15 2010, 11:06 PM~16624846-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


THANKS FOR ALL THE PROPS FELLAS :biggrin:


----------



## BIGMANDO (Aug 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLESOME_@Feb 15 2010, 09:31 PM~16624260
> *JUST FINISHED THIS WEEKEND WHAT YOU THINK....
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: LOOKS GOOD!


----------



## CadillacRoyalty (Dec 26, 2003)

x2 lookin good


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLESOME_@Feb 15 2010, 10:31 PM~16624260
> *JUST FINISHED THIS WEEKEND WHAT YOU THINK....
> 
> 
> ...



Oh Yeah


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

dat linc looks good man,.,.why didnt u clip it,.?,.,.

good job either way man,.,.

how do i post dem pixs up,.,.?,.


----------



## TROUBLESOME (Aug 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by aphustle_@Feb 18 2010, 12:57 AM~16648816
> *dat linc looks good man,.,.why didnt u clip it,.?,.,.
> 
> good job either way man,.,.
> ...


I WAS BUT DIDNT FEEL LIKE GOING THREW NO HASTLE AND BESIDES THE CAR IS A TRIBUTE TO MY POPS WHO PASSED IN JUNE LAST YEAR AND I DIDNT WANT TO CHANGE IT TOO MUCH FROM WHAT HE HAD......BY SAN BERNADINO I WILL HAVE SOME SHIT ON THE TRUNK AND A MURAL ON THE HOOD AS A TRIBUTE TO HIM SO I WILL POST PICS AS I DO SHIT :biggrin:


----------



## brn2hop (May 13, 2009)

My new bitch......................GT RENO....................... :biggrin:


----------



## brn2hop (May 13, 2009)




----------



## lowpro85 (Mar 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by brn2hop_@Feb 19 2010, 02:46 PM~16662007
> *My new bitch......................GT RENO....................... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 I like that shit!! Keep it up Goodtimer :thumbsup:


----------



## TROUBLESOME (Aug 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by brn2hop_@Feb 19 2010, 12:08 PM~16662183
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN WE GOT A MEAN SWAP GAME GOIN WE JUST GOT A CAR WE BUILT BACK FROM A GOODTIMER HERE IN VEGAS AND NOW A GOODTIMER GOT AN OLD ROYALS CAR :biggrin: IF THEY HAVE TO GO SOMEWHERE GOODTIMES IS ONE PLACE I FEEL THEY WILL BE IN GOOD HANDS.....THAT CAR IS STILL HELLA CLEAN AND WAS BUILT OVER 10 YEARS AGO :biggrin:


----------



## TROUBLESOME (Aug 5, 2006)

ttt


----------



## brn2hop (May 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLESOME_@Feb 19 2010, 01:47 PM~16663433
> *DAMN WE GOT A MEAN SWAP GAME GOIN WE JUST GOT A CAR WE BUILT BACK FROM A GOODTIMER HERE IN VEGAS AND NOW A GOODTIMER GOT AN OLD ROYALS CAR :biggrin: IF THEY HAVE TO GO SOMEWHERE GOODTIMES IS ONE PLACE I FEEL THEY WILL BE IN GOOD HANDS.....THAT CAR IS STILL HELLA CLEAN AND WAS BUILT OVER 10 YEARS AGO :biggrin:
> *



:biggrin: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :naughty: :naughty:


----------



## 4DA702 (Feb 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by brn2hop_@Feb 19 2010, 11:46 AM~16662007
> *My new bitch......................GT RENO....................... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Im glad the car went to a good home. Looking good Guero :thumbsup:


----------



## ch1va (Jan 8, 2010)




----------



## brn2hop (May 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 4DA702_@Feb 20 2010, 08:42 PM~16674284
> *Im glad the car went to a good home. Looking good Guero :thumbsup:
> *


thnx bro........car is in good hands...............you do any mods to the caddy yet..........


----------



## 4DA702 (Feb 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by brn2hop_@Feb 20 2010, 11:58 PM~16675475
> *thnx bro........car is in good hands...............you do any mods to the caddy yet..........
> *


I put an alpine cd player thats about it. Looking for a castle grill just to change it up.


----------



## brn2hop (May 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 4DA702_@Feb 21 2010, 11:38 AM~16678452
> *I put an alpine cd player thats about it. Looking for a castle grill just to change it up.
> *


koo............yea it was in need of that stereo....................... :biggrin:


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

my daily 97 linc, nothing compared to dat

blue linc but fucc it.

2 pumps 5 batts zero wieght ,,kickin it daily


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ch1va_@Feb 20 2010, 10:44 PM~16674861
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## brn2hop (May 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by aphustle_@Feb 21 2010, 07:05 PM~16682060
> *my daily 97 linc, nothing compared to dat
> 
> blue linc but fucc it.
> ...


clean set up...how you posten 3s....................... :wow:


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

to do dat 3 

just put in a strong ass bridge

and sum 16" strokes and chain it up and u will hav

ur 3 lik thiss


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

can sumone tell me how to put up 

videos,.,.?

i wanna put the video of my linc doin dat 3 on the freeway

and another shown how my lincon be comin down

da 3 with my alarm remot control


----------



## cadillaccadi (Jan 31, 2008)




----------



## SPOOON (Aug 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLESOME_@Feb 16 2010, 01:31 AM~16624260
> *JUST FINISHED THIS WEEKEND WHAT YOU THINK....
> 
> 
> ...


THAT BITCH IS BAD ASS LOVIN THE COLOR COMBO :thumbsup:


----------



## hwdsfinest (Sep 30, 2008)

watson call me


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by aphustle_@Feb 22 2010, 05:55 AM~16686239
> *to do dat 3
> 
> just put in a strong ass bridge
> ...


damn thankz alot for this info!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hwdsfinest_@Feb 22 2010, 09:04 PM~16691740
> *watson call me
> *


 :biggrin: ok


----------



## TROUBLESOME (Aug 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SPOOON_@Feb 22 2010, 04:51 PM~16691051
> *THAT BITCH IS BAD ASS LOVIN THE COLOR COMBO :thumbsup:
> *


THANKS HOMIE I APPRECIATE IT :biggrin:


----------



## DAWA70CUTTY (Feb 2, 2005)

HERES SOME UPDATES...


----------



## white link 93 (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by aphustle_@Feb 22 2010, 05:55 AM~16686239
> *to do dat 3
> 
> just put in a strong ass bridge
> ...



mines the same :biggrin: fyi anything higher and you wont have a rear lower qtr panel


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DAWA70CUTTY_@Feb 23 2010, 05:55 PM~16702453
> *HERES SOME UPDATES...
> 
> 
> ...


looks better with 13's homie...!!!
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

koo shyte white linc  

hav u driven it on da freeway yet on da 3


people flip out,.,. :biggrin:


----------



## white link 93 (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by aphustle_@Feb 24 2010, 12:07 AM~16706137
> *koo shyte white linc
> 
> hav u driven it on da freeway yet on da 3
> ...



for a minute only to clown a dunk ryder :biggrin:


----------



## lowrider 4 life (Nov 11, 2005)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

ttt


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowrider 4 life_@Feb 25 2010, 08:23 PM~16727237
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## GRodriguez (Dec 13, 2005)

To The Top


----------



## lowrider 4 life (Nov 11, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## GRodriguez (Dec 13, 2005)

*A NOT MINE BUT IT CLEAN THOUGH, AND A GOOD PRICE  *

http://orangecounty.craigslist.org/ctd/1632718620.html


----------



## CHENTEX3 (Aug 31, 2005)

TTMT 4 THE TOWCARS :420: :yes: uffin: :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## STCC92LINCOLN (Mar 14, 2010)




----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

:wow:


----------



## Mixteco (Apr 3, 2006)

*
Anybody know how much paint it takes to paint one of these box lincolns?

I wanna repaint it the stock color...its the same color as ralph doggs...

I love that color...



*


----------



## LILPHATANDLOVINGIT (Jan 31, 2009)

ttt


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## RareClass (Feb 6, 2010)

LUJO MEXICANO FROM RARECLASS


----------



## RollinX151 (Nov 3, 2009)

My 97'


----------



## excalibur (Mar 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 15 2010, 10:34 PM~16900299
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I dont give a fuck, that looks good as hell.
what size wheels, 20?


----------



## Hustle Town (Oct 31, 2008)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by excalibur_@Mar 18 2010, 08:20 AM~16925307
> *I dont give a fuck, that looks good as hell.
> what size wheels, 20?
> *


20x8.5 with 245/40r20 vogues


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

:cheesy:


----------



## CHENTEX3 (Aug 31, 2005)

:420: :biggrin:


----------



## alex75 (Jan 20, 2005)

thats nice. i like the patterns


----------



## .TERRY. (Nov 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CHENTEX3_@Mar 19 2010, 01:31 AM~16934722
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looks good Chente :biggrin:


----------



## CHENTEX3 (Aug 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by .TERRY._@Mar 19 2010, 11:25 AM~16937563
> *looks good Chente :biggrin:
> *




:biggrin: thanks big homie


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)




----------



## Psycho631 (Jan 28, 2005)

UP  

any trunk pics with hydros and music?


----------



## CHI_TOWNZ_DUKE (Nov 1, 2007)

http://vids.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseacti...deoid=103722788
A QUICK LLIL VIDEO OF MY SLUGGA


----------



## delam13 (Apr 5, 2008)

heres my 1992 towncar sitting on 520 14 4 ply original white wall.
out of guadalupe califas.


theres alot of nice lincoln outhere.. 
mines all stock


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)




----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)




----------



## delam13 (Apr 5, 2008)

those rsome nice looking rides i need some stripes on mine


----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

Anybody got a 95 to 97 town car for sale?don't need to b cut.anywhere 200 miles near LA ill pick up.asap.thanks


----------



## white link 93 (Oct 27, 2004)

GOT A EXTRA SET (BRAND NEW) :biggrin:$70.00 BUCKS PLUS SHIPPING


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## Latin Thug (Jan 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by white link 93_@Mar 22 2010, 07:07 PM~16965704
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Damn just spent my bread on some other shit, but if I get save a little in a week or so I may take'em. Keep us/me posted if you do sell, thanks!


----------



## delam13 (Apr 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by white link 93_@Mar 22 2010, 05:07 PM~16965704
> *
> 
> 
> ...


im looking for some light grey right and left floor mats for my ride if anybody outthere has some let me know.. gracias


----------



## white link 93 (Oct 27, 2004)

ttt
:biggrin:


----------



## GATO NEGRO (Jul 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hustle Town_@Mar 18 2010, 09:26 AM~16925994
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## CHENTEX3 (Aug 31, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

Well, despite hours of grinding and smoothing on these things, im putting them up for sale...

These a arms are roughly 30 pounds a piece.. They are wrapped front, back, top and bottom. 

I paid 400 to chrome these. the chromer put these on the sanding belt a little bit too much, so theres a few pits on the sides and bottom. he wanted 500, and i got him down to 4. :uh: 

I know i wont get 400 for these, but make an offer. Ill ship anywhere..

These are perfect for double pumped lincolns, or any lincoln who isnt fucking around. These will last you forever thats why i built them that way.. 





































Heres the pits...


----------



## SH4RKZ (Mar 20, 2009)

my 92 town car


----------



## brn2hop (May 13, 2009)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## white link 93 (Oct 27, 2004)

ttt










brand new still in box i ordered me a set they sent two :biggrin: 50 bucks + shipping


----------



## ericg (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by white link 93_@Mar 29 2010, 01:48 PM~17034665
> *ttt
> 
> 
> ...


where can i find them for my 95?


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

My hooptie. :biggrin: 








It's my daily so I wanted to keep it simple.


----------



## BigPoppaPump (Aug 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Mar 29 2010, 08:48 PM~17036836
> *My hooptie. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 

HOLY SHIT!! Looks just like mine. Just sold it today... :happysad:


























































































I kinda liked the setup. I could still use most of the trunk. I put the setup together from spare parts I had from my Impala & old Buick. Not bad for a free setup i guess. :biggrin:


----------



## white link 93 (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ericg_@Mar 29 2010, 05:17 PM~17034907
> *where can i find them for my 95?
> *



try ebay thats where i got mine :biggrin:


----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

Just got me a 1997 town car.Anybody with 10batt street drivable better watch out!..............jk.but yeah hopefully ill b ready for the 4th of july.


----------



## MalibuLou (Dec 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Mar 30 2010, 11:09 PM~17052270
> *Just got me a 1997 town car.Anybody with 10batt street drivable better watch out!..............jk.but yeah hopefully ill b ready for the 4th of july.
> *



my 95 frame gonna be 10 batts single gate home boy :biggrin:


----------



## BABYGIRL LA RIDER (Feb 20, 2008)

ALMOST READY!....


----------



## BIG D (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@Mar 26 2010, 12:09 AM~17004419
> *Well, despite hours of grinding and smoothing on these things, im putting them up for sale...
> 
> These a arms are roughly 30 pounds a piece.. They are wrapped front, back, top and bottom.
> ...


Still got these? If so, let's talk a deal


----------



## mister mr. (May 5, 2009)

Panty Puller out of Northern Nevada coming soon.....


----------



## second 2none eddie (Dec 20, 2009)




----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

:cheesy:


----------



## second 2none eddie (Dec 20, 2009)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

Before the photoshoot


----------



## BrandonMajestics (Mar 18, 2010)

[/quote]


----------



## STEP UR GAME UP (Sep 12, 2007)




----------



## STEP UR GAME UP (Sep 12, 2007)




----------



## JIMMIE_619_RIGG (Apr 15, 2010)

WUT UP THIS IS JUST A COUPLE PICS OF MY SHYT... IM STILL GONNA REPAINT IT ...


----------



## JIMMIE_619_RIGG (Apr 15, 2010)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

TTT


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STEP UR GAME UP_@Apr 15 2010, 01:04 AM~17199056
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Apr 15 2010, 10:06 AM~17201151
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## lowrider 4 life (Nov 11, 2005)




----------



## EL Monte (May 8, 2009)




----------



## EL Monte (May 8, 2009)




----------



## EL Monte (May 8, 2009)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowrider 4 life_@Apr 18 2010, 12:16 AM~17224695
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## excalibur (Mar 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EL Monte+Apr 19 2010, 02:47 PM~17237331-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


big brother, lil brother.


----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowrider 4 life_@Apr 17 2010, 10:16 PM~17224695
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i waas thinkin of puttin a 3rd brake light also.lokks tight


----------



## CadillacRoyalty (Dec 26, 2003)

wifes shit...


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CadillacRoyalty_@Apr 20 2010, 10:53 PM~17255674
> *wifes shit...
> 
> 
> ...


  :thumbsup: :thumbsup: Coming together Nicely


----------



## CadillacRoyalty (Dec 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CUZICAN_@Apr 20 2010, 11:57 PM~17255701
> *  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  Coming together Nicely
> *


 thanks Mayne we tryin :cheesy:


----------



## excalibur (Mar 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CadillacRoyalty_@Apr 21 2010, 01:53 AM~17255674
> *wifes shit...
> 
> 
> ...


havent seen this one in a while. coming together nicely.


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CadillacRoyalty_@Apr 20 2010, 10:53 PM~17255674
> *wifes shit...
> 
> 
> ...


nice


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CadillacRoyalty_@Apr 21 2010, 01:53 AM~17255674
> *wifes shit...
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## 95 TOWN (Dec 16, 2009)




----------



## 95 TOWN (Dec 16, 2009)




----------



## 95 TOWN (Dec 16, 2009)




----------



## 95 TOWN (Dec 16, 2009)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=537501


----------



## IMPRESSIVEPRESIDEN (Dec 15, 2008)

HERE'S MY LINCOLN POSTED UP AT THE TAMPA LOWRIDER SHOW.


----------



## ErickaNjr (Jul 16, 2008)

this is a no affection car club town car


----------



## CJAY (Jan 19, 2009)

Here's a quick shot of the pattern on my roof and side. should be all done this week. also you'll see one of the door jams i already posted. let me know what you think.


----------



## ericg (Jul 18, 2007)

need some help guys well i locked up my motor last week and i know im gonna need a new engine and i was just wondering what years and models would clip right back into my 95? any help in appreciated thanks


----------



## ericg (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ericg_@Apr 30 2010, 06:41 AM~17349744
> *need some help guys well i locked up my motor last week and i know im gonna need a new engine and i was just wondering what years and models would clip right back into my 95? any help in appreciated thanks
> *


???


----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by MalibuLou_@Mar 31 2010, 05:00 PM~17057751
> *my 95 frame gonna be 10 batts single gate home boy  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: LET PLAY.I JUST GOT ME A ROLLIN CHASIS AND IM ABOUT TO WRAPI IT.


----------



## .TERRY. (Nov 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Apr 30 2010, 05:17 PM~17354973
> *:biggrin:
> :biggrin: LET PLAY.I JUST GOT ME A ROLLIN CHASIS AND IM ABOUT TO WRAPI IT.
> *


 :0


----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

:0 :0


> _Originally posted by .TERRY._@Apr 30 2010, 09:52 PM~17356202
> *:0
> *


 :0


----------



## .TERRY. (Nov 17, 2009)

:0 :0 


> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Apr 30 2010, 08:01 PM~17356286
> *:0  :0
> :0
> *


 :0


----------



## RollinX151 (Nov 3, 2009)




----------



## CHENTEX3 (Aug 31, 2005)




----------



## .TERRY. (Nov 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CHENTEX3_@May 3 2010, 10:34 PM~17383202
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## thephatlander (Nov 27, 2004)

TTT


----------



## thephatlander (Nov 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by IMPRESSIVEPRESIDEN_@Apr 26 2010, 07:24 AM~17304221
> *HERE'S MY LINCOLN POSTED UP AT THE TAMPA LOWRIDER SHOW.
> 
> 
> ...



More pictures of this one!! Thats a badass paintjob!


----------



## CadillacRoyalty (Dec 26, 2003)

bump for lincs!!!


----------



## SWITCHMAN84 (Jan 13, 2009)

car name..Rollin Green


----------



## SWITCHMAN84 (Jan 13, 2009)

car name: Rollin Green


----------



## SWITCHMAN84 (Jan 13, 2009)

car name: Rollin Green


----------



## lowrider 4 life (Nov 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Apr 21 2010, 12:20 AM~17255334
> *i waas thinkin of puttin a 3rd brake light also.lokks tight
> *



thanks :biggrin:


----------



## lowrider 4 life (Nov 11, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305+Apr 15 2010, 10:06 AM~17201151-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHMAN84_@May 11 2010, 02:54 AM~17450887
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  :biggrin:


----------



## ericg (Jul 18, 2007)

wat i gotta do to run 13s on my new 97? just spacers should be good right??


----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## Q-DEVILLE (Apr 12, 2010)




----------



## TexasHeat806 (Aug 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by EL Monte+Apr 19 2010, 12:47 PM~17237331-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: love how they lay


----------



## TexasHeat806 (Aug 10, 2009)

does anyone have a driver side park light for sale for a 95-97 model


----------



## 81 Cutlass Supreme (Jun 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by keola808_@May 14 2010, 09:07 AM~17487815
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*
POST MORE PICS OF THIS CAR AND ENGINE*


----------



## RollinX151 (Nov 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by keola808_@May 14 2010, 10:07 AM~17487815
> *
> 
> 
> ...



You can probably look it up it was in the lowrider Magazine


----------



## Q-DEVILLE (Apr 12, 2010)

TTT


----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

TTT for the lincolns.my frame almost done.soon ill post pics.


----------



## ivan619 (Dec 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHMAN84_@May 10 2010, 11:54 PM~17450887
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i like it!


----------



## SWITCHMAN84 (Jan 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ivan619_@May 18 2010, 12:46 AM~17524299
> *i like it!
> *



THANKS...


----------



## SWITCHMAN84 (Jan 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@May 12 2010, 04:38 PM~17468981
> *  :biggrin:
> *


THANKS.. MUCH LOVE


----------



## EL Monte (May 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ~Texas Hustle~_@May 15 2010, 09:10 AM~17497958
> *:thumbsup:  love how they lay
> *


 thx g


----------



## ~SIX DUSO~ (Jul 27, 2004)

:biggrin: [SIZE=14]TTT[/SIZE]


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHMAN84_@May 18 2010, 06:00 PM~17530345
> *THANKS.. MUCH LOVE
> *


Anytime


----------



## 95 TOWN (Dec 16, 2009)




----------



## Y-TEE (May 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CJAY_@Apr 27 2010, 06:38 AM~17315924
> *Here's a quick shot of the pattern on my roof and side. should be all done this week. also you'll see one of the door jams i already posted. let me know what you think.
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Y-TEE (May 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ericg_@Apr 30 2010, 06:41 AM~17349744
> *need some help guys well i locked up my motor last week and i know im gonna need a new engine and i was just wondering what years and models would clip right back into my 95? any help in appreciated thanks
> *


ALL OF THE 4.6L ARE THE SAME. YOU MIGHT HAVE TO CHANGE THE INTAKE MANIFOLD AND PROBABLY A COUPLE OF SENSORS....I HAVE A MOTOR OUT OF A 2001 IN MY 94


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by keola808_@May 14 2010, 08:17 AM~17487885
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats nice bro


----------



## Y-TEE (May 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BABYGIRL LA RIDER_@Mar 31 2010, 05:11 PM~17058631
> *ALMOST READY!....
> 
> 
> ...


OK OK!!!!!!! I SEE U BABYGIRL.....LINCOLN IS LOOKIN NICE :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## El Greengo (Jun 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Big Butch C_@Jan 23 2003, 07:16 AM~421697
> *:0
> *


 :0


----------



## El Greengo (Jun 16, 2009)

:wow:


> _Originally posted by Big Butch C_@Jan 23 2003, 07:27 AM~421716
> *:cheesy:
> *


----------



## El Greengo (Jun 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Big Butch C_@Mar 21 2003, 05:22 PM~562939
> *purrteey :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## IMPRESSIVEPRESIDEN (Dec 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by thephatlander_@May 10 2010, 12:43 PM~17442609
> *More pictures of this one!! Thats a badass paintjob!
> *


THANKS HOMIE. HERES A COUPLE MORE PICS.


----------



## thephatlander (Nov 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by IMPRESSIVEPRESIDEN_@May 26 2010, 06:59 AM~17608872
> *THANKS HOMIE. HERES A COUPLE MORE PICS.
> 
> 
> ...



Phat ass ride homie!!


----------



## white link 93 (Oct 27, 2004)




----------



## IMPRESSIVEPRESIDEN (Dec 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by thephatlander_@May 27 2010, 04:35 PM~17623282
> *Phat ass ride homie!!
> *


THANKS HOMIE. :biggrin:


----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by keola808_@Jun 1 2010, 03:05 PM~17666425
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## excalibur (Mar 8, 2006)

not much, but heres mine.


----------



## brn2hop (May 13, 2009)




----------



## i rep (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Jun 1 2010, 10:41 PM~17671153
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i road that three till tha tire went flat that day i say about 10 miles :biggrin:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

hey i got a question about changing out a window motor on the back passenger side door. ive never messed with that before so is it real simple to do? any help/suggestions would be greatly appreciated


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)




----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by brn2hop_@Jun 2 2010, 10:33 PM~17680704
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i like that shade of blue.. looks sexy on the car


----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by excalibur_@Jun 2 2010, 07:24 PM~17678703
> *not much, but heres mine.
> 
> 
> ...


Are those clear lense tail lights?if they are I realy need some ASAP!


----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by i rep_@Jun 3 2010, 11:51 AM~17685811
> *i road that three till tha tire went flat that day i say about 10 miles :biggrin:
> *


"fuck a car no matter what it is i swang my shit fuck a lay & play trailer queen ride them like 2day is ur last day behind tha wheel"

YOU GOT MY UPMOST RESPIZZECT HOMIE! MY THOUGHTS *EXACTLY*_! THASS WUSSUP! :biggrin:_


----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Jun 5 2010, 05:42 PM~17704596
> *Are those clear lense tail lights?if they are I realy need some ASAP!
> *


Sup Ne? How u been homie? Aint talkin to u in a hot one potna!


----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by i rep_@Jun 3 2010, 11:51 AM~17685811
> *i road that three till tha tire went flat that day i say about 10 miles :biggrin:
> *


Was it stuck? Dead batts?


----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE_@Jun 5 2010, 06:49 PM~17704645
> *Sup Ne? How u been homie? Aint talkin to u in a hot one potna!
> *


NOT MUCH,TRYING TO FINISH THIS LINCOLN.SHOOTIN FOR 4TH OF JULY.


----------



## excalibur (Mar 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Jun 5 2010, 08:42 PM~17704596
> *Are those clear lense tail lights?if they are I realy need some ASAP!
> *


U cant buy them. you gotta make them. :biggrin: (its really easy!)


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by excalibur_@Jun 5 2010, 09:13 PM~17705402
> *U cant buy them. you gotta make them.  :biggrin:  (its really easy!)
> *


how easy? they look clean as hell


----------



## TexasHeat806 (Aug 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Jun 6 2010, 12:05 AM~17706734
> *how easy? they look clean as hell
> *


break the red plastic off and get u some red light bulbs


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

Ill post some of the towncar's that i have....!


----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~Texas Hustle~_@Jun 7 2010, 08:17 AM~17715127
> *break the red plastic off and get u some red light bulbs
> *


Have try that


----------



## TexasHeat806 (Aug 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Jun 7 2010, 01:34 PM~17717812
> *Have try that
> *


i did a pair a while back but never put them on the car


----------



## white link 93 (Oct 27, 2004)




----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~Texas Hustle~_@Jun 7 2010, 02:32 PM~17718325
> *i did a pair a while back but never put them on the car
> *


So when you break off the red lense,does it have a gap from the crome strip and the clear lense?


----------



## lowrider 4 life (Nov 11, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## ghettodreams (Mar 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CHENTEX3_@May 4 2010, 01:34 AM~17383202
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## white link 93 (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Jun 7 2010, 10:10 PM~17721329
> *So when you break off the red lense,does it have a gap from the crome strip and the clear lense?
> *


yep..... looks broken to me but i like em color matched :biggrin:


----------



## TexasHeat806 (Aug 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Jun 7 2010, 08:10 PM~17721329
> *So when you break off the red lense,does it have a gap from the crome strip and the clear lense?
> *


yea theres a gap. shit if you can try and hit up a junkyard sometimes theres lincs there with cracked lights. you can finish breaking off the red plastic and if you like how it looks get em if not just leave em there


----------



## TexasHeat806 (Aug 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Who Productions_@Jun 7 2010, 12:45 PM~17717346
> *Ill post some of the towncar's that i have....!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## i rep (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE_@Jun 5 2010, 05:48 PM~17704639
> *"fuck a car no matter what it is i swang my shit fuck a lay & play trailer queen ride them like 2day is ur last day behind tha wheel"
> 
> YOU GOT MY UPMOST RESPIZZECT HOMIE! MY THOUGHTS EXACTLY! THASS WUSSUP! :biggrin:
> *


_
:thumbsup:_


----------



## i rep (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE_@Jun 5 2010, 05:50 PM~17704648
> *Was it stuck? Dead batts?
> *


had jus got it bak into town from the paint shop so i felt like gettn a ticket :biggrin: but i didnt see one cop for tha hole ride "man that was a good day" :biggrin:


----------



## shoez86 (Jul 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Who Productions_@Jun 7 2010, 12:45 PM~17717346
> *Ill post some of the towncar's that i have....!
> 
> 
> ...



love how the red canvas top looks on this lincoln was going to do the same thing to mine cuz the white is hell to keep clean. do you remember name of material or manufacturer? thanks in advance uso. Joe


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

I just take the photos...thats not my car....LOL...! One more for you boys...!


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

got a problem maybe some of yall can help me figure out whats wrong.. 


ok heres whats going on.. sometimes the AC works just fine and other times it'll stop blowing air through the AC vents and blow out of the defroster vents. so ill have to turn it off, wait a min and turn it back on and it works just fine. and sometimes when iam going up hill or speeding up, the AC will stop blowing until i let go of the gas pedal then it starts blowing again. any ideas on what could be causing this? thanks


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Jun 10 2010, 07:19 PM~17752904
> *got a problem maybe some of yall can help me figure out whats wrong..
> ok heres whats going on.. sometimes the AC works just fine and other times it'll stop blowing air through the AC vents and blow out of the defroster vents. so ill have to turn it off, wait a min and turn it back on and it works just fine. and sometimes when iam going up hill or speeding up, the AC will stop blowing until i let go of the gas pedal then it starts blowing again. any ideas on what could be causing this? thanks
> *


----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## kold187um (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 95 TOWN_@Apr 25 2010, 06:19 PM~17298253
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE


----------



## excalibur (Mar 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Jun 10 2010, 09:19 PM~17752904
> *got a problem maybe some of yall can help me figure out whats wrong..
> ok heres whats going on.. sometimes the AC works just fine and other times it'll stop blowing air through the AC vents and blow out of the defroster vents. so ill have to turn it off, wait a min and turn it back on and it works just fine. and sometimes when iam going up hill or speeding up, the AC will stop blowing until i let go of the gas pedal then it starts blowing again. any ideas on what could be causing this? thanks
> *


what year? sounds like either the control head or a blend door issue.


----------



## thephatlander (Nov 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by keola808_@Jun 11 2010, 09:28 AM~17759503
> *
> 
> 
> ...



NICE!! Needs some more pics


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

TTT

damn i really miss mine...

:tears: :angel: :tears:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by excalibur_@Jun 12 2010, 05:15 PM~17769333
> *what year?  sounds like either the control head or a blend door issue.
> *


its a 95 bro 

yea some people been telling me its the blend door and other people been telling me i have a leak in the vacuum somewhere. so i wanted to ask you guys with town cars and see what yall think or if anyone else has ever had this problem before..


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RALPH_DOGG_@Jun 13 2010, 09:09 AM~17773232
> *TTT
> 
> damn i really miss mine...
> ...


damn i just seen your youtube video :tears: i fuckin love that grill you had on it. heres a pic of my 1st lincoln 










to this :tears: 











old ass man ran a stop sign and got me .. :angry:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

TTT


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Jun 13 2010, 11:13 AM~17773510
> *its a 95 bro
> 
> yea some people been telling me its the blend door and other people been telling me i have a leak in the vacuum somewhere. so i wanted to ask you guys with town cars and see what yall think or if anyone else has ever had this problem before..
> *


do a self diagnostic test on it, it'll tell you what's wrong with it...!!!


----------



## IMPRESSIVEPRESIDEN (Dec 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by shoez86_@Jun 8 2010, 08:25 PM~17730993
> *love how the red canvas top looks on this lincoln was going to do the same thing to mine cuz the white is hell to keep clean.  do you remember name of material or manufacturer?  thanks in advance uso.  Joe
> *


THATS CHUCKY'S CAR FROM USO ORLANDO


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## IMPRESSIVEPRESIDEN (Dec 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by keola808_@Jun 11 2010, 01:28 PM~17759503
> *
> 
> 
> ...


this bish is clean as hell.


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Jun 19 2010, 10:46 AM~17832100
> *
> 
> 
> ...


badass!!!


----------



## excalibur (Mar 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Jun 19 2010, 01:42 PM~17832077
> *
> 
> 
> ...


SLAM THAT BISH! that will look clean as hell on the ground!


----------



## CadillacRoyalty (Dec 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CadillacRoyalty_@Apr 20 2010, 11:53 PM~17255674
> *wifes shit...
> 
> 
> ...



mo pics! :biggrin:


----------



## gusgus (Dec 14, 2009)




----------



## rahjmh2 (Feb 22, 2006)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...opic=547612&hl=


----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

Has anybody changed the original 97 town car mirrors to 91-94 crome mirrors.I notice the wireing in different and the 97 has 1 bolt from the outside and 1 from the inside and 91-84has both nuts from the inside.any imfo will work,THNX.


----------



## phatjoe0615 (Nov 2, 2007)

this is Paradise. Rims painted kandy red and car candy red and so are all the engine parts, i did red suede headliner and door panels and red carpet. got a homie who is gonna do some pin strips soon. 

not to where i want yet but a working progress


----------



## phatjoe0615 (Nov 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CadillacRoyalty_@Jun 20 2010, 08:19 PM~17841078
> *mo pics! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



the wifey's car is nice as hell bro. Good shit :biggrin:


----------



## CadillacRoyalty (Dec 26, 2003)

what up Jose!! thanks bro i'll let her know.. your linc is comming together hard too bro. :thumbsup:


----------



## phatjoe0615 (Nov 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CadillacRoyalty_@Jun 23 2010, 10:39 PM~17871869
> *what up Jose!! thanks bro i'll let her know.. your linc is comming together hard too bro.  :thumbsup:
> *


thanks bro. if u ever hit the 651 let me know :biggrin:


----------



## benz88 (Nov 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Jun 19 2010, 12:44 PM~17832089
> *
> 
> 
> ...


there were abunch of this chick and car. Any idea where they are? lol


----------



## ericg (Jul 18, 2007)




----------



## benz88 (Nov 23, 2007)




----------



## brn2hop (May 13, 2009)




----------



## lowpro85 (Mar 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by brn2hop_@Jun 29 2010, 10:54 PM~17921451
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: GT Hopefully Ill be postin mines in a couple of days


----------



## Koolaid (Jan 25, 2004)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Koolaid_@Jun 30 2010, 01:42 PM~17926659
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 What happend to this car??????


----------



## BIG L.A (Sep 22, 2006)

STILL GOT WORK TO DO


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)




----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)




----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

*Hey Homies....

My boy is looking for a front seat for his 91 town car... :cheesy: 

If anyone has one sitting around in good cond PM a brotha! 
 

Thanks...*


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Who Productions_@Jul 1 2010, 09:02 AM~17935011
> *
> 
> 
> ...



something clean finally :cheesy: ...dam i gotta get me another town car  ....any one have pics of the red 2 door town car?


----------



## lowrider 4 life (Nov 11, 2005)

[/quote]


----------



## Koolaid (Jan 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Jun 30 2010, 01:45 PM~17926684
> *:0 What happend to this car??????
> *


im strippin it down to build another


----------



## littlegray_tr (Aug 14, 2009)

my 1990 tc










reppin' the united kingdom yo!


----------



## Koolaid (Jan 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by littlegray_tr_@Jul 1 2010, 03:57 PM~17936742
> *my 1990 tc
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## lowpro85 (Mar 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG L.A_@Jun 30 2010, 09:59 PM~17930547
> *STILL GOT WORK TO DO
> 
> 
> ...


Nice color scheme...almost close to mine! :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Who Productions_@Jul 1 2010, 09:02 AM~17935011
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Probably my Favorite Linc Right here Hand's down. VERY VERY CLEAN RIDE.


----------



## BIG L.A (Sep 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 757GTimer_@Jul 1 2010, 07:59 PM~17940590
> *Nice color scheme...almost close to mine! :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ...


almost.... you will see it in person soon when i get done im shippin it to v.a :biggrin:


----------



## lowpro85 (Mar 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG L.A_@Jul 2 2010, 01:56 AM~17942216
> *almost.... you will see it in person soon when i get done im shippin it to v.a  :biggrin:
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## maniak2005 (Mar 13, 2005)

bump


----------



## brn2hop (May 13, 2009)




----------



## Elbubu801 (May 20, 2010)




----------



## ninty6 lincoln (May 11, 2009)




----------



## STEP UR GAME UP (Sep 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHMAN84_@May 10 2010, 11:54 PM~17450887
> *
> 
> 
> ...


heres mine


----------



## fatruss (Sep 4, 2007)

heres my town car, nothing special, i did all the work my self, bought the hydros and rims brand new for my monte, but couldnt pass up a clean TC for only $450 so i bought the car and installed the sutff, figured i will wait on the monte (1978) and get it done right









































and my bros saturn, i gave him his set up, it was my old one. he has big plans for it, but not traditional but hes only 16 and has swiitches









sorry for the crappy pics, it was cell phone footage


----------



## down_by_law (Sep 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jul 6 2010, 02:10 PM~17974514
> *<span style=\'color:red\'>LINK TO TOPIC*
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...c=522174&st=180
> [/b]


----------



## brn2hop (May 13, 2009)




----------



## TexasHeat806 (Aug 10, 2009)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STEP UR GAME UP_@Jul 6 2010, 02:06 PM~17972917
> *heres mine
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## CHENTEX3 (Aug 31, 2005)




----------



## 97TownCar (Nov 18, 2009)

TTT for the TC


----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)

*PURPLE KUSH comin straight out da garage in hawaii...bills chop shop & carport customs/e-z corner customs & all da boiz who come through and help out da homiez...OUTSIDERS HAWAII...*


----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)




----------



## 93Continental (Sep 18, 2009)

This is what i had.. 

















And now this is what i have as of a couple days ago..


----------



## fatruss (Sep 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 93Continental_@Jul 15 2010, 03:22 PM~18055761
> *This is what i had..
> 
> 
> ...


mad shitty dude, that sucks, i just had something similar happen, i was at walmart came out side to leave and found my whole front fender smashed on my town car, told the manager to check the tapes and he said it wouldnt be worth it because i wouldnt get anything


----------



## 93Continental (Sep 18, 2009)

Damn that sucks. I was driving down the street, going maybe 20mph and some girl is backing out of a driveway and i see her after im behind her so i swerve but she kept going and fucked my shit up. It was the other vehicle at fault so im hopefully getting some money and gona get a new car. Either a crown vic, marquis, or another town car..


----------



## fatruss (Sep 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 93Continental_@Jul 16 2010, 05:25 PM~18064597
> *Damn that sucks. I was driving down the street, going maybe 20mph and some girl is backing out of a driveway and i see her after im behind her so i swerve but she kept going and fucked my shit up. It was the other vehicle at fault so im hopefully getting some money and gona get a new car. Either a crown vic, marquis, or another town car..
> *


man stick with the tc they are so nasty done up.i was sad about my fender but now it gave me the motivation i needed to repaint the whole car,


----------



## 93Continental (Sep 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by fatruss_@Jul 17 2010, 02:20 PM~18069393
> *man stick with the tc they are so nasty done up.i  was sad about my fender but now it gave me the motivation i needed to repaint the whole car,
> *


I dont know, i really like the town car but thinking i want to try something different. Also, i should be keeping the town car and i have 4 doors that i believe will fit on it, theyre off a 90 town car and i know they are slightly different with the mirrors and the back windows have a "fixed" window but if i replac all 4 doors it should be fine, and then they just need painted. So i plan to hold onto the town car either way and eventually fix it.


----------



## Shorts (Jun 6, 2003)

i s







i still got this fully wrap frame for a town car i'm ask 1,000 obo


----------



## uniques66 (Jul 4, 2005)

_*89 TownCar, 14x7 reverse 100spokes wraped in 175-75-14 with a grade 5 trailer hitch locked in at 65mph pulling smooth as silk. *_










*Build is in memory of my nephew Brandon David Castellanos.*


----------



## benz88 (Nov 23, 2007)

anybody havee pics of a 90-97 layed out with 16's in the rear??


----------



## budgetblueoval (Dec 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Shorts_@Jul 17 2010, 08:57 PM~18071544
> *i s
> 
> 
> ...


i would love to have it but your a few thousand miles further than im willing to go, i would pick it up but i got to get it way way cheap


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by uniques66_@Jul 17 2010, 09:45 PM~18071829
> *89 TownCar, 14x7 reverse 100spokes wraped in 175-75-14 with a grade 5 trailer hitch  locked in at 65mph pulling smooth as silk.
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: Been lookin for updates on this car


----------



## white link 93 (Oct 27, 2004)




----------



## lowpro85 (Mar 11, 2006)




----------



## TexasHeat806 (Aug 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 93Continental_@Jul 15 2010, 04:22 PM~18055761
> *This is what i had..
> 
> 
> ...


parting it out?


----------



## RollinX151 (Nov 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 93Continental_@Jul 15 2010, 06:22 PM~18055761
> *This is what i had..
> 
> 
> ...



Damn man I feel you!! Got into an accident like a month and a half ago with mine...

My old lincoln

















My old one and my new one

















New one kind of looks like yours...


----------



## RollinX151 (Nov 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ninty6 lincoln_@Jul 6 2010, 02:13 AM~17970193
> *
> 
> 
> ...



I never told you man, that shit came out bad ass! Haven't seen you around, I've been wanting to see the new paint job in person...


----------



## EL Monte (May 8, 2009)

I got a tc 4 sale! any one interested


----------



## EliseoArteaga (May 29, 2010)

> _Originally posted by white link 93_@Jul 21 2010, 11:48 AM~18102678
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Hey dis looks like my Lincoln Tha same flake an everyting before i added da teal patterns :| .......IT ALSO IS IN NC


----------



## ninty6 lincoln (May 11, 2009)

Anyone here has had a water leak problem in their engine ? My car is leaking water from and unknown spot from the back of the engine it drips down between the oil pan and transmission. I checked the freeze plugs today and didn't see any of them giving any problems. If this has happened to anyone please let me know what you did you did to fix it ??


----------



## ninty6 lincoln (May 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RollinX151_@Jul 21 2010, 09:26 PM~18106943
> *I never told you man, that shit came out bad ass!  Haven't seen you around, I've been wanting to see the new paint job in person...
> *


BET!! When the car is running again I'll hit you to see if I slide thru your crib so you could see it and so I could check your new one out.


----------



## 83delta88 (Nov 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by benz88_@Jul 18 2010, 12:19 AM~18072724
> *anybody havee pics of a 90-97 layed out with 16's in the rear??
> *


Here`s my homies old tc...


----------



## BIGHAPPY55 (Oct 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ninty6 lincoln_@Jul 23 2010, 01:41 AM~18119823
> *Anyone here has had a water leak problem in their engine ? My car is leaking water from and unknown spot from the back of the engine it drips down between the oil pan and transmission. I checked the freeze plugs today and didn't see any of them giving any problems. If this has happened to anyone please let me know what you did you did to fix it ??
> *



EGR PIPE, SEARCH LINCOLNSONLINE.com
BEST LINC WEBSITE IN THE WORLD HAS A STEP BY STEP FOR THIS PROB


----------



## single_gate (Feb 24, 2010)

single bmh piston 14 batts :biggrin:


----------



## benz88 (Nov 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by single_gate_@Jul 24 2010, 05:01 PM~18131496
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice! thanks.


----------



## benz88 (Nov 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by white link 93_@Jul 21 2010, 01:48 PM~18102678
> *
> 
> 
> ...


whats your front specs? coils and cyls. that lays out hard!


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by single_gate_@Jul 24 2010, 06:01 PM~18131496
> *
> 
> 
> ...


propz


----------



## TheThrowedMex (Jun 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RollinX151_@Jul 21 2010, 07:23 PM~18106904
> *Damn man I feel you!!  Got into an accident like a month and a half ago with mine...
> 
> My old lincoln
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: 
wtf happened mayne!?


----------



## martijn (Jul 12, 2010)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## FIRME80 (Jan 10, 2008)

_*2000 LINCOLN TOWN CAR...*_


----------



## FIRME80 (Jan 10, 2008)

1996 TOWN CAR..


----------



## FIRME80 (Jan 10, 2008)

*2000 TOWN CAR...*


----------



## brn2hop (May 13, 2009)




----------



## StylishTekniqueCC (Nov 7, 2007)




----------



## JIMMIE_619_RIGG (Apr 15, 2010)

:happysad: DOES ANYONE HAVE A DRIVER SIDE HEADLIGHT FOR SALE I NEED ONE ASAP!!! :x: :x: :x: :x:


----------



## -PlayTime- (Jul 25, 2007)

For sale.. 95-97 Lincoln Towncar side skirts. Pm me.


----------



## JIMMIE_619_RIGG (Apr 15, 2010)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:

AND I STILL GOTTA GET HIM CUT AND BUFFED!!  </span>


----------



## ElBigFlaco (Feb 1, 2010)




----------



## Danmenace (Dec 17, 2005)

If anyone has towed a TC, what kind of trailer have you used? I'm looking to tow mine for over 700 miles.


----------



## white link 93 (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EliseoArteaga+Jul 22 2010, 08:18 PM~18115661-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


8" cyl and like 4 turns of coil.... it lays crossmember 
and that was before i added extended a-arms


----------



## benz88 (Nov 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by white link 93_@Aug 3 2010, 07:21 PM~18219700
> *havent seen it bring it out  to carolina lowrider nights in charlotte NC :biggrin:
> 8" cyl and like 4 turns of coil.... it lays crossmember
> and that was before i added extended a-arms
> *


awesome. im running 8s and 4.5turns of 4.5tons and its about 1" from laying crossmember. But thier still new and not broken in yet, :biggrin: looks great.


----------



## townbizzness (Mar 25, 2010)

townbizzness 4 4500


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

I just picked up my new project for a good price


----------



## white link 93 (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by benz88_@Aug 3 2010, 08:51 PM~18219975
> *awesome. im running 8s and 4.5turns of 4.5tons and its about 1" from laying crossmember. But thier still new and not broken in yet, :biggrin:  looks great.
> *











HERE IT IS WIT 1" EXENTEDED,RENFOCED AND MOLDED A-ARMS :biggrin:


----------



## benz88 (Nov 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by white link 93_@Aug 5 2010, 03:08 PM~18237145
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice! Just finished mine tonight. Im still doing another frame this winter for it with extended arms and 4 link.
I need a slipNstub driveshaft so i can get full lockup


----------



## white link 93 (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by benz88_@Aug 6 2010, 02:53 AM~18242595
> *nice! Just finished mine tonight. Im still doing another frame this winter for it with extended arms and 4 link.
> I need a slipNstub driveshaft so i can get full lockup
> 
> ...



yep and better tire wear :cheesy:


----------



## benz88 (Nov 23, 2007)

found out today that the 16's dont like the rear speakers. punched one out while doing a standing 3.


----------



## benz88 (Nov 23, 2007)

laying on the front bumpstops. I forgot to take them off lol.


----------



## lincryder (Aug 7, 2010)

for sale or trade


----------



## white link 93 (Oct 27, 2004)




----------



## white link 93 (Oct 27, 2004)

:scrutinize:


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

I got ? I was driving my town car on the freeway today and all the sudden air baggs in the back went out and layd out in the back but the compressor was still running is there a way I could get it to lift up?


----------



## townbizzness (Mar 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Aug 10 2010, 08:11 PM~18280709
> *I got ? I was driving my town car on the freeway today and all the sudden air baggs in the back went out and layd out in the back but the compressor was still running is there a way I could get it to lift up?
> *


CHECK DA LINES TO DA BAGS


----------



## TexasHeat806 (Aug 10, 2009)

this is what happens when some drunk punk is reversing...

:uh:  :uh:  :uh:


----------



## Ghetto187 (Aug 7, 2010)

My Ride 





































After I Popped One Of My Tires I Got These New Daytona Radial Tires
2 & 1/2 White Walls 



















One Of The Few People From Aurora IL With A Low Rider


----------



## IMPRESSIVEPRESIDEN (Dec 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by brn2hop_@Jul 26 2010, 04:26 PM~18144250
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THESE ARE SOME CLEAN ASS LINCOLNS. :thumbsup:


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)




----------



## lincryder (Aug 7, 2010)

any trades see my topic


----------



## benz88 (Nov 23, 2007)




----------



## uniques66 (Jul 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Who Productions_@Aug 16 2010, 10:30 AM~18321720
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*WOW, and the car is not bad either!!! :0 :thumbsup:*


----------



## brn2hop (May 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by IMPRESSIVEPRESIDEN_@Aug 16 2010, 08:46 AM~18321340
> *THESE ARE SOME CLEAN ASS LINCOLNS. :thumbsup:
> *


thnx bro........


----------



## Chubaka (May 9, 2008)




----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by STEP UR GAME UP_@Jul 6 2010, 11:06 AM~17972917
> *heres mine
> 
> 
> ...



dam i want one with the camaro green color :cheesy: ....... looks tight


----------



## Tyrone (Mar 11, 2002)

Seen these Lincoln Town Cars while visiting L.A. this past weekend.


----------



## 97TownCar (Nov 18, 2009)

Here is mine :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## liv_n_low (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Chubaka_@Sep 8 2010, 09:16 PM~18520844
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats a BAD BITCH!


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## LVdroe (Feb 21, 2007)

BUMP errrrr


----------



## lowblackee (Jun 17, 2009)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Chubaka_@Sep 8 2010, 09:16 PM~18520844
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i rarely see these...wat years dey come 2door in dis body style?


----------



## LincolnRida97 (Jun 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lowblackee_@Sep 14 2010, 10:41 AM~18563164
> *
> 
> 
> ...


yea blackee! i got somethin for ya! 










CHING CHING!! uffin: :boink: :naughty:


----------



## lowblackee (Jun 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LincolnRida97_@Sep 14 2010, 08:54 AM~18563692
> *yea blackee! i got somethin for ya!
> 
> 
> ...


lol....still no match to ''DONE DEAL''... :0 :boink:


----------



## LincolnRida97 (Jun 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lowblackee_@Sep 14 2010, 12:01 PM~18563745
> *lol....still no match to ''DONE DEAL''... :0  :boink:
> *


aawww! thats why your front motor went out!! :buttkick:


----------



## lowblackee (Jun 17, 2009)

better to have a burn motor and replace it later.than not have shit in your trunk. :0 :twak:


----------



## LincolnRida97 (Jun 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lowblackee_@Sep 14 2010, 12:08 PM~18563806
> *better to have a burn motor and replace it later.than not have shit in your trunk. :0  :twak:
> *


haha! queer! ok ok so all i gotta do is pour some hydro fluid in my trunk and put in some dead batteries and boom im on your level!!


----------



## lowblackee (Jun 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LincolnRida97_@Sep 14 2010, 09:13 AM~18563848
> *haha! queer! ok ok so all i gotta do is pour some hydro fluid in my trunk and put in some dead batteries and boom im on your level!!
> *


 :roflmao: no worrys will see who hops higher on the way to ''o'' fest.. you with your trashy trunk or me with a 2 prohoppers and 6 gel batteries...... :0 :machinegun:


----------



## lowblackee (Jun 17, 2009)

:machinegun: LINCOLNRIDA97 :drama:


----------



## LincolnRida97 (Jun 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lowblackee_@Sep 14 2010, 12:18 PM~18563901
> *:roflmao: no worrys will see who hops higher on the way to ''o'' fest.. you with your trashy trunk or me with a 2 prohoppers and 6 gel batteries...... :0  :machinegun:
> *


 :nono: i bet you my front suspension shakes more than yours!! :drama:


----------



## lowblackee (Jun 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LincolnRida97_@Sep 14 2010, 09:23 AM~18563940
> *:nono:  i bet you my front suspension shakes more than yours!!  :drama:
> *


 :cheesy: LET SEE IF YOU SAY THE SAME THING WEN YOUR FRONT SUSSPETION AND WHEEL FALL OFF... :wow:


----------



## Shadow11 (May 27, 2009)

lowblackee :boink: lincolnrida97 bunch of queers


----------



## Shadow11 (May 27, 2009)

fuck both of you. My driveway is never empty.


----------



## LincolnRida97 (Jun 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lowblackee_@Sep 14 2010, 12:26 PM~18563969
> *:cheesy:  LET SEE IF YOU SAY THE SAME THING WEN YOUR FRONT SUSSPETION AND WHEEL FALL OFF... :wow:
> *


hell yea i cant wait to scrape! hno: :x:


----------



## Shadow11 (May 27, 2009)

lowblackee :boink: lincolnrida97 bunch of queers


----------



## LincolnRida97 (Jun 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Shadow11_@Sep 14 2010, 12:28 PM~18563990
> *fuck both of you. My driveway is never empty.
> *


you can keep the driveway full! we gon keep the streets full! haha :roflmao:


----------



## Shadow11 (May 27, 2009)

but i like my driveway. :angry:


----------



## lowblackee (Jun 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LincolnRida97_@Sep 14 2010, 09:32 AM~18564021
> *you can keep the driveway full! we gon keep the streets full! haha  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## LincolnRida97 (Jun 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Shadow11_@Sep 14 2010, 12:35 PM~18564052
> *but i like my driveway. :angry:
> *


yea. yea. it is a nice driveway though


----------



## lowblackee (Jun 17, 2009)




----------



## lowblackee (Jun 17, 2009)

:0


----------



## LincolnRida97 (Jun 8, 2009)

What a bitch!!  its on now queer!! glock glock!!!


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## lowblackee (Jun 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LincolnRida97_@Sep 14 2010, 01:14 PM~18565905
> *What a bitch!!    its on now queer!! glock glock!!!
> *


LOL.... :dunno:


----------



## lowblackee (Jun 17, 2009)




----------



## lowblackee (Jun 17, 2009)




----------



## William Murderface (Aug 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Sep 14 2010, 03:22 PM~18565994
> *
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## Y-TEE (May 8, 2006)

:boink: :boink:


----------



## Y-TEE (May 8, 2006)

HERE IS MY 94 LINCOLN.....STRAIGHT GAME C.C SAN DIEGO


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)




----------



## OMAR760 (Dec 28, 2009)

CAN YOU PUT A 95 FRONT CLIP ON A 94 LINCOLN?


----------



## pacman619 (Aug 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Y-TEE_@Sep 18 2010, 03:42 AM~18596904
> *HERE IS MY 94 LINCOLN.....STRAIGHT GAME C.C SAN DIEGO
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## pacman619 (Aug 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OMAR760_@Sep 21 2010, 11:09 AM~18621959
> *CAN YOU PUT A 95 FRONT CLIP ON A 94 LINCOLN?
> *


 :yes: :yes:


----------



## pacman619 (Aug 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OMAR760_@Sep 21 2010, 11:09 AM~18621959
> *CAN YOU PUT A 95 FRONT CLIP ON A 94 LINCOLN?
> *


 :yes: :yes:


----------



## OMAR760 (Dec 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by pacman619_@Sep 21 2010, 12:35 PM~18622666
> *:yes:  :yes:
> *


DO YOU HAVE TO CHANGE THE FENDERS OR JUST THE FRONT CLIP


----------



## lowrider 4 life (Nov 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OMAR760_@Sep 21 2010, 02:58 PM~18622888
> *DO YOU HAVE TO CHANGE THE FENDERS OR JUST THE FRONT CLIP
> *



just the clip :biggrin:


----------



## Y-TEE (May 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OMAR760_@Sep 21 2010, 12:58 PM~18622888
> *DO YOU HAVE TO CHANGE THE FENDERS OR JUST THE FRONT CLIP
> *


header panel and front bumper....


----------



## switch house #1 (Sep 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FIRME80_@Jul 25 2010, 12:12 PM~18136174
> *2000 TOWN CAR...
> 
> 
> ...


I LIKE THIS MOFO


----------



## William Murderface (Aug 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by lowrider 4 life_@Sep 21 2010, 05:59 PM~18624755
> *just the clip  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


what about the doors???


----------



## TexasHeat806 (Aug 10, 2009)




----------



## William Murderface (Aug 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by lowrider 4 life_@Sep 21 2010, 05:59 PM~18624755
> *just the clip  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


what about the doors
90-94 have holes on em


----------



## OldDirty (Sep 13, 2002)

Here's my daily. She's stock but I keep her clean.


----------



## LUXMONSTA801 (Nov 4, 2005)




----------



## C-ROW (Jan 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowrider 4 life_@Sep 21 2010, 04:59 PM~18624755
> *just the clip  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
bad ass locc up , Wat u do to get locc up like that ...


----------



## TexasHeat806 (Aug 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by C-ROW_@Sep 25 2010, 05:23 PM~18660729
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> bad ass locc up , Wat u do to get locc up like that ...
> *


get some ball joint extensions


----------



## lowrider 4 life (Nov 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by William Murderface_@Sep 25 2010, 10:36 AM~18658543
> *what about the doors
> 90-94 have holes on em
> *



yeah the doors have holes in them but i just 2 way taped the 97 molding on


----------



## lowrider 4 life (Nov 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by C-ROW_@Sep 25 2010, 06:23 PM~18660729
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> bad ass locc up , Wat u do to get locc up like that ...
> *



ball joint extenders at 2 inch, ball joints at the bottom of the extender, 80 LTC spindles, with 8 inch cils ans to 2 turns cutt off the coils


----------



## switch house #1 (Sep 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OldDirty_@Sep 25 2010, 12:10 PM~18659228
> *Here's my daily. She's stock but I keep her clean.
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN THATS SUPER CLEAN :0 :0


----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)

*ROTTEN APPLE...*


----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)

*OUTSIDERS C.C HAWAII*


----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)

*CHOP SHOP...*


----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)

*OUTSIDERS C.C HAWAII*


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

Anyone useing 4 ton spring's with 5 turn's...If you have any pics of your front fully dump pls post them up..thanks


----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)

View My Video


----------



## ROCK OUT (Jan 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OldDirty_@Sep 25 2010, 10:10 AM~18659228
> *Here's my daily. She's stock but I keep her clean.
> 
> 
> ...


cleeeaaan, throw some wires on that


----------



## ROCK OUT (Jan 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Chubaka_@Sep 8 2010, 08:16 PM~18520844
> *
> 
> 
> ...


these are badass i need to find me one :thumbsup:


----------



## OldDirty (Sep 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by switch house #1_@Sep 28 2010, 08:13 PM~18685392
> *DAMN THATS SUPER CLEAN  :0  :0
> *





> *cleeeaaan, throw some wires on that*


Thanks, I've been contemplating it.


----------



## benz88 (Nov 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Sep 30 2010, 08:39 PM~18705747
> *Anyone useing 4 ton spring's with 5 turn's...If you have any pics of your front fully dump pls post them up..thanks
> *











4.5's with 5 tuns(half cut). 2.5ton half cuts in the back all laid out. 8's in the front and 16's in the rear for Cyls.


----------



## uniques66 (Jul 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OldDirty_@Sep 25 2010, 11:10 AM~18659228
> *Here's my daily. She's stock but I keep her clean.
> 
> 
> ...



*Here is my Daily. :biggrin: *


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)




----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by uniques66_@Oct 2 2010, 11:41 PM~18721821
> *Here is my Daily.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



sick shit man! but it is legal in cali to tow a car with a car? cuz here you need at least a 1500 for the law :0


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by keola808_@Sep 29 2010, 03:09 PM~18693505
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## uniques66 (Jul 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by abel_@Oct 3 2010, 08:49 AM~18723368
> *sick shit man! but it is legal in cali to tow a car with a car? cuz here you need at least a 1500 for the law :0
> *


No problem here, Highway Patrol pulled-up next to me shaking his head laughing, then gave me a wave & went speeding off into the sunset. Low and Slow is how I roll. No need for speed, I would hate to miss a Fine Lady waitting at the bus stop! :biggrin:


----------



## 4DA702 (Feb 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Y-TEE_@Sep 18 2010, 03:42 AM~18596904
> *HERE IS MY 94 LINCOLN.....STRAIGHT GAME C.C SAN DIEGO
> 
> 
> ...


you just swapped out the header and bumper but kept the 94 fenders? :wow: 

Damn I fucked up on my last one for giving it up.


----------



## OldDirty (Sep 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by uniques66_@Oct 3 2010, 12:41 AM~18721821
> *Here is my Daily.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Nice! The small block doesn't overheat pulling all that weight ?


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## Joe317 (Jul 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by keola808_@Sep 29 2010, 04:09 PM~18693505
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: i love the wheels and the car post some more pics :biggrin:


----------



## Joe317 (Jul 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by lowrider 4 life_@Sep 21 2010, 06:59 PM~18624755
> *just the clip  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



:0 NICE TC


----------



## Joe317 (Jul 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Sep 14 2010, 04:22 PM~18565994
> *
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> *


not a big wheel hater but thats kinda  if it didnt have a top and some diff wheels it would be


----------



## uniques66 (Jul 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OldDirty_@Oct 3 2010, 07:55 PM~18727195
> *Nice! The small block doesn't overheat pulling all that weight ?
> *


Ran a little on the warm side BUT, it was 98 degree going back to Sac that day and I had the AC running. I killed the AC and the temp went back to normal. It dose make a HUGE differance when you run a Tranny Cooler as well. :thumbsup:


----------



## Joe317 (Jul 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by uniques66_@Oct 3 2010, 12:41 AM~18721821
> *Here is my Daily.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



:biggrin:


----------



## Joe317 (Jul 27, 2010)

:biggrin:


----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)

*T.T.T*


----------



## benz88 (Nov 23, 2007)

To the people who trailer them, what size do you guys use? i have a 20footer but im wondering if i should go bigger.


----------



## lowblackee (Jun 17, 2009)

how can i get a high lock up (front) i got a 98 tc...


----------



## StylishTekniqueCC (Nov 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by uniques66_@Oct 2 2010, 09:41 PM~18721821
> *Here is my Daily.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


NICE!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## benz88 (Nov 23, 2007)

As low as she'll go with 16's in the back, im hitting the parcel tray right now.


----------



## white link 93 (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by benz88_@Oct 7 2010, 03:49 AM~18757647
> *
> 
> 
> ...



you going to have to cut threw that tray if you start 3's :happysad: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## uniques66 (Jul 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by benz88_@Oct 5 2010, 05:13 PM~18744127
> *To the people who trailer them, what size do you guys use? i have a 20 footer but im wondering if i should go bigger.
> *


I have an 18 foot with trailer brakes and it seems to handle what ever I drive on top of it, So I would think that a 20 foot trailer IS WAY MORE THEN ENOUGH! :thumbsup:
Thats just my .02 cents on your question


----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Joe317_@Oct 3 2010, 10:21 PM~18728542
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :0  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: i love the wheels and the car post some more pics  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)

*bigg meezee...*


----------



## benz88 (Nov 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by white link 93_@Oct 7 2010, 01:34 PM~18760054
> *you going to have to cut threw that tray if you start 3's :happysad:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


yeah i'm going to cut out a section of the tray for the Cyl's this winter, Then i'll make a custom rear tray cover that has humps that cover the Cyl's. lol.


----------



## RollinX151 (Nov 3, 2009)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## white link 93 (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RollinX151_@Oct 8 2010, 11:45 PM~18770233
> *
> 
> 
> ...



\clean tc/


----------



## RollinX151 (Nov 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by white link 93_@Oct 9 2010, 03:24 PM~18772717
> *\clean tc/
> *


Thanks homie


----------



## natisfynest (Sep 23, 2008)

TTFP


----------



## El Frijolito (Dec 23, 2008)

BEFORE










AFTER


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by El Frijolito_@Oct 13 2010, 01:17 AM~18797299
> *BEFORE
> 
> 
> ...


THAT LOOKS NICE BRO


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## Alex U Faka (Sep 22, 2010)

:h5: :h5: *808* :h5: :h5: 



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)

*2010 las vegas supershow...*


----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)

*2010 las vegas supershow...*


----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)

*2010 las vegas supershow...*


----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)

*2010 las vegas supershow...*


----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)

*2010 las vegas afterhop...*


----------



## Alex U Faka (Sep 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by keola808_@Oct 17 2010, 12:42 PM~18834619
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## wagonkeith (May 9, 2006)

just picked up a 2000 towncar for a daily driver looking to throw a set of 14" ko's on it. will they just bolt on or do i have to alter anything


----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)

*2010 las vegas supershow...*


----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)

*2010 las vegas supershow...*


----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)

*2010 las vegas supershow...*


----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)

*2010 las vegas supershow...*


----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)

*2010 las vegas supershow...*


----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)

*2010 las vegas supershow...*


----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)

*2010 las vegas supershow...*


----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)

*2010 las vegas supershow...*


----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)

*2010 las vegas supershow...*


----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)

*2010 las vegas afterhop...*


----------



## double o (Apr 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CUZICAN_@Oct 16 2010, 12:40 AM~18825061
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Alex U Faka (Sep 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by keola808_@Oct 17 2010, 03:19 PM~18835832
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## ray.p 07'towncar (Sep 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by keola808_@Oct 17 2010, 06:22 PM~18835853
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 Still Clean!!! :biggrin:


----------



## ray.p 07'towncar (Sep 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by keola808_@Oct 17 2010, 06:14 PM~18835776
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Keep up the good work CM!!! :biggrin:


----------



## TROUBLESOME (Aug 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by keola808_@Oct 17 2010, 03:40 PM~18834610
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THANKS FOR THE PIC HOMIE.....FUCKED AROUND AND TOOK 3RD IN 90'S AND NEWER LUXURY STREET.....COMPETIN WITH THOSE BIG BODIES IS LIKE SWIMMIN WITH SHARKS BUT I GOT THEIR NUMBER WE WILL SEE WHO HAS THAT 1RST PLACE HARDWARE NEXT YEAR :biggrin:


----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLESOME_@Oct 18 2010, 09:41 AM~18840753
> *THANKS FOR THE PIC HOMIE.....FUCKED AROUND AND TOOK 3RD IN 90'S AND NEWER LUXURY STREET.....COMPETIN WITH THOSE BIG BODIES IS LIKE SWIMMIN WITH SHARKS BUT I GOT THEIR NUMBER WE WILL SEE WHO HAS THAT 1RST PLACE HARDWARE NEXT YEAR :biggrin:
> *


*no prob o.j but i wish i had my other camera cause dis pic came out a lil dark...u always a coo bruddah and dat lincoln held its own against da sharks and im sure u got sumtin up your sleeve for next year...jus wish i got to see u hop it at da park but i got there to late...* :thumbsup:


----------



## Alex U Faka (Sep 22, 2010)

.....BIG "O" OUTSIDERS CAR CLUB HAWAII.....
...........................808-702...........................
...Bill's Chop Shop - Uncle Pump's Hydraulics...
------------Bigfishproductions1.com-------------


----------



## Alex U Faka (Sep 22, 2010)

TTT


----------



## TROUBLESOME (Aug 5, 2006)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by keola808_@Oct 18 2010, 01:04 PM~18842394
> *no prob o.j but i wish i had my other camera cause dis pic came out a lil dark...u always a coo bruddah and dat lincoln held its own against da sharks and im sure u got sumtin up your sleeve for next year...jus wish i got to see u hop it at da park but i got there to late... :thumbsup:
> *


I DIDNT HOP IT AT THE PARK....WAITED ON THE DUDE TOMMY GUNZ TO SHOW AND AFTER HE DIDNT SHOW AND THE POLICE RAN US TO THE CHURCH ON THE STRIP I GAVE IT A FEW LICKS BEFORE THE CROWD GOT TOO THICK AND IT WENT RIGHT TO THE BUMPER JUST LIKE I KNEW IT WOULD.....IM SURE THERE WILL BE AT LEAST ON MORE TIME I SWING IT ONCE THE GUN GET READY I GOT TO BUST HIS ASS AT LEAST ONCE :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## 4DA702 (Feb 9, 2008)




----------



## Danmenace (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLESOME_@Oct 18 2010, 09:41 AM~18840753
> *THANKS FOR THE PIC HOMIE.....FUCKED AROUND AND TOOK 3RD IN 90'S AND NEWER LUXURY STREET.....COMPETIN WITH THOSE BIG BODIES IS LIKE SWIMMIN WITH SHARKS BUT I GOT THEIR NUMBER WE WILL SEE WHO HAS THAT 1RST PLACE HARDWARE NEXT YEAR :biggrin:
> *


The competition this year was nuts. I think they said there was over 120 entries in the Luxury class. Congrats on your win


----------



## TROUBLESOME (Aug 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 4DA702+Oct 18 2010, 07:32 PM~18846059-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


YA I HEARD THAT SHIT TOO.....I WAS JUST HOPING TO PLACE AND I DID SO I WAS DEFINETLY :biggrin: I HOPE THOSE TWO BIG BODIES FROM UCE AND MAJECTICS STAY ON THEIR GAME BECAUSE IM COMING FOR THEM FOR SURE :wow:


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 4DA702_@Oct 18 2010, 06:32 PM~18846059
> *
> 
> 
> ...


In my opinion this is one of the best Lincolns I've ever seen. Nowadays nobody fixes these up the 94 and older. Everybody goes for the newer ones. But this one shows that even these can be just as nice as the others if done right and this is proof right here. Congrats on your win bro.


----------



## Alex U Faka (Sep 22, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLESOME_@Oct 18 2010, 07:26 PM~18845972
> *:biggrin:
> 
> I DIDNT HOP IT AT THE PARK....WAITED ON THE DUDE TOMMY GUNZ TO SHOW AND AFTER HE DIDNT SHOW AND THE POLICE RAN US TO THE CHURCH ON THE STRIP I GAVE IT A FEW LICKS BEFORE THE CROWD GOT TOO THICK AND IT WENT RIGHT TO THE BUMPER JUST LIKE I KNEW IT WOULD.....IM SURE THERE WILL BE AT LEAST ON MORE TIME I SWING IT ONCE THE GUN GET READY I GOT TO BUST HIS ASS AT LEAST ONCE :wow:  :biggrin:
> *


*i didnt make it to da church or to circus circus but i wish i did...i might be moving back to hawaii soon so maybe i'll get to see u swang it before i leave...*


----------



## Alex U Faka (Sep 22, 2010)




----------



## TROUBLESOME (Aug 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Oct 19 2010, 12:16 AM~18848731
> *In my opinion this is one of the best Lincolns I've ever seen. Nowadays nobody fixes these up the 94 and older. Everybody goes for the newer ones. But this one shows that even these can be just as nice as the others if done right and this is proof right here. Congrats on your win bro.
> *


THANKS BOSS I REALLY DO APPRECIATE ALL THE PROPS I GET....I GOT ALOT OF SHIT IN THE BEGINING FOR NOT CLIPING THE CAR WITH A 95-97 KIT BUT NOW I HAVE MADE FOLKS BELIEVERS....I DIDNT WANT TO CHANGE THE CAR ESPECIALLY SINCE THE CAR IS A TRIBUTE TO MY POPS AND I WANTED TO LEAVE IT THE WAY HE HAD IT WHEN HE PASSED.....I STILL HAVE A FEW MORE THINGS I WANT TO DO BUT BY NEXT SUPER SHOW I SHOULD HAVE IT COMPLETELY DONE....THANKS FOR THE LOVE AGAIN HOMIE


----------



## TROUBLESOME (Aug 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by keola808_@Oct 19 2010, 03:12 PM~18853166
> *i didnt make it to da church or to circus circus but i wish i did...i might be moving back to hawaii soon so maybe i'll get to see u swang it before i leave...
> *


MAYBE IF THE CLOWN TOMMY GUNS GET HIS CAR WORKIN I WILL GET A CHANCE TO BEAT UP ON HIM BEFORE YOU LEAVE :biggrin:


----------



## Chevillacs (Oct 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLESOME_@Oct 20 2010, 12:18 AM~18857593
> *THANKS BOSS I REALLY DO APPRECIATE ALL THE PROPS I GET....I GOT ALOT OF SHIT IN THE BEGINING FOR NOT CLIPING THE CAR WITH A 95-97 KIT BUT NOW I HAVE MADE FOLKS BELIEVERS....I DIDNT WANT TO CHANGE THE CAR ESPECIALLY SINCE THE CAR IS A TRIBUTE TO MY POPS AND I WANTED TO LEAVE IT THE WAY HE HAD IT WHEN HE PASSED.....I STILL HAVE A FEW MORE THINGS I WANT TO DO BUT BY NEXT SUPER SHOW I SHOULD HAVE IT COMPLETELY DONE....THANKS FOR THE LOVE AGAIN HOMIE
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## camelrider (Feb 4, 2006)




----------



## Alex U Faka (Sep 22, 2010)

TTT


----------



## shystie69 (Feb 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 4DA702_@Oct 18 2010, 07:32 PM~18846059
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  nice


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLESOME_@Oct 19 2010, 09:18 PM~18857593
> *THANKS BOSS I REALLY DO APPRECIATE ALL THE PROPS I GET....I GOT ALOT OF SHIT IN THE BEGINING FOR NOT CLIPING THE CAR WITH A 95-97 KIT BUT NOW I HAVE MADE FOLKS BELIEVERS....I DIDNT WANT TO CHANGE THE CAR ESPECIALLY SINCE THE CAR IS A TRIBUTE TO MY POPS AND I WANTED TO LEAVE IT THE WAY HE HAD IT WHEN HE PASSED.....I STILL HAVE A FEW MORE THINGS I WANT TO DO BUT BY NEXT SUPER SHOW I SHOULD HAVE IT COMPLETELY DONE....THANKS FOR THE LOVE AGAIN HOMIE
> *


ANYMORE PICS BRO.


----------



## Alex U Faka (Sep 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by camelrider_@Oct 19 2010, 10:31 PM~18857726
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Danmenace (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLESOME_@Oct 18 2010, 08:19 PM~18846700
> *THANKS FOR THE EXTRA PIC HOMIE :biggrin:
> YA I HEARD THAT SHIT TOO.....I WAS JUST HOPING TO PLACE AND I DID SO I WAS DEFINETLY  :biggrin: I HOPE THOSE TWO BIG BODIES FROM UCE AND MAJECTICS STAY ON THEIR GAME BECAUSE IM COMING FOR THEM FOR SURE :wow:
> *


Which big body from USO homie? I placed third in semi-custom....USO El Paso, Tx


----------



## Alex U Faka (Sep 22, 2010)

ttt


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Danmenace_@Oct 20 2010, 05:29 PM~18864580
> *Which big body from USO homie?  I placed third in semi-custom....USO El Paso, Tx
> *


Congrats USO. Post pics of your Lincoln. I'm workin on a 95 Town car hopefully I show it in Vegas next year.


----------



## Alex U Faka (Sep 22, 2010)




----------



## switch house #1 (Sep 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by keola808_@Oct 17 2010, 07:19 PM~18835832
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THAT'S A NICE ASS RIDE


----------



## white link 93 (Oct 27, 2004)




----------



## Alex U Faka (Sep 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by white link 93_@Oct 21 2010, 05:30 PM~18873826
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 90 Lincoln (Apr 1, 2008)




----------



## Sweet_Daddy_21 (Feb 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 90 Lincoln_@Oct 21 2010, 08:01 PM~18875332
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0.


----------



## 90 Lincoln (Apr 1, 2008)




----------



## Alex U Faka (Sep 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 90 Lincoln_@Oct 21 2010, 08:01 PM~18875332
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## TROUBLESOME (Aug 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Danmenace_@Oct 20 2010, 06:29 PM~18864580
> *Which big body from USO homie?  I placed third in semi-custom....USO El Paso, Tx
> *


IT WAS THE WHITE BIG BODY FROM CALI THAT WAS INSIDE....I WAS MEANING NO DISRESPECT TO HIM EITHER HOMIE....JUST THE COMPETITIVE NATURE I HAVE AND HOMIES CAR IS CLEAN BUT I THINK IF I DO THE REST OF THE UPGRADES I HAVE PLANNED I CAN GIVE HIM A RUN FOR HIS MONEY THATS ALL....DO YOU HAVE A LINCOLN OR A BIG BODY?


----------



## TROUBLESOME (Aug 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Oct 20 2010, 12:33 AM~18858312
> *ANYMORE PICS BRO.
> *


I WENT TO TAKE SOME PICS OF THE TRUNK AND UNDER THE HOOD TODAY AND FOUND OUT MY DAUGHTER DROPPED MY CAMERA AND FUCKED IT UP  I WILL GET THE SHOP CAMERA TOMARROW AND POST SOME PICS THIS WEEKEND :biggrin:


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLESOME_@Oct 21 2010, 09:27 PM~18876896
> *I WENT TO TAKE SOME PICS OF THE TRUNK AND UNDER THE HOOD TODAY AND FOUND OUT MY DAUGHTER DROPPED MY CAMERA AND FUCKED IT UP  I WILL GET THE SHOP CAMERA TOMARROW AND POST SOME PICS THIS WEEKEND :biggrin:
> *


  OK RIGHT ON BRO CAN'T WAIT TO SEE PICS. I'VE ALWAYS LIKED THAT GREY AND BLUE COMBO. LOOKS TIGHT.


----------



## Alex U Faka (Sep 22, 2010)

TTT


----------



## Danmenace (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLESOME_@Oct 21 2010, 10:23 PM~18876865
> *IT WAS THE WHITE BIG BODY FROM CALI THAT WAS INSIDE....I WAS MEANING NO DISRESPECT TO HIM EITHER HOMIE....JUST THE  COMPETITIVE NATURE I HAVE AND HOMIES CAR IS CLEAN BUT I THINK IF I DO THE REST OF THE UPGRADES I HAVE PLANNED I CAN GIVE HIM A RUN FOR HIS MONEY THATS ALL....DO YOU HAVE A LINCOLN OR A BIG BODY?
> *


I hear ya homie...we have to be competitive and stay on top of our game. That big body is nice. I knew you meant no disrespect, that's how we gotta be to compete with those big bodies. I was checking out your ride at the show, looks nice as hell.


----------



## TROUBLESOME (Aug 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Danmenace_@Oct 22 2010, 10:22 AM~18880105
> *I hear ya homie...we have to be competitive and stay on top of our game.  That big body is nice.  I knew you meant no disrespect, that's how we gotta be to compete with those big bodies. I was checking out your ride at the show, looks nice as hell.
> *


COOL....I WANTED TO MAKE SURE YOU DIDNT THINK I WAS HATING OR TALKING SHIT.....THANKS FOR THE LOVE TOO...I KNOW WHAT YOU MEAN ABOUT THOSE BIG BODIES BEING HARD TO BEAT I REALLY HAD TO DO MY HOMEWORK TO EVEN GET IN THE RANKS WITH THEM BUT HEY THEY BETTER NOT GET TOO COMFORTABLE BECAUSE WITH KATS LIKE YOURSELF AND ME AROUND THEY BETTER NOT SLEEP :biggrin:


----------



## Alex U Faka (Sep 22, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLESOME_@Oct 19 2010, 10:23 PM~18857647
> *MAYBE IF THE CLOWN TOMMY GUNS GET HIS CAR WORKIN I WILL GET A CHANCE TO BEAT UP ON HIM BEFORE YOU LEAVE :biggrin:
> *


* it looked like it was ready to get down at da park when i seen it...* :thumbsup:


----------



## Alex U Faka (Sep 22, 2010)

TTT


----------



## excalibur (Mar 8, 2006)




----------



## Alex U Faka (Sep 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by excalibur_@Oct 24 2010, 12:18 AM~18892364
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## TROUBLESOME (Aug 5, 2006)

TTT


----------



## 96lincoln (Apr 26, 2009)

LincolnSAL THIS ONES FOR YOU HOMIE :biggrin:


----------



## Alex U Faka (Sep 22, 2010)




----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 96lincoln_@Oct 25 2010, 07:02 PM~18907497
> *LincolnSAL THIS ONES FOR YOU HOMIE  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Orale carnal now it looks good bro. Nice sign by the way.


----------



## Alex U Faka (Sep 22, 2010)

_*T.T.T*_


----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLESOME_@Oct 21 2010, 10:27 PM~18876896
> *I WENT TO TAKE SOME PICS OF THE TRUNK AND UNDER THE HOOD TODAY AND FOUND OUT MY DAUGHTER DROPPED MY CAMERA AND FUCKED IT UP  I WILL GET THE SHOP CAMERA TOMARROW AND POST SOME PICS THIS WEEKEND :biggrin:
> *


----------



## TexasHeat806 (Aug 10, 2009)

any pics of the silver and blue linc on the bumper?


----------



## TROUBLESOME (Aug 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by keola808_@Oct 27 2010, 07:03 AM~18920612
> *
> 
> 
> ...


HERE ARE SOME UPDATED PICS :biggrin: 

A LITTLE UNDER THE HOOD

















A LITTLE IN THE TRUNK

















A SOME ENGRAVING UNDER THE BOTTOM

















AND LAST A LITTLE SOMETHING ON THE TRUNK


----------



## Freakeone (Jun 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLESOME_@Oct 27 2010, 03:27 PM~18922841
> *HERE ARE SOME UPDATED PICS :biggrin:
> 
> A LITTLE UNDER THE HOOD
> ...


Fuckin Clean!


----------



## bigscrapp (Apr 14, 2009)

oj keep up the good work playa,thats one of the hardest lincoln's comin out of vegas.....


----------



## TROUBLESOME (Aug 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ~Texas Hustle~_@Oct 27 2010, 08:17 AM~18921055
> *any pics of the silver and blue linc on the bumper?
> *


I HAVE ONLY SENT HIM TO THE BUMPER ONCE AND NO BODY GOT IT ON FILM BUT I WILL MAKE SURE NEXT TIME I DO SOMEONE GETS IT ON FILM SO I CAN POST IT :biggrin:


----------



## white link 93 (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Freakeone_@Oct 27 2010, 03:43 PM~18922959
> *Fuckin Clean!
> *


 :wow: x2


----------



## TROUBLESOME (Aug 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigscrapp_@Oct 27 2010, 01:11 PM~18923128
> *oj keep up the good work playa,thats one of the hardest lincoln's comin out of vegas.....
> *


THANKS BIG DOGG JUST TRYIN TO REP FOR THE TOWN :biggrin:


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLESOME_@Oct 27 2010, 11:27 AM~18922841
> *HERE ARE SOME UPDATED PICS :biggrin:
> 
> A LITTLE UNDER THE HOOD
> ...


Dam that's amazing bro


----------



## BIG MEEZEE (Aug 18, 2010)

straight out of Hawaii


----------



## TROUBLESOME (Aug 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG MEEZEE_@Oct 28 2010, 01:42 AM~18928977
> *
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKIN GOOD BRA.....I THINK I AM GONNA GET SOME NEW WHEELS BY NEW YEARS FOR MY RIDE....A LITTLE ENGRAVING...A LITTLE STRIPE AND LEAF AND MAYBE EVEN A MURAL OR TWO AND 72 SPOKE :biggrin:


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLESOME_@Oct 28 2010, 10:54 AM~18931544
> *LOOKIN GOOD BRA.....I THINK I AM GONNA GET SOME NEW WHEELS BY NEW YEARS FOR MY RIDE....A LITTLE ENGRAVING...A LITTLE STRIPE AND LEAF AND MAYBE EVEN A MURAL OR TWO AND 72 SPOKE :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :wow: :wow: THOSE BIG BODIES BETTER WATCH OUT NEXT YEAR HUH BRO


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIG MEEZEE_@Oct 28 2010, 12:42 AM~18928977
> *
> 
> 
> ...


That's nice bro


----------



## Bumper Chippin 88 (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLESOME_@Oct 27 2010, 02:27 PM~18922841
> *HERE ARE SOME UPDATED PICS :biggrin:
> 
> A LITTLE UNDER THE HOOD
> ...


What size springs and cylinders are running back there? how does it drive on the highway? I'm still debating if I should run shocks on my towncar.. Your towncar is some motivation bro..


----------



## TROUBLESOME (Aug 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Oct 29 2010, 12:49 AM~18937996
> *:0  :0  :wow:  :wow: THOSE BIG BODIES BETTER WATCH OUT NEXT YEAR HUH BRO
> *


FOR SURE THEY BETTER WATCH OUT  THANKS FOR THE LOVE HOMIE RESPECT FROM YOUR PIERS IS WHAT MAKES ALL THE HARD WORK WORTH WHILE :biggrin:


----------



## TROUBLESOME (Aug 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bumper Chippin 88_@Oct 29 2010, 07:47 AM~18939069
> *What size springs and cylinders are running back there? how does it drive on the highway? I'm still debating if I should run shocks on my towncar.. Your towncar is some motivation bro..
> *


I HAVE SOME 16'S WITH SOME 2 3/4 TON PRE CUTS IN THE REAR.....IT RIDES LIKE A DREAM ON THE FREEWAY.....I HAVE 12 BATTS TOO SO IF YOU ARE LESS BATTERIES THAN THAT IT WILL REALLY RIDE LIKE STOCK


----------



## Bumper Chippin 88 (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLESOME_@Oct 29 2010, 03:27 PM~18941300
> *I HAVE SOME 16'S WITH SOME 2 3/4 TON PRE CUTS IN THE REAR.....IT RIDES LIKE A DREAM ON THE FREEWAY.....I HAVE 12 BATTS TOO SO IF YOU ARE LESS BATTERIES THAN THAT IT WILL REALLY RIDE LIKE STOCK
> *


Its going to be around 12-14 batteries... Thanks for the info bro..


----------



## TROUBLESOME (Aug 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bumper Chippin 88_@Oct 29 2010, 04:22 PM~18942494
> *Its going to be around 12-14 batteries...  Thanks for the info bro..
> *


YOU MAY WANT TO GO WITH A 3 OR 3.5 TON DEPENDING ON HOW HEAVY OF A RACK YOU BUILD BUT THE PRE CUTS WORK GREAT FOR ME :biggrin:


----------



## TROUBLESOME (Aug 5, 2006)

UP TOP FOR THE TOWNCARS :biggrin:


----------



## Alex U Faka (Sep 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BIG MEEZEE_@Oct 28 2010, 01:42 AM~18928977
> *
> 
> 
> ...


That's wasssup Homie!!


----------



## bills chop shop (May 4, 2010)

*OUTSIDERS CAR CLUB HAWAII-BILLS CHOP SHOP*


----------



## Bumper Chippin 88 (Aug 12, 2004)

Here's a partial pic of my wrapped frame going under a 96 towncar.. Its a tank all wrapped in 1/4" metal with the belly split...


----------



## Bumper Chippin 88 (Aug 12, 2004)

One more


----------



## excalibur (Mar 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG MEEZEE_@Oct 28 2010, 04:42 AM~18928977
> *
> 
> 
> ...


usually I dont like town cars missing the side moldings, but it looks good on this one. the pin striping makes it work.


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)




----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CUZICAN_@Nov 1 2010, 10:13 PM~18964505
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Right click save


----------



## brn2hop (May 13, 2009)




----------



## Alex U Faka (Sep 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by CUZICAN_@Nov 1 2010, 11:13 PM~18964505
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Chubaka (May 9, 2008)




----------



## MR.MEMO (Sep 5, 2007)

hey guys im thinking of picking up a 2000 licoln bubble top towncar tommarow what are some things i should look for?


----------



## Bumper Chippin 88 (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MR.MEMO_@Nov 7 2010, 08:38 PM~19011308
> *hey guys im thinking of picking up a 2000 licoln bubble top towncar tommarow what are some things i should look for?
> *


Look to see if the intake is plastic? If so be prepared to change it or pay to have it changed..


----------



## FIRME80 (Jan 10, 2008)




----------



## MR.MEMO (Sep 5, 2007)

:a


> _Originally posted by Bumper Chippin 88_@Nov 7 2010, 09:57 PM~19011532
> *Look to see if the intake is plastic? If so be prepared to change it or pay to have it changed..
> *


 :thumbsup: ill make sure i look out for that.they didnt post any engine pics on craigslist. :angry:


----------



## 816rider (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR.MEMO_@Nov 7 2010, 09:45 PM~19012738
> *:a
> :thumbsup: ill make sure i look out for that.they didnt post any engine pics on craigslist. :angry:
> *


can you tell if its plastic or not with the plastic cover these thangs come with? :biggrin:


----------



## MR.MEMO (Sep 5, 2007)

well i guess not im gonna be tearing that car apart at the lot tommarow for sure.. what years did the plastic intakes come in? do you replace it with an aftermarket?


----------



## CadillacRoyalty (Dec 26, 2003)




----------



## Bumper Chippin 88 (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MR.MEMO_@Nov 7 2010, 11:10 PM~19012978
> *well i guess not im gonna be tearing that car apart at the lot tommarow for sure.. what years did the plastic intakes come in? do you replace it with an aftermarket?
> *


It was the year 96-01... Yeah they sell a aluminum style one which was $300.. But I heard from shops they can charge up to $700-$800 to do.. I did mine myself with some help..


----------



## Coast 2 Coast (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by brn2hop_@Nov 2 2010, 07:20 PM~18969576
> *
> 
> 
> ...


this car is great motivation.......


----------



## Alex U Faka (Sep 22, 2010)




----------



## Alex U Faka (Sep 22, 2010)




----------



## TROUBLESOME (Aug 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ~Texas Hustle~_@Oct 27 2010, 08:17 AM~18921055
> *any pics of the silver and blue linc on the bumper?
> *


HERE YOU GO PLAYER









:wow: :biggrin:


----------



## 816rider (May 8, 2007)

last minute deal here...im going to the junk yard in the morn....i got a 99' need to do the spindle swap, what year do i pull them from in the junk yard to make my 13" rimz fit?


----------



## TexasHeat806 (Aug 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLESOME_@Nov 10 2010, 10:59 PM~19039144
> *HERE YOU GO PLAYER
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: from the door :thumbsup:


----------



## TexasHeat806 (Aug 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 816rider_@Nov 10 2010, 11:04 PM~19039223
> *last minute deal here...im going to the junk yard in the morn....i got a 99' need to do the spindle swap, what year do i pull them from in the junk yard to make my 13" rimz fit?
> *


90-94 spindles is what you need


----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by bills chop shop_@Oct 31 2010, 02:52 PM~18953828
> *straight outta ewa beach and still on da streets....*


----------



## mister x (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Aug 4 2010, 05:47 PM~18230709
> *I just picked up my new project for a good price
> 
> 
> ...


 :wave:


----------



## Alex U Faka (Sep 22, 2010)

T
T
T


----------



## 83caddyhopper (Jan 26, 2005)

here is my project 92 lincoln


----------



## Bumper Chippin 88 (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLESOME_@Nov 10 2010, 10:59 PM~19039144
> *HERE YOU GO PLAYER
> 
> 
> ...


Right click saved.... That town car is sooo fucking clean... :biggrin:


----------



## 713Leancon (Jul 3, 2010)




----------



## HOM1EZ_OnLY_509 (Nov 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by white link 93_@Oct 21 2010, 05:30 PM~18873826
> *
> 
> 
> ...



pinche carro looks sicc homie :thumbsup:


----------



## TexasHeat806 (Aug 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 713Leancon_@Nov 14 2010, 12:19 PM~19064865
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## TROUBLESOME (Aug 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bumper Chippin 88_@Nov 14 2010, 09:06 AM~19064227
> *Right click saved.... That town car is sooo fucking clean... :biggrin:
> *


ONCE AGAIN THANKS FOR THE LOVE HOMIE


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)

:roflmao:


----------



## Danmenace (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CUZICAN_@Nov 1 2010, 11:13 PM~18964505
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for posting the pics USO, that's my car repping the big bad state of Texas. U know!!!!!!!


----------



## FIRME80 (Jan 10, 2008)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## Alex U Faka (Sep 22, 2010)

keola808 I-C-U


----------



## RollinX151 (Nov 3, 2009)




----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mister x_@Nov 12 2010, 01:50 AM~19049368
> *:wave:
> *


q-vo bro how are you im going to start doing the frame hopefuly this weekend


----------



## 713Leancon (Jul 3, 2010)




----------



## Alex U Faka (Sep 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by keola808_@Nov 16 2010, 03:12 PM~19084661
> *
> 
> 
> ...


_*Sick!!!*_


----------



## THEE805RAIDER (Jun 30, 2007)

my project....should be lifted by jan..2011...


----------



## TROUBLESOME (Aug 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Fleetwood Rider_@Nov 16 2010, 07:00 AM~19080785
> *:roflmao:
> 
> 
> ...


HEY HOMIE WHAT KIND OF CAR IS THAT STEERING WHEEL ADAPTER FOR??


----------



## lowrider 4 life (Nov 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLESOME_@Nov 19 2010, 12:15 AM~19107203
> *HEY HOMIE WHAT KIND OF CAR IS  THAT STEERING WHEEL ADAPTER FOR??
> *



need one for a nardi :cheesy:


----------



## LowlyG-bodyDriver (Nov 29, 2007)

Im picking up a 92 anyone know anything about replacing the motor for the power windows or getting them back on track ?


----------



## TROUBLESOME (Aug 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowrider 4 life_@Nov 18 2010, 10:37 PM~19107454
> *need one for a nardi  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


WHY AS A MATTER OF FACT I DO!!! PM SENT


----------



## lowrider 4 life (Nov 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowlyG-bodyDriver_@Nov 19 2010, 12:43 AM~19107506
> *Im picking up a 92  anyone know anything about replacing the motor for the power windows or getting them back on track ?
> *



there rivited on and its a pain in the ass to get the windos back in the track


----------



## lowrider 4 life (Nov 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLESOME_@Nov 19 2010, 01:15 AM~19107850
> *WHY AS A MATTER OF FACT I DO!!!  PM SENT
> *



pm sent back :biggrin:


----------



## 713Leancon (Jul 3, 2010)




----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

commin soon... :biggrin:


----------



## LowlyG-bodyDriver (Nov 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowrider 4 life_@Nov 19 2010, 08:53 PM~19113475
> *there rivited on and its a pain in the ass to get the windos back in the track
> *


alright appreciate the info.


----------



## TexasHeat806 (Aug 10, 2009)

ttt


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## BIG BOPPER (Apr 21, 2010)




----------



## lowrider 4 life (Nov 11, 2005)




----------



## JUICED96 (Aug 29, 2009)




----------



## TexasHeat806 (Aug 10, 2009)

after im done with my car this winter it should be hitting like this black one.


----------



## TexasHeat806 (Aug 10, 2009)

clip from Rolln


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

I got a ? i got 97 town car thats been giving me problems my car wont stay on and the battery light is on but I went and got a new battery and went and got a newly refub alternator from autozone and its still giving me problems can anybody help me out


----------



## streetclown (Jun 4, 2007)

ok here is my town car :biggrin:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 816rider (May 8, 2007)

nice pics bro...love them TC's


----------



## SPIDER1959VERT (Feb 2, 2006)

:yes: :yes:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## TexasHeat806 (Aug 10, 2009)

good pics 81 cutty


----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~Texas Hustle~_@Dec 1 2010, 12:17 PM~19210158
> *good pics 81 cutty
> *


thnx :cheesy:


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

I have a 92 TC any advice or tips on replacing the motor on the drivers front window ?


----------



## KILOE (Nov 26, 2009)




----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Nov 29 2010, 02:06 PM~19190716
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i aways liked that town car just would look alot better with a nice tuck in the front


----------



## TexasHeat806 (Aug 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by KILOE_@Dec 2 2010, 10:32 PM~19224209
> *
> 
> 
> ...


clean bro :thumbsup:


----------



## Bumper Chippin 88 (Aug 12, 2004)

I found this Youtube... :biggrin: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3hhUtCmEDKQ


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## RF LINCOLN (May 20, 2009)




----------



## RF LINCOLN (May 20, 2009)




----------



## -FROST- (Feb 7, 2007)




----------



## lowrider 4 life (Nov 11, 2005)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RF LINCOLN_@Dec 9 2010, 02:17 PM~19283399
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## mwherna (Nov 30, 2010)

My 90Towncar.One day I hope to have here look as clean as some of these Towncars on here.


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~ (Aug 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by juicedmonteSS_@Dec 11 2010, 11:03 AM~19301058
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## PEPSI_559 (Jun 18, 2008)

FOR ZALE


----------



## I SPY ON U (Mar 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Fleetwood Rider_@Dec 9 2010, 03:37 AM~19281302
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

I have a 92 Town car , painted 04 escalade blue , full suede interior , 2 pumps 8 batteries . The rear section of the roof is covered in suede question is , is that a fiberglass cover ? if so how are they removed ? what window trim would go around the windows if i decide to remove the cap?


----------



## TROUBLESOME (Aug 5, 2006)

THE AMERICAN COWBOY DOIN IT IN THE HOP PIT :wow: .....THEN TOOK 1RST IN THE SHOW :biggrin: .....JUST A SMALL LOCAL SHOW BUT STILL REPIN IN BOTH AREAS....THAT'S WHAT YOU CALL A SHOW HOPPER


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLESOME_@Dec 15 2010, 09:24 PM~19339366
> *
> 
> 
> ...


bigg baller!!
:biggrin:


----------



## Mr. Inglewood (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Nov 29 2010, 02:00 PM~19190666
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that shit is clean


----------



## 713Leancon (Jul 3, 2010)




----------



## TROUBLESOME (Aug 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EXCANDALOW_@Dec 16 2010, 02:04 PM~19344509
> *bigg baller!!
> :biggrin:
> *


I WANNA BE LIKE YOU WHEN I GROW UP WITH THAT FLEET OF RAG IMPALA'S :biggrin:


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

My new ride...


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLESOME_@Dec 15 2010, 11:24 PM~19339366
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats a tight town car bro


----------



## lowrider 4 life (Nov 11, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## TexasHeat806 (Aug 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by gzking_@Dec 17 2010, 05:50 PM~19354964
> *My new ride...
> 
> 
> ...


real nice :thumbsup:


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by gzking_@Dec 17 2010, 03:50 PM~19354964
> *My new ride...
> 
> 
> ...


WHEN U GONNA LET ME PLAY WITH THE PLAYSTATION......


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Dec 18 2010, 04:48 PM~19362538
> *WHEN U GONNA LET ME PLAY WITH THE PLAYSTATION......
> *


Need to put a new tv in . I have a new pioneer I am going to install


----------



## 816rider (May 8, 2007)

pm me offers fellas...paypal ready all off a 99' towncar










































the right side in the pic is the passenger side...the ball joint extension has some chiped chrome, and the arm has some surface rust...the ball joints on both arms are good! the spindles, and caliper brakcets have slight signs of wear, and need to be steel wooled and polished...


----------



## lowrider 4 life (Nov 11, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)

FOR SALE


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowrider 4 life_@Dec 18 2010, 10:37 AM~19360359
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## StylishTekniqueCC (Nov 7, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLESOME_@Dec 15 2010, 10:24 PM~19339366
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by gzking_@Dec 17 2010, 04:50 PM~19354964
> *My new ride...
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## TROUBLESOME (Aug 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Dec 17 2010, 05:23 PM~19355230
> *thats a tight town car bro
> *


THANKS BIG DOGG :biggrin:


----------



## brn2hop (May 13, 2009)




----------



## lowrider 4 life (Nov 11, 2005)




----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowrider 4 life_@Dec 27 2010, 11:02 PM~19435918
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that town car is nice bro


----------



## lowrider 4 life (Nov 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Dec 28 2010, 12:09 AM~19436019
> *that town car is nice bro
> *



thanks


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## Coach Rob (Jun 24, 2009)




----------



## SPOOON (Aug 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Dec 30 2010, 02:10 AM~19454996
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:0 :cheesy:


----------



## double o (Apr 27, 2009)

:wave:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coach Rob_@Jan 2 2011, 03:42 PM~19483293
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: nice


----------



## Coach Rob (Jun 24, 2009)

Thanks!! :cheesy:


----------



## BIG BOPPER (Apr 21, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Coach Rob_@Jan 2 2011, 05:42 PM~19483293
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice color on the linc :thumbsup:


----------



## Coach Rob (Jun 24, 2009)

At the Majestics 2011 Picnic


----------



## BIG BOPPER (Apr 21, 2010)

:0  ride looks nice coach bob i miss my old 90 s linc prob goin to get another 1 much props on ur ride


----------



## Coach Rob (Jun 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIG BOPPER_@Jan 2 2011, 09:31 PM~19487332
> *:0   ride looks nice coach bob  i miss my old  90 s linc prob  goin to get another 1  much props on ur ride
> *


Thanks! First day out
:thumbsup:


----------



## BIG BOPPER (Apr 21, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Coach Rob_@Jan 3 2011, 12:36 AM~19487379
> *Thanks! First day out
> :thumbsup:
> *


niceeeeeee any pics of the setup


----------



## TexasHeat806 (Aug 10, 2009)




----------



## Coach Rob (Jun 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIG BOPPER_@Jan 2 2011, 11:24 PM~19488232
> *niceeeeeee  any pics of the setup
> *


Here you go


----------



## shoez86 (Jul 15, 2004)

Very Nice!!! Coach Rob very clean set-up like the hardlines.. Mine should be back on the road soon am crossing my fingers it too is red with patterns I don't know but I just love the royal, deep rich look from the kandy on those luxuries..lol. Good luck and keep the pics coming!!


----------



## Coach Rob (Jun 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by shoez86_@Jan 3 2011, 07:05 PM~19494658
> *Very Nice!!!  Coach Rob very clean set-up like the hardlines..  Mine should be back on the road soon am crossing my fingers it too is red with patterns I don't know but I just love the royal, deep rich look from the kandy on those luxuries..lol.  Good luck and keep the pics coming!!
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## fatruss (Sep 4, 2007)

here is my town car, i wanna redo the paint this spring but im stuck, i really like this stock color, and the top is kinda browninsh, what color would look good with the brown top??? i have no ideas what goes good with brown, i was thinking like another goldish color, with some flake, i want it to be a "custom paint job' and not look like factory, but i dont wanna go too insane, just may-b the goldish color and some ghost patterns with pearls and flake??? sound like a good idea, please give me some input . i appreciate it


----------



## lowrider 4 life (Nov 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fatruss_@Jan 5 2011, 09:07 PM~19514694
> *
> 
> 
> ...


best thing id do man is to go down to your local paint supplier and go look at some paint chips there are tons of different brownish goldish colors out there


----------



## sicc1904 (Oct 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RF LINCOLN_@Dec 9 2010, 11:17 AM~19283399
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG BOPPER (Apr 21, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Coach Rob_@Jan 3 2011, 10:54 AM~19489381
> *Here you go
> 
> 
> ...


looks good Coach rob :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

I WANT TO THROW A CHAIN BRIDGE ON MY 94, ANYONE GOT PICS OF THEIRS? ANY AND ALL INFO ON HOW TO DO IT/ CHAIN PLACEMENT ECT WOULD BE GREAT. ALSO WHAT TO USE FOR THE BRIDGE AND BEST WAY TO INSTALL WITHOUT REMOVING THE FRAME? THANKS


----------



## Terco (Nov 8, 2010)




----------



## RML3864 (Jun 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Terco_@Jan 15 2011, 02:12 PM~19605993
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Thats clean


----------



## shoez86 (Jul 15, 2004)

what type engine you got in this TC?


----------



## white link 93 (Oct 27, 2004)

Ttt4Tc


----------



## Terco (Nov 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by shoez86_@Jan 15 2011, 09:11 PM~19608153
> *what type engine you got in this TC?
> *


5.0


----------



## Terco (Nov 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by white link 93_@Jan 23 2011, 04:22 PM~19675528
> *Ttt4Tc
> 
> 
> ...


Orale....clean ride :thumbsup:


----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)

*at a show dis past weekend in hawaii* :biggrin:


----------



## bills chop shop (May 4, 2010)




----------



## lowblackee (Jun 17, 2009)

DONE DEAL :biggrin:


----------



## TexasHeat806 (Aug 10, 2009)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)




----------



## Terco (Nov 8, 2010)

lookin good RARE CLASS CC


----------



## RareClass (Feb 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Terco_@Jan 27 2011, 11:44 PM~19719715
> *lookin good RARE CLASS CC
> *


THANKS HOMIE THATS JOSEPH ROLLIN CLEAN IN THAT PURPLE RAIN


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

x9U3GOrCJW4&feature=related


----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## oldschoolmoonroof (Jan 21, 2009)




----------



## SPOOON (Aug 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Terco_@Jan 15 2011, 05:12 PM~19605993
> *
> 
> 
> ...



thats a pretty ass car :cheesy:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Terco_@Jan 15 2011, 05:12 PM~19605993
> *
> 
> 
> ...


you have a 350 under the hood homie???? :biggrin:


----------



## Terco (Nov 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by SPOOON+Jan 31 2011, 10:36 AM~19744877-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



5.0 :biggrin: .......got rid of all that clutter :biggrin:


----------



## RareClass (Feb 6, 2010)

RARECLASS PURPLE RAIN


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Terco_@Feb 2 2011, 03:08 AM~19764222
> *Thanks!!
> 5.0  :biggrin: .......got rid of all that clutter :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~ (Aug 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by keola808_@Jan 31 2011, 09:19 AM~19744743
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DUBB-C (Jun 4, 2010)




----------



## shoez86 (Jul 15, 2004)

That is clean Terco and I feel ya on that over the top lincoln accessorizing of the engine bay coutesy of the factory. I cleaned mine up to but did keep the 4.6 just jenny craiged it a bit lol. Will post up some good pics when I get it alittle more back together since this thread is one of the few that can really appreciate these car styles to their fullest.


----------



## Mr. Torres (Jan 7, 2010)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 94pimplac (Jul 29, 2007)




----------



## Terco (Nov 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RareClass_@Feb 2 2011, 01:39 AM~19764391
> *RARECLASS PURPLE RAIN
> 
> 
> ...


Nice :thumbsup: was there a purple rain 1???


----------



## Terco (Nov 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by shoez86_@Feb 2 2011, 06:10 PM~19769557
> *That is clean Terco and I feel ya on that over the top lincoln accessorizing of the engine bay coutesy of the factory.  I cleaned mine up to but did keep the 4.6 just jenny craiged it a bit lol.  Will post up some good pics when I get it alittle more back together since this thread is one of the few that can really appreciate these car styles to their fullest.
> *


Thanks!....post pics when u get a chance


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

:ugh:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## -PlayTime- (Jul 25, 2007)

> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## -PlayTime- (Jul 25, 2007)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Terco (Nov 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Feb 3 2011, 02:10 AM~19774852
> *
> 
> 
> ...


EWWW WEEEEEE!!!! NICE......AND THE GIRL IS CUTE TOO :biggrin:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## SERVIN_ANY1 (Dec 31, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RF LINCOLN_@Dec 9 2010, 11:17 AM~19283399
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Black On Black Clean!!!


----------



## DUBB-C (Jun 4, 2010)

:wave: :wave: uffin: uffin:


----------



## white link 93 (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PlayTime-_@Feb 3 2011, 07:09 PM~19779544
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: is it the pic or does that look like the rear tire is flat??


----------



## HOTSHOT956 (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Feb 3 2011, 01:10 AM~19774852
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## DUBB-C (Jun 4, 2010)




----------



## shoez86 (Jul 15, 2004)

little bit of what I got so far soon it will be out again...


----------



## shoez86 (Jul 15, 2004)

sorry pic is so big forgot to resize lol


----------



## shoez86 (Jul 15, 2004)

Here hopefully this is better...lol


----------



## OMAR760 (Dec 28, 2009)

FOR SALE $350 OBO 97 FRONT CLIP
CALL 17602075562


----------



## runumhard808 (Feb 7, 2011)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Feb 2 2011, 10:10 PM~19774852
> *
> 
> 
> ...


sikkkkk


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Feb 3 2011, 01:12 AM~19774857
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :wow: DAMM SEEN THIZZ TC @ ECOLOGY AUTO WRECKING...ALL STRIPPED DOWN...


----------



## Members64 (Jun 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OMAR760_@Feb 8 2011, 12:50 PM~19818901
> *FOR SALE $350 OBO 97 FRONT CLIP
> CALL 17602075562
> 
> ...


----------



## RareClass (Feb 6, 2010)

RARECLASS IE PURPLE RAIN


----------



## DUBB-C (Jun 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RareClass_@Feb 9 2011, 01:31 AM~19824891
> *RARECLASS IE PURPLE RAIN
> 
> 
> ...


  :biggrin:


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Terco_@Feb 2 2011, 12:08 AM~19764222
> *Thanks!!
> 5.0  :biggrin: .......got rid of all that clutter :biggrin:
> *


OOOH! I WANT TO SEE! ANY CLOSER PICS OF THE POWER PLANT?


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

WHATS THE GENERAL OPINION ON DROP MOUNTS FOR THE REAR UPPER TRAILING ARMS? PROS/CONS? I JUST PICKED UP A 94 AND IT HAS DROP MOUNTS AND 14" CYLINDERS. I PLAN ON RUNNING A CHAIN BRIDGE, DOES THAT MAKE IT BETTER? I HAD A 93 LINCOLN, AND WITH 10'S AND STOCK ARMS, I HAD NO TROUBLES. SHOULD I BRING IT BACK TO THAT?


----------



## DUBB-C (Jun 4, 2010)




----------



## shystie69 (Feb 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Amahury760_@Feb 8 2011, 01:23 PM~19819106
> *:0  :wow: DAMM SEEN THIZZ TC @ ECOLOGY AUTO WRECKING...ALL STRIPPED DOWN...
> *


Dam tought i was the only one jaja


----------



## DUBB-C (Jun 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by shoez86_@Feb 7 2011, 07:53 PM~19812886
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  :thumbsup:


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sinicle_@Feb 9 2011, 12:52 PM~19827902
> *WHATS THE GENERAL OPINION ON DROP MOUNTS FOR THE REAR UPPER TRAILING ARMS? PROS/CONS? I JUST PICKED UP A 94 AND IT HAS DROP MOUNTS AND 14" CYLINDERS. I PLAN ON RUNNING A CHAIN BRIDGE, DOES THAT MAKE IT BETTER? I HAD A 93 LINCOLN, AND WITH 10'S AND STOCK ARMS, I HAD NO TROUBLES. SHOULD I BRING IT BACK TO THAT?
> *


ANYONE? :dunno:


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Terco_@Feb 3 2011, 12:36 AM~19774162
> *Nice :thumbsup:  was there a purple rain 1???
> *


Ya but it wasn't a Lincoln and it didn't have too much purple . Haha


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 1968IMPALACUSTOM (Oct 30, 2007)

wit a 98 town car frame fit on a 94 town carnot sure need some help wit it


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)




----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)




----------



## TexasHeat806 (Aug 10, 2009)

TTT Lincoln riders


----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## Terco (Nov 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by bigtroubles1_@Feb 12 2011, 01:30 AM~19850382
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Sup Homie, Purple Rain 2 lookin good! missed ur visit to my side of town last Friday Night.... :thumbsup:


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Terco_@Feb 14 2011, 08:16 PM~19870611
> *Sup Homie, Purple Rain 2 lookin good!  missed ur visit to my side of town last Friday Night.... :thumbsup:
> *


oh ya dog i made a trip dwn to the h.a , thats where i was raisd so i always gtta go bk to my roots u know .. but next time homie..


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

Top


----------



## TexasHeat806 (Aug 10, 2009)




----------



## UCETAH (Oct 2, 2010)




----------



## juiced99tc (Feb 8, 2011)




----------



## RareClass (Feb 6, 2010)




----------



## Terco (Nov 8, 2010)




----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

THE HOMIES LINCOLN TC..REPPIN...STYLISTICS.CC..SO.LA.TTT


----------



## TexasHeat806 (Aug 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by juiced99tc_@Feb 20 2011, 04:00 AM~19914561
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

ttt


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)




----------



## jubilee78 (Feb 12, 2011)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Feb 22 2011, 03:25 PM~19927773
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Is there an 80s town car topic, used to be can't find it


----------



## jubilee78 (Feb 12, 2011)

Anyone


----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by jubilee78_@Feb 22 2011, 02:33 AM~19930743
> *Is there an 80s town car topic, used to be can't find it
> *


*is this what youre looking for?*

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?act=ST&f=6&t=259016


----------



## pitbull166 (Jul 16, 2008)

ttt


----------



## jubilee78 (Feb 12, 2011)

Yea loving those town coupes, there was a four door 80s town car topic aswell? Do you know where that is?


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Dec 29 2010, 11:11 PM~19455007
> *
> 
> 
> ...


1st Lincoln to come out with a Small Block 350! And its getting ready to come back out New and Improved!!!


----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by jubilee78_@Feb 25 2011, 12:29 AM~19956530
> *Yea loving those town coupes, there was a four door 80s town car topic aswell? Do you know where that is?
> *


*i like da town coupes also but i havent seen da 4door topic...but if i do imma post it up* :biggrin:


----------



## brn2hop (May 13, 2009)




----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by brn2hop_@Feb 25 2011, 01:06 PM~19959946
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I love those pics


----------



## Mr. Torres (Jan 7, 2010)

*BOUNDED CC*


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr. Torres_@Feb 25 2011, 09:24 PM~19963401
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*

THAT'S BAD ASS. ANY MORE PICS?*


----------



## TexasHeat806 (Aug 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by brn2hop_@Feb 25 2011, 03:06 PM~19959946
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice!


----------



## bills chop shop (May 4, 2010)

*REST IN PEACE...BE HITTIN DA STREETS IN MARCH...CHUGGAH CHUGGAH CHOOOO CHOOOO HEAD FULL OF STEAM!!!!!!!*


----------



## jubilee78 (Feb 12, 2011)

> _Originally posted by keola808_@Feb 26 2011, 02:43 AM~19957636
> *i like da town coupes also but i havent seen da 4door topic...but if i do imma post it up    :biggrin:
> *


I've def seen it before, topic was 80D'z town cars spelt like that. See if ya come across it


----------



## jubilee78 (Feb 12, 2011)

Maybe sum one should make a topic or post up some 80s 4 doors


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bills chop shop_@Feb 26 2011, 12:52 PM~19966789
> *REST IN PEACE...BE HITTIN DA STREETS IN MARCH...CHUGGAH CHUGGAH CHOOOO CHOOOO HEAD FULL OF STEAM!!!!!!!
> *


----------



## jubilee78 (Feb 12, 2011)

> _Originally posted by jubilee78_@Feb 27 2011, 09:15 AM~19967276
> *Maybe sum one should make a topic or post up some 80s 4 doors
> *


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by brn2hop_@Feb 25 2011, 02:06 PM~19959946
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Front end Lock Up is BADASS !! Whats involved to get that lock up ?


----------



## Terco (Nov 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Feb 28 2011, 03:31 PM~19981270
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Terco (Nov 8, 2010)

> lookin real good
> :thumbsup:
> 
> GT UP!


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

top for dem linx


----------



## lowrider 4 life (Nov 11, 2005)




----------



## CHENTEX3 (Aug 31, 2005)

:420: :biggrin:


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowrider 4 life_@Mar 1 2011, 05:46 PM~19991230
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :biggrin: :0


----------



## 250 Game (Dec 20, 2006)

anybody know where i could find a gold grille?


----------



## TexasHeat806 (Aug 10, 2009)




----------



## white link 93 (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by gzking_@Feb 28 2011, 07:54 PM~19982276
> *Front end Lock Up is BADASS !! Whats involved to get that lock up ?
> *



Is your front bump stop still there? under a-arms theres angle-piece that needs to be flatnd down and front arches reinforced


----------



## unity prospect (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Nov 29 2010, 02:00 PM~19190666
> *
> 
> 
> ...


this is my old towncar :cheesy: i gold leafed the shit out of it and then sold it...


----------



## casper38 (Aug 17, 2007)

under construction....


----------



## shoez86 (Jul 15, 2004)

looks like a good start!


----------



## 94pimplac (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Feb 21 2011, 08:25 PM~19927773
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow:


----------



## 250 Game (Dec 20, 2006)

anybody know about gold grills for theese cars


----------



## 250 Game (Dec 20, 2006)

anybody know about gold grills for theese cars


----------



## STEP UR GAME UP (Sep 12, 2007)




----------



## shoez86 (Jul 15, 2004)

the gold grill or castle look is from e and g but you can usually find em on ebay lately good luck Uso.


----------



## shoez86 (Jul 15, 2004)

Old one was nice but I don't really have much gold on car... :happysad: 











After the chrome and engraving much more my taste... :biggrin:


----------



## 250 Game (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by shoez86+Mar 4 2011, 05:41 PM~20016794-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


word i got gold centers on my towncar thats why i want the gold grill if anybody has any leads on one please pm me


----------



## RIDIN FOR LIFE (Sep 6, 2009)

my tc


----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RIDIN FOR LIFE_@Mar 5 2011, 01:51 AM~20020385
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: *dis looks good...cant wait to see it on da streets of las vegas* :thumbsup:


----------



## benz88 (Nov 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hennessy-mobbin_@Mar 5 2011, 02:08 AM~20020304
> *word i got gold centers on my towncar thats why i want the gold grill if anybody has any leads on one please pm me
> *


ebay man.


----------



## white link 93 (Oct 27, 2004)




----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)




----------



## 250 Game (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by benz88_@Mar 5 2011, 05:15 PM~20023412
> *ebay man.
> 
> 
> ...


will that shit fit a 97 ?


----------



## benz88 (Nov 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hennessy-mobbin_@Mar 7 2011, 12:23 AM~20032519
> *will that shit fit a 97 ?
> *


no. for the 95-97 you have to find an "alpha maclean" grill.


----------



## Mr. Torres (Jan 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Feb 26 2011, 12:56 AM~19964384
> *THAT'S BAD ASS. ANY MORE PICS?
> *


BEFORE









THEN


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowrider 4 life_@Mar 1 2011, 04:46 PM~19991230
> *
> 
> 
> ...












:0


----------



## TexasHeat806 (Aug 10, 2009)




----------



## CHI_TOWNZ_DUKE (Nov 1, 2007)




----------



## CHI_TOWNZ_DUKE (Nov 1, 2007)




----------



## CHI_TOWNZ_DUKE (Nov 1, 2007)




----------



## lowrider 4 life (Nov 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lowridin IV Life_@Mar 7 2011, 07:56 PM~20037770
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Lowridin IV Life_@Mar 7 2011, 05:56 PM~20037770
> *
> 
> 
> ...



nice,..,dam


----------



## CHI_TOWNZ_DUKE (Nov 1, 2007)




----------



## BIG BOPPER (Apr 21, 2010)




----------



## lowrider 4 life (Nov 11, 2005)

this is before some more shit got chromed and painted


----------



## Mr. Torres (Jan 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by CHI_TOWNZ_DUKE_@Mar 9 2011, 06:42 PM~20053793
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looks nice.. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## RIDIN FOR LIFE (Sep 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by keola808_@Mar 5 2011, 02:43 PM~20022451
> *:wow:    dis looks good...cant wait to see it on da streets of las vegas    :thumbsup:
> *


drive it every day brother.....matching baby seat in the back too


----------



## Leper_Messiah (Feb 13, 2011)

Mine.....


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## CHI_TOWNZ_DUKE (Nov 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr. Torres_@Mar 9 2011, 08:15 PM~20054587
> *looks nice..  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



Orale thanx homeboy.. Love lincons...


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 250 Game (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by benz88_@Mar 6 2011, 11:46 PM~20032665
> *no. for the 95-97 you have to find an "alpha maclean" grill.
> 
> 
> ...


thanks for the info homeboy


----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RIDIN FOR LIFE_@Mar 9 2011, 08:17 PM~20054612
> *drive it every day brother.....matching baby seat in the back too
> *


*gonna keep a look out for it* :thumbsup:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Mar 9 2011, 10:43 PM~20056012
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## Terco (Nov 8, 2010)




----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

keep pics comin


----------



## TexasHeat806 (Aug 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Mar 10 2011, 12:40 AM~20056527
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## lowrider 4 life (Nov 11, 2005)

TTT


----------



## 96Linc (Apr 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Mar 9 2011, 10:40 PM~20056527
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CadillacRoyalty (Dec 26, 2003)

uffin:


----------



## TROUBLESOME (Aug 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ~Texas Hustle~+Mar 10 2011, 11:32 AM~20059200-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


THANKS :biggrin: I JUST WISH HE COULD HAVE GOT ONE ON THE BUMPER BUT IT IS HARD TO DRIVE AND TAKE PIC AT THE SAME TIME :wow:


----------



## UCETAH (Oct 2, 2010)

SLC UT


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

i miss my towncar... :tears:  :tears:


----------



## El Greengo (Jun 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Mar 10 2011, 12:40 AM~20056527
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## mr gonzalez (Nov 12, 2008)

what would i have to do to get 1992 lincol town car hop 48inch with a single pump and how many batteries


----------



## CHI_TOWNZ_DUKE (Nov 1, 2007)

Quick question fellow lincoln riders... I know about the arm extender for those wishbone arms .. But where cud I get em at.. Im in chicago tho so im sure ill have to order them .. n how much are they also.... I know I seend it here many many pages ago in this thread lol nut it taking forever to find lol any help wud be appreciated.. Thanx


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)




----------



## 250 Game (Dec 20, 2006)

To The Town Car


----------



## UCETAH (Oct 2, 2010)

TTT


----------



## puentegab (Feb 8, 2011)




----------



## pitbull166 (Jul 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHI_TOWNZ_DUKE_@Mar 9 2011, 08:42 PM~20053793
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Looking good, you plan on going to the super show in Indiana this year?


----------



## puentegab (Feb 8, 2011)

> _Originally posted by bigtroubles1_@Mar 16 2011, 07:39 PM~20109004
> *
> 
> 
> ...



the trunk came out really nice big dog!


----------



## Terco (Nov 8, 2010)




----------



## CadillacRoyalty (Dec 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by puentegab_@Mar 18 2011, 04:39 PM~20123521
> *the trunk came out really nice big dog!
> *



X2 CLEAN


----------



## UCETAH (Oct 2, 2010)

FOR SALE $1500


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by puentegab_@Mar 18 2011, 04:39 PM~20123521
> *the trunk came out really nice big dog!
> *


thanks :biggrin:


----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## SO_HOOD (Mar 19, 2010)




----------



## Cali Way (Jan 23, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## SO_HOOD (Mar 19, 2010)

theres alot good lookin towncars


----------



## Cali Way (Jan 23, 2005)

got this too


----------



## Bumper Chippin 88 (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Cali Way_@Mar 22 2011, 07:50 PM~20155013
> *got this too
> 
> 
> ...


I like that!!!


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## goinlow (Feb 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by aphustle_@Mar 10 2011, 02:08 PM~20059045
> *
> 
> 
> ...



What size cylinders are in the rear ?


----------



## RIDIN FOR LIFE (Sep 6, 2009)

does anyone know how to remove the factory steering wheel from the 98 tc without busting the airbag???????


----------



## white link 93 (Oct 27, 2004)




----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by goinlow_@Mar 23 2011, 09:29 AM~20159873
> *What size cylinders are in the rear ?
> *



regular 16s


----------



## Terco (Nov 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Mar 22 2011, 08:15 PM~20155324
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

Got me a new hopper but I don't know how to post pics...shoot me an email and ill shoot them so y'all can post them for me...thnx


----------



## CJAY (Jan 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Mar 25 2011, 04:32 PM~20180311
> *Got me a new hopper but I don't know how to post pics...shoot me an email and ill shoot them so y'all can post them for me...thnx
> *


*NENE I HIT YOU UP WITH THE INSTRUCTIONS IN YOUR BOX.*


----------



## CJAY (Jan 19, 2009)

*HERE YOU GO NENE LET ME KNOW IF YOU NEED SOMETHING ELSE! TTT*


----------



## white link 93 (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CJAY_@Mar 26 2011, 02:40 AM~20183735
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :biggrin: :0 :biggrin:


----------



## THE CUSTOMIZER (Nov 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Mar 25 2011, 04:32 PM~20180311
> *Got me a new hopper but I don't know how to post pics...shoot me an email and ill shoot them so y'all can post them for me...thnx
> *


Do u know what springs u have in the front of that thing. What ton? And what brand?


----------



## StylishTekniqueCC (Nov 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by aphustle_@Mar 25 2011, 10:51 AM~20178005
> *regular 16s
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THE CUSTOMIZER_@Mar 26 2011, 10:51 AM~20185301
> *Do u know what springs u have in the front of that thing. What ton? And what brand?
> *


4 1/2 tons from coolaid....full stack but broken it by a big body caddy..


----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

Thanks for posting the pics for me cjay


----------



## CJAY (Jan 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Mar 26 2011, 04:39 PM~20187601
> *Thanks for posting the pics for me cjay
> *



*DID YOU GET THOSE VIDEOS I SENT YOU?? I SHOT THEM TO YOUR YAHOO ADDRESS.* :biggrin:


----------



## brn2hop (May 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL+Feb 25 2011, 01:57 PM~19960242-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: THNX......


----------



## brn2hop (May 13, 2009)

> Front end Lock Up is BADASS !! Whats involved to get that lock up ?



3 inch upper a arms..... :biggrin: 


> > lookin real good
> > :thumbsup:
> >
> > GT UP!
> ...


----------



## BrownAzt3ka (May 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Big Butch C_@Jan 23 2003, 07:11 AM~421688
> *post more post more u got some i ain't seen!
> *


cleaaaaan!!!!!!!!


----------



## THEE805RAIDER (Jun 30, 2007)

just got my ride done.....my project......AZTEC DREAMER......


----------



## THEE805RAIDER (Jun 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by aphustle_@Mar 10 2011, 11:08 AM~20059045
> *keep pics comin
> 
> 
> ...



What size coil......how many turns you cut?.......nice clean ride homiee....


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)

*stole these pics from my homie* :biggrin: 




























*OUTSIDERS C.C HAWAII*


----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)

*stole these pics from my homie again* :biggrin:


----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)

*OUTSIDERS C.C HAWAII*


----------



## -FROST- (Feb 7, 2007)

damn dawg, stop stealin my pics!! lol :biggrin:


----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by CadillacFleetwood82_@Mar 28 2011, 07:20 PM~20204873
> *damn dawg, stop stealin my pics!!  lol :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: *had to rip u off bu :biggrin: i get choke u can steal :biggrin: jus tell me what kine cars u like see*


----------



## -FROST- (Feb 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by keola808_@Mar 28 2011, 06:32 PM~20204989
> *:roflmao:      had to rip u off bu      :biggrin:      i get choke u can steal      :biggrin:      jus tell me what kine cars u like see
> *


 :ninja:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY (May 23, 2009)




----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by THEE805RAIDER_@Mar 27 2011, 10:06 PM~20197790
> *What size coil......how many turns you cut?.......nice clean ride homiee....
> *


4.5 upfront and 2 in the rear ,.,.rides really good,.,i got bout 5 turns on em,.,.2 pumps 4 batteries no weight these cars get great gas mileage the lighter they are.


----------



## O.G. Bobby Johnson (Mar 4, 2011)

> _Originally posted by keola808_@Mar 28 2011, 05:39 PM~20204401
> *stole these pics from my homie      :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## O.G. Bobby Johnson (Mar 4, 2011)

> _Originally posted by keola808_@Mar 28 2011, 05:42 PM~20204454
> *stole these pics from my homie again      :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by CadillacFleetwood82_@Mar 28 2011, 08:08 PM~20205357
> *:ninja:
> *


:wow: *dont bring a knife to a gun fight* :machinegun: :guns: :roflmao: *i seen a malibu  was dat in your yard?* :biggrin:


----------



## RAIDER NATION (Jul 15, 2005)

TTT for the Town C


----------



## UCETAH (Oct 2, 2010)

FOR SALE $1500


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## pitbull166 (Jul 16, 2008)

ttt


----------



## mr gonzalez (Nov 12, 2008)

r 13s inch rims to small for lincoln town car 1992


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by uniques66_@Oct 2 2010, 09:41 PM~18721821
> *Here is my Daily.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



I seen this and much props bUt can I do the same? Did the caddy have a motor in it? Setup?
Can my deville with a 4100 pull my wraped regal with 10 batteries and 3 pumps no prob?


----------



## O.G. Bobby Johnson (Mar 4, 2011)

> _Originally posted by keola808_@Mar 29 2011, 05:59 AM~20208204
> *:wow:      dont bring a knife to a gun fight      :machinegun:      :guns:      :roflmao:    i seen a malibu            was dat in your yard?      :biggrin:
> *


 :yes:


----------



## Switchblade (Sep 8, 2005)




----------



## Switchblade (Sep 8, 2005)




----------



## RAIDER NATION (Jul 15, 2005)

ttt


----------



## El Greengo (Jun 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CALI_LAC_@Mar 29 2011, 11:35 AM~20209759
> *FOR SALE $1500
> 
> 
> ...



where does that bottom chrome come from i cant find it anywhere


----------



## KILOE (Nov 26, 2009)




----------



## stinking lincoln (Jul 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by davidw77_@Apr 4 2011, 09:09 AM~20254779
> *where does that bottom chrome come from i cant find it anywhere
> *


 :nono: no Chrome homie you not need none that that whip foo :biggrin:


----------



## stinking lincoln (Jul 17, 2010)

Is it true you can use Ford aerostar van spindles for a higher lock up in front ? :dunno:


----------



## RAIDER NATION (Jul 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KILOE_@Apr 4 2011, 11:41 AM~20255988
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## casper38 (Aug 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KILOE_@Apr 4 2011, 01:41 PM~20255988
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by stinking lincoln_@Apr 4 2011, 07:22 PM~20259565
> *Is it true you can use Ford aerostar van spindles for a higher lock up in front ? :dunno:
> *



never heard that one bfore..,hhmm,,.i got a 2.5 tuc on mines and its okay.,.,

2.5 and 3 not much of a difference,.,.


----------



## RAIDER NATION (Jul 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by aphustle_@Apr 5 2011, 10:41 AM~20264629
> *never heard that one bfore..,hhmm,,.i got a 2.5 tuc on mines and its okay.,.,
> 
> 2.5 and 3 not much of a difference,.,.
> ...


----------



## Terco (Nov 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by KILOE_@Apr 4 2011, 12:41 PM~20255988
> *
> 
> 
> ...


GRACIAS KILOE.....I COULDNT FIND MY PICS FROM THAT DAY :biggrin:


----------



## Coach Rob (Jun 24, 2009)




----------



## casper38 (Aug 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Coach Rob_@Apr 6 2011, 12:40 PM~20273753
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :scrutinize: clean :thumbsup:


----------



## RAIDER NATION (Jul 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coach Rob_@Apr 6 2011, 10:40 AM~20273753
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)




----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

daddy's back...


----------



## RAIDER NATION (Jul 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Who Productions_@Apr 6 2011, 08:25 PM~20278321
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 CLEAN


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)




----------



## RAIDER NATION (Jul 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Who Productions_@Apr 7 2011, 12:03 PM~20283226
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)




----------



## ROCK OUT (Jan 7, 2006)

what are you guys using on a 90-94 for a stereo dash kit, i think the guy that had it before may have broke a tab off, i cant find a dash kit for it and the sterios just chillin in there.


----------



## ROCK OUT (Jan 7, 2006)

heres my new daily


----------



## RAIDER NATION (Jul 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROCK OUT_@Apr 7 2011, 12:56 PM~20283616
> *heres my new daily
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## El Greengo (Jun 16, 2009)

before 










after

:biggrin:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## RAIDER NATION (Jul 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Who Productions_@Apr 7 2011, 12:10 PM~20283295
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## ROCK OUT (Jan 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROCK OUT_@Apr 7 2011, 11:51 AM~20283588
> *what are you guys using on a 90-94 for a stereo dash kit, i think the guy that had it before may have broke a tab off, i cant find a dash kit for it and the sterios just chillin in there.
> *


anybody?????


----------



## ROCK OUT (Jan 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROCK OUT_@Apr 7 2011, 11:51 AM~20283588
> *what are you guys using on a 90-94 for a stereo dash kit, i think the guy that had it before may have broke a tab off, i cant find a dash kit for it and the sterios just chillin in there.
> *


anybody?????


----------



## El Greengo (Jun 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ROCK OUT_@Apr 8 2011, 05:39 PM~20293921
> *anybody?????
> *


wiren kit 

i bought one from wall mart and now i dont have sound :uh: iam thinking the pre-amp is bad :dunno:


----------



## ROCK OUT (Jan 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by davidw77_@Apr 8 2011, 03:43 PM~20293941
> *wiren kit
> 
> i bought one from wall mart and now i dont have sound  :uh:  iam thinking the pre-amp is bad  :dunno:
> *


no im talking about to hold it in because the stock hole is a little too big, i guess ill just make one


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

sneek peek:









:biggrin:


----------



## ROCK OUT (Jan 7, 2006)

washed pic at college


----------



## 250 Game (Dec 20, 2006)

im looking for a 95 moon roof switch can anybody help me out ? send me a pm


----------



## RAIDER NATION (Jul 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RALPH_DOGG_@Apr 9 2011, 07:59 PM~20300170
> *sneek peek:
> 
> 
> ...


  CLEAN RIDE


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## ~CAROL CITY~ (Aug 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RALPH_DOGG_@Apr 9 2011, 07:59 PM~20300170
> *sneek peek:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## El Greengo (Jun 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ROCK OUT_@Apr 8 2011, 08:58 PM~20295200
> *no im talking about to hold it in because the stock hole is a little too big, i guess ill just make one
> *


prolly the best thing to do :biggrin:


----------



## El Greengo (Jun 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RALPH_DOGG_@Apr 9 2011, 08:59 PM~20300170
> *sneek peek:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## CARLITOS WAY (May 23, 2009)




----------



## RAIDER NATION (Jul 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CARLITOS WAY_@Apr 11 2011, 09:15 PM~20315753
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CARLITOS WAY_@Apr 11 2011, 09:15 PM~20315753
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## STEP UR GAME UP (Sep 12, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## el cuate-g (Sep 13, 2008)




----------



## RAIDER NATION (Jul 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by el cuate-g_@Apr 12 2011, 01:39 PM~20320823
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## El Greengo (Jun 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by STEP UR GAME UP_@Apr 12 2011, 02:31 PM~20320771
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RALPH_DOGG_@Apr 9 2011, 06:59 PM~20300170
> *sneek peek:
> 
> 
> ...



hno: hno:  OH BOY.............Bout time to come back with it !


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)




----------



## shystie69 (Feb 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by el cuate-g_@Apr 12 2011, 01:39 PM~20320823
> *
> 
> 
> ...


clean ride more pics


----------



## el cuate-g (Sep 13, 2008)

The other one was the before and this is now. A few subtle changes


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by el cuate-g_@Apr 13 2011, 07:42 PM~20331982
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i like this... looks nice n clean...


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CUZICAN_@Apr 13 2011, 06:23 PM~20331258
> *hno:  hno:   OH BOY.............Bout time to come back with it !
> *


and you know this sir...!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 78paco (Dec 29, 2004)




----------



## 78paco (Dec 29, 2004)




----------



## 78paco (Dec 29, 2004)




----------



## Terco (Nov 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by CARLITOS WAY_@Apr 11 2011, 10:15 PM~20315753
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Terco (Nov 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 78paco_@Apr 13 2011, 08:41 PM~20333171
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## RAIDER NATION (Jul 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 78paco_@Apr 13 2011, 07:41 PM~20333171
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## stinking lincoln (Jul 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 78paco_@Apr 13 2011, 07:41 PM~20333171
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## El Greengo (Jun 16, 2009)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## El Greengo (Jun 16, 2009)

:0


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~ (Aug 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by STEP UR GAME UP+Apr 12 2011, 01:31 PM~20320771-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bigtroubles1_@Mar 16 2011, 07:39 PM~20109004
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## CHI_TOWNZ_DUKE (Nov 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by pitbull166_@Mar 18 2011, 12:15 PM~20122311
> *Looking good, you plan on going to the super show in Indiana this year?
> *




YEAH HOPEFULLY IF IT MY DAY OFF BUT ILL REQUEST IT OFF HAHA


----------



## CHI_TOWNZ_DUKE (Nov 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr. Torres_@Mar 9 2011, 08:15 PM~20054587
> *looks nice..  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



THANX HOMEBOY I SEE U ROCKN DAT SOX LOGO TOO HAHA THAS WASA DOGGY DOG


----------



## El Greengo (Jun 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by FrGG88_@Apr 16 2011, 05:50 PM~20353951
> *My new ride.
> http://img4.imagehyper.com/img.php?id=5216...9269cd46b80bbe1
> 
> ...


 :0 loser :uh:


----------



## kreeperz (Dec 20, 2002)




----------



## Terco (Nov 8, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## cruisethewhip (Feb 14, 2011)

> _Originally posted by 78paco_@Apr 13 2011, 08:41 PM~20333171
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damn homie what size cylinders do you have in the back? clean as ride by the way


----------



## lowrider 4 life (Nov 11, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## lowrider 4 life (Nov 11, 2005)




----------



## Terco (Nov 8, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## El Greengo (Jun 16, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## casper38 (Aug 17, 2007)




----------



## lowpro85 (Mar 11, 2006)

TTT


----------



## cruisethewhip (Feb 14, 2011)

has anybody had to replace there bumper trim on there 90-94 lincoln towncar if so where do you recommend to buy it?


----------



## cruisethewhip (Feb 14, 2011)

uffin:


----------



## casper38 (Aug 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cruisethewhip_@Apr 23 2011, 10:55 PM~20405487
> *has anybody had to replace there bumper trim on there 90-94 lincoln towncar if so where do you recommend to buy it?
> *


got mine from autozone


----------



## cruisethewhip (Feb 14, 2011)

how many rolls did you go thru?


----------



## Inspirations408 (Feb 9, 2011)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: just bag it like month ago


----------



## ROCK OUT (Jan 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cruisethewhip_@Apr 23 2011, 07:55 PM~20405487
> *has anybody had to replace there bumper trim on there 90-94 lincoln towncar if so where do you recommend to buy it?
> *


got mine from the auto paint store, ull need close to 48ft, mine cost me $65 a roll of 24'.

*i need a license plate box for my front bumper its a 92. need one asap i threw mine away and they fuck with me for no front plates.*


----------



## cruisethewhip (Feb 14, 2011)

uffin:


----------



## DUBB-C (Jun 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Inspirations408_@Apr 24 2011, 07:06 PM~20411173
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  :biggrin:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Inspirations408_@Apr 24 2011, 07:06 PM~20411173
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: That sits nice!! Looks badass!!  :biggrin:


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

my girls with my new ride...


----------



## $CHARLIE BOY$ (Nov 16, 2008)




----------



## mrsdirtyred (Apr 13, 2007)

JDN chaper 2 First Ladys lincoln.. Patterns by DOC... Hydros by KoolAid!!!!


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RALPH_DOGG_@Apr 25 2011, 06:19 PM~20418694
> *my girls with my new ride...
> 
> 
> ...



Man Im waiting on pins and needles for this build topic :chuck: hno:


----------



## Switchblade (Sep 8, 2005)




----------



## mr gonzalez (Nov 12, 2008)

who gots rag top ltc post them up


----------



## BIG BOPPER (Apr 21, 2010)




----------



## mr gonzalez (Nov 12, 2008)

let see them the rag tops ltc


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

...keeping it clean...


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

...keeping it clean...


----------



## BIG BOPPER (Apr 21, 2010)




----------



## memegcc (Apr 7, 2011)

:biggrin:


----------



## Terco (Nov 8, 2010)

:thumbsup: 
TTT


----------



## cruisethewhip (Feb 14, 2011)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Apr 25 2011, 04:55 PM~20416995
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: CLEAN RIDE HOMIE


----------



## El Greengo (Jun 16, 2009)

> :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Richardtx (Mar 5, 2008)




----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CUZICAN_@Apr 26 2011, 07:47 AM~20421642
> *Man Im waiting on pins and needles for this build topic  :chuck:  hno:
> *


might not doing it carnla, all im doing is putting everything from my old one to this one bro...


----------



## cruisethewhip (Feb 14, 2011)

> _Originally posted by Richardtx_@May 1 2011, 10:39 PM~20463256
> *
> 
> 
> ...


post more pics


----------



## BIG BOPPER (Apr 21, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RALPH_DOGG_@May 2 2011, 07:33 PM~20469562
> *might not doing it carnla, all im doing is putting everything from my old one to this one bro...
> *


qvooooooooooooo ralph dogg hows it goin homie


----------



## elgreen13 (Nov 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Feb 3 2011, 12:08 AM~19774841
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :barf: :nosad:


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG BOPPER_@May 2 2011, 11:11 PM~20471793
> *qvooooooooooooo ralph dogg  hows it goin homie
> *


not bad man... just trying to do what i gotta do, ya know...???


----------



## BIG BOPPER (Apr 21, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RALPH_DOGG_@May 3 2011, 08:30 PM~20478458
> *not bad man...  just trying to do what i gotta do, ya know...???
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## biggie209 (Apr 7, 2006)

MY HOMIE'S 89


----------



## El Greengo (Jun 16, 2009)

QUESTION

i have a 93 towncar i have bought a Nardi steering wheel 6 hole adapter needed............. now i need to find a adapter so i can mount in my car but no luck finding a mount !!! any idea's ............................ also LOOKING for plated and extended Aarms done... for my car anybody out there HAVE some iam paypal ready ........


----------



## bangn67 (Nov 18, 2005)




----------



## bangn67 (Nov 18, 2005)




----------



## bangn67 (Nov 18, 2005)




----------



## CMEDROP (Jan 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by biggie209_@May 4 2011, 01:29 PM~20484135
> *MY HOMIE'S 89
> 
> 
> ...


clean


----------



## STEP UR GAME UP (Sep 12, 2007)




----------



## CJAY (Jan 19, 2009)

TTT FORM THEM LINCS!!!!!!!


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

> > :biggrin:
> >
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## El Greengo (Jun 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RALPH_DOGG_@May 6 2011, 02:58 PM~20498519
> *please don't, i think it looks like shit...
> *


 i was hopen for better answer lol :cheesy:


----------



## benz88 (Nov 23, 2007)

the only reason it looks bad is cause we dont have chrome bumpers. Otherwise it'd look good


----------



## cruisethewhip (Feb 14, 2011)

heres mine awhile back ago


----------



## CJAY (Jan 19, 2009)

HERE'S A PIC OF MY STREET HOPPER :biggrin: WHEN I GET BACK TO THE STATES I'LL POST THE NEW T/C BUILD :0


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by davidw77+May 6 2011, 10:55 PM~20500766-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



agreed, the middle dont look bad, its the front and rear that just doesnt flow... but hey, your ride not mine bro... do what you like, you know...???


----------



## P.E. PREZ (Feb 22, 2009)




----------



## 97TownCar (Nov 18, 2009)




----------



## cruisethewhip (Feb 14, 2011)

how many tons do you guys recomend for the rear and how many turns?


----------



## blvd killa (Feb 25, 2011)




----------



## P.E. PREZ (Feb 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cruisethewhip_@May 9 2011, 11:44 AM~20514650
> *how many tons do you guys recomend for the rear and how many turns?
> *


IT DEPEND'S ON WHAT YOU HAVE IN TRUNK!!!! I HAVE A SINGLE PUMP WITH 8 BATTS AND I HAVE 3 TONS PRE CUT IT DOSE MID 30's ON THE BUMPER. JUST TRY DIFFRENT COMBO'S GOOD LUCK HOMIE


----------



## P.E. PREZ (Feb 22, 2009)

Towncar To The Top


----------



## El Greengo (Jun 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by benz88_@May 6 2011, 10:00 PM~20500790
> *the only reason it looks bad is cause we dont have chrome bumpers. Otherwise it'd look good
> *


true


----------



## El Greengo (Jun 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RALPH_DOGG_@May 7 2011, 06:30 PM~20504456
> *agreed, the middle dont look bad, its the front and rear that just doesnt flow...  but hey, your ride not mine bro...  do what you like, you know...???
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: 










prolly wouldnt look right


----------



## cruisethewhip (Feb 14, 2011)

> _Originally posted by P.E. PREZ_@May 9 2011, 02:21 PM~20515225
> *IT DEPEND'S ON WHAT YOU HAVE IN TRUNK!!!! I HAVE A SINGLE PUMP WITH 8 BATTS AND I HAVE 3 TONS PRE CUT IT DOSE MID 30's ON THE BUMPER. JUST TRY DIFFRENT COMBO'S GOOD LUCK HOMIE
> *


2 pumps 6 batteries. ?


----------



## cruisethewhip (Feb 14, 2011)

> _Originally posted by blvd killa_@May 9 2011, 02:08 PM~20515160
> *
> 
> 
> ...


post more pics of the interior :thumbsup:


----------



## El Greengo (Jun 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cruisethewhip_@May 11 2011, 09:47 AM~20529126
> *post more pics of the interior  :thumbsup:
> *



Agreed and better pic's :biggrin:


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

PICKED THIS UP A FEW WEEKS AGO...96LTC.MEMBERS ONLY.CC..SAN DIEGO


----------



## shystie69 (Feb 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Amahury760_@May 12 2011, 01:21 AM~20535745
> *PICKED THIS UP A FEW WEEKS AGO...96LTC.MEMBERS ONLY.CC..SAN DIEGO
> 
> 
> ...


  clean


----------



## cruisethewhip (Feb 14, 2011)

POST PICS OF HOW YALL MOUNTED THE PLAQUES !


----------



## BIG BOPPER (Apr 21, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Amahury760_@May 12 2011, 03:21 AM~20535745
> *PICKED THIS UP A FEW WEEKS AGO...96LTC.MEMBERS ONLY.CC..SAN DIEGO
> 
> 
> ...


niceeeeeeee :thumbsup:


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by shystie69_@May 12 2011, 08:21 PM~20541699
> * clean
> *


THANX


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIG BOPPER_@May 13 2011, 12:08 PM~20546214
> *niceeeeeeee  :thumbsup:
> *


THANKS


----------



## cruisethewhip (Feb 14, 2011)

heres a pic i took like 4 years ago at a car show. ive always liked these cars


----------



## Andy956 (Sep 12, 2007)

ok people i need sum help here... i got a 97 Lincoln Towncar and im having trouble with my lights..they keep flashing off and on...so i changed the head light switch and its still doing the same...just wanna know if u guys have any suggestions on how 2 fix it...thanks


----------



## UCETAH (Oct 2, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Andy956_@May 14 2011, 09:55 PM~20554643
> *ok people i need sum help here... i got a 97 Lincoln Towncar and im having trouble with my lights..they keep flashing off and on...so i changed the head light switch and its still doing the same...just wanna know if u guys have any suggestions on how 2 fix it...thanks
> *


I GOT SAME PROBLEM ON MY 96 I THINK ITS THE FACTORY ALARM


----------



## Andy956 (Sep 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CALI_LAC_@May 14 2011, 10:05 PM~20554702
> *I GOT SAME PROBLEM ON MY 96 I THINK ITS THE FACTORY ALARM
> *


well my alarm goes off if i lock my doors from the inside.. i close my doors and the anti-theft light stays on...and the the alarm with go off...but if i try and open the door and then lock with my key the anti-theft light will turn off and just stay flashing and the alarm wont go off anymore...


----------



## LatinStyle86 (Jan 11, 2008)

My homie Juan's 89 TownCar Top


----------



## Str8 Klownin (Jun 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LatinStyle86_@May 15 2011, 12:02 AM~20555298
> *My homie Juan's 89 TownCar Top
> 
> 
> ...


nice work


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Amahury760_@May 12 2011, 04:21 AM~20535745
> *PICKED THIS UP A FEW WEEKS AGO...96LTC.MEMBERS ONLY.CC..SAN DIEGO
> 
> 
> ...


nice come up


----------



## lowpro85 (Mar 11, 2006)




----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@May 16 2011, 07:52 PM~20566894
> *nice come up
> *


Thanx bro


----------



## El Greengo (Jun 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 757GTimer_@May 17 2011, 12:13 PM~20570812
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 97TownCar (Nov 18, 2009)




----------



## kreeperz (Dec 20, 2002)




----------



## lowpro85 (Mar 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by davidw77_@May 17 2011, 09:30 PM~20573503
> *:thumbsup:
> *


Thanks brotha GT UP!!


----------



## stinking lincoln (Jul 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 757GTimer_@May 17 2011, 11:13 AM~20570812
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Descent !!


----------



## Terco (Nov 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Amahury760_@May 12 2011, 02:21 AM~20535745
> *PICKED THIS UP A FEW WEEKS AGO...96LTC.MEMBERS ONLY.CC..SAN DIEGO
> 
> 
> ...


Damn Homie...lookin Good! :thumbsup:


----------



## El Greengo (Jun 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 757GTimer_@May 18 2011, 11:00 AM~20578110
> *Thanks brotha GT UP!!
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## blvd killa (Feb 25, 2011)

:wow:


----------



## BIG BOPPER (Apr 21, 2010)

> _Originally posted by blvd killa_@May 19 2011, 08:54 PM~20588905
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 97TownCar_@May 18 2011, 01:58 AM~20575759
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## cruisethewhip (Feb 14, 2011)

> _Originally posted by blvd killa_@May 19 2011, 07:54 PM~20588905
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## pitbull166 (Jul 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LatinStyle86_@May 15 2011, 02:02 AM~20555298
> *My homie Juan's 89 TownCar Top
> 
> 
> ...


Nice


----------



## pitbull166 (Jul 16, 2008)

Still working on this


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 97TownCar_@May 17 2011, 10:58 PM~20575759
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## El Greengo (Jun 16, 2009)




----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Terco_@May 19 2011, 09:44 AM~20585354
> *Damn Homie...lookin Good!    :thumbsup:
> *


Thanx homie


----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

I have a couple of intake plastic cover for the 96:97 lincoln town car...$30 a piece,and I also have some grey droor pannels..$40 all four,and I also have a set of corner light markers in good shape....I don't know how to post pics but I can send them to anybody...pm


----------



## stinking lincoln (Jul 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by pitbull166_@May 23 2011, 07:46 PM~20613918
> *Still working on this
> 
> 
> ...


Nice


----------



## kreeperz (Dec 20, 2002)

gettin paint in tomorrow(tripple white w/pearl and moroon flake) and were painting this ole bitch...''friends car''


----------



## RAIDER NATION (Jul 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by pitbull166_@May 23 2011, 07:46 PM~20613918
> *Still working on this
> 
> 
> ...


  good shit


----------



## BrownAzt3ka (May 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by pitbull166_@May 23 2011, 08:46 PM~20613918
> *Still working on this
> 
> 
> ...


IT LOOKS CLEAN!


----------



## Terco (Nov 8, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## casper38 (Aug 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kreeperz_@May 27 2011, 09:55 AM~20639813
> *gettin paint in tomorrow(tripple white w/pearl and moroon flake) and were painting this ole bitch...''friends car''
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

MY 96 LTC...REPPIN MEMBERS ONLY.CC.....SAN DIEGO


----------



## casper38 (Aug 17, 2007)

:scrutinize:


----------



## TexasHeat806 (Aug 10, 2009)

97TownCar said:


>


 TTT for getting them inches


----------



## DUBB-C (Jun 4, 2010)

TTT


----------



## ROCK OUT (Jan 7, 2006)

pics of my current daily


----------



## Str8 Klownin (Jun 25, 2003)

Amahury760 said:


> MY 96 LTC...REPPIN MEMBERS ONLY.CC.....SAN DIEGO
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:loving that color


----------



## ericg (Jul 18, 2007)

whats needed to put 13s on a 95-97 i wanna swap the 22s out for the 13s on my monte..thanks


----------



## kreeperz (Dec 20, 2002)

We just sprayed my dudes ''TOWN''...White w/pearl and metallic flake


----------



## DUBB-C (Jun 4, 2010)

kreeperz said:


> View attachment 324542
> View attachment 324543
> View attachment 324544
> View attachment 324545
> ...


NICE:biggrin::thumbsup:


----------



## stinking lincoln (Jul 17, 2010)

Bump


----------



## ROCK OUT (Jan 7, 2006)




----------



## DUBB-C (Jun 4, 2010)

TTT


----------



## El Greengo (Jun 16, 2009)

TTT


----------



## lowpro85 (Mar 11, 2006)




----------



## 250 Game (Dec 20, 2006)

cant find one local post pics and price need it shipped to canada 1995 towncar moonroof switch only really need the button but ill take the whole thing as pictured


----------



## DUBB-C (Jun 4, 2010)

lowpro85 said:


> View attachment 327071
> 
> 
> View attachment 327072


----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## DUBB-C (Jun 4, 2010)

:biggrin:


----------



## 250 Game (Dec 20, 2006)

250 Game said:


> cant find one local post pics and price need it shipped to canada 1995 towncar moonroof switch only really need the button but ill take the whole thing as pictured


----------



## 97TownCar (Nov 18, 2009)

Found the fiberglass shell now I just gotta get it reupholster


----------



## RAIDER NATION (Jul 15, 2005)




----------



## Q-DEVILLE (Apr 12, 2010)

wesleywax said:


> :dunno: Help Me Out.....


its a ROLLERZ ONLY plaque


----------



## 250 Game (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## white link 93 (Oct 27, 2004)

97TownCar 

color match top will look niceeeee


----------



## 97TownCar (Nov 18, 2009)

it had a black one when i bought the car but I took it off and toss it (didnt think I wanted it)...but yeah ima redo it black


----------



## IMPRESSIVEPRESIDEN (Dec 15, 2008)

a few pics of my 97.


----------



## Ole School 97 (May 21, 2011)

*97' in progress*

Whats up fella's....


----------



## casper38 (Aug 17, 2007)

IMPRESSIVEPRESIDEN said:


> a few pics of my 97.


:nicoderm:clean:thumbsup: ...wat kinda upper a arms do u have? and how much of an extension?


----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## Ole School 97 (May 21, 2011)

Thanks Bro! Im running stock a arms with 2" lincoln extenders. Thinking about changing to 1",not sure i like the hard kick


casper38 said:


> :nicoderm:clean:thumbsup: ...wat kinda upper a arms do u have? and how much of an extension?


----------



## 97TownCar (Nov 18, 2009)

That's a clean 97 bro


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

has anyone ever done a ford 9 inch on this car? 98 -02 please post pics and details


----------



## ROCK OUT (Jan 7, 2006)

.TODD said:


> has anyone ever done a ford 9 inch on this car? 98 -02 please post pics and details


im pretty sure that gold 06 tc with the frame swap had a 9 inch was for sale on here a while back


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

nice what kind of lift can you get out of these car with stock mounts adjustible uppers and lowers so i can get an idea if my frame wrap needs to be moded wanna have alot of travel but be on the freeway as well


----------



## LiL Steven$YG (Jun 10, 2010)

This is my shit, still workin on her, got ALOT to do still


----------



## IMPRESSIVEPRESIDEN (Dec 15, 2008)

casper38 said:


> :nicoderm:clean:thumbsup: ...wat kinda upper a arms do u have? and how much of an extension?


thanks man. just need some chrome now. :biggrin: mine are the tubular wishbone style. and they're extended 1 1/2 inches.


----------



## IMPRESSIVEPRESIDEN (Dec 15, 2008)

Ole School 97 said:


> Whats up fella's....


clean town car homie. i like the lock up on it. and the sunroof.  :thumbsup:


----------



## mwherna (Nov 30, 2010)

My 90 Towncar.Freshly painted.Representing La Conecta C.C.


----------



## Ole School 97 (May 21, 2011)

97TownCar said:


> That's a clean 97 bro


Thanks folks! When i look at these town cars on here,man ain't nobody playin...they serious as hell. Thanks for the motivation,its all love. This shit is a way of life and can't just anybody do it.


----------



## Ole School 97 (May 21, 2011)

mwherna said:


> My 90 Towncar.Freshly painted.Representing La Conecta C.C.
> View attachment 336525
> View attachment 336527
> View attachment 336529


You lookin real wet there....hell of a job.


----------



## Ole School 97 (May 21, 2011)

IMPRESSIVEPRESIDEN said:


> clean town car homie. i like the lock up on it. and the sunroof.  :thumbsup:


Yea,i cant wait for winter to put her on the operating table and do some upgrades. Boy you so clean...i gotta stay buildin.


----------



## IMPRESSIVEPRESIDEN (Dec 15, 2008)

Ole School 97 said:


> Yea,i cant wait for winter to put her on the operating table and do some upgrades. Boy you so clean...i gotta stay buildin.


hell yeah that's wassup. me too always doing something different to it.


----------



## eyeneff (Feb 24, 2007)

IMPRESSIVEPRESIDEN said:


> a few pics of my 97.


lookin good homie :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DUBB-C (Jun 4, 2010)




----------



## BIG BOPPER (Apr 21, 2010)

Ole School 97 said:


> Whats up fella's....


:thumbsup:


----------



## i rep (Jan 16, 2008)

i got this one the other day its pretty clean jus need 2 cut it & paint it


----------



## mwherna (Nov 30, 2010)

Ole School 97 said:


> You lookin real wet there....hell of a job.


Thanks.Its only a week and a half old.I think I maybe throwing some patterns next.Just an idea.If I do Ill post some pics.


----------



## IMPRESSIVEPRESIDEN (Dec 15, 2008)

eyeneff said:


> lookin good homie :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


THANKS BIG DAWG.


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

looking for a little input . what would be an average price on a 92 towncar . Blue/white suede interior , Escalade blue paint silverleafing and pinstriping . White suede roof 2 pump 8 batteries painted under the hood booty kit


----------



## Duez (Feb 23, 2009)

I need a front license plate holder if anybody has one they can sell me. 98-02


----------



## BIG L.A (Sep 22, 2006)

gzking said:


> looking for a little input . what would be an average price on a 92 towncar . Blue/white suede interior , Escalade blue paint silverleafing and pinstriping . White suede roof 2 pump 8 batteries painted under the hood booty kit


shit homie its hard to say you shit is way cleaner than mine i seen shit clean as your only get 4500 its hard to get more 5500 is hard to get for 90 to 94 just not as popular anymore everybody want the bubbles but if it was mine i would ask 7000 and see wut i get but you might be better off tradein it and that hard to do on here


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

BIG L.A said:


> shit homie its hard to say you shit is way cleaner than mine i seen shit clean as your only get 4500 its hard to get more 5500 is hard to get for 90 to 94 just not as popular anymore everybody want the bubbles but if it was mine i would ask 7000 and see wut i get but you might be better off tradein it and that hard to do on here


Thanks for the input !!


----------



## DUBB-C (Jun 4, 2010)

uffin:


----------



## lowpro85 (Mar 11, 2006)




----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

TTT


----------



## Ole School 97 (May 21, 2011)

*Lincoln shirt i made*

One of the shirts i made...Reppin the towncar.


----------



## 97TownCar (Nov 18, 2009)




----------



## DUBB-C (Jun 4, 2010)




----------



## SANxPLAYERSxDIEGO (Oct 1, 2007)

TexasHeat806 said:


> TTT for getting them inches


 What kinda set up do you have?sweet lincoln by the way!


----------



## Coach Rob (Jun 24, 2009)




----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

I have a brand new slip yoke for a Lincoln tc for sale. I sold my car and have no use for it now. Brand new never installed 200 shipped anywhere in the u.s.


----------



## BIG BOPPER (Apr 21, 2010)

Coach Rob said:


> View attachment 344508


nice :thumbsup:


----------



## BooBoo Camacho (Jul 24, 2011)

Anyone in AZ need a car rendering with color for cheap, message me.


----------



## memegcc (Apr 7, 2011)




----------



## memegcc (Apr 7, 2011)

after my car was jack and strip it down i just need to paint


----------



## El Greengo (Jun 16, 2009)

A 1990 towncar top Me and a club buddy painted today ...


----------



## SANxPLAYERSxDIEGO (Oct 1, 2007)

Sick azz work homie to u and ur homie


davidw77 said:


> A 1990 towncar top Me and a club buddy painted today ...


----------



## SANxPLAYERSxDIEGO (Oct 1, 2007)

Does any one have pictures of lincolns 90-97 with gold trim or both gold n chrome ?????
thanx homies nice lincoln by the way!!!!


----------



## RAIDER NATION (Jul 15, 2005)

Coach Rob said:


> View attachment 344508


SICK


----------



## RAIDER NATION (Jul 15, 2005)

THAT IS CLEAN BRO


97TownCar said:


>


----------



## DUBB-C (Jun 4, 2010)




----------



## El Greengo (Jun 16, 2009)

davidw77 said:


> A 1990 towncar top Me and a club buddy painted today ...



now we are done with this Towncar..did top 1st and did car 3 days later


----------



## SANxPLAYERSxDIEGO (Oct 1, 2007)

84Homies said:


>


 Where can i get a grill like this one ?


----------



## Blvd Beast (Apr 14, 2011)

SANxPLAYERSxDIEGO said:


> Where can i get a grill like this one ?


 x2 looks sik, is it just the fleetwood 93-96 grill????


----------



## Blvd Beast (Apr 14, 2011)

any1 got 80s tc's on crosslace 13s????


----------



## Blvd Beast (Apr 14, 2011)

DUBB-C said:


>


 sup homie


----------



## shystie69 (Feb 9, 2009)

ALMOST THERE JUST A PEAK


----------



## Ole School 97 (May 21, 2011)

shystie69 said:


> ALMOST THERE JUST A PEAK


Sweet! Keep it pushin. Have you found the chrome front and side moldings yet? If so where,and are they OEM?


----------



## shystie69 (Feb 9, 2009)

the chrome inserts ?? or just moldings


----------



## Ole School 97 (May 21, 2011)

shystie69 said:


> the chrome inserts ?? or just moldings


The 1" chrome insert that goes down the side,around the front and back.


----------



## shystie69 (Feb 9, 2009)

i havent really looked u want originals or universal


----------



## SANxPLAYERSxDIEGO (Oct 1, 2007)

Where can i find the chrome strip that goes a round the lincoln....not the single strips bur the doubles


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

SANxPLAYERSxDIEGO said:


> Where can i find the chrome strip that goes a round the lincoln....not the single strips bur the doubles


 Try the ecology, here in Oceanside. They always have lincolns there.


----------



## shystie69 (Feb 9, 2009)

SANxPLAYERSxDIEGO said:


> Where can i find the chrome strip that goes a round the lincoln....not the single strips bur the doubles


u need some for the side moldings??


----------



## UCETAH (Oct 2, 2010)




----------



## SANxPLAYERSxDIEGO (Oct 1, 2007)

Amahury760 said:


> Try the ecology, here in Oceanside. They always have lincolns there.


thanx homie will do...

can you tell me what i need to change a 90 to a 96 front end homie?,does it have to have the same molding?




shystie69 said:


> u need some for the side moldings??


all around homie their kinda messt up n kinda faded.....


----------



## SANxPLAYERSxDIEGO (Oct 1, 2007)

RALPH_DOGG said:


> some teasers...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## RAIDER NATION (Jul 15, 2005)

LIKE THE GRILL


SANxPLAYERSxDIEGO said:


> RALPH_DOGG said:
> 
> 
> > some teasers...
> ...


----------



## shystie69 (Feb 9, 2009)

SANxPLAYERSxDIEGO said:


> thanx homie will do...
> 
> can you tell me what i need to change a 90 to a 96 front end homie?,does it have to have the same molding?
> 
> ...


i got the 93 moldings ecept for 1 let me know if u interested if your thinking of converting it then u wont unless your leaving them and just changing the clip


----------



## shystie69 (Feb 9, 2009)

SANxPLAYERSxDIEGO said:


> thanx homie will do...
> 
> can you tell me what i need to change a 90 to a 96 front end homie?,does it have to have the same molding?
> i seen them with just the 97 front clip and 90 side moldings i changed everything
> ...


can you tell me what i need to change a 90 to a 96 front end homie?,does it have to have the same molding?
i seen them with just the 97 front clip and 90 side moldings i changed everything


----------



## Ole School 97 (May 21, 2011)

shystie69 said:


> i havent really looked u want originals or universal


originals,i think i found em. If so,i will post the info.


----------



## shystie69 (Feb 9, 2009)

kool lmk gona need them


----------



## SANxPLAYERSxDIEGO (Oct 1, 2007)

post up flick or pm me for the moldings...

is there any way to change the front clip but keep the moldings?


----------



## shystie69 (Feb 9, 2009)

SANxPLAYERSxDIEGO said:


> post up flick or pm me for the moldings...
> 
> is there any way to change the front clip but keep the moldings?


yup i seen it done u just change clip and front bumper


----------



## shystie69 (Feb 9, 2009)

SANxPLAYERSxDIEGO said:


> post up flick or pm me for the moldings...
> 
> is there any way to change the front clip but keep the moldings?


u want the moldings there clean


----------



## LiNo S (Aug 5, 2011)

Fresno Classics c.c Prez TownCar... Before & After Pics...


----------



## Ole School 97 (May 21, 2011)

*SMILE NOW~CRY LATER*

Since May 25th...Gonna be a long winter.


----------



## shystie69 (Feb 9, 2009)

Ole School 97 said:


> Since May 25th...Gonna be a long winter.


what u mean ben out since may??


----------



## Ole School 97 (May 21, 2011)

shystie69 said:


> what u mean ben out since may??


This is as far as i have gotten since may..25th


----------



## shystie69 (Feb 9, 2009)

Ole School 97 said:


> This is as far as i have gotten since may..25th


nice :thumbsup: i ben doing mine for a year already and still got some left to do


----------



## stinking lincoln (Jul 17, 2010)

TTT


----------



## Moe Built (Feb 10, 2010)




----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

TTT:thumbsup:


----------



## CJAY (Jan 19, 2009)

GETTIN IT IN AT THE STR8 GAME PIC NIC A COUPLE WEEKS AGO!


----------



## THEE805RAIDER (Jun 30, 2007)

the key code...where can you find the key code for my 97 T.C ..is it somewhere on the ride?...


----------



## iixxvmmii (Nov 14, 2006)

THEE805RAIDER said:


> the key code...where can you find the key code for my 97 T.C ..is it somewhere on the ride?...


Are you talking about for the key pad on the driver door to get in without the key? On my 90 tc its in the trunk. On a little piece of paper(taped) on the right trunk hinge. Maybe you could look there?


----------



## THEE805RAIDER (Jun 30, 2007)

iixxvmmii said:


> Are you talking about for the key pad on the driver door to get in without the key? On my 90 tc its in the trunk. On a little piece of paper(taped) on the right trunk hinge. Maybe you could look there?


The key to turn on the car and unlock the door and truck.....or.. I need a locksmith...to remake my turn...


----------



## harborarea310 (Dec 2, 2005)




----------



## CHI_TOWNZ_DUKE (Nov 1, 2007)




----------



## CHI_TOWNZ_DUKE (Nov 1, 2007)

Comn str8 outta windy city chicago .. reppn Sick Dreams Lowrider car n bike club is my nine duece LTC " Soxville Slugger "


----------



## CHI_TOWNZ_DUKE (Nov 1, 2007)




----------



## CHI_TOWNZ_DUKE (Nov 1, 2007)




----------



## CHI_TOWNZ_DUKE (Nov 1, 2007)




----------



## CHI_TOWNZ_DUKE (Nov 1, 2007)




----------



## CHI_TOWNZ_DUKE (Nov 1, 2007)




----------



## CHI_TOWNZ_DUKE (Nov 1, 2007)




----------



## CHI_TOWNZ_DUKE (Nov 1, 2007)




----------



## CHI_TOWNZ_DUKE (Nov 1, 2007)




----------



## CHI_TOWNZ_DUKE (Nov 1, 2007)




----------



## CHI_TOWNZ_DUKE (Nov 1, 2007)

Haha hope yall enjoyed my Slugga .. and my "friend wit benefits " lol SICK DREAMS !!


----------



## CHI_TOWNZ_DUKE (Nov 1, 2007)




----------



## LOWASME (Aug 5, 2006)

81cutty said:


>


She looks good uffin:


----------



## mwherna (Nov 30, 2010)

I finally got her bagged.


----------



## LowLoLink (Sep 12, 2011)

ignore the thumbnail


----------



## LOWASME (Aug 5, 2006)

Alex U Faka said:


> :h5: :h5: *808* :h5: :h5:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Blood Red with the wheels,Nice touch! uffin:


----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)

For sale 2,500 91 linc located in imperial valley


----------



## LOWASME (Aug 5, 2006)

81cutty said:


>



Sexy


----------



## LOWASME (Aug 5, 2006)

81cutty said:


>


Sweet :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

81cutty said:


>


 This car ended up at a scrap yard here in Oceanside . :-(


----------



## DUBB-C (Jun 4, 2010)

81cutty said:


>


 Nice pic


----------



## shystie69 (Feb 9, 2009)

81cutty said:


>


jaja yup i broke the shit out of the trunk nothing but bondo :wow:


----------



## lowpro85 (Mar 11, 2006)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

FOR SALE 3500 IN HOUSTON


----------



## stinking lincoln (Jul 17, 2010)

Bump


----------



## CadillacRoyalty (Dec 26, 2003)

lowpro85 said:


> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i like those wheels


----------



## CHI_TOWNZ_DUKE (Nov 1, 2007)

TTTMFT !!


----------



## lowpro85 (Mar 11, 2006)

CadillacRoyalty said:


> i like those wheels


Thanks!


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

MY HOMIE TRIGGERS LINCOLN.. FROM NORTH COUNTY SAN DIEGO..


----------



## stinking lincoln (Jul 17, 2010)

Bump


----------



## stinking lincoln (Jul 17, 2010)




----------



## StylishTekniqueCC (Nov 7, 2007)

CadillacRoyalty said:


> i like those wheels


X2!!


----------



## single_gate (Feb 24, 2010)




----------



## stinking lincoln (Jul 17, 2010)

Better pic


----------



## 250 Game (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## 250 Game (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## STEP UR GAME UP (Sep 12, 2007)




----------



## El Greengo (Jun 16, 2009)

stinking lincoln said:


> Better pic


:thumbsup:


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

Amahury760 said:


> MY HOMIE TRIGGERS LINCOLN.. FROM NORTH COUNTY SAN DIEGO..


what size tele strokes he running? 14s?


----------



## Yogi (Mar 29, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## lowpro85 (Mar 11, 2006)




----------



## Certified Ryda (Feb 6, 2008)

Dare to be different...... keep ridin ...much love to all lincoln owners...


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

wheres a good place to find a rear bumper for a 92 TC and the lower valance . I am going to get rid of my booty kit


----------



## I SPY ON U (Mar 25, 2010)

Cali sunshine ....


----------



## CJAY (Jan 19, 2009)

ME AT THE STRAIGHT GAME C.C. PICNIC THIS YEAR.


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)




----------



## My95Fleety (Jul 24, 2007)




----------



## My95Fleety (Jul 24, 2007)




----------



## porky79 (May 9, 2006)

TTT


----------



## P.E. PREZ (Feb 22, 2009)

TOWNCAR'S TO THE TOP:biggrin:


----------



## STEP UR GAME UP (Sep 12, 2007)




----------



## P.E. PREZ (Feb 22, 2009)

MY 96 UNDER CONSTRUCTION MY LITTLE BUCKET :biggrin:


----------



## P.E. PREZ (Feb 22, 2009)

JUST GOT A LITTLE CHROME BACC


















NEW PAINT, WHEELS, AND A LITTLE IN SIDE DONE NOTHING TO FANCY :yes::h5:


----------



## DavidVFCC (Mar 19, 2011)

Whats up people i HAVE A 97 town car for sale cut for hydros rack for 3 pumps 6 batterys but no set up is out its on rims and i hav the stock rims for more info pics text me 760 699 1821 david.. and it runs great ..i don't check this site so for info text thanks


----------



## P.E. PREZ (Feb 22, 2009)

T.T.T :inout:


----------



## STEP UR GAME UP (Sep 12, 2007)




----------



## P.E. PREZ (Feb 22, 2009)

STEP UR GAME UP said:


> View attachment 386826


THAT'S CLEAN HOMIE:thumbsup:


----------



## P.E. PREZ (Feb 22, 2009)

_T.T.T_


----------



## P.E. PREZ (Feb 22, 2009)

:inout:


----------



## pitbull166 (Jul 16, 2008)

P.E. PREZ said:


> JUST GOT A LITTLE CHROME BACC
> View attachment 385449
> View attachment 385450
> View attachment 385451
> NEW PAINT, WHEELS, AND A LITTLE IN SIDE DONE NOTHING TO FANCY :yes::h5:


Looking Good homie!


----------



## pitbull166 (Jul 16, 2008)

CHI_TOWNZ_DUKE said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## My95Fleety (Jul 24, 2007)




----------



## lowriderdan (Aug 19, 2008)

repin tucson az


----------



## lowriderdan (Aug 19, 2008)




----------



## P.E. PREZ (Feb 22, 2009)

pitbull166 said:


> Looking Good homie!


THANKS HOMIE GOT A COUPLE MORE THINGS FROM THE CHROME SHOP SATURDAY


----------



## P.E. PREZ (Feb 22, 2009)

_TOWNCARS T.T.M.F.T_


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)




----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

before:


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

hey whats up gente...you guys wanna have a good time go to this event its off the hook and its what we love to do......cruise in our cars......



*GOOD TIMES C.C PRESENTS 
CRUISE INTO THA SUNSET 
WHEN: SUNDAY NOV 27TH,2011*
*WHERE: CORONA PARK, 630 E 6TH ST, CORONA,CA
TIME: 1:15 MEET UP ...2:00 ROLLOUT
TOTAL TIME OF CRUISE IS 1 HR 

**SEE MAP BELOW FOR CARAVAN ROUTE . PLEASE LETS ALL MEET UP AT CORONA PARK AND STICK TOGETHER AS ONE. *


















​


----------



## P.E. PREZ (Feb 22, 2009)

ElProfeJose said:


>


LOOKING GOOD HOMIE :thumbsup:


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

P.E. PREZ said:


> LOOKING GOOD HOMIE :thumbsup:



thanks player needs a little more work and then its smooth sailing....


----------



## Mr.lincoln (Sep 2, 2011)

anyone ever had there town car heat up?????..mines a 1997 an it jus sucks in all tha coolent it dissapears in seconds ....fan turns on.....i changed the therom shit thing still does the samee.....


----------



## P.E. PREZ (Feb 22, 2009)

Mr.lincoln said:


> anyone ever had there town car heat up?????..mines a 1997 an it jus sucks in all tha coolent it dissapears in seconds ....fan turns on.....i changed the therom shit thing still does the samee.....


CHECK THE PASSENGER FLOOR IT COULD BE THE HEATER CORE IF THE FLOOR IS WET THE HEATER CORE IS LEAKING JUST MY .02 GOOD LUCC


----------



## Mr.lincoln (Sep 2, 2011)

P.E. PREZ said:


> CHECK THE PASSENGER FLOOR IT COULD BE THE HEATER CORE IF THE FLOOR IS WET THE HEATER CORE IS LEAKING JUST MY .02 GOOD LUCC


alrite i will check that.....my heater did stop working a while back so it mite be that.....thanks for the tip!


----------



## P.E. PREZ (Feb 22, 2009)

Mr.lincoln said:


> alrite i will check that.....my heater did stop working a while back so it mite be that.....thanks for the tip!


:thumbsup: :inout:


----------



## brn2hop (May 13, 2009)




----------



## BIG BOPPER (Apr 21, 2010)

lowriderdan said:


> View attachment 391455
> View attachment 391456


lookn good homie :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG BOPPER (Apr 21, 2010)

lowriderdan said:


> View attachment 391453
> repin tucson az


:thumbsup:


----------



## LAC_MASTA (Mar 8, 2004)

Hey dudes... I have a NEW 14-piece chrome rocker kit by 3M for sale. $70 shipped obo. INBOX ME IF INTERESTED, please. Thanks in advance.
-Archie


----------



## P.E. PREZ (Feb 22, 2009)

brn2hop said:


> View attachment 395145


:h5: I LIKE THAT HOMIE


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

ttt


----------



## Mr.lincoln (Sep 2, 2011)

ANYONE SELLING A 5TH WHEEL FOR MY 97 TOWN CAR?????...HIT ME UP WITH INFO....


----------



## lowblackee (Jun 17, 2009)

for sale$$$


----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## P.E. PREZ (Feb 22, 2009)

javib760 said:


>


THIS IS FUCCIN BEAUTIFUL


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

GT i.e


----------



## P.E. PREZ (Feb 22, 2009)

THANKSGIVING BUMP TOWNCARS T.T.T


----------



## cruisethewhip (Feb 14, 2011)

javib760 said:


>


Beautiful lincoln right here :thumbsup:


----------



## brn2hop (May 13, 2009)




----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

this is u?? nice whipp player.........




bigtroubles1 said:


> GT i.e


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

lowblackee said:


> for sale$$$




NICE WHIPP..........LOOKS GOOD


----------



## 5DEUCE (Jan 28, 2006)

LAC_MASTA said:


> Hey dudes... I have a NEW 14-piece chrome rocker kit by 3M for sale. $70 shipped obo. INBOX ME IF INTERESTED, please. Thanks in advance.
> -Archie


what year is it for, any pics?


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

lowpro85 said:


> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> ...




NICE WHIPP THE RIMS LOOK FAT.......


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

CONTINENTAL KITS??????????


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

ElProfeJose said:


> this is u?? nice whipp player.........


THANKS HOMIE ..IT WAS MINE A YEAR AGO I HAD IT FOR A COUPLE MONTHS AND SOLD IT. BUT THEN I GOT IT BACK BECAUSE I MISSED IT SO MUCH


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

brn2hop said:


> View attachment 397497


GOODTIMES DOING IT BIG.. LEMME BUY THE CHROME G


----------



## P.E. PREZ (Feb 22, 2009)

bigtroubles1 said:


> GT i.e


THAT'S CLEAN ASS FUCC HOMIE


----------



## cruisethewhip (Feb 14, 2011)

ElProfeJose said:


> CONTINENTAL KITS??????????


X2!!! :yes:
Paypal ready


----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)




----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## P.E. PREZ (Feb 22, 2009)

javib760 said:


>


:wow: :worship: :thumbsup:


----------



## lowblackee (Jun 17, 2009)

ElProfeJose said:


> NICE WHIPP..........LOOKS GOOD


Thanks homie trying to sale it.. ANYBODY WANTS A CLEAN ASS LINCOLN TC 98 LOW MILES CHEAP PRICE. LMK.. TC TO THE TOP..


----------



## cruisethewhip (Feb 14, 2011)

lowblackee said:


> Thanks homie trying to sale it.. ANYBODY WANTS A CLEAN ASS LINCOLN TC 98 LOW MILES CHEAP PRICE. LMK.. TC TO THE TOP..


LOCATION?


----------



## lowblackee (Jun 17, 2009)

cruisethewhip said:


> LOCATION?


Atlanta ga. I got some hook us on shipping


----------



## lowpro85 (Mar 11, 2006)

ElProfeJose said:


> NICE WHIPP THE RIMS LOOK FAT.......


thanks bruh!!!


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## PRIMEROS 818 (Apr 15, 2010)

PRIMEROS 818


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

ttt


----------



## P.E. PREZ (Feb 22, 2009)

PRIMEROS 818 said:


> PRIMEROS 818


CLEAN :thumbsup:


----------



## My95Fleety (Jul 24, 2007)

javib760 said:


>





javib760 said:


>





javib760 said:


>


Very nice pictures!


----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)

My95Fleety said:


> Very nice pictures!


Thanks :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr.lincoln (Sep 2, 2011)

lowblackee said:


> Atlanta ga. I got some hook us on shipping


how much for the 98 homie?


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

cruisethewhip said:


> X2!!! :yes:
> Paypal ready


you have any continental kits???


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

My95Fleety said:


>



I saw this car at vegas nice car..........


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)




----------



## Lady TNT (Jul 13, 2011)

*we have these forsale*


----------



## lowblackee (Jun 17, 2009)

Mr.lincoln said:


> how much for the 98 homie?


Pm send


----------



## LAC_MASTA (Mar 8, 2004)

I HAVE *NEW* 14-PIECE CHROME ROCKER PANEL KIT BY 3M FOR 80-89 TOWN CARS... PM ME W/ AN OFFER


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)




----------



## P.E. PREZ (Feb 22, 2009)

_TOWNCAR'S TO THE TOP :h5:_


----------



## cruisethewhip (Feb 14, 2011)

81cutty said:


>


i dont usually like 90 thru 97 towncars on dubs but this one changes my thoughts. :thumbsup:


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Lady TNT said:


> View attachment 401378
> View attachment 401379
> View attachment 401380


What's that ??


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

Anyone have any Chrome for sale for 96 , 97


----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)

bigtroubles1 said:


> Anyone have any Chrome for sale for 96 , 97


The homie Brian screen name (WHAT) has a chrome rear end hit him up


----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## 250 Game (Dec 20, 2006)

my 2 towncars ive owned


----------



## P.E. PREZ (Feb 22, 2009)

:420::thumbsup:


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

ANYONE HAVE CHROME THEY WANNA SALE


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

bigtroubles1 said:


> ANYONE HAVE CHROME THEY WANNA SALE


Player just step up. Lol.


----------



## Yogi (Mar 29, 2011)

javib760 said:


>


Beautiful ride right here!


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Yogi said:


> Beautiful ride right here!



I agree...........:yes:


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

bigtroubles1 said:


> GT i.e


CLEAN AZ FUC:yes:


----------



## Lady TNT (Jul 13, 2011)

still forsale


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

Anyone have Chrome for 96-97 Lincoln .


----------



## DIRK DIGLER (Jul 4, 2010)




----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Lady TNT said:


> View attachment 404561
> View attachment 404562
> View attachment 404563
> still forsale


I'm sorry what is that??


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Hey how about upper adjustable trailering arms??? Anybody have any for sale??


----------



## P.E. PREZ (Feb 22, 2009)

bigtroubles1 said:


> Anyone have Chrome for 96-97 Lincoln .


WUTT UP BIGTROUBLES???? HEY HOMIE I JUST GOT MY CHROME DID FOR MY TOWNCAR DOWN THERE BY YOU FOR A REAL GOOD PRICE HE CHARGED ME 140.00 EACH FOR THE LOWER A-ARMS AND 135.00 FOR THE DRIVESHAFT HE HAS MY REAREND NOW. CALL HIM UP HOMIE HE WILL HOOK YOU UP TELL HIM BIG AJ FROM PALM SPINGS TOLD YOU HIS PHONE NUMBER AND ADDRESS IS IN MY SIGNATURE GOOD LUCC HOMIE.


----------



## P.E. PREZ (Feb 22, 2009)

ElProfeJose said:


> I'm sorry what is that??


THOSE ARE THE BALL JOINT EXTENSION'S FOR THE TOWNCAR'S WITH TUBEULAR A-ARMS






HOPE IT HELPS HOMIE. HOW IS YOUR TOWNCAR COMING ALONG????


----------



## cruisethewhip (Feb 14, 2011)

Lady TNT said:


> View attachment 404561
> View attachment 404562
> View attachment 404563
> still forsale


YOU NEVER TOLD ME HOW MUCH?


----------



## BIG BOPPER (Apr 21, 2010)

Lady TNT said:


> View attachment 404561
> View attachment 404562
> View attachment 404563
> still forsale


how much $$$$$


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

P.E. PREZ said:


> THOSE ARE THE BALL JOINT EXTENSION'S FOR THE TOWNCAR'S WITH TUBEULAR A-ARMS
> View attachment 404723
> HOPE IT HELPS HOMIE. HOW IS YOUR TOWNCAR COMING ALONG????


Orale. Thanks for the 4-11. And my Town Car is cool. Just waiting to go get both bumpers re shott and then to get some pinstriping. And ready again to do it big before the summer. Should be done by feb.


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

my shit going in for chrome prolly next week, gtta see what im wrking with on some ot at wrk lol.. marcel has a one month turn around time. he says hes backed up on orders. got a guy in my club who does it too thats alot more affordable .. but its an hr drive from my house. decisions decisions


----------



## DIRK DIGLER (Jul 4, 2010)




----------



## P.E. PREZ (Feb 22, 2009)

bigtroubles1 said:


> my shit going in for chrome prolly next week, gtta see what im wrking with on some ot at wrk lol.. marcel has a one month turn around time. he says hes backed up on orders. got a guy in my club who does it too thats alot more affordable .. but its an hr drive from my house. decisions decisions


THAT'S RIGHT HOMIE GOOD LUCC :thumbsup:


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

bigtroubles1 said:


> my shit going in for chrome prolly next week, gtta see what im wrking with on some ot at wrk lol.. marcel has a one month turn around time. he says hes backed up on orders. got a guy in my club who does it too thats alot more affordable .. but its an hr drive from my house. decisions decisions



Will you and purple rain be ready to cruise into the sunset???


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Members64 said:


>


Don't you have to change your door moldings too ?? I have a 91.


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

SANxPLAYERSxDIEGO said:


> Where can i find the chrome strip that goes a round the lincoln....not the single strips bur the doubles


Pepboys. 3m makes it.  Looks good.


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

ROCK OUT said:


> got mine from the auto paint store, ull need close to 48ft, mine cost me $65 a roll of 24'.
> 
> *i need a license plate box for my front bumper its a 92. need one asap i threw mine away and they fuck with me for no front plates.*


Use double sided tape. There is some that has tabs on the end. You can pull it off at a show. And slap it Back on when you roll out.


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Andy956 said:


> well my alarm goes off if i lock my doors from the inside.. i close my doors and the anti-theft light stays on...and the the alarm with go off...but if i try and open the door and then lock with my key the anti-theft light will turn off and just stay flashing and the alarm wont go off anymore...


If u can't find the problem. Just cut the wires from the dash behind the swith to the head lights and run Ur own.


----------



## P.E. PREZ (Feb 22, 2009)

DIRK DIGLER said:


> View attachment 405701
> 
> View attachment 405704
> 
> ...


THAT'S CLEAN :thumbsup:


----------



## P.E. PREZ (Feb 22, 2009)

_TOWNCARS TO THE TOP_


----------



## stinking lincoln (Jul 17, 2010)




----------



## giggles 91 (Nov 30, 2011)




----------



## Psycho631 (Jan 28, 2005)

giggles 91 said:


> View attachment 407535
> View attachment 407536
> View attachment 407537


NICE! What's the name of that color?


----------



## P.E. PREZ (Feb 22, 2009)

stinking lincoln said:


>


:thumbsup::h5:


----------



## P.E. PREZ (Feb 22, 2009)

Psycho631 said:


> NICE! What's the name of that color?


x2:yes:


----------



## lowpro85 (Mar 11, 2006)

just got interior done...... well halfway done.



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Lady TNT (Jul 13, 2011)

cruisethewhip said:


> YOU NEVER TOLD ME HOW MUCH?


Call us . 150.00 for both clean chrome


----------



## Lady TNT (Jul 13, 2011)

BIG BOPPER said:


> how much $$$$$


150.00for the pair. Clean chrome no chip clean I'll ship them for that


----------



## Lady TNT (Jul 13, 2011)

Lady TNT said:


> Call us 150.00 for both clean chrome


 we will ship them included


----------



## P.E. PREZ (Feb 22, 2009)

lowpro85 said:


> just got interior done...... well halfway done.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


IT'S COMING OUT REAL NICE HOMIE KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK :thumbsup:


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

TTT


----------



## mr gonzalez (Nov 12, 2008)

ttt


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

i REALLY LIKE THE DARK INTERIOR WITH THE WHITE PIPING IT LOOKS CLASSY.........




lowpro85 said:


> just got interior done...... well halfway done.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## P.E. PREZ (Feb 22, 2009)

T.T.T


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

_*BIGGEST CRUISE EVENT IN THE I.E ON JAN 8 2012 
THEIR WILL BE A PHOTOGRAPHER FROM CHINGON THE MAGAZINE.
TACOS BY ABUELITOS TACOS AND A WELL KNOWN DJ ..

*_WHEN- SUNDAY JAN 8, 2012

WHERE -CORONA PARK...930 E 6TH ST , CORONA, CA

TIME- 1200PM

ROLLOUT- 1:00PM

PHOTOGRAPHER: CHINGON THE MAGAZINE

DJ : ALL KNOWN TO THE I.E 

FOOD- WILL BE SERVED BY ABUELITOS TACOS















*Sunday JAN 8th , 2012 .. WE ARE STARTING AT CORONA PARK
930 E 6TH ST, CORONA, CA . 12PM MEET UP . 1:00 oclock ROLLOUT. WE ARE CRUISING 6TH ST, 6TH STREET TURNS INTO MAGNOLIA, MAGNOLIA TURNS INTO MARKET. TOTAL IS 15 MILES to FAIRMOUNT PARK .TOTAL TIME 45 MINS .*










:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: COME ON OUT AND CRUISE THE BLVD[/QUOTE]


----------



## lowblackee (Jun 17, 2009)

. 
For sale. New asking price $7500 obo. Low miles 75k original. Hit me up


----------



## P.E. PREZ (Feb 22, 2009)

lowblackee said:


> .
> For sale. New asking price $7500 obo. Low miles 75k original. Hit me up


GOOD DEAL GOOD LUCC :thumbsup:


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

hey guys and gals if you live in the surrounding area to the Inland Empire in southern Cali. This Event is for you no drahma no stress no fee everyone is welcome. We are expecting 100= cars and there will be entertainment and food ready for us th the end of the cruise. So if you live in so cal drive down here and join us!!!!!!!! remember let's start the new year with a good event....







bigtroubles1 said:


> _*BIGGEST CRUISE EVENT IN THE I.E ON JAN 8 2012
> THEIR WILL BE A PHOTOGRAPHER FROM CHINGON THE MAGAZINE.
> TACOS BY ABUELITOS TACOS AND A WELL KNOWN DJ ..
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

BTW here is my whipp....


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

yeah the corners are from 3 wheeling lol!!!!!!!!!!! TTT


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

and the crown vic is the next victum.........


----------



## lowblackee (Jun 17, 2009)

P.E. PREZ said:


> GOOD DEAL GOOD LUCC :thumbsup:


Thanks homie


----------



## P.E. PREZ (Feb 22, 2009)

ElProfeJose said:


> BTW here is my whipp....


COMING ALONG REAL NICE HOMIE :h5:


----------



## mr gonzalez (Nov 12, 2008)

nice whip whats ur set up


----------



## BIG BOPPER (Apr 21, 2010)

:nicoderm:


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

P.E. PREZ said:


> COMING ALONG REAL NICE HOMIE :h5:


Thanks play boy. It will be nice when done. Just a couple of things needed.


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

mr gonzalez said:


> nice whip whats ur set up


3 pumps. 12s I'n the back. No wheight. And piston pump to the front. Total 8 batteries.


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

TTT


----------



## BIG L.A (Sep 22, 2006)




----------



## BIG L.A (Sep 22, 2006)




----------



## BIG BOPPER (Apr 21, 2010)

BIG L.A said:


>


lookn good homie :thumbsup:


----------



## giggles 91 (Nov 30, 2011)

Psycho631 said:


> NICE! What's the name of that color?



im not too sure i personally call it a sandy-gold!


----------



## BIG L.A (Sep 22, 2006)

BIG BOPPER said:


> lookn good homie :thumbsup:


Thanks homie thefunny thing is this the second time i changed it around and im still not happy so im gonna change it again lol


----------



## BIG BOPPER (Apr 21, 2010)

BIG L.A said:


> Thanks homie thefunny thing is this the second time i changed it around and im still not happy so im gonna change it again lol


:thumbsup:


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

I love my town car. I had a g body before. I don't miss it. Lol. I like the way mine rides runs and all the space I'n it. TTT towncar fest !!!


----------



## GRAND HUSTLE (Mar 1, 2007)

how much?


----------



## P.E. PREZ (Feb 22, 2009)

_TOWNCARS TO THE TOP:h5:_


----------



## mr gonzalez (Nov 12, 2008)

ttt town cars


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

*WE NOW HAVE A JUMPER FOR THE KIDS. A DJ, A TACO MAN AND A PHOTOGRAPHER*
*CRUISE INTO THE SUNSET JAN 8 , 2012 . CORONA PARK (930 E 6TH ST, CORONA, CA)
12:OOPM MEET UP . 1:00 PM ROLL OUT...*
*CRUISE STARTS AT CORONA PARK AND ENDS AT FAIRMONT PARK . LETS GET 100 CARS OUT( EVERYONE IS INVITED, CLUBS, SOLOS, BIKES, DAILIES) SPREAD THE WORD











Roll call updated 12/28/2011

Goodtimes 
Latins finest 
Westside
Latin luxury
Uniques
Ontario classics
Legacy 
EMPIRES FINEST
ROYAL FAMILIA
E ST CRUIZERS
GROUPE
SIC WIT IT
TRADITION
ROLLERZ ONLY
GANGS TO GRACE
STYLISTICS I.E.
LATIN BOMBAS
LO NUESTRO
BLVD KINGS O.C.
EMPIRE SENSATIONS
DUKES I.E
FAMILY AFFAIR 
CALI STYLE
Hoodlife CC
AND ALL THE SOLO RIDERS
if I missed anyone let me know*


----------



## lowpro85 (Mar 11, 2006)

P.E. PREZ said:


> IT'S COMING OUT REAL NICE HOMIE KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK :thumbsup:


Thanks homie preciate it


----------



## lowpro85 (Mar 11, 2006)

ElProfeJose said:


> i REALLY LIKE THE DARK INTERIOR WITH THE WHITE PIPING IT LOOKS CLASSY.........


Preciate it


----------



## BIG BOPPER (Apr 21, 2010)

ttt


----------



## Lady TNT (Jul 13, 2011)

*chrome extentions*

sold to day


----------



## thomy205 (Mar 26, 2007)

My 1991 Town Car


----------



## STEP UR GAME UP (Sep 12, 2007)




----------



## STEP UR GAME UP (Sep 12, 2007)




----------



## shoez86 (Jul 15, 2004)

Looks clean is that clear lights in the rear... post a couple up Uso..


----------



## fms kid (Jan 1, 2011)

hey im a noob to the TC scene and i just got a 96. where do yall get the E&G looking grills at? thanks homies


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)




----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)




----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)




----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)




----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

STEP UR GAME UP said:


> View attachment 413962


This one Goes Hard Homie


----------



## SANxPLAYERSxDIEGO (Oct 1, 2007)

Any one have any chrome for 90 lincolns anything?-pm me thanx


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

SANxPLAYERSxDIEGO said:


> Any one have any chrome for 90 lincolns anything?-pm me thanx


Call the number n my signature


----------



## thomy205 (Mar 26, 2007)




----------



## BIG BOPPER (Apr 21, 2010)

thomy205 said:


> View attachment 414353
> View attachment 414352
> View attachment 414351


:thumbsup:


----------



## fms kid (Jan 1, 2011)

fms kid said:


> hey im a noob to the TC scene and i just got a 96. where do yall get the E&G looking grills at? thanks homies


Anyone?


----------



## SANxPLAYERSxDIEGO (Oct 1, 2007)

Im also lookin for one but for a 90 tc pm me


fms kid said:


> hey im a noob to the TC scene and i just got a 96. where do yall get the E&G looking grills at? thanks homies


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

I got a 96 front clip if anyone needs it, hit me up everything there even the coner lights . Pm for price


----------



## BIG BOPPER (Apr 21, 2010)

fms kid said:


> Anyone?


ebay but there was a guy here in layitlow that was sellin them a while back


----------



## STEP UR GAME UP (Sep 12, 2007)




----------



## fms kid (Jan 1, 2011)

anybody know where to get the clear lenses?


----------



## stinking lincoln (Jul 17, 2010)

fms kid said:


> anybody know where to get the clear lenses?


Don't think they make them homie......I think people are just busting the red lens out and making them look like clear ones


----------



## BIG BOPPER (Apr 21, 2010)

STEP UR GAME UP said:


> View attachment 415169


:thumbsup:


----------



## fms kid (Jan 1, 2011)

fms kid said:


> anybody know where to get the clear lenses?


 im a noob to the TC scene. how do they do that? i want to turn my corners clear and that entire rear bar lenses clear.


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)




----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)




----------



## singlepumphopper (Nov 17, 2011)

Anybody have 90 a arms they wanna sell, hit me up, I'm in need of some


----------



## THEE805RAIDER (Jun 30, 2007)

STEP UR GAME UP said:


> View attachment 415169



NICE LOCK UP.....can i get a closer look at your spindle and coil..bottom arms...any pictures...?


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

THEE805RAIDER said:


> NICE LOCK UP.....can i get a closer look at your spindle and coil..bottom arms...any pictures...?


WHAT U NEED TO KNOW


----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

my lincoln


----------



## THEE805RAIDER (Jun 30, 2007)

bigtroubles1 said:


> WHAT U NEED TO KNOW


THE COIL..AND BOTTOM ARM...IS THEIR A CUP IN SIDE THE ARM TO HOLD IT PLACE..?...BECAUSE IT'S NOT POPPING OUT..


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

THEE805RAIDER said:


> THE COIL..AND BOTTOM ARM...IS THEIR A CUP IN SIDE THE ARM TO HOLD IT PLACE..?...BECAUSE IT'S NOT POPPING OUT..


my bad g i dnt understand your question .. is their a cup to hold the coil in place ? just asking cuz i have a lock up similar to that green lincoln


----------



## THEE805RAIDER (Jun 30, 2007)

bigtroubles1 said:


> my bad g i dnt understand your question .. is their a cup to hold the coil in place ? just asking cuz i have a lock up similar to that green lincoln


yes, whats holding the coil in place....


----------



## Yogi (Mar 29, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## P.E. PREZ (Feb 22, 2009)

uffin::420::inout:


----------



## THEE805RAIDER (Jun 30, 2007)

STILL IN THE WORKS...97 T.C


----------



## P.E. PREZ (Feb 22, 2009)

THEE805RAIDER said:


> View attachment 418156
> 
> 
> STILL IN THE WORKS...97 T.C


NICE HOMIE MINE IS THAT COLOR FOR NOW :thumbsup:


----------



## STEP UR GAME UP (Sep 12, 2007)




----------



## P.E. PREZ (Feb 22, 2009)

STEP UR GAME UP said:


> View attachment 419258


I LIKE THE WAY THIS BITCH SITS :worship:


----------



## stinking lincoln (Jul 17, 2010)

What can be done to prevent breaking lower ball joints due to Lincolns high lock up in the front?


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

stinking lincoln said:


> What can be done to prevent breaking lower ball joints due to Lincolns high lock up in the front?


UNBREAKABLES


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

wrking on the undies


----------



## shoez86 (Jul 15, 2004)

Nice Undies!!


----------



## P.E. PREZ (Feb 22, 2009)

shoez86 said:


> Nice Undies!!


X2:biggrin:


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

shoez86 said:


> Nice Undies!!


THANKS G.. WRKING ON THE REAR END AS WE SPEAK


----------



## lowriderdan (Aug 19, 2008)

i love town cars and mine will be show ready before the year is over!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Dammmm player. Purple is looking good.


bigtroubles1 said:


> wrking on the undies


----------



## P.E. PREZ (Feb 22, 2009)

bigtroubles1 said:


> THANKS G.. WRKING ON THE REAR END AS WE SPEAK


X2 MY REAR END WILL BE HERE THIS WEEK :yes::biggrin:


----------



## SHOWTIME_916 (Apr 3, 2010)

STEP UR GAME UP said:


> View attachment 419258


lookin good dude. I wanna see it in vegas this year


----------



## STEP UR GAME UP (Sep 12, 2007)

SHOWTIME_916 said:


> lookin good dude. I wanna see it in vegas this year


 I was out there last year..off the hook people were loveing the car...


----------



## SHOWTIME_916 (Apr 3, 2010)

STEP UR GAME UP said:


> I was out there last year..off the hook people were loveing the car...


Mines almost there.


----------



## Harley-Rider (Mar 31, 2009)

That shit looks mean!


----------



## SHOWTIME_916 (Apr 3, 2010)

3 inch tuck lol. Ill be going through tires quick! Thanks though.


----------



## TRUNKWORKS (Dec 23, 2008)

SHOWTIME_916 said:


> Mines almost there.


THAT SHIT LOOK HARD...


----------



## SHOWTIME_916 (Apr 3, 2010)

TRUNKWORKS said:


> THAT SHIT LOOK HARD...


Thanks man.


----------



## thomy205 (Mar 26, 2007)




----------



## P.E. PREZ (Feb 22, 2009)

SHOWTIME_916 said:


> Mines almost there.


:worship::h5::thumbsup: THIS MUTHAFUCCA IS BAD ASS


----------



## SHOWTIME_916 (Apr 3, 2010)

thanks bro


----------



## cruisethewhip (Feb 14, 2011)

can anybody post pics of how i can put up a plaque in my 93 TC ?


----------



## TROUBLESOME (Aug 5, 2006)

SHOWTIME_916 said:


> 3 inch tuck lol. Ill be going through tires quick! Thanks though.


You never lied about that shit...I drove my car 6 times and needed some new tires....You comin together real clean big homie!!!


----------



## SHOWTIME_916 (Apr 3, 2010)

thanks man cant wait to hit the strip and have a good time out there


----------



## shoez86 (Jul 15, 2004)

Don't got pics cruisethewhip but I had to put lightning bolt looking bends in mine about 2" long to compensate for that big ass lip on the rear deck. After that it fit snug as a bug no bolting required. Our plaques come with a straight mounting plate FYI so the spacing on the actual plaque mounting screws was already done. Only mentioning because not sure if it is the standard to get mounting brackets with ordered plaques.


----------



## giggles 91 (Nov 30, 2011)

SHOWTIME_916 said:


> 3 inch tuck lol. Ill be going through tires quick! Thanks though.



I talked to my homies telling the i think i'll extend my a-arm, the first thing they asked was did i want to go through tires! lol


----------



## lowblackee (Jun 17, 2009)

Clean 98 tc up for sale low miles 69k original 2 prohoopers 6 gel batts super clean low price hmu


----------



## reglos84 (Jul 8, 2009)

nice


SHOWTIME_916 said:


> Mines almost there.


----------



## SHOWTIME_916 (Apr 3, 2010)

giggles 91 said:


> I talked to my homies telling the i think i'll extend my a-arm, the first thing they asked was did i want to go through tires! lol


If you extend them and your gonna be hitting the freeway alot, dont do it more than a inch and a half. I personally cant stand to look at a car, locked up in front with the wheels butterflying inside the wheel well, it looks terrible. If you have the time over the winter just park it and get it done over a couple of weekends you wont regret it. inch and a half wont tear em down too bad.


----------



## SHOWTIME_916 (Apr 3, 2010)

reglos84 said:


> nice


Thanks


----------



## stinking lincoln (Jul 17, 2010)

stinking lincoln said:


>


1 1/2 there and I get a slight wear on outside of tires but shit I rolled all summer like that with no problem.....but could use a new set for this year


----------



## SHOWTIME_916 (Apr 3, 2010)

my point exactly inch and a half is cool


----------



## lowblackee (Jun 17, 2009)

98 lincoln town car lowrider for sale. Great conditions. Runs n drive great no problems at all no hits no scratches. 2 owner only 75k original miles got paper work.. car has pinstriping all over the car air brush on trunk, leather interior, black 13ns . Set up: two prohoppers chrome 6 gel batts, 00 batt wire, all new suspention. Full stack 4 3/4 ton coils to the front n 3 1/2 tons to the back., 4'' cylinder front 14" on the back. 4 switches front back rear corners.. im asking $7500 obo. Hit me up for more info. 770-865-5020


----------



## fms kid (Jan 1, 2011)

^75k? Wow


----------



## lowblackee (Jun 17, 2009)

My bad lol 7500..


----------



## giggles 91 (Nov 30, 2011)

SHOWTIME_916 said:


> If you extend them and your gonna be hitting the freeway alot, dont do it more than a inch and a half. I personally cant stand to look at a car, locked up in front with the wheels butterflying inside the wheel well, it looks terrible. If you have the time over the winter just park it and get it done over a couple of weekends you wont regret it. inch and a half wont tear em down too bad.


thanks for the feedback homie, that inch and a half might just happen sometime in feb! i'm starting to wish it was spring already, getting tired of looking at snow! lol:thumbsup:


----------



## artisticdream63 (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## artisticdream63 (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## artisticdream63 (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## artisticdream63 (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## artisticdream63 (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## benz88 (Nov 23, 2007)

Guys I need a favor, There was a guy in here that has a 90-97 with Crosslaced wheels. I cant find the pic, Anyone know the car im talking about? I believe it was a seafoam green or something like that. Either FLA car or Cali


----------



## San Diego 619 (Jul 29, 2007)

ANYBODY GOT A LINCOLN TOWNCAR FOR SALE 96 AND UP LIFTED IM LOCATED IN SAN DIEGO
PLEASE GET AT ME


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

San Diego 619 said:


> ANYBODY GOT A LINCOLN TOWNCAR FOR SALE 96 AND UP LIFTED IM LOCATED IN SAN DIEGO
> PLEASE GET AT ME


I do hit me up. I'm in ncsd


----------



## shoez86 (Jul 15, 2004)

Artisticdreams how you get into my garage...lol naw man Uso that is what I'm talking bout old skool and luxury you ain't hurtin homie. Very clean!!


----------



## artisticdream63 (Apr 8, 2006)

shoez86 said:


> Artisticdreams how you get into my garage...lol naw man Uso that is what I'm talking bout old skool and luxury you ain't hurtin homie. Very clean!!


 THANKS HOMIE!!!! LOVE MY IMPALA AND GOT TO LOVE THESE LUXURY LINCOLN'S TOO ...............TTT!!!!


----------



## shystie69 (Feb 9, 2009)

artisticdream63 said:


> View attachment 427636


BAD ASS PIC!! BRO


----------



## cruisethewhip (Feb 14, 2011)

mann i love how the 5th wheel looks on 90-97 towncars. I want to buy one thats made for a prefect fit no matter what color. if anybody has 1 PLEASE let me know.


----------



## cruisethewhip (Feb 14, 2011)

:h5:


----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)

bigtroubles1 said:


>


*is dis HHH big johns linc...

bloodey money?*


----------



## San Diego 619 (Jul 29, 2007)

keola808 said:


> *is dis HHH big johns linc...
> 
> bloodey money?*


SURE IS THAT THING IS THE BUSINESS


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

MY 96 LINCOLN TC..REPPIN MEMBERS ONLY.CC....SAN DIEGO


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

Amahury760 said:


> MY 96 LINCOLN TC..REPPIN MEMBERS ONLY.CC....SAN DIEGO


UP for sale . Pm me for more info. Something came up, so it needs to go


----------



## giggles 91 (Nov 30, 2011)

Amahury760 said:


> MY 96 LINCOLN TC..REPPIN MEMBERS ONLY.CC....SAN DIEGO


damn homie looking good, i have your before picture! lol (my ride!) mine is a 90!:thumbsup:


----------



## San Diego 619 (Jul 29, 2007)

Amahury760 said:


> UP for sale . Pm me for more info. Something came up, so it needs to go


its mine i want this thing within a few days lets talk


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

giggles 91 said:


> damn homie looking good, i have your before picture! lol (my ride!) mine is a 90!:thumbsup:
> View attachment 430301


:thumbsup: LOOKING GOOD BRO, SUCKS THAT I NEED TO SELL IT, BUT 1ST THINGS 1ST... I GOT A 96 FRONT CLUP FOR YOURS IF YOU EVER WANT TO UP GRADE IT....


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

San Diego 619 said:


> its mine i want this thing within a few days lets talk


 YOU GOT MY NUMBER, AND YOU KNOW WHERE I STAY.....JUST SHOW ME THE MONEY.


----------



## TONY M (Aug 16, 2011)

MANIACOS AL CIEN


----------



## TONY M (Aug 16, 2011)

MANIACOS AL CIEN


----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)

San Diego 619 said:


> SURE IS THAT THING IS THE BUSINESS


Looks like it is...anybody got more pics of it?


----------



## giggles 91 (Nov 30, 2011)

Amahury760 said:


> :thumbsup: LOOKING GOOD BRO, SUCKS THAT I NEED TO SELL IT, BUT 1ST THINGS 1ST... I GOT A 96 FRONT CLUP FOR YOURS IF YOU EVER WANT TO UP GRADE IT....


thanks ill seee how all goes and see if my money gets right within a couple months or so! :yes: 
sorry that the ride has to go bro.


----------



## cruisethewhip (Feb 14, 2011)

TTT FOR TOWNCARS
still Looking for a booty kit


----------



## singlepumphopper (Nov 17, 2011)

uffin:


----------



## benz88 (Nov 23, 2007)

Anyone got pics of a 42 or 44" moon in a 90-97? We just put mine in.


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

LINCOLNS RIDE BETTER THAN CADDIES


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)




----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

looking good bro i picked up a 95 today and in the next few days am getting a 93 


bigtroubles1 said:


>


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

lesstime said:


> looking good bro i picked up a 95 today and in the next few days am getting a 93


thanks g .. throw some flicks up GT TTT


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

heres the 95 $700 bucks  runs good insides in good shape too needs some wheels

if you here of any chrome undies for sale let me know please for the 93 i dont want to use the dog bone uppers


----------



## 97TownCar (Nov 18, 2009)

Took off the rag top now ima repaint it and two tone it


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

Can't wait to see


----------



## cruisethewhip (Feb 14, 2011)

can anybody please show me how to install a booty kit properly in a 93 tc.? 
w


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## DUBB-C (Jun 4, 2010)




----------



## brn2hop (May 13, 2009)




----------



## Mr. Inglewood (Apr 28, 2010)

my 93


----------



## cruisethewhip (Feb 14, 2011)

brn2hop said:


> View attachment 442887


:thumbsup:


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

does anyone know if the lower valance from a 95-97 will fit on the 93 front bumper?


----------



## shoez86 (Jul 15, 2004)

Pretty sure it's the same USO I got mine off of a later model and was no problems for my 91.


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

shoez86 said:


> Pretty sure it's the same USO I got mine off of a later model and was no problems for my 91.


Wassup uce. How u been?


----------



## shoez86 (Jul 15, 2004)

Not bad getting things back in order pushing for the end of the month. I neva forget about those things if you still have em just been funneling all resources into the ride for the show...lol. Will get at you as soon as can though.


----------



## STEP UR GAME UP (Sep 12, 2007)




----------



## lowpro85 (Mar 11, 2006)

TTT for TCs!


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

whats everyones trunk's looking likes


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

shoez86 said:


> Pretty sure it's the same USO I got mine off of a later model and was no problems for my 91.


ok cool !! Thanks USO . trying to get the little things cleaned up n the car


----------



## singlepumphopper (Nov 17, 2011)

what up my towncar family.....


----------



## I SPY ON U (Mar 25, 2010)




----------



## I SPY ON U (Mar 25, 2010)




----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

I SPY ON U said:


> View attachment 448501
> View attachment 448502
> View attachment 448503


lookin clean bro


----------



## southsyde64 (May 15, 2009)




----------



## shoez86 (Jul 15, 2004)

You don't know american luxury til you've sat your ass behind the wheel of a lincoln, like a couch with wheels Uso. Shout out for some lincoln love!! lol.


----------



## lowrider 4 life (Nov 11, 2005)




----------



## lowblackee (Jun 17, 2009)

lowblackee said:


> QUOTE=lowblackee;14533357]
> View attachment 361327
> View attachment 361328
> View attachment 361329
> ...


For sale 98 tc[/QUOTE]


----------



## white link 93 (Oct 27, 2004)

nice NICE TC love the burgandy:thumbsup:


----------



## lowriderdan (Aug 19, 2008)

how big is that sun roof ? is it bigger than the factory ?


----------



## chichi on 13 (May 6, 2008)

for sale frame is fully raped 4 link paint bully and frame new muffers rearend also done with a 4 pump set up motor only has 63k on iti live in miami fl let me know


----------



## BIG BOPPER (Apr 21, 2010)

an old pic of the setup i had in the tc


----------



## singlepumphopper (Nov 17, 2011)

BIG BOPPER said:


> an old pic of the setup i had in the tc


what up big homie, what year tc? i had a 90 with almost the same set up back in 2000....:thumbsup:


----------



## Ole School 97 (May 21, 2011)




----------



## BIG BOPPER (Apr 21, 2010)

singlepumphopper said:


> what up big homie, what year tc? i had a 90 with almost the same set up back in 2000....:thumbsup:


that was a 90


----------



## singlepumphopper (Nov 17, 2011)

only pik i have of my 90 tc, which is not the best one at all, u can barely see it, but the top of the trunk would get up almost top my shoulders on a full lock up, i was doin like a 3 foot hop with reds lowrider 2000 pumps, not bad for it being 12 yrs ago...lol


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)




----------



## BIG BOPPER (Apr 21, 2010)

singlepumphopper said:


> View attachment 452530
> only pik i have of my 90 tc, which is not the best one at all, u can barely see it, but the top of the trunk would get up almost top my shoulders on a full lock up, i was doin like a 3 foot hop with reds lowrider 2000 pumps, not bad for it being 12 yrs ago...lol


:thumbsup: i actually liked my 90 more than my 02 tc


----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)

*i just scooped this up last week...*


----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## Blvd Beast (Apr 14, 2011)

keola808 said:


>


NIIICE!!!


----------



## singlepumphopper (Nov 17, 2011)

BIG BOPPER said:


> :thumbsup: i actually liked my 90 more than my 02 tc


so did I, I did all kinds of crazy stuff to my 90 that I can't do to my 00 with all kinds of mods, plus I was the only 1 in the 910 with 13z hydros and frame work done around here, I earned my stripes in 2000...:thumbsup:


----------



## singlepumphopper (Nov 17, 2011)

keola808 said:


> *i just scooped this up last week...*


that's nice homie, hook it up and keep it, my shit ended up in the junk yard, and it hurts BAD even 12yrs later, my shit was done right, all my hard earned money went into my ride, wish
I still had it


----------



## BIG BOPPER (Apr 21, 2010)

singlepumphopper said:


> so did I, I did all kinds of crazy stuff to my 90 that I can't do to my 00 with all kinds of mods, plus I was the only 1 in the 910 with 13z hydros and frame work done around here, I earned my stripes in 2000...:thumbsup:


:thumbsup::thumbsup: es todo :biggrin:


----------



## singlepumphopper (Nov 17, 2011)




----------



## BIG BOPPER (Apr 21, 2010)

singlepumphopper said:


> View attachment 453172
> View attachment 453173
> View attachment 453174
> View attachment 453175
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## singlepumphopper (Nov 17, 2011)

BIG BOPPER said:


> :thumbsup:


finally had time to do my arms today, i got the rack all cut up ready to weld and smooth out, next couple weeks hopefully the body comes off for the frame work, let the sparks fly....:thumbsup:


----------



## BIG BOPPER (Apr 21, 2010)

singlepumphopper said:


> finally had time to do my arms today, i got the rack all cut up ready to weld and smooth out, next couple weeks hopefully the body comes off for the frame work, let the sparks fly....:thumbsup:


:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## lowpro85 (Mar 11, 2006)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)

singlepumphopper said:


> that's nice homie, hook it up and keep it, my shit ended up in the junk yard, and it hurts BAD even 12yrs later, my shit was done right, all my hard earned money went into my ride, wish
> I still had it


*thanks homie and im gonna be keeping it gor awhile...picked it up from the 2nd owner...has some really minor things to do body wise but other than that all good and plus the interior has only 3 small wholes * *and my a/c blows cold as hell so im ready for da vegas summer...i will post more pics soon *:biggrin:


----------



## singlepumphopper (Nov 17, 2011)

keola808 said:


> *thanks homie and im gonna be keeping it gor awhile...picked it up from the 2nd owner...has some really minor things to do body wise but other than that all good and plus the interior has only 3 small wholes * *and my a/c blows cold as hell so im ready for da vegas summer...i will post more pics soon *:biggrin:


:thumbsup:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

AWHAT YEAR HAD THE CHROME SIDE MIRRORS?? ANY FOR SALE?? PM ME


----------



## BIG BOPPER (Apr 21, 2010)

singlepumphopper said:


> finally had time to do my arms today, i got the rack all cut up ready to weld and smooth out, next couple weeks hopefully the body comes off for the frame work, let the sparks fly....:thumbsup:


:wave::wave:


----------



## TRUNKWORKS (Dec 23, 2008)

BEFORE










AND AFTER


----------



## shoez86 (Jul 15, 2004)

1990-1994 has the chrome mirrors


----------



## 1964dippin (Oct 22, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## stinking lincoln (Jul 17, 2010)

TRUNKWORKS said:


> BEFORE
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## singlepumphopper (Nov 17, 2011)

TTT


----------



## giggles 91 (Nov 30, 2011)

TRUNKWORKS said:


> BEFORE
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that nice homie!


----------



## BIG BOPPER (Apr 21, 2010)

singlepumphopper said:


> TTT


qvvvoooooooooo


----------



## singlepumphopper (Nov 17, 2011)

BIG BOPPER said:


> qvvvoooooooooo


aqui working hard, making sparks fly every where, its hot as fuk though, might just hit the beach and check out the collage girls....:thumbsup:


----------



## BIG BOPPER (Apr 21, 2010)

singlepumphopper said:


> aqui working hard, making sparks fly every where, its hot as fuk though, might just hit the beach and check out the collage girls....:thumbsup:


niceeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee :thumbsup: cant go wrong with that :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.lincoln (Sep 2, 2011)

sup LINCOLN TTT!!!,i have a 97town car an its starting to kindda shake when im at a red light ect...an when im driving it kinda vibrates while im driving engine light has been in ever since i bought it couple years ago but started doing all this not long ago an enging light flashes an car shakes a lil,.,,any ideas on what to look for?????


----------



## Mr.lincoln (Sep 2, 2011)

wus up LINCOLNS TTT!!!!,I HAVE A 97 TOWN THAT STARTED VIBRATING WHILE IM DRIVING OR IT SHAKES WHILE IM AT A RED LIGHT...I DID TRANSMISSION OIL CHANGE WITH A LUCAS...CHECK ENGINE LIGHT FLASHES WHEN ITS ALWAYS JUS BEEN ON....HAD IT FOR LIKE 3YEARS AN HAD NO PROBLEM...ANY IDEAS???


----------



## stinking lincoln (Jul 17, 2010)

Sounds like you have a misfire going on......plugs wires or coil pack....or it could even be a injector but take it to autozone and have them check your codes but I can almost promise it's a misfire issue


----------



## shoez86 (Jul 15, 2004)

I agree with stinking. When I brought mine from an old man he changed the oil every 3000 miles but I think they were the original plugs lol. So i had to pull all off by force and one in particular will vibrate lose every now and then and give me shitty performance. All I gotta do is get out and pop the cap down on the plug better and instant relief. However gotta clear check engine like every other car. Good luck.


----------



## Mr.lincoln (Sep 2, 2011)

stinking lincoln said:


> Sounds like you have a misfire going on......plugs wires or coil pack....or it could even be a injector but take it to autozone and have them check your codes but I can almost promise it's a misfire issue


oh ok i see...i went to auto zone yesterday,,they gave me like 3codes..one was saying the catalytic converter...they said if i change that it could get rid of it ir help alot...an yea sumthing about mis firing....thanks for the help to the ones that wrote back!!.town cars TTT


----------



## stinking lincoln (Jul 17, 2010)

You cat is going to fill up with shit if your not firing on all cylinders that's why you getting that code.....but I'd fix misfire issue first then take out on highway and run the shit out of cats and then you shouldn't have a problem


----------



## shoez86 (Jul 15, 2004)

you know! hope you get it running correct so you can enjoy it right.


----------



## singlepumphopper (Nov 17, 2011)

TTT for my TC FAMILY!!


----------



## SANxPLAYERSxDIEGO (Oct 1, 2007)

I have a question I own a 90 tc and when i turn the car on sometimes i have to step on the gas so the car ca stay on like 3-4 times
Some day its starts on the turn of the key...

Also when I put it on revers it stalls or when i sometimes make a u


----------



## SANxPLAYERSxDIEGO (Oct 1, 2007)

T!T!T!


----------



## BIG BOPPER (Apr 21, 2010)




----------



## chevyboy57 (May 7, 2008)

99 townie.my daily.


----------



## BIG BOPPER (Apr 21, 2010)

chevyboy57 said:


> 99 townie.my daily.


looks really good :thumbsup:


----------



## lowpro85 (Mar 11, 2006)

Layed out waiting to get a new paint job!



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## shoez86 (Jul 15, 2004)

Va. Beach man I had some good times in that town lol. Linc lookin tight in that stance what the color gonna be or are you going to post after? 90 TC I'm not familiar with that engine I believe it's the 302 5.0 still.


----------



## 713BIGRICH713 (Jan 8, 2011)

chevyboy57 said:


> 99 townie.my daily.



:thumbsup:


----------



## Mr.lincoln (Sep 2, 2011)

stinking lincoln said:


> You cat is going to fill up with shit if your not firing on all cylinders that's why you getting that code.....but I'd fix misfire issue first then take out on highway and run the shit out of cats and then you shouldn't have a problem


thank to everyone for the help!!!.hell ye I wanna get iit running rite so i can enjoy 100% an hit sum switches.


----------



## SANxPLAYERSxDIEGO (Oct 1, 2007)

Where can i find this kind of extirior moldings new or use


lowpro85 said:


> Layed out waiting to get a new paint job!
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## white link 93 (Oct 27, 2004)

SANxPLAYERSxDIEGO said:


> Where can i find this kind of extirior moldings new or use


pre 90 front bumper has it


----------



## lowpro85 (Mar 11, 2006)

shoez86 said:


> Va. Beach man I had some good times in that town lol. Linc lookin tight in that stance what the color gonna be or are you going to post after? 90 TC I'm not familiar with that engine I believe it's the 302 5.0 still.


Its going to be patterned out...I will post pics when its completely done..heres a couple of progress pics



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## shoez86 (Jul 15, 2004)

man that looks like mine uso lol. It's going to come out great. let me see if i got some pics on this puter. take care


----------



## lowpro85 (Mar 11, 2006)

shoez86 said:


> man that looks like mine uso lol. It's going to come out great. let me see if i got some pics on this puter. take care


:cheesy: Cant wait to see!!!


----------



## cruisethewhip (Feb 14, 2011)

how come i dont see alot of people with 90-97 towncars with bootykits? :dunno:


----------



## lowriderdan (Aug 19, 2008)

cruisethewhip said:


> how come i dont see alot of people with 90-97 towncars with bootykits? :dunno:


Dont know but I want one for my 93


----------



## lowriderdan (Aug 19, 2008)

SANxPLAYERSxDIEGO said:


> I have a question I own a 90 tc and when i turn the car on sometimes i have to step on the gas so the car ca stay on like 3-4 times
> Some day its starts on the turn of the key...
> 
> Also when I put it on revers it stalls or when i sometimes make a u


 I thinik its your timeing check all your vac lines and air flow from your air filter to the intake


----------



## lowriderdan (Aug 19, 2008)

Everytime I turn right ,my cold air gets hot then when it goes back cold I hear some damn clicking


----------



## stinking lincoln (Jul 17, 2010)

This is a fest.....pics and shit.....there is a town car Q and A thread for problems......not trying to be a dick just letting you guys know


----------



## lowpro85 (Mar 11, 2006)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## stinking lincoln (Jul 17, 2010)

lowpro85 said:


> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lookin good homie


----------



## lowriderdan (Aug 19, 2008)

damn first q i ever asked been on here for years and get shot down. its cool homie


----------



## lowriderdan (Aug 19, 2008)




----------



## lowriderdan (Aug 19, 2008)

can i get a answer to my Q now or do you need more pics???????


----------



## stinking lincoln (Jul 17, 2010)

lowriderdan said:


> View attachment 459036
> can i get a answer to my Q now or do you need more pics???????


Lol man I wasn't trying to be a dick really man just didn't know if you guys knew that there was a thread just for towncars lol ......but to answer your question the vacuum lines in Back of you a/c heater controller can be loose I don't know why it only happens when you turn but I'd check those lines


----------



## stinking lincoln (Jul 17, 2010)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/13-hydraulics/213833-lincoln-towncar-thread-124.html#post15343893


----------



## lowpro85 (Mar 11, 2006)

lowriderdan said:


> View attachment 459027
> View attachment 459028
> View attachment 459029
> View attachment 459030


I always wondered how the 90s looked in black...not bad at all!


----------



## lowpro85 (Mar 11, 2006)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## flaked85 (Mar 19, 2005)

lowpro85 said:


> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## lowpro85 (Mar 11, 2006)

flaked85 said:


> lowpro85 said:
> 
> 
> > Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> ...


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

lowriderdan said:


> Everytime I turn right ,my cold air gets hot then when it goes back cold I hear some damn clicking


Don't know if this is a problem like my 98, but my temperature mix door is broken on mine. But it just blows hot


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life (Mar 16, 2005)

just saw a progressive insurance commercial last night. had a candy lincoln hoppin on it . who's is it and are there any pics


----------



## Mikeymike62 (Jan 13, 2012)




----------



## lowpro85 (Mar 11, 2006)

poppa68_KI_4life said:


> just saw a progressive insurance commercial last night. had a candy lincoln hoppin on it . who's is it and are there any pics


I was about to ask the same...I just seen it


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

poppa68_KI_4life said:


> just saw a progressive insurance commercial last night. had a candy lincoln hoppin on it . who's is it and are there any pics


Yeah seen it last night too, I think it's big John from goodtimes cc here in Cali.


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

yes it is Big John from GOODTIMES 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9LhE2yCBr-k


----------



## singlepumphopper (Nov 17, 2011)




----------



## low81regal (Apr 19, 2009)

artisticdream63 said:


> View attachment 427636



u got more pics


----------



## singlepumphopper (Nov 17, 2011)




----------



## singlepumphopper (Nov 17, 2011)




----------



## KILOE (Nov 26, 2009)




----------



## BIG BOPPER (Apr 21, 2010)

singlepumphopper said:


> View attachment 462016
> View attachment 462017


:thumbsup:


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

http://emob1125.photobucket.com/albums/l592/Amahury760/ipix047.jpg?t=1331802644


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

lowpro85 said:


> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)

lowpro85 said:


> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*question...what years have the bumpers like this?

mine aint got that much chrome on it hahaha *:biggrin:


----------



## shoez86 (Jul 15, 2004)

It's the same years 90-94 but this is the cartier package. I had the inside door handles from a scrap one too bcuz unlike the cheap ass plastic chrome they have real metal ones.


----------



## singlepumphopper (Nov 17, 2011)

ttt


----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)

shoez86 said:


> It's the same years 90-94 but this is the cartier package. I had the inside door handles from a scrap one too bcuz unlike the cheap ass plastic chrome they have real metal ones.


Mahalos...any years got nicer outside door handles?


----------



## shoez86 (Jul 15, 2004)

Not that I know of but if you find out don't keep it a secret lol.


----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)

shoez86 said:


> Not that I know of but if you find out don't keep it a secret lol.


*rajah i wouldnt keep dat a secret...and my inside handle are metal...just gotta find a* *lincoln at da junkyards here and get da bumpers and all dat now *:biggrin:


----------



## 97TownCar (Nov 18, 2009)




----------



## 97TownCar (Nov 18, 2009)




----------



## shoez86 (Jul 15, 2004)

Looking good USO!!


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## el cuate-g (Sep 13, 2008)

<p> </p>


----------



## 4DA702 (Feb 9, 2008)

Anyone in Az, SoCal, or Vegas looking to trade their Linc for a 90d 2 door brougham?


----------



## BIG D (Jun 10, 2002)

:thumbsup:


Fleetwood Rider said:


>


----------



## stinking lincoln (Jul 17, 2010)

Fleetwood Rider said:


>


Ha ha I seen this thing clown my homie last year at Back Bumper Bash


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

lowpro85 said:


> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gary does some amazing work! hell of a nice guy too


----------



## lowpro85 (Mar 11, 2006)

sinicle said:


> Gary does some amazing work! hell of a nice guy too


Yessir!!


----------



## cruisethewhip (Feb 14, 2011)

14x6 or 14x7 on 90-97 towncars??


----------



## SHOWTIME_916 (Apr 3, 2010)

Just patterned the roof


----------



## SHOWTIME_916 (Apr 3, 2010)




----------



## UCETAH (Oct 2, 2010)

:worship::thumbsup::nicoderm::yes::h5:


SHOWTIME_916 said:


> Just patterned the roof


----------



## SHOWTIME_916 (Apr 3, 2010)

Thanks man


----------



## red63rag (Oct 21, 2007)

lookin good scottie!!!!


----------



## 8fifty (Jan 15, 2011)

keola808 said:


> *question...what years have the bumpers like this?
> 
> mine aint got that much chrome on it hahaha *:biggrin:


those bumpers only came on the 90


----------



## SHOWTIME_916 (Apr 3, 2010)

red63rag said:


> lookin good scottie!!!!


thanks


----------



## LINCOLN91 (Jan 24, 2007)

dam bro this one is bad nice work:yes:


----------



## SHOWTIME_916 (Apr 3, 2010)

Thanks


----------



## P.E. PREZ (Feb 22, 2009)

SHOWTIME_916 said:


>


CAME OUT CLEAN ASS FUCC HOMIE, MINE IS GOING TO CURLYS IN LONG BEACH HOPE LOOKS AS GOOD AS YOUR'S!!!!


----------



## LINCOLN91 (Jan 24, 2007)

ttt to all the tc's keep them car looking good


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

I need the rear glass and driver side rear small window any one got???


----------



## 0spoc0 (Apr 20, 2012)

lesstime said:


> I need the rear glass and driver side rear small window any one got???


I did like 2 days ago, sorry man


----------



## shoez86 (Jul 15, 2004)

beautiful green TC homie and love the tire stop lol. Keep it goin


----------



## SHOWTIME_916 (Apr 3, 2010)

P.E. PREZ said:


> CAME OUT CLEAN ASS FUCC HOMIE, MINE IS GOING TO CURLYS IN LONG BEACH HOPE LOOKS AS GOOD AS YOUR'S!!!!


Thanks unless you like loud patterns, tell him you want SUBTLE patterns. real soft tapeshades of pearl. What we did is took 12 colors of pearl, took our finger and put a dab of each color on the hood to see if they all match or are too loud. picked 6 colors and he went to town. make sure the roof is scuffed with 600 before you lay down the patterns. Subtle patterns look more elegant and classy in my opinion than a roof with silver leaf, pinstriping, a ton of flake, etc.


----------



## SHOWTIME_916 (Apr 3, 2010)

lesstime said:


> I need the rear glass and driver side rear small window any one got???


go to a pick and pull and bring a socket set and a long flathead screwdriver. Those are like 8 thin bolts and you can pull that of in less than 10 minutes. make sure you re-seal the window when you put the new one on


----------



## SHOWTIME_916 (Apr 3, 2010)

shoez86 said:


> beautiful green TC homie and love the tire stop lol. Keep it goin


yea i felt like i was in the pen using those big ass cement weights, so i used em as tire stops lol. Thanks bro


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

SHOWTIME_916 said:


> go to a pick and pull and bring a socket set and a long flathead screwdriver. Those are like 8 thin bolts and you can pull that of in less than 10 minutes. make sure you re-seal the window when you put the new one on


cool thanks for the info


----------



## P.E. PREZ (Feb 22, 2009)

SHOWTIME_916 said:


> Thanks unless you like loud patterns, tell him you want SUBTLE patterns. real soft tapeshades of pearl. What we did is took 12 colors of pearl, took our finger and put a dab of each color on the hood to see if they all match or are too loud. picked 6 colors and he went to town. make sure the roof is scuffed with 600 before you lay down the patterns. Subtle patterns look more elegant and classy in my opinion than a roof with silver leaf, pinstriping, a ton of flake, etc.


YEP THAT'S WHAT I WANT NOTHING TO LOUD THANK'S FOR THE TIP HOMIE


----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)

SHOWTIME_916 said:


> Just patterned the roof


*looks clean *:thumbsup:


----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)

8fifty said:


> those bumpers only came on the 90


*ok...but only the cartier?*


----------



## SHOWTIME_916 (Apr 3, 2010)

keola808 said:


> *looks clean *:thumbsup:


thanks man


----------



## singlepumphopper (Nov 17, 2011)




----------



## singlepumphopper (Nov 17, 2011)




----------



## singlepumphopper (Nov 17, 2011)




----------



## singlepumphopper (Nov 17, 2011)




----------



## singlepumphopper (Nov 17, 2011)




----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

SHOWTIME_916 said:


>


Gonna crush dreams with this one. It goes oh so hard.


----------



## SHOWTIME_916 (Apr 3, 2010)

CUZICAN said:


> Gonna crush dreams with this one. It goes oh so hard.


Thanks man, its been a long time coming.


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

Its home


----------



## CADILLAC 83 BROUGHAM (Mar 7, 2012)

View attachment 469827
View attachment 469829
View attachment 469830
View attachment 469828
my causin mando towncar from valley life c.c


----------



## shoez86 (Jul 15, 2004)

Nice TC's guys shit gettin fierce!!


----------



## lowpro85 (Mar 11, 2006)

lesstime said:


> Its home


:thumbsup:


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

sorry for the cell phone pic's 
yall's TC looking good keep up the clean work


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

CADILLAC 83 BROUGHAM said:


> View attachment 469827
> my causin mando towncar from valley life c.c


i like that lift whats he running in the rear???


----------



## CADILLAC 83 BROUGHAM (Mar 7, 2012)

lesstime said:


> i like that lift whats he running in the rear???


I THING 2O TELESCOPIC ITS A HOPPER.....


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

I like to see more of it if possable


----------



## Kingoftha661 (Oct 10, 2011)




----------



## lowriderdan (Aug 19, 2008)

i like the non weighted hopper way put it down for the white boys.


----------



## lowriderdan (Aug 19, 2008)

i took off the tint and put it on chromes


----------



## lowriderdan (Aug 19, 2008)

yeaya!!!


----------



## lowriderdan (Aug 19, 2008)

i don't like you but i love you , seems that i'm always thinking of you, Oh oh oh you treat me badley i love you madly you've really got a hold on me .i don't want you but i need you oh oh oh you do me wrong now my love is strong now you really got a hold on me. " DO YOU THINK THE MIRACLES WHERE SINGING ABOUT A MAN AND HIS LINCOLN "??????​


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

lowriderdan said:


> i took off the tint and put it on chromes
> View attachment 472237


what you do with the old wheels???


----------



## singlepumphopper (Nov 17, 2011)




----------



## BIG BOPPER (Apr 21, 2010)

ttt


----------



## singlepumphopper (Nov 17, 2011)

TTMFT FOR THEM LINCOLNS


----------



## cruisethewhip (Feb 14, 2011)

lowriderdan said:


> Everytime I turn right ,my cold air gets hot then when it goes back cold I hear some damn clicking


yup same thing with my 93 i turn hard left and turn on the ac on blast and it stays cold but if its off and if the last turn i did was a right it blows hot with the ac on.


----------



## cruisethewhip (Feb 14, 2011)

Heres mine awhile back
TTT


----------



## juicemen (Apr 7, 2005)

singlepumphopper said:


>


hno:


----------



## lefty13 (Nov 6, 2010)

*El asesino*

My towncar


----------



## shoez86 (Jul 15, 2004)

Very nice!!!! that is gonna look sic cleared and buffed homie. keep up the pics:thumbsup:


----------



## lefty13 (Nov 6, 2010)

:thumbsup: thanks


----------



## lowpro85 (Mar 11, 2006)

Took her out for a lil ride yesterday 



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## singlepumphopper (Nov 17, 2011)

juicemen said:


> hno:


:roflmao:


----------



## caddy4yaass (Jun 15, 2003)

mine


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~ (Aug 6, 2010)

caddy4yaass said:


> mine


----------



## singlepumphopper (Nov 17, 2011)




----------



## singlepumphopper (Nov 17, 2011)




----------



## P.E. PREZ (Feb 22, 2009)

singlepumphopper said:


>


:thumbsup::h5:


----------



## singlepumphopper (Nov 17, 2011)

P.E. PREZ said:


> :thumbsup::h5:


:h5:


----------



## CadillacRoyalty (Dec 26, 2003)

wifes linc....


----------



## Richardtx (Mar 5, 2008)




----------



## P.E. PREZ (Feb 22, 2009)

_TOWNCARS T.T.T._


----------



## singlepumphopper (Nov 17, 2011)

Richardtx said:


> View attachment 484898


NICE NICE NICE!!!!! I HAD 1 JUST LIKE YOURS BAK IN 2000. I WISH I STILL HAD IT.....:thumbsup:


----------



## thomy205 (Mar 26, 2007)




----------



## P.E. PREZ (Feb 22, 2009)

thomy205 said:


>


NICE AND CLEAN :thumbsup::h5:


----------



## LUXURYKING (Jan 13, 2010)




----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

town car owners -----I HAVE AN E AND G GRILLE FOR SALE CHECK IT OUT----very rare dont let this one slip away

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/32-v...custom-house-grill-gold-chrome-very-rare.html


----------



## DKM ATX (Jun 30, 2008)

LUXURYKING said:


>


Congrats on the lrm spread


----------



## 619lowrider (Jan 16, 2009)

*T* :rimshot:*T*:rimshot:*T*:rimshot: *4 the town cars*


----------



## 619lowrider (Jan 16, 2009)

singlepumphopper said:


>


my bad dont do this again , i know an accident with a guy in my city with the half of the face desfigured cuz the dump was self activated and the car hit the guys head just my 2 cents


----------



## singlepumphopper (Nov 17, 2011)

619lowrider said:


> my bad dont do this again , i know an accident with a guy in my city with the half of the face desfigured cuz the dump was self activated and the car hit the guys head just my 2 cents


everything is all good. I made sure it waz safe first before they got under it


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

pm me before its sold and youll never find one this clean


----------



## Playboy206 (May 18, 2006)

CadillacRoyalty said:


> wifes linc....


i think i saw this one at the yakima 5 de mayo show last year


----------



## DANNY 805 (Feb 18, 2010)

TTT FOR THE TOWNCARS...


----------



## P.E. PREZ (Feb 22, 2009)

DANNY 805 said:


> TTT FOR THE TOWNCARS...


:wow: THAT BITCH IS CLEAN


----------



## blvdesigns (Aug 31, 2011)

Nice cars!!!


----------



## My95Fleety (Jul 24, 2007)




----------



## P.E. PREZ (Feb 22, 2009)

NEED HELP FELLAS I GOT A 96 TOWNCAR AND JUST HAD REAREND CHROMED AND CAN'T FIND THE BUSHINGS TO GO ON THE TOP OF THE REAREND CAN SOMEONE HELP ME FIND THEM THANKS


----------



## stinking lincoln (Jul 17, 2010)

P.E. PREZ said:


> NEED HELP FELLAS I GOT A 96 TOWNCAR AND JUST HAD REAREND CHROMED AND CAN'T FIND THE BUSHINGS TO GO ON THE TOP OF THE REAREND CAN SOMEONE HELP ME FIND THEM THANKS


You live a little to far away for me to come over and help you look for them ...... Shit d just buy some new ones


----------



## P.E. PREZ (Feb 22, 2009)

stinking lincoln said:


> You live a little to far away for me to come over and help you look for them ...... Shit d just buy some new ones


:roflmao::rofl::roflmao::rofl:MY BAD HOMIE I MEAN NEW ONE'S I TRIED THE DEALER AND ALL THE PARTS STORES CAINT FIND THEM NO WHERE


----------



## P.E. PREZ (Feb 22, 2009)

:inout:


----------



## LUXURYKING (Jan 13, 2010)

DKM ATX said:


> Congrats on the lrm spread


thanks homie
SO.CAL GT


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## singlepumphopper (Nov 17, 2011)

LUXURYKING said:


> thanks homie
> SO.CAL GT


damm they look right....:yes:


----------



## P.E. PREZ (Feb 22, 2009)

LUXURYKING said:


> thanks homie
> SO.CAL GT


LOVE BOTH OF THESE CAR'S:h5:


----------



## Typical Cholo Stereotype (Aug 11, 2011)

ayeee can someone post up some engine pics..I wanna get some ideas for my motor/engine bay not sure if I wanna chrome everything out


----------



## P.E. PREZ (Feb 22, 2009)

T.T.T.


----------



## lowriderdan (Aug 19, 2008)

thanks by the way it had red patterns on the trunk an hood and flake


----------



## J RAIDER (Feb 23, 2010)




----------



## P.E. PREZ (Feb 22, 2009)

J RAIDER said:


> View attachment 499609
> View attachment 499608


uffin:


----------



## lowpro85 (Mar 11, 2006)

TTT


----------



## them st hopper (Jun 21, 2012)

TTT FOR TOWN CAR'S :nicoderm:


----------



## singlepumphopper (Nov 17, 2011)




----------



## Richardtx (Mar 5, 2008)

singlepumphopper said:


> NICE NICE NICE!!!!! I HAD 1 JUST LIKE YOURS BAK IN 2000. I WISH I STILL HAD IT.....:thumbsup:


Thanks mane... luv this car, been real good to me.


----------



## LINCOLN 818 (Apr 23, 2012)

818 LINCOLN


----------



## P.E. PREZ (Feb 22, 2009)

uffin::420:


----------



## singlepumphopper (Nov 17, 2011)




----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

any videos of u hopping it? nice ride btw..


----------



## singlepumphopper (Nov 17, 2011)

TTT


----------



## low_g (Oct 17, 2006)

are these stock spindles you got on this ride?


----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)

*OUTSIDERS...HAWAII*


----------



## P.E. PREZ (Feb 22, 2009)

keola808 said:


> *OUTSIDERS...HAWAII*


:h5:


----------



## singlepumphopper (Nov 17, 2011)

keola808 said:


> *OUTSIDERS...HAWAII*


nice ride...:thumbsup:


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

very nice!


----------



## Richardtx (Mar 5, 2008)




----------



## Richardtx (Mar 5, 2008)

keola808 said:


> *OUTSIDERS...HAWAII*


Excellent color choice, looks real good !!:thumbsup:


----------



## singlepumphopper (Nov 17, 2011)

TTT


----------



## them st hopper (Jun 21, 2012)

ttt for town cars :bowrofl:


----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)

*thanks for da compliments on my homies lincoln...

*







*
*


----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## 69IMPALA&83BABYLINCOLN (Jul 19, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## P.E. PREZ (Feb 22, 2009)

keola808 said:


>


THAT'S WHAT IM TALKING ABOUT LOOK'S GOOD AND IT JUMPS :thumbsup:


----------



## Ole School 97 (May 21, 2011)

P.E. PREZ said:


> NEED HELP FELLAS I GOT A 96 TOWNCAR AND JUST HAD REAREND CHROMED AND CAN'T FIND THE BUSHINGS TO GO ON THE TOP OF THE REAREND CAN SOMEONE HELP ME FIND THEM THANKS


Wats up big homie! Did you ever find those rear end bushings? If so where cuz im having the same issue with my 97. Thanks ahead...and keep pushin,you got alot of cats following your lead,real talk.


----------



## lowpro85 (Mar 11, 2006)

TTT!!!



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## singlepumphopper (Nov 17, 2011)




----------



## CHI_TOWNZ_DUKE (Nov 1, 2007)




----------



## CHI_TOWNZ_DUKE (Nov 1, 2007)




----------



## CHI_TOWNZ_DUKE (Nov 1, 2007)




----------



## CHI_TOWNZ_DUKE (Nov 1, 2007)

introducing my chicago white sox themed out 92 LTC
~THE SLUGGA~
SICK DREAMS LOWRIDER CLUB 
CHICAGO, ILL STATE


----------



## CHI_TOWNZ_DUKE (Nov 1, 2007)




----------



## CHI_TOWNZ_DUKE (Nov 1, 2007)




----------



## BIG BOPPER (Apr 21, 2010)

singlepumphopper said:


>


qvvvo :wave:


----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)

P.E. PREZ said:


> THAT'S WHAT IM TALKING ABOUT LOOK'S GOOD AND IT JUMPS :thumbsup:


*yup it jumps *:biggrin:


----------



## single_gate (Feb 24, 2010)




----------



## CHI_TOWNZ_DUKE (Nov 1, 2007)

keola808 said:


> *thanks for da compliments on my homies lincoln...
> 
> *
> 
> ...




Nice rise thus lincoln has homie.. how u vet the front end get that mean ass raise like that?? Is he using those parts that "spoon" black magic has ?? I want mines wit the same lift from the front .. any info wud be gr8


----------



## BigLos (Jan 17, 2009)




----------



## BigLos (Jan 17, 2009)




----------



## double o (Apr 27, 2009)

MORE WORK COMING UP


----------



## CHI_TOWNZ_DUKE (Nov 1, 2007)




----------



## singlepumphopper (Nov 17, 2011)

BIG BOPPER said:


> qvvvo :wave:


qvo le homie. Hows everything up in chi-town....


----------



## them st hopper (Jun 21, 2012)

Mr lowrider305 said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## Tank05150 (Apr 30, 2012)

My 1994 Lincoln


----------



## P.E. PREZ (Feb 22, 2009)

keola808 said:


> *yup it jumps *:biggrin:


:h5:


----------



## BigLos (Jan 17, 2009)




----------



## singlepumphopper (Nov 17, 2011)




----------



## BigLos (Jan 17, 2009)




----------



## P.E. PREZ (Feb 22, 2009)

BigLos said:


>


:h5: NICE


----------



## SANxPLAYERSxDIEGO (Oct 1, 2007)

Is that a sliding rag or a moonroof



CHI_TOWNZ_DUKE said:


>


----------



## BIG BOPPER (Apr 21, 2010)

singlepumphopper said:


> qvo le homie. Hows everything up in chi-town....


qvvooo bro just here saving the cash to do the linc :biggrin: for next yr


----------



## DavidVFCC (Mar 19, 2011)

bump for the town cars


----------



## P.E. PREZ (Feb 22, 2009)

DavidVFCC said:


> bump for the town cars


:wave:


----------



## singlepumphopper (Nov 17, 2011)

BIG BOPPER said:


> qvvooo bro just here saving the cash to do the linc :biggrin: for next yr


that's what up bro....:thumbsup:


----------



## LUXURYKING (Jan 13, 2010)

TOOK HER OUT THIS WEEKEND TO THE OLDIES SHOW


----------



## P.E. PREZ (Feb 22, 2009)

LUXURYKING said:


> TOOK HER OUT THIS WEEKEND TO THE OLDIES SHOW


:thumbsup::h5:


----------



## them st hopper (Jun 21, 2012)

LUXURYKING said:


> TOOK HER OUT THIS WEEKEND TO THE OLDIES SHOW


nice :rimshot:


----------



## them st hopper (Jun 21, 2012)

I GOT AN 86 TOWN CAR IM LOOKING FOR A CHROME DISC BRAKE REAR END AND CHROME UPPER'S AND LOWERS INM SD IF ANYONE KNOW OF SHOP OR SOMEONE SELLING LET ME KNOW THANKS TTT


----------



## DavidVFCC (Mar 19, 2011)




----------



## CHI_TOWNZ_DUKE (Nov 1, 2007)

SANxPLAYERSxDIEGO said:


> Is that a sliding rag or a moonroof


Naw homie its juz open 
If its rainy she stays in lol


----------



## CHI_TOWNZ_DUKE (Nov 1, 2007)




----------



## CHI_TOWNZ_DUKE (Nov 1, 2007)




----------



## CHI_TOWNZ_DUKE (Nov 1, 2007)




----------



## CHI_TOWNZ_DUKE (Nov 1, 2007)




----------



## CHI_TOWNZ_DUKE (Nov 1, 2007)




----------



## CHI_TOWNZ_DUKE (Nov 1, 2007)




----------



## CHI_TOWNZ_DUKE (Nov 1, 2007)




----------



## 99escorts (Aug 3, 2012)




----------



## CHI_TOWNZ_DUKE (Nov 1, 2007)




----------



## 99escorts (Aug 3, 2012)

<br><br><img src="http://www.layitlow.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=0&stc=1" attachmentid="0" alt="" id="vbattach_0" class="previewthumb">


----------



## CHI_TOWNZ_DUKE (Nov 1, 2007)




----------



## CHI_TOWNZ_DUKE (Nov 1, 2007)




----------



## CHI_TOWNZ_DUKE (Nov 1, 2007)




----------



## CHI_TOWNZ_DUKE (Nov 1, 2007)




----------



## CHI_TOWNZ_DUKE (Nov 1, 2007)




----------



## Mr. Inglewood (Apr 28, 2010)




----------



## Mr. Inglewood (Apr 28, 2010)




----------



## Mr. Inglewood (Apr 28, 2010)

BigLos said:


>




clean ass hell Jus Dip'n is in the house lol


----------



## el cuate-g (Sep 13, 2008)




----------



## DUBB-C (Jun 4, 2010)




----------



## CADILLAC 83 BROUGHAM (Mar 7, 2012)

DUBB-C said:


>


nice towncar


----------



## mando 686 (Jul 4, 2012)

NICE CAR


CADILLAC 83 BROUGHAM said:


> View attachment 469827
> View attachment 469829
> View attachment 469830
> View attachment 469828
> my causin mando towncar from valley life c.c


----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)

el cuate-g said:


> View attachment 523460
> View attachment 523463


*dis is cleannnn *:thumbsup:


----------



## Kingoftha661 (Oct 10, 2011)

SHOWTIME_916 said:


> Just patterned the roof


THAT SHIT IS 2 SICK


----------



## J RAIDER (Feb 23, 2010)




----------



## ~SHOTTY~ (Sep 7, 2009)




----------



## Kingoftha661 (Oct 10, 2011)

~SHOTTY~ said:


>


That shits bad as fuck


----------



## My95Fleety (Jul 24, 2007)




----------



## My95Fleety (Jul 24, 2007)




----------



## godsgift (Dec 15, 2006)




----------



## singlepumphopper (Nov 17, 2011)

EXCLUSIVE RYDAZ...ttt


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

singlepumphopper said:


> EXCLUSIVE RYDAZ...ttt


lookin tough as fuck


----------



## singlepumphopper (Nov 17, 2011)

.TODD said:


> lookin tough as fuck


:thumbsup:


----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)

*BILLS CHOP SHOP....OUTSIDERS HAWAII*


----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)

*OUTSIDERS...HAWAII*


----------



## %candy mobile% (Jul 24, 2009)




----------



## mr.casper (Aug 10, 2008)




----------



## singlepumphopper (Nov 17, 2011)

TTT


----------



## J RAIDER (Feb 23, 2010)

A 559 DAILY RYDER


----------



## STEP UR GAME UP (Sep 12, 2007)

Ttt


----------



## OG 61 (Sep 27, 2008)

My VP's Lincoln at the Torres Show this weekend


----------



## OG 61 (Sep 27, 2008)




----------



## Mr.lincoln (Sep 2, 2011)

how can i upload pics from my phone on here????????????.i wanna put a pic of my town car!!!


----------



## cruisethewhip (Feb 14, 2011)

Mr.lincoln said:


> how can i upload pics from my phone on here????????????.i wanna put a pic of my town car!!!


Scroll down all the way to the bottom of the page and click 
Default desk top style. And where you upload pics go to advance options


----------



## P.E. PREZ (Feb 22, 2009)

OG 61 said:


> My VP's Lincoln at the Torres Show this weekend


:thumbsup::h5:


----------



## godsgift (Dec 15, 2006)




----------



## stinking lincoln (Jul 17, 2010)

My95Fleety said:


>


What color is this ??


----------



## stinking lincoln (Jul 17, 2010)

Post pics of towncar setups!!


----------



## PRO77 (Mar 8, 2012)

stinking lincoln said:


> Post pics of towncar setups!!


----------



## mwherna (Nov 30, 2010)




----------



## P.E. PREZ (Feb 22, 2009)

T.T.T


----------



## SHOWTIME_916 (Apr 3, 2010)

Kingoftha661 said:


> THAT SHIT IS 2 SICK


thank you


----------



## townbizzness (Mar 25, 2010)




----------



## townbizzness (Mar 25, 2010)




----------



## Impressive '97 (Nov 30, 2011)

PRO77 said:


>


i like this :thumbsup: real clean.


----------



## P.E. PREZ (Feb 22, 2009)

T.T.T


----------



## P.E. PREZ (Feb 22, 2009)

stinking lincoln said:


> What color is this ??


x2


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

TTT. For the town cars. !!!


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)




----------



## DavidVFCC (Mar 19, 2011)

for sale $2000 with hydros no batterys for more info or pics text me at 760 699=1821


----------



## P.E. PREZ (Feb 22, 2009)

DavidVFCC said:


> View attachment 547652
> for sale $2000 with hydros no batterys for more info or pics text me at 760 699=1821


WUTT UP HOMIE UP FOR SALE AGAIN ?


----------



## DavidVFCC (Mar 19, 2011)

P.E. PREZ said:


> WUTT UP HOMIE UP FOR SALE AGAIN ?


yup trying to get a pad bro plus i have a cutty to the wifey wont let me keep 2 lolos :biggrin:!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

TTT.


----------



## special_k (Sep 18, 2011)

What the best recommended aftermarket muffler for a town car for sound, flow master? Cherry bomb? Glass packs? Magnaflow? I want somthing to sound raspy, but lowrider style. Was thinking 2 1/4 cat back with a glass pack.


----------



## Chucky-LL (Sep 26, 2012)




----------



## Chucky-LL (Sep 26, 2012)




----------



## Chucky-LL (Sep 26, 2012)




----------



## Chucky-LL (Sep 26, 2012)

LOLOWS TOWN CARS.NANOS COMING OUT HARD.


----------



## Chucky-LL (Sep 26, 2012)




----------



## R.O.VILLE (Dec 17, 2002)

HAVE 1998 LINCOLN TOWNCAR 
FOR SALE, or TRADE + CASH

http://chicago.craigslist.org/chc/ctd/3307256598.html


----------



## stinking lincoln (Jul 17, 2010)

Ttt


----------



## LINCOLN 818 (Apr 23, 2012)




----------



## Chucky-LL (Sep 26, 2012)




----------



## special_k (Sep 18, 2011)

special_k said:


> What the best recommended aftermarket muffler for a town car for sound, flow master? Cherry bomb? Glass packs? Magnaflow? I want somthing to sound raspy, but lowrider style. Was thinking 2 1/4 cat back with a glass pack.


Anyone have their thoughts or opinions.


----------



## LINCOLN 818 (Apr 23, 2012)

818


----------



## MONEY SIGNS 818 (Oct 2, 2012)

LINcOLN 818 said:


> 818


dam my boy that shit is off the floor not seeing much of that here ...


----------



## BIG BOPPER (Apr 21, 2010)




----------



## Chucky-LL (Sep 26, 2012)




----------



## Chucky-LL (Sep 26, 2012)




----------



## P.E. PREZ (Feb 22, 2009)

Chucky-LL said:


>


uffin::420::h5:


----------



## R.O.VILLE (Dec 17, 2002)

*HAVE 1998 LINCOLN TOWNCAR 
FOR SALE, or TRADE + CASH
CAR LOCATED IN CHICAGO

*http://chicago.craigslist.org/chc/ctd/3307256598.html​


----------



## phx rider (Aug 22, 2002)

godsgift said:


>





Chucky-LL said:


>


Damn this one is cold!!!!


----------



## DUKECITYCLASSICS (Mar 26, 2010)




----------



## CJAY (Jan 19, 2009)

A SNAP SHOT OF BOTH MY TOYS!


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~ (Aug 6, 2010)

CJAY said:


> View attachment 550050
> 
> 
> A SNAP SHOT OF BOTH MY TOYS!


Badass!! How u get them to stay on the ceiling? :drama:


----------



## CJAY (Jan 19, 2009)

~CAROL CITY~ said:


> Badass!! How u get them to stay on the ceiling? :drama:



LOL A NEW PISTON PUMP THAT AIN'T CAME OUT YET!!! Lol


----------



## CHI_TOWNZ_DUKE (Nov 1, 2007)




----------



## CHI_TOWNZ_DUKE (Nov 1, 2007)




----------



## CHI_TOWNZ_DUKE (Nov 1, 2007)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## pimpin405 (Mar 26, 2009)

my 97" linc doggNice rides.


----------



## pimpin405 (Mar 26, 2009)

View attachment 558072


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~ (Aug 6, 2010)

CJAY said:


> LOL A NEW PISTON PUMP THAT AIN'T CAME OUT YET!!! Lol


----------



## special_k (Sep 18, 2011)

I have a 97 lincon town car looking to put lifts in. What coils should I run, 3 tons up front? It's gonna be my weekend warrior. It's gonna have a 2 pump whammy set up with 4-6 batts. 
Any suggestions on battery's how many I should run just for 4 switches 2 pumps and what coils I should use for front and rears. Also can you hop with ball joint extenders, is it safe? 
I would aprecheate the help. Thanks!


----------



## BIG BOPPER (Apr 21, 2010)

pimpin405 said:


> View attachment 558067
> my 97" linc doggNice rides.


looks nice :thumbsup:


----------



## lowpro85 (Mar 11, 2006)

TTT



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## DUBB-C (Jun 4, 2010)




----------



## DUBB-C (Jun 4, 2010)

CHI_TOWNZ_DUKE said:


>



.:thumbsup:


----------



## Blvd Beast (Apr 14, 2011)

looking for a bigger spindle option to increase lockup for a 88 towncar..any ideas what works? cadi/caprice spindle?


----------



## ~SHOTTY~ (Sep 7, 2009)




----------



## DUBB-C (Jun 4, 2010)

~SHOTTY~ said:


>



nice


----------



## P.E. PREZ (Feb 22, 2009)

~SHOTTY~ said:


>


uffin::420::h5:


----------



## benz88 (Nov 23, 2007)

Anyone have a parts car or a spare passenger front moulding? I need the door one off a 92/93/94


----------



## shoez86 (Jul 15, 2004)

Anyone got a parts 1991-1994 TC I need the engine bay harness. Thanks in advance Joe


----------



## ~SHOTTY~ (Sep 7, 2009)




----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

~SHOTTY~ said:


>


That's a good looking car


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

What blue is that


----------



## ~SHOTTY~ (Sep 7, 2009)

BIG WHIT 64 said:


> What blue is that


Not sure, was painted by Vanderslice in about 07-08 then striped by Angelo last year.


----------



## ROB_LOU (Jul 12, 2012)

Anybody know who built a 91 towncar called Silverback. It was on a Truucha cover in 06 I believe. I want some pics and/info


----------



## ROB_LOU (Jul 12, 2012)

Mine :420:


----------



## LINCOLN_TONY (Nov 8, 2007)

What's up homies need some help bought a slip yoke from BM Gonna put on my 90 towncar I have adjustable upper n lower trailing arms running 16" cylinders does any one know how much to cut the drive shaft to put the slip on thanks


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

can some of you post detailed pics of rear lock up and layouts with what your running getting ready to change what i have please thanks


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

BIG BOPPER said:


>


http://stockton.craigslist.org/cto/3361922818.html


----------



## ~SHOTTY~ (Sep 7, 2009)




----------



## Up on3 (Mar 10, 2011)

ROB_LOU said:


> Anybody know who built a 91 towncar called Silverback. It was on a Truucha cover in 06 I believe. I want some pics and/info


U might want to go to the San Diego topic.. either ghetto fab or bottoms up built the Lincoln can't remember who..


----------



## Up on3 (Mar 10, 2011)

ROB_LOU said:


> Mine :420:


More pics of the town car.. does it have leather interior?


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

not happy with rear hight what should i do ????


----------



## ROB_LOU (Jul 12, 2012)

Up on3 said:


> More pics of the town car.. does it have leather interior?


The guy I bought it from says its not silverback but I've heard it is. Hate when cars get passed around because questions become hard to answer. But yea it has leather interior. Was gray but switched to black


----------



## ROB_LOU (Jul 12, 2012)

ROB_LOU said:


> The guy I bought it from says its not silverback but I've heard it is. Hate when cars get passed around because questions become hard to answer. But yea it has leather interior. Was gray but switched to black


----------



## ROB_LOU (Jul 12, 2012)




----------



## ROB_LOU (Jul 12, 2012)

lesstime said:


> View attachment 567144
> not happy with rear hight what should i do ????


Bigger cylinders, adjustable uppers, and slip yoke. Clean ride though


----------



## Up on3 (Mar 10, 2011)

ROB_LOU said:


>


Yea I know waynie's Lincoln had the cloth interior but its still clean though..


----------



## ROB_LOU (Jul 12, 2012)

Up on3 said:


> Yea I know waynie's Lincoln had the cloth interior but its still clean though..


Thanks. Gonna finish blacking it out after I get it rolling


----------



## Up on3 (Mar 10, 2011)

ROB_LOU said:


> Thanks. Gonna finish blacking it out after I get it rolling


Serious lock up.. Good luck on the build.


----------



## ROB_LOU (Jul 12, 2012)

Up on3 said:


> Serious lock up.. Good luck on the build.


:thumbsup:


----------



## memegcc (Apr 7, 2011)

Homies can someone help on this situation I have a Lincoln 95 I have my lower and upper arms extended. When I am ready to hop it bounce too much from the rear that makes my car not hop right I have to hit the switch lot of times in other for the right movement to hop right but I burned the motor fast. I already change the coils from the rear and still bounce, more air on the rear tires (65) still bounce and also I move chain to another position but still bounce. I use cylinders 18 all locked up and I have a black magic with ten batt the most that the the car hop is 45 but it won't keep more cause it bounce


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

memegcc said:


> Homies can someone help on this situation I have a Lincoln 95 I have my lower and upper arms extended. When I am ready to hop it bounce too much from the rear that makes my car not hop right I have to hit the switch lot of times in other for the right movement to hop right but I burned the motor fast. I already change the coils from the rear and still bounce, more air on the rear tires (65) still bounce and also I move chain to another position but still bounce. I use cylinders 18 all locked up and I have a black magic with ten batt the most that the the car hop is 45 but it won't keep more cause it bounce


That's interesting. Do you have any weight in your car?


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

lesstime said:


> View attachment 567144
> not happy with rear hight what should i do ????


Bigger cylinders. Adjustable top and bottom trailering arms and slip yoke.


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

~SHOTTY~ said:


>


Bad assss


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Just my clean to me street cruiser. Not a show car by any means


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

ElProfeJose said:


> Bigger cylinders. Adjustable top and bottom trailering arms and slip yoke.





ElProfeJose said:


> Just my clean to me street cruiser. Not a show car by any means


nice what you running in yours ?do you got a pic of lock up from the side and laid out ?


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

memegcc said:


> Homies can someone help on this situation I have a Lincoln 95 I have my lower and upper arms extended. When I am ready to hop it bounce too much from the rear that makes my car not hop right I have to hit the switch lot of times in other for the right movement to hop right but I burned the motor fast. I already change the coils from the rear and still bounce, more air on the rear tires (65) still bounce and also I move chain to another position but still bounce. I use cylinders 18 all locked up and I have a black magic with ten batt the most that the the car hop is 45 but it won't keep more cause it bounce


post some pics and vids please


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

lesstime said:


> nice what you running in yours ?do you got a pic of lock up from the side and laid out ?


I have 8 bats and 3 pumps. Not a hopper but nice three wheel.


----------



## memegcc (Apr 7, 2011)

lesstime said:


> post some pics and vids please


Ok this is a video befor I painted that how I want for Lincoln to hop but I don't now y is not letting it hop right 

http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=IttEkIiY7TU


----------



## memegcc (Apr 7, 2011)

And this now to much bouncing


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

memegcc said:


> And this now to much bouncing


drop the rrear down a tad does that help ? ,,, how bout timeing on the switch ?i knew a guy could not hit the switch for the life of hime on his car but hit it good on another guys car no problems??? ,,,,,
what you running for cylds in the rear along with set up i like the hight


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

ElProfeJose said:


> I have 8 bats and 3 pumps. Not a hopper but nice three wheel.


nice what size clyds you running?


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

View attachment 568163
this what mine looked like before i pulled it all out


----------



## singlepumphopper (Nov 17, 2011)

for sale 98-02 tc a arms fully wrapped ready for chrome. will have em done 100% complete..asking 200 shipped..pm me for more info


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

lesstime said:


> nice what size clyds you running?


10". I just got some adjustables. Gonna run 14 now.


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

memegcc said:


> Ok this is a video befor I painted that how I want for Lincoln to hop but I don't now y is not letting it hop right
> 
> http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=IttEkIiY7TU


I think your car needs a little weight. It's too loose in the ass end


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

singlepumphopper said:


> for sale 98-02 tc a arms fully wrapped ready for chrome. will have em done 100% complete..asking 200 shipped..pm me for more info


That's alot of work....they Look good though


----------



## singlepumphopper (Nov 17, 2011)

ElProfeJose said:


> That's alot of work....they Look good though


its offially the last set of Lincoln arms i do. Way too much work. All day to do 1 and part of the other one. And thanks homie


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

lol i hear you..........



singlepumphopper said:


> its offially the last set of Lincoln arms i do. Way too much work. All day to do 1 and part of the other one. And thanks homie


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

here is a couple of videaos that i have on my car nothing great just iphone recorded


----------



## memegcc (Apr 7, 2011)

lesstime said:


> drop the rrear down a tad does that help ? ,,, how bout timeing on the switch ?i knew a guy could not hit the switch for the life of hime on his car but hit it good on another guys car no problems??? ,,,,,
> what you running for cylds in the rear along with set up i like the hight


Cylinder 18"


----------



## JIMMIE_619_RIGG (Apr 15, 2010)

~SHOTTY~ said:


>


^^PAUL WALL'S LINCOLN DEFINITELY ONE OF MY FAVORITES!!!!!!!! I HAD AN OPPORTUNITY TO MEET PAUL WALL, PETE, BRIAN AND ALOT OF THE GOODTIMES NEW MEXICO CHAPTER AND LA AND SGV CHAPTERS !!! GOOD PEOPLE I HAD A GOOD TIME IN CIRCUS CIRCUS IN LAS VEGAS WIT YALL!!!!

-GAME OVER


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

JIMMIE_619_RIGG said:


> ^^PAUL WALL'S LINCOLN DEFINITELY ONE OF MY FAVORITES!!!!!!!! I HAD AN OPPORTUNITY TO MEET PAUL WALL, PETE, BRIAN AND ALOT OF THE GOODTIMES NEW MEXICO CHAPTER AND LA AND SGV CHAPTERS !!! GOOD PEOPLE I HAD A GOOD TIME IN CIRCUS CIRCUS IN LAS VEGAS WIT YALL!!!!
> 
> -GAME OVER


GT UP thats how we do it  think i might have met you also not sure lots of names and chats that weekend


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

TTT.


----------



## singlepumphopper (Nov 17, 2011)

still for sale 200 shipped


----------



## stinking lincoln (Jul 17, 2010)

lesstime said:


> GT UP thats how we do it  think i might have met you also not sure lots of names and chats that weekend


:thumbsup:


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

dropped all the way


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

TTT for our cars!!!!


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

got my metal for wraping the frame


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

lesstime said:


> got my metal for wraping the frame


Pics homie....


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

soon i have it at work so i can use the plas to cut it i started making templets for kick up areas hope to have them cut and welded on soon pics as i work on it for sure


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

TTT.


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

TTT


----------



## TRUNKWORKS (Dec 23, 2008)

lesstime said:


> View attachment 569437
> dropped all the way


THAT MY BOYS OLD LINCOLN...LOOKIN GOOD


----------



## tdaddysd (Jul 13, 2010)

lesstime said:


> View attachment 569437
> dropped all the way


*looks GOOD home boy...*


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

TRUNKWORKS said:


> THAT MY BOYS OLD LINCOLN...LOOKIN GOOD


yep lary's old tc it wont look the same after this next spring big make over coming 



tdaddysd said:


> *looks GOOD home boy...*


 thanks bro GT UP


----------



## BIG L.A (Sep 22, 2006)

Yea i miss my baby bought her in florida trailerd to cali then shipped to idaho that was the best car i ever owned never let me down i had nothin but garbage after her lol


----------



## TRUNKWORKS (Dec 23, 2008)

BIG L.A said:


> Yea i miss my baby bought her in florida trailerd to cali then shipped to idaho that was the best car i ever owned never let me down i had nothin but garbage after her lol


LOL...THE ONE THAT GOT AWAY


----------



## P.E. PREZ (Feb 22, 2009)

_HAPPY THANKSGIVING TO ALL MY TOWNCAR BROTHAS._


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

P.E. PREZ said:


> _HAPPY THANKSGIVING TO ALL MY TOWNCAR BROTHAS._


Thanks player. TTT


----------



## El Eazy-e (May 22, 2010)




----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

BIG L.A said:


> Yea i miss my baby bought her in florida trailerd to cali then shipped to idaho that was the best car i ever owned never let me down i had nothin but garbage after her lol


lol she a trooper on the roads looks are bout to change cash talk if you want here back before i do anything


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Bump


----------



## My95Fleety (Jul 24, 2007)




----------



## My95Fleety (Jul 24, 2007)




----------



## My95Fleety (Jul 24, 2007)




----------



## My95Fleety (Jul 24, 2007)




----------



## Havocg12 (Jul 17, 2012)

View attachment 571844
any info on this ride?
View attachment 571846


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Lots of nice rides here.


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Happy thanks giving to all my fellow towncar riders and be safe out there!!


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

TTT.


----------



## H-town Flip (Oct 16, 2009)

Joining the Town Car Family  pics soon


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

H-town Flip said:


> Joining the Town Car Family  pics soon


Welcome player


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

TTT.


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)




----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Getting ready.


----------



## green machine (Mar 20, 2008)

:inout:


----------



## H-town Flip (Oct 16, 2009)

ElProfeJose said:


> Welcome player


----------



## benz88 (Nov 23, 2007)

Guys I need help. I need a Passenger front Door molding off a 91-94. Anyone know of one or have one kicking around? My cars in paint and mine snapped.


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

benz88 said:


> Guys I need help. I need a Passenger front Door molding off a 91-94. Anyone know of one or have one kicking around? My cars in paint and mine snapped.


Hmmmmmm. Try the local junk yard bro?


----------



## H-town Flip (Oct 16, 2009)

Almost back together


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Bump.


----------



## benz88 (Nov 23, 2007)

ElProfeJose said:


> Hmmmmmm. Try the local junk yard bro?


Yeah I've been checking for months, towncars only last a couple days in the yard if that.


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

benz88 said:


> Yeah I've been checking for months, towncars only last a couple days in the yard if that.


No shit huh......hmmmmm what state are you in?


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

ElProfeJose said:


> No shit huh......hmmmmm what state are you in?


u got any links to pictures of that 4 door cutty in ur avi?


----------



## benz88 (Nov 23, 2007)

ElProfeJose said:


> No shit huh......hmmmmm what state are you in?


im in Canada just above North Dakota/Minnesota. I actually found one today at the junkyard. They had a couple doors laying around


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

86 Limited said:


> u got any links to pictures of that 4 door cutty in ur avi?


Simon. Here you go. I want to get rid of it. It's a nice solid car.


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

benz88 said:


> im in Canada just above North Dakota/Minnesota. I actually found one today at the junkyard. They had a couple doors laying around


Right on player. Good job!!


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

That cutty is my daylie it's a trooper. Look at this shit. This was a couple of days ago. 









Yup that's a Christmas tree in the roof.


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

I love my Lincoln. But my cutty is a trooper. The only reason I like it is cause it's a 4 door. Lol !!


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Does any one have those chome peices that go around the rear of the bottom roof for the eng top???? I want to wrap my top with canvas but I need those chrome peices


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

Wats the price on it


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Born 2 Die said:


> Wats the price on it


My cutty I put it up for $3500. But cash money talks you know


----------



## GT 702 RIDER (Sep 15, 2011)

TTT


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Late pm bump


----------



## H-town Flip (Oct 16, 2009)

Early evening bump


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Any new pics??


----------



## H-town Flip (Oct 16, 2009)

No, hope to get it back this week. Then after that throw my D's on. I'll chunk another pic after that


----------



## ChocolateThriller (Feb 16, 2006)

H-town Flip said:


> No, hope to get it back this week. Then after that throw my D's on. I'll chunk another pic after that


:thumbsup:


----------



## H-town Flip (Oct 16, 2009)

:yes:


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

TTT


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Bump. Pic time


----------



## BIG L.A (Sep 22, 2006)

lesstime said:


> lol she a trooper on the roads looks are bout to change cash talk if you want here back before i do anything


nah homie have fun wit her im huntin for an impala project now


----------



## BIG BOPPER (Apr 21, 2010)

TTT


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

TTT.


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

I'm gonna post some pictures of my car.


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

TTT.


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

I just put in my slip on my TC does anyone know how to drill a hole or keep the front of the drive shaft from moving so the new slip part goes in and out. Because right now the front part moves and pulls out of the tranny. My cutty has a bolt thru the front part but on the TC looks like there is no room for that. Any ideas??? Pm me please


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

This is the part that keeps on slipping out 














This is the rear that should be slipping out 












BTW GOT IT DONE AT CENTRAL DRIVE SHAFT IN THE CITY OF VERNON


----------



## shystie69 (Feb 9, 2009)

ElProfeJose said:


> This is the part that keeps on slipping out
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nice :thumbsup:


----------



## brn2hop (May 13, 2009)

ElProfeJose said:


> I just put in my slip on my TC does anyone know how to drill a hole or keep the front of the drive shaft from moving so the new slip part goes in and out. Because right now the front part moves and pulls out of the tranny. My cutty has a bolt thru the front part but on the TC looks like there is no room for that. Any ideas??? Pm me please


WAT I DID ON MY REGAL IS, I WELDED A NUT AT THE END OF THE TRANNY TAIL AN DRILLED A HOLE TROUGH THE DRIVELINE THEN JUST PUT A BOLT THROUGH IT WORKS GOOD ...........


----------



## baldylatino (Sep 5, 2011)

Good pics!


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

brn2hop said:


> WAT I DID ON MY REGAL IS, I WELDED A NUT AT THE END OF THE TRANNY TAIL AN DRILLED A HOLE TROUGH THE DRIVELINE THEN JUST PUT A BOLT THROUGH IT WORKS GOOD ...........
> View attachment 578557
> View attachment 578558


Orale. I see the weld is so that the nut doesn't come loose huh!! Now I get it. My cutty has the same thing. I bought it that way.


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

TTT.


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

ElProfeJose said:


> TTT.


Bump. Gonna pick it up today.


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Bump


----------



## godsgift (Dec 15, 2006)




----------



## shystie69 (Feb 9, 2009)

godsgift said:


>



oh shit thas was up bRO :nicoderm:


----------



## Impressive '97 (Nov 30, 2011)

These are both my town cars my 97 is down for a makeover coming back out summer 2013. :biggrin: so while that ones down I gotta keep Rollin so the 99 is my street ride.


----------



## Impressive '97 (Nov 30, 2011)




----------



## ROB_LOU (Jul 12, 2012)

76 towncar, $3600 obo, 460 engine, 103k miles, clean title, all original but paint, any pics or details hit me up 314-497-6289


----------



## H-town Flip (Oct 16, 2009)




----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Impressive '97 said:


>


Nice whipps player. I want a new body like yours.


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

godsgift said:


>


Hey player. Can you post more pics of your car I want to see the top. I want to throw one on mine. I just don't know if I should go with one like yours or one on all the pillars.


----------



## Impressive '97 (Nov 30, 2011)

ElProfeJose said:


> Nice whipps player. I want a new body like yours.


Thanks homie. The bubbles are nice I've always wanted one but I love my '97 more got more invested in the 97 and upgrades coming soon on it :biggrin:


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Impressive '97 said:


> Thanks homie. The bubbles are nice I've always wanted one but I love my '97 more got more invested in the 97 and upgrades coming soon on it :biggrin:


I have a 91 but I also want a bubble. Lol


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Fleetwood Rider said:


>


That's. a clean ass whipp player


----------



## Impressive '97 (Nov 30, 2011)

ElProfeJose said:


> I have a 91 but I also want a bubble. Lol


Yeah man they ride pretty smooth too :biggrin:


----------



## JIMMIE_619_RIGG (Apr 15, 2010)

BOUTA HIT THE STREETS IN LESS THAN 4 DAYS!!


----------



## JIMMIE_619_RIGG (Apr 15, 2010)




----------



## JIMMIE_619_RIGG (Apr 15, 2010)




----------



## BIG L.A (Sep 22, 2006)

Picked this up last weekend 87k miles 99 executive


----------



## BIG L.A (Sep 22, 2006)

air ride is busted and that dent on the quarter and door grill is busted but i started buyin my 03 front parts inside have 1 rip runs perfect a/c heat works radio works speakers not busted taggs expired paid 1600


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

BIG L.A said:


> air ride is busted and that dent on the quarter and door grill is busted but i started buyin my 03 front parts inside have 1 rip runs perfect a/c heat works radio works speakers not busted taggs expired paid 1600


Not bad at all


----------



## BIG BOPPER (Apr 21, 2010)

JIMMIE_619_RIGG said:


> View attachment 582085


niceeeeeeeeee :thumbsup:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Nice pics cutty


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

ElProfeJose said:


> Nice pics cutty



thanx


----------



## JIMMIE_619_RIGG (Apr 15, 2010)

BIG BOPPER said:


> niceeeeeeeeee :thumbsup:


Thanks g!! :h5:


----------



## H-town Flip (Oct 16, 2009)

81cutty said:


>


:wow:


----------



## Chucky-LL (Sep 26, 2012)




----------



## Chucky-LL (Sep 26, 2012)

*BIG NANO IS COMING STRONG FOR THE HATTERS REP 818 LOLOWS CC*


----------



## brn2hop (May 13, 2009)

SOME GOODTIMES:yes:


----------



## lastdon (Feb 18, 2012)

*my 97 lincoln*

Ready to cruz 85 percent finished


----------



## lastdon (Feb 18, 2012)

That shit is clean homie


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

TTT.


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life (Mar 16, 2005)

with all these clean ass t/c being juiced, i know sopme1 gotta have thier old stock air bags for the rear. i have a 94 that i got from my grand father. im just rollin it stock with 72 spoke d's as i have too much going on with another project right now. 

hit me up if any1 has any in good working order. thanks


----------



## lastdon (Feb 18, 2012)

Just put some stock coils from front youll be fine homie


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Nice pics. Thanks for Sharing them


----------



## Augie.Majestics (Nov 26, 2012)




----------



## valdezRC86 (Jul 17, 2009)

My lincoln here in Dallas Tx repping Royal Classics Car Club


----------



## starquest52 (Nov 12, 2012)

81cutty said:


>


Love the town cars


----------



## LiL Steven$YG (Jun 10, 2010)

Augie.Majestics said:


> View attachment 584605
> View attachment 584606
> View attachment 584607


All day!! looking good. :thumbsup:


----------



## LiL Steven$YG (Jun 10, 2010)

I got a 92, and I need the clips for the molding(trim) that goes down the side of the car. I just need the clips that attach the small moldings, on the front fenders, and rear quarter panels. called the dealership, they are discontinued. I know they make a set of tools to pop the moldings on and off easier. anyone know were I can get clips?? or know of a place that makes a tool kit to remove moldings, so I can get the clips from the yard without breaking them all apart?? thanks in advance homies


----------



## H-town Flip (Oct 16, 2009)

Got some bullshit ass wheels on, but getting ready to lift it


----------



## cruisethewhip (Feb 14, 2011)

LiL Steven$YG said:


> I got a 92, and I need the clips for the molding(trim) that goes down the side of the car. I just need the clips that attach the small moldings, on the front fenders, and rear quarter panels. called the dealership, they are discontinued. I know they make a set of tools to pop the moldings on and off easier. anyone know were I can get clips?? or know of a place that makes a tool kit to remove moldings, so I can get the clips from the yard without breaking them all apart?? thanks in advance homies


X2 let me know if you ever do run across that tool please. or does anybody know what its called?


----------



## BIG BOPPER (Apr 21, 2010)

LiL Steven$YG said:


> I got a 92, and I need the clips for the molding(trim) that goes down the side of the car. I just need the clips that attach the small moldings, on the front fenders, and rear quarter panels. called the dealership, they are discontinued. I know they make a set of tools to pop the moldings on and off easier. anyone know were I can get clips?? or know of a place that makes a tool kit to remove moldings, so I can get the clips from the yard without breaking them all apart?? thanks in advance homies <img src="http://www.layitlow.com/forums/images/smilies/biggrin.gif" border="0" alt="" title="Big Grin" smilieid="3" class="inlineimg">


have you checked out this place www.towncarparts.com


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

JIMMIE_619_RIGG said:


> View attachment 582087


got any pics of it done now looks cool from what i can see


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

81cutty said:


>


i can see my sexy ass in the background:roflmao:


----------



## LiL Steven$YG (Jun 10, 2010)

BIG BOPPER said:


> have you checked out this place www.towncarparts.com[/QUOTE
> thanks homie!! going to call this place up and see what I can find.


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)




----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

thats a badd pic


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

OLDSKOOLWAYS said:


>


TTT


----------



## BIG BOPPER (Apr 21, 2010)

LiL Steven$YG said:


> BIG BOPPER said:
> 
> 
> > have you checked out this place www.towncarparts.com[/QUOTE
> ...


----------



## green machine (Mar 20, 2008)

OLDSKOOLWAYS said:


>





TTT


----------



## shystie69 (Feb 9, 2009)

for sale $2800 obo


----------



## SMOOTH STYLE (Dec 9, 2010)

OLDSKOOLWAYS said:


>


now thats awesome picture!:thumbsup: i would get it printed and frame it..


----------



## singlepumphopper (Nov 17, 2011)

90-97 tc chrome engraves pillars brand new. 175 shipped pm me if interested or will trade for some hydro goodies...


----------



## STEP UR GAME UP (Sep 12, 2007)

Wht are thoughs were do thy go


----------



## kbron82 (Mar 2, 2011)




----------



## CADILLAC 83 BROUGHAM (Mar 7, 2012)

JIMMIE_619_RIGG said:


> View attachment 582087


bad ass clean tc :thumbsup:


----------



## H-town Flip (Oct 16, 2009)

A few pics! Just anxious already, want to ROll low and slow:biggrin:


----------



## H-town Flip (Oct 16, 2009)

Fuck, sorry about the upside down pics. Bullshit


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Bump.


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

TTT.


----------



## shystie69 (Feb 9, 2009)

H-town Flip said:


> A few pics! Just anxious already, want to ROll low and slow:biggrin:
> View attachment 587397
> 
> View attachment 587403
> ...


:nicoderm:


----------



## Stickz (Aug 2, 2005)

@pimpin405

Oklahoma City rider


----------



## Up on3 (Mar 10, 2011)

Stickz said:


> @pimpin405
> 
> Oklahoma City rider


I like this one!!


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

That's clean!! 



Stickz said:


> @pimpin405
> 
> Oklahoma City rider


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

HAPPY NEW YEARS TOWNCAR BROTHERS!!!!


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Bump.


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

is anyone running the bumpstop on the lower control arm or could I just ditch it?


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

DeeLoc said:


> is anyone running the bumpstop on the lower control arm or could I just ditch it?


For the spring??


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

I got the arrow pointing to it


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

DeeLoc said:


> View attachment 588910
> 
> 
> I got the arrow pointing to it


I would just leave them on unless you want to chrome the lower a arms or arms or your gonna paint them. ...... I have them on my whipp.


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Look even after I broke my shit last year


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

ElProfeJose said:


> I would just leave them on unless you want to chrome the lower a arms or arms or your gonna paint them. ...... I have them on my whipp.


I gotta figure out how to put them in then, as I want to chrome my arms, but I got them reinforced already. The stops are on there, but from what I read, there's a bolt that it threads to, and I got no way to get to it


----------



## stinking lincoln (Jul 17, 2010)

DeeLoc said:


> View attachment 588910
> 
> 
> I got the arrow pointing to it


Why you running that sway bar?


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

stinking lincoln said:


> Why you running that sway bar?


that's not mine, just a pic I had taken of another TC to see how they did their suspension.

My swaybar link is tearing off anyways on the passenger side, so trust me it will go in the scrap pile


----------



## stinking lincoln (Jul 17, 2010)

DeeLoc said:


> that's not mine, just a pic I had taken of another TC to see how they did their suspension.
> 
> My swaybar link is tearing off anyways on the passenger side, so trust me it will go in the scrap pile


:thumbsup: and I don't run the bump stops either....and I took off front and rear away bars and she still runs 85 90 down the highway with no problem  and she bangs a good 38 40"s Not bad for 1/2 single pump with 72 volts


----------



## H-town Flip (Oct 16, 2009)

Stickz said:


> @pimpin405
> 
> Oklahoma City rider


Clean TC


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)




----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

TTT


----------



## Mr.hopper65 (Nov 6, 2012)

in memory of big mike from independent R.I.P big mike


----------



## lastdon (Feb 18, 2012)

It wont let me post a pic wtf


----------



## shystie69 (Feb 9, 2009)

lastdon said:


> It wont let me post a pic wtf


i usually do it through photo bucket


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

shystie69 said:


> i usually do it through photo bucket


X2


----------



## stinking lincoln (Jul 17, 2010)

Mr.hopper65 said:


> in memory of big mike from independent R.I.P big mike


:angel:


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

TTT for the towncars


----------



## lastdon (Feb 18, 2012)

Hittin the streets


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

lastdon said:


> Hittin the streets
> View attachment 591464
> View attachment 591464


Nice!!!!


----------



## lastdon (Feb 18, 2012)

Ty bro getting ready for chroming out rear end front is done


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

lastdon said:


> Ty bro getting ready for chroming out rear end front is done


Orale. I need to pinstripe mine and some other things I have in mind.


----------



## singlepumphopper (Nov 17, 2011)

still got these for grabs. Fit 90-97 towncars. 175 shipped or trade for hydro goodies. Pm me offers or trades (8 piece pillars)


----------



## lastdon (Feb 18, 2012)

What are they


----------



## phx rider (Aug 22, 2002)

lastdon said:


> What are they


 X2


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

lastdon said:


> What are they


Are they for iutside?? The pillars?


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

I would like to buy the chrome pieces that go on the end of the canvas top......


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Bump


----------



## mr gonzalez (Nov 12, 2008)

:thumbsup: and I don't run the bump stops either....and I took off front and rear away bars and she still runs 85 90 down the highway with no problem :biggrin: and she bangs a good 38 40"s Not bad for 1/2 single pump with 72 volts. ..... 

u said u took off the front sway bar and bac one two .?????


----------



## stinking lincoln (Jul 17, 2010)

mr gonzalez said:


> :thumbsup: and I don't run the bump stops either....and I took off front and rear away bars and she still runs 85 90 down the highway with no problem :biggrin: and she bangs a good 38 40"s Not bad for 1/2 single pump with 72 volts. .....
> 
> u said u took off the front sway bar and bac one two .?????


Yeah.....the back one cuts out on three wheel hieght....I had left it hooked up and after a few dip sessions I noticed the bushings were tearing any way...an once removed she leans right over when three wheelin before I took it off I had to really whip it to lift up in three


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

I am putting some 16" cylinders in the back of my TC. It already gets up with 12" Gives me a good solid 53" to the top of the trunk.


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

stinking lincoln said:


> Yeah.....the back one cuts out on three wheel hieght....I had left it hooked up and after a few dip sessions I noticed the bushings were tearing any way...an once removed she leans right over when three wheelin before I took it off I had to really whip it to lift up in three


Take some pics player. Lets see what the rear sway bar looks like.


----------



## stinking lincoln (Jul 17, 2010)

ElProfeJose said:


> Take some pics player. Lets see what the rear sway bar looks like.


Here is no rear away bar homie


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

stinking lincoln said:


> Here is no rear away bar homie


no pic came thru


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

stinking lincoln said:


> Here is no rear away bar homie


ahhhh you ment there is no rear sway bar. My bad. Lol. So what did you take off the rear to make it three better?


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Bump. TTT


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Good morning TC


----------



## stinking lincoln (Jul 17, 2010)




----------



## mr gonzalez (Nov 12, 2008)

but the does it handle better or the same, ,,and u said u took front and bac k.


----------



## stinking lincoln (Jul 17, 2010)

With no front or back sway bar I drive her 80 85 on interstate with no problem


----------



## BIG BOPPER (Apr 21, 2010)

ElProfeJose said:


> I am putting some 16" cylinders in the back of my TC. It already gets up with 12" Gives me a good solid 53" to the top of the trunk.


:thumbsup:


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

stinking lincoln said:


>


Bad ass pic bro. I wish someone would take a pic of me like that. Lol


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

I'm going 18" fuck it!!! Yolo!!!! 



ElProfeJose said:


> I am putting some 16" cylinders in the back of my TC. It already gets up with 12" Gives me a good solid 53" to the top of the trunk.


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Anyone have any parts for sale?? I have a booty kit but don't really know how I'm gonna hang it???


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

TTT. Good morning bump.


----------



## stinking lincoln (Jul 17, 2010)




----------



## mr gonzalez (Nov 12, 2008)

c hido!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!homie


----------



## J RAIDER (Feb 23, 2010)




----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)




----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)




----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

spikekid999 said:


>


O shit. That's bad ass. Show some pictures of the progress.


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

OLDSKOOLWAYS said:


>


Bad assssssss I want one like that!!!


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

TTT.


----------



## JIMMIE_619_RIGG (Apr 15, 2010)

CE 707 said:


> got any pics of it done now looks cool from what i can see


 image.jpg (47.2 KB) image.jpg (149.3 KB) image.jpg (228.0 KB) image.jpg (223.9 KB) image.jpg (212.9 KB) image.jpg (247.1 KB) image.jpg (209.0 KB) image.jpg (199.9 KB) image.jpg (68.0 KB) image.jpg (205.1 KB)


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

JIMMIE_619_RIGG said:


> image.jpg (47.2 KB) image.jpg (149.3 KB) image.jpg (228.0 KB) image.jpg (223.9 KB) image.jpg (212.9 KB) image.jpg (247.1 KB) image.jpg (209.0 KB) image.jpg (199.9 KB) image.jpg (68.0 KB) image.jpg (205.1 KB)


Nice whippp


----------



## JIMMIE_619_RIGG (Apr 15, 2010)

ElProfeJose said:


> Nice whippp


THANKS G! Just tryin to keep up out here.


----------



## CJAY (Jan 19, 2009)

JIMMIE_619_RIGG said:


> image.jpg (47.2 KB) image.jpg (149.3 KB) image.jpg (228.0 KB) image.jpg (223.9 KB) image.jpg (212.9 KB) image.jpg (247.1 KB) image.jpg (209.0 KB) image.jpg (199.9 KB) image.jpg (68.0 KB) image.jpg (205.1 KB)



LOOKING GOOD JIMMIE! TTT!!!


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

TTT.


----------



## tdaddysd (Jul 13, 2010)

does anyone have some rear backing plates for a 99 town car


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

tdaddysd said:


> does anyone have some rear backing plates for a 99 town car


what part?


----------



## special_k (Sep 18, 2011)

Looking for a chrome set of mirrors for my 97 tc


----------



## devils caddy (Sep 2, 2006)




----------



## Yogi (Mar 29, 2011)

ttt


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)




----------



## Yogi (Mar 29, 2011)

spikekid999 said:


>


Tell bob I said wat up y'all still holding it down up there can't wait to check this one out


----------



## H-town Flip (Oct 16, 2009)




----------



## lastdon (Feb 18, 2012)

Whats up jimmie GAME OVER CC LAS VEGAS


----------



## lastdon (Feb 18, 2012)

Whats up jimmie GAME OVER CC LAS VEGAS


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

Yogi said:


> Tell bob I said wat up y'all still holding it down up there can't wait to check this one out


we down in west texas foo.


----------



## brn2hop (May 13, 2009)




----------



## UNIQUE JR (Sep 12, 2011)

whats up yall i have a 98 towncar i have these white springs an when i hop the car it slames the ground by the fourth hit of the switch what is the best size spring to use


----------



## H-town Flip (Oct 16, 2009)

4ton


----------



## Yogi (Mar 29, 2011)

spikekid999 said:


> we down in west texas foo.


When y'all coming up??


----------



## Impressive '97 (Nov 30, 2011)

brn2hop said:


> View attachment 597496


Real nice :thumbsup:


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

OLDSKOOLWAYS said:


>


 bad ass car the leafing on the frame throws it off


----------



## JIMMIE_619_RIGG (Apr 15, 2010)

I have 4.5. Ton and it will still bottom out if u don't catch it right 
GAMEOVER!! SD


----------



## JIMMIE_619_RIGG (Apr 15, 2010)

CJAY said:


> LOOKING GOOD JIMMIE! TTT!!!


FA SHO THANKS G!!! U KNO HOW WE DOIN IT OUT HERE!! 

GAMEOVER FROM THE BOTTUM TO THE TOP!!!


----------



## JIMMIE_619_RIGG (Apr 15, 2010)

lastdon said:


> View attachment 597151
> Whats up jimmie GAME OVER CC LAS VEGAS


I SEE U OUT THERE G!! LOOKIN CLEAN TOO! 

GAMEOVER


----------



## LOWLOW MIKE (Apr 2, 2010)

Jus a couple pics of my lincolns ive owned


----------



## LOWLOW MIKE (Apr 2, 2010)

My current lincoln now doing what it do GAMEOVER C.C.


----------



## tdaddysd (Jul 13, 2010)

*hittin them street real soon...*


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

tdaddysd said:


> View attachment 598824
> View attachment 598825
> View attachment 598827
> 
> *hittin them street real soon...*


GT UP


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

brn2hop said:


> View attachment 597496


GT UP


----------



## lastdon (Feb 18, 2012)

Ty Jimmie and to mike sorry bro thought you were my homie but repin the Vegas area GameOver CC


----------



## stinking lincoln (Jul 17, 2010)




----------



## tdaddysd (Jul 13, 2010)

stinking lincoln said:


>


*nice pix...*


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

LOWLOW MIKE said:


> My current lincoln now doing what it do GAMEOVER C.C.


thats whats up


----------



## H-town Flip (Oct 16, 2009)

Hydros almost ready


----------



## lastdon (Feb 18, 2012)

Yo mike nice hopper hit me up


----------



## Yogi (Mar 29, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## andrea_abel143 (Jul 28, 2008)

can I put a engine compressor inside of a 95 Lincoln Town Car


----------



## stinking lincoln (Jul 17, 2010)

andrea_abel143 said:


> can I put a engine compressor inside of a 95 Lincoln Town Car


What do you mean :dunno:


----------



## CJAY (Jan 19, 2009)

TTT


----------



## special_k (Sep 18, 2011)

dose anyone know where i can find the lower plastic on a 97 town car rear bumper.


----------



## Long Beach Edition (Oct 25, 2003)

Any pictures of custom boxes beneath the rear deck?


----------



## Long Beach Edition (Oct 25, 2003)

Bump


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

On average how long it take to do a front clip swap 90-94to95-97?? Do i need tochange any wiring for lights ???
header panel and bumper is what i ment by clip


----------



## shystie69 (Feb 9, 2009)

ttt


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

Remove and swap two header panels and bumper


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

Took me 5.5hours every thing fit easy swap


----------



## shystie69 (Feb 9, 2009)

lesstime said:


> Took me 5.5hours every thing fit easy swap


NO REGRETS :thumbsup:


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

None bro very happy was stressed out was not sure if it was a easy swap or not


----------



## H-town Flip (Oct 16, 2009)

Just trying to work out the bugs from the frame swap... Almost ready to hit the streets though!


----------



## shystie69 (Feb 9, 2009)

H-town Flip said:


> Just trying to work out the bugs from the frame swap... Almost ready to hit the streets though!
> View attachment 611128
> 
> View attachment 611129


looking good


----------



## H-town Flip (Oct 16, 2009)

shystie69 said:


> looking good


Thanks bRO! Hope to get it bac today...


----------



## alex75 (Jan 20, 2005)

lesstime said:


> On average how long it take to do a front clip swap 90-94to95-97??


it takes lesstime than you think:rimshot:


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

alex75 said:


> it takes lesstime than you think:rimshot:


Hahhah nice


----------



## H-town Flip (Oct 16, 2009)




----------



## stinking lincoln (Jul 17, 2010)




----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

29°out getting window put in


----------



## stinking lincoln (Jul 17, 2010)

lesstime said:


> 29°out getting window put in


:thumbsup:


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

Went and got all stuff for stereo need to get some wood and start on that


----------



## shoez86 (Jul 15, 2004)

Got some body and engine parts from a 1991 TC if anyone needs. Joe


----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)

I got a 92 towncar...lately it doesnt wanna start here and there...I check fuel pressure and its good and changed out the fuel filter and put a new fuel pump relay in...anybody have this problem before or know what might be goin on? Any info is coo...thanks tc riderz


----------



## special_k (Sep 18, 2011)

shoez86 said:


> Got some body and engine parts from a 1991 TC if anyone needs. Joe


Looking for the lower plastic piece for the rear bumper


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

Before


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

During


----------



## Impressive '97 (Nov 30, 2011)

JIMMIE_619_RIGG said:


> I have 4.5. Ton and it will still bottom out if u don't catch it right
> GAMEOVER!! SD


Nice vid


----------



## NvSmonte (Aug 28, 2008)

Any body have problems running 13's on there 90-94 towncars thinking about putting some on my ride just need to know if there are any problems I might encounter


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

lesstime
stinking lincoln:wave:


----------



## LINCOLN_TONY (Nov 8, 2007)

Anyone know we're I can get side door moldings for a 90 tc the ones that run along side the body there like aluminum with a rubber insert pc in the middle Ben looking all over caint find any if anyone know please post up thanks


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

LINCOLN_TONY said:


> Anyone know we're I can get side door moldings for a 90 tc the ones that run along side the body there like aluminum with a rubber insert pc in the middle Ben looking all over caint find any if anyone know please post up thanks


 local junk yards?i know the one by me has about 6 cars 90-94


----------



## H-town Flip (Oct 16, 2009)




----------



## shystie69 (Feb 9, 2009)

LINCOLN_TONY said:


> Anyone know we're I can get side door moldings for a 90 tc the ones that run along side the body there like aluminum with a rubber insert pc in the middle Ben looking all over caint find any if anyone know please post up thanks


just threw some away frm a 93 :twak:


----------



## H-town Flip (Oct 16, 2009)

TTT


----------



## Yogi (Mar 29, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## shystie69 (Feb 9, 2009)

H-town Flip said:


> View attachment 615168


finally hit the streets


----------



## BIG BOPPER (Apr 21, 2010)

LINCOLN_TONY said:


> Anyone know we're I can get side door moldings for a 90 tc the ones that run along side the body there like aluminum with a rubber insert pc in the middle Ben looking all over caint find any if anyone know please post up thanks


try here www.towncarparts.com


----------



## H-town Flip (Oct 16, 2009)

shystie69 said:


> finally hit the streets


:h5:


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

keola808 said:


> I got a 92 towncar...lately it doesnt wanna start here and there...I check fuel pressure and its good and changed out the fuel filter and put a new fuel pump relay in...anybody have this problem before or know what might be goin on? Any info is coo...thanks tc riderz


idle air control valve


----------



## tdaddysd (Jul 13, 2010)

lesstime said:


> lesstime
> stinking lincoln:wave:


*whats up GT :wave:*


----------



## stinking lincoln (Jul 17, 2010)

tdaddysd said:


> *whats up GT :wave:*


:h5:


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

Sup GT still waiting on parts


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

ttt pics soon


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

few pics


----------



## lo lo (Mar 31, 2007)




----------



## lo lo (Mar 31, 2007)




----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## shystie69 (Feb 9, 2009)

CE 707 said:


>


THIS ONE GANGSTA AS FK :nicoderm:


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

CE 707 said:


>


You just pick this up?


----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)

DeeLoc said:


> idle air control valve


Mahalos dee...imma check dat out

Been awhile since I came on hea...How u been braddah?


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

Almost


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

lesstime said:


> Almost


 :thumbsup:


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

lesstime said:


> You just pick this up?


hno:


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

Baller


----------



## Up on3 (Mar 10, 2011)

lo lo said:


> View attachment 619498
> View attachment 619499
> View attachment 619500
> View attachment 619501


I'm sorry bro but your frame reinforcement looks like shit..


----------



## shystie69 (Feb 9, 2009)

Up on3 said:


> I'm sorry bro but your frame reinforcement looks like shit..


:inout:


----------



## Up on3 (Mar 10, 2011)

shystie69 said:


> :inout:


LOL.. looks like they was trying to put a puzzle together on that outside frame rail..


----------



## stinking lincoln (Jul 17, 2010)

:drama:


----------



## SERVIN_ANY1 (Dec 31, 2010)

Just picked this up 91 on 14s till I cut it and get another daliy


----------



## P.E. PREZ (Feb 22, 2009)

SERVIN_ANY1 said:


> View attachment 620922
> View attachment 620924
> View attachment 620923
> 
> Just picked this up 91 on 14s till I cut it and get another daliy


:h5:


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

Looking good


----------



## SERVIN_ANY1 (Dec 31, 2010)

P.E. PREZ said:


> :h5:


:thumbsup:


----------



## lowrider 4 life (Nov 11, 2005)

TTT


----------



## lowpro85 (Mar 11, 2006)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## SPOOON (Aug 19, 2007)

My 97 i picked up a few weeks ago


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

can't go wrong with black!


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

Lookin good


----------



## SPOOON (Aug 19, 2007)

DeeLoc said:


> can't go wrong with black!


no you cant and i cant want to cut it


----------



## TROUBLESOME (Aug 5, 2006)

I HAVE A 2000 LINCOLN TOWN CAR *2 DOOR CONV *FOR SALE!!!!...PM ME IF INTERESTED AND WE CAN TALK PRICE....AND I CAN SEND PICS....PLEASE SERIOUS INQUIRES ONLY!!!


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

TROUBLESOME said:


> I HAVE A 2000 LINCOLN TOWN CAR *2 DOOR CONV *FOR SALE!!!!...PM ME IF INTERESTED AND WE CAN TALK PRICE....AND I CAN SEND PICS....PLEASE SERIOUS INQUIRES ONLY!!!


----------



## TROUBLESOME (Aug 5, 2006)

TROUBLESOME said:


> I HAVE A 2000 LINCOLN TOWN CAR *2 DOOR CONV *FOR SALE!!!!...PM ME IF INTERESTED AND WE CAN TALK PRICE....AND I CAN SEND PICS....PLEASE SERIOUS INQUIRES ONLY!!!


MY BAD JUST SO THERE IS NO CONFUSION ITS A 2 DOOR RAG TOP!!!!!


----------



## stinking lincoln (Jul 17, 2010)

TROUBLESOME said:


> MY BAD JUST SO THERE IS NO CONFUSION ITS A 2 DOOR RAG TOP!!!!!


:run: pics or bullshit!!!


----------



## stinking lincoln (Jul 17, 2010)

I only know of that majestic's pink one


----------



## CJAY (Jan 19, 2009)

TROUBLESOME said:


> MY BAD JUST SO THERE IS NO CONFUSION ITS A 2 DOOR RAG TOP!!!!!





stinking lincoln said:


> :run: pics or bullshit!!!





stinking lincoln said:


> I only know of that majestic's pink one



LOL EXACTLY!!! POST PICS RON!!!! EVEN IF IT'S STILL UNDER CONSTRUCTION.


----------



## jdc68chevy (Aug 31, 2008)

Okay I've made the jump from Cadillacs to Lincoln , it's a 90 town car Cartier what size cylinders can I safely run up front so I can keep my A/C ??????


----------



## SANxPLAYERSxDIEGO (Oct 1, 2007)

^^ 8s ^^


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

You can do 8"


----------



## SERVIN_ANY1 (Dec 31, 2010)

jdc68chevy said:


> Okay I've made the jump from Cadillacs to Lincoln , it's a 90 town car Cartier what size cylinders can I safely run up front so I can keep my A/C ??????


You can Run 8s and itb will be ok... but if you to be 100% 6s
I had 8s in my last TC it was a 92 and never had problems


----------



## stinking lincoln (Jul 17, 2010)

I run 6's really no need to run 8's cause at the end of the day your only going to get 6 inches of travel anyway


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

cuttin a few things for my tc more to come


----------



## shystie69 (Feb 9, 2009)

lesstime said:


> cuttin a few things for my tc more to come


:drama:Intersting


----------



## lo lo (Mar 31, 2007)

stinking lincoln said:


> :run: pics or bullshit!!!


Pics homie


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

ttt


----------



## special_k (Sep 18, 2011)

Few pics of my car I just finished building


----------



## shystie69 (Feb 9, 2009)

special_k said:


> Few pics of my car I just finished building
> View attachment 622989
> 
> View attachment 622990
> ...


 Looking Good


----------



## el cuate-g (Sep 13, 2008)

I got 10 inch cilinders in the front of my 90 and never had a problem.


----------



## shystie69 (Feb 9, 2009)

el cuate-g said:


> I got 10 inch cilinders in the front of my 90 and never had a problem.


Pics of the lock up


----------



## SERVIN_ANY1 (Dec 31, 2010)




----------



## SERVIN_ANY1 (Dec 31, 2010)

*The Homies 2000 I Cut a While Back...*


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

jdc68chevy said:


> Okay I've made the jump from Cadillacs to Lincoln , it's a 90 town car Cartier what size cylinders can I safely run up front so I can keep my A/C ??????


YOU GOING BACKWARDS HOMIE LOL MY PREZ CAR HAD 10S IN FRONT TO,DONT KNOW WHY BUT SEEMS TO BE OK


----------



## way2fly (Jun 25, 2010)

Look at my P.E family looking good


----------



## P.E. PREZ (Feb 22, 2009)

SERVIN_ANY1 said:


>


GOOD LOOKING OUT ON THE PIC'S PONCHITO


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

Color matched the header and bumper this weekend now to finsh the dros then off for some pinstripping also took a run for the border


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

Wife took this pic my new screen saver


----------



## brn2hop (May 13, 2009)




----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

Lol sup foo


----------



## brn2hop (May 13, 2009)

WATAP


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

Huh text foo i text you like 4 times


----------



## brn2hop (May 13, 2009)

U MUST BE DIALING (208) AN NOT (775)........:roflmao:


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

Hahaha funnie guy lol


----------



## Acapulcomx (Feb 22, 2013)

El Acapulco Surfer!


----------



## Acapulcomx (Feb 22, 2013)

El Acapulco Surfer


----------



## stinking lincoln (Jul 17, 2010)

:roflmao:


----------



## P.E. PREZ (Feb 22, 2009)

stinking lincoln said:


> :roflmao:


:loco::barf:


----------



## BIG BOPPER (Apr 21, 2010)

​TTT


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

stinking lincoln said:


> :roflmao:


As ugly as it is it still looks better then SOME of the clunkers that are juiced


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

kbron82 said:


>


Sik


----------



## jdc68chevy (Aug 31, 2008)

64 CRAWLING said:


> YOU GOING BACKWARDS HOMIE LOL MY PREZ CAR HAD 10S IN FRONT TO,DONT KNOW WHY BUT SEEMS TO BE OK


NOT going backwards homie , ive had 4 lacs over the 25 yrs ive been doing this & a handful of impalas 78 , 82 ,84 & 68 , two cuttys . its time to do a linc nothing crazy just a clean street car & this 90 linc is clean i felt kinda bad talking the old grandma down off 4500 to 1500 for the car but lifes a hustle & im a HUSTLER .


----------



## TROUBLESOME (Aug 5, 2006)

CJAY said:


> LOL EXACTLY!!! POST PICS RON!!!! EVEN IF IT'S STILL UNDER CONSTRUCTION.


THIS IS OJ NOT RON AND ILL POST PICS IN THE MORNING...NO NEED FOR ME TO LIE...LOL


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

jdc68chevy said:


> NOT going backwards homie , ive had 4 lacs over the 25 yrs ive been doing this & a handful of impalas 78 , 82 ,84 & 68 , two cuttys . its time to do a linc nothing crazy just a clean street car & this 90 linc is clean i felt kinda bad talking the old grandma down off 4500 to 1500 for the car but lifes a hustle & im a HUSTLER .


HELL OF A DEAL:h5:


----------



## TROUBLESOME (Aug 5, 2006)

View attachment RAG LIN.bmp
View attachment RAG LIN 2.bmp
View attachment RAG LIN 3.bmp


----------



## stinking lincoln (Jul 17, 2010)

Some GOODies I picked up this weekend from chromer


----------



## P.E. PREZ (Feb 22, 2009)

stinking lincoln said:


> Some GOODies I picked up this weekend from chromer


:h5:


----------



## singlepumphopper (Nov 17, 2011)

stinking lincoln said:


> Some GOODies I picked up this weekend from chromer


looking good homie. Who done your chrome...:thumbsup:


----------



## stinking lincoln (Jul 17, 2010)

singlepumphopper said:


> looking good homie. Who done your chrome...:thumbsup:


Local guy Shelbyville Chrome and Plating
And thanks man I'm trying


----------



## tdaddysd (Jul 13, 2010)

stinking lincoln said:


> Some GOODies I picked up this weekend from chromer


*just took in my rear need all that next.. looks good GTer...*


----------



## tdaddysd (Jul 13, 2010)

stinking lincoln said:


> Some GOODies I picked up this weekend from chromer


*if you don't mind how much did it set you back???*


----------



## singlepumphopper (Nov 17, 2011)

stinking lincoln said:


> Local guy Shelbyville Chrome and Plating
> And thanks man I'm trying


pm me his number. Looks like good quality work there. I need to get a few things done asap...


----------



## stinking lincoln (Jul 17, 2010)

singlepumphopper said:


> pm me his number. Looks like good quality work there. I need to get a few things done asap...


He's not bad just a little mom and pop shop... 2 3 week turn around right now


----------



## singlepumphopper (Nov 17, 2011)

stinking lincoln said:


> He's not bad just a little mom and pop shop... 2 3 week turn around right now


got the pm, thanks for the info homie. I will b calling in a few days..:thumbsup:


----------



## shystie69 (Feb 9, 2009)

stinking lincoln said:


> He's not bad just a little mom and pop shop... 2 3 week turn around right now


:naughty:


----------



## H-town Flip (Oct 16, 2009)

TTT


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

My homies 89 limo in the works


----------



## P.E. PREZ (Feb 22, 2009)

TOWNCARS T.T.T.


----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## jcutty (Aug 25, 2006)

i have all 4 1990 town car doors with door panels a tc trunk hood fenders gas tank 97 fron clip dash parts seats are blue cloth also have the plastic interior trim for sale aswell also have a parcial wrapped towncar frame rear end 97 town car body no doors completely stripped ,tail lights, and transmission off a 97 towncar let me know what you need i might have it


----------



## special_k (Sep 18, 2011)

jcutty said:


> i have all 4 1990 town car doors with door panels a tc trunk hood fenders gas tank 97 fron clip dash parts seats are blue cloth also have the plastic interior trim for sale aswell also have a parcial wrapped towncar frame rear end 97 town car body no doors completely stripped ,tail lights, and transmission off a 97 towncar let me know what you need i might have it


Do you have the lower plastic piece on the rear bumper?


----------



## benz88 (Nov 23, 2007)

Guys I need some help. I need a pic Of a 90-97 Laid Out with either 10's or 12's in the back. I Want to see How much lower the back Would sit with them instead of My 16's that Shit on the parcel Tray


----------



## jcutty (Aug 25, 2006)

Ill check tomorrow for u


----------



## stinking lincoln (Jul 17, 2010)

benz88 said:


> Guys I need some help. I need a pic Of a 90-97 Laid Out with either 10's or 12's in the back. I Want to see How much lower the back Would sit with them instead of My 16's that Shit on the parcel Tray


Really shouldn't matter on the size of cylinders it all pretty much comes down to spring size


----------



## P.E. PREZ (Feb 22, 2009)

stinking lincoln said:


> Really shouldn't matter on the size of cylinders it all pretty much comes down to spring size


X2


----------



## benz88 (Nov 23, 2007)

stinking lincoln said:


> Really shouldn't matter on the size of cylinders it all pretty much comes down to spring size


Heres mine with a 8's and 16's. 2 turns cut off of 4.5 Tons in the front and a half stack of 2.5's in the rear. The Cyls hit the speakers and parcel tray in the back when Dumped. I wish It layed lower. What Do you suggest to get the Tire Tucking in the rear?


----------



## shystie69 (Feb 9, 2009)

benz88 said:


> Heres mine with a 8's and 16's. 2 turns cut off of 4.5 Tons in the front and a half stack of 2.5's in the rear. The Cyls hit the speakers and parcel tray in the back when Dumped. I wish It layed lower. What Do you suggest to get the Tire Tucking in the rear?


Nice any pics locked up :thumbsup:


----------



## benz88 (Nov 23, 2007)




----------



## shystie69 (Feb 9, 2009)

benz88 said:


>


:thumbsup: clean ranfla


----------



## H-town Flip (Oct 16, 2009)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)

Anybody got pics of a 90-97 towncar with a 42-44 moonroof?


----------



## stinking lincoln (Jul 17, 2010)

Anybody know how to convert wish bone style upper a arms to old style??? Is there a topic on it??? I cant find it.,please help


----------



## shystie69 (Feb 9, 2009)

stinking lincoln said:


> Anybody know how to convert wish bone style upper a arms to old style??? Is there a topic on it??? I cant find it.,please help


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/13-hydraulics/213833-lincoln-towncar-thread.html

scroll down bro its on 1st page


----------



## P.E. PREZ (Feb 22, 2009)

TOWNCARS T.T.T.


----------



## Mr.lincoln (Sep 2, 2011)

Has any1 ever had to use spacers in the back????I do its a 97 town car


----------



## shystie69 (Feb 9, 2009)

Mr.lincoln said:


> Has any1 ever had to use spacers in the back????I do its a 97 town car


i had to use some in my 93 in the back like hal inch spacer


----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## Mr.lincoln (Sep 2, 2011)

shystie69 said:


> i had to use some in my 93 in the back like hal inch spacer


Ohh ok so I'm not the only 1 I don't like it tho...


----------



## valdezRC86 (Jul 17, 2009)

Repping Dallas ROYAL CLASSICS CAR CLUB


----------



## 8~Zero~1 (Oct 22, 2009)

Just picked this one up last week, gonna be my daily for now


----------



## P.E. PREZ (Feb 22, 2009)

8~Zero~1 said:


> Just picked this one up last week, gonna be my daily for now


:h5:


----------



## Up on3 (Mar 10, 2011)

keola808 said:


>


Your Lincoln is nice bro.


----------



## lowpro85 (Mar 11, 2006)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## UCETAH (Oct 2, 2010)

8~Zero~1 said:


> Just picked this one up last week, gonna be my daily for now


 I think that's my old daily 4100_0147.jpg 3100_0148.jpg


----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)

Up on3 said:


> Your Lincoln is nice bro.


Its not mine...our prez in hawaii


----------



## shystie69 (Feb 9, 2009)

Mr.lincoln said:


> Ohh ok so I'm not the only 1 I don't like it tho...


i hate it to but didnt want to grind rear caliper my rim was hitting :dunno: anybody else with this issue???


----------



## shystie69 (Feb 9, 2009)

8~Zero~1 said:


> Just picked this one up last week, gonna be my daily for now


:thumbsup: clean


----------



## STEP UR GAME UP (Sep 12, 2007)

Ttt.


----------



## shystie69 (Feb 9, 2009)

STEP UR GAME UP said:


> Ttt.


:thumbsup: NICE


----------



## STEP UR GAME UP (Sep 12, 2007)




----------



## Mr.lincoln (Sep 2, 2011)

shystie69 said:


> i hate it to but didnt want to grind rear caliper my rim was hitting :dunno: anybody else with this issue???


yep feel u !!!.any1 else have to add spacer in rear???


----------



## STEP UR GAME UP (Sep 12, 2007)

Yup


----------



## P.E. PREZ (Feb 22, 2009)

Mr.lincoln said:


> yep feel u !!!.any1 else have to add spacer in rear???


:yessad:


----------



## P.E. PREZ (Feb 22, 2009)

uffin::420:


----------



## lowpro85 (Mar 11, 2006)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## P.E. PREZ (Feb 22, 2009)

_ TOWNCARS T.T.T_


----------



## J RAIDER (Feb 23, 2010)

NOPE


----------



## double o (Apr 27, 2009)

UntouchableS-Ft Worth TX


----------



## P.E. PREZ (Feb 22, 2009)

double o said:


> UntouchableS-Ft Worth TX


NICE :h5:


----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)

OUTSIDERS...HAWAII


----------



## shystie69 (Feb 9, 2009)

keola808 said:


> OUTSIDERS...HAWAII


:thumbsup:


----------



## stinking lincoln (Jul 17, 2010)




----------



## tripalot303 (Mar 5, 2012)

Need some help what year town will I need to do a spindle swap on my 02


----------



## CITYWIDE FOR LIFE (Dec 17, 2010)

ANY ONE KNOW IF I HAVE TO SWITCH MY FRONT HUB FOR 13 INCH ZEINTHS


----------



## CITYWIDE FOR LIFE (Dec 17, 2010)

ARE THESE ALREADY EXTENDED????


----------



## 8~Zero~1 (Oct 22, 2009)

Sittin on 13's uffin:


----------



## green machine (Mar 20, 2008)

T T T


----------



## 83lac-va-beach (Oct 18, 2008)




----------



## LoOpY (Dec 1, 2008)




----------



## LoOpY (Dec 1, 2008)

TTT FOR THIS TOWN CAR THREAD :thumbsup:


----------



## P.E. PREZ (Feb 22, 2009)

LoOpY said:


> TTT FOR THIS TOWN CAR THREAD :thumbsup:


X2 T.T.T 4 T.C.


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

TTT


----------



## tdaddysd (Jul 13, 2010)

*bump...*


----------



## Mike_e (Jun 15, 2007)

What do I need to fit 13s up front on a 95 ,I was told 90-94 spindles n calipers is that it? What's needed there's a 93 at local yard n want to know what I need


----------



## shystie69 (Feb 9, 2009)

think thas it bro a-arms are the same


----------



## UCETAH (Oct 2, 2010)

FOR SALE at https://www.facebook.com/801Wheels IMG955606.jpg


----------



## P.E. PREZ (Feb 22, 2009)

UCETAH said:


> FOR SALE at https://www.facebook.com/801Wheels IMG955606.jpg


HOW MUCH? AND DO YOU HAVE THEM LIKE THAT IN CHROME, THE LINCOLN SIGN :x:


----------



## UCETAH (Oct 2, 2010)

$30 shipped in the U.S.A. no chrome but have silver & 8 more colors on there way


P.E. PREZ said:


> HOW MUCH? AND DO YOU HAVE THEM LIKE THAT IN CHROME, THE LINCOLN SIGN :x:


----------



## sapo805 (Feb 16, 2012)

Does any one know if a 15 inch continental kit is too big for 94 Lincoln???


----------



## lowpro85 (Mar 11, 2006)

double o said:


> UntouchableS-Ft Worth TX


Damn shes clean bro!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## P.E. PREZ (Feb 22, 2009)

UCETAH said:


> $30 shipped in the U.S.A. no chrome but have silver & 8 more colors on there way


THANKS HOMIE I WILL P.M. YOU IN A WEEK WHEN I SEE HOW THE WHEEL'S CAME OUT.


----------



## white link 93 (Oct 27, 2004)




----------



## white link 93 (Oct 27, 2004)




----------



## white link 93 (Oct 27, 2004)




----------



## white link 93 (Oct 27, 2004)




----------



## shystie69 (Feb 9, 2009)

white link 93 said:


> View attachment 649280


:biggrin:


----------



## 83lac-va-beach (Oct 18, 2008)

white link 93 said:


> View attachment 649281


that car 3 wheels nice w four batts i got that matching pump if your still looking


----------



## leo (Jun 17, 2003)




----------



## P.E. PREZ (Feb 22, 2009)

leo said:


>


:h5:


----------



## special_k (Sep 18, 2011)

Hey what are ppl doing for the bushing on ther eye lids of the rear axle, mine are shot and i can't find new ones anywhere.
I would like to install my upper adjustables in my 97 tc with new bushings.
More the help the better!


----------



## Heath V (Oct 12, 2010)




----------



## shystie69 (Feb 9, 2009)

Heath V said:


>


this one clean ass mofo :nicoderm:


----------



## jdc68chevy (Aug 31, 2008)

Window motors on a 90 tc , how hard are they to install & wheres the best place to get them????


----------



## shystie69 (Feb 9, 2009)

jdc68chevy said:


> Window motors on a 90 tc , how hard are they to install & wheres the best place to get them????


u can get them at auto zone or ebay or any auto parts store


----------



## lowrider 4 life (Nov 11, 2005)

benz88 said:


>



from this ^^^^

to this 





just needs to get polllished and the moldings back on


----------



## shystie69 (Feb 9, 2009)

lowrider 4 life said:


> from this ^^^^
> 
> to this
> 
> ...


DAMN CHANGED IT OUT COMPLETLY LOOKS BAD ASS :nicoderm:


----------



## rlowride (Aug 10, 2001)

thinkin of picking up a 93 TC. if i want to put rims on it for now.. just to be a daily.... is there any issues with 13s? whats the best way to lower it some for the stance to be right?
I have been doing some reading here... looks like spacers for the rear??? any big issues with that? cylinders... if i did go hydros.. just a simple set up... 6's up front and 10-12's in the rear?

Thanks for any info and advice...


----------



## D-D-DJ GORDO (Aug 17, 2009)

Aerostar spindles on with 1" extended upper A-Arms


----------



## special_k (Sep 18, 2011)

D-D-DJ GORDO said:


> Aerostar spindles on with 1" extended upper A-Arms


What upper control arms are those! I need a set for my 97 tc!


----------



## D-D-DJ GORDO (Aug 17, 2009)

special_k said:


> What upper control arms are those! I need a set for my 97 tc!


The car is a 90, those style A-arms came stock with it. And I made those.


----------



## alex75 (Jan 20, 2005)

what year aerostar? and are they taller for more lock up??


----------



## D-D-DJ GORDO (Aug 17, 2009)

Pretty much whichever year as long as it isn't the all wheel drive ones


----------



## D-D-DJ GORDO (Aug 17, 2009)

Higher lock up without too much extension on the A-arms. I got these spindles out if an 89


----------



## special_k (Sep 18, 2011)

D-D-DJ GORDO said:


> The car is a 90, those style A-arms came stock with it. And I made those.


I herd 1990 control arms will fit my 97, would you be interested in making me a set of reinforced ones for my 97 town car?


----------



## alex75 (Jan 20, 2005)

D-D-DJ GORDO said:


> Higher lock up without too much extension on the A-arms. I got these spindles out if an 89


cool thanks for the info


----------



## alex75 (Jan 20, 2005)

also did you use the original rotors and calipers or do you swap all that too??


----------



## D-D-DJ GORDO (Aug 17, 2009)

alex75 said:


> also did you use the original rotors and calipers or do you swap all that too??


No they don't interchange, we bought everything new for it. Parts are inexpensive for the Aerostar's.


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

special_k said:


> Hey what are ppl doing for the bushing on ther eye lids of the rear axle, mine are shot and i can't find new ones anywhere.
> I would like to install my upper adjustables in my 97 tc with new bushings.
> More the help the better!


Do you mean the ones on the rear end? 












That empty hole in that picture? I got some from black magic in Vegas along with my adjustables top and lowers. But they move cause the ears on the pumpkin and the metal bushings I got ae two different types of metals. So they can't be welded as black magic told me :-( great idea but not very practical


----------



## alex75 (Jan 20, 2005)

good info thanks:thumbsup:


----------



## alex75 (Jan 20, 2005)

D-D-DJ GORDO said:


> No they don't interchange, we bought everything new for it. Parts are inexpensive for the Aerostar's.


:thumbsup


----------



## shystie69 (Feb 9, 2009)

ElProfeJose said:


> Do you mean the ones on the rear end?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




uffin:


----------



## special_k (Sep 18, 2011)

ElProfeJose said:


> Do you mean the ones on the rear end?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ya those empty holes on your rear end in the picture.
Do you know the I'd and od of the holes?


----------



## BIG BOPPER (Apr 21, 2010)




----------



## shockker559 (Aug 19, 2010)

Hotlink said:


> [/QUOT


----------



## shystie69 (Feb 9, 2009)

TTT


----------



## P.E. PREZ (Feb 22, 2009)

uffin::420:


----------



## shystie69 (Feb 9, 2009)

Weres the Piks at uffin:


----------



## Duval Dreamin (Feb 14, 2011)

Got a question about my 92. Trying to figure out why it wants to lose fuel pressure while driving almost likeit has a clog then will either die out or clear up and drive like nothing is wrong. Not to mention that while at a stop light it will just cut off. I still jave power but it just cuts off. When it dies i can start the car and it fires up and drives good. Im thinking its the pump but i would like to know for sure before changing it out. Any tips?


----------



## lastdon (Feb 18, 2012)

*97 lincoln*


----------



## shystie69 (Feb 9, 2009)

lastdon said:


> View attachment 660347


:nicoderm:


----------



## D-D-DJ GORDO (Aug 17, 2009)

Finished it, and we need no driveshaft modifications.


----------



## shystie69 (Feb 9, 2009)

D-D-DJ GORDO said:


> Finished it, and we need no driveshaft modifications.


NIce Lockup How u get that to happen with no driveshaft mods :yes:


----------



## P.E. PREZ (Feb 22, 2009)

Duval Dreamin said:


> Got a question about my 92. Trying to figure out why it wants to lose fuel pressure while driving almost likeit has a clog then will either die out or clear up and drive like nothing is wrong. Not to mention that while at a stop light it will just cut off. I still jave power but it just cuts off. When it dies i can start the car and it fires up and drives good. Im thinking its the pump but i would like to know for sure before changing it out. Any tips?


Fuel pump homie same shit happen to me


----------



## BIG BOPPER (Apr 21, 2010)

Duval Dreamin said:


> Got a question about my 92. Trying to figure out why it wants to lose fuel pressure while driving almost likeit has a clog then will either die out or clear up and drive like nothing is wrong. Not to mention that while at a stop light it will just cut off. I still jave power but it just cuts off. When it dies i can start the car and it fires up and drives good. Im thinking its the pump but i would like to know for sure before changing it out. Any tips?


 maybe type of gas i know i had a prob like that using reg. gas until i switched to premium but like P.E Prez said could be your fuel pump


----------



## green machine (Mar 20, 2008)




----------



## shystie69 (Feb 9, 2009)

green machine said:


> View attachment 661831
> View attachment 661829
> View attachment 661832
> View attachment 661830


:nicoderm: BadAss


----------



## P.E. PREZ (Feb 22, 2009)

shystie69 said:


> :nicoderm: BadAss


x2


----------



## D-D-DJ GORDO (Aug 17, 2009)

shystie69 said:


> NIce Lockup How u get that to happen with no driveshaft mods :yes:


----------



## green machine (Mar 20, 2008)

shystie69 said:


> :nicoderm: BadAss





P.E. PREZ said:


> x2


:thumbsup: thx. Thats just the start of things to come!  :420:


----------



## green machine (Mar 20, 2008)

cpl pics from the weekend...


----------



## BIG BOPPER (Apr 21, 2010)

green machine said:


> View attachment 662928
> View attachment 662929
> cpl pics from the weekend...


nice ride homie


----------



## shystie69 (Feb 9, 2009)

D-D-DJ GORDO said:


>


I see bro some drop downs looks good


----------



## D-D-DJ GORDO (Aug 17, 2009)

shystie69 said:


> I see bro some drop downs looks good


5" upper drops mount, 1 1/2" extended upper trailing arms, 6" extended lower trailing arms, relocated lower trailing arm mounts 6" forward and 4" drop. Driveshaft pretty much stays in same location through out the whole suspension travel from all the way dropped to full lock up. At full lock up the driveshaft is 1" from hitting the transmission, so we good. Plus good pinion angle all the time.


----------



## green machine (Mar 20, 2008)

BIG BOPPER said:


> nice ride homie


Ty sir  :420:


----------



## 88oldsmobile (Jun 22, 2013)

D-D-DJ GORDO said:


>


:drama:


----------



## el cuate-g (Sep 13, 2008)

Trying to change my steering wheel to a custom billet on my 90 tc. Does anybody know what adapter i can use?? There was a topic on here for a nardi swap but can't find it.


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

TTT


----------



## Ole School 97 (May 21, 2011)




----------



## JIMMIE_619_RIGG (Apr 15, 2010)

ElProfeJose said:


> Do you mean the ones on the rear end?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I couldn't find those bushings either !!! So I tried one of the bushing from the stock upper trailing arms (cuz it ripped out of the arm anyways) and it fit pretty damn good !!!! Try it !!


----------



## JIMMIE_619_RIGG (Apr 15, 2010)

Duval Dreamin said:


> Got a question about my 92. Trying to figure out why it wants to lose fuel pressure while driving almost likeit has a clog then will either die out or clear up and drive like nothing is wrong. Not to mention that while at a stop light it will just cut off. I still jave power but it just cuts off. When it dies i can start the car and it fires up and drives good. Im thinking its the pump but i would like to know for sure before changing it out. Any tips?


 Most likely it's ur fuel pump g .... Wen it dies out go under the hood and push in the schrader valve on the fuel rail and see if it has alot of pressure..


----------



## JIMMIE_619_RIGG (Apr 15, 2010)

D-D-DJ GORDO said:


> Aerostar spindles on with 1" extended upper A-Arms


 Did u change the calipers too??


----------



## J RAIDER (Feb 23, 2010)

Duval Dreamin said:


> Got a question about my 92. Trying to figure out why it wants to lose fuel pressure while driving almost likeit has a clog then will either die out or clear up and drive like nothing is wrong. Not to mention that while at a stop light it will just cut off. I still jave power but it just cuts off. When it dies i can start the car and it fires up and drives good. Im thinking its the pump but i would like to know for sure before changing it out. Any tips?


does it do this all the time ? or only when your running low on fuel like 1/2 of a 1/4 tank... becouse FORDS got a fuel saver censor...


----------



## shystie69 (Feb 9, 2009)

el cuate-g said:


> Trying to change my steering wheel to a custom billet on my 90 tc. Does anybody know what adapter i can use?? There was a topic on here for a nardi swap but can't find it.


Its in the first page of this thread bro and adapter heard u can use Mustang adapter and believe some things have to get filed but nothing big not sure what tough never done it


----------



## shystie69 (Feb 9, 2009)

D-D-DJ GORDO said:


> 5" upper drops mount, 1 1/2" extended upper trailing arms, 6" extended lower trailing arms, relocated lower trailing arm mounts 6" forward and 4" drop. Driveshaft pretty much stays in same location through out the whole suspension travel from all the way dropped to full lock up. At full lock up the driveshaft is 1" from hitting the transmission, so we good. Plus good pinion angle all the time.


Hella Nice thas waz up :thumbsup:


----------



## shystie69 (Feb 9, 2009)

D-D-DJ GORDO said:


> Aerostar spindles on with 1" extended upper A-Arms



Finally somebody HandleZ biznass with aero spindles :biggrin:


----------



## FOWLPLAY (Aug 30, 2010)

SIMON WE CHANGE THEM TO


----------



## D-D-DJ GORDO (Aug 17, 2009)




----------



## J RAIDER (Feb 23, 2010)




----------



## D-D-DJ GORDO (Aug 17, 2009)




----------



## D-D-DJ GORDO (Aug 17, 2009)

Still under construction


----------



## LUXMONSTA801 (Nov 4, 2005)

D-D-DJ GORDO said:


> Still under construction


 very nice love the color :h5:


----------



## green machine (Mar 20, 2008)

Canada Day cruisin :420:


----------



## P.E. PREZ (Feb 22, 2009)

uffin::420:


----------



## CHI_TOWNZ_DUKE (Nov 1, 2007)

D-D-DJ GORDO said:


> 5" upper drops mount, 1 1/2" extended upper trailing arms, 6" extended lower trailing arms, relocated lower trailing arm mounts 6" forward and 4" drop. Driveshaft pretty much stays in same location through out the whole suspension travel from all the way dropped to full lock up. At full lock up the driveshaft is 1" from hitting the transmission, so we good. Plus good pinion angle all the time.


CHINGON HOMIE WAT SIZE CYLINDERS U ARE PUTTIN IN ? THINKN OF DOIN THE SAME THING TO MY 92...
I SEEN U USED AEROSTAR SPINDLES FROM THA VAN ?? HOLY SHIT HAHA THAS TRIPPD OUT LOL THAS A BIG GOOD LOOKN OUT I LIKE THAT LOCK-UP SO U USING THE BALL JOINTS FROM THE LTC OR THE AEROSTAR ? AND WAT SIZE COILS U SUGGEST


----------



## CHI_TOWNZ_DUKE (Nov 1, 2007)




----------



## CHI_TOWNZ_DUKE (Nov 1, 2007)




----------



## D-D-DJ GORDO (Aug 17, 2009)

CHI_TOWNZ_DUKE said:


> CHINGON HOMIE WAT SIZE CYLINDERS U ARE PUTTIN IN ? THINKN OF DOIN THE SAME THING TO MY 92...
> I SEEN U USED AEROSTAR SPINDLES FROM THA VAN ?? HOLY SHIT HAHA THAS TRIPPD OUT LOL THAS A BIG GOOD LOOKN OUT I LIKE THAT LOCK-UP SO U USING THE BALL JOINTS FROM THE LTC OR THE AEROSTAR ? AND WAT SIZE COILS U SUGGEST


In the rear we got 14" cylinders with a full stack of 3 1/2 tons just to get the lock up. We got 22" teles on the way so we gonna run about 3 turns of spring so that it'll lay out. For the front we have a half stack of 3 1/2 tons an 8" cylinders. We got some 4 1/2 ton BBC coils on the way an we are goin to run the full stack. An we using Aerostar upper ball joints an stick Lincoln lower balljoints.


----------



## CHI_TOWNZ_DUKE (Nov 1, 2007)

D-D-DJ GORDO said:


> In the rear we got 14" cylinders with a full stack of 3 1/2 tons just to get the lock up. We got 22" teles on the way so we gonna run about 3 turns of spring so that it'll lay out. For the front we have a half stack of 3 1/2 tons an 8" cylinders. We got some 4 1/2 ton BBC coils on the way an we are goin to run the full stack. An we using Aerostar upper ball joints an stick Lincoln lower balljoints.


Orale thas wassup bro so the upper ball joints will fit right in good huh... i got a 92 tho and i hav that whishbone upper arm .. but will it work.. i seen u got an 89 and ur lincoln is a 90? So u think i shud get same thing or from 91-92 aerostar ?? 
I dont mean to bug u homie lol but i like that stance wen ur lincoln lockd up like that. Thanx for the good info


----------



## D-D-DJ GORDO (Aug 17, 2009)

CHI_TOWNZ_DUKE said:


> Orale thas wassup bro so the upper ball joints will fit right in good huh... i got a 92 tho and i hav that whishbone upper arm .. but will it work.. i seen u got an 89 and ur lincoln is a 90? So u think i shud get same thing or from 91-92 aerostar ??
> I dont mean to bug u homie lol but i like that stance wen ur lincoln lockd up like that. Thanx for the good info


You good with your a-arms we had to use the Aerostar upper balljoints cuz our stock style balljoints bolts down with a castle nut an the Aerostar use the style balljoints where it uses a bolt that's goes across just like your stock upper balljoints. Don't matter what year Aerostar as long as it isn't an All-Wheel drive kind.


----------



## Duez (Feb 23, 2009)

D-D-DJ GORDO said:


> You good with your a-arms we had to use the Aerostar upper balljoints cuz our stock style balljoints bolts down with a castle nut an the Aerostar use the style balljoints where it uses a bolt that's goes across just like your stock upper balljoints. Don't matter what year Aerostar as long as it isn't an All-Wheel drive kind.


 Nice. Good info. I'll have to switch to these from the Chevy truck ones I got in my '91 spindles now.


----------



## D-D-DJ GORDO (Aug 17, 2009)

Lord Duez said:


> Nice. Good info. I'll have to switch to these from the Chevy truck ones I got in my '91 spindles now.


Hell yeah bro, all you got to do is drill the holes out a little bigger on the A-arm cuz the bolts that hold the Aerostar balljoints are a tad bit bigger


----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)

Almost done.


----------



## CHI_TOWNZ_DUKE (Nov 1, 2007)




----------



## shystie69 (Feb 9, 2009)

D-D-DJ GORDO said:


>




Thas was up


----------



## shystie69 (Feb 9, 2009)

D-D-DJ GORDO said:


>



:nicoderm:


----------



## P.E. PREZ (Feb 22, 2009)

TOWNCARS T.T.T.


----------



## CHI_TOWNZ_DUKE (Nov 1, 2007)




----------



## P.E. PREZ (Feb 22, 2009)

uffin::420::nicoderm:


----------



## CHI_TOWNZ_DUKE (Nov 1, 2007)

Ttt


----------



## CHI_TOWNZ_DUKE (Nov 1, 2007)




----------



## CHI_TOWNZ_DUKE (Nov 1, 2007)

wit christy mack


----------



## CHI_TOWNZ_DUKE (Nov 1, 2007)




----------



## CHI_TOWNZ_DUKE (Nov 1, 2007)

Wit a local hoodrat lol


----------



## P.E. PREZ (Feb 22, 2009)

CHI_TOWNZ_DUKE said:


> Wit a local hoodrat lol





CHI_TOWNZ_DUKE said:


> wit christy mack


:naughty:


----------



## CHI_TOWNZ_DUKE (Nov 1, 2007)

Ttt !!!


----------



## shystie69 (Feb 9, 2009)

FOR SALE GET AT ME 619-735-4516


----------



## CHI_TOWNZ_DUKE (Nov 1, 2007)

D-D-DJ GORDO said:


>


So i got my spindles and evergthing i need.. gona put em on soon.. but im nuz wondering about the brake lines .. do i need to do any type of mods to connect em.. or will it jus fit right in ?


----------



## BIG L.A (Sep 22, 2006)

99 towncar fenders, hood, grill, header panel,lights all forsale or trade


----------



## CHI_TOWNZ_DUKE (Nov 1, 2007)

Will a 90 upper A-arm fit a 92 ? I dont really like that wishbone arm mine has


----------



## JIMMIE_619_RIGG (Apr 15, 2010)

CHI_TOWNZ_DUKE said:


> Will a 90 upper A-arm fit a 92 ? I dont really like that wishbone arm mine has


Yea but ur gonna have to either grind the spindle to fit the nut of the 90 ball joint or get 90 spindles


----------



## shystie69 (Feb 9, 2009)

JIMMIE_619_RIGG said:


> Yea but ur gonna have to either grind the spindle to fit the nut of the 90 ball joint or get 90 spindles


X2


----------



## shystie69 (Feb 9, 2009)




----------



## CHI_TOWNZ_DUKE (Nov 1, 2007)

JIMMIE_619_RIGG said:


> Yea but ur gonna have to either grind the spindle to fit the nut of the 90 ball joint or get 90 spindles


Orale thanx actually imma go wit the aerostar spindles.. my 92 ball joint wont let the bolt go thru to keep it in place..
But i do hav tha aero star balljoint also.. so i think ill have to get that "spoon extenders" and i can bolt up tha aerostar balljoints to it .. and itll set in tue spindles and the bolt will slide in good.


----------



## P.E. PREZ (Feb 22, 2009)

TOWNCARS T.T.T.


----------



## lowpro85 (Mar 11, 2006)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

For Sale....$2500 757-226-8630 No trades!!


----------



## TROUBLESOME (Aug 5, 2006)

ElProfeJose said:


> Do you mean the ones on the rear end?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey boss man I'm scrollin threw and seen this...If you knock the old bushing sleeve out of the ear the pivot bushing should press in tight with no welding needed..If the ear is a little distorted you can put a couple little stitch welds on the pivot bushing...The ear of the axle is cast and the bushing is made of leadloy and I work at BMH and watch the fabricators due it all the time...If you have any other issues or questions please call me personally at the shop 702-222-2112 and ask for OJ!


----------



## shystie69 (Feb 9, 2009)

THERE U GO:thumbsup:


----------



## CHI_TOWNZ_DUKE (Nov 1, 2007)

Lord Duez said:


> Nice. Good info. I'll have to switch to these from the Chevy truck ones I got in my '91 spindles now.


Im sure these will fit on the extenders right ?
My 92 balljoints wudnt let the bolt that goes across in the aerostar spindle go thru...
So wat im gona do is use these aerostar balljoints so it cud let that bolt go thru.. and im sure these will fit the extenders..damn i cant waif til they come in


----------



## CHI_TOWNZ_DUKE (Nov 1, 2007)

D-D-DJ GORDO said:


>






I got a question about that wire hangin from the left side of this pik.. on the lincoln spindle it has its spot to connect.. but on the aerostar spindle i dont see where to connect it ??? Is it ok to juz leav it like that ??? Wat shud i do wit that wire ???


----------



## FirmeJoe (May 28, 2010)




----------



## lo4lyf (Jul 17, 2003)

You use the Aerostar breaks or the Lincoln brakes and rotors?


----------



## D-D-DJ GORDO (Aug 17, 2009)

CHI_TOWNZ_DUKE said:


> Im sure these will fit on the extenders right ?
> My 92 balljoints wudnt let the bolt that goes across in the aerostar spindle go thru...
> So wat im gona do is use these aerostar balljoints so it cud let that bolt go thru.. and im sure these will fit the extenders..damn i cant waif til they come in


On the A-arm/Extender you're goin to have to drill the holes out bigger cuz the Aerostar balljoints use a bigger bolt. If I can remember you're going to drill the hole out to a 5/16" hole. You'll see when you get to it.


----------



## D-D-DJ GORDO (Aug 17, 2009)

CHI_TOWNZ_DUKE said:


> I got a question about that wire hangin from the left side of this pik.. on the lincoln spindle it has its spot to connect.. but on the aerostar spindle i dont see where to connect it ??? Is it ok to juz leav it like that ??? Wat shud i do wit that wire ???


The wire is from a light I used, has nothing to do with the car. What do you mean by connect?


----------



## D-D-DJ GORDO (Aug 17, 2009)

lo4lyf said:


> You use the Aerostar breaks or the Lincoln brakes and rotors?


Anything that connects to the Aerostar spindle, you use Aerostar parts including brake hoses. Aerostar parts are inexpensive, we spent about $100 a side on parts(besides spindle) an that's cuz I used premium NAPA parts.


----------



## D-D-DJ GORDO (Aug 17, 2009)

Another thing your going to have to swap out the inner an out tie rods to use the spindles. Here's how I did it.


----------



## CHI_TOWNZ_DUKE (Nov 1, 2007)

Yea my linc spindle had the brake hose n then theres another one.. ill take a guess n say the ABS ?? I think... The tie rods fit right in place on the aerostar spindles juz fine


----------



## D-D-DJ GORDO (Aug 17, 2009)

CHI_TOWNZ_DUKE said:


> Yea my linc spindle had the brake hose n then theres another one.. ill take a guess n say the ABS ?? I think... The tie rods fit right in place on the aerostar spindles juz fine


The diameter of the Aerostar tie rod hole on the spindle is slightly bigger than the Lincoln. When locked up the spindle will hit the the Lincoln tie rod. Aside from that the distance from inner to outer tie rod is too long even if you close them all the way. So opted to making my own adjuster as seen in the pics. An I bought 4 outer Aerostar tie rods.


----------



## lo4lyf (Jul 17, 2003)

D-D-DJ GORDO said:


> Anything that connects to the Aerostar spindle, you use Aerostar parts including brake hoses. Aerostar parts are inexpensive, we spent about $100 a side on parts(besides spindle) an that's cuz I used premium NAPA parts.


They fit 13s then?


----------



## D-D-DJ GORDO (Aug 17, 2009)

lo4lyf said:


> They fit 13s then?


Yes, with no grinding or use of an adapter


----------



## CHI_TOWNZ_DUKE (Nov 1, 2007)

D-D-DJ GORDO said:


> The diameter of the Aerostar tie rod hole on the spindle is slightly bigger than the Lincoln. When locked up the spindle will hit the the Lincoln tie rod. Aside from that the distance from inner to outer tie rod is too long even if you close them all the way. So opted to making my own adjuster as seen in the pics. An I bought 4 outer Aerostar tie rods.


Ohh ok damn juz wen i thought i was almost dun lol damn 
But thanx alot tho for the help n tips.. now i juz gotta see who ever out here can make those adjuztable tie rods like u did.


----------



## CHI_TOWNZ_DUKE (Nov 1, 2007)

More or less she gna sit up reall nice soon as im done lol but im gettn there tho


----------



## D-D-DJ GORDO (Aug 17, 2009)

CHI_TOWNZ_DUKE said:


> Ohh ok damn juz wen i thought i was almost dun lol damn
> But thanx alot tho for the help n tips.. now i juz gotta see who ever out here can make those adjuztable tie rods like u did.


Could be wrong, the Lincoln I did it on us a '90. Maybe there's a minor change with the '92's. But this what I had to do with the '90.


----------



## green machine (Mar 20, 2008)




----------



## CHI_TOWNZ_DUKE (Nov 1, 2007)

D-D-DJ GORDO said:


> Could be wrong, the Lincoln I did it on us a '90. Maybe there's a minor change with the '92's. But this what I had to do with the '90.


Orale tru that homie.. bcuz wen i put it on i didnt notice it being loose oe nada but i will look into it once everything boltd up and in place to see how it goes..
But big thanx homeboy .. out here in chicago theres no lincolns wit the swap done to em.. so i got the owners of them linc's wanting to see how high itll be , thier as anxiouse as i am lol


----------



## BIG BOPPER (Apr 21, 2010)

green machine said:


> View attachment 684811


:thumbsup:


----------



## green machine (Mar 20, 2008)

BIG BOPPER said:


> :thumbsup:


ty sir :h5:


----------



## green machine (Mar 20, 2008)

Anyone have some chrome undies kickin around they dont want/use/need?? 95 t/c.... looking for any front steering components.... rear end... what u got?!?!?


----------



## CHI_TOWNZ_DUKE (Nov 1, 2007)




----------



## D-D-DJ GORDO (Aug 17, 2009)

4 3/4 ton Sky Hi's on 6 batteries with 1/2" port Pro Hopper pump. Soon to be bumped up to 10 batteries an 3/4" Showtime Piston pump


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

10 batts and a piston she gunna get off ! :thumbsup:


----------



## CHI_TOWNZ_DUKE (Nov 1, 2007)

Hells yeah loko niiice !!


----------



## CHI_TOWNZ_DUKE (Nov 1, 2007)

Reppin 773 chicago city White Sox


----------



## CHI_TOWNZ_DUKE (Nov 1, 2007)

Sum idea i want to have to airbrushd on the side and i want brittanya ocampo on my ride haha


----------



## bigANDY87lux (Jul 1, 2009)

GOODTIMES BAKERSFIELD......


----------



## bigANDY87lux (Jul 1, 2009)

:inout:


----------



## CHI_TOWNZ_DUKE (Nov 1, 2007)

Gettn er dun..


----------



## CHI_TOWNZ_DUKE (Nov 1, 2007)

Check out my back dash haha


----------



## lo4lyf (Jul 17, 2003)

Will the seats out of a 95-97 fit in a 98? Front and back. Bolt right in?


----------



## jdc68chevy (Aug 31, 2008)

My rear seal on my trans is leaking , should I use a slip yoke ???? , lm just laying & playing .


----------



## SERVIN_ANY1 (Dec 31, 2010)

My 91 I been working on


----------



## CadillacRoyalty (Dec 26, 2003)

lo4lyf said:


> Will the seats out of a 95-97 fit in a 98? Front and back. Bolt right in?


 front should bolt right in. Ive got 2000 towncar seats front and back in my wifes 90. bolt right in,wiring might need a little working.


----------



## CHI_TOWNZ_DUKE (Nov 1, 2007)




----------



## CHI_TOWNZ_DUKE (Nov 1, 2007)




----------



## lowrod (Oct 19, 2005)

How bout sum pre-79 town cars!


----------



## lo4lyf (Jul 17, 2003)

CadillacRoyalty said:


> front should bolt right in. Ive got 2000 towncar seats front and back in my wifes 90. bolt right in,wiring might need a little working.


Thank you


----------



## P.E. PREZ (Feb 22, 2009)

SERVIN_ANY1 said:


> View attachment 702433
> View attachment 702425
> View attachment 702409
> View attachment 702449
> ...


:thumbsup::h5::wave:


----------



## singlepumphopper (Nov 17, 2011)

my 2000 4 linked 8 batteries to the nose hi-low equipped with adex


----------



## special_k (Sep 18, 2011)

Has anyone ever had issues with their intake manifold, I herd there is a recall on them.
My just shit the bed today, it cracked at the water inlet and its pukeing coolent.
Has anyone replaced there's before, or did the recall, or did you take it to a shop?
Much input needed!


----------



## Up on3 (Mar 10, 2011)

Yep prolly the most common problem with the lincoln. I had to replace mine cause the recall was expired.


----------



## shystie69 (Feb 9, 2009)

singlepumphopper said:


> my 2000 4 linked 8 batteries to the nose hi-low equipped with adex



NICE!!!!


----------



## CHI_TOWNZ_DUKE (Nov 1, 2007)

Wat do u guys think about a trunk for a 92 but customized to look like the ones from the 77-79 mark V's ?? Yay or nay.. u know the trunks that look liike they have that spare wheel bulge ... 
for sum odd n crazy reason i think it might maybe look koo but idk i prob wud hav to sketch it out n see how it wud look... wat yall think tho ???? 
Juz an idea


----------



## CHI_TOWNZ_DUKE (Nov 1, 2007)

This is the trunk im talkn about.. but imagine on a 90's ... hmmm ????


----------



## singlepumphopper (Nov 17, 2011)

shystie69 said:


> NICE!!!!


thanks homie


----------



## Ole School 97 (May 21, 2011)

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App on a 01


----------



## singlepumphopper (Nov 17, 2011)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/44-h...rear-end-4-linked-reinforced-power-balls.html


----------



## shystie69 (Feb 9, 2009)

ttt


----------



## BIG BOPPER (Apr 21, 2010)




----------



## H-town Flip (Oct 16, 2009)




----------



## CHI_TOWNZ_DUKE (Nov 1, 2007)

Finally finishd doin the spindle swap


----------



## CHI_TOWNZ_DUKE (Nov 1, 2007)




----------



## D-D-DJ GORDO (Aug 17, 2009)

CHI_TOWNZ_DUKE said:


>


Got a pic of it dropped, did your stock tie rods work


----------



## shystie69 (Feb 9, 2009)

H-town Flip said:


> View attachment 727322





THERE U GO bRO!


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

That's one of the boss lo-lo's to have right now. Brand new TC lifted. Big money :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG BOPPER (Apr 21, 2010)




----------



## CHI_TOWNZ_DUKE (Nov 1, 2007)

D-D-DJ GORDO said:


> Got a pic of it dropped, did your stock tie rods work


Wen i drop it the wheels turn inwards. Maybe wit tire rod adjustment shud do the trick? I hope


----------



## P.E. PREZ (Feb 22, 2009)

uffin::420::nicoderm:


----------



## H-town Flip (Oct 16, 2009)

shystie69 said:


> THERE U GO bRO!


----------



## CHI_TOWNZ_DUKE (Nov 1, 2007)

I know its a crapy pik but fuck it i love how she 3's higher now


----------



## SPOOON (Aug 19, 2007)

My 97 with my all blacks







Black spokes





My 9 switch Porky's hydraulics box with turn key power, controlling 2 pumps 4 batteries


----------



## DANNY 805 (Feb 18, 2010)

HERE'S ROOT BEER FLOAT FLOAT AT THE SABOBA CASINO CAR SHOW...




1st PLACE FULL CUSTOM AND $100 BUCKS...


----------



## D-D-DJ GORDO (Aug 17, 2009)




----------



## scame33 (Aug 5, 2013)

D-D-DJ GORDO said:


>


there are more photos of 1993 lincoln? :fool2:


----------



## OSO 805 (Feb 12, 2006)




----------



## Mr.lincoln (Sep 2, 2011)

D-D-DJ GORDO said:


>


Damm love thoes rear lock ups!!!!.does it lay good too???
Thas how I want my lock up on my town car in the future....


----------



## CHI_TOWNZ_DUKE (Nov 1, 2007)

Dj gordo ur linc is sick homie !


----------



## D-D-DJ GORDO (Aug 17, 2009)

scame33 said:


> there are more photos of 1993 lincoln? :fool2:


The square is a '90, ill try to get more pics.


----------



## D-D-DJ GORDO (Aug 17, 2009)

Mr.lincoln said:


> Damm love thoes rear lock ups!!!!.does it lay good too???
> Thas how I want my lock up on my town car in the future....


The square lays out, the bubble can't cuz the axle is pushed back 3-4" back but it's a hopper can't ask to much lol


----------



## D-D-DJ GORDO (Aug 17, 2009)

CHI_TOWNZ_DUKE said:


> Dj gordo ur linc is sick homie !


None of them are mine, I built the square for a homie. I'm about to do an axle swap on that orange bubble in the pic. I just scooped me up a '97, already in the works lol


----------



## CHI_TOWNZ_DUKE (Nov 1, 2007)

D-D-DJ GORDO said:


> None of them are mine, I built the square for a homie. I'm about to do an axle swap on that orange bubble in the pic. I just scooped me up a '97, already in the works lol


Haha orale thas wassup homeboy, I think imma have ti do the tire rod thing u did also.


----------



## CHI_TOWNZ_DUKE (Nov 1, 2007)




----------



## CHI_TOWNZ_DUKE (Nov 1, 2007)

Oh yea dj gordo wen I press down the,brakes to stop.. it goes all the way down and steers to the left?? Why u think its doin that ? I bled the lines.. But then I added more brake fluid to so u think I gotta bleed them again?


----------



## shystie69 (Feb 9, 2009)

i got 89 Lincoln A-Arms for sale extended 1 inch just extended not molded 60 or best offer plus shipping 619-735-4516 for piks


----------



## D-D-DJ GORDO (Aug 17, 2009)

CHI_TOWNZ_DUKE said:


> Oh yea dj gordo wen I press down the,brakes to stop.. it goes all the way down and steers to the left?? Why u think its doin that ? I bled the lines.. But then I added more brake fluid to so u think I gotta bleed them again?


Got to keep bleeding, or your master cylinder is starting to mess up


----------



## shystie69 (Feb 9, 2009)

for sale extended at the ears


----------



## special_k (Sep 18, 2011)

Looking for an 97 town car hood ordiment and rear bumper lower plastic piece, dose anyone have either?


----------



## BIG BOPPER (Apr 21, 2010)

special_k said:


> Looking for an 97 town car hood ordiment and rear bumper lower plastic piece, dose anyone have either?


try www.towncarparts.com


----------



## Ole School 97 (May 21, 2011)

special_k said:


> Looking for an 97 town car hood ordiment and rear bumper lower plastic piece, dose anyone have either?


Where are you located?


----------



## special_k (Sep 18, 2011)

Hey my fellow tc riders, just did my intake manifold. Now my check engine light is on and the car is spudering, it also has no power I can't even 3 wheel around a corner. 
Not to sure what the issue is.
My car is a 97 town car with a 4.6L.
Has anyone else have any of these issues?


----------



## D-D-DJ GORDO (Aug 17, 2009)




----------



## Up on3 (Mar 10, 2011)

special_k said:


> Hey my fellow tc riders, just did my intake manifold. Now my check engine light is on and the car is spudering, it also has no power I can't even 3 wheel around a corner.
> Not to sure what the issue is.
> My car is a 97 town car with a 4.6L.
> Has anyone else have any of these issues?


Run the code. Might be injection problems.


----------



## Ole School 97 (May 21, 2011)

*42 INCH MOONROOF*

$375 SHIPPED












Out of a 97 towncar.


----------



## D-D-DJ GORDO (Aug 17, 2009)




----------



## special_k (Sep 18, 2011)

Ole School 97 said:


> View attachment 793433
> Where are you located?


Located in 98281
How much shipped?


----------



## STEP UR GAME UP (Sep 12, 2007)

ttt


----------



## special_k (Sep 18, 2011)

Anyone know where I can get a chrome diff cover for my 97 town car?


----------



## STEP UR GAME UP (Sep 12, 2007)

just dippin..c..c .. fresno ca


----------



## Ole School 97 (May 21, 2011)

special_k said:


> Located in 98281
> How much shipped?


Grille or ornamant?

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Ole School 97 (May 21, 2011)

STEP UR GAME UP said:


> just dippin..c..c .. fresno ca


Without a doubt...

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Duez (Feb 23, 2009)

special_k said:


> Anyone know where I can get a chrome diff cover for my 97 town car?


Isn't it aluminum? Just polish it.


----------



## STEP UR GAME UP (Sep 12, 2007)

I chromed mine couldnt find on done...


----------



## B.Clark (Apr 13, 2012)

If you find one in jegs or summit racing for a mustang towncars have a ford 8.8 same as mustangs


----------



## special_k (Sep 18, 2011)

Ole School 97 said:


> Grille or ornamant?
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


Ornament


----------



## Duez (Feb 23, 2009)

B.Clark said:


> If you find one in jegs or summit racing for a mustang towncars have a ford 8.8 same as mustangs


Any idea if the rings and pinions are the same? I wouldn't mind a lower gear ratio.


----------



## B.Clark (Apr 13, 2012)

I doubt u can swap the whole rear end mustangs are not as wide


----------



## 713BIGRICH713 (Jan 8, 2011)

Bump


----------



## 713BIGRICH713 (Jan 8, 2011)

713Leancon said:


>


:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## D-D-DJ GORDO (Aug 17, 2009)

'99 Towncar with '90 axle under it. No slip-yoke needed.


----------



## shystie69 (Feb 9, 2009)

D-D-DJ GORDO said:


> '99 Towncar with '90 axle under it. No slip-yoke needed.


I like the Paint :thumbsup:


----------



## special_k (Sep 18, 2011)

What size adapters do I need for my 97 tc.
I'm ordering new wheels, just a lil confused about the adapter chart on og wires.


----------



## shystie69 (Feb 9, 2009)

TTT


----------



## Bumper Chippin 88 (Aug 12, 2004)

special_k said:


> What size adapters do I need for my 97 tc.
> I'm ordering new wheels, just a lil confused about the adapter chart on og wires.[/QUOTE
> 5x114.3


----------



## shystie69 (Feb 9, 2009)

TTT


----------



## CHI_TOWNZ_DUKE (Nov 1, 2007)




----------



## CHI_TOWNZ_DUKE (Nov 1, 2007)




----------



## CHI_TOWNZ_DUKE (Nov 1, 2007)




----------



## shystie69 (Feb 9, 2009)

CHI_TOWNZ_DUKE said:


>


NICE LOCK UP HOMIE


----------



## CHI_TOWNZ_DUKE (Nov 1, 2007)

shystie69 said:


> NICE LOCK UP HOMIE


Orale thanx brotha, big props to Dj Gordo tho he gave me bunch of tips n advice for thw spindle swap.. now its time to do the rear


----------



## shystie69 (Feb 9, 2009)

CHI_TOWNZ_DUKE said:


> Orale thanx brotha, big props to Dj Gordo tho he gave me bunch of tips n advice for thw spindle swap.. now its time to do the rear


Yup First one to do that swap that i lno of :biggrin:


----------



## D-D-DJ GORDO (Aug 17, 2009)

Not bad for first day takin it out after 1 month being parked to be worked on. Doin' that work already.


----------



## D-D-DJ GORDO (Aug 17, 2009)

CHI_TOWNZ_DUKE said:


>


Still arguing on which is nicer, the girl or the car lol jk


----------



## shystie69 (Feb 9, 2009)

D-D-DJ GORDO said:


> Still arguing on which is nicer, the girl or the car lol jk


:roflmao:I nsay Both are Firme ladies!


----------



## CHI_TOWNZ_DUKE (Nov 1, 2007)

Lol ^^^ haha ke no homies, both got big booties lol i cant wait for the photographers images come out, this was a photoshoot.
The first lincoln in chicago wit the spindle swap lol


----------



## CHI_TOWNZ_DUKE (Nov 1, 2007)

MEGA PANORAMIC SUN/MOON ROOF LOL


----------



## CHI_TOWNZ_DUKE (Nov 1, 2007)

Ok so heres my dilema....
Wen i lower the front the wheels turn in (Drvrside turns right & Psngrside turns left) and that sux my friends lol
So heres a pik of "spoons" or beer bottle opener as my homeboyz call it lmao haha, i had it made out here in chicago .. fits perfect but... if u notice between these and black magics is the bend.. mine duznt have that angel .. its juz str8. So do u think its the reason why my wheels turn in as i drop it ????


----------



## CHI_TOWNZ_DUKE (Nov 1, 2007)

My interior black velvet n grey bandana...
Juz incase u cudnt notice bcuz of the angel of the view haha lol


----------



## singlepumphopper (Nov 17, 2011)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/15-v...7810-2000-towncar-juiced-frame-work-done.html


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

CHI_TOWNZ_DUKE said:


> Ok so heres my dilema....
> Wen i lower the front the wheels turn in (Drvrside turns right & Psngrside turns left) and that sux my friends lol
> So heres a pik of "spoons" or beer bottle opener as my homeboyz call it lmao haha, i had it made out here in chicago .. fits perfect but... if u notice between these and black magics is the bend.. mine duznt have that angel .. its juz str8. So do u think its the reason why my wheels turn in as i drop it ????


it sounds like youre getting bumpsteer. Prob need the bend in the spoon

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## shystie69 (Feb 9, 2009)




----------



## CHI_TOWNZ_DUKE (Nov 1, 2007)

Look wat i found on ebay lol niiice


----------



## CHI_TOWNZ_DUKE (Nov 1, 2007)




----------



## CHI_TOWNZ_DUKE (Nov 1, 2007)

Bfor spindle swap.. and Christy Mack bfor she got all her new tatts.. google her if u dnt know who she is lol


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

lesstime said:


> Before





lesstime said:


> During





lesstime said:


> few pics





lesstime said:


> Almost





lesstime said:


> cuttin a few things for my tc more to come










well we are no longer in love she has moved on  to bigger and better things


----------



## Foolish affection (Dec 8, 2013)

Want to post my 94 virgin I just got.. Built Not Bought. Putting 3 pumps and booty kit nothing but 13s too.... Can't figure out bout the dam pic thing tho


----------



## fleetwood88 (May 1, 2008)

CHI_TOWNZ_DUKE said:


> Ok so heres my dilema....
> Wen i lower the front the wheels turn in (Drvrside turns right & Psngrside turns left) and that sux my friends lol
> So heres a pik of "spoons" or beer bottle opener as my homeboyz call it lmao haha, i had it made out here in chicago .. fits perfect but... if u notice between these and black magics is the bend.. mine duznt have that angel .. its juz str8. So do u think its the reason why my wheels turn in as i drop it ????


I'm having the same problrm


----------



## ATM_LAunitic (Jan 28, 2008)

Anybody got any pics of these on 13" standards :dunno:


----------



## D-D-DJ GORDO (Aug 17, 2009)




----------



## BIG BOPPER (Apr 21, 2010)

D-D-DJ GORDO said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## 83lac-va-beach (Oct 18, 2008)




----------



## Ole School 97 (May 21, 2011)




----------



## green machine (Mar 20, 2008)

Ole School 97 said:


> View attachment 1009250


$$$$ ??????uffin:


----------



## Bad-Influnce (Dec 20, 2004)

Do u have to change finders and hood when going from a 94 front clip to a 96??? And rear tail light swap those also or are they the same???


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

I did a 93 to 95 swap on my front end it didn't take long you will need to swap the light sockets well I had to didn't 
have to swap fenders or hood just the header panel ,bumper and grill hope it helps


----------



## special_k (Sep 18, 2011)

Finally found a new stone guard rear bumper plastic piece on eBay!
#7 on the diagram


----------



## benz88 (Nov 23, 2007)

May be a long shot in the dark, But anyone here Lay rockers? Or body dropped? I'm going to be tackling this project in the summer As my cars not low enough. Don't mind the trim, It just came out the bodyshop in this pic


----------



## ATM_LAunitic (Jan 28, 2008)

benz88 said:


> May be a long shot in the dark, But anyone here Lay rockers? Or body dropped? I'm going to be tackling this project in the summer As my cars not low enough. Don't mind the trim, It just came out the bodyshop in this pic












On my way :dunno:


----------



## benz88 (Nov 23, 2007)

What are you running for Cyls and Coils? Ive got 6's in the front with a half stack of 4tons and it lays the crossmember. Rear I've got a half stack of 2.5's and 16's that are getting caught on the parcel tray/speakers.


----------



## ATM_LAunitic (Jan 28, 2008)

benz88 said:


> What are you running for Cyls and Coils? Ive got 6's in the front with a half stack of 4tons and it lays the crossmember. Rear I've got a half stack of 2.5's and 16's that are getting caught on the parcel tray/speakers.


8s in the front, 14s in the rear. half stack of 3 1/4 tons in the front in the rear. HOWEVER, I'm throwing 8s all around. I ain't hoppin or 3 wheelin. uffin:


----------



## benz88 (Nov 23, 2007)

ATM_LAunitic said:


> 8s in the front, 14s in the rear. half stack of 3 1/4 tons in the front in the rear. HOWEVER, I'm throwing 8s all around. I ain't hoppin or 3 wheelin. uffin:


Awesome, thanks homie:thumbsup:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

damn never seen this done not bad


----------



## green machine (Mar 20, 2008)

Anyone know if a 2013 t/c front an rear seats bolt right into a 95 t/c cartier edition? uffin:


----------



## memegcc (Apr 7, 2011)

memegcc said:


> Ok this is a video befor I painted that how I want for Lincoln to hop but I don't now y is not letting it hop right
> 
> http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=IttEkIiY7TU











http://youtu.be/Xr-GeYyEmSw


----------



## lowrod (Oct 19, 2005)

CHI_TOWNZ_DUKE said:


> Look wat i found on ebay lol niiice


Even nicer as a 1:25 scale so sumbody could cast it in resin...dam.


----------



## ATM_LAunitic (Jan 28, 2008)

green machine said:


> Anyone know if a 2013 t/c front an rear seats bolt right into a 95 t/c cartier edition? uffin:


TTT or any turtle shell interior in a 90s model for that matter.


----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## CHI_TOWNZ_DUKE (Nov 1, 2007)




----------



## CHI_TOWNZ_DUKE (Nov 1, 2007)




----------



## CHI_TOWNZ_DUKE (Nov 1, 2007)




----------



## CHI_TOWNZ_DUKE (Nov 1, 2007)




----------



## CHI_TOWNZ_DUKE (Nov 1, 2007)




----------



## CHI_TOWNZ_DUKE (Nov 1, 2007)




----------



## CHI_TOWNZ_DUKE (Nov 1, 2007)




----------



## CHI_TOWNZ_DUKE (Nov 1, 2007)




----------



## CHI_TOWNZ_DUKE (Nov 1, 2007)




----------



## BIG BOPPER (Apr 21, 2010)




----------



## BIG BOPPER (Apr 21, 2010)




----------



## CHI_TOWNZ_DUKE (Nov 1, 2007)




----------



## poppa68_KI_4life (Mar 16, 2005)

1994 lincoln town car _







mechanics special_ 
got a 1994 town car, i blew the head gasket.

car still runs and doesnt seem to have any power loss. ran excelent prior except for exhaust leak.

body and interior in real clean condition. grey/silver body, blue interior.

has moon roof. car is stock and currently sits on 14 inch 72 spoke daytons (some curb rash) (my lady drives it sometimes)



just testing the waters to see if there is any interest. not sure if i wanna repair it ( got a couple projects already in the works) 

i purchased it a few years ago off the original owner​


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life (Mar 16, 2005)

here are some pics of the town car homies

 the most damage


----------



## PapaBear2o9 (May 25, 2011)




----------



## PapaBear2o9 (May 25, 2011)




----------



## aguilera620 (Dec 23, 2009)

Nice! Anymore of that purple lincoln?


----------



## PapaBear2o9 (May 25, 2011)

Just got it painted.hydros coming soon...


----------



## BIG L.A (Sep 22, 2006)

I got brand new chrome steering linkage for 98 up tc


----------



## BIG BOPPER (Apr 21, 2010)

nice looking TCs


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life (Mar 16, 2005)

*ok people, my 68 is almost done, my plan was to sale this when the 8 was complete anyways. so im not going to have the repairs done.

wanna just let this go as is ( running but blown head gasket )

would like to get 1400 with rims and tires.

car is in real good shape .

hit me up, dont be shy. got too many things going on to put time n $$ into something i was gonna sale anyways


*




poppa68_KI_4life said:


> here are some pics of the town car homies
> 
> the most damage


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

01 on triple gold roadstars


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life (Mar 16, 2005)

thats clean. love those wheels


----------



## mwherna (Nov 30, 2010)

My 99 Lincoln town car


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)




----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)




----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)




----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)




----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## LUXMONSTA801 (Nov 4, 2005)




----------



## 1SIKMAG (Jan 11, 2011)

TTT


----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

Linc's Up!


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

For sale 97 $3000


----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## ltc90rdr (May 16, 2014)

from Russia with love. Do you think about my LTC'90?


----------



## D-D-DJ GORDO (Aug 17, 2009)




----------



## D-D-DJ GORDO (Aug 17, 2009)




----------



## lastdon (Feb 18, 2012)




----------



## lastdon (Feb 18, 2012)

Nice bruh lookin good


----------



## fleetwood88 (May 1, 2008)

I got this spindle and calipers also steering link for 600 shipped pm me for more info


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)




----------



## Ole School 97 (May 21, 2011)

Short and long sleeve


----------



## Ole School 97 (May 21, 2011)

Printed on pro club tees


----------



## Ole School 97 (May 21, 2011)

Gold and silver leaf..


----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## Impressive '97 (Nov 30, 2011)




----------



## lincoln rydah (Oct 2, 2014)

nice rides


----------



## -KING IMAGE- (Mar 27, 2014)

I'm trying to make my 1999 a 2 door how long does the door needs to be and whatever information it will be helpful


----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## BIG BOPPER (Apr 21, 2010)

ttt nice lincs


----------



## piranah (Jun 17, 2013)

Here is my 1990 Cartier.


----------



## STEP UR GAME UP (Sep 12, 2007)

Ttt


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

HIGHCLASS I.E LINCOLNS


----------



## chrysler300 (Jan 7, 2006)

LatinWorld


----------



## Typical Cholo Stereotype (Aug 11, 2011)

Just curious what motor swaps have you guys done? I gotta replace cracked intake number 2, and feel like dropping a 5.4 (4.6 accessories will work with a 5.4) or cobra motor in and be done with that plastic bs. its been pissing me off, car is babied and only has 106k miles on it 

Also pics of interior mods, I need some motivation for my 96..plan on building it and having it done by summer


----------



## RobLBC (Nov 24, 2001)

Typical Cholo Stereotype said:


> Just curious what motor swaps have you guys done? I gotta replace cracked intake number 2, and feel like dropping a 5.4 (4.6 accessories will work with a 5.4) or cobra motor in and be done with that plastic bs. its been pissing me off, car is babied and only has 106k miles on it
> 
> Also pics of interior mods, I need some motivation for my 96..plan on building it and having it done by summer


http://www.crownvic.net/ubbthreads/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=1790510


----------



## Typical Cholo Stereotype (Aug 11, 2011)

RobLBC said:


> http://www.crownvic.net/ubbthreads/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=1790510


simon ese been reading that thread for awhile


----------



## special_k (Sep 18, 2011)

Hey there I picked up a set of 90's tc spindles and callipers for the proper 13" swap.
Just wondering if I can run my 97 tc hub assembly or will I have to get 90's hubs and all.


----------



## CHI_TOWNZ_DUKE (Nov 1, 2007)

Im baaack haha damn its been a loong ass time


----------



## DownSouthSwitchHitter (Oct 14, 2014)

Yo!! What up? My name is young magic from ATL. This is my Town car that's in progress. I'm glad to be a town car owner like you guys.


----------



## DownSouthSwitchHitter (Oct 14, 2014)

Two pump six battery four switch hydraulic setup plus 1.5 inch extension coming soon.


----------



## xicano14 (May 7, 2013)

Can I just switch out rotors caliper brackets and calipers from 95-97 to fit 14" daytons on a 98 cartier


----------



## DownSouthSwitchHitter (Oct 14, 2014)

Xicano14 I don'tthink u need to do that to fit 14s. They should mount right up with no mmodifications. I think thirteens are the one one that take modifying to fit. Have you tried to put them on yet?


----------



## DownSouthSwitchHitter (Oct 14, 2014)

Special k you doing a lot of unnecessary work. All you have to do is grind down your stock calipers and add spacers. A lot of people on llayitlow make it seem like a lot of work but its not that bad. I did it to my ride and it only took about hour and a half.


----------



## DownSouthSwitchHitter (Oct 14, 2014)

And whatever you do don't swap your wishbones for a arms if you want an eextension. Its easier to extend wishbones because you don't have to cut or weld.


----------



## DAT_DAMN_MEXICAN (Jan 3, 2015)

aarms are stronger than a wish bone cutting and weldin is worth time spoons for the wishbone make it nice for time but can fail


----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## 1SIKMAG (Jan 11, 2011)

For Sale: Chromed Fuel Tank for a Lincoln Town Car. Good street chrome. Never installed. Never seen gas. For a '96 but also will fit '95 for sure, maybe others. Also fits Crown Vics & Grand Marquis. $250 Shipped. PayPal accepted.


----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## 1SIKMAG (Jan 11, 2011)

I have these chromed rear calipers for sale if anyone is interested. $160 shipped Priority.


----------



## mr gonzalez (Nov 12, 2008)

I feel Iam losing power when iam driving my ltc I FEEL IT THE MUFFLER. Can that be the reason ?


----------



## DUKE (Feb 15, 2004)

uffin:


----------



## Mr. Torres (Jan 7, 2010)

lets see what your trunk looks like


----------



## DUKE (Feb 15, 2004)

Trunk


----------



## Los 210 (May 16, 2009)

Clean


----------



## DUKE (Feb 15, 2004)




----------



## Txlow86 (Oct 5, 2011)

My 90


----------



## Txlow86 (Oct 5, 2011)

Why does my driver side front Rim run the brake caliper bolts Passenger side is good


----------



## chevy rydn in $TL (Jun 2, 2009)

[My lil pos lincoln..Built not bought...owner built
MyQUOTE]






[/QUOTE]


----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## TRURIDERHYDRAULICS (May 19, 2008)

got this for sale if anyone is interested hit me up http://sfbay.craigslist.org/eby/cto/5609153211.html


----------



## drockone619 (Jun 4, 2008)




----------



## drockone619 (Jun 4, 2008)




----------



## drockone619 (Jun 4, 2008)

View attachment 1879969


----------



## Just Me...Again (Jul 7, 2016)




----------



## BIG BOPPER (Apr 21, 2010)

all nice rides:thumbsup:


----------



## special_k (Sep 18, 2011)




----------



## Just Me...Again (Jul 7, 2016)




----------



## budgetblueoval (Dec 25, 2006)




----------



## THE CUSTOMIZER (Nov 7, 2006)

I'm looking for the info on how to change the 99-02 Towncar front to a 03 and up.. I know there is a link somewhere out there.. please help


----------



## strumz81 (May 24, 2010)

Just picked this up for next to nothing, 94 with only 91k miles! Can't wait to get started on it


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS (May 29, 2005)

bttt


----------

